# SPD/PGP Support thread



## Caroline

Thought I'd start this thread for support for all of us suffering, for those who aren't sure & have to ask questions, & general info.

I will add to this as time goes on.

I suffered from this quite badly last pg, and found it hard to cope, mainly for fear of how will it affect birth, how it progresses etc, so that it maybe helpful for us all to share experiences. Also what helps, what to avoid etc. & symptoms gor those unsure if they have it or not.


----------



## Caroline

Symtoms vary but can include:

Clicking of hips
Pain in lower back region
Pain on/around pubic bone area
Pain in hips
Ache/ pain radiating down inner thighs

Difficulty rolling over in bed.
Pain when laying on back

Pain often worse on walking or if sitting in one position for too long.

Things to help:
Keep knees together getting in & out of car. Be lady like!
Sit down when getting dressed/ undressed.
When going upstairs go up one stair @ a time.
If u already have a small child or toddler don't carry them on your hip.
Pelvic floor exercises & lots of them.

If u think u have symptoms of spd go see GP for referal to physio for diagnosis & treatment/ management. The sooner you are seen the better.

I have now been on crutches since seeing the physio last week which has helped enormously , but you really do have to know your limitations & stick to them (easier said than done believe me!).

If anyone has any q's or would like to add then please feel free.

Must add it doesn't stop u having a normal birth but you must ensure you don't spread legs too far or give birth with feet on mw/partners hips as this can cause the pelvis bone to split & cause complications.


----------



## mummy0704

hi i have this was diagnosed few weeks ago, now on crutches and have a wheel chair for my bad days, i have been told i should be able to have a normal birth, just hope so !! i've got it a lot worse this pregnancy and a lot sooner than last time.


----------



## Shinning_Star

I was hoping there would be a page on here somewhere for this.

I've not had it before but I have several of the symptoms and have suspected it for a while.I have pain up my inner thighs and around my hip bone. I have pressure on my pubic bone, I can't sit for too long and when I have been sitting I have trouble getting up and walking afterwards.

I always thought my pelvic floor muscles were quite good although not as good as previous, but I can still happilly tighten them in three or four stages (kinda starting at urethra and going up if that makes sense?) I can still stop my urine cimpletly if I need to although I know this is not good for you so don't worry I don't make a habbit of it. How does this help if it's all around the hips etc?

Also I suspect I've got it because it's so close to my last baby and so y ligaments didn't have time to recover. So can I stop it getting worse or is it destined too regarldess of excercises (I mean I know you have to do them) I'm worried cos this year I'm doing a course and as it is pushed for time and having to do it a bit qucker than most cos it finishes after baby due, and I'm concerned it'll stop my progress as I have to go on placement at a school.

I do have a seven and a half month old as you can see, I don't hold her on my hip too often but I know I do.

Anyway am so glad you popped this up,will def be keeping an eye out. thank you


----------



## MummyToAmberx

After reading what people have been told by there physio, how to sit and do stuff... it wasnt helping me at all. 
Iv just stuck to doing what id normally do, the pain is alot less for some reason.


----------



## Caroline

mummy0704, I've had it a lot earlier this time too, mine didn't kick in bad last time till 26 weeks. 

They've not suggested me a wheelchair yet. Could sure have done with it on Sunday tho. They were talking of hiring one last time plus a walking frame. 

Fx'd for a normal birth for us. I think i'm looking @ induction again @ 37 weeks if things don't improve. 

Shiningstar it sounds like you have the early signs. Go & see u r gp for physio referal, they can give you support belts to try & stop things getting worse. I think the pelvis floor exs help to keep pelvis stabilised. Ikwym tho 'cos mine is pretty good, but my spd isn't.
Although pain is in hip area it is actually the pelvic bones that are misaligned/ ligaments too relaxed.

If you get to see physio hopefully they can do somethnig to try & stop it getting worse.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Can you believe the hassle I had I went to one doctor told him the problem all he said was do you want a sick note, (they seem to try and give me a sick n ote everytime I'm in there!) I said no a referral to physio, he said see the other doc he does refferrals so I had to speak to the other doc at another app in the eve and then when I did speak to him the doc had never heard of SPD and said I cldn't have physio whilst pregnant and wait until after I'd had the baby! 

DER!

So when I saw consultant yesterday she said I have to ask my mw for a refferal and if she can't do it then I have to wait until after my 20 week scan and book an app with consultant and then ask for a referral is it is still not been done. It' a right palava! It's ridiculous!


----------



## Caroline

Thats ridiculous hun. My consultant is excellent it helps I think his wife had it during pg too. Unfortunately he works 3 weeks then someone else works 3 weeks so I'm hoping if I have to see someone else they are as helpful. If not I'm gonna kick off big time.

My GP referred me both times to physio no probs. When conslutant to get physio referral, my mw said it had to be done by the GP. different areas must be different.

Hope u get something sorted soon.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Hi,

I suspect I may have SPD too. It came on suddenly this week at 34 weeks. Fortunately I had my 34 week hospital appointment and mentioned it to the doctor who has referred me to a Physiotherapist. I have my doubts that I'll get any help as it's quite late in the day, but I'd take any help available at the minute!

I don't have all the symptoms listed, but a fair few:-

Constant ache/throbbing in pelvic/groin region and deep betwen my legs. Radiates to myback when sitting.

Excruciating pain when getting up to walk after periods of sitting. Have to hold onto furniture to straighten up and actually lean on the furniture to move around. Worse if I stand on one leg for any reason, then I get a severe shooting pain all the way down my leg, which is so bad I cry out.

Waddling and bent double like an old lady. Standing up straight seems to make it worse.

A feeling like someone is trying to prise my pubic bone apart.

I haven't attempted stairs yet as I live in a bungalow, so can't comment on that.

Sleeping is no problem as I sleep propped completely upright on my back and never need to turn on my side during the night. Infact, being on my back in bed is the only time I get relief (sounds bad...Ooooh er!)

This is my third pregnancy and the first time I have experienced this. I was very fit and active before conceiving this time, so all this pain has come as a bit of a shock and is quite depressing as my activities are now restricted! Even if the nesting instinct kicks in soon, there's not much I'll be able to do about it, unless I can direct someone else to clean whilst I sit in my armchair!

Sorry to whinge, it's great to have found this thread as sometimes it's as much therapy to vent, rather than popping a paracetamol as suggested by the doctor.


XXX


----------



## teal

Just saying hello :flower: 

My midwife referred me to a physiotherapist who diagnosed SPD just beore I was 23 weeks. The physiotherapist was great who went through a few exercises to do and how to sit, stand etc. 

xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks for this Caroline...
I too have SPD and currently going through some appts. I had a referral to a consultant last week who barely touched on what I can do to help, even though I know what i should and shouldnt do via here, but he has referred me for a growth scan which I have tomorro and a follow up appt on the weds (day after) the MW also gave me a tubi grip which stayed on for about 2 hours and was promptly ripped off again early hours of the morning because I found myself in too much pain.
I have actually also turfed hubby out of the bed so that I can roll over than try to twist on the one spot to turn over. it has helped a great deal until i get the odd time when i cant move until my back painfully clicks.
I will let you know how i get on tomorro xxxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey back again, well both consultant and doc at hosp have said it's spd, so have app wth mw on 11 dec then will have to wait for referral, I've been given co-drydamol, but I'm also suffering with tnederness at the front of my womb. 

Oh never rains but it's pours aye! I'm in agony and my left side is worse.But the pain at top of thighs is awful and across my back.

hope all are well. xx


----------



## NickyT75

thanks for this thread hun

I think I might be showing early signs of this too as I have pain/stiffness in my pubic region that radiates down my inner thighs

I feel tender down below as though ive been riding a bike and the seat has bruised me a bit

it gets worse if I walk further than normal but is also bad whenever I stand up after sitting in the same position for a while, I also have difficulty standing up straight as im so stiff. my back clicked quite loudly last week and I couldnt move for a while as I was in so much pain :( and my hips ache quite a lot too. 

I mentioned this to my MW last week but she didnt seem concerned and just told me to try to keep mobile & get gentle exercise :( xx


----------



## Caroline

Nicky it certainly sounds like early spd.

I was given a tubigrip last time,but I turned one down this time as it drove me nuts last time.

I have a serola SI belt which helps the most (well apart from the crutches).

To those who struggle in bed, try wearing silky pyjama botooms, they often help.

I find it soo frustrating not being able to do stuff. I can't bear having the kids sat on my knee the pain is unbearable, which is heartbreaking. I tried to put the shopping away & was in agony after ,had to sit for ages with a heat pack to try & ease it.

Seeing physio tomorrow so will see what she has to say.
I try & potter @ home a little without crutches but then I pay for it with pain in hips, down legs, pubic bone. I feel so helpless.

Shining star I was given co-codamol last time I was pg & I only took it if I was past myslef with pain cos it made me feel really spaced out & it also made baby sleepy. 

I'm pretty certain I'm gonna end up being induced @ 37 weeks unless I end up with a different consultant who won't do it.

My OH is a star tho. Don't know how I'd manage without him. Had to change dd days @ preschool as I normally take her on a Monday but struggling now & OH doesn't want to take her & leave me home alone 'cos he's worried about leaving me in case I fall on stairs.

Take care girls. Hoping everyones pain isn't too bad. Look after yourselves. Will report back on any useful advice from physio.


----------



## Sam9kids

Ive had this with most of them. Even now i can feel my pelvis crunching when i move ouch! x


----------



## Shinning_Star

It's co-drdamol think it's bit is a bit different to co-codamol, but co-codamol doesn't affect me at all, we were having this disussion at school my friend is on co-codamol and feeling compleltly soaced out and sleepy, but it just doesn't affect me.

I'm having a lot of trouble but my df doesn't seem to understand my needs this time round h's no where near as helpful supportive or understanding, but then we have alot on and he's worrying over other things.


----------



## Sparklebaby

morning SPD ladies :hugs:


----------



## Phexia

I'd like to join you girls ;) I have very bad SPD for the third time now, and in fact it never went away after I had my younger daughter. I still used crutches every once in a while after giving birth, if I cleaned or did anything hard on my hips. When I was pregnant with her I was in bed for 3-4 months, could only barely manage to go to the bathroom and kitchen and back to bed :haha: I'm pretty much the same now, 28 weeks and all I do is sit in my recliner all day, studying. Thankfully most of my classes are offered as distance learning so I don't have to attend class (I could never sit for longer than 10 minutes there with the pain). If I do anything, like visit my parents, walk through the store etc I need painkillers or can't walk at all afterwards. I know it's only gonna get worse but I'm mentally prepared for it and I knew it would be horrible this time. I'm NOT having more kids, that for sure ;)

The thing that helps me the most, besides my crutches is this:

https://www.oo.is/resources/thumbnails/annad/smavara/snuningslak_315_235.jpg

It's a special sheet I put over my regular one. It's like a tube really, slippery on the inside so it helps me turn in bed at night. I would have gone mental already if I didn't have it. Last time I was pregnant I had a huge maternity pillow and that really helped but I sold it since I wasn't gonna have more kids :dohh: I can't get them over here and they cost a fortune if I order them online since our currency crashed. 

I also recommend physio and pregnancy swim classes if you have those. The physical therapists can really help you and teach you how it's best to move around, get out of the car and tell you what movements you shouldn't do at all, like hoovering, sweeping and all that.

Thankfully my OH is wonderful and takes care of all the housework, cooking and our 2 girls. I could never do this without him since I'm pretty much disabled.

Big :hugs: to everyone suffering with SPD.


----------



## Caroline

Phexia I was thinking about aquanatal classes, but am worreid about getting in & out the pool, I struggle with stairs as it is.

I tried a gym ball @ physio this morning which was really comfortable & I also showed me a couple of stretcing exs that I can do that are easy, don't stress my pelvis but will help strengthen the muscles. Now looking wheres best to get one.

I really do have to give in & let OH do everything & she agreed & said just 'cos I've crutches doesn't mean I can do more (of course i'm not:blush:).

i'd read in the info that if you've had spd & have quick deliveries/big babies thne you are at greater risk of the pelvic bone splitting. So I asked about this as I do have quick deliveries. She said it will be something I have to discuss with consultant & mw as I may need section (not what I wanted to hear).

Last time I was so worried & nervous about the birth Iwas hoping they would give me a section, having delivered normally last time, I know I can do it & really don't want a section if I can help it.

I guess only time will tell.

Take it easy girls, hope u aren't suffering too much this evening.


----------



## Phexia

Caroline said:


> Phexia I was thinking about aquanatal classes, but am worreid about getting in & out the pool, I struggle with stairs as it is.
> 
> I tried a gym ball @ physio this morning which was really comfortable & I also showed me a couple of stretcing exs that I can do that are easy, don't stress my pelvis but will help strengthen the muscles. Now looking wheres best to get one.
> 
> I really do have to give in & let OH do everything & she agreed & said just 'cos I've crutches doesn't mean I can do more (of course i'm not:blush:).
> 
> i'd read in the info that if you've had spd & have quick deliveries/big babies thne you are at greater risk of the pelvic bone splitting. So I asked about this as I do have quick deliveries. She said it will be something I have to discuss with consultant & mw as I may need section (not what I wanted to hear).
> 
> Last time I was so worried & nervous about the birth Iwas hoping they would give me a section, having delivered normally last time, I know I can do it & really don't want a section if I can help it.
> 
> I guess only time will tell.
> 
> Take it easy girls, hope u aren't suffering too much this evening.

I think the chances of that happening are very small. I know women over here are definitely NOT encouraged to have a section because of SPD and a big baby or quick deliveries.


----------



## Caroline

Thanks phexia thats reassuring. Really don't want to have a section.

I delivered normally with severe spd last time, was hoping for normal delivery again. Just the leaflet physio gave me, had me a bit worried.

Anyone had any acupunture & know at what stage of pg they will do it. Mw thinks they won't do it b4 20 weeks. Know of a mw who does acupunture, mw is trying to get hold of them, but not heard anything yet, so guessing they won't do anything b4 20 wks.

Just ordered my ball.


----------



## Sparklebaby

morning ladies...well my scan went well. my lil bean is measuring not really so little lol she weighs 5lb 11oz so on the bigger side of normal and the good news is she is head down :yipee:
I have got my follow up appt today with the consultant so it will be interesting to see what he says now. I will of course update you xx :hugs:


----------



## Shinning_Star

That's wonderful news seeing as my first was 9lb 4oz at 40 weeks, my second 7lb 3oz at 37 weeks! Plus fact had this one way to close to Olivia I'm having trouble getting up + walking already. 

LOL what a joyous last pregnancy is gonna b.


----------



## Sparklebaby

i have a feeling this ones gonna be a 9lb'er too lol :shock:

well....finally....albeit a little late, I have been referred to Physio but I have been told that I should be able to have a normal birth? but might want to consider an epidural for the pain sooner than later as being a big baby it will be beyond the normal pain. so more for a little comfort if nothing else. I just have to remember to make sure they are aware I have SPD. 
so....pretty good all round, but have got to have another growth scan in 3 weeks time with another follow up.


----------



## Phexia

You know, I've had two vaginal births, both time had severe SPD and I don't remember any extra pain from the SPD. I mean sure, it was hard to move around and I ended up having them laying on my back, but I would have had the epidural for other reasons :rofl: I seriously did not notice any extra pelvic pain, just the pain from the contractions. So I wouldn't opt for the epidural just because of SPD! ;)


----------



## Shinning_Star

Thank Goodness for that, I want to avoid an epidural at all costs. I had one with my son and had awful consequences.


----------



## 1st_timer

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all ok.. I'm sorry for intruding on your thread but I wanted to ask a couple of questions...I hope thats ok to see if you think I should consult the doctor or whether I'm just worrying for nothing?

A week or so ago, after being sat at my desk for ages, I stood up and had a severe shooting pain through my hip which was almost like a spasm and then had terrible difficulty walking. Since then I had pains in my lower back and bottom, as well as pain in my right hip (mainly) which sometimes spread to the top of my thigh..

On Sunday when I was in bed I could lile in any position because it was so uncomfortable on my hips and I was literally crying in pain...

The pain has been intermittant through out...

Do you think I'm worrying for nothing or should I have it checked out? If so, who do I go and see? My GP or a MW?

Many thanks for any advice you can give me

xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hi: first timer, maybe get it checked out but be aware i have been trying to get mine " checked out " for months now and they have only just listened to me. but yes I would get in there sooner rather than later as they can sometimes take their time over organising things like Phsio etc.

thanks Phexia....I must admit this woman I saw today was a little DUH with her comments. almost like she didnt give two hoots :growlmad:


----------



## Emx

Hi - Ive been directed to this thread by a lady in Second Tri....

I had a midwife appointment today and mentioned that I have a very tender tummy, low down.. a bit like when you have a urine infection (although my urine isnt showing one)..I also have pain on the inside of my thighs and find it uncomfortable to lie down on my back, as it feel like my hips arent straight anymore... Midwife said it sounds much like the start of SPD?? 

I feel really down about this tonight... I have had a really stressful time waiting for my 20 week scan as I was given high risk for DS at 12 weeks... had a very reassuring scan and have spent the last week feeling great, looking forward to the rest of pregnancy.. then this... 

I have an Obstetric consultant appointment on 3rd December for something else, so am confident I can find out for sure if my midwife is right.... but dont know what to do in the meantime? Can I prevent it getting much worse? I was made redundant just before I got pregnant and I earn a fairly decent living from walking dogs at the moment.. so will be absolutely buggered if I have to give it up!! 

Sorry to be such a moaner - I just feel a bit overwhelmed at the prospect of it all x


----------



## cath

God, I'm so glad to have found this thread as I'm pretty sure I have SPD. I started with pain in my groin at the right side at around 20 weeks & its steadily been getting worse-its now also in the middle & down my inner thighs. I am really struggling to get in & out of bed, the bath & the car & to turn over in bed. I am ok when I am sat down but if I sit for any length of time, I'm in agony when I get up. I do see a consultant obstetrician every 4 weeks as I live in Spain & have private insurance but he didnt seem to know what it was (maybe SPD isnt that well known over here) Anyway, its great to have found others to chat to who know what you are going through-hope you are all ok tonight.


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hi: newbies. it sounds as though its not well known at all, either that or drs avoid the SPD thing all together. EMX I cant advise really on things to help cause I think everyone is diff....for example they say to keep knees together when sitting, moving in and out of bed, well for me that actually makes my pain worse, tubi grips are supposed to help but again that make me worse. its almost like im the oposite. one thing i do agree with tho is the sitting down for too long....hurts like hell when u stand up. you just have to take your time.
i would say if the dogs are big dogs you might????? have to give that up if they constantly pull you. sorry. but defo get further advice and push for it too. dont let them fob u off.
cath it sounds like u have it too hun. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

talking of sitting down for too long.....i really must get up and do some stuff.
:( take it easy ladies :hugs:


----------



## Emx

Thanks sparklebaby - having spent a night being as miserable as sin, especially to OH - have decided to pull my finger out and get on with things... I only have the dogs until Christmas anyway, having decided that I probably wont be able to cope bump wise after that anyway! If I have to give up earlier then I will.. I slept in the spare bed last night (just because I find it more comfy anyway) and as its a single it tends to keep me propped on my side... and with the duvet under bump and between knees everything feels a bit more comfy today... 

Its weird how the prospect of SPD has hit me for six - I think having my mobility compromised is probably the worst thing I can imagine as I am such an active person! 

Anyway - in the next 3 weeks I have to see GP, Midwife and an Obstetric Consultant about other things, so am going to whinge at them all until I have a definite answer and get some help! Will let you know how it goes x


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw ur welcome darling. i dont know what ur like when u sleep but i toss and turn no end so i turfed hubby out into the spare bed so i can have the whole double to roll over to other side rather than try and hump my weight around in one spot. just take ur time with the dogs hun and remember you and the baby come first xxxx yes SPD aint nice but once u know what sets u oiff it becomes a little more manageable. every night now I sit on the sofa with my legs up as it takes weight off the pelvis. things like sitting down for lengths of time might feel ok while ur sitting but as soon as u stand...:shock: OMG
so u have to learn to stand up and walk around to stretch out.....talking of which i have done it again, been sitting here far too long. :cry: this is gonna hurt.....


----------



## Emx

We are getting a new King Size bed delivered tomorrow so hopefully that will help with it a bit as my old bed is crap with a capital C!! Yeah - I have started watching my posture and making sure I have legs out rather than tucked under to my side etc when sitting - fingers crossed it will help! Maybe I should consider rigging the dogs up to a cart and then I can ride along rather than walk!! That would be a sight!! x


----------



## Zarababy1

hey ladys! toook me a while too find this thread i knew it was about just didnt know ware! anyway...
Im suffering with spd i have a pelvic support belt and crutches, im also about too see the dr too see if i can get any stronger painkillers, its horrific it really is! iv just been informed today by the MW i wont be able to give birth at the midwife led unit and i'll have to travel to our nearest hopsital which is 21 miles away! 

Anyone know anything about beeing inducded due too spd because im starting too think this might be the route i'll have too go down due to charlie beeing a bit on the large side when i had him!


----------



## Sparklebaby

Emx said:


> We are getting a new King Size bed delivered tomorrow so hopefully that will help with it a bit as my old bed is crap with a capital C!! Yeah - I have started watching my posture and making sure I have legs out rather than tucked under to my side etc when sitting - fingers crossed it will help! Maybe I should consider rigging the dogs up to a cart and then I can ride along rather than walk!! That would be a sight!! x

:haha: love the doggy idea hun.

yes i used to sit with my legs tucked under me. :dohh: not good. even if u do end uop getting into the position now which sometimes i do :nope: its not easy getting back out of it again :cry::dohh:

Hi Zara :hugs::kiss: when my dr said to me yesterday u know u can take paracetemol, i laughed at her and said they do nothing, neither does the tubi grip :growlmad: I think every dr/consultant different :shrug:
yeah I guess with SPD its almost like a case of being a higher risk?? :shrug: i guess just in case there are any complications. but 21 miles..... that sucks hun. hope u have some routes planned out for the big day. xxxx :hugs:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hi ladies, Im so glad to have found this thread! 
My midwife confirmed my SPD for me last week, and i have an appointment with the physio this coming monday, im hoping she wil be able to give me some sort of support band or something to ease the "weightyness" of it all.

I was thinking of trying Swimming but we dont have a pool nearby that doesnt have those stupid little awkward steps on rungs to get in and out of the pool with, unless its the kiddies pool and then that wont hide my fat thighs as its too shallow :rofl: 

I find it difficult sitting, standing, walking, sleeping... pretty much everything at the moment! xx


----------



## Phexia

I just saw my midwife and doc, and doc prescribed sleeping pills because I can't sleep anymore because of the SPD pain. And because I'm not sleeping, the pain gets worse! I'm supposed to take them for 2-3 nights in a row and see if I can break the cycle. I really hope they help, but I still HATE taking them. Doc said it was fine though and that they'd never give me anything that would harm the baby.


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh Phexia. :hugs: may I ask ...are u sleeping on your own? or is ur OH in the same bed as you?? I found I slept better once hubby was turfed out. Im sorry you have to resort to sleeping tablets tho. xxxx :hugs: I hope it gives you plenty of rest and relief?


----------



## Phexia

Sparklebaby said:


> oh Phexia. :hugs: may I ask ...are u sleeping on your own? or is ur OH in the same bed as you?? I found I slept better once hubby was turfed out. Im sorry you have to resort to sleeping tablets tho. xxxx :hugs: I hope it gives you plenty of rest and relief?

My OH sleeps in the same bed, but the bed is massive and there are two mattresses so he doesn't disturb me thankfully :) I just wake up because of the pain and if I have to move in bed I cry for like 3 minutes before I can sleep again :( I don't think I get any deep sleep at all. I have fibromyalgia so sleep is very important to me :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs: i hope they help you then babes xxxx


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah my band really helps! but its uncomfy i dont like waring it too much, at 23 weeks i seen the dr and asked him for stronger pain killers and they said no paracetamol was all i could have, but gave me ibroufen gel to rub! which doesnt really help, any way the MW seems too think that if i go back now with my belt n crutches and im still in more pain they should give me somthing a little stronger!


----------



## Phexia

Zarababy1 said:


> yeah my band really helps! but its uncomfy i dont like waring it too much, at 23 weeks i seen the dr and asked him for stronger pain killers and they said no paracetamol was all i could have, but gave me ibroufen gel to rub! which doesnt really help, any way the MW seems too think that if i go back now with my belt n crutches and im still in more pain they should give me somthing a little stronger!

That's crazy, I know lots of women, myself included, that get co-codamol (or I think that's what you call it, it's paracetamol mixed with a bit of codeine) for pain in pregnancy. I got it for severe never-ending headaches but I know many who got it for SPD. I mean come ooooon, paracetamol, you might as well eat m&m's.

Plus, ibuprofen rub doesn't sound right. I asked at a pharmacy if I could use it and they said no.


----------



## Sparklebaby

goes to show every where different.
my SIL who is due to drop any time now, she over due, suffered really bad with headaches and was told that as long as it wasnt all the time she could take nurofen to help. :shrug:
liking the paracetemol compariosn to m&ms I wouldnt have said that. I would have said water lol. :rofl:


----------



## Phexia

I really regret saying that, because now I have a craving for m&m's :haha:


----------



## Zarababy1

:rofl: m&ms yummmmmm 
Anyway yeah the ibroufen gel i was told i can use it but not too much...oh thats usefull for me then! idiots
When i was pregnant with charlie i sufferd with back pain, nothing compared too the pain i get now but i was given Codine and then i was given tramadol! aparently not good too take in pregnancy! but i had no idea the dr gave me them said it was ok! now im plodding along popping 8 m&m's a day haha


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: @ the M&M's... Id have said M&M's are actually more useful than Paracetamol TBH :rofl: xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey folkes, Emx I told you a bout these guys over here. 

I'm still waiting for a referral to physio infact am abt tophone the mw and see what she says.

I've been in agony today and my cramps are back across my tummy (the ones the docs didn't know what was causing them apart from a possible start of mc.) I'm not sure it's related to the spd or not? 

Anyhow, i too am terrified about becoming completly immobile seeing as having alot of troubl already and have 30+ weeks to go yet. I should be getting an induction anyway, but someone had said you have to give birth on your side, i'm not sure how this is as effective with pushes? Anyone who has had birth with spd did you have to give birth on your side? I am so busy and trying to cmplete a course before I have his baby and it involves alot of physical stuff at a school and am so worried i won't be able to finish it.

My pregnancy woth Olivia was so easy and I managed to do everything the same righ to the end, I really don't want to end up on crutches.


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey shinning :hugs: i think u can do it normlly? only u have to have some restriction on how far apart your legs are....ya know there are so many diff stories going round i dont know whats what. I dont even think the consultant knew. :dohh:
again I think its all down to different people diff places etc etc.

I want some M&M minis :) one of those lil tubes of them, the whole lot in one go lol


----------



## cath

Sparklebaby said:


> goes to show every where different.
> my SIL who is due to drop any time now, she over due, suffered really bad with headaches and was told that as long as it wasnt all the time she could take nurofen to help. :shrug:
> liking the paracetemol compariosn to m&ms I wouldnt have said that. I would have said water lol. :rofl:

My consultant said I can take Ibuprofen too but TBH I dont dare as everywhere else says not to in pregnancy & I'm terrified of harming the baby. He said to take it for a few days to break the pain cycle & it would be ok as I'm in 3rd Tri but I'd rather struggle with the pain & know that baby is ok than risk hurting her.
PS I too have had to kick hubby out into the spare bed so I can turn over in the night without too much pain.


----------



## Phexia

cath said:


> My consultant said I can take Ibuprofen too but TBH I dont dare as everywhere else says not to in pregnancy & I'm terrified of harming the baby. He said to take it for a few days to break the pain cycle & it would be ok as I'm in 3rd Tri but I'd rather struggle with the pain & know that baby is ok than risk hurting her.
> PS I too have had to kick hubby out into the spare bed so I can turn over in the night without too much pain.

It's so annoying, getting different information everywhere. If I read the label on my ibuprofen it says to NOT take it in the last few months of pregnancy :dohh: I'd kill for an ibuprofen sometimes when all my muscles are aching.


----------



## cath

Phexia said:


> cath said:
> 
> 
> My consultant said I can take Ibuprofen too but TBH I dont dare as everywhere else says not to in pregnancy & I'm terrified of harming the baby. He said to take it for a few days to break the pain cycle & it would be ok as I'm in 3rd Tri but I'd rather struggle with the pain & know that baby is ok than risk hurting her.
> PS I too have had to kick hubby out into the spare bed so I can turn over in the night without too much pain.
> 
> It's so annoying, getting different information everywhere. If I read the label on my ibuprofen it says to NOT take it in the last few months of pregnancy :dohh: I'd kill for an ibuprofen sometimes when all my muscles are aching.Click to expand...

I know, its so annoying. The only thing I'm daring to take is paracetamol because everyone seems to agree that its safe. The consultant obsetrician said I could take ibuprofen but also said not to tell the consultant traumatologist that he'd said I could take it!!!! So God knows what's safe & what's not.


----------



## Emx

Thanks Shiningstar - I couldnt find my thread in Second Tri to find out who it was had recommended this thread x 

In terms of the tummy cramps - that is what made me mention it to the midwife and she suggested SPD because of them - when I said I had leg and back pain as well it sort of confirmed it in her eyes (and mine now I have read into it a bit more)

I was unsure about the tummy pain too - as I see a Consultant about kidney problems in the past... I am being monitored closely for recurring Kidney Infections/UTIs and the pain is much the same as them... even though my urine has been showing clear for a few weeks now. I have been told already that I cant give birth at the midwife led centre - so also face a 20 mile trip to the hospital when it all kicks off!! We have been going quite a bit recently though, so OH has had plenty of practice!

As for sleeping arrangements - I have found it impossibe to sleep in the same bed as my OH for a while now - hence the reason we have brought a bigger and better bed (the other bed is in the nursery has to go soon anyway). I am really hoping it makes a difference to the pain... the cramps are the worst, especially when baby kicks me down there.. 

I was queuing up at the bank the other day and got a kick in the sore area of my tummy - I said 'OOOOOOO' really loudly and clutched my tummy - I think people thought I was going into premature labour, whereas I was more concerned about weeing myself!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey,

Well I saw mw yesterday, she says cramps all part of spd as the pain is like a tight elastic band across my tummy which comes and goes she said a mixture of thrid baby, spd and being so close to my last has all added to it being more painful.

I've been referred and mw told me they would fit me with a support band around my waist. We''ll see when the time comes.

As for ibuprofen the reasons you can't take it in early preg and lat preg is due ot it thinning the blood. So obvs hey don't want it taken in ep as it could in thoery help a mc, and they say not in last few minutes in case you bleed during labour, due to blood beng thinner you'dobvs loose more and potentially it'dbe more dangerous.

I'mbaclk to work on monday well tues as I'm swapping my days around. So hold this otgether for a while yet!


----------



## NattieLou

Thought I'd pop onto this thread and say hi, though I'm not sure I've officially got PGP/SPD. The term hasn't been used, but I'm being referred for physio, which I suppose they wouldn't do if they just thought it was regular pregnancy backache? :shrug:

I've just come for a bit of a moan really. :( Have been feeling very sorry for myself over the last couple of days, but feeling psychologically more positive yesterday evening and today, though still physically like crap. My pain is mainly in my left buttock and sometimes my hip and can be excruciating at times. :cry: I had it less severely on and off earlier in the pregnancy, but it wasn't this bad and cleared up after two or three days, but now it just seems to be getting worse if anything, which scares me. I hope my physio appt comes through quickly.

I've also had hyperemesis, and although I'm a lot better now than I have been in that respect, I still have sickness and vomiting, and am feeling really quite crappy in that regard today. I had about two weeks in the middle of 2nd tri when my sickness wasn't too bad, this pain hadn't really set in and I felt pretty good. Aside from that, physically this pregnancy has been a bit of an endurance test. I love our little boy so much, and I'm so so happy to be carrying him and that he seems to be thriving. I just wish the actual experience of pregnancy wasn't so miserable. :nope:

Thanks for letting me vent. :hugs: I hope you're all getting through the day in not too much pain. :flower:


----------



## Caroline

Sorry girls been AWOL for a couple of days, had a few stinking headaches & spd been quite bad too.

As far as pain relief goes, I was ok'd co-codamol last time by my GP & consultant, but I did find they made me spaced out & baby very sleepy.

I am gonna try acupuncture once mw gets it sorted, but I can't have it done b4 20 weeks.

You can give birth normally ,I did last time & delivered semi sitting, although that was 'cos it was a bit of a rush. Was getting constant contractions, hips hurt & was only 5cm, so demanded epi, anaesthetist had just got thing in for i/v fluid when lo deciced she was gonna make an appeaence, so I had to be helped/ hoisted up onto bed by OH & mw to deliver. B4 labour you need to see how far you can open legs & ensure your birthing partner is aware of this too so they can ensure you do not open legs any further. Also if u need stitching they have to be careful putting your legs up.

As far as induction goes Zara I was referred by my mw last time to dee my consultant @ 34 weeks, who said he'd review me @ 37 weeks with a view to inducing me. Which he did the following day after my 37 wk appt.

This time round mw referred me to consultant @ booking appt & I saw him @ 14 weeks. I have to see him again @ 34 weeks to see how I am, with a view to induction again @ 37 weeks if I'm in the same state as I was last time & unless I get better then I will as I'm in a similar state now & I'm only 18 weeks :cry:.

I often find a heat pack works well too.

I find it incredibly frustrating as I can barely do anything @ home. I can't even get my own socks on. My poor OH has to look after 3 kids plus me.

Hope you girls aren't in too much pain.

Phexia I hope u get some sleep soon.
:hugs::kiss: girls.


----------



## MandaAnda

Shinning_Star said:


> As for ibuprofen the reasons you can't take it in early preg and lat preg is due ot it thinning the blood. So obvs hey don't want it taken in ep as it could in thoery help a mc, and they say not in last few minutes in case you bleed during labour, due to blood beng thinner you'dobvs loose more and potentially it'dbe more dangerous.

That's wrong, I'm afraid. :flower: (I think I'm starting to get SPD and thought I'd read the thread....would love to be able to take some ibuprofen. Great thread! :thumbup:) Ibuprofen isn't an anticoagulant (blood thinner), it's a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory. It works on pain by blocking signals of inflammation that cause the pain.

The reason you can't take ibuprofen is because it's been shown to close up a part of the fetus' circulation (ductus arteriosis and or foramen ovale) that needs to be open whilst in utero (it has to do with the lungs not being fully perfused in utero due to not needing to breathe air then). These "holes" naturally close up in the days following birth with most babies due to the change in pressures because the baby is now breathing air. In some babies they may remain open and can be heard as a "murmur". If they don't close on their own, we can give the baby ibuprofen to help close it. However, it would be dangerous for these to be closed before birth due to the differences in fetal and newborn circulation. Hope that makes sense!

As for giving birth on your side, I've read this should be alright if it suits you. Lying on your back isn't normal anyway, as it sort of forces you to push into the bed when you want to be pushing out towards your vulva. That's why squatting is sometimes recommended, as it works with gravity. But I don't think I could manage squatting myself.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Off to see the Physio today, will let you know how I get on, she might give me some handy tips I can pass on to you all :) x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah I realise it's an anti inflammatory but t's also the same family as aspirin. I'm just going on what gp told me.


----------



## NattieLou

MandaAnda said:


> The reason you can't take ibuprofen is because it's been shown to close up a part of the fetus' circulation (ductus arteriosis and or foramen ovale) that needs to be open whilst in utero (it has to do with the lungs not being fully perfused in utero due to not needing to breathe air then). These "holes" naturally close up in the days following birth with most babies due to the change in pressures because the baby is now breathing air. In some babies they may remain open and can be heard as a "murmur". If they don't close on their own, we can give the baby ibuprofen to help close it. However, it would be dangerous for these to be closed before birth due to the differences in fetal and newborn circulation. Hope that makes sense!

That's really interesting - thanks for the info.


----------



## NattieLou

bigbloomerz said:


> Off to see the Physio today, will let you know how I get on, she might give me some handy tips I can pass on to you all :) x

Good luck! :hugs: I'm waiting to hear about my physio appt - hopefully it won't take too long to come through. Luckily, I haven't been feeling so bad over the last couple of days though, so I'm not feeling quite so desperate. :) Let us know you get on today.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Back from Physio.... What a waste of time and waste of a car park fee!

Basically I went in and she asked what my symptoms were, said yeah that defo sounds like SPD and gave me a leaflet that my midwife had already given me... then said there are support bands you can buy but we just offer a piece of tubigrip bandage and crutches if needed.

So i came away with a leaflet i already had and a piece of skanky bandage that is supposed to last me for the next 14 weeks??!

She didnt tell me anything I didnt already know, said if the pain gets worse to rest up and ask drs for painkillers but DO NOT take ibuprofen. 
Crutches would be useless for me as we live in a first floor flat and i hardly go out anyway. 

TBH wasnt really impressed with her attitude of "nothing we can do, just wait till you have had her and it will go away"

Hope other peoples physio goes a bit better than mine! x


----------



## finny1

Hi

I'm new to this site. I also have spd and got in from about 35 weeks pregnant, it wasn't diagnosed until about a week before my son was born(born at 41 weeks) and by that point I couldn't walk. My midwife told me originally that the baby was probably sitting on a nerve or it was sciatica! 

Anyway, my son is now 10 months (first baby) and I can barely walk more than 10 minutes. Walking round Asda is about my limit! It's a a total nightmare and noone really knows how depressing this is unless you have it. I had physio on nhs for 6 months and nothing has really improved, they have now discharged me and my dr has referred me to hospital to the rheumatology dept. I've been told it's about 3-4month waiting time.

I had really hoped this would have went away by now and can't believe what a nightmare this has turned into. I was a pretty healthy 29 year old before I got pregnant and now I feel like an old woman who has no life and can't really go anywhere! I guess you all feel the same.

Hope you are all feeling ok, some days are better than others aren't they. It's quite hard to keep your spirits up when you are in so much pain all the time


----------



## Caroline

Unfortunately the SI joint belts aren't provided by NHS so I had to pay for mine. Cost around £30 but I'm using mine I had from last time. I do find it makes a huge difference tho.

If u r in a lot of pain, then believe me crutches do help even just getting around the house, although having said that somedays I struggle with crutches although they are relatively few at the moment.

My physio got me to try a gym ball/ birthing ball which was very comfy to sit on, & gave me a couple of exs to do, which were basically just raising arms up, whilst sat on itt, but are designed to help strenghten core muscles so give a bit more support.

It has arrived today, so OH will be blowing it up for me tonight.

Unfortunately with spd there isn't really a lot anyone can do. Avoid doing things that make symptoms worse, keep kness together as much as possible especially getting in & out of car. Take it careful going up stairs one step @ a time.

Am still waiting to find out when I can try acupucture.


----------



## MandaAnda

Shinning_Star said:


> Yeah I realise it's an anti inflammatory but t's also the same family as aspirin. I'm just going on what gp told me.

Ahhh, I see where he's coming from. Ibuprofen is an NSAID. Aspirin does have NSAID properties as well, so I guess that's what he meant. But the antiplatelet (blood thinning) properties of aspirin aren't part of that. Aspirin can work as an NSAID _and_ antiplatelet. Seems the GP just got the reasoning wrong then. :shrug: Indeed, some pregnant women are purposefully put on aspirin. So, the reason we can't take ibuprofen isn't because of antiplatelet properties (it doesn't have them like aspirin does) but rather to do with the premature closure of necessary bits of circulation in the fetus that I mentioned earlier. Or, as my BNF says about NSAIDS: "with regular use closure of fetal ductus arteriosus in utero and persistent pulmonary hypertension of the newborn. Delayed onset and increased duration of labour." I didn't realise it could contribute to PPHN, so I've learned something new by looking that up!
_____________________________________________________________

I spoke to my midwife today who is going to refer me to the physio tomorrow when she's at the surgery. The appointment takes 1-2 weeks to come through. I'm in too much agony to go into work in the meantime and am thinking of getting signed off sick for the remaining six weeks of work (after that, annual leave then maternity leave kick in). Is that reasonable?


----------



## Caroline

I think thats perfectly reasonable hun. Thankfully I sit a lot of the time @ work so I can cope with work, if I couldn't I'd be totally stuffed.

Good luck with the physio. Maybe see if GP can fax referral to physio to speed things up. Here they send letter then u phone 5 days later for appt.
When I had it last time I phoned physio early to see if they had letter 'cos I was desparate, they hadn't but Drs faxed it over, so I got seen quickly.

Physio will only give u crutches @ a guess & tubi grip. If u really struggling maybe worthwhile seeing if mw will refer u to see consultant when u reach 34-36 weeks. Mine did last time & they induced me @ 37 weeks.

Consultant is thinking of doing the same this time. I see him when I get to 34 weeks, will make appt when have 20 wk scan in a couple of weeks.

Get plenty of rest hun, take it easy, hope things ease for u soon.


----------



## mumof42be

Hi all 

Hope you dont mind me joining.

I had spd in my last pregnancy found it really hard to cope with everyday life....but im now just over 21 weeks and have had spd for aout 4 weeks now and its getting worse much worse i dont see my mideiwfe for another 3 weeks .

I know its spd as i feel the exact same as i did carrying my 3rd child but much worse i feel im not gonna be able to cope as time goes on ive another 19 weeks to go yet and im really not looking foward to it...i dont think ill cope :(


----------



## Caroline

Welcome to the thread. Go speak to GP & see if he can refer you to physio.
Have you a support belt @ all to help.
I swear by my serola belt.

Hope the next 19 weeks aren't too unbearable.


----------



## MandaAnda

Caroline said:


> I think thats perfectly reasonable hun. Thankfully I sit a lot of the time @ work so I can cope with work, if I couldn't I'd be totally stuffed.
> 
> Good luck with the physio. Maybe see if GP can fax referral to physio to speed things up. Here they send letter then u phone 5 days later for appt.
> When I had it last time I phoned physio early to see if they had letter 'cos I was desparate, they hadn't but Drs faxed it over, so I got seen quickly.
> 
> Physio will only give u crutches @ a guess & tubi grip. If u really struggling maybe worthwhile seeing if mw will refer u to see consultant when u reach 34-36 weeks. Mine did last time & they induced me @ 37 weeks.
> 
> Consultant is thinking of doing the same this time. I see him when I get to 34 weeks, will make appt when have 20 wk scan in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Get plenty of rest hun, take it easy, hope things ease for u soon.

Good to know what to expect from it all, thank you. I really hope I don't have to be induced, as I'd like as natural a labour as possible and am aware that induced labours tend to be harder. At the moment, I feel if I can take things at my own pace (which basically means not worrying about work and getting DH to do as much as possible that causes me problems), I should be fine. It has definitely worsened over the last week though, so I guess I'll just have to assess it as it comes.


----------



## Caroline

You may find taking it easy helps to settle it down.

TBH I didn't find the labour with the induction any more difficult than the 1 st 2, but I guess everyone is different.

I was struggling a lot last time tho.

Hope it settles down soon hun


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I was wondering if someone here could help me, I don't see my doctor untill a few weeks from now 
but I had pains my legs early pregnancy but the last few days my pelvic area is killing me, it hurts to walk,roll over in bed, sit down, everything!
could this be SPD/PGP?


----------



## Zarababy1

it sounds like it could be preggo eggo.

I went swimming today, made me soooo much worse! wouldnt recomend!


----------



## Caroline

Sorry u suffered swimming Zara but thanks for the info. I was told swimming was ok so long as avoid breast stroke, but I had doubts about my ability to actually get in the pool.

Won't even bother trying now.


----------



## MandaAnda

I saw my GP yesterday who happily signed me off for 4 weeks. That takes me to about a week and a half before my annual leave/maternity leave starts, so just before Christmas I'll have to pop in again to get that last bit covered. 

I'm so glad I went through the trouble of doing it though because I'm getting more pelvic/pubic pain than I had previously. My midwife's referred me to the physio, so I guess I'll be waiting to see when that appointment comes through. In the meantime, I'm going to try aquanatal - it's something I've been wanting to do (I've done aqua aerobics before and loved it, and I love the water) but couldn't because of session times conflicting with my work schedule.

I just feel bad now that I've left work one nurse down, and I really enjoy what I do.


----------



## Caroline

Don't feel bad hun, u have to do what is best for you & baby. I really fancied aquanatal , but not sure I'd actually manage to get in the pool


----------



## MandaAnda

As long as there's a ladder, I figure I can lower myself in on that with my back to the pool (I'd be getting out the same way anyway - no more hauling myself up onto the side!). It's either that, or they're going to have to use one of those nets the use for whales to get me in because I reeeeeally wanna relax in the water.


----------



## Caroline

I've found my gym ball really helps, sitting on it really eases the pressure on your hips.


----------



## MandaAnda

I have a ball. I really need to make myself use it.


----------



## Caroline

I find jus 5-mins helps, just sitting & gently rockin around ease things. Seems to take presure off hips


----------



## Zarababy1

i sat on the ball at the physio i almost punched her :rofl: it was well sore for me! i have most of my pain in my back tho so maybe im diffrent!


----------



## cath

I have a ball but it doesnt really do anything for me-it doesnt hurt more but doesnt seem to help either. The best thing for me is to sit with my feet up & a cushion behind my back. If I sit for any period of time with my legs down, I can hardly walk when I stand up.


----------



## Caroline

I find if I sit for too long, lie for too long, sit with feet up too long, infact do anythin too long it seems to make it worse, but then if I'm up & down all the time itmakes it worse too. I can't win.

Mines hips, thighs & pelvic bone, so I guess the ball just takes the pressure off it all.


----------



## Sparklebaby

hello ladies....not been about much this last week.....long story and it includes no electricity. :cry: but just thought i would drop in see how we all are.
i have now developed the clicky pelvis :nope: kinda annoying. :dohh:
everything else is still the same just a little worse. Im really struggling to turn over at night now and I STILL havent had my appt through for my physio so gonna ask about that this week.


----------



## Caroline

Crumbs, by the time you get the appt, you'll have given birth @ this rate.


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol tell me about it lol xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Aww, don't wanna rub it in, maybe you shld chase your appointment again. My app came through this morning it's next tues, then I'm guessing a weekly thing until birth not sure though. It's called an ante natel class though so I'm guessing it's completly preg related and apparently they shld be measuring me up for a support band thing.We shall see. My pain is mainly groin area, inner thighs and the pressure you get when your abt to give birth on your pelvic bone, occasionally it radiates to the lower back but mostly right up near my bits.

Sitting too long makes it worse for me too,but saying that like you caroline getting up and down too often also doesn't help. I don't think my df is getting it tbh, cos he tuts everytime I ask him to get something for him, or carry Olivia up the stairs cos I find this quite difficult, climbing the stairs and carrying Olivia, I get to the top and just about stop myself tumbling back. But he's just being a complete numskull this pregnancy tbh.

Grrrrr @ men!


----------



## Caroline

Sorry your OH is being so useless

My OH is the opposite. He won't let me do too much.


----------



## Shinning_Star

My DF was abs wonderful while I was preggers with Olivia, he just seems to have completly lost his sensitiveness. grrr


----------



## NickyT75

I asked my MW about this and she just said "yeah its because you are pregnant - thats what happens" :saywhat: and "make sure you dont let it stop you from doing stuff as its best to keep mobile"

I mean - its all well & good saying "dont let it stop you from doing stuff" but when you are in agony its easier said than done isnt it? :(

I made an appt to see my doctor & the earliest she can see me is thursday but im fully expecting to be fobbed off with the "yeah your pregnant - it happens - get over it" line :( xx


----------



## cath

Is anyone else thinking about the actual labour & birth? I was originally set on an epidural but have heard its not a good idea if you have SPD as you cant feel your limits & can open your legs too wide,causing damage. I'm now looking into a water birth but as its my first baby, I dont really know what to expect & am scared that water plus gas & air wont be enough to control the pain


----------



## Caroline

NickyT75 said:


> I asked my MW about this and she just said "yeah its because you are pregnant - thats what happens" :saywhat: and "make sure you dont let it stop you from doing stuff as its best to keep mobile"
> 
> I mean - its all well & good saying "dont let it stop you from doing stuff" but when you are in agony its easier said than done isnt it? :(
> 
> I made an appt to see my doctor & the earliest she can see me is thursday but im fully expecting to be fobbed off with the "yeah your pregnant - it happens - get over it" line :( xx

Stupid mw, erm ,no it doesn't happen to everyone, & keeping mobile isn't always the best solution, some women find it helps but others tend to find it makes it worse. I find I can do little bits then have to rest for awhile. 

EG doing the washing, my girls pass me the stuff out of the basket to sort, & put stuff in the machine for me. when its done OH puts on worktop in utility & I sort it, he puts it in the drier, & I put rest on airer. I can sort when dry & put some away then have to sit down for an hour often with heat back.

Hopefully u r gp can sort physio referral out for u.


----------



## happygal

hi, for the past week ive been getting a really sore achey pain in my hips(mainly the left side)and ive been really sore and achey in my inner thighs from mid way down up to my groin, a sore lower back and if i pull my right knee up then the right side of my hip clicks. could it be spd?


----------



## Caroline

sounds like it could be yes. Go speak to GP, see if u can get a physio referral


----------



## Zarababy1

My dr gave me co-codamol today, doesnt seem too work like, she said give it a week and if its no good she'll up it too codine for me, im glad the last few weeks of my pregnancy might not be that bad after all now shes given in!


----------



## Caroline

Zara I'd double check on that codine hun. I was initially given codine, but only took a couple as they knocked me out too much. When I spoke to mw she was a little concenred & didn't think it was particularly safe for me to take.

My actual GP gave me co-codamol & TBH it didn't really help the pain, it just made me that spaced out, I didn't care!


----------



## Zarababy1

thanks hun, I did take codine when i was pregnant with charlie so i dont really have a problem taking it this time, Co-codamol is just paracetamol and codine together anyway, so codine is just like a stronger dose because u can take paracetamol along with it, the co-codamol doesnt really affect me at all, but then again when i was pregnant with charlie the codine didnt and i ended up on tramadol which now there not sure if its safe too take or not because its adictive, anyway the tramadol worked wonders! hopefully it wont get that far this time, iv only got 7 weeks left and iv managed so far with my physio care ect im glad im getting better physio care this time too what i did last time! I mean last time they didnt even seem too know what was wrong with me the dr ended up sending me to hospital at 36 weeks because i was in that much pain and then the drs at the hospital kept me in overnight and told me if it was a week later they would induce me but they were just gunna send me home insted (useless idiots!) then i ended up with the tramadol and that managed too get me too 40+5 i dont really like taking too much medication really but at the end of it if im in alot of pain theres not alot i can do haha!


----------



## MandaAnda

Codeine is an opiate and is addictive (and it is also _in_ co-codamol), as is tramadol, which you mentioned. Just make sure it's a very low dose and that you need it at all. A withdrawing baby is no fun.


----------



## Caroline

I think the risk is of addiction of baby to codine.

I remember co-codamol used to make bubs really sleepy, so I hardly took it.

Lets hope the hospital aren't quite so useless this time.

I got seen @ 32-33 weeks last time, and need to make appt for 34 weeks this time, to see my consultant.

They looking @ induction again this time @ 37 weeks. Half me wants to go down this route, but other half wants to ride it out.

I was really hoping to go into labour @ home (pref not @ work) & spend some time @ home not spending most of it in hospital.

With no 1 I went into labour @ 35+6, i'd only gone in 'cos I was getting a lot of pain in back, & they said they were contractions & kept me in, delivered bang on 36 wks.

With no 2 my waters broke @ 38 weeks , and my mw wanted me in as soon as contractions started 'cos I went from minimal dilation to fully dialted quickly. I was 5 cm for hrs then suddenly went to 10 in 30 mins or so & we are 25 miles away from hospital.

Then last time as was induced was in hospital from start due to induction.

But if I hang out, in pain with spd, I may go over & need induction anyway, so in a no win situation.

I guess the ideal would be to go natural a few days before 37 weeks lol.


----------



## MandaAnda

Caroline said:


> I think the risk is of addiction of baby to codine.

If you were referring to my post, I did mean that the risk of addiction is for the baby. :winkwink: That's why I made the comment that a withdrawing baby is no fun (I've worked with newborns withdrawing from various substances, and it's tough to say the least). :thumbup:

To be fair, any long term use of any opiate (including codeine) can be addictive in any age group.


----------



## Zarababy1

I think thats partly why they wouldnt give me anything untill i got further along?


----------



## Caroline

Could well be why they are trying to hold off anything too strong. Have u tried acupuncture. We have a local mw who does it. My mw is lookin into it for me. Maybe worth having a look.


----------



## Shinning_Star

I didn't know it was addictive? Hmmm, well not sue how I'm gonna cope when on co-drydamol already! 
To be fair I prob take 1 every 2 days just later afternoon when it's so hard to keep moving and the reason being is cos I'm desp to stay at work and finish my course, I love my job! I don't get spaced out or sleepy on codeine, co-codamol or co-drydamol it doesn;t seem to affect me that way but I'm not sure how it affects the baby. I mean I've not felt movement yet so hard to compare it tbh. I don't think it's the medictation maing the baby sleepy either as a) i'm not taking it four-six hourly and b) I was 17 weeks before they prescibed it and still hadn't felt movement when I had by 15-16 weeks with my others.

Physio on tues, I'm actually looking forward to it so desp to stay mobile and keep going, but am also worried I'll get there and be disapointed cos they don't actually help? 

Hope evryone ele is ok/ hugs


----------



## happygal

my Dr is such an arse. I went to see him yesterday and told him my symptoms in the order that they most affect me....a sore achey pain in both my hips(more in my left than right)pains down my inner thighs, if i move too quickly a sharp pain in my lady bits, slight soreness in my lower back and when i lift my right knee my right hip clicks. And he told me ive got lumbago,I dont understand how he came to that conclusion seeing as when he asked me to bend over I could touch my toes without my back hurting at all, my back doesnt hurt when i bend, twist or lift things so how can it be lumbago?? I asked him if he was sure it was nothing pregnancy related and he said "oh, are you pregnant?" (he was the dr that confirmed my pregnancy and who i saw twice when i was bleeding early on!) he asked how many weeks i am so i told him i will be 16 weeks on friday but he told me that at 16 weeks its far too early for the baby to have any affect on my body and that if i was 28 weeks plus then my symptoms might of been pregnancy related :shrug: Im at my mw on monday, do you think with my symptoms, its worth talking to her about it? 
sorry for the long post x


----------



## NickyT75

Happygal - im pretty sure there are ladies on here who were diagnosed with SPD earlier than you? so your doctor is wrong about it being too early... but im sure someone else will be along soon to confirm it :hugs:

Im seeing my doctor this morning so will wait & see whether I get fobbed off as well :( xx


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah happygal id go for a 2nd oppinion if i was you, you sound pretty much exactly the same as i am and iv had it confirmed now from a physio, Midwife and Gp that its SPD My symptoms started pretty much as soon as i got pregnant, it has nothing too do with the size of the baby (altho that does affect it) its to do with the ligaments and muscels loosening in pregnancy weather ur 17 weeks or 37 weeks it can still happen! Ur GP sounds useless i would definatly ask to be seen by someone else x


On a diffrent note from me...Why didnt anyone tell me i was gunna wake up one day and the pain would be 100x worse!!!! Ok maybe that doesnt happen to every one but i woke up in the middle of the night in such bad pain, i couldnt move coz it hurt but staying still made it hurt too! i had too get up and stand up in the end! Now this morning its soooo painfull! OH suggested maybe little mans moved down in too my pelvis a bit more, I told him nah it cant be not at 33 weeks with 2nd baby! But the more i walk around the more i think he might be right! :-( get out of my pelivs baby plenty of time for that!!!


----------



## Caroline

Baby could have moved Zara. I always find I roll over onto my during the night in my sleep, 'cos I can't roll over on to my side I think cos of my hips. It then wakes me up, 'cos my R hip hurts, then have to go for wee, then takes ages to drop off, then when I get up R hip hurts, then goes off (so long as us crutches).

Hope the lil man moves for you hun.

I really find the crutches help, feel fine, then try & walk without them round the house then it hurts again :dohh:


----------



## Zarababy1

I hate using the crutches around the house i seem too bump in too everything :rofl: But i guess that might help, Im having bed rest today  took my pain killers which seem too have worked a little, i dunno if its cause im in bed not moving like! but im just gunna sit here untill i feel ready too get up! Charlies at nursery and OH is gunna pick him up soon n entertain him untill nap time for me! bless him! x


----------



## NickyT75

Zara - big :hug: that sounds awful hun :( xx


----------



## NickyT75

:) My doctor happily signed me off for the next 8wks with SPD & is referring me for physio :shock: so thats defo a turn up for the books!! (I was fully expecting to be fobbed off) xx


----------



## Caroline

Congrats on getting signed off Nicky, at least some Gp's are helpful.

Mines been a lot better this week, but I've been off work for the week, so had a lie in every morning, as OH gets up & sorts kiddies for school as he would normally, youngests lies in bed & watches Beebie/milkshake, then I drag my butt out of bed about 9.30 have breekie, then sit on my bum all day, getting lucn, occasional coffee (decaff naturally), cook tea, (if its straight forward) then sit down for the evening.

Enjoy your rest Zara.


----------



## Brouwer

Hi Ladies,

I was diagnosed with SPD way back at about 16 weeks. I have been having physio and have now been given crutches. I had a very disappointing chat with my mw yesterday where she told me that because of my SPD-
1. I won't be considered suitable for giving birth at the mw led unit at my local hospital
2. I probably won't be allowed to have a water birth (which I was really hoping for as I'm at my most comfortable in the bath tub)
3. I'm more likely to require an epidural (which I was really hoping to avoid)

Has anyone else been told these things?? I'm just so gutted that it doesn't look like I'll be able to have the kind of birth I was hoping for. 

x


----------



## Zarababy1

I have been told i wont be able too give birth at the midwife led unit as i had hoped but when i asked about the water birth they said they wernt sure so im going to ask again at my 34 week appt, As for the epi, No one can make you have it, if you dont want one then dont get one hun i imagen it would make labour harder if im honest because laying in one position cant be good x


----------



## Caroline

I think the issue with the water birth is actually getting in & out of the pool, especially if u need to get out quickly if baby is distressed or anything.

I had bad spd last time & didn't have an epidural. I was about to have one as I was getting back to back contractions, on top of the pain from my hips and thought I still had hrs to go as mw said was only 5cm, so couldn't face sev more hrs of the pain, but as they were about to put in the drip for fluids lo arrived.

I think u just have to be open minded & see how things go. You may not need an epidural, but then you may be glad of one.

Brouwer I hope u get the birth you want hun, I feel for u I too am on crutches since around 16 weeks but felt the spd kick in @ 12 weeks. I'm hoping I can be a bit more mobile during labour this time, at least I know what to expect. I was quite anxious last time as I didn't know how I was gonna manage, but tbh it was no different to any other labour.


----------



## MandaAnda

Hmmm, some of the things I've read on SPD actually advocate a water birth (since the water supports your joints) and advise against an epidural (because you may over-strain without having the feeling to stop you). I'm hoping to try the water, don't want an epidural and hope to use the midwife led area of my maternity unit and will be discussing it with my midwife next week.

My update is: my physio appointment is Monday morning. I'm glad I'm getting it seen to before Christmas.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey ladies!

Sounds like eveyones pain is reallykicking off, reckon it must be soemthign to do with the cold and damp as well you know, cos mine was easing a bit and now it's worse than it was. 
I'm still at work and hope to continue as long as possible to complete my nvq for this year. So hopefully mange to get a paid job after this baby! BUt the way things are going the working bit is worrying me, I'm ok at the moment, I only do three days including half a day at college but come today third day I'm sooo tired my thighs ache like anything and I'll be heading off to sleep very shortly.


----------



## OmiOmen

Hello, I am new to this thread and and have not read the whole thing (just the first few posts and last few) because there seems to be so much to catch up on. I was trying to wait until I spoke to my midwife about SPD next Wednesday before coming on here but I am 99% sure it is SPD that I have. I came on today because I have been in agony today and am having to do my weekly shop and Christmas shopping tomorrow so a lot of walking and I am not looking forward to it at all! :nope:



MandaAnda said:


> Hmmm, some of the things I've read on SPD actually advocate a water birth (since the water supports your joints) and advise against an epidural (because you may over-strain without having the feeling to stop you).

 That is exactly the information I have read from various places!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hire out a shop mobility scooter, the amount of pregnant women I know who've done that!


----------



## Caroline

I shop online, its easier otherwise I would have to send OH out to do it, cos I can't manage. Coulpe of weeks ago I could just manage to pick a few bits & bobs up so long as I got a small trolley, walked to trolleys on crutches then stuck em in trolley, but struggle now to even do that.

Our nearest supermarket is 15 miles away, so its abit of a trek for OH to go specially.


----------



## OmiOmen

We shop online a lot but because we are tightening our belts a bit so we can spend a bit more for Christmas we are shopping at a cheaper shop this and next week. Fortunately the shops we are getting Christmas gifts from are all in the same place as the regular shop but after today I am dreading it. 

I have not seen my midwife yet so am yet to see if I will get physiotherapy and crutches. I should have made an appointment when this started weeks ago rather than waiting for my next appointment, but I did not think it would get worse so quickly. Silly me!


----------



## Caroline

Can u maybe try & phone mw & see if u can either see her earlier or if she can just refer u.


----------



## Shinning_Star

UH yes, I didn't think so eiether, I keep expecting it too, but then when it does it shocks me how much worse it gets. \i guess with every growth spurt your bump has your spd must suffer equally due to extra weight and gravity alighnment etc. 

I'm doing the same hun, cheap crappy food so we can have nice stuff and pressi's for crimbo although it's not gonna be near our previous crimbo's so just hope kids are ok with it. I have to say 2 hrs is my max too if I'm out walking and then thats it i'm done for the next two days. xx


----------



## OmiOmen

My midwife is only in the area on a Wednesday and my appointment is next Wednesday. I could try and see a doctor but it takes so long to get an appointment with then that I doubt it would be much sooner and I have a feeling half my doctors would not have heard of it. :? Luckily I only work 12 hours a week at the moment (and can sit down at work) so at least I can take it fairly easy until I see her other than shopping tomorrow.


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm so doing all my shopping online where I can manage it (thank goodness for delivered groceries!). I'm hoping that picking up a reserved item at Argos is the most I'll have to do if I manage to get most things online. I'm really curious to see what they'll say at my physio appointment on Monday. It's my hips that kill me more than anything lately - I'm tired after 20 minutes of doing anything involving walking, no way I could work now.


----------



## OmiOmen

It is my lower pelvis that hurts me and it gets worse when I do anything but on a night my hips start to hurt (my right one a bit more) and feel like they are coming apart.

I don't know if anyone has posted this link before and if so I apologise in advance but I found a site purely about SPD/PGP....

www.pelvicpartnership.org.uk


----------



## Caroline

Have any of you tried a serola belt?

They aren't particular cheap, but I find my really helps, it helps to stabilise the pelvis.


----------



## cath

Well, after 10 weeks of pain, my doctor finally confirmed last night that I have SPD. I had to play it down about how bad it is beciase we are living in Spain at the moment & are planning to move back to the UK when I am 35 weeks pregnant & didnt want him to stop me flying. He basically said that nothing can be done about it anyway, so I didnt feel too bad about telling a little white lie! He did say that if it gets worse he will have to admit me & put me on bed rest & IV painkillers but I'm a long way from it being that bad. As long as I rest, its manageable but when I am working it is pretty bad. Luckily, I've only got around 15 working days left until I leave my job so hopefully will be able to manage.


----------



## OmiOmen

Caroline: I have not tried any belt yet, I am not sure that my bump is big enough for one to work much yet. 

cath: It sounds like they do a lot about it in Spain! Half of me feels like I need to downplay the whole thing when I see the midwife so she will not say I can not work and half of me thinks if I can not walk now after a small amount of walking then maybe downplaying would not work out too well. 

Well after Christmas shopping today I am not only in agony but almost can not walk at all! :cry: I feel so crappy, but my husband was really nice today because he walked as slow as he could which I know was hard for him and when I become unable to walk he turned round to laugh rather than doing it in my face (I know that does not sound nice but for him that is very compassionate).


----------



## cath

OmiOmen said:


> cath: It sounds like they do a lot about it in Spain! Half of me feels like I need to downplay the whole thing when I see the midwife so she will not say I can not work and half of me thinks if I can not walk now after a small amount of walking then maybe downplaying would not work out too well.
> 
> Well after Christmas shopping today I am not only in agony but almost can not walk at all! :cry: I feel so crappy, but my husband was really nice today because he walked as slow as he could which I know was hard for him and when I become unable to walk he turned round to laugh rather than doing it in my face (I know that does not sound nice but for him that is very compassionate).

Lol, the cynical side of me knows that they only consider admitting me because its a private hospital & I am insured! In these hard times, they are probably desperate for the extra revenue.
Bless your hubby for being so considerate. Mine is usually pretty insensitive too but has suprised me with how good he's been since I started with this.


----------



## OmiOmen

Ah, that makes sense! I forget not everywhere has the NHS system. Lol.

My husband is normally terrible and never has a problem with laughing at my pain but her was really quite good today (don't get me wrong he could have not let me carry anything but then again he took the heavy things). I think our partners probably are realising we are in a lot of pain with this.


----------



## Caroline

Omi - the belt you wear around your hips, so you can wear even if you have no bump, I started with mine @ 12 weeks when the SPD started to kick in.

Don't down play it to midwife, get physio referal & crutches that will help a lot. If I didn't have crutches I'd be in a right pickle 'cos I can barely 100 yds b4 pain kicks in.

I can just about manage 15-20 mins round Asda constant walking so long as OH pushes trolley & I don't have to get anything off shelf.

Cath - when I got late into pg last time & saw consultant he said if Ifound it too much @ home all I had to do was phone/ get mw to contact him & he would admit for a couple of days bed rest. An offer I really did not take up.


----------



## Emx

Just wondering how many of you can hear the grating noise of your pelvis? 

I have been doing as much as I can posture, sitting, sleeping wise to try and alleviate some of the pain (fingers crossed it seems to have improved a little - just because I am now aware of what it is) - but my god does my pelvis make some horrible noises, especially first thing in the morning and last thing at night... I can feel it grate together and together with the noise it actually makes me feel really nauseaous when it happens... 

I saw my Obstetric Consultant yesterday for other ongoing issues - she was really thorough in all aspects of checking blood, urine etc etc but as soon as I mentioned the SPD symptoms it was as if she didnt want to know and brushed it off with a 'your midwife can deal with all the referals etc with that'... so seems the one issue that is really effecting me with this pregnancy has to be dealt with solely by my crap midwife!! 

Oh well!! Anyway put my Christmas tree up tonight to cheer myself up - am going to suffer for all the tiptoeing to hang decorations tomorrow I think!! 

Hope you are all ok and have your feet up xx


----------



## Caroline

I saw my consultant just as mine was startin to kick in & he basically said when it gets a problem see mw/ GP for physio referral.


----------



## NickyT75

Question for all you ladies who have had physio...

do we have to strip down to knickers & bra?? coz the thought of this makes me feel really uncomfortable & its actually making me not want to go to my appt :( xx


----------



## MandaAnda

I had physio a couple of years ago (for something different, obviously), and I did have to strip down to knickers and bra. It's so they can see how you move, etc. I did hate it, as I'm always so self-conscious - and I wished I'd shaved my legs! But they did pull a curtain so that it was only she and I back there.


----------



## Akira

Whats the chances of me having SPD, I have had sore hips and lower back since 12 weeks, however I also have hyper-moblility syndrome, which means all my joints are too relaxed anyway so I'm thinking this coupled with the possible SPD is why I have been in so much pain for this long. I spoke to mw about it at 14 weeks and she basically said its nothing to worry about, its too early to be a problem. And if I really wanted I could pay for a private physio...however, shes useless so I really doubt that there is nothing else she could have done


----------



## Akira

My hips are also very clicky and I'm waddling already :(


----------



## OmiOmen

I have a clicking noise in my hips not not the grating noise as of yet. I can make it to about the end of my cul-de-sac before I am in a lot of pain but after that my walking is effected. We did our Christmas shopping on Friday and it basically left me unable to walk and I look and felt ridiculous. The good news is that my husband is being helpful which is not like him and I am off to see the midwife on Wednesday so can talk to her about it all then. 

I have had hip and back problems before and at physio for that I had to be in just my underwear too. 

Does anyone one else start to feel really down when having a bad day? I sometimes feel like I can not even manage to be pregnant right (I know that's not the case). Plus, things I was really looking forward to like my 20 week scan and going shopping for nursery furniture and clothes I am now dreading because I know all the walking and standing up is going to leave me in even more pain!


----------



## happygal

i had such a bad day yesterday, my right hip was so sore and all day i felt like i had been kicked so hard between the legs :cry: im at the mw tomorrow, i really hope she will pay more attention to what im saying than what the dr did x


----------



## Caroline

Nicky I've not had to strip off @all for physio.

Happy gal good luck with the mw tomorrow.

Omi - I get really bad tempered when my hips are bad, plus I hate not being able to do stuff.

I tidied the linen cupbord this afternoon & am really paying for it now. Its days like these I hope to goodness they induce @ 37 weeks.


----------



## cath

Omiomen-yes, its really starting to get me down too. At first, I just got on with things but after 10 weeks of constant pain, its really hard to stay positive. I'm also getting bored resting all the time & not being able to do much. I'm just trying to focus on how it will be worth it when LO is here but its bloody hard sometimes!


----------



## Caroline

I hate not being able to do anything, I soo overdid yesterday, am still recovering now


----------



## Shinning_Star

Wow thanks for tip on underwear my physio tomor, i'm not keen on idea of stripping off but then at same time mine is called a antenatel class in pregnancy pain
so assuming it;s not one to one anyway.

But I will make sure wearing big but nice knickers tomor, as well as attempt to shave my legs, perhaps get df tto do bikin line


----------



## jbbean

Hi all,

Just been diagnosed with SPD last week and signed off work for a fortnight. Feel a bit of a fraud some days when it seems just aches, not actual pain. But then on saturday I helped mum put her christmas decs up, then with OH put the house back together after decorators (no heavy lifting or anything, just dusting etc) then put our christmas decs up and was shocked by how much pain I was in. I cried saturday night and again sunday. I feel really down about it - walking very slowly and lack of sleep - was just starting to look forward to maternity leave and now worrying about all the stuff I have to do at work before I go off and how little I will be able to enjoy my time before little one arrives as feel like I'll be housebound! I was a little disheartened by how much you all seem to be struggling too, and now feel it is destined to only get worse, affect any future pregnancy, and may even continue once little one here. Does anyone have any positives about SPD ... like people who may have had it once and not again, or for whom it stopped once bubba was here, or who had a successful natural full term birth?

Hope everyone isnt in too much pain today x


----------



## Caroline

I had natural delivery with my last pg, where I suffered badly with spd. Theres no reason why u can't go full term. consultant was happy to induce me @ 37 weeks only if favourable. When he did the internal he could actually have broken my waters to trigger labour, so he was happy to induce. plus it was my 3rd lo so he said it wouldn't be too difficult to do.

With 1 st baby they maybe a lot less keen.

Last time mine lasted for a few weeks after the birth but did settle quite quickly. For some women it goes completely pretty much straight after birth.

I too find if I sit & do nothing all day it is much better.

Try not to look on the negtives but look to the positives, hun. Get OH to run around after u. You can put u r feet up & relax once on mat leave & make the most of it. At the end of it you will have a beautiful lo. 

I got very down last time about it, not being able to do stuff, & worrying about the birth.

I find this time tho, I know it is just pg related, it will settle down, & i can deliver normally. Pm if u want to chat about it hun.


----------



## OmiOmen

I saw my MW today and unfortunately she said with SPD they will not consider me for a home and/or water birth so I am a bit disappointed about that. On the plus side she picked up the heartbeat even faster than she did at 13 weeks, told my I seem to be getting big and gave me my HIP forms to bring to my next appointment.


----------



## cath

OmiOmen said:


> I saw my MW today and unfortunately she said with SPD they will not consider me for a home and/or water birth so I am a bit disappointed about that. On the plus side she picked up the heartbeat even faster than she did at 13 weeks, told my I seem to be getting big and gave me my HIP forms to bring to my next appointment.

I can understand not allowing a home birth but I thought water births were recommended for women with SPD as they take the weight off the pelvis & allow you to move more freely? Is she saying you cant have a water birth, even if its in hospital?


----------



## Zarababy1

I think they worry about a water birth because if they need too get you out of the water it might cause problems, all depends on the MW/hospital i guess! i'm having a word with mine tomorrow!


----------



## Caroline

Zarababy1 said:


> I think they worry about a water birth because if they need too get you out of the water it might cause problems, all depends on the MW/hospital i guess! i'm having a word with mine tomorrow!

I was told last time I couldn't have water birth. The concern is you getting out quickly if there is a problem.


----------



## cath

Ahhh ok, I suppose that makes sense. I was hoping for a water birth as the only time I am pain free is when I am in the water. Looks like I might have to have a rethink.


----------



## OmiOmen

Yes, I said that I thought it was supposed to help with the pain and moving about but she said that although that is true the worry is getting you in and out of the pool (in an emergency I think particularly). I had read a homebirth is fine too but she said there would not be enough people there and I need to be in hospital were they can call on as many people as needed. I would have thought 2 midwives and my husband would be enough if I did get stuck and could not move though. It is a disappointment and I was feeling quite happy about the birth and the idea of doing it in hospital instead scares me. I want to look round the hospital in the hope it will make me feel better (and hopefully not worse).

I think it does depend on the care team though.


----------



## Zarababy1

Hey ladies, 
I seen my mw and consultant today, prety much as soon as i walked in the room the consultant brought up induction i didnt say a word, He asked how i felt about beeing induced ect i didnt really say alot other than well im in pain so *shrug*! he said right we like too wait untill the baby is ready to come so we'll book you in for 40 weeks! so thats it! im booked in for induction at 40 weeks, obviously if i dont want too go for it i dont have too, Im unsure about how i feel tbh i mean if i get too 40 weeks why not just hold one untill he comes naturally, If im to be induced i think id prefer it a week or 2 early! Anyway we'll see!


----------



## NickyT75

Well I went to my physio appt today & she let me keep my tracksuit bottoms on but I had to take my top off which wasnt too bad :)

I have to go back tomorrow for a Serola belt and have another appt next thurs so im pleased with how helpful they are being :thumbup: xx


----------



## Zarababy1

aw glad she didnt make u strip off nicky :rofl: i didnt like that when i went m she made me, only done it once tho! i dont see my physio untill dec 23rd now its been ages too!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Wow well you all seem to have more luck than me! I went to my physio it was just a class for women there was about twenty of us there and she said she was the only physio who did pregnant women so she had to do groups. 
I didn't get measured for a belt at all they simple cut of a width of tub grip, like that's gonna fit over my hips let alone bum and bump! So wasn't very impressed and then we don't see her again until a few weeks before our due dates.

She said it should have no impact on the labour whatsoever so women said they wanted a water birth and she didn't say they wouldn't be allowed. She simple told us how to get in out of chairs and bed. She also told us to do pelvic floor excercises, pull in our lower tummy and clench our buttocks each 25 times a day to tone the muscles to add some stability, but she also said if you were 35+ weeks there was hardly any point cos it takes 6 weeks to notice a difference.

As for induction at 40 weeks, not being funny but what's the point, if your being induced to pain reasons then why shld you be waiting full term, chances are like you said you may have had it or even be well on your way to having babe by then. I shall be requesting induction for 38-39 weeks, (have other reasons as well.) depending on pain. If it's that bad, I shall go for 37 weeks, but thinking I'd rather hold on to 38-39. SO I guess time will tell. I don't see the point of 40 weeks though seems like a waste to me,unless you haven't gone in naturally by then and it takes a few weeks to get an appoinment.


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah i was thinking exactly the same shinning star, not alot of point in beeing induced at 40 weeks is there really! you worded it much better than me :rofl:


----------



## OmiOmen

I thought when they did an induction it was normally at 38 weeks!?! :wacko:

I was told to wait until my 20 week scan and see if the hospital will refer me but if they do I hope it will be at the physio at my small local hospital, if it is the city one I am not off as the traveling will hurt me more than any good it will do! If not I have to make an appointment with my GP to do it.


----------



## Zarababy1

i dunno i know a few ppl who've been induced at 40 weeks, but that was due too a large baby! doesnt seem too be much point in inducing at 40 weeks for pain does there really, im gunna ask at my next appointment about 38 weeks coz id go for it then! but dont think i'll bother at 40|!


----------



## Jellyt

God my midwife is useless! She told me nothing like this. I can hardly walk and my next midwife appointment isn't until 25 weeks. It's really getting me down too not being able to do anything. I was an athlete pre-pregnancy and it's killing me not being able to do much exercise at all. I can feel all of the muscles I worked at every day disappearing! I'm more concerned about mine and my baby's health than exercising obviously but it does get me down. I've never been a person that rests!


----------



## Pussycat

Shinning_Star said:


> She also told us to do pelvic floor excercises, pull in our lower tummy and clench our buttocks each 25 times a day to tone the muscles to add some stability, but she also said if you were 35+ weeks there was hardly any point cos it takes 6 weeks to notice a difference.

Great! I'm 37 weeks today and have my first physio appointment next Tuesday, and like yours it's a group one. I guess if it takes 6 weeks to notice a difference there's probably not that much point...
Still, I'm sitting here clenching my butt and doing pelvic floors and trying to suck in my tummy, might help a bit! Thanks for the advice!
I'm just lucky (? so I keep telling myself) I only really got this in the last 10 days or so since my baby started to engage, so despite the agonising pain at least I don't have long to go.

Also good to hear it doesn't exclude the possibility of a water birth.


----------



## cath

Glad you got to keep some clothes on Nicky and glad you're getting some good treatment

Zarababy, I also thought that if they were inducing you for SPD, they tended to do it at 37 or 38 weeks, seems a bit pointless to wait til 40 weeks. Hope you get somewhere at your next apointment :hugs:

JellyT, if you arent seeing your MW for a few weeks, it might be worth booking in with your GP to see if he will refer you for physio


----------



## Caroline

Zara I really don't see the point in inducing @ 40 wks. I see my consultant @ 34 wks, then will more than likely be indiced @ 37 weeks.

Nicky, u are so lucky to be getting a serola belt from physio ours don't provide them, I had to buy mine & there around £30. I bought mine last time I was pg tho so I'm getting value for money. I find mine worth its weight in gold & diamonds. I can't actually manage without it.

Having had last week off work, I realise how much I am struggling . Even tho I'm sat @ work I'm only sat for 20 mins max, then getting up, & sitting down again. Last night I was in agony, I couldn't move in bed, and hasn't fully settled today.

Had a few days hol left so up until Jan I am now working 3.5 to 4 days a week. Not bust either at the moment only seeing 10-12 ppl a day whereas normally its 19-22. Think I might have to look @ dropping to 4 days Tue, Wed, Fri & Sat, or if they won't let me do that getting signed off for a couple of weeks, work a week or two get signed off.

Do wonder how the heck I'm going to cope in a few weeks as baby gets bigger, I've got at least 16 weeks to go.


----------



## Zarababy1

Do you think i should ask about beeing induced earlyer then? i totaly agree theres no point in getting induced at 40 weeks, but im unsure how too get my point across too them with out sounding like an idiot! I mean yes i'd prefer to be induced but if i have too struggle on untill 40 weeks then theres not any point really other than too stop be going overdue! and hey i'll have struggled on that far whats an extra week or so? Maybe i should bring it up with the midwife at my 36 week visit, it wont be too late then will it? 

Nicky i agree with caroline about the belt i couldnt get threw the day without mine its perfect! altho now iv found im struggeling too walk even around the house without my crutches which is awful i used too manage ok without them but not now! the only time i go out of the house without them is too go to play group with charlie and thats because im pushing the buggy its only around the corner but im in agony by the time i get home!


----------



## NickyT75

Well I went to the hosptal for my Serola belt this morning & came out with crutches as well :(

My left hip has dropped now so that my pelvis is twisted (no wonder ive been in so much pain hey?) not too pleased about the crutches but they do make walking easier & I dont wanna end up with a broken pelvis so i'll have to get used to them I spose :( xx


----------



## purple_kiwi

i have mentioned to my doctor 3 times about pain and everything most matching the symptoms and all he does is check my bump and says my uterus feels soft so everything is ok? i dont think hes heard spd or anything or doesnt care or do they not treat this in canada? like it gets almost to painful to walk :(


----------



## bronwynr

Purple Kiwi...I'm in Canada too...If I were you I'd make an appt. with a physio therapist. That's what I did! They will help you and diagnose your problem. And if they diagnosis as PGP, you can bring that diagnosis to your Dr. Most family Drs aren't as experienced with this type of 'injury'/condition. Physical Therapists are pros and they are covered under most peoples health plans!!! Good luck!


----------



## Caroline

Zara I don't think it would do any harm, to see if u could see consultant. Last time when I was seen he did internal @ 37 weeks to see if things were favourable for induction, & he could actually have broken my waters that day, but did a sweep & then went in for induction. Didn't think I was gonna need 'cos after the sweep I was getting mild contractions ev 5 mins all day, but then they stopped about 8pm.

They will only induce @ 37 if cervix is favourable to do so. As its your 2nd I think it may well be possible.

With my 1st 2 I did go into labour naturally b4 40 weeks with both tho, which may have made a difference.


I seem to have constant pain/discomfort. If I'm up too long it hurts bad, yet if sit too long I get bad ache in r hip radiating down outside of thigh.

I'm like u Zara I can't do much at all without crutches. It sucks doesn't it.


----------



## cath

Can I have a bit of a whinge? I'm having a bad day & can hardly walk. If I walk it hurts but if I sit or lie for too long, it hurts when I get up-I cant win. Hubby is at work all day so I'm feeling bored & fed up too & wondering how much worse this is going to get. I still have 9 weeks left theoretically, possibly 11 if I go over :(


----------



## Caroline

Huge :hugs: cath I'm having a bad day too. I actually had to phone in sick @ work this am. Normally a bit stiff in morning but once up I can walk it off on my crutches, but this morning I could barely get out of bed, then my hips gave out as I was trying to walk on crutches. Managed to stay in bed but couldn't get comfy. Wherever I laid hurt, but couldn'ttur nround either 'cos it hurt. Easing a bit now, but have constant pain in R hip.

Am going to bite bullet on Monday & go see Dr for painkillers. I'm hoping its just 'cos I overdid last week. Monday had scan I did a few odds & ends shopping with OH b4, worked tues & wed but both days popped in town for 1/2 hour @ lunch to get xmas cards & clothes for kids for xmas. Thursday was off , but in afternoon went out to lo's school party then had DD play in evening, worked yesterday & again popped out @ lunch.

Have they discussed early induction with you cath?
If its 1st baby not sure how much of an option it will be (if it is u r 1st). May well be worth looking into it.

Hope it settles soon for you.


----------



## cath

Caroline said:


> Huge :hugs: cath I'm having a bad day too. I actually had to phone in sick @ work this am. Normally a bit stiff in morning but once up I can walk it off on my crutches, but this morning I could barely get out of bed, then my hips gave out as I was trying to walk on crutches. Managed to stay in bed but couldn't get comfy. Wherever I laid hurt, but couldn'ttur nround either 'cos it hurt. Easing a bit now, but have constant pain in R hip.
> 
> Have they discussed early induction with you cath?
> If its 1st baby not sure how much of an option it will be (if it is u r 1st). May well be worth looking into it.
> 
> Hope it settles soon for you.

Thanks Caroline, sorry to hear you're suffering today too, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Nobody has discussed early induction with me because I'm living in Spain at the moment but am moving back to the UK before I give birth. By the time I get back, I'll be 35 weeks so I suppose it will be too late to arrange anything. Its my 1st baby as well so probably wouldnt be possible anyway. I'm just hoping I dont go over but I have a feeling I will because everyone in my family does-my mum had to be induced at 42 weeks for 2 of my brothers. Luckily, I finish work at the end of this month so hopefully that will help things. Also, once we get back to the UK in January, I'm planning to pay privately for some osteopath sessions as apparantly that can help a lot. In the meantime, I'll just have to hope things dont get any worse.


----------



## Caroline

When u get back to uk cath it would be worth getting mw to refer u to consultant, they may @ least agree to induction @ 40 weeks if nothing else.

They may be able to induce earlier, but it depends on how "favourable" cervix is. I think with 1st baby, 'cos body not done it b4, its not very favourable. Last time with my 3rd they managed without any problem. I'm just hoping that will be the case again.

Just make sure osteopath can tyreat pg women. At my physio they do acupuncture, but none are trained/ insured to treat pg women.

I'm still waiting for mw that does acupuncture to get back to me.

In the meantime I think I'm going to have to bite bullet & get painkillers I think.

I'm hoping they can give me something stronger than paracetomol but not as strong as paracetomol & codine.


----------



## cath

Yes, I've emailed the Pelvic Partnership & PINS to get a list of practitioners that specialise in treating pregnant women. PINS have sent me a list but the nearest one is an hour away from where we'll be living. I'm hoping the Pelvic Partnership will be able to come up with one a bit nearer but if not, I'll have to travel. 

Hope you get your painkillers, paracetamol is rubbish at the best of times but with severe pain like this, its bloody uselss! My doctor over here is a bit pill happy so I dont want to ask him for anything or he'll end up giving me something too strong.


----------



## tiggerlix

i had this severe with my daughter.From about 5 months pregnant i was bed ridden and in and outta hos,finaly made a bed downstairs as i couldnt climb.I was refered to a consultant whom offered a section that week,i was 36 weeks.I said no and was induced at just b4 40 weeks,suprisingly it was the quickest birth,delievery i have ever had(5 kids),1hr and 45 mins.I feel it coming back in my lower back,legs and pelvic area and im only 6+6 weeks.:(


----------



## Caroline

:hugs: tiggerlix. SPD sucks.

I was told when I saw consultant @ 14 weeks that u often get it with subsequent pgs & it often kicks in earlier & is more severe.

He wasn't kidding.

Although I'm enjoying beiny pg today I'm longing for 37 weeks.

Hope yours doesn't get too bad hun.


----------



## Zarababy1

im counting down the days untill i see the midwife again too ask her about beeing induced early atm! 9 days to go! im in sooo much pain i can actually hardly move my legs! how on earth did that happen!!! Im blaming OH for laying across the bed lastnight! hes in the spare room tonight!!


----------



## tiggerlix

it is awful..before they diagnosed it with me i was told i had sciatica,but found out it was kinda all connected.im soooo sorry we have to suffer this and although its worth it,sometimes you feel so inadaquate and useless.I wish all your pregnancys and births very smooth sailing.with lots of joy and love at the end.
xxxxx


----------



## Caroline

Zara I'm wondering if the sudden change in weather has anything to do with it.

Thers a few of us who seem to have been really bad this weekend & I'm starting to wonder if its the cold aggrevating it.

I've now got painkillers from Drs, mainly to try @ night to see if it helps me sleep better. Must admit tho I could really have done with them saturday, I couldn't move, couldn't get comfy @ all.

Do think babys grown/ got bigger tho as kicking much higher up. Go for re-scan but not so good for my hips.

Good luck @ mw Zara, heres hoping they can induce earlier than 40 weeks.

I just hope they still agree to 37 for me, 'cos @ the moment I keep thinking if its this bad now, what on earth will it be like in another 12 weeks.


----------



## cath

Big :hugs: Tigerlix, hope it doesnt get too bad.

You too Zarababy, sending big :hugs: your way. Your OH is lucky though, mine has been in the spare room for the last 6 weeks! I'm struggling enough to sleep as it is, there's no way I'd get any sleep if we were in the bed together, I need the whole bed so I can turn over & even then its horrendous.

Caroline, glad you got your painkillers, hope they work. What did you get in the end?


----------



## Caroline

Gave me co-codamol so gonna try them @ night to see if it helps me sleep.

I seem to fall asleep on one side then after a few hrs wake up in pain from having been laid on that side then have to struggle to turn onto other side, or I end up waking myself up as I've rolled over onto my back whicih makes things even more painful. I'm waking 3 or more times a night, I'm sure thats partly why Ifeel so tired/ drained of energy.

I'll take them during the day if I'm in absolute agony but only if desparate especially if it makes baby sleepy. I hate popping pills at the best of times.

Work tomorrow,Wed & Thur thne got days hol fri, & 1/2 day sat as its works do sat night.

Next week working Mon- Thur but 1/2 day Thurs, and couple hrs of Mon as 9.30 start plus time out for re-scan.

I'm counting the weeks til I start mat leave. I just hope & pray I'm getting induced @ 37 weeks. I can't see any reason why not 'cos consultant said if I'm as bad as I was last time then he'd do it. 

So at the mo come Jan I'll be doing 5 day week to start with but if its too much I'll be going down to 4 days.


----------



## cath

Yeah, thats exactly how I am at night but I only get an hour on each side before I stiffen up. By around 4 or 5am, both sides are equally as sore & I have to get up. Luckily, I've only got 3 weeks left to work & none of them are 5 days coz of bank holidays so I'm hoping I'll be ok. I'm just counting down the days til I finish-with Xmas etc its only 10 1/2 working days. Roll on New Years Eve!
Hope the co-codamols do the trick, you can buy them over the counter here & a couple of times I've had to give in & take them. Like you, I'm trying not to & especially now I'm in 3rd Tri but there's times I've been in tears with the pain so I've had to. They're fine in 2nd Tri, I believe its near the birth you've to be careful or LO can be dependent, so make the most of the pain relief, especially at night!


----------



## Caroline

I'm surprised my OH hasn't moved out of the bed cos I keep waking him up.

I'm hoping this isn't going to get worse, 'cos I'm about the satge I was towards the end last time.

I do have insurance Ican claim if I have to off sick b4 ML @ 36 weeks, plus I can halve @ least whaat we are paying on mortgage 'cos when interest rates went down low, I kept payments the same as they were when we were paying @ 6% so dropping to interest & capital would signif reduce monthly outgoings, also not working would save £120 plus a month in diesel too, so it would be do-able, but feel like I'm admiting defet, but if pain is too bad me & baby are more important.

Glad u don't have long left to work cath.


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
I had to call my midwife today as i was in so much pain and physio have been messing me around and actually made things worse. So they've told me i'm not allowed to travel and booked me an urgent appointment with my consultant tomorrow. EEK!!!
do any of you use a pregnancy support pillow?


----------



## Essence

Wow I never knew this was an actual condition until the girls on my 'hip pain' thread over in 3rd Tri told me to check this thread out.

I thought this was 100% normal.. and that every pregnant woman got it, etc. Most of my pain is all hips- and it is excruciating. If hubby accidentally bumps my foot in bed, I am instantly to the point of my back arching off of the mattress, teeth clenched & biting through my lips in attempt not to scream out.

I have had these since around 14weeks. I used to excerise before I was pregnant, but after two miscarriages I stopped in fear that I was causing stress. I planned on getting back in to excersizing after the 1st tri but then this hip pain started and I can't do much of anything in the way of stretching without losng all control-my body going rigid and having to grab for anything to keep me from falling down/knees buckling.

But having dealt with it since 14weeks, and now being almost at 28 weeks, I dont think I will go in for physio or anything (I am from a small town, about 1 hours from the nearest center that would offer such things and with this Canadian Winter we are having, the roads are too dangerous to chance). No over the counter pain meds that are safe to take actually help (Have never had luck with them before though so this wasn't surprsing) so I find myself just dealing with it. 

I dont work, and my husband has a severe back condition- his movements are 100% more limited to mine but we joke that I am copying him every time we do the same movement and end up gasping through the pain. I guess we are just the perfect couple! LOL. Either way I just take it in stride- as soon as the instant pain fades I act as though nothing happened and can keep going. Nothing is too much to handle when you get a little miracle as a prize in the end! :)


----------



## MandaAnda

aflight84 said:


> do any of you use a pregnancy support pillow?

I have a Dream Genii pillow. I was away all last week without it, and I was so grateful to be back in my own bed with it. I think it keeps me lined up properly and encourages me to stay on my side.

I ended up having to reschedule my physio appointment, so I'll see her for the first time Thursday morning.


----------



## NickyT75

Think im gonna invest in one of those support pillows too

im really finding things difficult with the crutches coz im normally a really independant person & hate the fact I can hardly do anything for myself any more :(

I tried to pop to the supermarket for a few bits & pieces this afternoon... not realising that I wouldnt be able to push a trolly/carry a basket coz of the crutches! :dohh: so I ended up hobbling round with 1 crutch while trying to half drag a basket :( it was so frustrating & I felt like crying :cry: xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey all,
I've been off work too and in abs agony, to the point I cldn't lift my leg to put the support pillow between my legs, I can't lift my left leg at all it's been agonsiing the last few days and I too wondered if it was the weather like it affects artheritis, sorry for sp.

It eased off earlier today but this eve it's agony again. I can't afford a serola belt this side of crimbo but will defo be looking in to it in the new year. I'd also like to know how you know if your pelvis has slipped nick, did you get an xray doh: r you can't have xrays') or id the physio just know?

I'm so disapointed in my so called physio care but then that just about sums up the health care in this area it's forever pee in me off, and my df always saying I moan abt it too much, but i've lived elsewhere and man it's generally alot better! 

I've stopped taking my co-drydamol even though i was only taking one a day and whilst it helped alot but i still wasn't feeling the baby move, so i stopped it and am still not feeling baby but will give it a week off of the tablets to see if notice a difference,but man it's soooo hard. 

Ive been so down, I've had to get df to do all crimbo shopping cos i can't bere to walk out let alone in crowds. I can't go into work so i can't complelte my course and just feel like everything is unjustified cos i still can't feel a baby in there.

Anyway hope everyone is good and not suffering to much! I wonder how I go about getting crutches i get the impresison i've kinda been left to it now! so much for my hope re the physio helping before i get too far on!


----------



## MandaAnda

I was wondering if you girls have had any bloods done. I'd had some done a month or so ago, and one of them took a while to come back since they send it to an outlying lab. It was Vitamin D, and I'm deficient. The GP wonders if maybe that could be making joint pain worse. And I've been started on long-term supplements.


----------



## aflight84

hubby is collecting my pillow at the weekend YAY


----------



## NickyT75

Shinning_star - the physio could tell my left hip had slipped by pressing his thumbs into the joints at the back & getting me to bend forward then straighten up... he said 1 side was dragging (he could feel the grating sensation in my joint) then he got me to lay on my back so he could put his thumbs on my hip bones at the front and said that the opposite side was higher so it confirmed that my pelvis was twisted 

your physio sounds rubbish tbh :( coz you sound like you are in a lot of pain & they havent checked you out properly :hug: xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Saw my physio today. One hip had slipped, and she realigned it - it does feel better in some indescribable way. She gave me some exercises to do and also gave me a tubigrip to use when I feel I need extra support (shopping, sleeping) but said it's better to let the muscles do the job if I can manage. She said they really go for maintenance during pregnancy, rather than improvement, as the baby's only going to get bigger; and this is why we should see them as soon as the problems start.

I don't think I'll be doing any of my exercises today though. I'm just so worn out and sore.


----------



## cath

Shining star-sending huge :hug: your way, sounds like you are really suffering at the moment :hugs: Could you ask someone to get you the belt for Christmas, then you've only got a week more without it?


MandaAnda, glad you're physio has realigned things & made you feel a little better, hope you feel better tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Thanks Ladies I think I may request a one to one appointment. SO she can check things over properly, cos I was really hoping I'd be able to work and finish my course. I have spoken to the asessor about it all and they are trying to adapt it all.


----------



## tiggercats

Hello girls. I've been stalking Cath and know how much she has suffered with the spd. It seems I might be going down the same route :( I've been to see my oesteomyologist today (like chiropractor) my pelvis was out and my pubic bone was also out, he has adjusted those and I really hope to feel better tomorrow. I haven't had an official spd diagnosis from the MW, but at nearly 37 weeks even if I get one, they probably won't be able to do anything now anyway. 

I have huge sympathy for all of you because I'm struggling and I don't have it anywhere near as badly as some of you. Sadly OH left about 6 weeks ago so I don't have any help at home. I'm hoping OH will be back, but it doesn't look likely anytime soon, if at all :( so I have to manage.

If I mention it to the MW they might not let me use the birthing centre and as I'm not too bad I can't decide if I should try and get something done or just manage for the last few weeks.


----------



## cath

Hey Tigs, good to see you in here :hugs: TBH, I dont think mentioning it to your MW will achieve anything as going by the other girls on here and reading I've done on other forums, they dont seem to do much. The very most they do is refer to a physio but these seem to be hit & miss too-most seem to just give a support belt & crutches. I would say you're probably better off seeing your osteomyelogist on your own & getting everything realigned-from what I've read, it seems to be the best treatment option.


----------



## Caroline

Shinning star sorry to hear u are suffering so much. I got my crutches from the physios.

I would see if you can get a proper physiotheraphy referral to see them one to one, if only to get crutches. It does make a lot of difference to walking.


----------



## Shinning_Star

I can't imagine it tbh, but I may give it a go although obvs I push the buggy but not all the time df does push it quite alot. But it doesn't offer much support but I think it could be to do with the weight, I can't turn the buggy round corners now, if it needs to be pushed down at the back.


----------



## Caroline

Pushing buggy's & trolleys isn't recommended with spd hun it can make it worse. obviously if OH isn't about to do it then u have to.

I think its only really physios who can give u crutches.

Sounds to me as if physio hasn't a clue about spd.


----------



## cath

Owwwwwww. Bad day today. Its my own fault really, yesterday I had a good day so like an idiot, I did too much & am suffering for it today. Hardly got any sleep last night because I was so sore & am in a lot of pain now. I'm going to make sure I rest today & hopefully it will settle down. The problem is, we're moving in less than 3 weeks & there's so much to do but for now, its just going to have to wait. God, its so frustrating.


----------



## Caroline

Huge :hugs: cath. I'm just the same. I have a good day, so I think oh I'll just do this & that, then pay for it for a couple of days.

I find at times its the inability to do stuff that gets me more down the pain.

Ok its not nice being so uncomfortable, but combine it with being totally unable to do anything & pretty much totally reliant on other people to do the simplest jobs, its totally frustrating.

Hope u feel better soon hunni


----------



## lynnikins

hi all, 
Im suffering from all the symptoms of PGP rather than SPD and its making my pregnancy ( nearly 28wks now ) rather misreble im normall ok till about 3-4pm and then it kicks off and i spend the evenings in agony its worse if i have to do things during the day which mean im up and about, its not easy dealing with it with a toddler around im going to have to call my GP on Monday and see them , i was told by my MW that theres about an 8wk wait on the physio for my practice though so not holding out much hope of being seen to ive got a friend whos a physio whos given me advice on how to manage it but still finding it hard to get any rest :sleep:


----------



## lynnikins

Essence said:


> Wow I never knew this was an actual condition until the girls on my 'hip pain' thread over in 3rd Tri told me to check this thread out.
> 
> I thought this was 100% normal.. and that every pregnant woman got it, etc. Most of my pain is all hips- and it is excruciating. If hubby accidentally bumps my foot in bed, I am instantly to the point of my back arching off of the mattress, teeth clenched & biting through my lips in attempt not to scream out.
> 
> I have had these since around 14weeks. I used to excerise before I was pregnant, but after two miscarriages I stopped in fear that I was causing stress. I planned on getting back in to excersizing after the 1st tri but then this hip pain started and I can't do much of anything in the way of stretching without losng all control-my body going rigid and having to grab for anything to keep me from falling down/knees buckling.
> 
> But having dealt with it since 14weeks, and now being almost at 28 weeks, I dont think I will go in for physio or anything (I am from a small town, about 1 hours from the nearest center that would offer such things and with this Canadian Winter we are having, the roads are too dangerous to chance). No over the counter pain meds that are safe to take actually help (Have never had luck with them before though so this wasn't surprsing) so I find myself just dealing with it.
> 
> I dont work, and my husband has a severe back condition- his movements are 100% more limited to mine but we joke that I am copying him every time we do the same movement and end up gasping through the pain. I guess we are just the perfect couple! LOL. Either way I just take it in stride- as soon as the instant pain fades I act as though nothing happened and can keep going. Nothing is too much to handle when you get a little miracle as a prize in the end! :)

Can you not get over the counter pain meds that contain Codine there hun, they arent recomended in pregnancy for long term use but are much better than the average painkillers they say are safe


----------



## cath

Caroline said:


> Huge :hugs: cath. I'm just the same. I have a good day, so I think oh I'll just do this & that, then pay for it for a couple of days.
> 
> I find at times its the inability to do stuff that gets me more down the pain.
> 
> Ok its not nice being so uncomfortable, but combine it with being totally unable to do anything & pretty much totally reliant on other people to do the simplest jobs, its totally frustrating.
> 
> Hope u feel better soon hunni

Thanks Caroline :hugs:
I know, this is what's driving me mad. I can cope with the pain to a degree but am getting so frustrated by my inability to do even simple tasks. I just cant seem to get anything done as things are taking me twice as long, if I can do them at all. I am usually so active & hate feeling like this. I literally go to work, come home & rest & am starting to go completely stir crazy. It isnt helped by the fact that I have no family & few friends out here so am pretty isolated. I cant wait to get back to England where at least I will have the support of my family & friends.

I've had a day of complete rest today & it has helped me. Tomorrow, I'm going to go to the spa & soak in the warm plunge pool which always helps so will hopefully feel better. I should really have done it today but didnt really feel like leaving the house.

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## Zarababy1

i know exactly what you mean about not beeing able too do anything i feel bloody usless, i think sometimes thats actually worse than the pain im in! i just wanna do stuff play with my little boy do my house work ect! my house is normaly spotless at the moment its awful its driving me mad!


----------



## cath

Zarababy1 said:


> i know exactly what you mean about not beeing able too do anything i feel bloody usless, i think sometimes thats actually worse than the pain im in! i just wanna do stuff play with my little boy do my house work ect! my house is normaly spotless at the moment its awful its driving me mad!

Big :hugs: hun. It must be worse for those of you that already have children & cant do things with them.
And yes, my house is an absolute tip at the moment too, I'm trying not to think about it too much. Last week it was driving me mad & I tidied up, then hoovered & mopped & then spent the rest of the day in agony so wont be doing that again. From now on, I'll ive with the mess, its better than living with the pain!


----------



## puffins'mom

Hi to all you ladies, wander if i can just get your advice?

Had bad SPD with first preg, on crutches and support belt at 28 weeks, saw physio twice which didnt do anything to help, i just muddled throught it till c-section and then all disapeared.

now with 2nd baby 18+ weeks have felt the pain increasing over last 10 days and getting worse each day, i still have the support belt but not the crutches.

do you think that its any use seeing the physio or just a waste of time?
or is there anything i could do on my own or anyone i could see privately that would help eleviate pain?

thanks to everyone x


----------



## aflight84

well hubby picked up my pregnancy pillow and all i am going to say is AMAZING!
ok so it takes up most of the bed so hubby isn't left with much space but i'm sleeping again for the first time in months only to wake to do a loo dash but sleeping non the less YAY


----------



## Rach28

Hi Ladies - just found this thread. 

I saw a physio on friday for SPD and was given crutches and a tubigrip. She said I didnt need a support belt as the pain is mostly in my hips not always at the joint in the front of my pelvis. 

Well used the crutches yesterday - helped a little bit but I think the pain in my hands from using them just distracted me from the pain in my hips!! 

Today the palms of my hands are swollen and painful LOL 

I last about half an hour in the tubi grip before I had to take it off as it hurt my bump so much. She folded it over three times so it created a belt effect under my bump but it was agony. 

Since then Ive experimented with the tubi grip in different places etc but it just always hurts my bump. Any one had any good experiences of using tubi grip and how?


----------



## aflight84

did physio just give you the crutches or did you ask for them?


----------



## Caroline

Rach I gave up on tubi grip last time, didn't even bother this time. It always rolls up & digs in & makes you uncomfortable.

I always thought the belt helps stabilises pelvis & helps support weight of bumbp. My pain is mostly on hips, but when bad goes across front & down into legs.

I find if idon't wear belt the pain in my hips is excruciating, & infact if I don't wear it I sometimes find I can't even stand my hips just totatally give out on me.


Well I've completely overdone it. Was out @ works do last night & OH has been in bed poorly all weekend, so I've had to do everything he normal does & I'm now in agony again.

Can't take it easy tomorrow 'cos due to all this silly Sat isn't really a bank holiday thing, Sat is classed as my day off so I'm working tomorrow:cry:.

I've got re-scan tomorrow & being laid for that always makes me bad too.

Roll on Thursday, although if we do get snow on Tuesday I might get snowed in :happydance:


----------



## Rach28

aflight - she just gave me the crutches - i didnt ask for them. 

what belt have you got caroline? think i'll just buy one and see if it helps


----------



## Caroline

Rach28 said:


> aflight - she just gave me the crutches - i didnt ask for them.
> 
> what belt have you got caroline? think i'll just buy one and see if it helps


I have serola belt, I ordered mine from the internet.


----------



## Shinning_Star

I've had a few good days and DF HAS CLEANED THE BATHROOM AND HOOVERED DOWNSTAIRS! I don't think he has sussed out upstairs needs hoovering sometimes but I won't even contemplate taking bloody great dixon upstairs.

I'm just trying to pace myself and not to over do it, but it's definately a main part of it the depression i feel at being so useless! Still not feeling movement either although heartbeat is there, so think I'll be visiting the gp this week. Just what we need before crimbo, I think I will also phone the physio up and ask for a one to one appointment. As my pain has gotten to the point I can't use the pillow cos I can't lift my leg enuf to go over it. My pain is mainly groin front and left hip joint, when it's bad it goes right down to my knees. xxxxxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

What sizing do I get and is is for back pain, I looked on ebay and only found this one:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEROLA-SI-SU...ity_Disability_Medical_ET?hash=item53da86da1f

I've got a 42 inch hip measurement so do i go for that size or the next one up, does it need room for bump growth or does it go below bump?


----------



## Shinning_Star

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ADVANCED-MAT...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ?hash=item1c0e5c8f7e

or one of these I don't really know what I'm looking for?


----------



## aflight84

that looks amazing compared to the rubbish thing physio gave me i can't even wear cos it cuts in!


----------



## Rach28

Think im gonna look into buying my own. 

I need something thats going to be comfortable enough to wear when sitting down alot due to my job. Some of the belts seem to have quite rigid panels and im not sure if that would suit me? 

We popped into town today and I took my crutches - there was zero xmas spirit, just people moaning as I was going so slow and they couldnt get passed or people barging past me when DH was standing holding doors open for me :growlmad:


----------



## Caroline

I got mine from here :
www.appliedbiomechanics.co.uk/

Its £32.95, and gives sizing.

They also have a sister company :

https://https://pregnancybackcare.co.uk/home

which show you how to wear the belt too.

It fits under the bump shining star.

I hate being town at this time of year. I nipped out for something the other day. Dropped something on the floor and not one miserable bugger bothered to help so Ihad to struggle to pick it up.

I know everyone is busy & harrased but thats no need to be rude. And don't get me started on ppl trying to push past, no excuse me or nothing.

Shining star - I know the feeling about not being able to lift leg enough to get it around pillow.

My OH was poorly past couple of days & so I've over done it. I was in so much pain last night I thought I wouldn't even make it out of bed today. Thankfully a couple of painkillers b4 bed knocked me out last night & I was much better this am.

Getting excited about xmas now, just a pain about being so immobile & dependant, but I will not let it spoil xmas.


----------



## NickyT75

Yep was just gonna say it goes under your bump shinning_star so go by your hip measurement but it has a velcro fastening which is adjustable so it doesnt have to be too exact iyswim?

re - the movement... ive only just started feeling my baby today :shock: thought it was never gonna happen and was freaking out a bit tbh but we are due at the same time so you could feel your little one all of a sudden like I did :hugs: xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Funny you should say that, I've suddenly had kicks and all sorts today! From nothing to jabs now and then!


----------



## NickyT75

Shinning_Star said:


> Funny you should say that, I've suddenly had kicks and all sorts today! From nothing to jabs now and then!

How strange eh??

Ive gone from nothing at all to LOADS of movement today & im honestly gobsmacked how 1 day could possibly make so much difference! :shock:

Im glad we are both getting some of the good stuff now :happydance: :friends: xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah been little kicks thorughout the day was really weird, kinda started last night, but today it's been obvious. The start of feeling the good bits!


----------



## lanaross

Hi ladies :) Caroline was so kind to point out this thread and now I don't have to suffer alone :) Wanted to say hi while going through all your comments. This is my first child and I started getting pelvic pains about a week ago which had gone progressively worse in the past couple days although as usual I was hoping it would just go away :) Looking forward to rant with you :)


----------



## Emx

Hi Lanaross - sorry to see that you are having to make use of this thread too.. I have had this for a few weeks now and am waiting on a referal made by my midwife. Overdid it completely this past weekend and am suffering for it today... am awake now only because I am so uncomfortable in bed and cant sleep. I would really recommend following the tips about moving about as it seemed to ease my symptoms when I put them into practice. xx


----------



## aflight84

OMG girls i've had such abad night been awake since 3am in so much pain i'm walking like an 80 year old in need of a zimmer! ARGH


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: aflight

welcome Lanaross :hi:

morning everyone else :friends: xx


----------



## lynnikins

morning everyone, i hope some of us got some :sleep: rest last night, i was waking up on the hour it seemed having to swap sides partly caus of the baby kicking partly caus of the pain :coffee: definatly need my coffee today to keep me going im going to :telephone: the mw later and change my appointment for tomorrow to one with the GP so i can get a physio referal and hopefully a support belt out of the deal


----------



## aflight84

Thanks Nicky. I so wish i could just turn a switch off so i can't feel it for a couple of days rest! if only hey!


----------



## lanaross

Hiya girlies.. Last night slept sitting up on the couch until 3 am and I feel like today is better... Or maybe I just haven't moved much yet. Will I have good days/bad days or will it just get progressively worse? I am just afraid that it will be a very long three months.. :( 

EMX, aflight can't believe you're here too :( poor you :(

Nicky thanks :)


----------



## cath

:hugs: Aflight, hope you're feeling a bit better now

Lanaross, I have good days & bad days but overall it is getting worse, the further along I get. When you do have a good day, be careful you don't try to make the most of it & do too much or you will suffer for it the next day.

Lynnikins, good luck with the GP tomorrow, hope you get your referral


----------



## AMC

I was diagnosed at 26 weeks. I could barely walk, was in sever pain and also had to lean on furniture etc to pull myself up from sitting. 

Luckily I had just been to a physio info session run by the hospital so was in a good position to tell my doctor what I thought it was which was lucky otherwise I would have been fobbed off with the usual "its one of those pains you have to put up with". I had one session with the physio (at my hospital it is self referral) and got a support belt which is excellent. My SPD was impacting my sacro illiac joint causing me pain in my back and legs. The belt supports it and the pelvis and helps prevent pain. I rest a lot and don't walk far / do stairs. I am new so cannot post a web link but if you google the "Pelvic Partnership" you should get a website which gives you a lot of background and info to help.

Good luck


----------



## Emx

Lanaross - I agrree with Cath - there seem to be good days and bad days - although it seems to be getting progressively worse with me too unfortunately. I agree that you shouldnt overdo it on the good days or will suffer on the bad! I overdid it this weekend although to be honest all that I did was go to two Christmas parties (both sit down dinners) and the process of just sitting in a chair for a few hours on the trot seems to have made me suffer these last two days!

Just a question for everyone - I have been getting Braxton Hicks for the last week or so - just the odd one, but they seem to be getting more painful, especially today and yesterday as my SPD has been worse... has anyone else found the same? Im not sure if its because my SPD symptoms seem to be concentrated more as lower tummy pain? I hope this doesnt mean real contractions, when the time comes, will be more painful!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Mines been a bit worse today, not bad bad but hoping I can stay off pain killers a bit longer. Especially since baby not a big mover at best of times and as caroline (i think) has said they make baby sleepy. Although don't affect me that way!

Hope everyone has a lovely christmas and I know it's hard but try not to overdo it ladies!


----------



## lanaross

Emx said:


> Lanaross - I agrree with Cath - there seem to be good days and bad days - although it seems to be getting progressively worse with me too unfortunately. I agree that you shouldnt overdo it on the good days or will suffer on the bad! I overdid it this weekend although to be honest all that I did was go to two Christmas parties (both sit down dinners) and the process of just sitting in a chair for a few hours on the trot seems to have made me suffer these last two days!
> 
> Just a question for everyone - I have been getting Braxton Hicks for the last week or so - just the odd one, but they seem to be getting more painful, especially today and yesterday as my SPD has been worse... has anyone else found the same? Im not sure if its because my SPD symptoms seem to be concentrated more as lower tummy pain? I hope this doesnt mean real contractions, when the time comes, will be more painful!!

thanks hun.. Too late, was just finishing my Christmas shopping.. all day.. ugh

I am having more and more BH but not painful at all - I think it's just time for us to get it stronger/more often. Real contractions should be regular and 10 or less minutes apart but still would run it by your mw since my obgyn got a little worried the other day I mentioned it.


----------



## Emx

Thanks - I will mention it to the midwife after Christmas... i hope your Christmas shopping hasnt taken it out of you too much and you feel ok tomorrow! Have you spoken to your Obgyn about the SPD yet? Just wondering how they deal with it in your part of the world compared to ours..


----------



## halas

hey can i join i had spd with my first pregnancy and its already back im having a hard day with it i cant walk or anything today my dr gave me no advice for it justt panadol does anyone have any suggestions


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 
thanks for your suport yesterday. i had physio last night and there's nothing more they can do for me they've agreed that the exercises they'd given me actually made things worse and have pulled me off all previous exercises now given crutches to help me walk better. got to go back 7th Jan to be assessed but she doesn't want to do anything more until Mia is here! ARGH


----------



## lanaross

Hi girls..

aflight.. gosh this is horrible.. Hope you'll have some good days too hun xxx

Emma - I am only planning to visit after the holidays since I am leaving to Vermont, the best US ski place ever on the East coast. Not that I can ski :) I am not sure what to expect at all from the appointment, but will let everybody know.

Halas welcome.. sorry you're struggling so early on hun :( I was hoping that it only happens during first pregnancy, I guess not. Don't have any advice but if you go through the thread, there are some tips on dealing with it. Hardly makes it better though :( I just try to keep my knees together, put pillow between my legs at night, no lifting and excessive walking xx


----------



## Caroline

Hi Lanaross & Halas - sorry you are both suffering.

Lanaross unfortunately if you have spd in one pregnancy you will get it in subsequent pregnancies and it tends to kick in earlier & be worse.

I was hoping because I was clear with my 1st & 2nd pregnancies and only had it with 3 rd I would escape it but unforunately not.

As for contractions they are no worse with spd than normal but what I found later on in labour was the combination of pain from spd & contractions difficult to cope with, especially when they told me I was only 5-6 cm dilated. I decided @ that point to go for epidural (not had anything with 1st two), but despite them saying it was gonna sev more hours, they never even got the dri[ up for fluids as all of a suuden lo made an appearance.

All being well this time I'm gonna take my ball with me, try & keep a bit more active during inital stages but maybe look at epidural a bit earlier lol.

Hope everyone is getting on ok today.


----------



## future_numan

Hello ladies, can I join your group ? I had started to have a dull ach in my pelvic bone a few weeks ago and since then it has started to get worst. I find everything painful so I asked in the third tri forum if anyone else had suffered from this kind of pain. Several women advised me that it sounded like SPD. I did some research on the internet and was alarmed at how it sounded like what I was complaining about, so I called my MW and asked if she could see me today. The MW was able to squeeze me in this afternoon so I thought since I was going to be out and about anyways I might as well finish the rest of my last minute shopping. Well when I was in my last store I noticed that the pain was getting worst and also there appeared to be a "clicking" feeling going on down there. I had my MW feel the bone as I pretended to walk and she quickly diagnoised SPD. I was told that there was really nothing she could do but she advised me on somethings that might help. I have read a few blogs here from you women that also suffer from this awful pregnancy sympotom and noticed most of you are stll early in your pregnancy. I was wondering does this happen in every pregnancy I might have from now on and if it is this bad now what's it going to be like in 9 weeks when I will be full term? I would love any advice you might have to offer me..Thanks :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

of course you can join we are happy to give support where we can,
best advice is to see your GP and get refered to a physio for a support belt and crutches and a list of things you can and cant do, 

my mw appointment today didnt happen caus i slept in and the pavement was like ice when i went to collect the bins from the street after the rubbish guys did the collection so i couldnt face walking up the hill with a pushchair , i'll call my gp in the newyear and get my physio sorted then


----------



## Caroline

future-numan - it may get worse over the next few weeks, but if you take it easy get help such as support belt & crutches then it may not get too bad. Unfortunately once you get spd in one pg then it is pretty much certain you will get it next pg, it normally kicks in early with subsequent pregnancies & can be more severe.


Wishing all you girls a meery xmas tomorrow. Have a good one & don't over do it. Remeber to get your oH to do as much as possible.


----------



## Essence

I was laying down on the table ting in the doc office when he was sing the Doppler at my last appointment and like usual was not able to get up at all. Even just laying flat seemed to hurt so badly that I was gritting me teeth so that I didnt moan and groan while I laid there. Doc had to offer me an arm for me to grab hold of and pull on to get up and it was still difficult. I try to put on a good show of feeling better than I do when I am in public places.. I mean, I try not to waddle and gasp when I take a step, and I always hold on to things because I am prone to my hips buckling and catching. But Doc said to stay off my feet after he saw how bad it was for me to get up. Said he has had a lady in a wheelchair before because she was just a tad worse than I am. When he offered, I told him I dont want any meds, or anything like crutches, etc because I would feel more unable to do daily things (My house has 14 stair staircase that I use several dozen times a day, and if he gave me anything it would make it harder- right now I just use the all on either side, and hubby behind me to make sure nothing bad happens such as falling if my hips buckle.)

Has anyone else had issues with family members 'talking down' the pain you are going through simply because they had not gone through it themselves? Like, telling you that you are just too sensitive, to suck it up, or that you will get over it if you just exercise harder? My doc told me -not- to exercise much incase of injuring myself or making it worse, and said to stay off my feet from now on and yet my Mother In Law keeps shaking her had and rolling her eyes if she even sees me limp once so I am forcing myself to try to act as normal as possible but it is just sooo aggravating to be thought of as a faker simply because she says "I was the healthiest I had ever been when I was pregnant"! :(


----------



## lynnikins

yeah my husband has talked it down, but i likewise have trouble laying on the doctors/mw couch and next time im there i intend to play it up as the mw didnt seem to take me seriously last time and im sick of them telling me to take paracetamol when its written in my notes that i need a higher level of painkillers caus paracetamol isnt strong enough to work on anything due to an old back injury from years ago.


----------



## cath

I would just ignore anyone who tries to tell you that you are not in pain. Just because you're MIL was blessed with a problem free pregnancy, doesnt mean that everyone is that lucky. Listen to your body & if it tells you to stop, then stop, and if anyone tells you differently, tell them to piss off! When this first started, I tried to work through the pain as I am so used to being active & I also didnt want to feel like a burden by asking people to do things for me. However, that only made things worse.Now, if I ned someone to help me, I ask them-I think how I would feel if it was my hubby/mum/friend who was in pain & I would be GLAD they'd asked me to do something, rather than put theirselves through more pain. And anyone who doesnt feel like that about a close friend or family member can sod off as far as I'm concerned!


Anyway, hope you are all well & all had a fab Christmas & didnt do too much. Unfortunately, I didnt heed my own advice-I had had a couple of good days so felt like Superwoman & did too much so am suffering a bit today. So today, I am going to take myself off to the spa & soak in the warm plunge pool to ease my pains, then come home & do nothing all day.


----------



## Shinning_Star

They didn't have spd blatently otherwise they know! Unfortunately it's very hard for people to understand unless they've been through it, and they'll always be someone who claims to have it when it's just normal pregnancy niggles but in my experience there is nothing like it it's horrendous, and like your walking with a dislocated the whole time. 

Just try to ignore people who talk it down, df doesn't quite understand but he never talks it down sometimes I feel like thats what peoplet think of me, that I'm overreacting, but they all saw me pregnant with Olivia and know I'm not one to panda myself just for being pregnant so I think people do understand I'm in agony. ButI always feel guilty it's what adds to spd being sor horrible the completle lack of being able to continue.

The physio who did our group session said you can try to strengthen up your muscles and posture between babies which will help to avoid spd in next pregnancy. I was pretty much sure that this would be ur last, but now and again I think maybe another one, but I don't think I could cope with this spd again! It's horrible! I geuss I'm just lucky it's my third baby so I've had a few before it's kicked in!

Anyway I hope all had a lovely crimbo! huge hugs xx


----------



## lynnikins

Well i didnt get any pelvic pain till the very end with DS so i think DH has found it harder to adjust to the idea that im less able this time than i was with DS but he did see me in significant pain with my back/pelvis following DS's birth it started about a week after i got out of hospital and was very bad for several months till i took a tumble on the stairs and it adjusted my back far enough back that it hasnt been a problem till the pelvic girdle issues kicked in,
DH has been super helpful last night and today after spending yesterday afternoon at the Panto of Aladdin in the New Wimbledon theatre and his cousin telling him the seats made her uncomfortable plus the 3 flights of stairs to get up to the upper circle where our seats were lol, but i enjoyed the show so it was worth it


----------



## future_numan

Thanks everyone for the wonderful advice. I am finding that as time goes on I am feeling sore in the mornings but by afternoon the pain can be almost unbearable. Does anyone have any advice on sleeping ? My MW has said that keeping my knees together while in bed might help but I find that after a while my hips hurt that way. I have tried to take it easy over the holiday season but when hubby and I were out yesterday I slipped on some ice ( hubby stopped my from falling) now even to stand is painful. Did I do more damage or did I just pull a muscle? I have to say the next 8 weeks are going to be long !!


----------



## tiggercats

:hugs: all round to those in pain.

I feel remarkably lucky that my pain is minimal in comparison to most of you. I'm uncomfortable and need at least paracetamol each day, some days i need the co-codamol, but I'm counting my blessings I'm still mobile. It is difficult not having any help at home, but fingers crossed not long now and this LO will be out. My oesteomyologist worked wonders before xmas and I'm definitely going again in the new year, I might go this week as well if I have another night like last night, the only drawback is the cost.


----------



## lanaross

Girls, I started using this pregnancy pillow that I got for Christmas: https://www.amazon.com/Leachco-Snoo...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1262013270&sr=8-1

HUGE difference. I do wake up twice to go to bathroom and turn but I wake up in the morning rested and with much less pain and it doesn't wake me up anymore. This might be helpful?


----------



## hivechild

future_numan said:


> Thanks everyone for the wonderful advice. I am finding that as time goes on I am feeling sore in the mornings but by afternoon the pain can be almost unbearable. Does anyone have any advice on sleeping ? My MW has said that keeping my knees together while in bed might help but I find that after a while my hips hurt that way. I have tried to take it easy over the holiday season but when hubby and I were out yesterday I slipped on some ice ( hubby stopped my from falling) now even to stand is painful. Did I do more damage or did I just pull a muscle? I have to say the next 8 weeks are going to be long !!

I know that when turning over in your sleep keeping your knees together makes it hurt less, the same way that getting in and out of the car by sitting on the seat and then lifting both legs in together is, but sleeping is much, much more comfortable if you have a pillow or something between your knees.



lanaross said:


> Girls, I started using this pregnancy pillow that I got for Christmas: https://www.amazon.com/Leachco-Snoo...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1262013270&sr=8-1
> 
> HUGE difference. I do wake up twice to go to bathroom and turn but I wake up in the morning rested and with much less pain and it doesn't wake me up anymore. This might be helpful?

I looooove my Snoogle! I cannot say enough good things about it! I was having the most miserable time sleeping until I got mine but now I actually have some nights where I can sleep soundly the whole night (barring 1-2 trips to the loo, of course), and even on bad nights I sleep much better with it than I did without it and there's less pain because of it.


----------



## cath

:yipee: Last day at work today. I'm actually amazed that I made it this far, a few weeks ago the SPD was really bad & didnt think I would make it, but it seems to have stabilised a bit since then. Anyway, just got 1 day left & then I'm done til April. The only problem is, once I finish work, the real hard work starts-we're moving back to the UK in 8 days so we have to do all the packing, plus clean the house from top to bottom & repaint it so we get our deposit back. Obviously hubby is going to do all the heavy stuff & the painting but I'm going to have to help him otherwise we wont get it all done. 8 more days & I can relax.....


----------



## aflight84

OH WOW Cath you got a lot going on in the next few weeks them. Good luck chick! Bet you can't wait now though!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Good luck with the move Cath don't over do it. 

Where about in UK will you be coming back to?


----------



## mummy_em

hi ladies this is the first time i have posted in here im emma im 23 and this is my 4th pregnancy i got spd for the first time in my 2nd pregnancy and drove me mad then when i got pregnant for the 3rd time with my son it was worse i spent the last 5 weeks of my pregnancy having to sleep on my sofa as i could not lay down at it hurt to much to move i was induced the day after my due date and had a very healthy 9lb 12oz baby i have never been offered crutches or any thing i am now 27weeks and it has been niggleing for a week or 2 but the last few days have been agony last night i felt like my left leg was going to give way every time i steped on it i cant turn over at night and find it hard to get out of bed my hubby is great but i dont think he knows how much pain im in iykwim sorry for the rant just needed to get it all out :dohh: em xx


----------



## lynnikins

sorry your in the situation of having pelvic pain agian hun. i hope you can get in touch with the doctors and get a supportbelt/crutches to help ease the pain it cant be easy with kids running around though i find it hard enough with one let alone 3 on the go all the time.


----------



## cath

Shinning_Star said:


> Good luck with the move Cath don't over do it.
> 
> Where about in UK will you be coming back to?

Thanks hun. We're coming back to Lancashire. Cant wait but finding it very difficult at the moment-had a major packing session yesterday & am suffering for it today.Unfortunately, I havent got time to rest, I'm just going to have to battle through the pain & hope that it settles once I'm back in the UK & can rest.

mummy-em, hope you feel better soon:hugs: Tell your GP or MW about the problems you're having & hopefully they can refer you for physio.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Love Lancashire, I told you not to overdo it! You'll end up seriously paying for it, is there no one else who can help?


----------



## cath

Nope, wish there was but we've no family out here & no real friends that we can ask so there's only me & OH & there's too much to do to leave it all to him. I reckon I've only got 2 more days of packing & sorting, then its just cleaning & painting which I'm going to leave to OH, while I get on with sorting out the paperwork. In the meantime, I'm having lots of rests & am going to the spa daily to sir in the warm plunge pool to ease off the pains.


----------



## Caroline

Just popped by to catch up with everyone, hope you all had a good xmas & wishing yoyu all a wonderful 2010.

Hope everyone isn't in too much pain.

Good luck with the move Cath, not long to go now.

Had a very busy 3 days @ work between xmas & New year, and could really feel the difference in my hips. Hoping I can get through the next 12 weeks. I have got 2 weeks of 4 days. I'm hoping I don't have to drop my hours down as it will affect my maternity pay.

Congrats on the arrival of your lo tiggercats


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey, Hope you manage to see it through, although I can't believe you've managed this long, My hips been completely giving out today. 

I'm also wondering about a c-section, as I an't part my legs at all, hence no nooki or pillows to help in bed, so am actually bit concerned I'm not gonna be able to part my legs long enough. Especially seeing as I always need the drip to get my body kicking into gear properly, so I have to have an on the bed on my back birth! I'm actually getting quite concerned.


----------



## Caroline

I was really worried about labour & birth last time, but I managed time on my back, didn't have much choice, was sat on side of bed as anaethetist was putting in thing for drip b4 epidural when I needed to push. My OH & mw each grabbed a side and managed to hoist me onto bed, then OH held one knee whilst ordering student mw or dr to hold the other to stop me opening my legs & lo popped out.

It honestly is possible but it may be worth speaking to your consultant beforehand.

I was reading if you have big baby/ quick delivery thne if get spd in 2nd pg more @ risk of splitting pelvis joint. Asked physio & she said speak to mw/consultant as may have to have section which haing had normal delivery last time I want to avoid.

Lack of nookie is such a pain, have you tried "spooning" where you lay on your side legs together & OH lies next to you kinda of snuggling up to you. thats the way we manage it, no spreading of legs. I normally have high sex drive & not being able to spread 'em so to speak is a nightmare.

I had a day where my hip kept giving out the other week I could barely get out of bed, even with crutches I couldn't walk, had to phone in sick @ work.

Past few weeks have been quiet at work, but its looking like its gonna be flat out 21 appointments a day this week on, so I'm really not sure how I'll mangage I struggled with 3 days flat out last week.


----------



## tonyamanda

hi girls.. my name is Amanda.. i was wondering can you get SPD even though you never had it in a previous pregnancy before? 
I never remember being this sore after 20 minutes of light housework so early in my pregnancy.. I become sore all around my lower back and lower abdomen(umm under the bump) only just started happening this last week.. i can't even walk 20 minutes without being really sore.. Im seeing my doctor tomorrow but i just thought id ask here first. :shrug:


----------



## lynnikins

yes you can get spd in your first pregnancy hun


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah u can get it in any pregnancy, i didnt have it in my first just back ache, also just because u have it in one pregnancy it doesnt mean its going too happen in subsequent ones x


----------



## cymrucath

Ladies, don't get me wrong, I wouldn't wish any of you in any pain, but it is just so nice to know that other people understand the agony of spd. I am nearly 27 weeks and am in constant pain. The doc has told me not to take co-codamol and try and persevere with parectamol but it hurts sooooooo much. I am sitting down most of the day in my job and that hurts. when I get up to try and free the joints, that hurts. when I lie down, that hurts. i haven't slept in weeks and I just want to cry :-(...... I am really feeling your pain ladies. Caroline Thanks so much for this thread that lets us know we are not just whingey!!!


----------



## Zarababy1

> I was reading if you have big baby/ quick delivery thne if get spd in 2nd pg more @ risk of splitting pelvis joint. Asked physio & she said speak to mw/consultant as may have to have section which haing had normal delivery last time I want to avoid.

Just reading that bit over, I wonder if im suffering from it because i had a big baby AND quick deliverly last time!


----------



## nightkd

Sorry if I sound ignorant, but how early on can the symptoms start presenting themselves?


----------



## Shinning_Star

I have big babies too! First was 9lb 4oz 40 weeks and second was 7lb 3oz at 37 weeks. 

No we've not had much luck with spooning, and yes we both have a high sex drive and we both feel is a big part of our relationship! So yeah really hard (or not! scuse the pun).

I'm just not sure how my babies heads are gonna squeeze out and also have very little faith in the hospital I'm due to labour or have c-sect in. I certainly gonna see what my options are. I'm not taking it lightheartedly believe me this is gonna be my last abby and ideally I wanna do the work myself!

Hope everyones ok, and not suffering.


----------



## Shinning_Star

my symptoms started very early on, but I firmly believ due to a fall in early pregnancy and havign to pregnancy's back to back


----------



## nightkd

For the past 2/3 weeks I've had a bad pain in my lower back (thought I'd bruised my tailbone) which hurts a LOT when I sit down sometimes...other times it seems fine!! I was expecting it to have gotten better by now, but when it hurts, it still hurts with the same intensity... My hips also started hurting/seizing up, feeling like they were locking into place/trying to pop (can't think quite how to describe it) about the same time, if not a little earlier.. Does this sound like it could be related to SPD or just that my joints are loosening/I've done something weird to my back?

I've also had weird cramps in my shin on one leg and calf on the other...though I guess that probably isn't related!?

Sorry, I feel really silly asking these questions because it might be completely irrelevant and just something simple and silly.

xxx


----------



## lynnikins

nightkd said:


> For the past 2/3 weeks I've had a bad pain in my lower back (thought I'd bruised my tailbone) which hurts a LOT when I sit down sometimes...other times it seems fine!! I was expecting it to have gotten better by now, but when it hurts, it still hurts with the same intensity... My hips also started hurting/seizing up, feeling like they were locking into place/trying to pop (can't think quite how to describe it) about the same time, if not a little earlier.. Does this sound like it could be related to SPD or just that my joints are loosening/I've done something weird to my back?
> 
> I've also had weird cramps in my shin on one leg and calf on the other...though I guess that probably isn't related!?
> 
> Sorry, I feel really silly asking these questions because it might be completely irrelevant and just something simple and silly.
> 
> xxx

it could be with the joints loosening then you are getting trapped nerves in your hip joints the pain in your back/bum how low is it? mine feels like its right in the bones in the back of my pelvis rather than in my spine


----------



## cath

Sex, whats that? :rofl: Seriously, we have tried it once since the SPD started & had to stop because I was in pain. We tried a few different positions, including spoons but they all hurt. 

Mine is getting really bad now. I dont know whether its because I'm getting a lot bigger now or because I'm doing too much with moving house but its really hurting. I can only spend 3 or 4 hours in bed now, then I have to get up & sleep propped up on the settee. The good news is I've booked in to see my osteopath for next Monday so am hoping he will be able to help.


----------



## nightkd

lynnikins said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> For the past 2/3 weeks I've had a bad pain in my lower back (thought I'd bruised my tailbone) which hurts a LOT when I sit down sometimes...other times it seems fine!! I was expecting it to have gotten better by now, but when it hurts, it still hurts with the same intensity... My hips also started hurting/seizing up, feeling like they were locking into place/trying to pop (can't think quite how to describe it) about the same time, if not a little earlier.. Does this sound like it could be related to SPD or just that my joints are loosening/I've done something weird to my back?
> 
> I've also had weird cramps in my shin on one leg and calf on the other...though I guess that probably isn't related!?
> 
> Sorry, I feel really silly asking these questions because it might be completely irrelevant and just something simple and silly.
> 
> xxx
> 
> it could be with the joints loosening then you are getting trapped nerves in your hip joints the pain in your back/bum how low is it? mine feels like its right in the bones in the back of my pelvis rather than in my spineClick to expand...

Thanks for the reply :)

It's really right near the bottom, the pain seems to spread up my back from right on my tailbone, literally like a really bad bruise, only it's not as specific and hurts more!! Trapped nerves could be a good explanation, as then I guess that would explain why it can be very on and off? It bloody hurts though and I was a bit worried because it hasn't gotten better.

xx


----------



## cath

nightkd said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> For the past 2/3 weeks I've had a bad pain in my lower back (thought I'd bruised my tailbone) which hurts a LOT when I sit down sometimes...other times it seems fine!! I was expecting it to have gotten better by now, but when it hurts, it still hurts with the same intensity... My hips also started hurting/seizing up, feeling like they were locking into place/trying to pop (can't think quite how to describe it) about the same time, if not a little earlier.. Does this sound like it could be related to SPD or just that my joints are loosening/I've done something weird to my back?
> 
> I've also had weird cramps in my shin on one leg and calf on the other...though I guess that probably isn't related!?
> 
> Sorry, I feel really silly asking these questions because it might be completely irrelevant and just something simple and silly.
> 
> xxx
> 
> it could be with the joints loosening then you are getting trapped nerves in your hip joints the pain in your back/bum how low is it? mine feels like its right in the bones in the back of my pelvis rather than in my spineClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reply :)
> 
> It's really right near the bottom, the pain seems to spread up my back from right on my tailbone, literally like a really bad bruise, only it's not as specific and hurts more!! Trapped nerves could be a good explanation, as then I guess that would explain why it can be very on and off? It bloody hurts though and I was a bit worried because it hasn't gotten better.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Sorry you're having problems :hugs:It sounds like it could possibly be a trapped nerve but I do believe that SPD can affect your back as well, although in my case its all around the front (groin,hips & inner thighs) Either way, I would mention it to your MW or doctor.


----------



## nightkd

Thanks Cath, my next appointment is after I get back to the US, on the 21st I think, so I'll see how it is and maybe just ask for some information on it. :)

xx


----------



## aflight84

Hi Girls, 
I'm suppose to be going back to physio tomorrow but with the snow like it is i don't think i'll be able to make it. I had to leave my car at work after a very near miss on the roads and i can't walk a mile and half at the moment. Every time i put my left leg forward i get a sharpe pain in my groin and a clicking where my hips join at the back it's soooo sore! EEK
is there anything i could do to help ease the pain - do you think maybe a heat pack or something would help? I used to always use tiger balm for muscle aches and my hips but i'm not sure if it's safe in pregnancy and i can't get a straight answer anywhere.


----------



## lynnikins

i would use deep heat ( just not on the bump ) or tigerbalm but sparingly and remember you might react to it now where u havent before, heat normally isnt recomended for pain relief for spd but i find it works for me


----------



## Zarababy1

bad news for me ladies!!! 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/250479-induction-update.html 

Boooo stupid snow!


----------



## Caroline

lynnikins I find I get a lot of relief from a heat pack too.

I find it really frustrating the lack of bedroom action, but at least we can get some, so making the most of it while I can. 

Cath - sounds like a combination of overdoing it & bubs getting bigger.

Shinning star- this is our last bubs too, I'm not going thru the pain of spd again. Sorry to hear you don't have much faith in your hospital. I'm relieved I've got a good consultant. if he thinks its ok to go natural then I will. Last time I was so worried about giving birth I would have given anything for a c-sec, but having done it natural I would prefer to do it that way if I can. My baboes aren't too big thankfully 5lb 14oz (@36 weeks); 8lb 7oz ('38 weeks) 7lb 14 (@37 weeks), its just the speed they shoot out. I get to 5cm, then seem to stay like it for ages, then suddenly go to fully dilated & few pushes later they pop out!

Nightkd - it doesn't sound like spd; spd pain is much lower in groin, hips & thighs, but I'd speak to your healthcare professional when you see them.

I only got spd in my 3rd & this pg. 1st time round I was starting with problems around 18-20 weeks. This time it was 13-14 weeks. I thought that because I had 2 pregnancies without it was a one off (& it can be), but it isn't. The consultant & also one of the sonographers said if you get it in any pregnancy then u are likely to get in subsequent pregnancies, and it will start earlier & can be more severe.

Hope you aren't all suffering too much in the snow. 

:hugs:to all. xx


----------



## lynnikins

i almost landed on my bum going out to fetch the bins in this morning after they finally got collected a day late then had another close call when i took ds outside before lunch to show him in the snow and take pictures of him in the snow for family, 
be careful ladies


----------



## Caroline

My OH went out this am & spent an hour clearing frozen snow & ice from the path down to the drive where car is so I didn't slip bless him.

Now off work for a few days tho as have viral laryngitis & can't talk :(

Need to go to asda to get in some basic food supplies just in case tesco can't deliver on Monday.

Glad u ok lynnikins


----------



## lynnikins

my darling genius of a husband didnt pick up the letter that needed posting on his way out this morning so now im stuck having to go to the post box which is quite a way away with a pushchair, yay just what i wanted when its below freezing outside


----------



## Caroline

:hugs: lynnikins, sorry your husband is being a typical useless bloke. I'm so grateful my OH is well trained, I think its 'cos hes a SAHD, he's probably more organised than me lol.

He's such a sweetie, he's really worrying about me in this snow & ice, & taking care of me.

Feel completely useless now, not only can I do just about sod all for my kids, I can't even read stories now, I've lost my flippin voice.


----------



## lynnikins

thankfully dh was home before the post was collected so ran the letter round to the box for me i did however wind up on my arse in the kitchen this morning while making ds breakfast and im hurting bad , gonna have a bath as soon as DH is home from picking up his shoes for the marathon and dh can help me get in and out then. im avoiding calling the mw at the hosptial caus she will just put me in the a&e queue till ive been through triage then i will get sent across the deathtrap parking lot to the maternity unit just for them to listen to baby and give me paracetamol for the pain, and im seeing the GP on tuesday for the spd/pgp anyway so will just wait till then dh is home till then to help me out


----------



## Caroline

:hugs:hope the pain eases soon. I have to get DH to get me i & out the bath too. I do find a bath eases the pain to a degree, but the lying down in the bath hurts when I get up if u get what I mean.


----------



## lynnikins

Caroline said:


> :hugs:hope the pain eases soon. I have to get DH to get me i & out the bath too. I do find a bath eases the pain to a degree, but the lying down in the bath hurts when I get up if u get what I mean.

I dont lie down in the bath much i take a small bucket in to wet and rinse my hair and upper body


----------



## 2bananas

Hi everyone.

Thought I would come amd say hello finally and have a moan in this thread.

Im suffering very badly with spd and im very down. All i keep wishing is that Im going to go into labour early just for the hope that it will go away soon. I had to get up early again this morning after crying in bed after turning over - my pevis clicked but it was more like a snap and the pain was excruciating. OH is trying to be supportive but if im honest he could be trying harder, Im still making all the meals, i get a half hearted 'do you want a hand' wel actually you could try making dinner once in a while. I appreciate he works long hours but sometimes needs must and all that. I overdid it yesterday and know thats not helping me today, there was so much housework to be done I just couldnt stand it anymore.

Im really worrying about labour and how im going to deliver this baby, labour is bad enough without spd, how much worse is it going to make it. I had it with my last daughter but only the last 7 weeks and didnt affect labour, but this time its much more severe and I have had it since 16 weeks.

Im just thoroughly miserable just now, thanks for listening to my moan, sorry to everyone else going through spd too xx


----------



## Caroline

2bananas, it doesn't affect labour too much, but you do need to discuss with mw about birth plan, any internal exams can be done on your side & under no circumstances should you put your feet on OH's hips/shpoulders when delivering and if they need to put your legs in stirrups they have to be incredibly carefully. 
Its worth trying diff positions labour such as on your side or on all fours propped up against the end of the bed.

Make sure you don't separate your legs too much during delivery, if poss get OH/birthing partner to hold your legs in set position.

I had severe spd in last pg, & was on crutches from 24 - 26 weeks, I was referred to consultant who induced me early @ 37 weeks. 

This time it kicked in @ 14 weeks & was on crutches by 16 weeks. I see my consultant again @ 34 weeks with a view to induction @ 37 weeks.


Well I'm having the day from hell. I've still got no voice, my OH has done his back & can barely move, so I'm now trying to look after 3 kids & OH whislt on:cry: crutches & its crippling me. So all in all a pretty crappy day.


----------



## mummy_em

oh caroline u sound like ur having a right time of :hugs:it i hope your oh back gets better soon.
i was supposed to have my first physio last monday but could not get there now have to wait for another appointment im starting to struggle more now i am also worried about the birth is it more dangerous to deliver a large baby with spd my last was 9lb 12oz and this one could be 10lb 11 ish i really dont want to have a baby that big:cry: really hope it comes early but they never have before and this is my 4th lol hope all you ladies are doing ok xxx


----------



## Caroline

Big babies are only a potential problem if you have had spd in a previous pregnancy, if so then u need to speak to yuor mw/consultant about.

Risk is of splitting the pelvic bone chances of it happenong are rare, but a little higher if u have had spd in previous pg and u have big baby/quick delivery.


----------



## lynnikins

im opting for waterbirth ( hoping to get DH into the pool with me this time ) so i have freedom of movement so far the best treatement ive found for my spd is swiming, im positive that it was being put in stirrups to give birth in my last pregnancy that caused the scacrillic joint pains im having this time around and the 8 months post birth of having seized joints in my lower spine and scacrillic joints


----------



## aflight84

I've got an appointment with my consultant on 16th feb to set my c section date. I so want to push to have her at 38 weeks instead of 39 as he has previously suggested. My hips are getting worse by the day and i'm having to use the crutches more and more and end up crashed out in agony at the end of the day!


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: aww hun i can imagine you just want her here asap,


----------



## cymrucath

Well ladies thanks to the advice I have received from you all I contacted my doctor AGAIN (mw wasn't getting back to me about the physio referral at all and I was suffering just a little too much to show a lot of patience!) The doctor said that I need to not do anything strenuous and to hold off on the gym ball exercises until the physio sees me . She has signed me off work initially for 2 weeks for a chance for the referral to come through but has says that I need to listen to my body. She says that if it hurts and you can get away without doing what makes it hurt then do so. She also said that as long as I am not taking stupid amounts then co-codamol are okay to take. I have forund that while I am at home and able to rest when it gets too much that I can manage most of the day on paracetamol and only have to take the co-codamol at night to ensure I get at least a little sleep. 
Hope everyone is feeling a little better today. They say the weather will get a little warmer too soon so hopefully I won't be stuck in on house arrest for much longer lol!


----------



## aflight84

I so do want her here now! Physio have been messing me around left right and centre and i'm actually goign to tell them i don't want to see them until after her arrival now as their exercises make things worse and they don't spend any real time assesing me each time the grinding in my hips and lower back now happens with every step it's almost unbarable some days ARGH!!!


----------



## Caroline

lynnikins you will need to check with mw about water birth, depending on severity of spd they can be reluctant to allow it due to issues of getting out quickly if there are problems/complications.


----------



## mummy_em

thanks caroline this is my 3rd pregnancy wih spd my last baby was 9lb 12 oz and i am expecting bigger this time maybe i should mention it when i next see midwife x


----------



## Zarababy1

I have another appointment tomorrow fingers crossed i'll be getting booked in for an induction!! He's moved down loads over night and now im in agony!!


----------



## lynnikins

thanks caroline, my mw already knows and approves my plans and my dh is easily big enough to pick me up out of the pool if i needed to get out quickly, i found the relief the water offered with ds was enough that when it came to getting out i could get out and was halfway across the room before i started hurting again, and having my exersize ball has really helped managment of my pain the last week even with the slips and falls ive taken


----------



## Caroline

Glad u are able to go for water birth lynnikins. I wasn't allowed last time & tbh, when my spd is bad it would be an issue for me.

I was bad yesterday & much as the thought of a bath was nice, the thought of having to lift my legs to get in made me wince.

I love my exercise ball too, I really find it helps take the weight off my hips when they are bad, but always ensure I have OH around to help me off in case I get stuck.

It is currently residing downstairs from when in laws were here so I must get OH to bring it back upstairs.

Glad you survived the bumps & trips on the ice, its such a woory, I'm scared to go out when its icy for fear of doing me a damage.

Hope everyone is keeping well.
I have mw appt tomoorow so must remember to ask about quick delivery & spd, although she'll no doubt tell me to speak to consultant.

Will have to chase hospital for my 34 week appt too as I haven't been sent it yet.

Then I need to start thinking about getting hospital bag bits organised. I've only got a possible 11 weeks left, or less if we decide to arrive early like ds, so really do need to start thinking about getting bits & getting clothes sorted.


----------



## lynnikins

Caroline said:


> Glad u are able to go for water birth lynnikins. I wasn't allowed last time & tbh, when my spd is bad it would be an issue for me.
> 
> I was bad yesterday & much as the thought of a bath was nice, the thought of having to lift my legs to get in made me wince.
> 
> I love my exercise ball too, I really find it helps take the weight off my hips when they are bad, but always ensure I have OH around to help me off in case I get stuck.
> 
> It is currently residing downstairs from when in laws were here so I must get OH to bring it back upstairs.
> 
> Glad you survived the bumps & trips on the ice, its such a woory, I'm scared to go out when its icy for fear of doing me a damage.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well.
> I have mw appt tomoorow so must remember to ask about quick delivery & spd, although she'll no doubt tell me to speak to consultant.
> 
> Will have to chase hospital for my 34 week appt too as I haven't been sent it yet.
> 
> Then I need to start thinking about getting hospital bag bits organised. I've only got a possible 11 weeks left, or less if we decide to arrive early like ds, so really do need to start thinking about getting bits & getting clothes sorted.

our toilet is right next to the bath so i can put the lid down and sit on that and support myself to swivel till i can lift my legs together into the bath then put my arms on the side and back of the bath to support my weight getting it and DH is around to help me get out most of the time as i try to bathe when he is home


----------



## Essence

Ohh my, sorry ladies little rant here :(

Before pregnancy, I had chronic insomnia since I was about 12 (I will now be 22 on Feb 7th). By chronic insomnia, I mean that it took me over 4 hours to get to sleep every night, no exceptions. I didnt want to be put on prescription meds for it because they can be addicting, but I tried the natural choices but they never helped at all so I went back to just dealing with it. Honestly though, because I had had it for so long, it was just the way things were, I was used to it, and as long as I could be comfortable while waiting to fall asleep all was okay.

As soon as I got pregnant I could sleep! Since 12 weeks pregnant, I have had severe hip pain (By 16 weeks I couldn't lift my legs to get up stairs, in to/out of the bath, in/out of bed, etc without aid of something solid to pull my body along.) And it has only gotten worse with the pregnancy. Once again, I told my doc I dont want meds. he has told me to stay off my feet and avoid moving when I absolutely do not have to so that means no more stretched etc. and I know it is hard to complain after denying medication fo rhelp, but my sleep pattern now has been horribly disturbed.

It takes forever to fall asleep, which I am used to, but it is so different than before because now it is painful to lay down. Moving, twitching, even just laying still in -any- position (Oh and changing positions is torture). 

Ahhhh I want my sleep :( Pillows/positioning/etc doesn't help. :(

/Rant, Sorry ladies, just needed to vent!


----------



## lynnikins

make sure you lying on something soft i find a folded over duvet under me and normally a folded or very fat pillow between my knees and one under my bump releases the pressure on my hips enough to get some sleep,

i can sympathise as i have had insomnia since i was 11/12 yrs old and in the first 16wks of my pregnancys i find i sleep so well but after that the spd kicks in and really stops me sleeping much at all. im going to kick dh out of bed if he doesnt learn not to knee me in the back when he rolls over


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey all,

I've not been aruond much havign horrible crisis's at home and things are quite tough. Think this spd is taking it's toll on my relationship no sex and Df having to do practically everything plus all our otehr worries which are quite indepth at the mo. It's been really hard, I basically came to my Mum's for a few weeks and it's just as hard here but at least DF is getting a rest. I can't carry Olivia up the stairs or put ehr to bed here cos the styairs are so steep. Luckily she has a shower so that has made things a bit easier as I can't get in and out of Mum's bath.

I breifly spoke to my MW and she xaid they are very unlikely to do a c-sect for spd, which I can udnersatnd but she says they do exams etc on the side, but the thing is if I lay on my side I can't raise my legs! And there is no way I could give irth on all fours as My knees slip out of place. I know I sound like I got a negative for every solution but I just cld nhever of imagien thixs being being so tough and to be honest I'm getting quite dperessed about it all. The One ladies physio who deals with pregnant women is on holidays and had been for three weeks, I think she still has a week left of hols too, so I hoep I actually get to see her real soon!

Anyway I just wanna ask how many of you can lay on you side and rasie you legs that one alowing spooning for intercourse and of course the internals they'll need to do cos I can't lift eiether leg an inch above the other hence why I cannot sleep with a pillow between my legs? Any ideaS?

Caroline I hope you OH is better now bless him, an d hope life's not too difficult trying to do tea and look after kids on crutches. I have t say this has defo put me off having the fourth child I thought I would of liked!

huge hugs to all


----------



## lynnikins

i put the pillow between my knees when im sitting on the side of the bed caus otherwise its too painful to lift my leg to put it there most nights.

I went to the GP today for another physio referral and was told 10-12wks waiting time which is too long as i would have had the baby by then so i pressured the doc and he put a rush on the referall and i got the call this evening from physio and im seeing her on Monday which is a relief, im hoping she can help me out with some crutches and a support belt. now i just got to get through the weekend in one peice


----------



## Caroline

OH is living off painkillers ev 4hrs & strong anti-inflammatories ev 8hrs. He's ok so long as they don't wear off.

My son is a little star, he made the packed lunches for tomorrow whilst I was cooking tea.

Sorry to hear you are having such a rough time shinnig star, hope things improve soon. When I lay on side with one leg on top of the other I can't lift top leg up like you lucky if I can get it a cm up, but we can :sex: without me having to lift me up.

MW managed to do my exams last time without me opening my legs sweetie, honestly it is possible to give birth with spd. Try not to let it get you down sweetheart, I had a tough time of it last time I was soo down & concerned about labour & birth, but it wasn't as bad as I thought. Last time I could hardly open my legs but when I was at enc stage I was propped up on bed with OH holding one leg & student holding other to ensure I didn't spread legs too far.

I spoke to mw today & she said not to worry about what physio said about having quick delivery & risk of splitting pelvis bone. Certainly put my mind @ rest. My consultant will only do c-sec if absolutely necessary so I'm relieved as I really want natural birth again.

She did say tho shes pretty certain he will go for induction again @ 37 weeks. so only 11 weeks left.

Well my lo is currently breech, but mw is hoping that we still have enough room to move @ the moment.

Essence - welcome & feel free to rant we all do. I hate taking pain relief too but sometimes I have no option as its the onky thing that keeps me mobile. I try to take them just before bed so that I get some relief in bed & some sleep, so in am I have some relief. As day goes on tho pain gets much worse. Sometimes in evening I'm struggling to walk with crutches then I do have to sucumb to pain relief.


----------



## Essence

Yeah, I don't have any painkillers in the house strong enough. I mean, Tylenol has never been enough for me since I was in a car accident when I was younger and was put on very heavy pain drugs. I think I built up an immunity to them, because nothing helps with even the slightest of pains so I just dont even try anymore (Sometimes I do with hopes that it will be different, but have yet to find relief).

I can't sleep with a pillow between my knees, it is too painful if I accidentally move and the pillow rubs on the bed or if the blanket moves and tugs on the pillow.. ouch it hurts! 

Getting up to go to the washroom in the middle of the night has to be the worst.. I mean.. when you have to go you have to go, but it takes over 5 min to get out of bed, then I have to slowly drag myself to the washroom- I have almost had several accidents, lol!

And that would be painful having OH knee you in the back! Luckily my husband is a heavy sleeper and doesn't move much, I have trained him to sleep against the wall and give me the rest of the bed through the pregnancy Lol!


----------



## lynnikins

im so thankful that i dont wake in the night to pee, i must have a bladder made of steel or something caus ive never had that urge exept when i was in active labour with ds then the presure on my bladder was that strong but my bladder was already empty,
well after my big rant yesterday about the doctor not being helpful it appears he put a rush on my referal order to the phsyio so im seeing her on monday so might not have to buy myself crtuches after all


----------



## Caroline

Glad u are getting somewhere lynnikins, lets hope they get you some crutches soon.

Have had to take 2 lots of painkillers today, but I really h8 it 'cos it makes me feel soo sleepy. 

Will phnoe about acupuncture on Mon, I'll try anything to ease the pain, even the drugs don't take it away completely.


----------



## Essence

Hope everyone is feeling okay today! 

How long after waking up in the morning does it usually start becoming really painful for you?
How long does it take you to fall asleep at night?
What position do you fall asleep in?
Which position do you wake up in?

Just a few questions I thought up if anyone had time to offer an answer :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Ladies!

Just wondered if I could see what you think about my 'symptoms' as I'm worried I may be starting with SPD. I'm completely stressing out about this today so this might be long :)

I work 9.5 hour shifts doing a desk job where I am literally sat at my desk for most of my shift, and for the last month or so when I get up after I've been sat down for a while my hips really hurt. When I'm at home I'm better but every now and then I get shooting pains down my legs for a few minutes if I stand up or if I've been stood a bit funny and move. I've also had a lot of trouble sleeping and I've had some shooting pains which really take my breath away when I'm tossing and turning and trying to get comfy - I have to stay really still until it goes away. I haven't really noticed any pains going up and down stairs or getting in and out of the car - but to be honest I think I've just been dismissing any niggly pains as 'normal', and not really thinking about it.

What kind of makes things worse is that I've been getting really, really bad upper back pain at work. I'm pretty sure this isn't linked to the pains in my hips etc but because it hurts so much, I pretty much ignore everything else! I saw my GP today and explained about all my aches and pains and he was only seemed interested in my back pain because it was so bad. He said it was due to the relaxin in my body, weight of my bump etc all made worse by sitting for long periods. He said I could take paracetamol (woo hoo!) and needed to take hourly breaks to get up and move about. However my boss isn't happy about this and I've had to phone my GP back to try to get a letter before my boss will even consider hourly breaks. I'm so annoyed, I haven't even had a risk assessment yet - I'm working tomorrow and I'm going to go to my managers manager and demand a risk assessment, the pains are getting me down so much and I feel like they aren't even trying to help :(

I have a midwife appointment on Wednesday and I'm going to bring all this up with her and see what she thinks. I'd even be happy to pay for private physio if I thought it would help, I'm just in so much pain. 

So, as I understand it my upper back pain is caused by sitting in the same position for long periods (and possibly sitting wrong, wrong chair etc), all making 'normal' pregnancy aches and pains worse. Do you think my hip pain is the same thing, or could it be mild / early spd? 

Lastly, do you think a support belt might help me? If so, can anyone recommend one?

Thank you so much!! Sarah x


----------



## minhthanh77

I have now been on crutches since seeing the physio last week which has helped enormously , but you really do have to know your limitations & stick to them


----------



## Caroline

Essence said:


> Hope everyone is feeling okay today!
> 
> How long after waking up in the morning does it usually start becoming really painful for you?
> How long does it take you to fall asleep at night?
> What position do you fall asleep in?
> Which position do you wake up in?
> 
> Just a few questions I thought up if anyone had time to offer an answer :)

I'm in pain as soon as I wake up.
Varies, if I've had a few painkillers they knock me out after 30 mions otherwise it can take an hour or so.
I tend to sleep on my right side, with OH snuggling my back.
Wake up having rolled onto my back, which is painful then takes me ages to fall back asleep. 

Hope this helps essence.


----------



## Caroline

Sarah it could be start of spd, but it could just be sitting for prolonged periods of time. I would have a chat with midwife. If it gets worse then get a physio referall to see if they can help.


HAs anyone trie acupuncture?
MW recommended someone to me & I'm really want to rty it, just wondered if anyone had any success with it. I've been really bad past few days & unlike me I've been on the painkillers. It takes the edge off the pain so that I can actually walk with crutches.

Past 2 days without them I've been barely able to walk even with the crutches.

Ended up in bed last night @ 7pm 'cos I really didn't know what to do with myself.


----------



## Shinning_Star

It may well help, I'm not sure what the costings like, but I have to admit, I've been doing a lot more meditation and consideing all paths, have you somwhere local that could do it where you could enquiry, if you find out anything let us know.

I'm sorry it's so bad for you right now, probably cos you've had to do so much with OH having a bad back. Perhaps you need a couple days in bed, with a couple of books to rest up again.

Limits yeah I have so much trouble with that, I always think I can do just one more thing and then well I'm laid up for the next 24 hrs.


----------



## xerinx

Essence said:


> Hope everyone is feeling okay today!
> 
> How long after waking up in the morning does it usually start becoming really painful for you?
> How long does it take you to fall asleep at night?
> What position do you fall asleep in?
> Which position do you wake up in?
> 
> Just a few questions I thought up if anyone had time to offer an answer :)

Im in pain the moment i wake up :(
Takes me ages until i get comfy (when i say comfy i use it liberally... comfy to me is just when pain isnt as bad as normal!)
I fall asleep on left side
I wake up on left side, i dont move in my sleep as am unable to...... once i am in bed thats how i stay untill i need the loo which then takes 10 mins to get up and i then get back into bed and try to go to sleep on right side so im not sleep ing on one side all night long so pelvis doesnt lock up :)


----------



## Essence

Thanks for the responses ladies. Everyone I talked to said that their hip pain was so minor in comparison to what we seem to be having.
What you guys shared is nearly exact to mine- painful no matter what time of the day, I literally can't move in bed whatsoever. I mean.. if I have to cough, or sneeze, my whole body jerks, my back arches off the bed, tears come to my eyes and my fingernails are digging in to the mattress. I usually stay in a paralyzed state afterward for about 30 seconds while my body settles down, and I feel so bad because I know it startled little baby in my belly.

My MIL is still being really hard on me, she just doesn't understand that just because she never had it, it still happens to some women! She keeps shrugging it off, telling me it isn't that bad, and telling me I need to get up and exercise more and go for walks. Gahhhh this woman drives me up the wall! Lol. She seems to have forgotten that my doctor told me to stay off my feet unless absolutly necessary.


----------



## tonyamanda

@Essence I'm going to try so hard not to let my MIL know cause i know she'll end up saying the same thing.. some people have no idea :hugs: 

Hi girls!! Doctor says i have early signs of SPD.. he checked my pelvis the other day and he said he could actually feel it being very loose.. So if you girls don't mind i might drop into this thread from time to time.. looking forward to getting to know you all.. 
My name is Amanda i have had 2 children already but never had pelvis or back pain till this pregnancy.. 

im considering getting a belly support early and not waiting till i get worse.. has anyone else us them? I think i really need one for work cause im only working 4 hours but im super sore by the second hour now cause im a cashier so i have to stand all the time.. If the belt doesn't help it looks like ill be quiting work earlier then i wanted too.. :(


----------



## xerinx

This is my 4th pregnancy with spd as i have had i previously i am finding it easier this time.

Its hurting more but im more aware of what my body can cope with. I know how i can get up without making myself cry ( although there has been a time where i physically couldnt move and had to wake OH up to lift me ) I know when my body has had enough and 2nd trimester i wasnt too bad. 1st trimester i felt it kicking in but during 2nd it only flared up if i walked 3rd however its a constant pain and constant adjusting to try and ease it a little.

If im sat on the sofa with legs up i have to pick my leg up with hand to move it across as i just cant lift it without. Im finding as baby is engaging more the pain is getting more intense and harder to deal with. Ive been offered crutches but dont feel confident on them and feel like im gonna fall so declined. I found that a support belt was good initially however as your not meant to wear it in bed it kinda defeats when needed most. Also once pelvis gets used to support the pain just comes back imo.

I take co codomol if i really have to but other than that i just try to live with it knowing that bump will be here soon and it will be gone.... And i cant wait :)

Sorry for long post just thought i would share :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

im off to see the physio in a couple of hours , not really looking forward to walking up the hill with ds but it has to be done and i know im going to get in trouble for lifting him but its no my fault the physio's room is upstairs so i will have to carry ds up and down


----------



## Caroline

Shining star - mw has given me detals of some one local so am waiting for him to phone me back. I'm not too worried about cost as I can claim upto £400 back on my work axa thankfully.

OH is much better now so have spent the weekend taking it easy. Amazing tho how just doing a little bit triggers off pain. I've got 10 weeks left to work, but am maybe going to have to rethink that or at least cut days down, if acupuncture doesn't help, or painkillers less effective.

Shining star :rofl: @ knowing limits, I know my limits but sticking to them is another matter. Just had tesco delivery & I've put away freezer & fridge stuff, but have actually left everything else in the hall for OH to do when he gets back, was in pain just doing fridge bits so I'm slowly learning not to push it!.

Am hoping I can get acupuncture maybe a couple of afternoons a week so I can leave work early & get a bit of respite.

Amanda- I never had any problem @ all with my 1st 2 pg's I only had it wiht my 3rd & now 4th. I use a serola belt as do a few other girls here, which helps a lot. Mine goes on when I get up & comes off @ night. Past few days I've even considered trying it @ nioght too, 'cos I can barely move in bed now. Pain is excrutiating just dragging myself over from one side to other.

Essence- coughing & sneezing is horrendous isn't it. I've had viral laryngitis & had sore throat & really bad cough, once I start coughing the pain is awful.


----------



## lynnikins

i saw the physio at long last this morning but had to walk up there with the pushchair and now im really really sore, i think its going to be a nightly soak in the tub every night till the baby gets here as its my only form of relief that works, the physio is getting me a support belt but thinks i can cope without crtuches so long as i use the pram to lean on when im walking, will see her again in 2 wks might have brought myself crutches by then lol,, thankfully my hsubands cutting his hours at work to help me out more


----------



## xxEMZxx

I think I have one of these but not sure. I've started to get really bad pains in between my legs when walking, standing up for a long time or moving in bed and also it sounds like my pelvis is clicking when I turn in bed. Should I contact my midwife asap or wait till my next appointment (in 3 weeks) ?


----------



## lynnikins

emz if you get pain in the front of your pelvis and clicking sounds when moving , you need to contact your mw or i would recomend going straight to your GP and ask for a physio referal it sounds like you have more traditional SPD with the pain in the front with that joint causing the larger problem for you


----------



## Caroline

Sorry the physio didn't help you out as hoped lynnikins.

Well I've got my appointment booked for acupuncture on WEdnesday @ 4.30.

Leaving work @ 2.30 so I can get home, then OH will take me, just in case I can't walk after. I really hope it works otherwise I;m living off painkillers for the next 10 weeks :cry:.

Hardly done anything today my toddler has been helping out when husnad went out & I'm still uncomfortable grrr.


----------



## 555

HI Ladies
Mind if I join you???
I had SPD with my previous pregnancy but, it was no where near as bad as this time. I'm only little at 5ft 2 and my son was a whopping 10 1/2 lbs. I had a c section with him and had hoped for a normal delivery this time however, SPD really bad this time been on crutches for a week now and wearing a support belt around my pelvis. Physio says you can have a normal deliver if you go on your knees? However, i had hoped to have an epidural and not sure how you can deliver with an epidural and stop your legs being too far apart. So confused as to what to do. Don't know wether to opt for a planned section again. Going for a growth scan next month and Drs say if the baby is large again then will have to have a section. My husband wants me to go for the section anyway as he is worried that the growth scans are not that accurate. Just not sure how my little boy will cope with me being away from him for 3 days and nights. 
AARGH just wish i could make a decision!!!! Sorry about the rant the pain is getting me down and any advice would be greatly appreciated.
thanks :nope:


----------



## Essence

xerinx- I, too, have to lift my leg physically with my hands, or have hubby do it (But that is more painful because he doesn't know when to slow down and by the time I say anything I am biting my bottom lip, quivering and holding back tears). It makes me feel so useless, and I hate doing it infront of other people (Such as MIL) so I usually wait to be the last person out of a room if we have been sitting, etc.



I have found that laying down in bed is the absolute worst. Even if somehow I am feeling rather Okay that day in comparison to other days- as soon as I lay down in bed I am pretty much paralyzed from the waist down and anything can set me off in to a spasm of holding back screams & tears. Takes a few hours at the very least just to be able to move my foot an inch to the side without having to do it with my hands (Which is impossible once you are laying down).

Anyone else notice one leg seems to be worse than the other in bed? I have noticed my right leg is always MUCH worse in bed, but through the day they are both horrible.


Wish I had advice for you 555, I can't even offer myself any! Lol. I hope you start feeling better. I have actually played my SPD wayyy down infront of the doc in fear of him forcing meds on me, but I think that my next appointment I will come straight forward with him. I never realized that I may need a c-section, and not being prepared mentally for it, let alone talking to the doc about it before hand, gets me a bit nervous. I mean I am perfectly fine with it, but I don't want it to be something that wasn't planned out and thought about ahead of time. 

*-Hugs for all of us SPD/PGP sufferers-*


----------



## Caroline

Essence I always find my right side is worst at night but find if I lay on that side it ease to start with but either wake up rolled onto back or with that side aching like mad.

I've resorted to pain relief now, if I'm doing anything other than sat down doing nothing.

Ikwym by lying on back being the worst. Can you sit in bed/sit with feet up, 'cos it cripples me. 

Hugs to you too at least my MIL is sympathetic (even if she is 350 miles away). When OH hurt his back she was on standby to come down & help me out.


----------



## tonyamanda

@Caroline you know for a few weeks before i saw the doctor i thought i was just having leg craps at nights.. boy was i so wrong.. I too am already dragging my body from one side to another and can't help but realise a big *sigh* everytime. I wake up with a "numb" feeling in my legs from the pain that night.. 

Tonight (Australian time) ill be at work.. I wonder how long im going to last standing before I have had enough... hmmmm


----------



## Essence

Hope work isn't too bad for you tonight Tonyamanda! I couldn't imagine having to stand all night!


----------



## tonyamanda

Essence said:


> Hope work isn't too bad for you tonight Tonyamanda! I couldn't imagine having to stand all night!

thanks hun im back early.. the place was quiet so they sent me home.. I don't feel too bad. I had some panadol (safe pain killers) which made me feel better. glad i didn't have to work any longer :thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

i managed probably 4 hours solid sleep last night on my left side but then dh got up to get ready for work and i had to move and just couldnt get comfy it wasnt all out and out painful but every position i tryed then everything would start to lock up and id have to move otherwise i would have still been stuck there in bed.
one job im not looking forward to is nappy changing today caus it means getting down on the floor or lifting ds ( weighs 15kg+ ) up onto the changing table ( which is also upstairs ) and im not supposed to be doing either activity grr


----------



## FunnyFace

I got SPD straight AFTER the birth of my baby..i couldnt walk/move out of my bed for 5 weeks and it still hurts to walk sometimes now (i had her 9 weeks ago)!!! I'm not sure why because i didnt have it when i was pregnant! xxx


----------



## cymrucath

SO I went to see the MW today and she said that I may be transferred to consultant led care due to the extent of the SPD. I have finally been given an appt for the physio for next Tuesday but this is only a group session so I don't know what I will get fromit. Has anyone attended any group physio sessions? I am bricking it now as I don't want to be consultant led, I am happy ticking along with my wonky pelvis lol!


----------



## lynnikins

FunnyFace said:


> I got SPD straight AFTER the birth of my baby..i couldnt walk/move out of my bed for 5 weeks and it still hurts to walk sometimes now (i had her 9 weeks ago)!!! I'm not sure why because i didnt have it when i was pregnant! xxx

did you by any chance give birth on your back with your feet in stirrups or with your knees very seperated caus it might have caused damage to your pelvis , 

im convinced the reason my spd pain is in the back of my pelvis is because i ended up flat on my back in stirrups to give birth.

im hoping to be alot more upright this time probably kneeling


----------



## FunnyFace

lynnikins said:


> FunnyFace said:
> 
> 
> I got SPD straight AFTER the birth of my baby..i couldnt walk/move out of my bed for 5 weeks and it still hurts to walk sometimes now (i had her 9 weeks ago)!!! I'm not sure why because i didnt have it when i was pregnant! xxx
> 
> did you by any chance give birth on your back with your feet in stirrups or with your knees very seperated caus it might have caused damage to your pelvis ,
> 
> im convinced the reason my spd pain is in the back of my pelvis is because i ended up flat on my back in stirrups to give birth.
> 
> im hoping to be alot more upright this time probably kneelingClick to expand...

Hi Lynnikins,
Ihad a 2hour labour..first stage walking around and last stage (20 mins) i was lying on my back with my feet being held by midwives and i was pushing against them...it happened really quickly so i think it could have damaged something. Can you get permanent damage from that? It doesnt seem to be getting any easier lately xxx


----------



## lynnikins

yeah you can do some serious damage with that, my friend whos youngest is the same age as my ds had surgery just before christmas to try and sort her problems out after having big issues with spd not going away after the birth and she has had to use crutches for most of the life of her youngest DD. I would definatly get to a physio and if nessacary get x-rays done to make sure all is ok,


----------



## Shinning_Star

Aww, sounds like everybody's pain is really kicking off! Sorry to hear that ladies! Mine is quite bad. I have been to MW today and physio has finally come back off of holiday phoning me today saying that she can get me in next thurs so thats a huge relief! 

I was terrified about labour etc, but having spoke to the midwife they say they will just go with what I need at the time, the thing is I know they say you can be mobile but everytime I've gone into labour I've had to have a drip and not been able to move off the bed. I've never been able to give birth on all fours because my placenta has always been at the front and they haven't been able to find the hearbeat. BUt this time the placenta is apparently at the front again BUT they don't seem to be having trouble finding the hearbeat this time. I decided I'll just give it ago, and hope. They keep insisting cos it's my third baby it'll be fine and quick, but I somehow doubt it seeing as all the girls in my family end up needing the drip.

Anyway huge hugs to all, hope pain eases up for everyone!


----------



## NickyT75

My SPD seems to have got loads better this past week :happydance: im not needing my crutches but still using my support belt but im really suprised how much better it seems when I could barely walk a few weeks ago - hope it lasts! xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Do you think it could be the support band really helping and have you got a make on yours> I seriously need to think aout investing in one this month, finances have been somewhat stretched recently.


----------



## lynnikins

im really sore tonight caus its been such a long day that and i napped on the sofa this afternoon and stiffed up something awful then had to drive and do a trip round the supermarket, im off to bed now and will have a bath in the morning


----------



## cymrucath

Hope you are feeling a little better this morning Lynnikins xx


----------



## NickyT75

Shinning_Star said:


> Do you think it could be the support band really helping and have you got a make on yours> I seriously need to think aout investing in one this month, finances have been somewhat stretched recently.

Yeah mine is the Serola SI belt (they are about £30-£35 online) xx


----------



## Caroline

I have serola one too, think cheapest you can get one is £30.

Fx'd acupuncture working. Pain during the day much less, managed to get through whole day without any painkillers :happydance:. Still bad @ night tho.

Will hopefully manage with maybe a session every week or so dpending how the pain goes.


----------



## cymrucath

Well ladies went back to the docs today and they have signed me off until the baby is born so I won't be going back to work now until I am a mummy :-( I am so gutted, I love my job but I know that I have to get my priorities in order and look after my baby, myself and my pelvis! Oh well here comes boredom I guess!!


----------



## Essence

Doc appointment yesterday, I admitted to him the extent of pain that the SPD has been giving me (I was afraid to before as I didn't want painkillers) but I gave in and took the prescription fo rpain killers. Super scared to take them, so I decided to only take them at night no matter how painful during the day. I asked if it will have any effect on baby, and he said baby will just be a bit drowsy when I take them (They make me drowsy too) and that really has be and hubby concerned, we just want to try to suck it up as best as I can rather than drugging up the poor baby. But I took 1 last night before bed.. never helped. So I took the second (Allowed to take 1-2) and.. still never helped the pain, but it did help me fall asleep. Don't know if that makes it worth it! He has much stronger ones he can prescribe but I told him I didn't want them, didn't want to risk anything (If baby movements were to slow down.. I will stress out so badly!)

But at least I was honest with him! He also warned again to stay off my feet, not to carry anything, and don't stand or walk unless I have to.

Hope everyone is feeling okay today!


----------



## xerinx

Essence said:


> Doc appointment yesterday, I admitted to him the extent of pain that the SPD has been giving me (I was afraid to before as I didn't want painkillers) but I gave in and took the prescription fo rpain killers. Super scared to take them, so I decided to only take them at night no matter how painful during the day. I asked if it will have any effect on baby, and he said baby will just be a bit drowsy when I take them (They make me drowsy too) and that really has be and hubby concerned, we just want to try to suck it up as best as I can rather than drugging up the poor baby. But I took 1 last night before bed.. never helped. So I took the second (Allowed to take 1-2) and.. still never helped the pain, but it did help me fall asleep. Don't know if that makes it worth it! He has much stronger ones he can prescribe but I told him I didn't want them, didn't want to risk anything (If baby movements were to slow down.. I will stress out so badly!)
> 
> But at least I was honest with him! He also warned again to stay off my feet, not to carry anything, and don't stand or walk unless I have to.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling okay today!

Im having to take cocodomol 3 times a day a the min have managed up untill this week without taking any coz i didnt want baby to get drowsy....

But im in alot of pain with previous section scars aswell so needed some relief. Im also on anti sickness pills which make me drowsy too but as i have GD and cant eat without them i have to take them. The hospital have said i can go in for the rest of pregnancy so i can have stronger painkillers but im refusing at the min.....

I must say i will be soooo glad when LO comes :)


----------



## Essence

xerinx said:


> Essence said:
> 
> 
> Doc appointment yesterday, I admitted to him the extent of pain that the SPD has been giving me (I was afraid to before as I didn't want painkillers) but I gave in and took the prescription fo rpain killers. Super scared to take them, so I decided to only take them at night no matter how painful during the day. I asked if it will have any effect on baby, and he said baby will just be a bit drowsy when I take them (They make me drowsy too) and that really has be and hubby concerned, we just want to try to suck it up as best as I can rather than drugging up the poor baby. But I took 1 last night before bed.. never helped. So I took the second (Allowed to take 1-2) and.. still never helped the pain, but it did help me fall asleep. Don't know if that makes it worth it! He has much stronger ones he can prescribe but I told him I didn't want them, didn't want to risk anything (If baby movements were to slow down.. I will stress out so badly!)
> 
> But at least I was honest with him! He also warned again to stay off my feet, not to carry anything, and don't stand or walk unless I have to.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling okay today!
> 
> Im having to take cocodomol 3 times a day a the min have managed up untill this week without taking any coz i didnt want baby to get drowsy....
> 
> But im in alot of pain with previous section scars aswell so needed some relief. Im also on anti sickness pills which make me drowsy too but as i have GD and cant eat without them i have to take them. The hospital have said i can go in for the rest of pregnancy so i can have stronger painkillers but im refusing at the min.....
> 
> I must say i will be soooo glad when LO comes :)Click to expand...

Ohh my, I wish LO was here already as well! Lol. My MIL gives me a hard time, doesn't believe that if I am in the ammount of pain I say, then "You would be on pain meds at least" but over the counter stuff doesn't even go close, and I just downright refused up until yesterday to take any. And now they make me soooooo drowsy that I feel like if I am on them I shouldn't even be walking, lol, so I decided only to take them at night.

I am lucky though, I don't work, and don't have to do much around the house as Hubby is home as well so I have it pretty easy. I am blessed that way, for sure. I feel sorry for all the women who were working when they were suffering from SPD pain :( I could have never done it, not even for an hour!

Ohh and I was worried about the babies movements for the first time today.. no movements at all this morning and I was concerned, but after I was more awake, the baby woke up and started acting normal so I am glad. I was about to go to the hospital and I was scared stiff to tell my hubby because he would get soo worried too! So glad the baby woke up though Lol.


----------



## xerinx

Essence said:


> xerinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essence said:
> 
> 
> Doc appointment yesterday, I admitted to him the extent of pain that the SPD has been giving me (I was afraid to before as I didn't want painkillers) but I gave in and took the prescription fo rpain killers. Super scared to take them, so I decided to only take them at night no matter how painful during the day. I asked if it will have any effect on baby, and he said baby will just be a bit drowsy when I take them (They make me drowsy too) and that really has be and hubby concerned, we just want to try to suck it up as best as I can rather than drugging up the poor baby. But I took 1 last night before bed.. never helped. So I took the second (Allowed to take 1-2) and.. still never helped the pain, but it did help me fall asleep. Don't know if that makes it worth it! He has much stronger ones he can prescribe but I told him I didn't want them, didn't want to risk anything (If baby movements were to slow down.. I will stress out so badly!)
> 
> But at least I was honest with him! He also warned again to stay off my feet, not to carry anything, and don't stand or walk unless I have to.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling okay today!
> 
> Im having to take cocodomol 3 times a day a the min have managed up untill this week without taking any coz i didnt want baby to get drowsy....
> 
> But im in alot of pain with previous section scars aswell so needed some relief. Im also on anti sickness pills which make me drowsy too but as i have GD and cant eat without them i have to take them. The hospital have said i can go in for the rest of pregnancy so i can have stronger painkillers but im refusing at the min.....
> 
> I must say i will be soooo glad when LO comes :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh my, I wish LO was here already as well! Lol. My MIL gives me a hard time, doesn't believe that if I am in the ammount of pain I say, then "You would be on pain meds at least" but over the counter stuff doesn't even go close, and I just downright refused up until yesterday to take any. And now they make me soooooo drowsy that I feel like if I am on them I shouldn't even be walking, lol, so I decided only to take them at night.
> 
> I am lucky though, I don't work, and don't have to do much around the house as Hubby is home as well so I have it pretty easy. I am blessed that way, for sure. I feel sorry for all the women who were working when they were suffering from SPD pain :( I could have never done it, not even for an hour!
> 
> Ohh and I was worried about the babies movements for the first time today.. no movements at all this morning and I was concerned, but after I was more awake, the baby woke up and started acting normal so I am glad. I was about to go to the hospital and I was scared stiff to tell my hubby because he would get soo worried too! So glad the baby woke up though Lol.Click to expand...

Yea im lucky with not working ect and having a great OH that does most things for me tbh.

Im having LO early due to size anyway so i only have 2 weeks left :)

Ive noticed since taking the pills babys movements were slow at first but today he has been sooooo active thought he was trying to escape :rofl:

Painkillers arent helping tbh but cest la vie :(


----------



## tonyamanda

cymrucath said:


> Well ladies went back to the docs today and they have signed me off until the baby is born so I won't be going back to work now until I am a mummy :-( I am so gutted, I love my job but I know that I have to get my priorities in order and look after my baby, myself and my pelvis! Oh well here comes boredom I guess!!


i saw my midwife today and she suggested i think about quitting work cause im standing for 5 hours and shes worried my pelvis will get worse. Shes giving my details to the hospital physio and they are going to call me monday. She even said the physio should fit me with a support belt :thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

tonyamanda said:


> cymrucath said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies went back to the docs today and they have signed me off until the baby is born so I won't be going back to work now until I am a mummy :-( I am so gutted, I love my job but I know that I have to get my priorities in order and look after my baby, myself and my pelvis! Oh well here comes boredom I guess!!
> 
> 
> i saw my midwife today and she suggested i think about quitting work cause im standing for 5 hours and shes worried my pelvis will get worse. Shes giving my details to the hospital physio and they are going to call me monday. She even said the physio should fit me with a support belt :thumbup:Click to expand...

i hope the support belt helps you hunni, im thankful that i dont have to work although sometimes i think it would be eaiser to be in a chair at a desk than up and down to a toddler all day going up and down stairs lol, although if i still had my last job i wouldnt be able to do it ( or get signed off as was self employed driving instructor ) due to the saftey element of it being nessacary to move my legs quickly to react in emergancys,


----------



## Caroline

I found painkillers used to make my last lo sleepy but don't seem to have too much of an adverse on this lo, but make me very sleepy.

I started off taking them @ noght too just to help me sleep, but by the end of last week I was taking 3 lots of 2 a day just to be able to walk with crutches. Last saturday I was bed ridden in the evening.

I decided enough was enough & bit the bullet & made an appointment to have acupuncture done. I ws desparate & figured anything was worth a try. My goodness what a difference I can now walk with crutches without pain & by the end of the day my hips are nowhere near as sore. 

Its not a cure don't get me wrong but the past 2 days I've managed without painkillers I'm so happy. Don't know how long it will last for but once the pains back I'll make an appointment & go back again.

I'd defo recommend it to to anyome to give it a go.


----------



## mummy_em

i have done it now well i was watching a film last night and not thinking about my spd go up of the sofa quickly and opend my legs really wide and i have done some dammage some where i feel like i have been kicked by a horse or something im finding it really hard to walk (more than usual) and even sitting hurts i dont know what to do hubby is away fishing fo the day he left last night so was not here when i done it i have 3 mad children running around trashing my house and i feel like i can hardly move i just dont know what to do sorry i never have done this but i had got comfey on the sofa and just really did not think for the mini rant em


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi ladies

I have been diagnosed with SPD almost 2 weeks ago and have been signed off work; I am due back in on Wednesday but I really don't think I will be going back now. I can't even make it to the bathroom without being close to tears, and we live in a studio flat. If I walk more than 100 meters my legs give way, sometimes completely; I ended up on the floor when in Asda the other day.

I cling onto walls for support. Even if my meds (codeine and co-codamol) ease the pain I am still in some degree of discomfort anyway!

I have spoken to my mw who has put in a physio refferral for me so I am desperately waiting for an appointment!


----------



## cymrucath

MrsGlitz said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have been diagnosed with SPD almost 2 weeks ago and have been signed off work; I am due back in on Wednesday but I really don't think I will be going back now. I can't even make it to the bathroom without being close to tears, and we live in a studio flat. If I walk more than 100 meters my legs give way, sometimes completely; I ended up on the floor when in Asda the other day.
> 
> I cling onto walls for support. Even if my meds (codeine and co-codamol) ease the pain I am still in some degree of discomfort anyway!
> 
> I have spoken to my mw who has put in a physio refferral for me so I am desperately waiting for an appointment!

You poor thing. :hugs:It is hell isn't it? Is this your first baby? Have you got yourself a hot water bottle or wheat bag? I find that the only comfort I get outside of the bath (which hubby has to lift me in and out of, embarrassing!) is to prop myself up with loads of pillows and then have a hot water bottle or wheat bag on my hips and my back.
I hope you find some comfort after your physio referral. I have my first physio appt on Tuesday and I was signed off work until after babba comes along on Thursday. It is so disappointing.:growlmad:


----------



## MrsGlitz

cymrucath said:


> MrsGlitz said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I have been diagnosed with SPD almost 2 weeks ago and have been signed off work; I am due back in on Wednesday but I really don't think I will be going back now. I can't even make it to the bathroom without being close to tears, and we live in a studio flat. If I walk more than 100 meters my legs give way, sometimes completely; I ended up on the floor when in Asda the other day.
> 
> I cling onto walls for support. Even if my meds (codeine and co-codamol) ease the pain I am still in some degree of discomfort anyway!
> 
> I have spoken to my mw who has put in a physio refferral for me so I am desperately waiting for an appointment!
> 
> You poor thing. :hugs:It is hell isn't it? Is this your first baby? Have you got yourself a hot water bottle or wheat bag? I find that the only comfort I get
> outside of the bath (which hubby has to lift me in and out of, embarrassing!)
> is to prop myself up with loads of pillows and then have a hot water bottle or
> wheat bag on my hips and my back.
> I hope you find some comfort after your physio referral. I have my first physio
> appt on Tuesday and I was signed off work until after babba comes along on
> Thursday. It is so disappointing.:growlmad:Click to expand...

Yep, my first! I have already warned DH he may not get another! :lol:

The only "comfortable" position I have is sat upright with my legs out in front and about 6 pillows behind me. I have been looking for my hot water bottle but it seems to have disappeared! I got a letter through this morning and my physio 'referral' is a class on back care in pregnancy on 25 February! That's ages away!

I know someone who has a support belt they have offered to loan me. I was going to wait until seeing the physio but I can't wait a whole month!

I am gutted that it doesn't look like I will be going back to work. I only changed roles a couple of months ago and was doing really well. Now I il end up back at square one when I eventually go back!


----------



## Caroline

Serola belts really help.

Sucks about physio. TBH a "class" on back pain in pg is a waste of space. You need to see a physio asap for assessment & crutches to help you walk.

I would try & phone the department & explain your problem & see if you can get seen properly.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Caroline said:


> Serola belts really help.
> 
> Sucks about physio. TBH a "class" on back pain in pg is a waste of space. You need to see a physio asap for assessment & crutches to help you walk.
> 
> I would try & phone the department & explain your problem & see if you can get seen properly.

Thanks, I will do that on Monday and see what they say. I am also seeing my GP on Monday so will speak to her and see if she can do anything.


----------



## cymrucath

My physio appt is only a group session as well, what we will acheive at the end of it I don't know but I am willing to try anything.


----------



## ange7894

Stilletto_Sam said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I don't have all the symptoms listed, but a fair few:-
> 
> Constant ache/throbbing in pelvic/groin region and deep betwen my legs. Radiates to myback when sitting.
> 
> Excruciating pain when getting up to walk after periods of sitting. Have to hold onto furniture to straighten up and actually lean on the furniture to move around. Worse if I stand on one leg for any reason, then I get a severe shooting pain all the way down my leg, which is so bad I cry out.
> 
> Waddling and bent double like an old lady. Standing up straight seems to make it worse.
> 
> A feeling like someone is trying to prise my pubic bone apart.
> 
> 
> Sleeping is no problem as I sleep propped completely upright on my back and never need to turn on my side during the night. Infact, being on my back in bed is the only time I get relief (sounds bad...Ooooh er!)
> 
> this pain has come as a bit of a shock and is quite depressing as my activities are now restricted! Even if the nesting instinct kicks in soon, there's not much I'll be able to do about it, unless I can direct someone else to clean whilst I sit in my armchair!
> 
> Sorry to whinge, it's great to have found this thread as sometimes it's as much therapy to vent, rather than popping a paracetamol as suggested by the doctor.
> 
> 
> XXX

I can totally relate to this. The pain is most severe right in the front of my pubic bone. I often tell people I feel like a wish bone being pulled apart, because it literally feels like a burning ripping sensation in that region. Last night i tried so desperately to cuddle with my husband by laying on my side, but the pain was too much for me so I had to sit up. 

The only way I can sleep is on my back propped up against a big comforter. The pain started in my hips around my 3rd or 4th month, but only at night while trying to sleep on either side. Right around X-mas it started hurting no matter what I did. I work in an office so sit most of my day. The instant I stand up pain shoots through my groin, and I have to lean on my desk for support. Walking is a challenge as well.

I've been very bummed by this because the pain has prevented me from doing so many things. My husband has been doing most of the cleaning, but even the simpler things are difficult. I'm most sad that its affected my intimacy with my hubby. We gave up on sex months ago, but the fact that I can't even cuddle with him on the couch while watching TV just kills me. I miss him so much! 

I am beyond relieved to find this message board and thread because not only is it how I found out about this, but it's the only real support I'm getting. I live in the US, and my doctor doesn't believe this exists. He said this pain is normal and all the reading on it I've done is nonsense. I hope someday the research done in the UK will make its way to America and all the women over here suffering from it can finally get some support.


----------



## Caroline

TBH ange the care in the UK is pretty hit & miss. Some women get pretty good care & others don't get very good care as there GP/ midwife doesn't seem to recognise it.

I'm really lucky, my midwife & consultant are both very good.

My mw tried to arrange acupuncture for me with one of the mw's but unfortunately they are off sick, but she did have the details of someone else.

I arranged a session for last week & the relief I've had from it is amazing.

I'd definitely recommend it to anyone.


----------



## AFC84

Sorry if this has already been asked, but it's a long thread!

I'm not sure if I'm starting to get this, but I mentioned it to my GP a couple of weeks back and she just said that it was common in pregnancy and to just play it by ear really. 

I've been getting stiffness and pain in my hips, but I feel it from the back...like high up in my bum, if that makes sense? I have hypermobility syndrome [and a torn anterior cruciate and knee cartilage as a result...have to wait til after the pregnancy for a graft] :(

It gets worse if I go for a walk, and sometimes it feels like I can't stand up straight or am really waddling despite not having a big bump. I'm using a maternity pillow at night.

Does this sound like SPD/PGP or just normal pregnancy stretching etc?


----------



## Caroline

It could well be spd sweetie but it could also be related to your hypermobility.

If it gets any worse ask for a physio referral


----------



## MrsGlitz

Ange can you get a second opinion? The care in the UK definately seems to be hit and miss to be honest. I was only diagnosed 2 weeks ago but I am convinced my symptoms started as early as 15 weeks and I didn't see my mw between 12 and 23 weeks. I had called her in that time and she said it may be SPD but to just wait and see. Now at almost 27 weeks I can't walk without being in agony, I can't stand long enough to even fry off some mince without being in pain. I honestly think had I been taken seriously earlier I may not now be signed off work.

If you are unable to get a second opinon then could you print off some info (plenty comes up when you google SPD) and take that to your Dr?


----------



## MrsGlitz

How much would pay for a second hand support belt? I know someone who will sell me hers that she paid £35 for.


----------



## AFC84

Caroline said:


> It could well be spd sweetie but it could also be related to your hypermobility.
> 
> If it gets any worse ask for a physio referral

Thank you, hmmm trust me to be awkward! :roll:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey Ladies,

I was having a good week but this weekend has been agony, def the worst it's been so far! I've been trying not to take painkillers but things have been so bad, back on the co-drydamol again! 

Any ideas why I've been prescribed co-drydamol rather than co-codamol? The dry bit is somthing extra i did look into it but didnt make much sense. 

I still have to buy a belt but honestly right now finances so tight, I might have to plead the physio to prescibe me one, and may even try and get a referral on Nhs for acupuncture, I'd want a reputable one, but I defo need something to help me get through this last trimester.

I've been so depressed too, and when i mentioned it to the mw she just seemed to not hear me! It was very anoying, I have another appointment in two weeks time, and will try and talk again then, but it's so hard to squeeze it all in a ten minute bloody slot! I know I can't take anti d's or anything, but I don't know I just find it so hard to cope with everyday life!


----------



## MrsGlitz

I wouldn't wait two weeks, can you not go and see your GP? I have codeine and co-codamol which I alternate on and am only just managing like that. I hate taking them but I really don't have a lot of choice.


----------



## Shinning_Star

MY gp bless him is wonderful with children but had no idea what spd was, and doesn't prescribe me my painkillers with much ease, the hospital have had to prescribe them these few times. My phsyio is on thurs, and then my mw the follwoing mon, then a consultant the following weds, so lord hope I can get something sorted out.


----------



## tickledpink3

I think I am already getting this at 10 weeks and it's so painful that I was nearly in tears last night. I rarely got any sleep. Putting my legs together helps so much but the in between time is what's a killer. I normally take a 35 minute walk to work but can't any more because by the time I get there, the pain is intense. The pain is front and center of my pubic bone but also it goes down my left side into my tailbone. I can wait to see my doctor on Thursday but I'm just confused as to experiencing it this early.


----------



## Shinning_Star

I had mine from very early on, I think it just depends on a variety of reasons as to why we get it, did you have a fall or something just before pregnancy early days pregnancy? It could just be have weak pelvic muscles, etc or could just be one of those horrible things, but yes I'm afraid it sounds like spd, hope doc helps you out!


----------



## ange7894

MrsGlitz said:


> Ange can you get a second opinion? The care in the UK definately seems to be hit and miss to be honest. I was only diagnosed 2 weeks ago but I am convinced my symptoms started as early as 15 weeks and I didn't see my mw between 12 and 23 weeks. I had called her in that time and she said it may be SPD but to just wait and see. Now at almost 27 weeks I can't walk without being in agony, I can't stand long enough to even fry off some mince without being in pain. I honestly think had I been taken seriously earlier I may not now be signed off work.
> 
> If you are unable to get a second opinon then could you print off some info (plenty comes up when you google SPD) and take that to your Dr?

I kind of did get a second opinion as I called my chiropractor. I'm pretty close with her (for a doctor/patient relationship), and I figured if anyone could give me an honest open opinion about this, it'd be her. She was definitely a little more open to the idea of it, but still had never heard of it and didn't think it was as big of a deal as I felt it was. She thought I should come in for some adjustments, but I didn't want to mess with that area any more than necessary at this point. She tried adjusting me earlier on in my pregnancy before I knew what it was, and I didn't get any relief from it. I'm hoping after the baby is born, then maybe I can re-address it with her and get my bones back where they should be. 

At this stage I'm comfortable knowing that this is definitely a real condition and I'm not crazy as there are obviously many other women in the world facing the same problem. I don't need to convince my doctors... yet.


----------



## ange7894

In a lot of the reading I've done on SPD, many sites say that if you've ever had any pre-existing hip/pelvic issues, the hormones released during pregnancy can make this worse, thus causing SPD. I realized yesterday that this might be the case for me as I tried to get a few things done around the house and after just a short time was in a lot of pain and completely wiped out. I remembered that before I was pregnant, typically if I spent a few hours cleaning, then relaxed the rest of the day, my hips would ALWAYS be out of whack and I'd be stiff and sore for the rest of the night. 

*sigh* I wish there was some definitive test or something that can be done to show what's going on in there when this happens to us. Obviously an x-ray right now wouldn't be the best option.


----------



## lynnikins

Shinning_Star said:


> I had mine from very early on, I think it just depends on a variety of reasons as to why we get it, did you have a fall or something just before pregnancy early days pregnancy? It could just be have weak pelvic muscles, etc or could just be one of those horrible things, but yes I'm afraid it sounds like spd, hope doc helps you out!

hun i think you have been given co-dryamol instead of co-codamol caus its stronger , i was taking co-dryamol post birth with ds while in hopsital then swapped to co-codamol when i got home after a week, either that or its cheaper?


----------



## MrsGlitz

Looking back I definately had early symptoms at around 8-10 weeks but I was shrugged off and it's taken until 2 weeks ago to get a diagnosis. I am convinced had I got the right support much earlier I wouldn't be in as much pain as I am now, but who knows?


----------



## MrsGlitz

I have been signed off for another 2 weeks and my GP didn't look or sound optimistic when I asked if I would be able to go back.


----------



## lynnikins

i figured it out about 18wks that i needed some support to deal with my pain rather than jst modifying my activitys


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies 

Thought I'd pop in and say Hi - think i'll be popping in more and more over the coming weeks.

My spd kicked in about 20 weeks with my last pregnacy and I ended up very quickly signed of work. And here I am again - but only 16 weeks into this pregnancy; and pelvic girdle pain has been debilitating me for most of the past 3 weeks already.

I have been phoning the physio -it's a self referral system here but no reply as yet - tbh they weren't much good last time, but there seems to be a greater understanding of spd/ pgp now so am hoping for a bit more help and sympathy this time. Last time it really was ' your pregnant -so get on with it' type of reply.

I know how depressing it can make me though (last time I became a virtual recluse cos I couldn't leave the house on my own), so it's nice to have this thread to chat to others and let off some steam or just have a rant lol

xx


----------



## cymrucath

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Thought I'd pop in and say Hi - think i'll be popping in more and more over the coming weeks.
> 
> My spd kicked in about 20 weeks with my last pregnacy and I ended up very quickly signed of work. And here I am again - but only 16 weeks into this pregnancy; and pelvic girdle pain has been debilitating me for most of the past 3 weeks already.
> 
> I have been phoning the physio -it's a self referral system here but no reply as yet - tbh they weren't much good last time, but there seems to be a greater understanding of spd/ pgp now so am hoping for a bit more help and sympathy this time. Last time it really was ' your pregnant -so get on with it' type of reply.
> 
> I know how depressing it can make me though (last time I became a virtual recluse cos I couldn't leave the house on my own), so it's nice to have this thread to chat to others and let off some steam or just have a rant lol
> 
> xx

Welcome aboard hun :hugs:. It's about the only bus we can get on without help now isn't it lol?

I hope you get some sympathy and some action this time around. What are you doing at the moment to ease your discomfort?


----------



## Caroline

welcome wannabuuba#4; I had spd last time round & mine kicked in pretty much around the same time as yours this time too.

I found it very difficult last time too especially as everything was unlknown, at least this time I feel better prepared.

Well girls acupuncture has definitely worked for me, my pain during the day is much less I'm mobile without painkillers @ the mo :happydance:.

Phoned hospital should get my apointment thru for my 34 week check with consultant by end of next week. I'm just hoping this monkey turns around & isn't breech. I really do not want a section.


----------



## MrsGlitz

I never thought I would be in as much pain as I am now :(

My GP reckons I should see my mw this week. I am not due to see her until next week, not sure what she can do? My GP has already made a call to try and push physio through.


----------



## cymrucath

Caroline said:


> welcome wannabuuba#4; I had spd last time round & mine kicked in pretty much around the same time as yours this time too.
> 
> I found it very difficult last time too especially as everything was unlknown, at least this time I feel better prepared.
> 
> Well girls acupuncture has definitely worked for me, my pain during the day is much less I'm mobile without painkillers @ the mo :happydance:.
> 
> Phoned hospital should get my apointment thru for my 34 week check with consultant by end of next week. I'm just hoping this monkey turns around & isn't breech. I really do not want a section.

Did you manage to get an acupuncture referral on the NHS or did you go private? If so if you don't mind me asking was it expensive? I need something to relieve the pain but being as skint as a skint thing I may have to make do with the co-codamol and physio. I wondered if there may be some light at the end of the tunnel if you managed to get your treatment through the hospital!


----------



## debjolin

Hi girls, wondering if you could give me some advice?
If been getting terrible pain to right hip radiating down my right leg.
Dr says it is ligament pain. doesnt see much point in refering me to physio cause by the time ill be seen, il probably have delivered the baby. Bit pissed off with his answer tbh.
was wondering does this sound like SPD??
Iv no groin pain and it only affects my right side. just the odd twinge on my left side.


----------



## cymrucath

debjolin said:


> Hi girls, wondering if you could give me some advice?
> If been getting terrible pain to right hip radiating down my right leg.
> Dr says it is ligament pain. doesnt see much point in refering me to physio cause by the time ill be seen, il probably have delivered the baby. Bit pissed off with his answer tbh.
> was wondering does this sound like SPD??
> Iv no groin pain and it only affects my right side. just the odd twinge on my left side.

Could be SPD hun but sounds a bit like a sciatic nerve problem. Is the pain like a sharp jolt going right down your leg? How are you getting around? Is it uncomfortable or fairly bearable?


----------



## debjolin

Im getting around ok. Some days worse than others. I thought maybe sciatic nerve related too. feels like a burning ache pain if that makes any sense.


----------



## cymrucath

I would definitely pursue it with your doc if you are not happy hun. If it gets worse ask them to go ahead and refer you anyway. You never know you may get seen before babba comes along and at least it will help you manage the pain a little. Good luck with it.


----------



## tickledpink3

Shinning_Star said:


> I had mine from very early on, I think it just depends on a variety of reasons as to why we get it, did you have a fall or something just before pregnancy early days pregnancy? It could just be have weak pelvic muscles, etc or could just be one of those horrible things, but yes I'm afraid it sounds like spd, hope doc helps you out!

Thanks so much for responding :hugs:


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Please please please help me!!!!!!

I had SPD with my daughter but got it quite late on in the pregnancy so didnt affect me too much!

This time i have it from the start really and it has pregressively got worse and worse. I dont know what to do. 

I cant lay on my back no longer, sitting too long is agony and so is standing. It takes me ages to get in and out of bed and is so painful i could cry especially when my pelvis clicks. I cant roll over in bed so im hardly sleeping as i can only lay on my side and my arms goes dead and im uncomfortable but i cant roll over as its so painful so i just lay there for hours which does not help i dont think. 

I havent been out in weeks and getting so down about it. 

I was referred for physio but unfortunately had to miss the appointment because i had to go to the jobcentre which was at the same time as my appointment and i would have had my benefits stopped if i did not attend. I tried to call the physio but got answering machine and still havent heard anything. 

Im going to my GP tomorrow but what will she do? i think i will cry my eyes out if she says there is not much she can do. 

I cant afford a belt or anything either. 

:cry: :cry:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi girls -thanks for the welcome

Physio eventually got back to me today but not with an appointment lol -asked me a couple of questions and said that was fine she'd now go ahead and refer me to the appropriate person.... and I'll hear in due time. Oh well - 1 step closer I s'pose.

So far I am coping without analgesia, I am using a hot water bottle and heated herbal bag for relief. I have minimized my driving activities, as driving is really uncomfortable just now. Limiting my stair usage -keeping knees together as much as possible lol. My older kids are helping out -walking the dog, doing hoovering etc and I am doing pelvic floor exercises about 10 times a day lol. At first when I felt the odd twinge, I started putting preventative measures in place, hoping to put off the inevitable... but it's getting worse everyday regardless.

Caroline - So glad the accupuncture seems to work - hoping my physio dept will offer it to me -I know they do use it there, but I am not sure if the obstetrics physio is trained to use it or not.

Rachiebaby24 - so sorry you are having such a rough time -especially with another lil one to look after too. Its been 8 years since I last had spd -but my physio supplied me with a belt then -was hoping it would be the same this time around. Maybe try phoning your physio again to re-schedule another appointment.

Hope everyone is okay.

xx


----------



## lynnikins

i hope you ladies get some relief soon, i find if i break my day up then im managing to get stuff done the real killer for me is dealing with ds, im hoping to hear back from my physio about a belt this week


----------



## cymrucath

Had my physio group appt today and it was really good. The physio went over lots of stuff to help manage the pain and gave us a leaflet of exercise to do. She was very realistic and said that the pain will not go away but at least by doing the exercises and following the instructions of how to support the pelvis etc we should at least be able to manage the pain. I have to do a whole host of exercises for 2 weeks and if it is any worse or no better then I have to ring again and have a one to one referral. I am going to try my best with these exercises and see if they do any good as I really don't want to have to be consultant led for the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Rachiebaby, sorry to hear you are suffering so badly. Good luck with your GP
tomorrow, hopefully they can give you some painkillers? I really can't manage without mine.


----------



## Caroline

cymrucath - I had to pay privately for my acupuncture & it was £30.50 for 1.5 hrs. I can claim it back via my axa from work. We do have a midwife who does it on the NHS but unfortunately he is off on long term sick @ the mo so I had to go private.

Some physios do acupucture its just a question of wehter they are insured to treat pg women.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Caroline, thanks for that, I have axa through work too so will find out if I would be covered for that and if so will give it a try!


----------



## lynnikins

my exercises are making me sore and dont seem to be helping, and the massage i have to do of my hip joint makes me cry its so painful, i ended up in tears everytime i had to do a nappy change and get on the floor today to do it


----------



## tickledpink3

The pillow between the knees suggestion is a God-send. My pain has lessened tremendously the past two days. I will still bring it up to my doctor but I'm just glad the edge was taken off as I was just about to break down. I don't have to do the waddle!


----------



## lynnikins

tickledpink3 said:


> The pillow between the knees suggestion is a God-send. My pain has lessened tremendously the past two days. I will still bring it up to my doctor but I'm just glad the edge was taken off as I was just about to break down. I don't have to do the waddle!

its good that you have found something that works for you, im a very active sleeper so everytime i move preety much i wake up which makes it difficult to keep a pillow in the right posistion


----------



## MrsGlitz

Is lower back ache a symptom of SPD too? Or is this a whole different thing? I can get comfy to sleep with a pillow between my legs but now I have a killer back every position seems to hurt. Not sure what is worse at the moment, my hip/pelvis pain or back ache!


----------



## ange7894

I think it's all connected Glitz. Although lower back pain is really common in pregnancy to begin with, I think us SPD ladies will more than likely have this pain anyway. I've gotten it on occasion myself. It's so odd... the SPD pain seems to shift almost daily. Some days it's right in the front of my pubic bone, other days it's in my groin, then it's my tail bone, or back. My only theory is as the pregnancy progresses, the pubic bones are constantly shifting, thus altering where the pain is...?

I'm starting to believe the pain will never go away, even after the little one is born. I've gotten so accustomed to this that I cant imagine not being in pain anymore. :(


----------



## MrsGlitz

Definately know what you mean about the shifting pain! I think I might bite the bullet and buy a support belt. It'll mean I have to wait another couple of weeks to get my hair done (was really looking forward to it to cheer me up) but I have they help so much it'll hopefully be worth it!


----------



## Caroline

My axa is a cashback plan, we can claim back for glasses , centist, acupuncture physio etc, u just have to make sure whoever you see is registered with the british acupuncture council.

I had really bad back ache yesterday too.

I woke up @ 3am this morning still on my right side & boy was my hip sore, tried to roll over to ease it but it just wouldn't so had to resort to painkillers.

I've actually gone nearly a whole week without the need for painkillers so dead chuffed about that.
I think its flaring back up again as I was getting very sore this afternoon & by 3pm had to resort to painkillers.

Think I'll try & book another acupuncture session for next week. It worked so well just wish it was mw doing it, as the bloke that did it was an eccentric hippy, plus I have to take nearly a whole afternoon off work, 'cos I need OH to take me as its too far to walk to where he is from the nearest car park. So I have to drive home form work which take 45 mins, then go halfway back again (20mins), seession last good hour, then home. Had appt @ 4.00 last time, & wasn't home til 6.30. So this time would have to book for about 2.30 so OH can take me, then go pick kids up from school then go back for me, which would mean leaving work @ lunchtime.

Other downside is that where he actually does the treatment is upstairs & its a little old cottage so the steps are a pain, really steep & narrow.

So until I'm poppinh sev pills a day I will try & manage.


----------



## ange7894

MrsGlitz said:


> Definately know what you mean about the shifting pain! I think I might bite the bullet and buy a support belt. It'll mean I have to wait another couple of weeks to get my hair done (was really looking forward to it to cheer me up) but I have they help so much it'll hopefully be worth it!

Glitz, I've been wearing a support belt for almost a month now or so, and even though it doesn't necessarily eliminate the pain, it definitely makes a difference. You don't realize how much you need it until you've been wearing it all day and then take it off.


----------



## MrsGlitz

How is everyone today?

I had a bit of a moan to DH last night who responded with the two sentences which wind me up. "Not long left now.". Well I am sorry but 13 weeks feels like a lifetime, time is really slowing down now I am not working and can't do anything. And "Most women enjoy being pregnant.". Well I hate it. I feel guilty enough that I don't like being pregnant and am terrified that I will start to resent my son but there is no need to make me feel worse. So I started crying. I don't have a great pain threshold and am already on the codeine and I hate that I am taking them. Added to the fact that I was already disliking the changes to me physically I am not coping very well at all.

I have my midwife appointment on Tuesday with a new midwife and the first time I have seen one since being diagnosed.

I had to go to the antenatal assessment unit on Monday night as I hadn't felt Baby H move all day and he is usually very active. All was fine although it took a while to get a good trace because he was moving so much. We heard him kicking but I couldn't feel it and I feel guilty that they were softer thuds, questionning whether it's because I am on the codeine etc.

I don't know how you ladies who have suffered before have managed to go through it again; I seriously doubt I will have any more children now, especially since it seems common for SPD to start much earlier!


----------



## ange7894

Well, it's 5:30 in the morning and I've been woken up by horrible pain in my tail bone. No matter which position I choose, the pain is constant. I think this drives me crazy the most; I never know when I go to sleep at night if I'll actually sleep well or not. I was sleeping great until this pain hit. 

For those who've gone through this before in previous pregnancies, did the pain go away right after birth, or did it take a while?


----------



## ange7894

Aww Glitz I'm sorry to hear you're having a rough time emotionally. Don't be too mad at hubby by what he says; men will never fully understand or appreciate what we're going through. I can completely sympathize with how you're feeling. How can you love being pregnant when you're in pain all the time? You need to tell him that not every woman goes through SPD, so it's a whole other level that most don't have to deal with. 

My feeling is I'd probably be enjoying this pregnancy a whole lot more if I wasn't having this problem. This has been my biggest complaint since my 3rd month. I didn't have horrible morning sickness, I haven't had horrible psychotic mood swings, it's been pretty easy except for this pain. I have a stuffy nose and swollen legs, but those are just annoyances really which I can deal with. 

I know 13 weeks feels like forever, but hang in there. Just remember why this is happening and hold onto that. It'll be over before you know it and you'll have a little one to help you forget.


----------



## aflight84

sounds like we're all having problems at the moment. doesn't seem to matter what i do i can't stop the pain in my groin anymore. My hips have started to ease just slightly. not that i'm telling my consultant! but my groin is getting worse by the day it feels like i'm being repeatedly kicked between the legs and it's killing me i'm walking like a duck today!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Ange, I had an easy first 16 weeks myself. No sickness, moods weren't much worse than normal, my anxiety was cured (pre-pregnancy I was on meds for it). I had migraines but I suffer anyway so am used to it, was just a pain not being able to take anything and yes I started getting uncomfortable early but I didn't mind.

DH thinks I sleep OK and whilst I don't properly wake up (so far am lucky in that respect) I never feel like I get enough sleep so it's obviously not proper sleep. I walked to the post office and stopped in the supermarket on the way back just to get a bottle of coke. That whole trip would usually take no more than 15 minutes but took me 40 and wore me out! I am not going anywhere today!


----------



## MrsGlitz

aflight84 said:


> sounds like we're all having problems at the moment. doesn't seem to matter what i do i can't stop the pain in my groin anymore. My hips have started to ease just slightly. not that i'm telling my consultant! but my groin is getting worse by the day it feels like i'm being repeatedly kicked between the legs and it's killing me i'm walking like a duck today!

I know what you mean about walking like a duck! :lol: 

You probably should tell your consultant about your pain. I think I may well be put under a consultant. What's the difference between consultant care and midwife care?


----------



## ange7894

I feel you on the whole being worn out thing. Last weekend I was determined to get some things done around the house and all I did was some laundry and bring a box of papers upstairs, and you'd swear I just ran a marathon! I couldn't believe how difficult it was to carry something as simple as laundry up the stairs, and when I was done I was totally wiped out. Not to mention the huffing and puffing I did while doing it!

I've taken the next 2 days off (had to use the days before I lose them), so I'm hoping to get some more things done. I figured with a 4 day weekend I can do a little each day without feeling too rushed.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey ladies -can i Just ask -for those of you who work -
are you signed off on the sick or have you been due to your spd? If you are off sick -when did you get signed off; I am only 16 weeks and keep thinking if I can only get through today / this week etc

I was working last night and by about 5am I was really struggling to move- not good in my work, I am a nurse and really need to be light on my toes sometimes - DH says I shouldn't be going in tonight but I feel so bad about having more pregnancy related illness so early on, I have had 3 weeks off with extreme sickness already.

I too feel like I have been kicked in the groin and the pain is radiating up to my hips and I am starting to really struggle to get moving, I keep getting stuck. AND I waddle too -lovely DH found a cartoon song on U Tube (the duck song) and keeps singing it to me -waddle wadlle lol!!!

ange - after my last pregnancy I still did suffer form SPD -It wasn't too bad generally but even 7 years on, I discovered if I had been walking up lots of stairs or been on a vigorous dog walk etc then my pelvis really ached. However I had no physio post pregnancy and I hear thast ensuring that your pelvis is re-aligned properly can aid in the recovery after baby is born.

MrsGlitz- so sorry to hear you are having such a rough time. Hope you are feeling a bit better. It is frustrating when ppl say things like that (especially your DH) because YES we want to be enjoying our pregnancies more too - it's not like we chose to be crippled in pain. Who wouldn't rather be blooming and feeling full of life and energy lol?? At the moment I must admit, I AM still being able to really love all the non pelvic related issues and am still enjoying it but I am only 16 weeks and I remember how depressed and down I got last time, as I got more and more housebound.Chin up -take care of yourself. xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Wannabubba - I have been signed off since 12 Jan after struggling for about 6 ish weeks, I was 25 weeks then. I work in an office so I am not on my feet, I definately wouldn't have coped until then if I was! I do know someone who has been signed off with SPD (expecting her second) since around 12 weeks I think and she's a nurse too. She suffered even worse with her SPD first time round but is having Bowen Therapy which is helping (and I can't afford!).


----------



## lynnikins

my spd isnt the biggest problem i have at the moment its my hip which is seized due to it overcompensating for my spd causing me pain and i can barely walk on that leg i need crutches and i need them quick so i can stop using my left leg caus the hip is getting worse everyday and nothing is helping ive been doing everything the phsyio sugested and using heatpacks and deepheat to ease the pain but nothings working :(


----------



## MrsGlitz

lynnikins said:


> my spd isnt the biggest problem i have at the moment its my hip which is seized due to it overcompensating for my spd causing me pain and i can barely walk on that leg i need crutches and i need them quick so i can stop using my left leg caus the hip is getting worse everyday and nothing is helping ive been doing everything the phsyio sugested and using heatpacks and deepheat to ease the pain but nothings working :(

:hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

now DS is in bed and the washing from upstairs is put away and the stuff from downstiars is folded im going to take a bath while i wait for dh to get home


----------



## Lost_Plot

I hope I'm in the right place. This is my first post and reading all about SPD has frankly scared the hell out of me. I'm only 16 weeks (tomorrow) and it's my first time so I'm probably being overly worried about nothing.

I've had pain in my lower back since 10 weeks although it was really icy back then so I assumed I'd just hurt myself while trying not to slip over as I was mostly shuffling. 

It's not so much my back now it's about an inch below where my hip bone starts on my left side. It's got steadily worse and more localised for the last couple of weeks. Getting up out of bed in the night or when I get up in the morning it's been really sharp pain and since last Friday it's getting worse. I must have been walking funny because it was making my calves ache.

It's hurting nearly all the time now walking has become really painful. Sitting at my chair at work is uncomfortable although I'm pretty sure that's my own fault as I sit on my feet.

I haven't really got any pain elsewhere though but I don't know how I'm going to cope if this gets worse as I get bigger I haven't even got a bump yet. I know my bones are supposed to move about so I guess this is normal and I don't have a very high pain threshold so I don't know if it's just me being a wimp or if I should make a doctors appointment. 

My mum says I should get a support belt but as I said I haven't even got a bump yet so it's probably far too soon for that.

Should I just grin and bare it for now?

Sorry if this sounds really stupid.


----------



## Caroline

Lost plot the serola belt is not a support belt bump, but helps stabilise the pelvic joint & stops it from being so mobile, I started with mine @ 12 weeks when I started with spd niggles. I didn't have a bump @ that point either.

It take about 6 weeks after birth for mine to settle & for me to be able to manage without crutches.

MrsGlitz, when you see mw speak to her about getting referred to see consultant around 34 weeks to see if he is prepared to maybe induce you @ 37/28 weeks due to the pain.

My midwife wrote to my consultant @ my booking in appointment so I saw him @ 14 weeks, I'm waiting for my appointment to come thru for 34 weeks were we will be discussing induction (& hopefully not c-section just hoping this lil monster will turn round by then) @ 37 weeks again.


----------



## Rachiebaby24

hey girls...just wondering what painkillers you have.....i been given co-codamol by the docs but told not to take them regularly as they are addictive :shock:


----------



## MrsGlitz

I have codeine to take 3 times a day, which is the addictive ingredient in co-codamol. I have been told that at my stage it is OK to take but that if used heavily in the latter weeks, can cause breathing difficulties for the baby after the birth. I am worried and try not to take it too much but it's the only thing that takes away the pain. I also have co-codamol to take 3 times a day. I tend to only take the codeine first thing in the morning, then will take co-codamol at 3-4 hourly intervals and the codeine again last thing before going to sleep.

I am not comfortable taking it but if I don't I am in agony, there isn't really much else we can do. At this stage I start seeing the mw more regularly and I am hoping that I she will see me even more now I am on these meds.


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya, im 15 week + with my 3rd baby and been told i have SPD. been signed off for 2 weeks for now got to sort physio out, my doc said i can only take paracetamol


----------



## MrsGlitz

Your doc has probably advised you to try paracetomal first. If you take 2 every four hours for a few days and find that still isn't working then go back. They can give you co-codamol or codeine but they don't like to until you have tried the maximum
paracetomal for a while.

It may be worth getting a support belt too? I haven't got mine yet but I have heard they are great! You could be waiting a while for a physio refferral.


----------



## MrsGlitz

I have a personal question...

My libido seems to have started to return, it's vanished since my BFP! However, being in pain I haven't actually tried to dtd. What positions do you find more comfortable? Any?


----------



## lynnikins

well with my spd then lying on my side to spoon is out of the question and because my pain is located in the rear of my pelvis i can cope with my legs apart just not on my back so we are manging cowgirl style posistions for the moment , ( good thing dh has good arm muscles and can help with the motion by holding my hips/pelvis) that or me just on the edge of the bed and him kneeling on the floor in front of me, lol but that wouldnt work if your spd affects your pubic area,


----------



## lynnikins

my libido has gone wild recently, i also find if i can have a long hot bath right beforehand then i have a bit more freedom of movement and i have some "Heat in a click " heat pads to use for pain relief afterwards


----------



## xerinx

I can only do it from behind.... Its a bit of a palava tbh we get in the mood then im having to try and turn over ect it aint exactly sexy :rofl:

Ive tried on top but it kills me, i cant lay on back and spoons doesnt work well as cant move legs when on side!

If we do it from behind i make sure i have pillows under me supporting me ... under bump and pelvis... I do ache after but if i have a bath straight after it seems to get rid of it a bit.

There is always a way its just finding whats comfy for you.


----------



## wannabubba#4

MrsGlitz said:


> I have a personal question...
> 
> My libido seems to have started to return, it's vanished since my BFP! However, being in pain I haven't actually tried to dtd. What positions do you find more comfortable? Any?

Lol -It's so unfair isn't it?? I am so horny at the moment, DH just has to look at me too long and I am gagging for it (sorry def TMI lol) :haha::haha:

But, he is then worried about hurting me, afterwards gets really guilty if I am sore -aaarrggghhhhhh :growlmad::growlmad: and yep the awkward positional changes and ''ow ooh sore'' remarks from me when I am doing them are hardly what you'd class as sexy lol :blush::blush:

Well I have just been to see my physio (after all the moaning about waiting for them to get back to me lol -she phoned yesterday afternoon and agreed to see me today) and now have a lovely support belt which is really great -the pain is still there but I just feel more, well more supported lol :wacko:
Also I have a not so great pair of crutches and have been told to rest for two weeks -my work are really gonna love me aren't they?? Was s'posed to be in tonight too. In saying that, I was actually in tears when I arrived home this morning after my night shift, could barely get out of the car and went to bed with tears rolling down my face cos I was so sore - so probably for the best. DH was like -phone them now and tell them you are not going in - I was all sob sob:cry:, I cant take any more time off work bawl bawl bawl :cry::cry:-tirednss, pain and pregnancy NOT a good combo :winkwink:

So back to the docs for me on Monday to get advice on analgesia (which I have been avoiding like the plague other than the odd paracetemol to help me over to sleep) and a sickline for two weeks. Then back to the physio next Friday for some manual manipulation (ouch) - she couldn't do it today as everything was too unstable and painful.

Hope everyone else is doing okay today 
xx:hugs:xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Thanks for the advice ladies! 

I am having an OK day today. At least so far and am managing to walk fairly easily.


----------



## lynnikins

not looking forward to the rest of today esp going and getting ds from upstairs after his nap im so sore and i havent done anything i slept all funny last night though, i really hope im not this sore tomorrow caus its my birthday, oh well only 3 days left till i see the physio and hopefully shes managed to get hold of a belt or crutches for me


----------



## MrsGlitz

I ended up buying mine own belt as at the moment the I can't see a physio for a month and even that is a class rather than a one to one. I hope your physio can give you one!


----------



## Shinning_Star

HI all, 

I would love to have sex but have tuned my mind not to think about it because it's just imposible! We've tried all positions and I still end up in tears so DF bless him doesn't even ask, which kinda work to be both good and bad, as I know it's cos he's thinking about me, but doens't help my mindset about feeling so fat!

I can't do anything either household chores are awful, my house is an abs mess, my DF gets so annoyed washing up but I can't stand long enough to do much at all, I try but only manage ten minutes and with a family of five that barely touches the glasses! The only thing I can just about manage is the washing and I sit on a chair to to it, but still i can't do it all. It just adds to the depression, not being able to spring clean on sat as per previous routine.

I went to physio yesterday she gave me a belt which is a relief, thank goodness didn't have to pay for it, I'm not sure it helps or not, it seems more painful when on but then when I take it off the relief lasts longer? So bit of a weird one, i think it helps me get around and it pulls everything in together which is what I feel it needs to do. She said I wasn't at crutchec stage yet, but more than likely would be in a few weeks. She made me stand on one leg and said there's not too much movement but it's very unstable! SO not sure what the difference is. Anyway she also pointed the blame more to the fact I fell over in very early pregnancy at like 3 weeks, and really hurt my cocyx (scuse sp.) to the point I had difficulty walking for a few weeks, but didn't think there was anything that could be done about it so didn't go to docs or anything, but said having this pregnancy so close to olivia has definately aggravated it. 

So anyway I have a belt, and am to call back in a few weeks if I feel I need crutches. 

My pain seemed to ease off for a couple of days but kicked right up again, so been taking painkillers again today! OH I cannot wait until the end of this pregnancy and No I don't think there will be another one, I could not bare to go through this all again call me a whimp but it affects soooo much more than just my mobility!

Anyway Huge HUgs to all, hope your all getting through it with day to day gritting of teeth!


xxx


----------



## MrsGlitz

I don't know how you ladies who have gone through it before have managed to do it again. Both DH and I would love another but I don't know if I can put myself through it again. Not just because of the physical pain but the feelings of loneliness, frustration, anxiety and depression. 

DH is now starting to realise just how difficult it is for me. I think I have said before, I was already struggling with the changes to my body as I have a great figure usually and started showing quite obviously at around 6-8 weeks, that was a big enough deal
for me. Now not only do I feel fat but I feel ancient with it! OAPs walk faster than me!


----------



## MrsGlitz

I don't know how you ladies who have gone through it before have managed to do it again. Both DH and I would love another but I don't know if I can put myself through it again. Not just because of the physical pain but the feelings of loneliness, frustration, anxiety and depression. 

DH is now starting to realise just how difficult it is for me. I think I have said before, I was already struggling with the changes to my body as I have a great figure usually and started showing quite obviously at around 6-8 weeks, that was a big enough deal
for me. Now not only do I feel fat but I feel ancient with it! OAPs walk faster than me!


----------



## Shinning_Star

I do feel the same but I guess you kinda ave to look a it, there are people who live with pain like this all their lives, this is just until our bubs are born! True it's def hard enuf, but whenever feel particulalry down just remember it's only temporary!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Shinning_Star said:


> I do feel the same but I guess you kinda ave to look a it, there are people who live with pain like this all their lives, this is just until our bubs are born! True it's def hard enuf, but whenever feel particulalry down just remember it's only temporary!

I am sure once he is here I will realise it will have been worth it! I keep trying to remind myself of that now but it can be hard to remember on the bad days.


----------



## ange7894

I too am having issues with sex. Hubby and I have pretty much given up on the actual deed several months ago when my belly was getting too big. We were disappointed but tried not to make a big deal out of it when there are plenty of other enjoyable things we can do in the mean time. Well that idea didn't last long once the SPD really set in and the pain was too much for me in any position I sat or lied down in. This really got to me because I can't even cuddle with him, so I'm missing him terribly. My libido has its ups and downs, so I'm kind of grateful that I'm not horny all the time. But when I am, it gets me pretty sad. Fortunately he's been incredibly patient and understanding about it all, so that takes some of the guilt off my mind.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah I comp understand, lol my df is the same, but then when he is relaxed about it I worry I'm not sexy enuf for him anymore, or he resents me for all he has to do now, i dunno, lol it's a no win situe


----------



## xerinx

My oh is brilliant to be fair he does everything i ever ask of him and more.

He isnt even that bothered if we dont have sex... sometimes that makes me wonder if he doesnt fancy me anymore but tbh hes always been that way. He doesnt come onto me anymore at all in case im not in the mood and i get peeved with him asking. But if i ever want it then he will happily oblige :rofl:

We have always had a very healthy sex life and im suprised at how well things seem to be even if we dont dtd. (my ex hub cheated on me as soon as i couldnt have sex in last 2 pregnancies) Ive been worried that my oh now would do the same but i have no doubts that he wouldnt even consider it.

I do feel bad for him sometimes as ive gone from being the suggestive one to a beached whale:rofl: But i guess men can be more understanding than we think!!

I dont actually know what the point of this reply is but i started typing and random things came out lol.

:hugs:


----------



## ange7894

my hubby is kind of the same way. He's really the quiet one in our relationship when it comes to initiating sex, so this doesn't surprise me too much. I know it's affecting him when he hugs me every now and then with this pouty look on his face and says in a kind of kid like whimper, "I miss you". I've been the one complaining the most in this department.

As far as appearances go, I actually love my pregnant body, which is a total shock to me. I've had weight issues on and off most of my life, and over the last few years my weight had evened out to something that was tolerable. All my weight gain for this pregnancy has been in my belly, which has actually made me feel awesome about it. Being overweight and "feeling" fat is a totally different thing for me that having a big preggo belly. Plus I feel confident that because it's all in my belly, i won't have that hard of a time losing it. So, having a different body hasn't really affected how sexy I feel, but the discomfort and feeling her move around definitely kills the mood.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Well it's 3.40am and I have woken up due to my SPD and heartburn; I could cry!

It's nice to know we're alone with regards to the difficulties we're facing!


----------



## tiggercats

Hello everyone and :hugs: to all who are still in pain. My LO is a month old now so I haven't been on this thread for ages and I've only skimmed through.




MrsGlitz said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> I had a bit of a moan to DH last night who responded with the two sentences which wind me up. "Not long left now.". Well I am sorry but 13 weeks feels like a lifetime, time is really slowing down now I am not working and can't do anything. And "Most women enjoy being pregnant.". Well I hate it. I feel guilty enough that I don't like being pregnant and am terrified that I will start to resent my son but there is no need to make me feel worse. So I started crying. I don't have a great pain threshold and am already on the codeine and I hate that I am taking them. Added to the fact that I was already disliking the changes to me physically I am not coping very well at all.

Glitz, I didn't start suffering from spd until about 34 weeks (and gave birth at 38 weeks) but regardless of the spd I didn't enjoy being pregnant at all and also wondered if I would resent my LO, I hated the changes to my body and the limitations on what I could do both because of just being pg and spd. The second I had Alex in my arms I was so relieved, happy and in love. Despite everything (including a difficult labour) I could never resent my gorgeous baby and felt guilty for even thinking it in the pregnancy.

I found labour difficult once I got out of the birthing pool. I was transferred from birth centre to hospital due to high BP and useless contractions. In hospital they wanted to put my legs in stirrups and that was painful, I could move my right leg but left one wanted to stay straight. So anyone nearly due don't forget to get your partner to help measure and take note of the comfortable distance you can open your legs and the positions you like/dislike.


Ange, I think you said something about your chiropractor. I went to see mine (who is now actually registered as an osteomyologist - same sort of thing) He was brilliant, he actually put my pubic bone back in place as he could feel it had moved, he also adjusted my hips and generally straightened me out. It was well worth the visit. 

:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

Saw my doc on Thursday but she doesn't classify it as SPD but just plain on ligament pain. I explained to her where most of the pain is located and all she said to do was just take it easy and continue to sleep with the pillow between my knees. Looks like it's goin to be a long 9 months.


----------



## ange7894

Hi tickled,

Unfortunately I believe most docs in the US don't know what SPD is, so we're kind of on our own here. I was told by my doc as well that it was completely normal to feel this kind of pain and that there was not much I can do about it. As I'm sure you can see by this huge thread, this is a very real condition and women are actually diagnosed with it, so trust your instincts.


----------



## tickledpink3

I barely made it through walmart last night. I was two seconds away from getting one of those electric carts. Needless to say, i won't be going back for a while. Thanks for your reply ange


----------



## Shinning_Star

Aww, sorry your doc not so good, my doc didn't know what it was either I had to go thorugh midwife and consultant, in a way the mw have a kind of blaze approach to it all cos they say it's sooo common, 1/5 women or something, so I think it's gone the other way and they underestimate how much pain I'm in as it's not mild case here, physio said I was above half but not at the top of the scale yet, I thought I was about half, but that's me also underestimating it sometimes, I think it feels like your such a fraud, cos it can't be seen and you just get on with it, it feels like everyone thinks your making it up! 

Not to say I haven't had loads of support (cos I have) especially frm my family, but sometimes I wonder if they really understand how horrible it is.

Needless to say I've had a bad night tonight. Ended up in tears, df took the night off work, I did alot the last fortnight and think my body just about had enough. Plus Olivia is now on the move so consantly up and down trying do stop her doing herself an injury! I did go to bed at six pm tonight but woke at ten, it seems as much as my body needs to be in bed my mind is finding it hard to deal with,so now at 2.20 am uk time, I'm lying on my bed in pain, wanting to sleep but brain not letting me. :dohh:

I have midwife app tmor too routine 28 weeks and discuss this bub's movements as still few and far between, thing is they keep saying well your so active you had a toddle to sort out plus everything else, and I'm like I'm not active I have flippin spd, that means I've cut down laods of what I do, and I'm certainly not running around or doing housework! GTRR 


Hey ho will catch you all soon!


----------



## tickledpink3

I agree! It's like people just look at me especially given that I'm just in the first tri so they just pass it off. Have fun at the appointment tomorrow.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Well ladies, tears work! I called the physio dept on Friday to confirm that I can make the appointment they sent me for the 25th February. But I said I am in a lot of pain and discomfort and cried that I would really appreciate it if I could be seen sooner. I got a call at 8am (which woke me up!) saying they can fit me in at 11 on Wednesday! So I am chuffed.

As long as I take my painkillers regularly I seem to manage OKish. But I can now feel my hip clicking and my two pelvis bits rubbing together! That's more discomfort rather than full on pain.


----------



## wannabubba#4

MrsGlitz -yay for tears lol -but a shame that it takes tears to get help sooner really. I have felt great relief from a combination of the support belt I was given and the crutches, I really hope that you get some relief too.

Tickledpink - I totally agree with ange -you need to pursue this with midwife (if she needs to refer you to physio) or even better can you self refer to physio where you are? My mw was a bit blase about it all too and I agree not a lot of GP's know anything about it but my physio was great -gave me leaflets about prenatal care, what to expect in labour and delivery and exercises to do to try and assist my core stability.

Dont give up xx


----------



## ange7894

I agree on the feeling that people must think you're making it up because it can't be seen. I've tried so hard to keep my complaining to myself because I don't want the people around me to think I'm over-exaggerating on how hard this pregnancy has been. 

Sleep is getting soooo much harder now (a little over 4 weeks to go), that I'm waking up constantly. My awesome technique for sleeping is failing me now, so sleep isn't lasting as long as it used to. I have no idea how I'm going to last the next 4+ weeks :cry: My tail bone and lower back have been bothering me more lately, so even sitting on the couch watching TV has become painful. 

*sigh* I'd much rather be losing sleep right now because my baby is already here needing to be fed. Losing sleep due to pain and discomfort is the most awful feeling. You want so desperately to sleep but your body won't let you.


----------



## lynnikins

shining star, i hope you got some sleep sweetie i was awake in the night in pain too and had my physio today, i swear that woman is delighting in tourturing me and she still hasnt mangaged to get funded to get me a belt or crutches as she works seperatly from the hospital physios, so im going to need to buy some myself i think caus yesterday i was so bad i was soooo sore


----------



## MrsGlitz

I am never going anywhere again!!!

I thought today was an OK today. I just walked to the bank, popped into the shop to get an onion and eggs and that took me 45 minutes. It was absolute agony, I was crying by the time I got home and had to stop twice. It would usually be a 15 minute job to do that!

I am waiting for my PJs to dry then I am getting back into them and lying in bed. I am lying on bed already!


----------



## cymrucath

MrsGlitz said:


> I am never going anywhere again!!!
> 
> I thought today was an OK today. I just walked to the bank, popped into the shop to get an onion and eggs and that took me 45 minutes. It was absolute agony, I was crying by the time I got home and had to stop twice. It would usually be a 15 minute job to do that!
> 
> I am waiting for my PJs to dry then I am getting back into them and lying in bed. I am lying on bed already!

Aaw bless you:hugs:. Well hopefully when you get to the physio they will be able to help you somewhat. I have been much better since starting the physio only last week. I did go without my pelvic/tummy support thing they gave me yesterday and by the evening I realised that I would not be doing that again in a hurry:wacko:. You don't realise how much good it's doing until you go without it. I feel a little better each day now I am keeping up with the exercises. I can't recommend them enough when and if she gives them to you to do. My pain free gap has increased even in the 5 days I have been doing them. There is light at the end of the tunnel hun and I so hope you find even a little relief soon. For now though get them pj's on and eat some chocolate and relax (the chocolate is optional but I find it always helps me:happydance:!!)


----------



## bunnyhop

Hi everyone,

I think its time i join you this is my 3rd pregnancy with SPD funny enough my 2nd was much better than my 1st but this time it seems bad again, i have a belt and crutches been to the physio twice. Im really stuggling with work i only do a 3 day week but after the 1st day in im in so much pain i cant work the other 2 days. Got a docs apt this afternoon hoping he will help me x


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi bunnyhop

If you already have a belt, crutches and are seeing a physio I am not sure what else your GP could do? Other than give you codeine and sign you off.

Strange how your second pregnancy was easier in terms of the SPD, I thought it usually got worse?


----------



## bunnyhop

MrsGlitz said:


> Hi bunnyhop
> 
> If you already have a belt, crutches and are seeing a physio I am not sure what else your GP could do? Other than give you codeine and sign you off.
> 
> Strange how your second pregnancy was easier in terms of the SPD, I thought it usually got worse?

Yep each one is meant to get worse thats why i think this los a boy as maybe it was me carrying a girl in between im not sure really. Hes signed me off, i wont take meds when preg and he fully supported that we discussed me possibly trying acupunta spl but if it dosnt work after a couple of goes he said not to bother x


----------



## Lost_Plot

Hi, back again. How long should I put up with this pain before I go to the doctors? Is it too early do you think at 16 weeks? 

I don't want to seem like I'm just an over anxious new mother or a wimp but it's getting really painful walking now even just up and down the office at work the walk home tonight took me ages as I had to keep stopping because of the pain. 

I don't have much faith in NHS they'll probably tell me it's all part of being pregnant everyone else does.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Have you got an appointment with your mw soon? Most see you at 16 weeks (though mine didn't). If so then definately mention it. If not then book in to see your GP. If you're struggling you need help. I for one can't cope without my codeine. I am hoping the belt (when it arrives) and phsyio will lessen the need for them but if not I will just continue taking them. I wouldn't have been prescribed something which could be harmful to my baby!


----------



## Caroline

bunnyhop - I had acupuncture a couple of weeks ago & it really helped me, I was at the point where I was taking 6 painkillers a day just so I could walk. At the moment the pain is bearable most days. I've had a few bad days, but I don't think my coughing fits with this stupid cold have helped that.

I defo recommend u give it a go.


----------



## Lost_Plot

I have my blood results this friday but stupid as it sounds I don't know if it's a midwife I see or if it's just a nurse.


----------



## bigbloomerz

4 weeks to go till I should be popping! SPD is blummin EVIL now, especially at night, baby is so heavy and putting pressure on everything, have got the crutches but cant use them in the house as I keep knocking into things lol. 
Anybody else swearing by their microwavable bean bags? Dont know what i'd do without mine! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

bigbloomerz said:


> 4 weeks to go till I should be popping! SPD is blummin EVIL now, especially at night, baby is so heavy and putting pressure on everything, have got the crutches but cant use them in the house as I keep knocking into things lol.
> Anybody else swearing by their microwavable bean bags? Dont know what i'd do without mine! xx

Hi bigbloomerz - when did you start using your heated beanbag? My physio told me last week to not use one at the moment as baby is still so low down in my pelvis just now - she says because we dont know yet where the placenta is lying. I was only 16 weeks then though, when is it safe ? :shrug:
Hopefully soon!! I have physio again this week -i'll ask her then too xx

xx:hugs:


----------



## MrsGlitz

I cannot wait for my physio appointment tomorrow! I really hope it will lessen my reliance on painkillers.


----------



## lynnikins

im hoping my mw can coordinate with my physio about getting me some crutches as earlier this morning i moved/leaned forwards in the chair i was sitting in to reach DS and got really sharp pain in the front of my pelvis, I now can really sympathise with everyone who gets this pain all the time, the back of my pelvis is killing caus i over did it on activity last night caus i was working out my annoyance at DH and ended up doing things stupid that i know not to do partly caus DH was mad at me and wouldnt help , it was brutal to my joints though and i didnt hardly sleep as a result and now im reallhy really sore all around, , thankfully DH is home today though so i don't have to do everything for ds


----------



## bigbloomerz

wannabubba#4 said:


> bigbloomerz said:
> 
> 
> 4 weeks to go till I should be popping! SPD is blummin EVIL now, especially at night, baby is so heavy and putting pressure on everything, have got the crutches but cant use them in the house as I keep knocking into things lol.
> Anybody else swearing by their microwavable bean bags? Dont know what i'd do without mine! xx
> 
> Hi bigbloomerz - when did you start using your heated beanbag? My physio told me last week to not use one at the moment as baby is still so low down in my pelvis just now - she says because we dont know yet where the placenta is lying. I was only 16 weeks then though, when is it safe ? :shrug:
> Hopefully soon!! I have physio again this week -i'll ask her then too xx
> 
> xx:hugs:Click to expand...

I started using mine at about 24 weeks :) Its a safe remedy, just dont have it too hot and dont leave it on there for too long xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Ooo I forgot to ask about a hot water bottle; I don't have a bean bag thing.

I went to physio. I was late as it took me so long to walk from the bus stop. Anyway, I have been fitted with tubigrip to help me pull everything in and stand straight. I also have a support belt and crutches. I hate crutches! They are a mare to use but they take the weight so help.

I'm meant to be visiting family next weekend, not sure how I am meant to get a coach and carry a suitcase with crutches!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oh and she said that my pelvis is too weak for they gym ball at the moment.


----------



## Tudor Rose

bought a support belt thingy online as i knew it would be a while til i see the physio (it doesnt seem to be making any difference) see my midwife on monday and hopefully she will refer me, i cant see me going work anytime soon as im in agony now after walking the kids home!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Initially my support belt didn't seem to make a lot of difference but it turned our I was wearing it too high.

My physio didn't give me any excercises to do, just told me
to rest a lot, wear my support belt when walking and to sort of tuck my bump in so my back is flat rather than curved.


----------



## Shinning_Star

I was going to add this, it's great as long as you manage to get it in the right place, which I have to admit can be a pain trying to find it when everything hurts normally anyway!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Those who use support belts, do you just put them on when walking? Or do you have them on all them time?


----------



## ange7894

I wear mine pretty much all day during the week until I get home from work. Once I'm home and know I'm going to be resting on the couch I don't need it as bad. I would be lost without it at work now because I'm so accustomed to wearing it. Especially the later I get in pregnancy. During the weekend it depends on what I'm doing. If I'm going to be home the whole day I don't feel the need to wear it. But if I go out, I'll put it on. I just feel more secure and supported wearing it. It doesn't really help the pelvic pain for me, but because all my weight is in my belly, having it on makes me feel like I have more control over my body. The extra weight in front without the support is even more uncomfortable.


----------



## mummy0704

hi everyone looking for a bit of advice, my consultant wants to give me a stretch and sweep and then induction at 37 weeks due to spd is anyone else doing this thanks x x


----------



## bigbloomerz

OMG now babys head is engaged and moved down a bit, I am suffering! My Hoo Haa is SO sore! I cant sit down for very long as its just too painful, but yet to stand up or lie down hurts too! SO Uncomfortable! grrrrr xx


----------



## lynnikins

mummy0704 said:


> hi everyone looking for a bit of advice, my consultant wants to give me a stretch and sweep and then induction at 37 weeks due to spd is anyone else doing this thanks x x

i have friends who got induced due to their spd, i doubt i will end up in that boat, need to order a support belt as i dont think the physio is going to be able to get me one, 

oh and for the lady looking for a beanbag thing that you warm in the microwave then John lewis do teddy bears with them in and they do other ones with lavender in them too, i made my own when i was younger just sewed up a square bag and filled it with un-ground wheat kernals and a few sprigs of lavender and sewed the top well, it went in the microwave for 1-1/2 min with a small cup of water to stop the wheat burning


----------



## Caroline

mummy0704 said:


> hi everyone looking for a bit of advice, my consultant wants to give me a stretch and sweep and then induction at 37 weeks due to spd is anyone else doing this thanks x x

I had this done last time @ 37 weeks.

Due to see consultant @ 34 weeks for him to see how I'm getting on, & he'll probably do the same this time round now.


----------



## MrsGlitz

I am going back to a GP on Monday.

Now the problem I have is that some days I feel OK. Rarely for the whole day but for a few hours.

How do you know if it's Ok to go back to work? I mean, I called work this morning as I have been having problems getting hold of HR. Anyway, my boss asked if I was feeling better. Now, this morning, I was. So I said I was. I now wish I hadn't said that as this evening I am in huge pain again. Probably from spending 2 hours in the salon chair getting highlights done.


----------



## Shinning_Star

I think it's a case if when you feel better you can't asume it's gone cos it hasn't. I think we're all a classic case of this get a bit of respite go on almost as normal and suffer big time for it, I would say your just better staying off work tbh.

I mainly wear my belt when I'm going out or when I know I'm gonna be on my feet for a little while, And although I don't think it helps the pain tbh it does help me feel more supported and stops the kinda giving way of the legs. 

I'M SUFFERING BIG TIME today but been on and off of hospital beds, saying that they did get a wheelchair for me! At what point is it your not suppost to take codeine anymore?


----------



## MrsGlitz

Thanks Shining_Star, I think I will just get my GP to sign me off again. I don't actually have a designated one, this will be the third GP I have seen since I have had SPD. The first one put me on 60mg of codeine to take 3 or 4 times a day if needed. Then I went last week, to a different GP who said that was too much so put me down to 30mg every 4 hours. It will be interesting to see what this other GP says on Monday! To be honest, the 30mg isn't doing much but I haven't been following the prescription properly, maybe I should!

I am not sure when they say you should stop taking it. I know sometime in the few weeks leading up to labour, so I guess if you have a sweep, c section or induction booked you'd be advised to stop taking it?


----------



## lynnikins

i was taking co-codamol in labour with ds its what they gave me so i could sleep lol they just dont want you on high dosages of it when your due /overdue/in labour, so i wouldnt worry if i were you aobut it


----------



## annietiger

hi ladies, im just new to posting on here. I would just like to ask if anyone finds the support belts from physio just makes you feel worse after wearing it? I have the pelvic girdle pain and also hypermobility and im in a lot of pain. Im just feeling so bad that sometimes i just want to stay in the house. :cry:


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi annietiger

I pretty much stay in all the time as I am in so much pain. The support belt does help me walk when I need to but I do sometimes feel worse after. I think because it pulls you in so much? Have you got an NHS one? I have found that very uncomfortable as it is so big.

:hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

i dont have a support belt yet but i hope it doesnt make it worse when the physio tried one on me then it made everything feel so much more secure otherwise i feel like everything is just going to fall off the sides iykwim,
and all i do is stay in the house aside from the odd shopping trip , but i am going to have to give up driving i think its just too painful


----------



## MrsGlitz

I think the thing with support belts is getting them on in the right place! So long as you are able to get it back on in the right place and pull it tight but not too tight you should be fine. I think my problem the other day was I might have pulled it too much!

Lynnikins - I know exactly what you mean about feeling like you're falling out!


----------



## lynnikins

i really feel like my pelvis is made of sharp glass today, ive developed a weekness in the front joint too , and when i got up from the talbe after lunch i nearly screamed in agony and getting in and out of the car to get home was soooooo painful i dont know how i will cope this week if my physio doesnt have my belt im going to buy one caus i need it badly esp if its all going to keep getting worse now:cry:


----------



## MrsGlitz

When are you seeing your physio? I hope they can help!


----------



## kylie123

Ive had SPD from about 12 weeks with this pregnancy ( i'm now 34 weeks + 4 days ) and in the last week its got sooo bad. I went to hospital on friday because the pain in my pubic bone was so severe but they sent me home with co-codamol and told me that i need to see the consultant on monday and discuss a possible induction at 37 weeks. I've been on crutches from 20 weeks,nothings helped really :*( feel so sorry for all you women who have it too because it can be so debilitating. I have a 5 and 3 year old and am a single mummy so some days i really struggle but knowing there could be an induction available has cheered me up a little xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

That's what worries me about having another child, not so much the pain but coping with it with a LO!

I am off back to the Dr tomorrow. I'll take my notes as the physio also wrote in there "PGP - Severe". That's the same as SPD right?


----------



## lynnikins

im seeing the phsyio again tomorrow , not looking forward to the driving bit though


----------



## tonyamanda

MrsGlitz said:


> That's what worries me about having another child, not so much the pain but coping with it with a LO!
> 
> I am off back to the Dr tomorrow. I'll take my notes as the physio also wrote in there "PGP - Severe". That's the same as SPD right?

its the same.. here in Australia they call it PI pelvic instability :)

I finally went to the physio and got my belt. It was great cause they gave me some breathing exercises that can help. and the belt is helping a little :thumbup: 

@lynnikins goodluck today hun.. : i also have to drive today a fair way.. it just kills :(


----------



## lynnikins

yeah well im up earlier than i thought i would be to drive my husband work as although its not sleeting or snowing at the moment its predicted to do so this morning so he doesnt want to walk to work


----------



## ange7894

I'm having a bad night (I've woken up pretty much every hour since I went to bed). My back and tail bone have been the main source of pain this time. I have to be up for work in 3 hours so I'm not sure how much more sleep I'm actually going to get. Not looking forward to the day ahead. :cry:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi ladies
I really dont know what to do -
My spd kicked in at 13 weeks and by 16weeks I was off sick -my physio thought that two weeks rest might have made a difference in how I managed it - enabling me to go back to work.
So, now it is mid week two of sickness, although I am not due back at work until 23rd Feb after annual leave and I need to either phone and resume or let them know if I will be still off. 

I cant stay off -bloody hell - I am only 18weeks pregnant and have had 5 weeks sick (3 due to hyperemesis, and now 2 due to spd) and I have only been in the job for 7 months but last night I needed myy DH to practically lift me off the sofa cos I was too sore to move. I feel as though my pelvic bone has split and it is so sore that I am in tears a lot of the time.
Oh shit- what to do????

:cry::cry:

xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

What do you do for a living? I work in an office role and still have been signed off since just after new year, this is now my 5th week and I have been told not to expect to go back until after my maternity leave. Some days I can just about shuffle to the bathroom and back to bed/sofa. It's not easy being signed off but I sleep so poorly at night that I have to have a nap every afternoon; there is no way I can work full time, everything is such an effort and tiring now.

How many of you are being induced early? I have to have a growth scan tomorrow as my FH is measuring 7 weeks ahead. The thought of continuing to full term with a large baby scares me!


----------



## wannabubba#4

MrsGlitz said:


> What do you do for a living? I work in an office role and still have been signed off since just after new year, this is now my 5th week and I have been told not to expect to go back until after my maternity leave. Some days I can just about shuffle to the bathroom and back to bed/sofa. It's not easy being signed off but I sleep so poorly at night that I have to have a nap every afternoon; there is no way I can work full time, everything is such an effort and tiring now.
> 
> How many of you are being induced early? I have to have a growth scan tomorrow as my FH is measuring 7 weeks ahead. The thought of continuing to full term with a large baby scares me!

Hi -I am a nurse; I work in an intensive care unit. 

And I really want my baby to be delivered in the community midwife unit, if this doesn't ease up will they make me go consultant led? Anyone know?

xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oops double post!


----------



## MrsGlitz

My mw didn't mention being referred to consultant today. When's your next mw appointment? We're lucky as our mw unit is attached to the main consultant delivery suite so I guess I could try for a birth at the mw led unit first.


----------



## jen35

I've had some hip pain for over a week now which tends to worsen after I get home from work, (I have a very physical job). On Sunday I tried to change my jeans and as I bent over standing on one leg I could feel a click in my hip followed by the most intense pain which made me cry...alot. I couldn't stand up straight or put weight through my leg. OH came running up the stairs as I was hanging onto the wardrobe and lifted me onto the bed. I just lay there with heat on for an hour or two wonderig what the heck to do. I've been off work since and saw the GPyesterday. He gave me co-codamol and told me to rest and heat it but TBH its not getting any better. 

I know I need to see a women's health physio but didn't get a referral. I don't really want to contact the MW cos I find her really unhelpful and always feel like I'm bothering her. 

Anyone had this? Did it go away with rest? I'm shuffling around like an old dear :dohh:


----------



## Caroline

I'm grateful I've got a job I can do sitting down otherwise I'd have been off since 16 weeks.

I've found my crutches make a huge difference & without them & support belt I would be housebound & immobile.

wannabubba they won't put you consultant led as there isn't anything they can do. LAter in pg they can look into an induction @37 weeks but not sure how that would affect delivering in mw unit.

Mrs Glitz - I wasn't referred to see my consultant last time until I had an appointment around 32 weeks. I saw him @ 34 weeks where he arranged to see me @ 37 for internal to see if induction was a viable option although he was optimistic as it was my 3rd. My mw referred me to him @ my booking in appointment so I was in the system, if I needed to see him, but he actually saw me @ 14 weeks as it was starting up. He said he would review @ 34 weeks with a view to induction again if I'm having problems again. Still waiting for appt to come thru mind.

Jen - rest & heat will certainly help to settle it. Make sure when dressing you do it sat down hunni. You need physio referral for assessment tho & if needed suport belt & crutches.


----------



## MrsGlitz

I agree with Caroline, rest and heat will help you. Take the painkillers regularly too, not just when you feel the pain. Taking them regularly will keep it at bay. If co-codamol doesn't help, give him a call and he may put you up to codeine which is what I am on, I also take paracetomal at the same time. Re the referral, call your mw and ask for one. If that doesn't work, call your GP. I would also be housebound and totally immobile without my crutches and support belt.


----------



## CurlyCasper

Hello, can you help? I am seeing the physio for the first time tomorrow with suspected SPD. 
As well as hip/buttock pain, I also frequently end up in agony across the front of my belly when I sit down and try to open my bladder/bowels. It is very intense and I sometime have to stand up to relieve it (which makes for fun times trying to aim at the loo with pee!) It doesn't happen until I actually get into position on the loo, if you see what I mean.

In your experience is this likely to be connected to SPD? or more of a general constipation/ligament pain/not enough room for everything in there type thing?

(Not sure whether to ask about it. Fear physio might laugh if she thinks its just wind or similar!) I'm 17 weeks gone by the way.

Thanks


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi CurlyCasper

The pain you're describing sounds a lot like me when I have constipation. It would actually be worth mentioning to your physio as they can give you exercises to help with that too. Well, the physio I saw gave a brief presentation at my early bird antenatal class and said that womens health physios help treat bowel and urinary problems too. She also said that when you need to (tmi!) do a number two, to rest your feet on a stool to put your knees above your hips, helps bowel movements apparently!


----------



## kylie123

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hi ladies
> I really dont know what to do -
> My spd kicked in at 13 weeks and by 16weeks I was off sick -my physio thought that two weeks rest might have made a difference in how I managed it - enabling me to go back to work.
> So, now it is mid week two of sickness, although I am not due back at work until 23rd Feb after annual leave and I need to either phone and resume or let them know if I will be still off.
> 
> I cant stay off -bloody hell - I am only 18weeks pregnant and have had 5 weeks sick (3 due to hyperemesis, and now 2 due to spd) and I have only been in the job for 7 months but last night I needed myy DH to practically lift me off the sofa cos I was too sore to move. I feel as though my pelvic bone has split and it is so sore that I am in tears a lot of the time.
> Oh shit- what to do????
> 
> :cry::cry:
> 
> xx

Aaaaw i really feel for you hun. Im almost 35 weeks now and have sufferered from about 12 weeks ( i also had hyperemisis in the early stages :-( ) unfortunately its a condition that gets worse,and only eases after delivery but if you go to a physio they'll recommend excersises and depending on your job, they'll be able to advise you on how to make yourself comfortable at work etc but to be honest, i had to give my job up because i couldn't walk after 20 weeks without crutches and couldn't sit for longer than ten minutes in the same position. the support belt helps some women but unfortunately nothing has worked for me.I hope you manage to sort yourself hun, be persistent though because i find because this is my third child they tend to try fob you off and don't really take it seriously. xx


----------



## jess_smurf

hi 

I think I have SPD I am in a bit of pain, the problem is more with my left side, i get pains in my pubic bone area my left hip and leg and bump hurts on the left side, my bum aches and I can't walk any distance any further than going to shops and back, I have the waddle from about 17 weeks

I think this is due to giving birth to my angel not long ago the getting pregnant again very quickly 

its making me miserable, I know its not the worst case ever, but i do really do much i cant keep on top of the house work at all 

tried to call MW today and wasnt available will call again tomorrow but just feel awful and trapped at being quite immobile


----------



## CurlyCasper

Thanks Mrs Glitz - I'll be sure to ask about it anyway, then. Will come back later to reveal the verdict on SPD.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oh my gosh, I am in agony this morning! I have to go out to the hospital for a growth scan and more tests.


----------



## livin

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hi -I am a nurse; I work in an intensive care unit.
> 
> And I really want my baby to be delivered in the community midwife unit, if this doesn't ease up will they make me go consultant led? Anyone know?
> 
> xx

Hey there, I'm a nurse too, this is baby number 4.

I managed to work until I completed my 15th week of pregnancy and literally couldn't go on any more. I'm using my crutches and support belt but am still in agony most of the time. By the sounds of it, you aren't fit to work. I am on permanent sick leave until my maternity leave kicks in.


----------



## livin

My doc prescribed me co-codamol 30/500 with a bit of coaxing, but has said I can only take 2 once per day, the rest of the time it should be paracetemol. My DS turned blue and stopped breathing after he was born and rushed to scbu, so am a bit worried about taking anything else, as doc said the codeine depresses babies respiratory system. He has also said if they can't manage my pain then they will refer me to an obstetric/orthopaedic clinic where they have alternatives including stronger painkillers which would be prescribed under obstetric care. He also said other options such as wiring the pelvis together under local anaesthetic are available if necessary -ouch ouch.

Could anyone tell me what painkillers they are taking. I'm also using my heatpacks, crutches and support belt but am still in loads of pain.


----------



## Rachiebaby24

well thats the last i will see of my bed for the next ten weeks!! Slept on the recliner sofa chair last night and actually managed to sleep quite comfy!!! Poor OH!


----------



## wannabubba#4

MrsGlitz said:


> My mw didn't mention being referred to consultant today. When's your next mw appointment? We're lucky as our mw unit is attached to the main consultant delivery suite so I guess I could try for a birth at the mw led unit first.

Hi my choice is either CMU (2 mins from my house) with no anaesthetist cover and no medics or going to one of the maternity units - about 15 miles away. :cry::cry:

At the moment I am under the midwife pathway and hoping to stay that way; as far as I have researched so far -I should be fine in CMU as long as they dont want to induce my labour -cos they'll not do that at the CMU.

Hope you are feeling a bit better MrsGlitz, the pain is awful isn't it -I was up most of the night last night too.

And I feel so useless, poor DH is doing everything, and I feel so bad xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks for the reply livin -I think it'll be back to the GP tomorrow - but to be honest I feel they look at me like I'm a fraud (most of them anyway). 

Which makes me so mad, cos apart from this pregnancy and having the flu in 1997 and having spd latterly in my last pregnancy (2003) I am never off my work sick; in 18 years working for the NHS.

And I feel sooooooo guilty too -like I am letting everyone down xx

Re painkilers -my GP was reluctant for me to even take paracetemol -said she'd only recommend them for occassional use - lol what a joke -there's a GP who understands the pain of spd... NOT!!!!


----------



## jen35

has anyone had PGP and been able to return to work after a period of rest? I have been off for three days now and feel the rest has done it good so today i got the hoover out and just hoovered the front room. Guess what, the pain came back and I'm suffering again. 

Having a physical job I'm nervous about going back. Has anyone been able to get back to work successfully?


----------



## livin

Depends what you work at Jen. I managed it in my last pregnancy but worked in an office, before i done nursing training. If your on your feet or your job is heavy, it is probably unlikely.


----------



## lynnikins

jen i would try to get yourself a support belt im imagining you suffer from scaroillic joint pain by you describing it as PGP rather than SPD, I have the Serola belt and we brought it through Amazon but you can get it cheaper on some other sides and it really helps my scaroillic joint pain , it hasnt dont much for the SPD in the front of my pelvis though so i think i will be wearing it when im suffering at the back and stick with my shuffling walk and doing as little as possible when the spd is the worse pain, if i get both at once i will have to bug my physio for some crutches , my pain has be constant all day today and made me really miserable but i have done quite about around the house today as well so its not a surpise,

Ive been given co-codamol but im trying to avoid taking it as i build up a tolerance for painkillers like codine within a week or so and they cease to have an effect so no point taking them from then on, 
Sadly for me DH rolled over to get up yesterday and went through the supports on his side of the bed so we have no bed frame at the moment which means im having to get up from the floor in the morning and im going to have to put my duvet back on my side of the bed to cushion my hips as i barely slept last night, 

oh well im off now for a bit to put ds to bed which at the moment includes putting him back in bed every 3 min as hes gone from a cotbed to a bed today and wont stay in it


----------



## jen35

Thanks livin, :flower:I work in stroke rehab and use large bits of equipment as well as hands on with the patients. I've got an occ health appoint on Monday so lets see what they say.


----------



## jen35

Hi lynnikins, Yes it is SIJ pain, no SPD and FX'd it doesn't appear! Thanks for the belt tip, I was thinking of getting one of those but wasn't sure which one. Poor you having a broken bed, I can imagine how painful it must be getting off the floor, if you're anything like me the pain is at its worst 1st thing in the morning. Good luck weaning your little one into a bed!


----------



## lynnikins

well i put him in bed and settled him with a story then left the room and i didnt hear him get out of bed i'll go back up and check him in a a bit to make sure hes not playing and is infact sleeping but when i left he made his sleeping whimper and sounded like he got the point


----------



## MrsGlitz

Everything has been painful today; the front of my pelvis, back, hips and coxy. Even sitting has been uncomfortable all day. Thank goodness for crutches. I live in a studio flat and have even had to use the crutches today to get to the bathroom!


----------



## wannabubba#4

jen35 said:


> has anyone had PGP and been able to return to work after a period of rest? I have been off for three days now and feel the rest has done it good so today i got the hoover out and just hoovered the front room. Guess what, the pain came back and I'm suffering again.
> 
> Having a physical job I'm nervous about going back. Has anyone been able to get back to work successfully?

Oh Jen - NEVER do the hoovering lol, one of the first things my physio told me last time I had spd -no hovering, no pushing trolleys, - its one of those movements that inolves a lot of pelvic rotation and coordination and as you unfortunately found out -it really hurts
Hope you are feeling better - I am following this question with bated breath - I have been off for two weeks so far, my physio thought a rest may help but not so good so far :cry::cry:


----------



## MrsGlitz

I can't do this for another 11 weeks! I am in absolute agony again today. I have taken my codeine (30mg) and paracetomal and am still laid here in bed in tears. My foo feels like it's split, the front of my pelvis is throbbing, as is my back. My hips hurt just going to the bathroom. My legs ache too.


----------



## livin

Sorry you are suffering so much Mrs G, have you tried using heatpacks along with the painkillers. I find sometimes I get more relief from them than just the painkillers.


----------



## lynnikins

im not feeling too sore today was wearing my belt out this morning when i went for lunch with friends and it helped heaps, taken it off now as im mainly sitting down for a bit now will put it back on for my next stint on my feet,


----------



## jen35

Oh Jen - NEVER do the hoovering lol, one of the first things my physio told me last time I had spd -no hovering, no pushing trolleys, - its one of those movements that inolves a lot of pelvic rotation and coordination and as you unfortunately found out -it really hurts
Hope you are feeling better - I am following this question with bated breath - I have been off for two weeks so far, my physio thought a rest may help but not so good so far :cry::cry:[/QUOTE]


Lol! I asked OH to put the hoover upstairs so I could do the bedroom, think I'll leave it for him to do! Thing is I hate knowing something needs done and I can't do it. My friend is coming over for dinner tonight, perhaps I'll ask her to do it! As for pushing trolleys, it was pushing a patient hoist that started this pain in the first place. Having spoken to my boss and told her the pain is really no better she suggested I come in and do some work at the computer and see how I go. If Occ Health suggest I do this I'll leave my uniform at home so I don't get roped in to treating patients! :nope:

Hope ur feeling a bit better today.


----------



## lynnikins

my carpet really needs a vaccum but the vaccumecleaner needs cleaning out first and im not doing that so DH will have to do that tomorrow when hes here, im hoping DH will take DS out for a swim tomorrow afternoon too so i can rest caus im very tired after today and yet have to go get DH from work since he walked in today,


----------



## MrsGlitz

If DH walked to work can't he walk home? :hugs:

I am going to call my GP tomorrow and ask if I can be referred to an oesteopath, I have heard they work wonders! If not I guess I will have to pay for treatment myself, I don't think my medical insurance covers anything pregnancy related!

I am going to visit family tomorrow for the weekend in Bristol. It's a choice between a 3.5 hour coach journey or 2.5 hour train journey but the train involves one change and crossing over to a different platform; so I will probably get the coach!


----------



## Shinning_Star

DF has to do hoovering! H e started off really well was doing it everyday now lucky if it's once a week.

I've been in tears today too the pain has definatley got worse this week, it's no longer mainly my upper thighs it is now mega painful groin even just sitting down! Usullay the groin gets bad if I've over done it, but nope from moment I got up this morning it's been agony! 

I'm also mega hormonal I just wanna scream at everyone, but I think may be due to tiredness, last night I had heat packs between my legs and on lower back bubs didn't like it much but tough! LOL I still had to take tablets in order to b able to sleep.

I had to go and get my 28 weeks bloods done today, (yes late) I phoned the mw and she said how did we miss that! I had to go and get it done though cos have consultant app on weds, so they need to be back by then. I have a lump where she stuck the needle in! I knew she'd done something cos as she put on the next cannister thing, she shoved the needle further and towards my body. And why do they have to b sooo bloody miserable!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies -hope everyone is well, or should I say coping with things okay.

I went to GP again today - got a script for co-codamol. Really hate to take tablets at all but if needs must.

She really thinks I shouldn't be going back to work -says she thinks I am gonna end up on bed rest as it is -oo-er!!! And said she relly doesn't think i should be driving either. It is sore when I drive, but I dont want to become a recluse for the next 22 weeks :cry::cry::cry: 

xx

p.s MrsG -I asked about osteopathy; and altho she admitted she didn't know much about them -she didn't recommend it at all. Said that the risk of further damage seemed extremely high, with the symphis joint being seperated already. But if you find out any more accurate info please let me know xx


----------



## lynnikins

mrsG i would make him but its dark and really cold and a 6 mile walk so i feel mean lol


----------



## MrsGlitz

lynnikins said:


> mrsG i would make him but its dark and really cold and a 6 mile walk so i feel mean lol

Ah fair enough!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Shining_Star - it sounds like we are in a similar position with the pain. What dose of painkillers are you on? I have a small bruise from where my me attempted to get my bloods on Tuesday. Mind you, better than for my OC test 2.5 weeks ago, that bruise has only just gone! Yet I don't have a mark from the person who took them yesterday!

Wannabubba#4 - I'll let you know what my GP says about oesteopathy, I have heard only good things about it.

I need to pack my bag for the weekend tonight, am leaving at am tomorrow. Last time I went up I managed with just a backpack but I need to take my maternity support pillow as I can't sleep without it! DH has agreed to come with me to the coach station and I have my aunt collecting me in Bristol.


----------



## lynnikins

ok driving was definatly a bad bad idea the traffic was horrible and i had to make evasive manouvres 3 time to avoid idiots trying to kill me, thankfully dh sorted dinner so i dont have to think about it but i do have to now entertain myself for the evening as once again hes out for a bit


----------



## cymrucath

Ladies I think there must be something in the air this last few days!! I had been having a good couple of weeks since attending physio and doing the exercises but the last 2 days have been agony. Last night I got at most an hours sleep and poor DH was suffering with me because I can't move without letting out little whimpers. I am lucky that DH works from home and can work whatever hours he wants so he hasn't got too annoyed by his sleep deprivation which is odd because he is such a grumpy guts usually if he doesn't get enough sleep lol!! I think we should all have a scheduled yell out in pain at the same time lol so we know we are all venting some anguish LMAO!! Sending all of you spd girlies hugs and hope that you all feel better tomorrow.

Mrs G You take it easy on your trip now, maybe take a wheat bag to put behind you on the coach seat if you will be sat down for a while.


----------



## cymrucath

lynnikins said:


> ok driving was definatly a bad bad idea the traffic was horrible and i had to make evasive manouvres 3 time to avoid idiots trying to kill me, thankfully dh sorted dinner so i dont have to think about it but i do have to now entertain myself for the evening as once again hes out for a bit

You poor thing, is it always that bad driving around there or was it just a night when nutters were set loose do you think? I can't drive at all at the moment because my hips lock when I put my foot on the accelerator which is obviously not good!!


----------



## MrsGlitz

You wouldn't believe I am only going for 2 nights. I've had to take a fairly large case so my support pillow fits and I am taking another pillow to put behind me on the coach plus a couple of heat packs! Lol!


----------



## wannabubba#4

MrsG -Have alovely time when you're away -hope your journey is okay :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

I used to regularly make the journey to my parents down south on trains and esp half terms etc but there's no way I could do it with two kids a buggy and bags.I wldn't make it onto the bus. 

I have started waking up in the night yelping in pain, I can't turn in bed, and I can't wear satin pj's as they irritate my foo. Certainly don't wanna add thrush to my problems! Df was getting sa bit irriated last night a I just cld not get comfy and everytime I moved it was a bloody army expedition! I tried to go to tesco's today to get my tea, it's a five min walk it took me two and a half hours, I'm very sad to say I think this is the last of my independance! I was in so much pain before and I honestly cldn't imagine it would get worse, but it has and it's awful! I was also hoping I'd not need crutches, I kept thinking it might happen but also though maybe if I'm induced Imight just miss it, but nope reckon gonna have to go back to physio! I can't honestly believe it.

OH well I'll try and stop moaning. I've been taking 30/500's co-codamol. My codrydamol finished and I haven't been back to docs yet! Taking previous co-codamol. But I kinda blink tears through the pain cos I'm so worried about this babys heart rate I'm too worried to take it regularly, plus it never gets rid of the pain completly so tbh prob just try and bare with it!


----------



## xerinx

Im sorry for everyone thats in pain but a lil ray of light i guess you would class this as....

I had my baby a week ago and spd completely went straight away :happydance:

I had a section due to other factors and the pain of the section was less than my spd!!!

I hope all you ladies find a way to manage the pain and just keep telling yourselves that it will go once LO is here :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

Congratulations, just remember not to rush back into things! I am worried about this, so scared it's never gonna go away!


----------



## xerinx

Shinning_Star said:


> Congratulations, just remember not to rush back into things! I am worried about this, so scared it's never gonna go away!

Im really lucky and oh is great... im ff lo so oh does get up with him and if i need anything doing oh will happily do it.

He tells me off if he thinks im doing too much and i have pillows and quilt on sofa ready for those naps and rests!

Im sure once you have your lo and recover you will be back to normal hun this was my 3rd pregnancy with spd and ive gone back to normal pretty much straight away with all of them. I obviously still ache from where my body is trying to get back to normal but thats hurting less and less everyday. 

I had my 1st bath tonight and i must say it was absolute heaven!! Never knew how much i missed relaxing in the bath :)


----------



## Caroline

Enjoy your weekend away Mrs G.

xerinx - congrats on the birth of your lo.

I'm not expecting my spd to disappear overnight, last time it took several weeks b4 I could get around without crutches.

Shinig star - I know its hard but I 'd defo bite the bullet & get the crutches I found initially once I got the crutches the pain eased somewhat as it was taking the stress away from pelvis.

My PMA is wanning a little @ the mo, I know my lo @ the end of this is totally worth the pain, but like you shining star I've found the past few nights its just impossible to turn over in bed.

I was in agony today and like an idiot went into work thinking once I'd downed some painkillers I would be fine, but no they eased the pain, but still had difficulty walking even with crutches. Pain seem to everywhere @ the mo, hip pubic bone, down thighs. Would go back for acupuncture but tbh can't face the thought of getting up the stairs.

Seeing my consulant on March 4th then mw week after , so hoping that I will have a management plan by 4th March with hopefully a possible date for induction.

Co-codamol don't seem to affect this lo, but do make me drowsy & today also made me feel quite sick.

I've decided as of today that if I get up in am & feel the need for painkillers then I'm not going into work.


----------



## Shinning_Star

I think thats probably for the best caroline, like I said the painkillers never seem to completly help eiether. 

I'm so sick of being so bloody down all the time, I try so hard to be positive but then something else comes up or the pain gets worse, I hate being miserable I just can't help it. :dohh: :cry:


----------



## lynnikins

cymrucath said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> ok driving was definatly a bad bad idea the traffic was horrible and i had to make evasive manouvres 3 time to avoid idiots trying to kill me, thankfully dh sorted dinner so i dont have to think about it but i do have to now entertain myself for the evening as once again hes out for a bit
> 
> You poor thing, is it always that bad driving around there or was it just a night when nutters were set loose do you think? I can't drive at all at the moment because my hips lock when I put my foot on the accelerator which is obviously not good!!Click to expand...

its always bad around here there are real nutters on the roads and caus most of the local A roads have a 40 or 50mph limit then people forget to swap down to 30, that combined with taxis, buses and suicidal cyclists make it a risky business


----------



## lynnikins

im off to bed, i had a bath this afternoon while DH had DS at the pool but the getting in and out and driving to and from the pool undid any good the bath did, that and wobbling around the supermarket wasnt great either, need to put some extra padding on my side of the bed tonight me thinks, I hope ds decides to sleep well for me tomorrow so i get a bit of a break too as DH is at work all day, 
he wants to go to Littlehampton on Sunday and although i want to spend Valentines with him i dont want to spend 1 1/2 hrs in the car each way then have to chase DS around during the day


----------



## Butternut

Hi - sorry but what is the definition of SPD? I've been getting a stitch-like pain between my pubic bone and hip and was thinking it's the ligaments stretching? It was so painful I had to stop walking today on my daily walk. First time its happened.
thanks


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive harldey slept a wink, im so tired and in so much pain think i did too much yesterday and as a result im in pain, OH was out last night and my 4yr old son fell asleep on the couch and i carried him upstairs, the pain was agonising i though i was gonna break in 2 i think next time i.l just get the duvet and sleep with him on the couch, OH hungover on the couch just said " will you make me a cup of tea" i bit his head of screaming im in pain you idiot do it your self and hobbled out.

i think this is the worse its ever been, got a heat pack on right now sat down but im going to have to move its hurting siting down


----------



## lynnikins

Butternut said:


> Hi - sorry but what is the definition of SPD? I've been getting a stitch-like pain between my pubic bone and hip and was thinking it's the ligaments stretching? It was so painful I had to stop walking today on my daily walk. First time its happened.
> thanks

its genrally pain in the joints within the pelvis bone structure , genrally located more towards the front and people who have pain in the back of their pelvis in the joints there tend to use PGP instead hope these links help

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicgirdlepain/


----------



## lynnikins

Tudor Rose said:


> ive harldey slept a wink, im so tired and in so much pain think i did too much yesterday and as a result im in pain, OH was out last night and my 4yr old son fell asleep on the couch and i carried him upstairs, the pain was agonising i though i was gonna break in 2 i think next time i.l just get the duvet and sleep with him on the couch, OH hungover on the couch just said " will you make me a cup of tea" i bit his head of screaming im in pain you idiot do it your self and hobbled out.
> 
> i think this is the worse its ever been, got a heat pack on right now sat down but im going to have to move its hurting siting down

oh hun you really have to stop doing things like that, im just so thankful we have DS in his toddler bed so i only have to go and open his door and he will get up and come downstiars with me in the morning no more lifting him out of the cot which used to start me off for the morning, 

You should try alternating heat and ice packs my physio said that ice is more likely to work


----------



## Caroline

Well I've had to take today off work sick. I can't move in bed without being in agony, I could hardly walk this morning with crutches the pain was so bad & its not just in my hips, its down my thighs & across my front bone too.:cry:

I got halfway downstairs to ge breakfast & my hips just gave out the pain was excrutiating I actually though I was going to have to shout & get OH to come & rescue me.

I've goggled acupuncture & found a clinic plus 2 other ppl who do acupuncture in the town I work so I'm gonna give them a ring & see if the treatment rooms are downstairs. One also gave mobile no so they may even do home visits. So thats my job for Monday.

Shining star I know how difficult it is to stay positive whne the pain is so bad. I just hope when I see consultant on 4th he get management plan in place 'cos having dates to work to really helps.


----------



## Shinning_Star

I could never carry my son up the stairs, LOL he nearly six though I guess, I'm afraid I'd have to have woken him up, I'm scared carrying Olivia up the stairs at weekends! YOu gotta try and not do things like that!

Caroline, sorry things are bad for you too, but at least you stayed home, Hope you have some joy with the acupuncturist! It did seem to work albeit a little shortlived.


----------



## lynnikins

oww im hurting and i havent even done the first nappy change today and im not looking forward to doing it as it is going to hurt bad


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi ladies

I have had a nice time with my family, they've let me rest lots and been understanding about not being able to go for a walk or to the park. The pain has been bad and my codeine isn't even helping now.

I was meant to go home yesterday but after putting my case into his car, my sister's boyfriend (who was meant to give me a lift to the station) locked his keys in his car! By the time he managed to get to his house to get a spare, I had missed the only coach. I looked at trains but they are chaos on a Sunday afternoon and there was only 10 minutes for my change. So I had to stay last night.

I am really finding it hard with the pain. I am a deep sleeper so have been getting more sleep than a lot of you. I was meant to see my GP this morning but obviously being 78 miles away, I had to cancel! He's not in til Thursday now. :cry:


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
hope you're all ok. 
I'm off to see the consultant tomorrow to set the date for the section god i can't wait to just know when this pain will be over with. I'm hardly sleeping now cos i'm in so much pain if it's not the hip dislocating it's the grinding in my pelvis i can't win! then there's the getting up 4 times a night to pee and that just starts it all off again ARGH. 
Roll on tomorrow night when the real countdown starts!


----------



## Tudor Rose

not long now aflight!

im seeing the doctor tomorrow about going back work, i simply can not afford to stay off, i had just been signed off again too for another 4 weeks, ive spoke to work and they are thrilled i maybe coming back i wont be seeing to the heavier clients and may do some office work too. just hope the doctor will let me go back.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Could you maybe go part time?


----------



## lynnikins

oh im glad im not going anywhere today its like the sky is falling with the rain level outside, 
and going upstairs to get ds in a few min is going to kill bad but he needs to get up and start the day, man do i wish my family were nearby about now as i could just call mum and get her to take him for the day, i didnt sleep half bad last night just was so short it seemd caus DH woke me up when he got up to go to work this morning


----------



## Tudor Rose

MrsGlitz said:


> Could you maybe go part time?

i will be doing part time 18 hours a week max. which is 3, 6 hour shifts so it should be ok.
my mum isnt pleased with me for going back, but i have 2 other children to think about as well, i know the baby is safe and snug in me. i will just have to be careful!
pain is moderate today, got my heated beany thing on. i just wish i could sleep through the night!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies

Just have to say how much admiration I have for all you ladies coping with spd and having young children too. OMG -I have relatively older kids -7,12 and 15 who need some running about after but at least I dont have to lift them, or change nappies (diapers) or puch a pushchair etc -you poor things!!! How on earth do you cope? 

I am off to GP again this morning -needing to extend my sickline. I feel soooooooo guilty for not going back to work. Keep thinking maybe next week, then it comes around and I am still in pain, still struggling with crutches etc... And also, really worry about going to the GP -in case they think I am a fraud. 

Oh well, Time to go, Have a good day ladies - hope you are all reasonably well. 
xx


----------



## lynnikins

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just have to say how much admiration I have for all you ladies coping with spd and having young children too. OMG -I have relatively older kids -7,12 and 15 who need some running about after but at least I dont have to lift them, or change nappies (diapers) or puch a pushchair etc -you poor things!!! How on earth do you cope?
> 
> I am off to GP again this morning -needing to extend my sickline. I feel soooooooo guilty for not going back to work. Keep thinking maybe next week, then it comes around and I am still in pain, still struggling with crutches etc... And also, really worry about going to the GP -in case they think I am a fraud.
> 
> Oh well, Time to go, Have a good day ladies - hope you are all reasonably well.
> xx

good luck at the gp hun

you should understand how we do it having kids yourself hun, as a Mum you just do whats required of you even if it makes you hurt so bad you cry, its part of being a Mum putting those kids first all the time. Thankfully my DS is walking and able to handle the stiars and in a toddler bed so apart from lifting in and out of the puschair then i really dont have to lift him much, its more the getting down to do nappies and tidy up that get me bad


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well back from the docs and signed off for a further 3 weeks, now need to phone my work and share the news with them. Not looking forward to that!

Oh well - I am back at physio tomorrow for hopefully some pelvic manipulation -will either cure me or kill me I presume. xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

wannabubba#4 said:


> Oh well - I am back at physio tomorrow for hopefully some pelvic manipulation -will either cure me or kill me I presume. xx

ouch sounds painful!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Tudor Rose said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Oh well - I am back at physio tomorrow for hopefully some pelvic manipulation -will either cure me or kill me I presume. xx
> 
> ouch sounds painful!Click to expand...

I know lol- but if there is a chance it might help then I am all for it :hugs:


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Does anyone have a recliner chair/settee? It has worked wonders for me not lying completely flat. I still have pain but im no longer in agony and can actually walk and i get some sleep!!! 

I sleep on mine which isnt nice with OH in the bedroom but it wont be forever!


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive been the doctors they are reluctantly letting me return to work and has written in big black letters LIGHT DUTIES ONLY and has also give my 30/500mg co-codamol. in pain now as OH knocked into me accidently.


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Tudor Rose said:


> ive been the doctors they are reluctantly letting me return to work and has written in big black letters LIGHT DUTIES ONLY and has also give my 30/500mg co-codamol. in pain now as OH knocked into me accidently.

they have given you co-codamol?? i have been given them and on the box it says makes you drowsy! How can you work if your in pain and drowsy?!


----------



## Tudor Rose

Rachiebaby24 said:


> Tudor Rose said:
> 
> 
> ive been the doctors they are reluctantly letting me return to work and has written in big black letters LIGHT DUTIES ONLY and has also give my 30/500mg co-codamol. in pain now as OH knocked into me accidently.
> 
> they have given you co-codamol?? i have been given them and on the box it says makes you drowsy! How can you work if your in pain and drowsy?!Click to expand...

i took 2, 3 hours ago didnt make me drowsy, i.l just have to see how i go with work, i can only try if i can manage til at least 25 weeks i.l be happy and if need be i.l start my maternity leave at 29 weeks


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi ladies!

I know tomorrow is going to be a killer day for me; I spent 3 hours hobbling along baby shopping on my crutches. I didn't realise the time I spent on my feet; though I have been in bed since I got back!

I should have seen my GP yesterday but was stuck in Bristol and unfortunately he only works 2 days a week so am seeing him on Thursday. Sometimes my dihycodeine works, sometimes it doesn't relieve the pain. I am going to ask about oesteopathy or changing meds. I guess I might as well get him to write another sick note then as my current one runs out on Tuesday.


----------



## cymrucath

Make sure you take it easy for a few days now if you can MrsG! I have been stupid today though, spent most of it stood ironing everything in sight and I am in agony now. I've been sore for the last couple of days so why I did it I don't know but I already feel like my back is split in 2!! Not looking forward to going to bed tonight, I know it's going to be agony!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Don't worry I will take it easy, make sure you do too cymrucath! Do your ironing sat down next time! 

I know I definately pushed it too much today, I feel like my pelvis is splitting open just walking (or should that be shuffling?!) to the bathrom.


----------



## aflight84

Hey girls, I officially feel defleated! I went to see my consultant last night to set the date for mia's arrival and he wouldn't let me explain my concerns about leaving it to 39 weeks just kept talking over me about how even thiugh term at 37 weeks every day coints which I understand fully but if my spd and dysplacia is so bad I'm in tears with the pain surely that's reason enough to bring it forward to 38 weeks?? 
I'm calling the hospital to pleading with them today but I don't knoow what else to say to get them to see how much I'm struggling


----------



## Tudor Rose

hope you get it sorted aflight,
i took 2 co-codamol (30/500mg) at 4pm yesterday and they didnt do much, took 2 at 11:30pm and went to bed and when i lay down it felt like the room was spinning like it does when you,ve had a couple to drink, so if im taking them in the day i. take 1 co-codamol and 1 paracetamol, its the 1st time ive slept through though!


----------



## aflight84

the lady i spoke to was way less than sympathetic (bitch) she said a little sacrifice now is nothing! yeah trying dealing with dislocated hips from 11 weeks pregnant cow bag! 
the only thing i can do is go back to see the consultant next week and see if i can convince him but he'll only do what he thinks is right for the baby which by NHS guidelines is section at 39 weeks ARGH


----------



## MrsGlitz

As I suspected I am in massive pain today. Serves me right I suppose. Going to spend the day in bed!


----------



## lynnikins

im in really bad pain today, thank God that dh is home to help today, i spent an hour and a half cleaning the understair cupboard last night then today got to the doctors to find out my Antenatal with the GP was missing it just vanished between me booking it 2 wks ago and today so i had to walk home since dh has taken the car to be serviced , they offered me an appointment 2 hrs after my original time which was useless as it took me half an hour to waddle home after waiting there for 30 min for them to see if the mw or the gp could squeeze me in, so by the time i got home i was due back there in a hour which aint gonna happen caus it would take me more than 30min to get back there on foot caus its up the hill on the way there, and im already crying in pain just to adjust the position of my leg while sitting here, ive taken a couple of co-codamol and i just hope they start working so im not stuck in one place all day


----------



## Kirsti

Hello am i ok to join in here. i was told last week i had this SPD :( i escaped it JUST with my other two i think! but this being my third baby in under 3 years its hit me bad :( do you all have tips to coping with it on bad days positions etc. Also i have a two year old an 17 month old so i have them to run after which doesnt help but i cope if you have any advice i would gratefully appreiciate it :) xxx


----------



## cymrucath

MrsGlitz said:


> As I suspected I am in massive pain today. Serves me right I suppose. Going to spend the day in bed!

Me too :cry: I have noticed though that my pain free gap has increased and now the pain is very localised on my right hip and in the right buttock going down into the groin. I think I am better when I sit propped up as when I lay down it just feels like my leg is too heavy for the rest of me if that makes sense!
I hope all you ladies feel a little better later on, I am going to get myself snuggled on the sofa with a hot water bottle and watch some trashy daytime tv.
Sending you all much love!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## livin

I just got back from antenatal clinic at hospital, I was asking about different pain relief available or if possible on my really bad days if I could take an extra co-codamol, my GP said anything stronger or more than 2 per day would need to be under obstetric care.

Was told by doc that they will not advise any more than 60mg codeine per day along with the paracetemol. So I've to stick with the 2 co-codamol 30/500 over 24 hours. Also said if pain is so severe, they can take me in and give me morphine short term whilst monitoring. Obviously with 3 other kids its not an option. Only good thing to come out of it was that she said I should return at 37+1 weeks to discuss induction at 38 weeks - so at least its all documented, but right now I'm so sore and near to tears.


----------



## Tudor Rose

livin- my doctor (gp) prescribed me co-codamol 30/500mg and said up to 4 a day is ok as long as its well spaced out. but i cant take 60mg in one dose it makes me feel tipsy so taking 1 with 1 paracetamol. 
ive just been out food shopping, OH pushed the trolley but i know i.l suffer later on :(


----------



## MrsGlitz

I find it bizarre how we're all being told different things about the amounts of codeine we can take safely! I am still under GP/MW care, with no mention of an obs referral and I am taking 30mg of dihydrocodeine and x2 500mg paracetomal every 4-5 hours. Although I am going back tomorrow to see if I can get anything stronger, I suspect I will just be told to rest more though!

I did originally have 60mg of dihydrocodeine which I could take 3 times a day with normal paracetomal. Mind the specialist interest in obs GP I am now seeing wasn't happy I was taking the 60mg 3 times a day.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oh you ladies will like this...

I was chatting to my sister's dad on the phone, he's not the easiest person to speak to at the best of times. Anyway, he told me to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy, despite knowing I am in pain since 16 weeks and have been off work for 6 weeks. I ended up snapping and telling him to try enjoying being in permanent agony and a prisoner in your own home. Of course being 60 he's been through far worse and battled and got through it. And he's planning on coming over to see me "to cheer me up" tomorrow. I don't need to see people like that! :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

MrsGlitz said:


> I find it bizarre how we're all being told different things about the amounts of codeine we can take safely! I am still under GP/MW care, with no mention of an obs referral and I am taking 30mg of dihydrocodeine and x2 500mg paracetomal every 4-5 hours. Although I am going back tomorrow to see if I can get anything stronger, I suspect I will just be told to rest more though!
> 
> I did originally have 60mg of dihydrocodeine which I could take 3 times a day with normal paracetomal. Mind the specialist interest in obs GP I am now seeing wasn't happy I was taking the 60mg 3 times a day.

The big problem is -that there is no recommended dosage for pregnant women - there are no clinical trials carried out on pregnant women for obvious reasons so therefore there is no data to back up theories. 
Codeine is morphine based and just like heroin is highly addictive -there more you take the higher the risk of addiction for you, and also for your baby

'' This medication should be used only when clearly needed during pregnancy. It is not recommended for use for long periods or in high doses near the expected delivery date because of the potential for harm to your unborn baby. Discuss the risks and benefits with your doctor. Infants born to mothers who have been using this medication for a long time may have withdrawal symptoms such as irritability, abnormal/persistent crying, vomiting, or diarrhea. Tell your doctor immediately if you notice any of these symptoms in your newborn. '' Copied from medical Journal

Side effects also include respiratory distress, circulatory problems and can cause cardiac arrest.

However, my sis has lupus and needs to take 30/500 cocodamol regualarly without missing any doses at all. She was advised to take them continuously thoughout her recent pregnancy. 

Unfortuantely we'll never know if my nephew was affected by the codeine, as he was born prematurely due to placental previa and ended up in NICU on morphine (due to 2 x collapsed lungs shortly after birth) -which he did have to go through withdrawal from.

Dont want to scare anyone but make sure you are asking your GP's about recommended safe limits etc and take the minimum you need to get through. My GP only recommends 8/500 cocodamol; one a day with paracetemol when I really need it.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Caroline

I'm on 8/500 of paracetomol & codine & can take 2 every 4-6 hours. Most I take is 3 lots in anyone day.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Looking back on today, I have only taken my dihydrocodeine twice today and just rested lots so maybe I don't need my meds changed. I will get a fresh prescription tomorrow and ask for 8/500 co-codamol to try and 'just' have the dihydrocodeine for bad days. I am now more concerned about effects on Baby H. And clearly with rest I manage OK, or at least as OK as any of us can hope to be!


----------



## livin

Thanks for all the info guys, I took co-codamol 30/500 and voltarol when I was pregnant with my little boy, don't remember how many I did take daily but my DS stopped breathing, turned blue and was rushed to SCBU after he was born. I think this is partly why they are being so restricting, I only take the co-codamol now on really bad days. Plan for next couple of days is resting as much as you can with 3 kids, clubs etc... 

Hopefully we can all have a more settled few days.


----------



## MrsGlitz

My GP is really pleased with how I am coping. He has given me paracetomal to take regularly (every 4 hours) and to just take the dihydrocodeine as and when and is keen for me to just rest. Not so much of a problem for me but it's boring! He's given me a new sicknote for a month and dated it from Monday as work are expecting me back on Tuesday.


----------



## lynnikins

im sore today as i didnt sleep well and yesterdays outing is still getting to me and causing me pain,
oh well im going to just have to deal with it was taking co-codamol yesterday to keep from crying and i have Paracetamol+ for today im trying to hold off taking more for as long as possible but the scariollic joint is really causing me a problem i think this chair is bad for it so im going to move to a different one for a bit then later i'll be trying to find a comfy spot upstairs to supervise dh cleaning the bedroom lol


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oh lynnikins :hugs:

I was in a lot of pain overnight, I woke up every 2.5 hours without fail. Due to numbness, shooting pains on the pubis (right where I think the ligament is) and lower back pain. Another day of resting for me today. Although DH wants me to cook tonight; will see how I feel!


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh god im in agony today, didnt sleep well at all last night maybe i should take the 2, 30/500mg when i go bed. i bathed the kids this morning cleaned the kitchen and did an hours ironing, im trying to limit the tablets i take but im in too much pain, im back work saturday aswell god knows how i.l manage, i work in a dementia care home.


----------



## wannabubba#4

MrsGlitz - This spd is so unpredictable isn't it? I feel I am gettting a handle on it, having a god day and then I end up like you in excrutiating pain. I am getting very bored really easily too lol - so I know how you feel; I have just been given another 3 week sickline from work.I decided two days ago that sitting about wasn't helping and I was very fed up and decided just to push myself to the limit, to see how i'd cope -BAD idea lol!!!!! Ended up sitting in tears, wincing in pain last night every inch I moved, could do no more than shuffle ,had to crawl up the stairs, woke up every 2 hours or so in excrutiating pain and had to take cocodamol just to take the edge off. Lol - so rest seems to be the better choice lol... even though its really boring xx

Lynnikins- hope you are a better day today xx Seems the past few nights have been bad to all of us.

Tudor rose - Hope you are okay?? I work in health care too,and I feel so guilty still being off, keep hoping that tomorrow I'll feel better or the next day. I normally work 12 1/2 hr shifts and there's alot of standing, walking, and patient handling (as I am sure there is in your work too) and I cant imagine coping for even one shift the way things are just now. Take care and I wish you al the best for going back. xx

Take care ladies xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Sounds like we are all really suffering! My GP wont give me anything stronger than paracetamol and gave me the advice of getting in a warm bath... Yeah I would if I could get in and out of it! have now resorted to going to the inlaws for a shower as there isnt an over the bath one so I dont have to jump over the side of the bath to get in!
Anybody else struggling with baths/showers? xx


----------



## charli89

Managed to get at least 3-4 hours sleep last night, my right hip is killing me, i can't seem to get comfy in bed, struggle to walk up the stairs and even having a shower is a challenge. It really feels like it's going to fall off. You know when you sleep funny and everything feels really weird, my hip feels like that but 24/7 if that makes sense? lol. Waiting for the physio to get back to me after a referral from the doctor. Does anyone have any tips on making it feel better? Don't like taking tablets and hot water bottle really does not seem to help! I am so glad that there is this thread as i think my family has had enough of me whinging to them. :D


----------



## bigbloomerz

Lol know what you mean about the whinging hun, am trying so hard not to complain! as they really dont get it!
Ive been using a microwavable bean bag and thats all, paracetamol makes me sick so cant take that and GP wont give me any other medicine.
Have you tried sleeping with a pillow under your bump and inbetween your legs? I find it takes some pressure off, not a lot but every little helps :) xx


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

hiya girls hope you dnt mind me joinin u.

i got told i had spd sumtime ago an finaly got into to see the physo 2day who gave me cructchs an sum info sheets to take away he also advised me to stop drivin as this causes more pain :( (ive lost my indepndance now ) on the sheet it advises not to use hot water bottle but use a cold ice pack (wrapped of course ) as this helps with the pain.

if any one wnts me to post the info thts on the sheet let me now an ill type it out for u ladies to read xxxxxx

hope every1 is feelin ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hey xxema&bumpmjx :)
Ive got the dreaded crutches too, no use whatsoever when you live in a first floor flat tho lol. I got a sheet saying the same thing about ice packs, also asked physio about the water bottle and he recommended using the heatable bean bags instead and only using them when warm not hot, dont want to cook the babys head lol.xx


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

hiya bigbloomerz x
yeh he sed the same to me bot heat packs aswell.
ive tried the walkin sticks (as i call them) they make it more uncomfy as it already is.
i went the doctors b 4 2 ask if i could be induced at 36+ weeks as i cnt take much more of the pain the sleepless nites an tht i cnt even dress myself tht i need my partner to help me ( feel like a fool when i cnt even put my underwear on lol) an she sed tht i could possibly b induced depends how i am at the time ( i totaly broke dwn cryin cos i cnt cope she muct of thought wht the hell is this hormonal gir doin lol#) 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Good Luck with getting the inducement, I was told by my midwfie repeatedly that they wont do it. I did speak to my antenatal consultant about it tho, and he said im not to go more than 5 days over my due date, so I at least have a sort of date.

I find it really frustrating that they dont take it "seriously" its just a bit of pain to them!
They dont like to do inducement early for SPD because it can result in higher risk of having a caesarean, and having one of them means it takes longer for your SPD to heal... apparently. 

I have another appt with the consultant this week to ask again about inducement, the midwife actually refered me back to them, I was discharged from shared care (consultant and midwife) at 35 weeks. So she is at least doing something! 

My advice would be just keep on at them, cry as much as you want because thats the only way they are going to see how much pain you are in. I had an internal examination yesterday at the hospital and it killed me having to open my legs, the midwife could see how much pain i was in yet they dont write it down in the notes for the other doctors to see!
xx


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

as far as doctors an midwifes are concerned were just another woman whos pregant who has um pain i agree they dnt understand how hard the simplest of tasks are or how tired we feel cos we cnt sleep at nite there shud be sum sort of poilcy in hospitals tht if ur spd is really bad they shud try an help us not fob us of ie like try an sort out induction for ladies who are able to ave one an if not some sort of support for ladies who have to have c sections due the problems but they dnt i think it stupid spd is really bad an even worse for others who suffer. i bet if it was them or a family member goin threw wht we are goin threw they would complain an do sumthin about it for them to get it sorted :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Caroline

bigbloomerz - they shouldn't make u lie on back to do internal exam, mw can do internal with you laying on side if necessary. Next time make sure they do this.

Unfortunately not everyone can be induced early especially if 1st time baby as cervix has to be favourable for induction. I was lucky last time, but consultant was pretty certain @ 34 weeks he would be able to do it at 37 weeks as it was my 3rd baby.

I'm hoping he'll be able to do it again this time too. 

I think I'm very lucky with my consultant as he is very understabding & sympathetic towards spd , it probably helps that his wife had it tho.


----------



## charli89

Had yet again another sleepless night, kept waking up and in the end i got so fed up of not being able to sleep that i got up at 3:20am and just watched tv. Finding it very hard now to walk around without whincing in agony. I really don't know if i can keep this up for another 6 weeks, i am dying lol. I have tryed sleeping with a pillow inbetween my legs and somehow that makes it worse. I am just waiting now for the physio to get back to me. I really hope they can help. x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Caroline said:


> I think I'm very lucky with my consultant as he is very understabding & sympathetic towards spd , it probably helps that his wife had it tho.

Lol - where can I get myself one of those :haha::haha: - TBH I dont want to go under consultant care, cos they'll not let me deliver at my local CMU but if it comes down to it I really hope I get a nice one like yours xx

I'm not even half way yet and in so much pain doing the most menial of tasks!! Makes me wonder how much worse it's going to get. 

My very helpful (NOT) physio says not to worry cos now I am nearly 20 weeks things wont get any worse.WTF????????????
I asked about the increasing pressure from baby weight -she says wont make a difference??? Unless baby is breech -surely whether breech or cephalic, the weight distibution will be the same lol:haha: - I am beginning to think she is nuts :wacko:.

I also told her that I had been using my crutches all the time as I felt that by not using them ; I was making things worse. She said NO!! -Dont use them, unless you really feel the need; by not using them will not make matters worse. I followed her advice for 1 day, shufling and hobbling about and by the following day couldn't walk :wacko::wacko:

Anyone else been told that ''things wont get worse after 20 weeks -ish, because all the relaxin hormone has already been released'' ???

xx Hope everyone is having a good day today. xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi ladies, sorry I have been quiet, was busy trying to suss the Eastenders killer for a few days! :rofl:

I have been good and only take paracetomal and just basically rest now. I have the dihydrocodeine on stand by for when I need it such as if we are going to go out or something, otherwise I am trying to stay away from it now for the sake of the baby (plus I don't want to get addicted myself).

Really struggling to sleep through a mixture of the SPD and chronic heartburn. Is there such a thing as chronic heartburn?! :lol: Feels like it. A 500ml bottle of boots own gaviscon only lasts a week now. They really should make that stuff taste nicer!

DH is assisting me in and out of the bath. It really hurts to get in but since we don't have a seperate shower I don't have a choice. Tonight I am going to try a friend's suggestion as given by her physio. Sit on a dining room chair, keep legs together still and get your OH to swing your legs into the bath and sort of slide in that way? Her physio also suggested kneeling in the bath to make it easier to get out.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Wannabubba#4 - Your physio sounds nuts! I didn't get to mine until about 3 weeks ago and she told me off for not going sooner. Hardly my fault my mw didn't refer me when I first mentioned being in pain at 12 weeks! Also mine told me to use the crutches all the time to take the weight off my pelvis. And she said it could get even worse or get better or remain stable.


----------



## lynnikins

yeah im under instruction to wear my belt all the time if im on my feet to make sure things dont get worse,
I did the supermarket today but had a nap this afternoon afterwards and taking the weight completly off my pelvis solved most of the pain that the shopping induced. at the moment i try to avoid anythign that causes pain and if i cant i just grit my teeth and deal with it trying to be careful not to do anything that could cause damage to anything,

hope you get a bit of a break and some sleep ladies, i have an early start in the morning and that means driving but im sure i'll be ok, i get to sit and watch DH mend the bed in the afternoon since he picked up the wood today its just too late to really do it now and couldnt do it while ds was sleeping this afternoon, its going to be a good week i feel


----------



## Caroline

wannabubba _ I think your physio is talking out of her bottom. Mine has got progressively worse. Initially it was all in my right hip and lower back, but has spread so it also persistently in my pubic bone & down the inside of my thighs too. WTF not using crutches the whole point of them is to take some of the weight off u r pelvis.

Our labour ward at the hospital is pretty good as when u go in you have the one mw looking after you , normally from your community team. Only time the mw changes is if the shift changes. When I had my DD I actually had 2 mws as the mw who had been with ne all afternoon was just changing shift as I was about to deliver so she stayed on with her colleague.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol -thanks for the replies -I am glad you are agreeing with me tbh, I thought maybe it was just me being daft.

Another thing she has told me NOT to use ice on my pubic area ,back only -but all my pain is in front. Anyone else been told they can use ice on pubic area???

thanks xxx


----------



## Caroline

Not been told anything about using ice tbh. In this weather I don't fancy using ice full stop brrrr.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Not heard that, was sat with a bag of frozen peas on my hoo haa last night..lol.xx


----------



## cymrucath

bigbloomerz said:


> Not heard that, was sat with a bag of frozen peas on my hoo haa last night..lol.xx

Brrrrrr!! That really made me want to wee :rofl:


----------



## Emx

Another early morning as I cant sleep from the pain so thought I would pop in and catch up!!

Wannabubba#4 - my physio told me to put an ice pack down the front of my knickers to help with the pain, ats the main area I get pain..... cant say Ive tried it yet as I dont think my bladder could cope!!

Has anyone found that by wearing their support belt, the pain just travels to further down your legs? I am having such vastly varying good and bad days at the moment - one day I can feel pretty good and the next can hardly get out of bed in the morning as I am so stiff..


----------



## MrsGlitz

I am sick of not sleeping properly!

The pain mostly seems to be centred around my inner thighs and lower back. So I stay in bed. It's the only place I am even slightly comfortable. Whenever I get up I can feel my pelvis rubbing together.


----------



## lynnikins

my phsyio sugested i use ice on the pain but im too chicken lol but ice is supposed to work better than heat so if it ever gets warm enough in my house i might try it lol,


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Emx - I have my 20w mw appt on Tuesday so think i'll check with her that baby is far enough out of my pelvis (which I think is what my physio is always worrying about) and then just go for it -ice is s'posed to much better for this type ofd pain (in the long run lol- although I do admit that the heatpacks feel so much nicer lol)

xx

EDIT -To say thanks Lynnikins too -we posted at exactly the same time lol xx


----------



## natasja32

Morning girls...hope you are all as well as can be and dont mind me joining you. I had SPD with my little boy Bodhi,but it wasnt as bad as this and it only started when i got to about 30 weeks. As you can see im only 25 weeks and have only felt the start of my SPD again the last 3 or 4 weeks. Its been getting progressively worse and the last week ive just been in agony. My pubic area and my pelvis just have this constant throbbing ache. I find everything extremely painfull. Walking,getting dressed even just sitting down is painfull. I have a 3 year old and a 9 year old to still take care off too. I cant seem to open my legs very far and turning over in bed is pure pain. You can hear my pelvis popping,cracking and grinding away. Its awfull and i cant sleep either.:cry: Just a question for all you girls that are suffering with this: Could SPD upset your bowels at all? :shrug:


----------



## Emx

Im sure it has the potential to - any stress our bodies take can manifest itself in upsetting the rythm of our bowels! I am assuming you mean as in an upset tummy? 

I have such chronic constipation all the time I would actually welcome a bit of the opposite just once - sitting on the loo for long periods of time definitley doesnt help the SPD either!!! Lol! Oh the joys of pregnancy!

Can I ask those of you who have had SPD with previous pregnancies if you have had all had it much earlier and worse this time? I know I havent had this baby yet but as I am 37 soon after she arrives am already thinking ahead to having another- had signs of SPD at about 20 weeks this time so wondering how badly I can expect to suffer next time....


----------



## MrsGlitz

Constipation and/or loose bowels are both normal in pregnancy anyway, so I can't imagine additional stress of SPD (e.g how upsetting it is etc) can't be particularly helpful!

I gather that SPD kicks in earlier in subsquent pregnancies but at the same time, with previous experience I imagine you'll pick up early symptoms much sooner and hopefully be able to get help and support earlier? I don't know.


----------



## Tudor Rose

just finished my 1st shift at work and all i can say is OUCH!

I started work at 7.30am and finished at 2.15pm i took paracetamol before i went work and took 2 co-codamol at 10:30am, im am in agony now my back is sore my bits feel like its heavy and everything is pressing down i have 11 weeks left til i start MAT leave at 30 weeks i am off for 2 weeks though 1 in april and 1 in may.
gonna try and chill but i still need to nip the local shop for a few bits for the kids pack lunch and i need to bath them. tomorrow im being lazy!!!!!


----------



## charli89

Hi Ladies :) 
Today has been one of the worst days of my pregnancy so far. No sleep at all last night finding it really hard to move at all. I went to the cinema with my OH today to watch Avatar which is a 3 hour film. When i got up my god the pain!! lol. Takes me ten minutes to get up my stairs and still have had no letter from the god damn physio. What takes them so long? Urgent referral my arse lol. Actually cryed today, how pathetic is that? Have around another 6 weeks of this. grrrr!!!! Sorry to moan!!!! :D


----------



## wannabubba#4

Emx said:


> Can I ask those of you who have had SPD with previous pregnancies if you have had all had it much earlier and worse this time? I know I havent had this baby yet but as I am 37 soon after she arrives am already thinking ahead to having another- had signs of SPD at about 20 weeks this time so wondering how badly I can expect to suffer next time....

Emx - I have had 3 babies before and never got spd until baby number 3 (may have had the odd twinge but nothing worth noting at the time).

Last pregnancy I developed spd about 20 -24 weeks and had to go off sick from work about 28-29 weeks. That was 8 years ago , and tbh I wasn't offered any after care or follow up physio and the problem never went away entirely; prob due to that fact tho'. I felt my pelvis aching if I danced too vigorously, walked up too many stairs or sometimes if I had a difficult heavy shopping trolley.

This pregnancy I felt the first twinges at 12-13 weeks, had a support band and crutches by 16weeks and have been off my work for the past 3 weeks already so far. My physio now tells me that if I had follow up after last pregnancy then it would have helped this time -so make sure you get physio follow up after baby is born. However they'll prob still recommend a break of at least a year between birth and falling pregnant again -my physio tried to tell me mine was severe due to having another baby so close lol -until I corrected her, and reminded her it had been 8 years lol

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

charli89 said:


> Hi Ladies :)
> Today has been one of the worst days of my pregnancy so far. No sleep at all last night finding it really hard to move at all. I went to the cinema with my OH today to watch Avatar which is a 3 hour film. When i got up my god the pain!! lol. Takes me ten minutes to get up my stairs and still have had no letter from the god damn physio. What takes them so long? Urgent referral my arse lol. Actually cryed today, how pathetic is that? Have around another 6 weeks of this. grrrr!!!! Sorry to moan!!!! :D

Oh poor you!! I have been there too, sitting crying in my car after a night shift and suddenly realising that I am stuck in the car and couldn't get out. And that was only the first of many times so far. Hope you are feeling a bit better xx:hugs:


----------



## MrsGlitz

I haven't been too bad recently and just about managed to not take my codeine. But, unlike many of you, I don't have children and I live in a flat! As we only have a studio flat, I can just stay in bed all day and have the TV and stereo, kitchen and bathroom all within easy reach! Saying that, my hips seemed to lock this morning and I wound up crying. But as I don't have to do anything I am following my GP's advice of resting. I don't know what I am going to do when we need to move though!


----------



## Caroline

Emx said:


> Im sure it has the potential to - any stress our bodies take can manifest itself in upsetting the rythm of our bowels! I am assuming you mean as in an upset tummy?
> 
> I have such chronic constipation all the time I would actually welcome a bit of the opposite just once - sitting on the loo for long periods of time definitley doesnt help the SPD either!!! Lol! Oh the joys of pregnancy!
> 
> Can I ask those of you who have had SPD with previous pregnancies if you have had all had it much earlier and worse this time? I know I havent had this baby yet but as I am 37 soon after she arrives am already thinking ahead to having another- had signs of SPD at about 20 weeks this time so wondering how badly I can expect to suffer next time....

Mine hit a good couple of months earlier this time, and is definitely a lot worse.


----------



## lynnikins

im really sore all over tonight including all the way up my back caus this afternoon we spent 3 hours fixing the bed and sorting our room out properly, going to try to give dh a sleep in tomorrow though as he has been so helpful recently, the physio will be mad at me but oh well hopefully she will get me some crutches so when i see the gp on wed then i seem pitiful enough for her to take pity on me and book me to be induced around my due date rather than waiting to see if i go over


----------



## Tudor Rose

well im suffering this morning after work yesterday, havent took codeine today, took 2 lots yesterday so wanna try and do without, over the front part it sore today, so im just resting for today.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Rest is just about the only thing that works for me. My front bit is in permament agony, as are my inner thighs. I woke up every 2 hours last night. It seems to be the heartburn that wakes me but then once I am awake, I notice the SPD pains so try and move, bad idea!

I haven't left the flat since Friday and even that was only to pop to the co-op, which took 45 minutes rather than the 10 it should have! I want to get out so I think we're finally going to see Avatar tonight. Might take a cushion with me!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oh and I need to pluck up the courage to call work and tell them I definately won't be back until after ML!


----------



## zoedwarf

Hi Girls, I am so glad to see this support page, I posted a thread on the second Trimester but you girls may be able to tell me if you have had an experience like this 

Last night I went to bed as normal and fell asleep, I suddenly woke up as I turned onto my left hip and had this awful and really intense pain, it was constand for about a couple of minutes, then it faded and cam back a few minutes later. The pain spread across my pelvis, groin, down my leg to my knee and a little up my back, also into my bottom and I also needed the loo it was that intense!!! 

Once it stopped the second wave of pain I was fine again, but my pelvis is sore today. Has any one else had this type of pain? I am awaiting a call from my midwife so I can get reassurance from her but it was so so so intense I could have cried I nearly called the out of hours doctor. X


----------



## MrsGlitz

Welcome!

That sounds exactly like the pains I get during the night too. :hugs: 

Has it only just started?


----------



## zoedwarf

Yeah its only just started ;-( I first got the pains Saturday night and then last night really worried me. My midwife said I had PGP 2 weeks ago and I am waiting for my physio to come through, but it was just so scary being the first time it happened. In my head I automatically thought it was that as it felt like the PGP I get in the day but 10 times worst!! Do you get it often MrsGlitz? Does it worry you?x


----------



## Tudor Rose

MrsGlitz said:


> Oh and I need to pluck up the courage to call work and tell them I definately won't be back until after ML!

good luck!

my ladybits feel like its very heavy and very uncomfortable inside like baby is going to fall out, does anyone else get this?


----------



## sambam

Hey - i just posted on 3rd tri, i think i have SPD. 
Im having the same as you tudor rose! It feels like a weird pressure down below ! its hard to describe.

Ive also been having sleepness nights and im experiencing groin pain & lower back pain, which is worse when standing up, walking up stairs, carrying my daughter etc. I have been booked in for physio in 2 weeks time by my miwdife who thinks it sounds like SPD. Can anyone tell me what will happen at physio ? and does this sound like SPD? xx


----------



## Emx

Sambam - I answered your thread on third tri and pointed you this way as it does sound as if you have SPD unfortunately..

Experiences at physio seem to differ slightly between hospitals from what I have read on here - when I went, the physio basically discussed SPD in some detail and showed me what it was all about using a plastic model of a pelvis! She gave me some stuff to read, tips on how to move, best positions for labour etc.. She checked my pelvis and hips to check the position and stability... we discussed actual physio (manipulation) which she said she cant really do because I am pregnant although I will be 'on the books' with her for 3 months after pregnancy so can go back then and have some if I need it. She also provided me with a large tubi grip to put around my hips while at home and a support belt to wear when I am out and about and need extra support.. 

I am sure the other ladies on here can offer some of their experiences too xx


----------



## livin

Welcome to the thread Sambam and zoe, hope you find it a good support.

I've been seeing physio since 11 weeks, been given pelvic floor exercises, help with positions ie keeping legs closed getting in/out car and bed etc..., also got the tubigrip, support belt and crutches. Some people find physio helpful, others don't, so take from it what you can. Hope it doesn't get too bad for you.

Tudor Rose, I get that heavy pressure feeling, but at same time as that feeling I also get the excruciating pain in the pubic triangle, I just thought baby was lying differently on the occasions I've had it.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oh my goodness I am in agony this morning! I cried as soon as I woke up, DH ran me a bath and helped me in but it was painful, as was getting out. I have the heavy pressure pain this morning, hips feel locked. I have my mw appointment later and think I am going to have to take my dihydrocodeine before I leave. I imagine it's my own fault for not using my crutches yesterday when I had to go in for monitoring, it slipped my mind the distance we had to walk from the bus stop!

I managed to get some decent sleep last night, perhaps that's part of the problem today?* I didn't get to sleep until 2am ish but slept through until 9.30am. I woke up in the same position I fell asleep in, on my left hand side and it's the left hip which feels considerably worse.

My physio experience was a simple appointment being issued tubigrip, support belt and crutches and being told how to sleep and move. I wasn't offered any manipulation or given exercises. She does want to see me around 35 weeks to discuss labouring positions should it not get better.

Why is it a few days of feeling actually quite OK then you can be knocked right back to square one?!


----------



## Janiepops

Hey girls, I've posted this in 3rd tri, didn't know this thread was here!!!!

Well I've been seeing the physio every 4 weeks as I had been suffering with back pain and carpal tunnel, to which I'd been given exercises etc etc, but now I know it has developed into SPD, I had it last time albeit not too bad. The weekend and yesterday were a nightmare, really suffered towards the ends of the days and the pain is getting steadily worse, but I thought I would wait til my appointment today instead of bothering her beforehand.

So I turn up for my *ahem* half hour appointment at 1, after sitting on the bus for half an hour in pain, hobbled into the room so she could see how sore and stiff I am. She bascially sat me down, asked how the back pain and carpal tunnel are, to which I replied both fine coz they are now, and proceeded to explain about the hip and joint pain. She got me on the bed and moved my legs once each, told me to dress, and then said Ok, it's SPD, I gave you leaflets about this the first time I saw you, do you need crutches? Well I dunno, you tell me!!!! I've been using a support belt and she asked if this had helped, which it doesnt, and all she said was oh dear.....well I'll order you crutches and they'll be here when you need them. 

THAT WAS IT! Left the building at 1.10. 

Luckily I've done all my own research into it and I know what to do and what to avoid, but I feel like I'm not getting any support elsewhere, and it's basically one of those things I have to put up with. I know they have specialist physios up at the Maternity hospital - should I see the GP and ask for a referral? 

Thanks girls xx


----------



## emski803

How is everyone coping with work? I have been off for 4 weeks now and due back tomorrow as they have arranged a reception job for me... Im a little worried that sitting for the biggest part of the day is going to cause me more problems...


----------



## Tudor Rose

im on my feet most of the timein work, but today i was on a course and was sat down for 2 hours and my hip was in agony after, as long as you stretch your legs evry 30mins or so you may be ok.


----------



## livin

Janie pops, what hospital you delivering at. Mine is the southern general, I just called the switchboard and asked to be transferred to the ante natal physios and referred myself, didn't need to go through my docs or practice midwife. That way you get the appointment quickly.

Mrs Glitz, sorry your in so much pain, I hate that feeling where things are settled for a day or so and then it whacks you from nowhere. Take it easy hun.

Emski, not sure how you will manage but I hope you have a good day, will fill the boredom if nothing else.


----------



## Lost_Plot

I got my physio appointment now woo it's 2nd of March


----------



## Janiepops

livin said:


> Janie pops, what hospital you delivering at. Mine is the southern general, I just called the switchboard and asked to be transferred to the ante natal physios and referred myself, didn't need to go through my docs or practice midwife. That way you get the appointment quickly.
> 
> Mrs Glitz, sorry your in so much pain, I hate that feeling where things are settled for a day or so and then it whacks you from nowhere. Take it easy hun.
> 
> Emski, not sure how you will manage but I hope you have a good day, will fill the boredom if nothing else.

Ohhhhh never thought of this! I'm at Wishaw but I'm sure it'll be pretty much the same thing, i'll give them a bell and see what they say :D Thanks!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Are any of you trying for a vaginal birth? I had a mw appointment today and she confirmed that as I can't get in and out of the bath myself, I won't be able to have a water birth. She suggested a c-section and said I need to decide by my next appointment in 3 weeks. If I want a planned c-section, she will refer me to the consultant after my next appointment. However I can attempted a vaginal birth if I want but given I can't comfortably open my legs too far, I don't know if I should attempt a vaginal delivery? At the same time, obviously it takes a lot longer to recover from a section than a vaginal birth.

I don't know what to do and the mw basically told me to do my own research as she was running late so didn't really have the time to discuss options with me.


----------



## Tudor Rose

MrsGlitz said:


> Are any of you trying for a vaginal birth? I had a mw appointment today and she confirmed that as I can't get in and out of the bath myself, I won't be able to have a water birth. She suggested a c-section and said I need to decide by my next appointment in 3 weeks. If I want a planned c-section, she will refer me to the consultant after my next appointment. However I can attempted a vaginal birth if I want but given I can't comfortably open my legs too far, I don't know if I should attempt a vaginal delivery? At the same time, obviously it takes a lot longer to recover from a section than a vaginal birth.
> 
> I don't know what to do and the mw basically told me to do my own research as she was running late so didn't really have the time to discuss options with me.


i was wondering about this before, if it will be too much for me would they give me a c-section, right now im sat on a heated bean bag and my down below is causing me agony.


----------



## Lost_Plot

MrsGlitz it seems really unfair that she's told you to make a decision and has given you no info. Is she not the medical professional? How are you supposed to know what's best?

I've had a quick google myself seems a lot of women are as confused as you as to what the right thing to do is. Not much help I know. 

I don't know if this is any use but I've found this website 

https://www.pelvicpartnership.org.uk/pregnancy-and-birth-with-pgp/how-will-i-get-my-baby-out.html

It seems to suggest SPD is the same as PGP anyway I hope you get some decent advice to put your mind at rest.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Tudor Rose - your mw will start discussing birth options around 31 weeks. Unfortunately my mw was pretty useless as she was rubbing so late. 

Thanks for that link Lost Plot, I will take a look. I am thinking of booking in with my mw next week purely to find out her opinion etc. I can't believe she ran out of time and so late, I was her third appointment!


----------



## lynnikins

I am still aiming for my waterbirth, hey its not like they are going to haul me out of the pool by my hair or anything, 
you could try kneeling on the bed for the pushing stage or lying on your side ( they can do all internal exams this way too ) with your OH or a MW supporting your leg

as i said on your thread in 3tri then i wouldnt advise an epi because as well as the risk of them pushing your spd more than they should then theres the risk of it slowing labour down and resulting in intervention and a possible emergancy c section anyway,


----------



## livin

Mrs Glitz, I had vaginal births with all 3 kids. SPD got progressively worse with each pregnancy, was on crutches at 15 weeks with last pregnancy too. They induced me at 38 weeks. Was also told I couldn't have water birth for same reason as you. As long as you have a definite width that you can't open legs past (from physio), the midwives should be able to work with you, you and OH can make sure they don't try to open legs any further. Physio should also be able to give you birthing positions suitable to you.

Personally, after the pain of pregnancy, I don't think I could contemplate the pain and recovery from a c-section. Although I didn't have instant relief from birth, the difference in pain level was immensely reduced. I'd definitely speak to your physio first before you make your decision. Will they induce you early if you decide not to have a c-section?

Oh and don't talk to me about midwives and time, I turned up for my 2.00pm appt to find they had changed it to 2.15pm, didn't get in to see midwife until 2.55pm and was pick kids up at 3.00pm from school. I literally asked for my MatB1 form and left. Thankfully the hospital had given me a full check last week and I didn't have any worries but 45 minutes late and I was the 2nd appt of the afternoon.


----------



## Caroline

I wouldn't opt for c-section just cos of spd Mrs Glitz, vaginal birth is possible I had severe spd last time & managed without any difficulty, just make sure that you know how limited you are in spreading legs and that your OH knows too.

When I delivered my lil girl my OH held one leg & student mw/dr held other to ensure that I didn't open legs too far. 

I couldn't have water birth either & the reason is, if baby is in distress you need to be able to get out of the pool quickly which you can't.

You need to remember with a section that there is a much longer recovery time, you can't lift/bend for upto 6 weeks & no driving, couple that with recovering from spd then it is a very uncomfortable few weeks. I was still using crutches for the first few weeks after I had lo.

You need to see your consultant who will make the final decision on whether a section is truly necessary. Mine only does sections if absolutely necessary, something I'm glad about. He opts more induction @ 37 weeks, so all being well next week I will be getting a date for induction.


----------



## MrsGlitz

I am going to speak to the hospital on Sunday about whether it would be OK for a water birth with DH assisting me. I understand that they can't provide assistance themselves but (as it currently stands) I don't actually need lifting, just support to sort of swing my legs in (I sit on the side of the bath and with DH's support swing my legs in, if that makes sense?). Failing that I will speak to the physio as Livin suggested. I can't walk without crutches (I can shuffle! :haha: ) and I can't stand for any length of time.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Thanks Caroline! I'll ask for a referral to a consultant to discuss options anyway then. The recovery time from a section does worry me as does the post partum pain.

Cheers ladies, you've been very helpful. Do you think it's worth giving the mw a call and asking her to arrange a refferal now or wait until my 34 week appointment? I like the idea of going for an induction at 37 weeks instead, if possible.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Thanks Caroline! I'll ask for a referral to a consultant to discuss options anyway then. The recovery time from a section does worry me as does the post partum pain.

Cheers ladies, you've been very helpful. Do you think it's worth giving the mw a call and asking her to arrange a refferal now or wait until my 34 week appointment? I like the idea of going for an induction at 37 weeks instead, if possible.


----------



## livin

You should still have time from your 34 week appt to arrange for induction at 37 weeks, but if your worried, you could ask your midwife for confirmation. Its 38 weeks for induction at my hospital and I am to see consultant at 37+1, so leaves 6 days for them to sort it.

As for the water birth, from what I remember the water birth pool/bath is quite high at the side, and I was desperate to use it, but they wouldn't let me in at all even though OH offered to help me in. The danger is what Caroline said, that although you think you would manage to get out, if it was a critical situation it would hinder interventions from medical staff.


----------



## sambam

woo hoo - got my first physio appointment for 3rd of march! 
been in agony today - it always seems to be during the night, then first thing in the morning :( not good when i have a toddler to run around with all day :( plus so tired all the time now compaired to 1st & 2nd tri when i was bursting with energy ... not fair :( lol x


----------



## MrsGlitz

Yay for the physio appointment! My pain is also usually worst during the night and first thing.


----------



## lynnikins

speaking as someone who has been in a birthing pool then in the middle of contractions that are 1-2 min apart and lasting for a min and being 10cm dilated its dam near impossible to get out of one of them things anyway and after being in the water dont most of you find you have some pain relif effect from the water making movement easier caus i find after time in the bath that im moving easier with less pain anyway.


----------



## Tudor Rose

im off to see the consultant today for the 1st time, was in agony last night im not bad this morning but took my painkillers anyway as i have a lot on today and i know i.l be sat on my heated bean bag come tea-time.


----------



## MrsGlitz

lynnikins said:


> speaking as someone who has been in a birthing pool then in the middle of contractions that are 1-2 min apart and lasting for a min and being 10cm dilated its dam near impossible to get out of one of them things anyway and after being in the water dont most of you find you have some pain relif effect from the water making movement easier caus i find after time in the bath that im moving easier with less pain anyway.

That's the thing, I feel almost totally pain free in the bath. Well,
compared to how I usually feel!

I'll discuss the water birth option on Sunday at my antenatal class, maybe I'll be able to 'test' my ability to get in and out. I presume birthing positions will be discussed too.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi MrsGlitz - I know this has been answered already by all the other lovely ladies but her's my story and opinion (for what that's worth lol)

My third pregnancy I had spd and delivered vaginally with no probs at all.
I have never had a c-section but have friends who have and they have had problems with severe pain, reduced mobility and wound infections. It also hinders b-fing too, as the hormone released on successful delivery vaginally is dormant in c-sect babies so it can be more difficult to establish. NOT impossible though!!

GoodLuck whatever you decide though xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

I have decided to see the physio and speak to her about positions, ask my mw (or physio? I don't know who?) to measure the pain free gap and ask for a consultant referal anyway. Also, what do you do about pain relief? As an epidural and pethadine aren't advisable from what I gather.


----------



## lynnikins

gas and air and a Tens machine is what i used for pain relief with DS and they gave me co-codamol/co-drydamol in the early stages to take to allow me to get some rest


----------



## xxEMZxx

In my leaflet I got from midwife said that epidural was recomended for the pain for SPD? I'm still waiting for a letter to come through about physio.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Gas and Air for me too -pethidine with my first baby (not with spd) and it made me hallucinate so I wouldn't go down that route anyway lol.

And I have been told epidurals are a bad idea with spd also; as you can inadvertantly cause further (and sometimes permament) damage due to not feelign where your spd pain boundaries are.

I am planningto deliver in a CMU anyway, so no epidurals are aailable -Am hoping to still use the birth pool though, its a walk in one so shouldn't be too difficult (I hope!!)

xx


----------



## cymrucath

I had a different mw yesterday as my usual one was on holiday and she said that she suffered spd throughout her last pregnancy and she used the birthing pool and found it a lot easier to let the water allow more freedom of movement. My symptoms have changed a lot in the last week or so and I now have almost complete range of movement and my pain free gap is the same as it was before I was pregnant, however everytime I put my right foot to the floor I have a searing agonising pain that fires through my hip, groin and back. I also still can't move around at all once I am on my back, I am a bit like an upturned caterpillar!! Not because of reduced movement as such but because of the pain that is in my right hip and groin! My first mw said that a birthing pool wouldn't be available to me because of the spd but the one yesterday said that they are tricky to get in and out at the best of times so as long as hubby is there as he picks me up like a feather we shouldn't have a problem anymore than we would if I didn't have it!! I have a one 2 one referral on Tuesday with the physio so I am wondering if there is anything she will be able to do to free the nerve (as that is what it feels like now) in my back!!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Sorry another question from me. How big is/was your pain free gaps? Mine is 8.5 inches between the knees, does a normal birth sound do-able?


----------



## Caroline

Mrs G I don't think mine was much more last time, & I managed it no problems. I was going to have an epidural last time as my contractions were back to back & my hips were hurting bad & mw said I was only 6cm dilated so had a few hrs left to go. Thet didn't have a problem with it, but I never got chance as lo decided to arrive b4 they had chance to do it.

I'm going to see how it goes. I wouldn't have thought there would be a problem so long as you & moe importantly OH no how big your pain free gap is. Not measured mine yet, but pretty sure it isn't very big. When laid on my side I can't open my legs at all.

34 week consultant referral should be fine they will probably see u around 35 or 36 weeks to see what is best.

I'm like u Mrs G I can't walk without crutches either unless I shuffle like a geriatic penguin with piles. Mine seems to have got pretty bad this past week. I'm in agony on a noght I just can't turn over in bed at all. It hurts across bone & down thighs its horrible. I took painkillers last night which helped a little. Pain just seems to get worse as day goes on. Have to take tabs @ lunchtime too. Trying to keep it to twice a day. I'm at the point now where I am never pain free.

Seeing consultant week tomorrow, hoping I'll get date for induction, and praying that this lo is not breech anymore 'cos I so don't want a section.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Thank you Caroline. Apart from you ladies and my DH, only one other person has encouraged me to go for a natural delivery. Other people (those who haven't had SPD) have said if there is a chance of an emergency section to just opt for an elective. 

As I said, I will book in with the physio to discuss positions. I am wary of an induction as I heard that makes labouring longer and more painful but I don't know if I could cope 
going to 40+ weeks. I'll ask for a consultant referral and see what s/he advises.

Sorry you are having a tough time Caroline. Good luck for tomorrow! Will be thinking of you, make sure you update us as soon as you can! I love your image of a geiatric penguin shuffle! :haha: Exactly how I feel! I can't turn over in bed either, it hurst everywhere to do so. Last night when I woke (only the once!) I couldn't even roll onto all fours to turn over so I had to wake DH! I think that was just as much to do with Baby H's position as the pains. But I only woke the once so can't complain too much!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Thank you Caroline. Apart from you ladies and my DH, only one other person has encouraged me to go for a natural delivery. Other people (those who haven't had SPD) have said if there is a chance of an emergency section to just opt for an elective. 

As I said, I will book in with the physio to discuss positions. I am wary of an induction as I heard that makes labouring longer and more painful but I don't know if I could cope 
going to 40+ weeks. I'll ask for a consultant referral and see what s/he advises.

Sorry you are having a tough time Caroline. Good luck for tomorrow! Will be thinking of you, make sure you update us as soon as you can! I love your image of a geiatric penguin shuffle! :haha: Exactly how I feel! I can't turn over in bed either, it hurst everywhere to do so. Last night when I woke (only the once!) I couldn't even roll onto all fours to turn over so I had to wake DH! I think that was just as much to do with Baby H's position as the pains. But I only woke the once so can't complain too much!


----------



## mackenzie

Hi there! I am 23 weeks pregnant with my first child, and the last couple of weeks I have had pain in my groin when walking. It goes away completely as soon as I sit. I have got a good sized bump and it is all out front. Do you think this sounds like SPD? I hadn't heard of it until today and thought my ligaments were just adjusting to their newfound floppiness. Any advice would be brilliant!!! X


----------



## Essence

Mackenzie- It does sound a lot like it. Does it hurt more when you are moving around more, such as stairs, or if you are lifting or anything? How about when you are in bed, and perhaps chaning positions? I hope it doesn't get too bad for you if it is SPD, so I am wishing you the best!



Lately me SPD has gotten much worse. Before, if I spent a few hours in bed (seemingly paralyzed because -any- movement of me or the mattress made my entire body spasm in pain, and my back arch off the mattress while holding back a scream!) then it would calm down enough that I could sleep. But now, no matter what time it is in the night, the pain is so terrible that I find myself almost in tears just -thinking- about moving to get up and go to the washroom. The pain shoots down my inner thighs now, too when I move, not just my hips and pelvis, it is excruciating. The doctors still seem to pretend that nothing is wrong, and whenever I am asked by them or the nurses "Any complications in the pregnancy so far?" and I tell them, they just say "Oh yeah, the usual things that every woman goes through" and smile at me like I am a wimp and that nothing is wrong! Ack!!


----------



## Emx

Morning all! Am up at an ungodly time yet again - am getting used to the SPD pain now and have had a couple of mornings of being able to go back to sleep for a bit... Am finding it difficult to sleep in any position other than my right hand side though so have woken up this morning with a stiff neck and really painful shoulder on the right hand side!! Just cant win!! If I sleep on my back for even a short amount of time my hips just sieze up completely and I can hardly move when I get up... cant seem to get comfy on the left hand side either... sorry, just having a moan.. sick of not getting much sleep more than anything!

Essence - I know what you mean about being made to feel like a wimp... I cant believe SPD/PGP isnt taken more seriously to be honest - this thread proves how many women experience it....

Caroline - Good luck for getting an induction date - I am still waiting to hear if I need an elective due to low placenta - have final scan next Friday to see whats what... xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Morning

Oddly I have been able to sleep OKish for the last couple of nights but I have always been a deep sleeper. This morning though I woke up about 6am in agony. I have never felt pain like it. I had to get up to go to the loo and couldn't even shuffle with crutches without it being agony. Even wiping was painful. I have taken my painkillers already and woken DH up because I was crying so hard with the pain. So today my so called pain free gap doesn't exist at all. I feel so helpless. The pain is all around the groin, the pressure on my pubis is immense this morning, the pain in my thighs has spread to the back of them, not just the inner thighs and my lower back hurts too. Am also getting shooting pains all down my legs now, I wonder if that is more to do with lack of exercise or something?


----------



## MrsGlitz

How long a 'break' did you ladies have between your children? We do ideally want 2 children but obviously we now need to factor in the SPD. My thinking is that it would be better to either start TTC ASAP after the birth of Baby H, if we caught right away then Baby H would still be a baby and not *that* active and therefore easier to look after than if we waited say 1.5-2 years (our original plan) he would be a proper toddler and a lot
more difficult to care for with SPD.


----------



## lynnikins

the 20month gap im going to have with this one and ds is great caus ds wont remember anything but is horrible in that hes so active and so big and needs an active mummy to help him out more than I can and hes too young to understand that, 

im thinking instead of the same gap as this for our next one that we might wait a bit longer so DS is old enough to properly help out or make it until we have saved enough to pay for a "mothers help" for me for a few hours every day during my next pregnancy, thats providing i make it to the end of this one and want to do it again, we might just adopt or foster instead


----------



## lynnikins

last night i went up to bed just before 11 and DH took our guest home then came home himself and called up the stairs when he didnt find me downstairs but then went to work on stuff on the laptop and i fell asleep till 2.40ish when he stopped and came up to bed and that was the best sleep i got after that i was awake about hourly to roll over and like you mrsG my painfree gap doesnt exisit this morning ive let dh lie in and gotten ds up and fed him myself , i just have to figure out a place to put the laptop where ds cant get it and it can still charge so i can let him loose to play for a bit since childrends tv on bbc2 has nearly finished for the morning now so cant leave him stuck in the highchair watching it anymore, Hope dh wakes up soon and gets up caus it would be nice to see him a bit before he has to go to work


----------



## Caroline

Mrs G I wouldn't have too close a gap as I think with spd they recommend waiting @ least 12 months to let things settle. I will have a look for u & see what the physio leaflet says.

It might be worth going to see osteopath/ chiropractor after birth. I saw a lady @ work who had spd with her 1 st pg, then saw osteopath after & he knew why she had had it, & managed to do something & she never got it with her 2nd baby.


----------



## Emx

Would be really interested to hear what the theory is between gap of babies... As I mentioned a few posts ago, I am going to 37 in a couple of months and as we dont want this to be our only child, I suppose I am looking at possibly being pregnant again next year at some point(sucker for punishment eh!!).... My physio has said I will be on her register for 2 months after this baby is born so I am assuming it will be worth utilising her if it may make a difference next time??


----------



## tannembaum

Hello, can I ask how long it took everyone to get a physio appointment??
I know it will be different for each hospital; I've been waiting for 3 weeks now for an emergency appointment which I think is rediculous, especially since I've been having physio on and off since I was a teen for Hypermobility. I think I might call my Drs tomorrow and ask why its taking so long!! ....What do you all think?? Am I being too impatient??


----------



## livin

There was 20 months between by dd1 and dd2, 33 months between dd2 and ds3 and 8 years between ds3 and this LO. Each time my spd has gotten progressively worse. I thought after an 8 year break I would maybe be lucky to get away with it this time, but unfortunately it was not to be.


----------



## lynnikins

my mw and gp said id have a 6-10wk wait for my phsyio appoitment after my refferal but she called me the next day caus i was already at 30wks then and she felt she needed to see me,


----------



## MrsGlitz

I would call the womens physio dept at your hospital. Originally I got my appointment in mid Jan for end of Feb. As I was struggling so much I called them and explained how much pain I am in and I got an emergency appointment for the following day.


----------



## livin

I self referred to the ante-natal physio at the hospital and was seen within a week or so. Didn't need to go through my doctor or midwife.


----------



## tannembaum

Thanks everyone, think I'll call them in a bit.


----------



## sallyanne

I called my physio after seeing my midwife. My midwife said to call the physio up and tell them you are in pain which i did and got in the following day.


----------



## xxEMZxx

I'm still waiting to see physio but its only been a week. In so much pain in bed though trying to move! :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

I self referred to physi otoo and was seen within a week

As for the age gap between siblings thing - I was given a leaflet from physio that suggested leaving at least a year but tbh I waited nearly 8 years and the pain is incredible this time, I couldn't imaging it being much worse if I had only waited a shorter period of time!!

Most importantly I think, is to make sure you get some after care, from your physio or even go to a chiropracter to get properly realigned and hopefully that will make all the difference. I had no after care at all after my last son was born, despite still having pain at times (even 7 /8 years later) -silly me!!! - but I didn't know there was anything available ...until this time around. So make sure you continue seeing your physio afterwards.

xx


----------



## lynnikins

xxEMZxx said:


> I'm still waiting to see physio but its only been a week. In so much pain in bed though trying to move! :(

get some satin or silk pjs and make sure you keep a pillow between your knees and keep your knees bent, and a pillow under your bump
I have a duvet on the mattress on my side of the bed to cushion everything and im finding im not as sore as i was,


----------



## MrsGlitz

Ouchie!!! I am in so much pain tonight. I may have to resort to the codeine but we'll see. All I did was pop to the co-op and post office. Granted it took me 45 minutes rather than the 20 it should have but surely that's not a great deal! I predict a day of full bed rest tomorrow! I have an antenatal class on Sunday; do they make you sit on the floor like on TV?


----------



## Emx

I had a 3 hour antenatal class a couple of Saturdays ago - I didnt have to sit on the floor thank god, but we did sit on really uncomfy chairs and I was in agony afterwards... I would recommend taking a pillow to sit on!

We went to Sainsburys today to do our last big shop before due date... I was absolutely crippled by the end of it... I must have looked really uncomfy (and incredibly peed off!) because I had lots of little old ladies say to me 'oh you must be due any day' - even though I still have 4 weeks to go!

My pain seems to have transferred from my hips and tummy and seems to be focused soley on my pubic bone now - my OH finds it hilarious when I describe the pain as having been 'kicked in the fanny' (sorry!) - its about the most accurate description I can give though!!


----------



## livin

Its been a long time since I went to classes but I remember I got a chair to sit on as there is no way I'd have got back up off the floor. Just tell them you are suffering and can't sit on the floor.

I'm in agony and have been since Wednesday when it first started snowing, I drove to pick kids up from school and drop car at garage, OH followed and picked me up, I was walking for all of 4-5 mins in the snow and then when I got home I slipped on a wet patch on the laminated flooring from one of the kids boots. Not been sleeping, been in tears with the pain. Need to get some shopping in, OH said he would get it, but he always ends up missing stuff and I need to pop out through week or ask him to bring it in.

Gonna take my 1 co-codamol and 1 paracetemol, put on my support belt, grab my crutches and get the shopping done as quickly as I can, so I can come home and put feet up.


----------



## wannabubba#4

livin said:


> Its been a long time since I went to classes but I remember I got a chair to sit on as there is no way I'd have got back up off the floor. Just tell them you are suffering and can't sit on the floor.
> 
> I'm in agony and have been since Wednesday when it first started snowing, I drove to pick kids up from school and drop car at garage, OH followed and picked me up, I was walking for all of 4-5 mins in the snow and then when I got home I slipped on a wet patch on the laminated flooring from one of the kids boots. Not been sleeping, been in tears with the pain. Need to get some shopping in, OH said he would get it, but he always ends up missing stuff and I need to pop out through week or ask him to bring it in.
> 
> Gonna take my 1 co-codamol and 1 paracetemol, put on my support belt, grab my crutches and get the shopping done as quickly as I can, so I can come home and put feet up.

Oh poor you -I know how you feel, except I never fell -we have had deep snow for the past 3 days and as its impossible to shuffle in the snow, I found that after barely walking 10 feet in it i was in agony, actually screamed when I got to the car and had to lift my leg over the lump of snow that the snow plough had left built up at the side (thanx very much) and impossilble to use the crutches in it too, so catch 22 situation Aaarrgghhhhhhhhh!!! I am so sore now, when will this stop!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry::cry::cry:

Also MrsG -definately dont sit on the floor - I sat on the floor to play a board game with my kids yesterday and ow!!!!! OMG the pain, I could've cried, had to get DH to help me up as I got stuck too.

xEmx -that's exactly how I descibe it all the time, thats what it feels like (having been kicked in the fanny... by a horse lol)
xxx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oh livin! :hugs: 

I discovered this morning I won't even be able to do first stage labour in a pool as I have Group B Strep so need to go straight into the consultant unit once labour starts or my waters break.

Have any of you used TENS machines for labour? 

Any news from Caroline re her consultant appointment?


----------



## livin

I haven't used tens before, but am definitely thinking about it for this labour.

Sorry about your water birth and infection, will they give you antibiotics to take before labour.

Although its disappointing for you not to be able to have the waterbirth, at least you have plenty of time to get your head round it before labour. Did you make appointment to see consultant yet.


----------



## cymrucath

I had my ante natal class today and had to leave half way through as I was in so much pain:cry:
I didn't have to sit on the floor Mrs G but the chairs are just really uncomfortable and the pain levels were just getting unbearable! The time that I was there I enjoyed it but didn't really learn anything that you can't find out on the internet other than seeing the birthing room. The birthing pool actually doesn't look like it will be much of an issue as the steps leading to it are very shallow and wide and the pool itself has a few shelf thingys around it so I can ease myself in. The mw said that a lot of women get benefit from the pool if they can actually just get in there so I am keeping my fingers crossed. :winkwink:


----------



## MrsGlitz

livin said:


> I haven't used tens before, but am definitely thinking about it for this labour.
> 
> Sorry about your water birth and infection, will they give you antibiotics to take before labour.
> 
> Although its disappointing for you not to be able to have the waterbirth, at least you have plenty of time to get your head round it before labour. Did you make appointment to see consultant yet.

They just give you antibiotics when in labour. I am glad of the notice and that it isn't just the SPD that is preventing the water birth. My mw said she will refer me to a consultant after my 34 week appointment.


----------



## MrsGlitz

cymrucath said:


> I had my ante natal class today and had to leave half way through as I was in so much pain:cry:
> I didn't have to sit on the floor Mrs G but the chairs are just really uncomfortable and the pain levels were just getting unbearable! The time that I was there I enjoyed it but didn't really learn anything that you can't find out on the internet other than seeing the birthing room. The birthing pool actually doesn't look like it will be much of an issue as the steps leading to it are very shallow and wide and the pool itself has a few shelf thingys around it so I can ease myself in. The mw said that a lot of women get benefit from the pool if they can actually just get in there so I am keeping my fingers crossed. :winkwink:

:hugs: I shall take a cushion tomorrow. I have also warned DH that we may need to leave early if I can't handle it. Besides it is so rare for him to get a weekend say off if the weather is nice we may just sneak out anyway. :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

MrsG -I used TENS with my second labour -did help (i think in early stages)- it's worth a try anyway, some women love it, some hate it - hopefully you'll get some benfit from it.

I would have used it in third labour too, but didn't have time.

Has anyone used TENS for spd pain??? My physio suggested it but said I'd be better waiting a few weeks.

xx


----------



## Jellyt

I don't think i've posted in here before! Who's had physio to deal with their SPD? I've been referred by my midwife this week and i'm wondering if it has helped any of you? It's getting so bad I can hardly walk to the shop and back!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Physio support seems to vary. Mine didn't actually do anything, just gave me crutches,
a support belt and a tubigrip. They have all helped a little, particularly the crutches.


----------



## Jellyt

Thank you! Well i'll be happy if it just helps a little...well if I can get about a bit! Staying around here is doing my head in. I have to walk everywhere where I live so if crutches help, then crutches it is :).


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Jellyt -Yep I gree with MrsG, my physio has given me advice on dos/ donts; given me a support belt, and crutches; but I haven't been offered any hands on physio or manipulation of any kind. She isn't trained to do accupuncture unfortunately, but some obstetric physios are and I've heard that can help a lot with the pain.

Good Luck, hope you get some relief xx


----------



## Caroline

Mrs G my appt is Thursday coming.
I've booked an acupuncture seesion for next week too 'cos I'm dosing my self up with painkillers & its making ne feel so groggy. I can't sleep without 'cos the pain is so bad I have to take mid day 'cos I can barely walk at all by mid afternoon. 
Getting very frustrated 'cos I really can't walk far now even with crutches.

Not sure how well will acupuncture will work this time tho 'cos pain is not only in hips its down thighs & across bone @ front too.


----------



## sambam

is it just me - or is anyone else in agony after driving :(? my seat is in the same position as always, but my back / bum / pelvis & legs are all really sore! .. x


----------



## MrsGlitz

Ah I thought you meant Thursday just gone!

I don't drive so can't help there.


----------



## Emx

I find driving incredibly uncomfy now - am avoiding it as much as I can as it makes the bottom of my back really hurt..

Mrs G - I have Group B strep too... have been told will have to go in as soon as waters break and have antibiotics.. I have a low placenta too, will find out on Friday if I need a C section or not.. am starting to wonder if it might be the best option now, what with the SPD, Strep (dont need antibiotics if you have a C section) etc!!!

I have a TENS machine for labour... havent tried it yet as was advised by midwife not to until past 37 weeks!?.... my OH uses it for a back problem and swears by it, so am hoping it will be of some use!


----------



## cymrucath

> :hugs: I shall take a cushion tomorrow. I have also warned DH that we may need to leave early if I can't handle it. Besides it is so rare for him to get a weekend say off if the weather is nice we may just sneak out anyway. :haha:

To be honest, I felt a bit weird there, as they throw you together and start talking about pooey feelings and showing you how your cervix dilates by using a sock and a tennis ball :rofl: Then the mw said "Now, I want all the partners to sit behind mum and put your hands on her tummy and we are going to show you what it is like to be mum so that you appreciate your partner a little more by practising breathing and becoming aware of the baby moving" which I thought was just a strange thing to say. Now I am not saying that every class across the country will be like that, obviously, but the mw at ours was quite mean to the dads there. My hubby has been so wonderful all the way through and I would be in a right mess if it wasn't for him, yet it felt like the mw thought she had the right to say that whatever the blokes were doing it wasn't enough!! 
Anyway I hope you get something out of yours, because I had really high hopes for mine and was a bit disappointed, I think that's why I didn't feel so bad having to leave early! :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

Sambam, I would raise your seat or put a pillow under the back of your bum as the normal driving position is bad for the pelvis caus of the tilt with your legs,
I find driving very hard these days and hope i dont have to do any more before baby is born but if baby goes overdue i probably will have to do some driving,

i managed :sex: last night without it causing too much agony and i can walk this morning but im really not looking forward to church caus the seats are rubbish and i know will make me extremely sore that and its pouring with rain, im wondering if i can beg off going and have DH take DS and leave me here, i havent mentioned my pain levels to him this morning so i might be in luck


----------



## mummy_em

hi ladies i need a bit of advice from you right my last baby was 9lb 12oz i had spd with him after i had him i carried on having a lot of problems with my pelvis for quite a few weeks do you think this is down to him being so big? im currently pregnant again im 35 weeks and have been told that it is another big baby is this going to cause the same problems again if i go by my othere babys this one could be around 10lb 11oz if this wil cause me problems sholud i ask if i can be induce early by a week or 2 or go to full term im really not sure what to do thankyou emma xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

sambam said:


> is it just me - or is anyone else in agony after driving :(? my seat is in the same position as always, but my back / bum / pelvis & legs are all really sore! .. x

Oww -I am finding driving excrutiating, not neccessarliy at the time, but once I get home my pelvisthrobs and I have shooting pains down my thighs OW!

My GP has advised against driving at all -I only drive when I have to (well walking isn't any easier and takes so much longer )

xx


----------



## livin

I'm the same as wannabe, feel just about ok at the time of driving, but afterwards I suffer.

Mummy Em, they have offered me to go back at 37 weeks to discuss induction at 38 weeks due to the pain, but also because the bigger the baby gets, the more stress on the pelvis. Personally, going by the size of your previous baby I would ask about induction anyway.


----------



## livin

Jellyt said:


> I don't think i've posted in here before! Who's had physio to deal with their SPD? I've been referred by my midwife this week and i'm wondering if it has helped any of you? It's getting so bad I can hardly walk to the shop and back!

I found my physio helpful at the beginning, got pelvic floor exercises, information about using core muscles for various tasks (standing up/sneezing), tubigrip, support belt, crutches. Positions for sitting and sleeping and getting out of bed/car and getting dressed etc. About 19 weeks she offered me manual manipulation but turned out I didn't need it, but the pulling and pushing on my pelvis she did do caused me a fair bit of discomfort.

However, she did say when I got my crutches they won't stop the pain, just prevent further aggravation on my pelvis when I used them, so they might help you get about hun, but you'll still suffer for doing too much. 

I've reached a point with her where she has said she can't do anything else for me unless my pain changes, but I can contact her to book in with her at anytime.

Go along and hopefully you'll get a support belt and crutches and hopefully find it helps you. In the meantime, it is ok to take paracetemol and use heat packs to help alleviate some of the pain.


----------



## MrsGlitz

We got fed up of the antenatal class! 9-1 was all about pain relief, labour and birth. I think just about all of the men (and women to be fair!) got a bit freaked ou when we saw just how big a 10cm cervix is! Everything else was all stuff I knew anyway from my books. The only remotely useful thing (when to call the labour ward) doesn't apply to me now because of the GBS! The rest of the afternoon was going to be about BFing, FFing and baby care. There is a BFing workshop one night this week that I am going to call about and baby care is all in the books! So we left. I was getting uncomfortable and wanted to come home to relax (and watch footy) before meeting friends.

So... Out at the Harvester and FOUR people decided to say to me "Ooo that can't be easy, ready to drop and on cruthces. Why are you on crutches?" It was hard to politely reply that I am on crutches BECAUSE I am pregnant and that actually I still have 8 weeks to go if I don't have a nice consultant! :lol:


----------



## bunnyhop

I wondered if anyone has been signed off long term with SPD? Ive been off for 5 weeks, and just been signed off for a further 4 weeks, i feel really bad that im not in work but i just know i wont cope for 7 hrs in work i think its now emotional fear aswell as my SPD. Im hoping im not the only one or do others just grin and bare the pain and go to work? x


----------



## lynnikins

bunnyhop if i had a job id be signed off but my job is DS and not much can be done about that, although DH is working part-time to help me out, 

MummyEm, its not so much the weighgt that would cause problems as the size of babys head and shoulders as it could strain your pelvis during the birth, you should be getting a growth scan anyway as your last was 9lb12oz and if you have a baby over that they tend to give you growth scans, i would talk to your mw about it and see and esp with the spd then thinking about induction is an idea to think about too, my friend who just had her baby in dec and suffered from spd ( little girl under 7lb) said it took a couple of weeks for everything to tighten up and the pain go away and her physio and mw thought that was normal


----------



## MrsGlitz

I have been signed off since I was 25 weeks and won't be going back to work now until after my maternity leave. Hopefully I won't have to go back after bu I don't know yet, depends on DH's job!


----------



## wannabubba#4

bunnyhop said:


> I wondered if anyone has been signed off long term with SPD? Ive been off for 5 weeks, and just been signed off for a further 4 weeks, i feel really bad that im not in work but i just know i wont cope for 7 hrs in work i think its now emotional fear aswell as my SPD. Im hoping im not the only one or do others just grin and bare the pain and go to work? x

Hi Bunnyhop - I cant be much help to your question, but am vey interested in replies- I am off at he moment with spd also, will be 5 weeks when this sickline runs out, but I really dont know if I'll be able to go back at all either.
I need my crutches almost every day, generally require to crawl upstairs on all fours and find driving excrutiating. I take codeine on really bad days but DONT like to take it when pregnant and really dont weant to take it regular if I can help it.

I totally understand how you feel, everyday I feel guilty about being off my work and I too wonder if I should /would be able to grin and bear it. 

I am so torn -in one sense I know I'll be a liability to the patients and other staff if I go back (I am a staff nurse in an ICU) - I dont want to put anyone's health at risk and I dont want to add to the other staff's workload either. Also I find if I am on my feet for any period of time (espec without my crutches -which I cant use at work) at all then I am really sore and need to take analgesia (codeine) to cope -which I hate doing whilst pregnant.
But.... SHOULD I just bite the bullet, go back and just take the bloody pain killers? -Is that what everyone else does? Am I just not coping as well as other ppl? And as bunnyhop said -Is it more emotional fear now??
My work has a duty to risk assess and make sure the workplace is safe for me anyway(as does every employer) so does this mean I can insist on going back with crutches -but then what the hell could I do?? Bit pointless being there if I cant work anyway, and then what if there was an emergency -I can hardly NOT help out if someone has a cardiac arrest. or is haemmorhaging all over the floor -sorry if tmi

I feel so guilty ALL the time, I hate phoning in with another sickline, I wonder what they are all thinking about me all the time too. The whole situation is making me feel so down :cry:

xx Sorry this is a bit of a rant -hope everyone else is doing okay today xx:hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

i went back to work 2 weeks ago part time, and i find it very hard and difficult, i always make sure im dosed up with codeine to get through the shift, which leaves me a bit dopey and it harder to concentrate. i work the last 2 days today im in quite a bit of pain. but avoiding the codeine. i had to go back for financial reasons but im leaving for maternity at 28 weeks as i have a weeks holiday booked and then start Maternity leave at 29 weeks.

wannabubba4- im only a healthcare assistant and my SPD is not as bad as yours is hun and i find it very difficult, i dont think you should return to work, but just rest up.


----------



## MrsGlitz

The thing with me is I *could* probably try to go back as I work in an office so am not on my feet but as I sleep so badly I need to nap during the day. Also on the bad days I do need to take codeine and that affects my concentration and I have to reconile large amounts; the thought of screwing that up scares me! Luckily I get full pay on sick leave,
obviously only my basic but it's a lot better than some people!


----------



## livin

I've been signed off since the end of my 15th week, I'm also a staff nurse and no way I could work on any longer. Luckily my sister told me she didn't think I was fit to be working and asked me to see a doctor before returning. Doc said no way I should be working.

Wannabubba - You definitely don't sound like your fit to be working, if your unsure, why not contact your occupational health dept and ask them about it. I personally was the same as you, I realised I couldn't participate in emergencies should they occur and therefore didn't feel I could safely work. 

Also, one of the girls I work with had spd, pushed herself to work as she couldn't afford not to as she wasn't due sick pay. She ended up off work for 3 months when her child was about 1 year old and it was due to a hip problem which was caused by her spd and her pushing herself. She needed steroid injections to help alleviate the inflammation around her hip joint. You need to put yourself first hun.


----------



## lynnikins

none of us should be doing a job where we are on our feet for long periods as we risk causing permanant damage by doing this,


----------



## Caroline

I'm lucky as I'm sat down @ work, if I had a job where I was on my feel all day, nursing etc I would have been off from about 16 weeks.


----------



## cymrucath

wannabubba#4 said:


> bunnyhop said:
> 
> 
> I wondered if anyone has been signed off long term with SPD? Ive been off for 5 weeks, and just been signed off for a further 4 weeks, i feel really bad that im not in work but i just know i wont cope for 7 hrs in work i think its now emotional fear aswell as my SPD. Im hoping im not the only one or do others just grin and bare the pain and go to work? x
> 
> Hi Bunnyhop - I cant be much help to your question, but am vey interested in replies- I am off at he moment with spd also, will be 5 weeks when this sickline runs out, but I really dont know if I'll be able to go back at all either.
> I need my crutches almost every day, generally require to crawl upstairs on all fours and find driving excrutiating. I take codeine on really bad days but DONT like to take it when pregnant and really dont weant to take it regular if I can help it.
> 
> I totally understand how you feel, everyday I feel guilty about being off my work and I too wonder if I should /would be able to grin and bear it.
> 
> I am so torn -in one sense I know I'll be a liability to the patients and other staff if I go back (I am a staff nurse in an ICU) - I dont want to put anyone's health at risk and I dont want to add to the other staff's workload either. Also I find if I am on my feet for any period of time (espec without my crutches -which I cant use at work) at all then I am really sore and need to take analgesia (codeine) to cope -which I hate doing whilst pregnant.
> But.... SHOULD I just bite the bullet, go back and just take the bloody pain killers? -Is that what everyone else does? Am I just not coping as well as other ppl? And as bunnyhop said -Is it more emotional fear now??
> My work has a duty to risk assess and make sure the workplace is safe for me anyway(as does every employer) so does this mean I can insist on going back with crutches -but then what the hell could I do?? Bit pointless being there if I cant work anyway, and then what if there was an emergency -I can hardly NOT help out if someone has a cardiac arrest. or is haemmorhaging all over the floor -sorry if tmi
> 
> I feel so guilty ALL the time, I hate phoning in with another sickline, I wonder what they are all thinking about me all the time too. The whole situation is making me feel so down :cry:
> 
> xx Sorry this is a bit of a rant -hope everyone else is doing okay today xx:hugs:Click to expand...

I really feel your anxiety. I love my job and work in a very close knit team where unless everyone pulls their weight the work starts to suffer. I agonised over going off work but I had to accept that my priorities need to change and me and the baby have to come first. I wasn't any good to work the way I was as I could not concentrate fully on my job role which was unfair to the rest of my team.:cry::nope:

I certainly think if you are in a role where your condition could potentially hinder someone else (through no fault of your own) then you should assess the situation and take some time away from it. You have to almost look at it dispassionately and realise that it is only your work ethic and feeling of guilt that is making you want to be in work. It will not help you and it will not help your patients to be cared for by someone who is quite frankly not able to concentrate because of the level of pain they are in. Reading that back it sounds quite harsh, but I promise I don't mean it to, I am just trying to make you see that you need to look after you first and foremost, the job will still be there when you feel better after the baby.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks for all the replies ladies -really does help me cope a bit better with my guilt at not being in work. People with no experience of spd really find it hard to understand what we go through, and I fee like a lot of ppl around me think I am being OTT and that ''I am JUST pregnant -it's not an illness you know'' - If only they knew!! 
I have physio today again -but to be honest, I think we have come to the end of the road there -she has bascially said there is nothing else she can do for me.

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## Caroline

wannabubba- there really isn't much physios can do. I haven't seen mine now for months.

Packed my hospital bag yesterday & now I'm paying for it. Was agony last night & could barely walk this am, pain was excrutiating, not only was it in my hips but felt like a heard of elephants had been tap dancing on my girly bits all night. 

So no work for me today.

Got acupuncture booked for tomorrow, but not sure how well it will work this time.

Consultant on Thursday, so busy week this week.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Caroline are you still working?! 

Today isn't too bad for me. I even managed in and out of the bath by myself earlier. It hurt but still! I did wake several times through the night, I don't suppose I can complain too much since I got a good 6 hours 3 nights in row!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Caroline- How do you find the accupuncture is helping? My physio doesn't do it, so I would need to go private; so just wondering if its worth it.
I went to physio today and she has given me a much more supportive (and bigger -i have got so HUGE recently lol) belt and also a huge tubigrip thing -she thinks my abdo muscles have torn -what else???? Tried to see if realignment would work but she says that my pelvis doesn't appear mis -aligned and that any manipulation would be futile (as I thought cos the main pain is very central -feels like my pubic bone is split in two) She did attempt to examine me and put the slightest pressure on my pubic bone and I nearly went through the roof. 

MrsG -glad you have a had some sleep -it's really awful when you are sore and sleep deprived too. Hope you dont overdo it today - I tend to, when I have a 'good' day then pay for it later xx

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## cymrucath

I had more physio today and she did a little bit of manipulation to my hip and pelvis. It feels a little sore now but in a good way and I am going for some hydrotherapy tomorrow as well so really looking forward to that. I just feel so much better in the water. 

Mrs G, I am glad you managed to get some sleep at last!

Wannabubba, It is horrible isn't it when you see people looking at you as though your faking the pain. Unless it's something you have been through, you just can't understand it, but please don't let other people's ignorance to the condition make you feel bad about looking after yourself!!

Caroline I hope you are feeling a little better. When do you go on maternity leave? x


----------



## Caroline

Mrs G - I do still work, but my job is very much sitting down, & when I'm not I can get about on crutches (mainly just to go to loo & staff room for lunch). I'm an optometrist, so basically I'm sat for 20 mins, get up to get next 
record then sit down again (and thats just from one end of room to other so not far). If I time it right I don't even have to get up for paperwork as someone brings it to me & the patient to me if I'm waiting, and I have a pager to hand over @ the end of the test. I'm also on a short day & finish @ 4pm. Some days its tough tho. 

Wannabubba - I found my first session really good & was pain free for a couple of weeks, then it started to flare up. Cost around £30 for a 2 hr session but worth it (and I claimed back from work). I would have gone back sooner but the guy I went to his treatment rooms were up a very old cottage style narrow staircase.
As things are getting bad tho I looked around & found another clinic which is all downstairs so I'm going it a try somewhere else. Just hope it gives me some relief.

Am at the point now where I can't walk far, can't even manage a 15 min trip round asda with OH pushing trolley without me being in agony after. This last flare up yesterday & today seems to have been triggered by packing my hospital bag.

Seeing consultant so hoping he'll agree to induction @ 37 weeks, considering I am more ommobile, in more pain & had for longer I'm hopefully he will.


----------



## Caroline

cymrucath said:


> Caroline I hope you are feeling a little better. When do you go on maternity leave? x

Bit easier thanks but @ the mo work tomorrow is a no no.

I was palnning on finishing Sat 27th MArch, which would be the weekend b4 induction (all being well), but its not looking hopefull @ the minute. With a bit of luck the acupuncture will do the trick again.

Just need to keep fx'd crossed that this lil monkey isn't breech 'cos if we are & don't turn it will be a dreaded section.


----------



## mummytilda

Newbie here! Was just searching around for a decent SPD support thread and yours seems to be the best, so here I am!
I'm feeling sorry for myself, so find myself needing others to whinge to!
I had SPD in my second pregnancy, which ended at 28 weeks, but didn't realise what it was until my last pg with my daughter - it started at around 8 weeks last time and I was using a wheelchair by the time she was born. I successfully applied for Disability Living Allowance and got the higher rate mobility and middle care allowance. This enabled me to get a Blue Badge which was a godsend. I would encourage anyone eligible to apply. You need to have had the condition for 3 months before you apply, with the likelihood of it continuing for another 6 months. 
This time around, I am 5weeks+1 and am back on my crutches. Who needs a pregnancy test when you wake up with SPD! :dohh:
I've fished my old belt out, but think I will order a Serola one as mine is white, grubby and really obvious. I've gotten myself a rucksack so I can be as balanced as possible when I walk anywhere.
I also got Carpal Tunnel Syndrome from the pressure on my hands through using the crutches. I alleviated this by padding the handles with cotton wool, covered by a bandage with a mitten over the top and this has helped alot - might help someone else too. 
Going to have a section at 38 weeks, so just another 34 weeks, 6 days to go!

Looking forward to getting to know you all,
Carla.x


----------



## Caroline

Welcome Carla, sounds like you are suffering badly. Huge :hugs:. I have the serola belt & I do tend to live in it.

Hope you get thru the next 33 weeks without too much trouble.

You're very brave going thru it again after all the problems you had last time.

This is my second pregnancy with spd & last. I can't walk far without crutches now, but the end is now in sight for me. This however will be our fourth & final baby. Had considered no 5 but with the sod worse this time, its not gonna happen.

Keep us updated on how u r doing :hugs::kiss:.


----------



## lynnikins

hi Carla, :hugs: a serola belt is worth it, wearing it is the only thing that gets me through the day i have to wear it to get up or down the stairs or lift my DS or walk any distance , 

I think we will have another baby after this and possibly one after that depending on the spd i just think we need to make sure our eldest is old enough to help me out a bit more next time around lol, 

Im hoping not to be here much longer myself, my physio wont do anything for me now and the chances of them inducing me ( although they could tomorrow ) are very slim dispite the spd and having to mother a toddler , simply caus i can never get hold of my darn MW, and dont have a direct number for my consultant ( consultant for different reasons than the spd )


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Carla - sounds like you are having a rough time, already. You'll probably already know everything there is to know about spd already but this group has been lovely and supportive and sympathetic to me when I have needed it most; and I am sure you'll find it the same. Its nice just to have other ppl that understand! As for crutch handle covers - lol love your solution; I have covered mine in memory foam from my sons old mattress -BLISS!! It gets so sore otherwise lol; my neice was on crutches for 10 weeks recently and my sis put bubble wrap on hers lol 

Caroline - this is my second baby with spd; and baby number 4 too lol; I also considered number 5 but after this time I just dont think I could go through it again. My youngest son at the moment is nearly 8, and I wanted to have two babies close together to complete our family and give them a close sibling to grow up with -but no way I could be coping with this if I had a small child at home -at least with my 8 year old, there is no lifting him or anything. Makes me kinda sad that this is definately my last; but also makes it kind of special too -I am so trying to cherish every (painfree lol) moment.

Lynnikins -make sure you get follow up physio after you next baby is born, and get the exercises for core muscle strengthening etc -as my physio is sure if I had treatment after my last son was born then I wouldn't be as severe this time. In fact, a friend of my sisters had terrible spd with babies one and three but not with number two - she had got really fit before number two, going to guym building up core stamina and strength and also had lost a lot of weight ( not that I am saying anyone has to lose weight but she felt it had contributed to her not having spd the second time around) Good Luck xx

Have a good day everyone


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi

I echo the serola belt. It is far better (and more discreet) than the NHS ones! I still find it uncomfy to sit with so I literally just use it when going out, which isn't very much! As I said before, I am grateful I live in a studio at the moment! 

I am very sore today. I want to do something with DH as it's his day off but what can you do for the day when you can't walk very far?! I have a backpack too, it's the only way I can manage to pop out for some essentials on my crutches.


----------



## lynnikins

my dh has the day off and wants to make a trip out all of us and im crying inside at the thought of walking any distance, 

wannabubba, i do intend to go to the gym plenty after this baby is born as i started this pregnancy with an extra 10kg than i did with ds and i dont want to end up there again lol once its safe to start exersizing im going to be walking just about everywhere and then later on im going to be joining up at the gym with DH,


----------



## Caroline

wannabubba - its sad that its the last one, but in all honesty I'm not going thru this again especially if it is going to be worse again. I lost a load of weight b4 falling pg this time & had been exercising regularly but unfortunaltely it hasn't made any difference, although heaven knows what sort of a state i'd be in if I hadn't. I'm considering seeing osteopath/ chiropractor once I've had lo though just to make sure all is ok.

Will see how the acupuncture goes today, my manager has arranged for a later start for me tomorrow & if it helps I may consider this for the next 3 weeks too. 

Can't believe how quick time has gone.

Seeing consultant tomorrow so keeping fx'd he agrees to induction.


----------



## bunnyhop

Just ref SPD getting worse with each preg tbh my 2nd preg i barely had it, 1st i was bad and this one im bad but i dont think as bad as 1st yet but ive still got 12 weeks to go


----------



## MrsGlitz

I am on my first pregnancy and seriously contemplating not having another, which upsets me but I don't want a large age gap and can't see how I would cope with a baby or toddler. I guess I will see how quickly I recover and what post-natal support I get. To be honest I have struggled emotionally with pregnancy just as much as physically so we'll see.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Caroline -can I ask? Are you under consultant care due to your spd alone? I am still midwife led and hoping to remain that way -my local CMU (5 mins from my house) is lush and I want to deliver there, if they put me under a consultant then i'll have to travel miles to the hospital. However, I s'pose I am only 21 weeks so i'd better see how bad things get first eh??

Is anyone else midwife led at the moment??

Physio called - Lol - was trying to arrange for me to get a commode delivered lol - as my loo is upstairs and I have to crawl up there on hands and knees and its so sore.

I have nowhere to put it downstairs and I'd be too embarrassed to ask anyone else to empty it, so I'd need to try to get upstairs with the bedpan anyway, so I graciously declined lol. 

OMG Who thought being pregnant would lead to this?????

xx


----------



## missamoo

sorry not had chance to read the whole thread (!!) but i had really bad spd in both pregs, ended up in a wheelchair in my first, had crutches in 2nd at 19 weeks, until i had a chiropractic treatment which totally sorted me out! I was fine for the rest of the preg! would thoroughly recommend it to everyone


----------



## MrsGlitz

Wannabubba - I am midwife led. My next appointment is in 2 weeks and if the SPD continues to get steadily worse, I will ask for a consultant referral for early induction I think. My CMU is in the hospital on the floor below the main labour ward so it makes no difference to me! :haha: Bless you re the commode!


----------



## wannabubba#4

missamoo said:


> sorry not had chance to read the whole thread (!!) but i had really bad spd in both pregs, ended up in a wheelchair in my first, had crutches in 2nd at 19 weeks, until i had a chiropractic treatment which totally sorted me out! I was fine for the rest of the preg! would thoroughly recommend it to everyone

Missamoo -what exactly did the chiropracter do ? What did he /she say the problem was? Did the treatment clear it up permamently - no pain at all? How did you find him/her and ensure that he/she was trained specifically in obstetric care? How many sessions did it take to start working? 

Sorry for all the q's but if it worked for you then there's maybe hope for us all.xx


----------



## Caroline

wannabubba - I'm mainly mw care, only seen consultant @ 14 weeks, and now again tomorrow. i'm under him purely for the spd. MW sent me last time around 34-35 weeks and he checked me @ 37 weeks, did sweep & booked me for induction following day.

This time when I saw early on he wanted to see me now to see how spd was. We don't have a mw led unit per se @ the hospital, but labour suites all lovely rooms with own TV, toilet, shower etc, and when u go in u get a mw from u r community team who looks after you right thru labour & delivery. There is no intervention from anyone else unless it is needed. 

It is much better than when I had DS as you just got whatever mw who was working the hospital shift look after u.

SO all being well, as long as this lil cheeky monkey isn't breech I should get a date for induction tomorrow, or at least a rough idea. Will then see my mw week after.

Acupuncture went well & thankfully now am in much less pain & mobile again (well as mobile as u can be @ 33weeks pg on crutches lol). Booked another session for 3 weeks time which will hopefully be a week b4 induction so I can minimise pain of spd for labour.


----------



## missamoo

there are various forms of chiropractic treatment but the one i had was bowens which is very gentle. rather than manipulate the muscles/bones, the nerves are stimulated which tells the brain where the muscles should be and the brain tells the muscles to move! sounds really weird i know but it works!!

The chiropractor was one who i knew and trusted but they're fairly honest folk and will tell you if they are capable of practising it in pregnancy. I visited her after my 1st pregnancy as seriously ricked my back just after birth (geting out of the car a funny way while all my muscles settled down!) and i told her about the spd and she said she could have treated it. so when it kicked in at 14 weeks with my second i went to see her straight away.

I can't remember exactly but i know I couldnt walk more than 100 yards on my first preg by the end of the preg but with my 2nd i was walking miles trying to get him to come out! No pain at all really - it was like a miracle!

They are registered but ask around for a recommendation or look in the yellow pages i would suggest.


----------



## lynnikins

im going to find a chiropractor post this pregnancy as i think i will need one for my back at least , physio's i find dont help much for me 

Im still in MW led care ive just had to see a consultant a few times due to bleeding in pregnancy with my history they just wanted to watch me carefully but im ok to use the MW centre as far as I know


----------



## Emx

Morning ladies - hope you have had semi decent nights sleep! Up with the lark again because of the pain - first time this week though so cant complain too much!

Im going to phone my physio today and make another appointment and see if there is anything she can do... I can hear my pelvis and hips creaking and grating around so much more now so am wondering if she might be able to move some of them back to where they should be!! Am also going to enquire about chiropractor for post pregnancy - maybe a light at the end of the tunnel?

Have also done my shoulder in from using my arms to hoist myself around so much!! So may be asking her to treat my shoulders instead of my pelvis/hips!! Just out of interest does anyone know if the relaxin that causes SPD affect other joints such as arms or is just coincidence and overuse???


----------



## Nmum1

Hey all

Newbie here! Diagnosed two weeks ago and pretty much been stuck at home ever since. Off to physio today so fingers crossed for a miracle!! Been feeling pretty lousy for the last couple of weeks and finally managed to get out of the house Tuesday night to try swimming. In the pool was great but was in absolute agony afterwards and could hardly walk- not quite what I was hoping for!! 

Been reading your messages for a couple of weeks and it has been a great support. Thanks so much. Hope all are feeling ok today?


----------



## lynnikins

Emx said:


> Morning ladies - hope you have had semi decent nights sleep! Up with the lark again because of the pain - first time this week though so cant complain too much!
> 
> Im going to phone my physio today and make another appointment and see if there is anything she can do... I can hear my pelvis and hips creaking and grating around so much more now so am wondering if she might be able to move some of them back to where they should be!! Am also going to enquire about chiropractor for post pregnancy - maybe a light at the end of the tunnel?
> 
> Have also done my shoulder in from using my arms to hoist myself around so much!! So may be asking her to treat my shoulders instead of my pelvis/hips!! Just out of interest does anyone know if the relaxin that causes SPD affect other joints such as arms or is just coincidence and overuse???

the relaxin can affect any joint in your body hun its quite common for it to affect your arms and shoulders in fact so your physio should definatly take a look at them too ,

Nmum1, welcome 
im experienceing problems as a result from going swiming yesterday, was nice to be in the water but getting out hurt and i didnt sleep too well either


----------



## Emx

Thanks Lynnikins... I did wonder! Definitley going to phone the physio again then as my arm feels as if its going to fall out of its socket! Luckily its my left arm and Im right handed otherwise I would be in real trouble! Thank god I am so close to the end of my pregnancy though....


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi all

After a few "good" days I am back to having next to no pain free gap today. Again, even swinging my legs out of bed onto the floor has been sore. I need to get out today to collect my Gaviscon prescription and MATB1 (manager lost mine!).


----------



## livin

Can totally sympathise mrs G, had a better few days myself, until yesterday DS (he's 8) involved in argument with another boy and his dad was shouting at my DS, right up in his face, wagging his finger. I needed to go to sort it, but had left crutches in car so walked for couple of minutes without any support/belt and boy am I feeling it today. Got my DS class mass this afternoon too and dreading having to go out at all.

Hope you feel better, but know its probably unlikely.


----------



## MrsGlitz

:hugs: livin.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey I'm back, my bil fixed my lap top and even upgraded it for me! 

I have to say NO good days anymore, on painkillers four times a day, I try really hard to avoid them but it's impossible, got crutches now, which help a little bit for very short distances I need to go! BUT basically I can't walk to the top of my drive, stairs are nigh on impossible it's tears and biting through pain to go to the loo, other than that I avoid them like the plague! So great fun, BUt we're nearing the end, I just hope this goes as quick as it came seeing as it had all started by ten weeks! 

How did the appointment go caroline, I hope you manged to get a date. My consultant wouldn't even talk about it until my next appointment at 34 weeks and then said they may still say no cos it's a 'soft' case for requesting induction! WTF she can go suck an egg if she thinks I can wait until 40 weeks! I have a eleven months old daughter who's missed out on quite enough already, it's her birthday in two weeks and am so sad I can't do anything with her.


----------



## lynnikins

shining_star , sorry that you having such a rough time hunni

i just know tomorrow is going to be misery as im awake at nearly 2 am sitting upright instead of sleeping thanks to some horrible toothache which has been quite severe since before 6pm yesterday and of course painkillers arent helping and im out of co-codamol thanks to the spd,


----------



## nightkd

Hey ladies.. I was wondering if I could get your opinions.. I've had a sharp pain in my pubic area, feels like a nerve pain (I think) just like it throbs once in a while, but sharply... I don't know how best to describe it!! :dohh: Well I did a google and got a lot of results for SPD...so now I'm a bit worried...Is it very likely it's that, or could it be something else? It doesn't feel like it's INSIDE as such, so not like UTI pain or anything...it's more like a sharp throb through the top of the bones in there, iykwim?

If it is SPD, is it certain it will get worse, or could it just remain this odd, occasional throb and not develop any further? :S I'm planning a home birth, so was a bit concerned it would effect that if it gets really bad.

x

P.S Sorry to butt in, just wanted some informed opinions as I wasn't too worried about it until I got the results for SPD thrown up when I did me search!


----------



## lynnikins

it does sound like very early stages of it hun but if you are careful you may well be able to cope without it getting to the point many of us have, just keep your knees together when getting up or down or in and out of the car and be careful with stiars and not taking too big steps when you are walking


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi nightkd :flower:-just wanted to echo what lynnikins has said -prevention, prevention, prevention!!!! 

*Do kegel (pelvic floor) exercises -about 10 times a day (or as often as you can lol), helps to strengthen your core stability and takes the pressure off your pelvis.
*Always sit down to put on/ or takeoff undies, trousers, shoes etc -never stand on one leg
*Dont swim the breast stroke
*Dont push shopping trolleys, or hoover (vaccuum)
*Dont stand or walk for prolonged epriods of time -listen to your body, if it starts to ache -then take a rest.

You could try sitting on a birthing /exercise ball - doesn't work for everyone - but my pain is very central, I get seering shooting pains right in the centre of my pelvic bone and I find the exercise ball really helpful; as the position changes constantly and I never have constant pressure on any one area - (has to be a ball big enough for you to sit on and your knees are lower than your hips when your feet are parallel to the floor-I use a 65cm one)

Good Luck, hope that the pain is temporary and that you manage to keep it that way.

xx :hugs:


----------



## MrsGlitz

At the moment, pain is very focussed on my actual pubis I think and only on one side. Again, this morning even putting my feet on the floor sent a searing shooting pain through me. I feel like my pubis is splitting, if that makes any sense? I popped out this morning for some hospital bag bits. I was only out on ny crutches for about 30 minutes but it was agony. The only remotely comfortable positon I can find is sat upright in bed with pillows supporting my back and a couple under my knees.


----------



## cymrucath

Poor MrsG :hugs:I have been feeling a little better since the physio manipulation on Tuesday and hydrotherapy on Wednesday. The nerve that was aggravated by the inflammation of the muscle has eased a little due to the physio loosening the knots in the muscle and showing hubby what to do then instructing him to do it every day for 10 minutes. I am getting a little less pain every day and have not taken a pain killer since Wednesday!
Hope everyone else is feeling a little less sore today. Hugs to all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## livin

Mrs G, maybe time to think about internet shopping. I keep pushing myself trying to do a wee bit here/there to pass time, but I just suffer for it in the end. OH now does shopping etc... I'm at home going out of my mind with boredom right enough, which is probably the best of two evils.

Am going to my friends tonight to see her 2 week old daughter, can't wait, much as we all know the end result will be worth the pain, a wee bit of reinforcement can't hurt.

Cymrucath - glad you have found something that helps even a little bit, my physio said I'm not out of alignment so couldn't manipulate. Good to hear someone can get a wee bit of relief.


----------



## wannabubba#4

livin said:


> Cymrucath - glad you have found something that helps even a little bit, my physio said I'm not out of alignment so couldn't manipulate. Good to hear someone can get a wee bit of relief.

Yep -I echo this, and I am not out of alignment either so no manipulation for me either- was hoping that was going to be the mystery cure too lol 

And the boredom is getting to me too -Yesterday I attempted to go through my elder boys drawers to throw out old stuff, as I was so fed up sitting around doing nothing... and boy have I paid for it today -Ow!!!! Can barely crawl upstairs on all fours to go to the loo

MrsG -:hugs: I feel your pain! Feels like my pubic bone has split too :cry:

xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

feeling fustrated lately ive got so much i wanna do before Baby 3 gets here including some nice days out with the kids and DH, but im struggling with just housework at the moment. i had a list of 6 things to do, i got 1 thing done.working the next 2 days, so monday i will be suffering more again, bump seems to have grown alot so i think its making the SPD worse. im getting very snappy and weepy with it too!

sorry for moaning most of you have it worse than me. hope you girls manage to get some rest over the weekend


----------



## mummytilda

My Serola belt has arrived - it is sooo much sturdier than my NHs one, but leaves me with a very fetching stomach-flob overhang! MMMMmm! Its going to get a test tomorrow at work - I have to stand for four hours and I'm not looking forward to it.
Today I have been giving my crutches a makeover. I'm sending Dh to Halfords to buy some Magenta spray paint (like on the new Ford Fiestas) for the metal bits and have painted the grey plastic with a copper acrylic with red undercoat so its all zingy. Sorry - I'm a bit silly, I know, but 9 months is a long time to be looking at boring old grey when I'm NOT a grey person! I may knit some new covers for the handles too........:-k


----------



## MrsGlitz

I don't know how my DH puts up with me. He asks what's wrong with me and I snap something along the lines of "What do you think?! Same old same!". Yet if he doesn't ask how I am he gets told off too.

I had planned to go into town tomorrow to get a couple of books (Childbirth without Fear and a hypnobirthing one) but I think I will give that a miss and just order online, as much as I would like the excuse to get out I think it might be a bit much given how I have been the last couple of days.

I am supposed to pop out for something for dinner as our local supermarkets will be shut when DH finishes but I am in that much pain (even having taken codeine - oops) that I can't face it. So I have said we'll do chippy tonight. Hopefully DH will get up early enough tomorrow to do a proper shop before he starts work.


----------



## nightkd

lynnikins said:


> it does sound like very early stages of it hun but if you are careful you may well be able to cope without it getting to the point many of us have, just keep your knees together when getting up or down or in and out of the car and be careful with stiars and not taking too big steps when you are walking




wannabubba#4 said:


> Hi nightkd :flower:-just wanted to echo what lynnikins has said -prevention, prevention, prevention!!!!
> 
> *Do kegel (pelvic floor) exercises -about 10 times a day (or as often as you can lol), helps to strengthen your core stability and takes the pressure off your pelvis.
> *Always sit down to put on/ or takeoff undies, trousers, shoes etc -never stand on one leg
> *Dont swim the breast stroke
> *Dont push shopping trolleys, or hoover (vaccuum)
> *Dont stand or walk for prolonged epriods of time -listen to your body, if it starts to ache -then take a rest.
> 
> You could try sitting on a birthing /exercise ball - doesn't work for everyone - but my pain is very central, I get seering shooting pains right in the centre of my pelvic bone and I find the exercise ball really helpful; as the position changes constantly and I never have constant pressure on any one area - (has to be a ball big enough for you to sit on and your knees are lower than your hips when your feet are parallel to the floor-I use a 65cm one)
> 
> Good Luck, hope that the pain is temporary and that you manage to keep it that way.
> 
> xx :hugs:

Thanks girls! That's really helpful... I was wondering if there was anything I could do the reduce the risk of it developing if it is the start of SPD! I do try and do kegels regularly anyway, so I'll look into getting a birthing ball and try to avoid/take care with those activities you've mentioned. :thumbup:

Thank you :hugs:

xx


----------



## Caroline

Sorry to hear u r suffering Mrs G, I defo recommend shopping online too. Our weekly shop done online & OH takes delivery & puts it all away.

I just ordered my nursing bras online 'cos couldn't face the short walk to mothercare. Actually got 20% discount so they were cheaper in the end anyhow, just hope they fit lol.

Acupuncture worked for a short time, but seems to be flaring up again so not so good. Was in agony last night, my right hip hurt so much from back to the front :cry:.

Good news is consultant was more than happy to induce & now am booked in for induction on Friday April 2nd so only more 4 weeks to go :happydance:.

He also did quick scan to confirm that lo is defo head down, which is a great relief, despite all the pain I really don't want to have a section.

I'm wondering if the head down tho is causing more pain with spd recently, esprcially as I feel lo pusing /wriggling down which really seems to aggrevate things.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Aww glad you got your induction date hun, thats fab, wish my consultants were being as supportive, but it seems to get anywhere in my hospital you have to really stamp your feet.
I'm thinking the head down thing also adds to the pain, cos my pain like doubled (which I never believed it could.) when I hit 31 weeks when baby started to get a growth spurt on and turned head down! Can't be just a coincidence.


----------



## Emx

Evening all!

My SPD pain definitley got worse when baby went head down - midwife reckons she is 2/5ths engaged and I am really feeling it in my pubic bone... which feels like its splitting in two aswell!!

Had a scan today and my placenta has moved so dont need a C section now, so some good news finally! Just have to do some research on natural birth with SPD (although looking back through this thread is a good source)..


----------



## MrsGlitz

I know Baby H is head down and has been for 8 weeks but I am wondering if he has had a growth spurt or something? Or maybe has become a little engaged as this week, is it too early? I can't think of any other reason why the last week has been so sore.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oh and fab news Caroline about your induction!


----------



## Shinning_Star

This ones not engaged but even having head down seems to have added to my pain.

It's normal for first pregnancy babies to engage from 31 weeks onwards, second etc babies tend ot go up and down more (who knows why.) and drop during labour itself.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Morning ladies!

How are we all this morning? I had a horrid night. I woke up 4 times I think, I lost track. Each time was due to something non-SPD related, a nightmare (have had them all through pregnancy) or heartburn, but when awake I discover I am uncomfortable so begin the process of turning over, or at least getting comfortable again. 

Not only I am in pain on the actual pubis but my whole right hand side hurts, hip, leg, back. My left hand side seems to be OK though, which is mostly the side I sleep on.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Caroline -YAY for your induction date -April 2nd will be your baby's birthday wow - how surreal is that -knowing exactly when it's going to be lol ?- 

MrsG - I had a day like that yesterday too, was actually in the doorway of ASDA with my sis pushing the trolley and decided to hell with it, if there's nothing in for dinner then we'll have to eat carryout -and turned around and went home. It is just too sore struggling around on these stupid crutches, sore hands, shoulders now on top of the sore pelvis, hips, back :cry::cry: -sorry having a self -pity day -shit sleep last night ,really sore every time I moved :cry:

xEmx -So glad your good to go with your preferred delivery choice, Now that the placenta has moved up is there no chance it will move down again? (Sorry if totally stupid question :blush:, but I have had no experience of this at all lol)

Lol :haha::haha:at mummytilda and her spray painted crutches lol -actually would consider doing this too, if I didn't have to give mine back once baby is here lol :haha:

Tudor rose -how is working going? Hope they are going easy on you, and letting you rest up alot. xx

Have a good weekend everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

thats great new Caroline.

pratically crawelled home from work today, im in agony now, didnt sleep last night due to the pain i keep thinking 8 more weeks thats all then no work!

sorry your having a [email protected] time of it wannabubba4

Mrs G- i have them moments in the night when i wake up and think time to turn over and try to stop my self yelping as i turn.


----------



## Caroline

Thanks girls, I'm really chuffed I'vre got a date. Depends on how quick the induction goes, lo may not arrive til Sat.

I'm having loads of problems trouble sleeping, keep waking up in pain & finding it hatd to get comfortable but at least there is a definite end to it, in 3 weeks & 6 days.

xEmx - I had a natural delivery with spd last time, so if you want ask anything then feel free.


----------



## Shinning_Star

I know you've said a few things with birth and spd caroline and really appreciate it! 

But my new concern is, how are they gonna do examinations, I can't lift my legs up sideways or spread them like you do when you have a smear and am really worried the midwives won't take the pain seriously and push it further with the advice to just have gas an air to ease pain, not alot of the midwives have been particularly supportive of spd, they all seem to just fob it off!


----------



## mummytilda

Ok - so here are the crutches! Fluorescent pink with glitter and silver accents. Sparkly pair of socks to match - all much sparklier IRL!https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y83/carlacawser/DSC_0968.jpg

Work wasn't too bad today, wore my serola belt and used my crutches between prescriptions and customers. Will see how we go!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Shining_Star I have been advised to measure my pain free gap between the knees and have that written in my notes and to make my DH aware of it. I keep emphasising the importance of that to him. Also another sufferer advised getting a piece of ribbon cut to the length and attaching that to the front of your notes/birth plan as a visual aid. My main problem is my pain free gap varies on a daily basis and the last couple of days has been pretty much non existent and even with codeine only a little.


----------



## Emx

Morning! 

Mummytilda - loving the crutches!!

Wannabubba - Placenta wont move back down now as it usually stretches up as baby grows rather than down, not a silly question at all.. they do tend to move, mine just took its time about it and it was really starting to bother me not knowing either way what sort of birth to prepare for, especially so late into the game! 

Thanks Caroline - I dont know what I would do without this thread, as mentioned on here before, its a tricky thing to cope with as SPD just doesnt seem to be considered an issue with so many health professionals... I see a midwife, GP and Consultant and they all seem to push me from one to the other for information! 

As Mrs Glitz mentions - my OH is aware I need to be careful of movement during labour - and my midwife has said to write SPD in big red letters on my birthplan... the thing is, I definitley have SPD but dont use crutches and only paracetomal for pain relief.. not in any way as bad as some of you ladies.. my pain free gap is still massive sideways, not so good for scissor action... I tend to suffer after overuse, rather than at the time - if you understand what I mean? So - what worries me is the fact that I will make things worse for after the birth because I wont really know my limitations during labour!

Sorry if its long - am mainly pain free this morning, just got lots going on in my head worrying about all things birth and baby.. xx


----------



## Sunflowers

Oooh good, I wondered if there would be an spd thread on here!

It was me that mentioned to glitz about the ribbon!!


Little history on me, it's my 5th pg (first 3 ended in mc) and I have a daughter who is 21 months old. With her pg I developed spd at 8 weeks pg and was off work by 14 weeks on crutches and codeine. By 22 weeks I was quite genuinely bedbound on buprenorphine patches and oramorph. By 30 weeks I was only really able to get downstairs once a day and by 38 weeks not at all. I was hospitalised at that point as it would take me an eternity to get to the loo and back (even in hospital with an en-suite it would take me 10 mins on crutches to get the 4 feet to my loo and 15 minutes to get back again) and my oramorph usage was 2 hourly, day and night. I started having daily sweeps at 38+4 which, with by that point, a 6 inch pain free gap, was absolutely agonizing.. Not least because it was the consultant who was doing them rather than one of the midwife so she could sweep my tonsils (were I to still have them!) at the same time! This resulted in no change to the favourability of my cervix so, eventually, at T+4 we started inducing me.. 4 Prostins later I was just about coming up to the 6 hour mark where I would have been counted as a failed induction when my waters broke (typically the mw had just been in and said I'm coming back in an hour, if there's no change then I think enough's enough and they broke 5 minutes later!). Immediate contractions ensued - 3-4 in every 10 minutes, strong on palpation and lasting at that point for 45-60 seconds.. Good good good everyone thinks, lets see how it goes! An hour and a half later the ward manager was getting twitchy about how strongly I was contracting and pushed me down to labourward herself with hubby (also a nurse, I'm a mw too) and there I was thinking well if I have got to 5cm when they examine me I'll be really pleased!! So they do all the usual bits, leave me for a couple of hours and then examine me to see how I'm going. 1cm, uneffaced cervix still 1cm thick and posterior. Pants. So an epidural was sited and off we went with synto - this REALLY stepped up the pain in my pelvis with each contraction.. Epidural topped up and topped up again. Still no difference - hulking down G&A with each contraction even though her head was still at -3 (so not really anywhere near my pelvis, lol!). After 15 hours of contractions she started getting a bit fed up and I was beyond fedup of the pain in my pelvis even though I had an overblocked epidural so had a section! Since then we've done attatched parenting, we carried her in a sling everywhere until at 16 months old I was too pg with this one to carry her so we bought a buggy! We've just stopped bf too at 21 months.

So - this pg! I started again with spd before I'd had a bfp - in fact it was what made me doubt the bfn I'd had on what I thought was 13dpo but turned out to only be 8dpo! I think because we were still bf the ligaments just never went back and so I used to find it worse around the time of AF but this was something else! By 8 weeks pg I was off sick with my pelvis, my gp was happy to sign me off there and then for the rest of the pg but I tried 2 weeks of intensive physio and went back in for one shift - within 3 hours I was home again in agony and that was that for work for the rest of the pg! I started trying BOWEN at that point - do do do do do try it, I cannot thank it enough for the difference it has made this pg. Sure my pain free gap isn't great at times and the amount of pain I'm in is completely hideous at times and the limitations I have on walking/pushing a supermarket trolley etc are very real - but at 33 weeks I can still walk and still get out of the house, I remember my parents visiting at 24 weeks and me trying to get to the pub 3 doors down in our village and it taking me 20 minutes to get back again.. I saw someone twice a week, I haven't been for a bit with one thing and another but what she did for me still seems to be helping so it's all good!

I'm hoping for a vbac this time because my pelvis is so much better (although after last night I'm debating this, lol!) and hope to stay at home in labour for as long as possible! She's still breech at the moment so fingers crossed she turns!

Anyways, looking forward to chatting with you all - and just to give you all a bit of hope actually, my senior reg (who is a very senior reg who runs her own clinics etc, she's pretty much a consultant without the tag) said she had never seen anybody who suffered with spd to the extent I did - but that doesnt, thankfully, seem that you're definitely going to be that way in subsequent pgs! I was pretty scared when I was off work by the time my spd started with my first pg, we didn't know how we were going to get through the following 32 weeks.. But we have - and I do attribute it to the Bowen and that's something my Pain Team Consultant has been very interested in and is now looking into Bowen with a view for recommending it to his patients!


----------



## livin

Mummytilda loving the crutches lol.

Caroline so glad you got a date for your induction.

Tudor Rose really sorry your having to push yourself to work hun, no possible way I could. Wish you could just relax a bit.

Not doing to good with the pain myself just now, met friends for dinner last night, lovely to get out but I was so sore I just couldn't relax and have been up most of the night. Contemplating taking my codeine today. My pain today is round the back and at both hips, left being the worse, but I've also got that burning feeling like you've been kicked between the legs. Pain is definitely changing the further on I get.


----------



## lynnikins

Hi Sunflowers
id like to know more about this BOWEN you speak of as we want more children and the SPD at the moment is not helping convince me of that even though im not suffering as bad as some of these ladies i manage with a support belt rather than crutches although i cant walk unassisted for very far but im managing to deal with my DS most days and with the techniques and exersizes my physio has given me do help me cope with it, its only 3 wks till my baby is here for sure now so im happy i made it this far even though i cant drive any longer and cant carry my son then ive found ways around it,

I have resorted back to co-codamol in the last 36 hours due to toothache so its been masking the pain of the spd as well although its worn off now so im a bit sore but i develop a tolerance quickly to painkillers so try to avoid using them as much as possible, im not looking forward to sitting in the dentists chair on tuesday though i can see that one hurting already,


----------



## lynnikins

and for all my lovely but sore friends I do hope you get some rest today and that it allows you some painfree time to enjoy the weekend


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi ladies. Welcome Sunflowers, I kept meaning to tell you about this thread when I saw you joined here, it's where I let off about pain I am in now! :lol:

Today isn't actually alright pain wise, one of those days when I think I could happily manage work if it wasn't for the tiredness! It's a gorgeous day and I would have loved to pop down to the Quay or or a short stroll (hobble!) along the beach but DH is working and I fear anyone else will get rather impatient with me. I even have to remind DH to slow down when we pop out. Hopefully we will have some nice weather on Tuesday which is his day off. I bet sods law will dictate that the pain will be horrible then!

I had a horrible night last night, not due to pain but the fire alarms being set off! Again once woken, it took me ages to fall asleep and get comfy again. They were set off at 2am, 6.30, 8.30, 11.30 and 12.30. The manager finally isolated them and called an engineer out so I just got a couple of hours sleep!

I will be giving Bowen a shot after Baby H is born too. I would have tried now but we need to move before the LO arrives so we need to save, save, save.


----------



## Sunflowers

Here you go, info on Bowen!

https://www.thebowentechnique.com/


----------



## kristen77

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to ask a question or two about SPD! I haven't been diagnosed with this but think that I probably do have it, although I think from reading some of your posts I only have a very mild form.

I always have massive pain at nights in bed - if I try to roll over or get up I get real pain in my groin/pelvis area. This does go though once I have got moving! This feeling also happens when I am say in one place for too long. Then in the last few days I have had this clicking feeling. But I don't know where it is coming from!! It is in my hip area but is definately not my hips, or my babies as he/she is head down. 

Do you think that it is a mild form of SPD? And secondly, is it likely that it will just stay as a mild form given that I only have a few weeks left (hopefully!)? Or is it worth trying to get treatment for as it might stop it getting worse?

Thank you and hope you all aren't suffering too badly,

xx


----------



## xxEMZxx

Sounds like you def have it, make an appointment with your Dr or midwife as soon as possible so they cant help you early on.


----------



## lewiepud08

hi girls i would like to say hello 

((((Hugs)))) to everyone who is suffering with this awful spd

i had it with Lewis my youngest DS who is 15 months, but i had it towards the end, 

this time round (im 26 weeks 3 days) ive had it from about 20 weeks and it has got progessively worse its a horrid horrid grinding and pulling pain down there im finding it very hard getting in and out of bed, (esp when i have a bad night with Lewis as he hasnt been sleeping well recently) getting off the settee and all the other things you girlies have mentioned and now walking is getting hard it really really hurts 

ive been reffred for physio not sure if it will help though :shrug::shrug:

(((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) to you all xxx


----------



## Caroline

Shinning_Star said:


> I know you've said a few things with birth and spd caroline and really appreciate it!
> 
> But my new concern is, how are they gonna do examinations, I can't lift my legs up sideways or spread them like you do when you have a smear and am really worried the midwives won't take the pain seriously and push it further with the advice to just have gas an air to ease pain, not alot of the midwives have been particularly supportive of spd, they all seem to just fob it off!

You really have to make sure your OH/ birthing partner know exactly your limitations of movement & make sure that under no circumstances do any of the medical team move your legs past that comfort zone. My OH was shouting orders to a student mw/doctor as I was delivering lo as they arrived in a rush & they just had to manouevre me from sitting on side of bed onto bed to deliver. He had hold of one leg & student had hold of other & in no uncertain terms made sure they didn't let me open legs any further than my pain free gap. 

I would make sure it is in big bold bright letters in your birth plan that you have spd & that you want all examinations done on your side. They can do it with you laid on your side without you having to spread legs at all. I had a pain free gap last time of about 6" and they could still do exam with me on back no problems but would have done it on my side if I would have preferred.

The mw from oth the hopsital & community team were brillant last time, I'm hoping they are as good this time.


----------



## Shinning_Star

This side thing I just can't get, as I can't raise my legs up on my side, and we can't make love in this position either. I have quite chucnky thighs I guess which makes this difficult. I know it sounds like I go on about it but I honestly cannot imagine how it's gonna work at all??? 

I don't have birth plan might write it on front of my notes BUT the doctors at my wonderful hospital don't even see the big bold allergic to pennicillin and aspirin on the front so go bloomin figure!


----------



## Caroline

Not sure if they need you to raise legs when on side. I doubt it. I would hope they would know how to do it, but having said that your hospital don't seem to clued up hun.

When u due. If I go first I 'l let u know how they do it on your side, 'cos I think I'm going to have to go that way this time, although I am planninig on acupuncture a couple of days b4 so will hopefully be more pain free for labour.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Does anyone else find your pain free gap is different in different positions? My most comfortable position is actually sat on bed upright, with my legs in front of me but slightly raised to the height of 2 pillows, which I guess should be OK for labour. It is a shame I can't sleep upright, never have been able to. On my side, when getting to sleep, I struggle to even widen my legs enough to put my maternity pillow in between them but it is also painful to have my legs together.


----------



## Caroline

MrsGlitz said:


> Does anyone else find your pain free gap is different in different positions? My most comfortable position is actually sat on bed upright, with my legs in front of me but slightly raised to the height of 2 pillows, which I guess should be OK for labour. It is a shame I can't sleep upright, never have been able to. On my side, when getting to sleep, I struggle to even widen my legs enough to put my maternity pillow in between them but it is also painful to have my legs together.

Yeah on my side I can't open legs at all, can't even lift them to get pillow between knees. Laid on back/ half sat up can open legs but only by small amount.


----------



## lynnikins

i put the pillow between my knees when sitting on the edge of the bed then kinda fall onto my side allowing my legs to come up at the same time and get dh to help me wiggle backwards onto the bed so my legs dont hang off the side,


----------



## halas

today my spd is far worst than its even been one movment seems to make it worst i cant walk at all its way to painful any advise???


----------



## livin

If you can't walk due to [pain then you need to rest, put a heat pack on the sore part but away from belly. If you haven't seen a physio yet then you need to contact your ante natal physio and ask for an urgent referral. Make sure you are keeping your legs together when getting up, into/out bed or car. Take small steps, stairs one at a time.

Do you have a support belt to wear when walking/standing? If not, you definitely need one.

You can also take paracetemol, it may ease your pain a little bit.


----------



## lynnikins

ive been getting trapped nerves down the inside of my thigh/groin, and its imesnsly painful and really making me feel like my leg is going to give out any second when im standing or walking


----------



## halas

livin said:


> If you can't walk due to [pain then you need to rest, put a heat pack on the sore part but away from belly. If you haven't seen a physio yet then you need to contact your ante natal physio and ask for an urgent referral. Make sure you are keeping your legs together when getting up, into/out bed or car. Take small steps, stairs one at a time.
> 
> Do you have a support belt to wear when walking/standing? If not, you definitely need one.
> 
> You can also take paracetemol, it may ease your pain a little bit.

thankyou my midwife refered me when i was 11 weeks still waiting on there list they were supposed to fit me a support belt the pysio up here is really slack i'm not happy if they got me in straight away like my midwife wanted them to it probly wouldnt have progressed so fast sorry bout the rant im anoyed with them


----------



## livin

I self referred to physio, I would call up your hospital and ask to be put through to the ante natal physio, explain your symptoms and I'm sure you'll get seen pretty quickly. I always found if waiting for midwife/doctors to refer you for something it always took so much longer.

Give it a try hun, if they say you need to wait then nothing lost nothing gained, but if they say come on in you'll be glad. By the sounds of things you will also need crutches too.


----------



## halas

thankyou i will definatly do that i layed down for a while suported by a millions pilloews and heat pack so it improoved slightly so i can just walk a bit but after result is that i now feel like its inflmamed


----------



## cymrucath

lynnikins said:


> ive been getting trapped nerves down the inside of my thigh/groin, and its imesnsly painful and really making me feel like my leg is going to give out any second when im standing or walking

Lynnikins, when I went to my physio last week she said that what I felt were trapped nerves was actually where the muscle that lies over that area had to work harder to compensate for the over flexibility in the pelvis. She showed my OH a little trick to ease the pain and I was sceptical but bloody hell it is effective. when you are laying on your side with a pillow between your legs, if you get your OH to find the little bit on your hips like a dimple or groove and gently put his thumb against it and go round in a circle to the count of 4 over and over again (just a small circle) it takes away the tension in the muscle and this alleviates the stress on the nerve. When he has finished try and move your upper leg forward in front of you a little to stretch the area out and for maximum effectiveness place a wheat bag or hot water bottle on the area for 5 minutes after.It really helped me.


----------



## lynnikins

halas, depending on your PCT then not all will give you a belt it took 3 wks of bugging mine to find out they couldnt/wouldnt and i brought the serola belt online and its magic, i would get one and not wait you can also pick up crutches online and if my spd had gotten this bad sooner i would have definatly gotten some but ive coped without caus thankfully our house is small and DH has been able to cut hours at work to help me out and im about to drop any day now so hopefully can get to the birth with little or no more problems


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies -hope everyone is reasonably well today.

I have just been to my 22w mw appt and they have informed me that I'll need to go consultant led and deliver in the hospital due to my spd :cry::cry:

I was planning on having a water birth in my local CMU - I have been for a tour and it's lovely there -I want to go there :cry: sob sob. Lovely huge homely rooms, visitors welcome at all times -and as many as you like, large lounge area, birthing pools and lots of birthing aids. It was so nice, and my other three babies were born in the same hospital (before it became a CMU though, it was a consultant led maternity unit prior) and I thought it would be nice to have my final one there too.:cry::cry::cry:

Sorry for this self -indulgent moan. I am really feeling sorry for myself today.

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

AWWWW I completely sympathise, I have to have mine in the crappy hospital rather than the one i'd like cos of high bp, rasied bmi and spd! I'm gutted as the bigger hospital is run very craply. It's my last to and I wanted my last birthing experience to be positive!

Sorry for you bad news does the hospital have a water pool, and would they consider letting you use it?


----------



## Emx

Morning ladies, hope you are all as pain free as possible today...

Just wanted to share a new symptom I got at about 3am this morning... my pubic bone has now decided to make a 'popping' sound when I move in bed... It was so loud I honestly thought my waters had gone, I got out of bed expecting to get a huge gush... but it seems its just my body complaining about the spd!! Does anyone else get a sicky feeling to their stomache with some of the noises that come from the hip/pelvic area??


----------



## lynnikins

im in bad pain this morning, so not doing alot and just leaving it up to dh for now although he has to go into work this evening so i dont know how well that will work, hopefully DS will be nice to me and i'll not feel ill like yesterday


----------



## wannabubba#4

Shinning_Star said:


> AWWWW I completely sympathise, I have to have mine in the crappy hospital rather than the one i'd like cos of high bp, rasied bmi and spd! I'm gutted as the bigger hospital is run very craply. It's my last to and I wanted my last birthing experience to be positive!
> 
> Sorry for you bad news does the hospital have a water pool, and would they consider letting you use it?

I dont know yet what they have or dont have to be honest -I never even considered the possibilty of delivering anywhere else but the CMU.

Oh well, as long as my lil man and me are okay at the end of the day then that's all that matters isn't it?? Just a bit disappointed!!

And a bit scared that we wont actally make it, DH works 25mins away and then another 25 mins to get to the hospital and with my last son, I had a couple of contractions in the house, then had the urge to push lol. We made it to the local hospital (5 mins away) but only just through the doors lol :haha: There's every possibilty that they'll induce my labour now anyway, so hopefully that wont be an issue xxx

Hope everyone elseis okay today
Lynnikins hope you are feeling better

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

My hips have definately started to complain aloud, I never really had this symptom until recently but yeah it's not a nice sound!
TBH, I could do with a day in bed resting up but DF seems to be going through his insensitive stage of resenting doing everything. He does so well, but obviousyl it all builds up and with no :sex: either he gets quite frsutrated. So he seems to be lapsing in remembering how little I can do and esp now when pain is worse than ever! I just feel so guilty with him having to do everything, it's like he doesn't see, to realise I may not be doing anything but the inability to do anything is just as frustarting as having to do everything! And I miss :sex: too!


----------



## lynnikins

i can sympathise with the missing :sex: esp as it is a great way to start off labour and im sick of being pregnant and due to drop on sunday anyway, DH might as well have not been off work at all this week caus everyday theres been problems with him "lapsing" in realising how much i can and cannot do and him taking a huff at doing things like a toddler, even our Wedding Anniversary was spent mostly fighting over stuff caus i was in so much pain i couldnt physically do much but ended up having to push it to care for DS as DH was being a Pig,
and today owww well it never really got better from having to chase DS at the dentists office while waiting for DH and then to have to drive to go get DH from work today was just agony, so much that i retired to be before 9.45 which is unheard of for me unless im really ill. 
I just hope the physical misery im going through ends soon but knowing this baby i'll be here in 2wks saying the same thing facing down induction.


----------



## Suze

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me jumping in here but reading what you're all going through took me back, I had awful SPD from 20 weeks with DD.
I'm just glad I had a bath as that was the only place I was able to get comfort!
Just to say though, as I notice a few of you are in the last few weeks, my physio gave me a TENS machine from 37 weeks and it was really quite useful - the most useful the physio was! 
I also had a very quick delivery - 3 pushes and she was out and I'd been told that maybe my pelvis had been quite open from the SPD and it helped delivery...so good luck to you all :kiss:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Shinning_Star said:


> TBH, I could do with a day in bed resting up but DF seems to be going through his insensitive stage of resenting doing everything. He does so well, but obviousyl it all builds up and with no :sex: either he gets quite frsutrated. So he seems to be lapsing in remembering how little I can do and esp now when pain is worse than ever! I just feel so guilty with him having to do everything, it's like he doesn't see, to realise I may not be doing anything but the inability to do anything is just as frustarting as having to do everything! And I miss :sex: too!

Yep - me too - And I am one of those women whose libido went crazy about 13 weeks and I just want it all the time -but I am so sore,and DH is aware that I am so sore so doesn't come near me. Then I feel neglected and I get all emotional and ask if he still Loves me, and apologize for being useless as he is doing everything. To which he then gets annoyed at me for asking ''stupid' questions and saying sorry all the time; when all I want is a hug and some extra reassurance, then I cry again. Vicious circle of guilt, insecurity, pain, depression, feelings of hopelessness -Isn't pregnancy fun???? :winkwink: 

Oh well, only 17+weeks to go for me and less for you -it will be all worth it in the end; and the sex will be great lol (if baby sleeps and lets us get some haha :haha:) :hugs: xx:hugs:


----------



## mememe84

I dunno if this is SPD but here are my symptoms 

1. Excruciating pain when i walk any distance 
2. Pain in inner groin and between legs
3. i feel like i'm going to fall out 

Plus am so sore feel like i've had rough sex lol


----------



## AFC84

Hi ladies, just after a bit of advice pretty please! I mentioned that I'd been getting some achyness/pain to my MW a while back while I was still in the second trimester, and also mentioned it to the GP a about 3 weeks ago, and they basically just said it was very common and just to see how it goes.

The problem is now I'm in quite a lot of pain...it started off being on both sides, sort of high in my bum...but now it's been almost exclusively just on one side but localised to the groin kinda area, where my leg joins my pelvis I suppose. 

It has got considerably worse over the last 2 weeks, it's worst if I spend a while pottering about/doing housework etc, sit down and then try to get up again...I can barely put weight on that side and have almost hit the deck a few times :( 

It's really bad at night too and today I've had my OH go out and buy me an airbed...I slept at a friend's house a couple of months ago and found I was quite comfortable on one there, so hopefully it helps a bit...it's agonising trying to turn over at night, which I need to do pretty frequently so I'm having a crappy nights sleep :( 

My next MW's appointment has been put back til next Friday and I really want to try and get some kind of help before then...I'm starting to wonder how I'm going to manage for the next 7 weeks if I can barely do anything! So would I be best calling the community midwives number...or the maternity unit at the hospital...or to my GP surgery where I see my MW [even though I know she won't be there tomorrow?] So confusing!

Sorry about the essay :blush:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Both symptoms sound like they could be spd, I'd make an earlier appointment with the mw and get them to refer you to a physio for urgent app as obvs further on. There's not much you can do tbh, it'll get worse on it's own if it's going too (it doesn't always) and not much will help, you have to just take things easy but first step I would say go back to gp or mw and mention spd or pgp and hopefully they will be of some help! It's actually really common but not so common to get really really bad.

Aww, girls I'm so glad you all know what I mean, I just don't understand, my df has taken weekend of work and keeps moaning about not being able to sit down. What in heebies jeebies do they think us women do all day, and still the floors don't get mopped etc all the little touches than men don't even think about! It does drive me insane that he thinks he's doing soooooo much stuff and yet, he barely scratched the surface.

Today I had a list of about six jobs, as same as tomor, and the next day we have had a few bigger jobs to do cos of olivia moving to a bed and making up her birthday presents, but he goes on and on about doing as much as he can, only so much time. It ust makes me laugh cos it's a list that me being in normal mode would have finished by early afternoon! Honestly I know I'm repeating myself BUT OMG if only he realised this is what my 'normal' day is like! And no normally I dn't have time to sit down scratch my arse, have a coffee, or funny enough play computer games!

LOL sorry rant over! ANywy hope noone suffering in to much excess, I have consultant app on 17 for getting sweep date and induction date, providing they listen to me. Then have finaly physio group session on how to come with labour and delivery with spd. So might get some useful infomation but thats not until 23rd but i will feed back for you all!

TC hunnies!


----------



## AFC84

Shinning_Star said:


> Both symptoms sound like they could be spd, I'd make an earlier appointment with the mw and get them to refer you to a physio for urgent app as obvs further on. There's not much you can do tbh, it'll get worse on it's own if it's going too (it doesn't always) and not much will help, you have to just take things easy but first step I would say go back to gp or mw and mention spd or pgp and hopefully they will be of some help! It's actually really common but not so common to get really really bad.
> 
> Aww, girls I'm so glad you all know what I mean, I just don't understand, my df has taken weekend of work and keeps moaning about not being able to sit down. What in heebies jeebies do they think us women do all day, and still the floors don't get mopped etc all the little touches than men don't even think about! It does drive me insane that he thinks he's doing soooooo much stuff and yet, he barely scratched the surface.
> 
> Today I had a list of about six jobs, as same as tomor, and the next day we have had a few bigger jobs to do cos of olivia moving to a bed and making up her birthday presents, but he goes on and on about doing as much as he can, only so much time. It ust makes me laugh cos it's a list that me being in normal mode would have finished by early afternoon! Honestly I know I'm repeating myself BUT OMG if only he realised this is what my 'normal' day is like! And no normally I dn't have time to sit down scratch my arse, have a coffee, or funny enough play computer games!
> 
> LOL sorry rant over! ANywy hope noone suffering in to much excess, I have consultant app on 17 for getting sweep date and induction date, providing they listen to me. Then have finaly physio group session on how to come with labour and delivery with spd. So might get some useful infomation but thats not until 23rd but i will feed back for you all!
> 
> TC hunnies!

Thanks, I reckon I'll probably just call the doctor's surgery tomorrow and if I can't see my MW then maybe I can get referred on by the GP instead :shrug:
Worth a try anyway! 

Aaargh sounds like my OH, I asked him to hoover and mop this morning, and walk the dog etc...he did a crappy job of the hoovering but I thought I'd better make encouraging noises anyway :roll: 

I think they just assume we sit on our arses most of the day, might flick a duster about a bit and then that's it done! Honestly don't think he notices 
most of the things I do...bloody men!

Good luck for your appointments anyway, it's quite good that they offer a more tailored session for SPD sufferers at least :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH LOL just realised same due dates!


----------



## AFC84

Oooh yeah! How come they're inducing you, is it because of the SPD?


----------



## lynnikins

well my spd yesterday finally got topped off with some actual pregnancy pains i was pretty uncomfortable all evening and the only way i was comfy would get me a slap from my physio but stuff her she didnt do me much good anyway, I have ds alone again today which will be interesting as both my hips hurt and i didnt sleep well, the only good thing about dh not being here is that i will get my afternoon nap while ds is sleeping lol without DH distrubing me, i need to fix ds's bed though caus i rested on the edge of it when putting him to bed the other night and cracked the side , its been propped up for the last couple of days but it needs properly mending so it doesnt damage the other side or get worse. Im planning on finishing my hospital bag off today while ds is in bed too. 
how are you ladies coping? not too sore i hope


----------



## Tudor Rose

i don't know how much longer im going to managed at work, today was really difficult the pain was that bad ive began to waddle. i cant afford take time off, but will feel bad taking my maternity leave at 29weeks!


----------



## Shinning_Star

I hope it eases or you find some answers tudor rose, cos all I can say is thank goodness I don't work there's no way i could have continued and even had to give up my voluntary work early on, cos just cldn't do it.

Well DF has been a star, lol. I went out all day he told me to clear off if i could, and he has cleaned the house from top to bottom and it's wonderful, it even smells clean as you walk through the door. I'm sooooo unblievable grateful too him.

I;m in agony today however cos I have been out all day although most of the time was just sitting around a friends house, the whole bus thing and lifting the pram hurts. Plus the walking from one stop to another and then we walked a little around the park, so yeah am in ALOT of pain tonight, and wil be going to bed really soon, as I am shattered!

Hope everyone else is ok, hugs to all!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Tudor Rose -so sorry to hear you are in pain and having to continue at work - there is asolutely no way I could do even one shift at work. Are you not due any holidays or do you not get paid ANY sick pay at all??

Shinning star - what a lovely OH - that sweet!! My DH is being great, doing lots of renovations around the house just now all on his own, as well as working full time, doing all ths shopping etc and telling me off for trying to do too much BUT there is so much he doesn't do / wouldn't do without me 'nagging' lol and I feel bad being on his back when he does so much already. Long story short, I try to do it -really hurt myself then he tells me off for doing it. Aaarrgghhh - It wont get done on its own!!!!!

Like today, the kids school uniforms needed washed, hung out to dry, floors needed swept and washed, and I know he is busy installing our new kitchen but these things need to be done too. So I soent a couple of hours trying to do as much as I could ,then the pain got so bad that I am in tears and he is shaking his head at me for overdoing it!!!

Lynnikins -WOW -you are so close now ,you must be getting excited, my EDD seems so far away at the moment .Hope you are feeling a bit more comfortable this evening.

AFC84 -See if you can contact your physio direct -usually a bit quicker than getting a referral- if that's posible where you live - I know some areas still require a referral from either gp or mw but definately worth looking into. 

Hope all you wonderful ladies are doing okay this evening and are not in too much pain xx


----------



## lynnikins

shinning star , send that husband of yours over here please mine has turned into a nightmare for the last week im sick of it its like hes protesting something , i wish this baby would show up so i could get back to doing things, DH at least took ds with him to the gym today to take ds swiming so ive been home alone and managed to get some cleaning done and the bins out and the washing folded and put away, 
some Mothers day im doing a spring clean


----------



## Caroline

:hugs:lynnikins. Thankfully my OH is brilliant he does just about everything, all I do is get kids to pass me washing in utility & I sort it, they put it in machine I set it going, then OH hangs out when done.

Dry washing I sit on the bed, girls pass me it , I sort it. They take piles to there & DS room. They put my washing away into drawers as directed, then we go into there room, they pass me the clothes & I put them in there drawers. TBH thats my limit.

Thats all I've done , plus pack my hospital properly & I'm really sore.

Mananged an impromptu extra day off last week which was fantastic. Only 4 days next week, then 4 1/2 days following week (well not even 1/2 day really only working 1.30 til 4.00, as have mw appt in morning. Earliest appt is 10.30 and its gonna be an hours appt as doing birth plan plus she will poss have student with her so asked if I would mind talking to her about my spd.

Lynnikins I hope your lo arrives soon & doesn't keep you waiting too long. When do u next see your mw, would she maybe do a sweep this week to see if she can kick start things for u?

I'm counting the days now til induction, just hope they're not too busy & have to postpone it.

:hugs:to all.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Don't get me wrong girls, DF is not usally like this doesn't know to do floors, clean bathroom etc and I cldn't do it for five minutes so it gets left. But the huge thing was he did do it and he did a wonderful job, and even though it's something I would do in my 'normal' state I was endlessly thankful for it.
My df tends to do the bare minimum not through being an arse but just through not thinking about it all. Everyday he feeds kids, washes up hoovers and once a week does sheets (although thats a nag.) BUt no this weekend he was fabulous and wish I could have shown him! lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

Caroline -Am I right in my calculations that you are getting induced at less than 38 weeks -if your ticker is right lol -I make it 37w +4d only???

Is there another reason for your induction; or is it due to spd alone?? Plus did you get a growth scan or anything to check babies size prior to you getting an induction date?

Sorry for being so nosy.

xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi ladies

I am in complete agony this evening. I went out for a bit of Friday, just to get my nails done for the last time and then Friday night in the pub as my sister came down. Was out most of yesterday with her and her BF. We just went into the forest for a drive and some lunch and a drink but was getting in and out of the car a few times. They came back over last night for a few drinks in the pub and pizza up here. Then we went down to the Quay for an hour earlier but I somehow caught my foot on a crutch and tripped. We were meant to go to my mum's grave but I had to come home and have been laid up ever since. Still, it was nice to get out and spend some time with my sister, even if I am being punished!

I have also had quite painful BHs again today. I will stay in bed tomorrow (except for my Drs appointment) and hopefully be well enough to go out for a bit at least on DH's day off on Tuesday.


----------



## lynnikins

sucks that your in pain mrsglitz

I hope my baby shows up soon, im seeing the mw on wed so hopefully she will do a sweep for me,
im just out of luck though at the moment my teeth last weekend and today i go and blow my nose about 7pm and pop goes my ear and owwwwwwwwwww pain , then i have to blow my nose again later ( bad head cold ) and pop again owwwwwww pain , i lived with it till going up to bed around 11 and took some co-codamol also for the pelvic pain as i had seriously overdone it today and even taking a hot bath hadnt had much effect and seriously been lying around awake till now so i can come take some more painkillers and hoping that 2 doses will work enough to allow me to sleep a bit then i think for breakfast it will be a trip to A&E to see what the problem is and if theres something they can do, Ive tried everything i can think of. why why why at least if i was contracting i would have good reason to be awake but this is just silly


----------



## tannembaum

So, I have physio this afternoon!!!! AT LAST!!! :happydance:
BUT I have been off of work of almost 3 weeks and completely house bound apart from 2 trips to the the shops (that almost killed me at the time!!) So at present I'm not feeling too terrible as I have done nothing for so long, yes I'm in pain but its managable pain atm. So I'm thinking about going shopping or something before my appointment so they can see what I'm like on a normal day and not a day(week) of rest. What do you think?!? Do you think its silly to put myself through so much pain?? I'm just worried they wont think its that bad if they see me like I am at the mo :shrug:


----------



## MrsGlitz

I would just tell them that when you have plenty of rest then it isn't too bad but as soon as you do anything then it is really painful. It is like that for most of us to be fair, certainly for me. When I don't do anything I have a reasonable level of 'comfort' (using the term loosely!) just with rest and regular paracetomal every 4 hours. As soon as I do anything I need to pop the codeine!


----------



## tannembaum

I'm just worried they wont think its serious unless they see me in a lot of pain.....I'm so hoping for some crutches out of this just so I can leave the house and do normal things again without being in as much pain!! Being house bound has made me crazy emotional as I'm so bored and lonely!! :(


----------



## MrsGlitz

Are you seeing a specialist women's physio? If so they should be aware of how pain can fluctuate. They will tell you that rest is the best thing anyway, personally I wouldn't go out just to cause myself additional pain! But I do understand what you mean.

When I saw mine I had mostly been resting lots but had to walk just for 10 minutes to get to the clinic and she could tell I had been struggling.


----------



## tannembaum

Yeah I've been told its a pregnancy physio?! Okay, I've decided to take your advice....it will be quite a walk from where we park the car to the hospital anyway!!
Thanks :)


----------



## lynnikins

well im sore and going to be really sore later, i took ds to the park caus after taking cocodamol for my earache anyway i really wanted to get out and enjoy the day with ds caus his whole world is going to change with baby arriving so i wanted to do something nice with him just the two of us before then


----------



## MrsGlitz

Awww bless you Lynnikins. I can't imagine how difficult it must be to try and manage pain whilst having a little one to look after. 

I cancelled my Dr appointment as I was in too much pain to attempt going and have to go out and about tomorrow. So Dr called me and wasn't too pleased with how much codeine I have been taking the last few days, despite my telling him that I stumbled yesterday. Anyway, he's written me a prescription for more gaviscon, dihydrocodeine and paracetomal so I will pick that up tomorrow when I go to the mw.

I have started sitting on my birthing ball again. I can't manage it for too long, what with me popping painkillers it seems to be OK now from a pelvis point but makes my back ache despite my knees being lower than my hips. I am pretty sure Baby H is sill head down anyway!


----------



## CarlyCox

Oh gawd! Just found this thread and read through some of it, sounds like spd is going to get worse before it gets better!

I'm 18 +1 and mw has just decided she thinks I have spd, pelvis and backache has got worse in couple of weeks since then so will make another appointment to go see her.

I'm so glad this page is here, I have a feeling it will help me when I feel so down about spd!


----------



## lynnikins

it doesnt have to get as bad as some of us have it hun, mine is bad but managable with painkillers and a support belt simply because i have a toddler to care for and i cant not care for him to give myself pelvic rest, if you start good practices now and get treated then it doesnt have to progress to as bad as some of us have.


----------



## Caroline

wannabubba I am being induced purely on the grounds of spd. By scan I'll be 37+4 & by LMP 37+1; Consultant would have done it day earlier had it not been April fool's day lol.

Not had a growth scan, although mw says baby will be a good 7lb. Am currently measuring about 7-10 days ahead anyhow. My last lo was born @37 wks (induced again) and she was 7 1/2 lb, my DD was born @ 38 wks (waters broke on their own) & she was just under 8lb, & DS was born @ 36 wks (went into labour) & he was 5lb 14 so not too concerned about size of lo.

Lynnikins sending you tons of labour vibes, hope your lo arrives soon.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Carlycox my GP diagnosed me with SPD and sort my referral to physio for me. Either way if you think you have it, please see a physio now. I am sure mine started a lot sooner than when I was actually diagnosed but being my first pregnancy I wasn't sure what was normal and so put my pain down to pregnancy pains. When I eventually saw the physio after being in pain for a couple of months I got told of for not speaking up sooner!

Lynnikins, I am also sending you labour vibes!


----------



## tannembaum

Oh my god!! That was horrendous!!! I found out I was actually in more pain than I thought!! She gave my pelvis a good prodding and found the left side had a lip(?) to it and was dropped lower and thats why I was in so much pain, she led me on my side and realigned my pelvis (I wanted to cry SO much!!) she gave me an uncomftable support belt to wear and told me theres a good chance I would be in a lot of pain today but it would ease up - eventually!! Well I've been in so much pain :'( and I'm a bit worried as my right side has started to hurt (the same type of pain I had when my left side first started to hurt!) and I'm worried she may have realigned it too much and now my right side is lower?!!
Anyway, I've been told I'll only get crutches later on in pregnancy if it gets unbearable as the physio thinks strenghening the muscles and realigning the pelvis is more important. I have another appointment in 2 weeks and I have been put on the waiting list to use their hydro pool.

Just thought I'd let everyone know my experience of physio as it seems to vary a lot!!


----------



## tannembaum

double post!


----------



## MrsGlitz

I hope it does help, you might find tomorrow is better. My physio didn't even check the alignment of my pelvis! I know support belts are uncomfy, I don't tend to wear mine as it doesn't make any difference any more because my pain is mostly on the pubis and my inner thighs. Hope tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## tannembaum

Thank you!! Tbh I wasn't expecting that much!! From everything I've read on here I was just expecting a belt and a chat lol


----------



## Shinning_Star

I had the aliugnment checked before I was issued my support belt, she said it was all align just very unstable! But we also discovered we think mine was triggered by an injury to my cocyx at 3 weeks preggers! Esp seeing as I've never had even a slightly similar thing with my other two pregnancy's.

It is best to avoid the crutches as long as possible as well as the pain kllers my belt helped for a few weeks, but it did get unbearable to the point I can't walk without crutches anymore. 

BUT like lynnikins I think said it doesn't always get worse, there were thirty in my physio class, my hosp does an initial group session and only say 5 of those will go back again for a support belt at a latr stage. I seriously believe mine is as bad as it is cos of my injury!


----------



## tannembaum

Mine seems to get worse every week :(
You're 5 weeks ahead of me and I hope mine doesn't get to your stage but I have a feeling it will!!! :(
Just have to wait and see how the physio goes....


----------



## Shinning_Star

There are a few ladies who I'd say have it worse than me even! Mine started early I think 16 weeks ish, so hopefully time is on your side hunni, but good luck!


----------



## CarlyCox

lynnikins said:


> it doesnt have to get as bad as some of us have it hun, mine is bad but managable with painkillers and a support belt simply because i have a toddler to care for and i cant not care for him to give myself pelvic rest, if you start good practices now and get treated then it doesnt have to progress to as bad as some of us have.

I work at a superarket and my life is heavy lifting, so unfoturnatly I'm just not getting the rest. I asked to be put on the tills more(which i hate! :dohh:) but being on the till for a 7 hour shift is just as horrific as doing the lifting!

Can't win!


----------



## CarlyCox

MrsGlitz said:


> Carlycox my GP diagnosed me with SPD and sort my referral to physio for me. Either way if you think you have it, please see a physio now. I am sure mine started a lot sooner than when I was actually diagnosed but being my first pregnancy I wasn't sure what was normal and so put my pain down to pregnancy pains. When I eventually saw the physio after being in pain for a couple of months I got told of for not speaking up sooner!
> 
> Lynnikins, I am also sending you labour vibes!

Thanks for the advice, I saw the mw 3 weeks ago and will make another appointment whenever shes free next as I think your right, i need to get it sorted.


----------



## lynnikins

carlycox you need to make sure you get a risk assesment done at your work and stop lifting things now caus otherwise you could end up with real problems, at least with sitting at the tills ( and they have to give you a chair when your pregnant ) then you can get a cushion to help your posistion so your not in pain,

i saw my gp for my referral to my physio , or you can go through your hospitals antenatal clinic as well,


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning Ladies -hope everyone is doing okay today, and not in too much pain.

I have had a cold for the past few days and have been a bit feeling sorry for myself lol -snuffly ,sneezy ( oh and how that hurts -shooting pains in my groin, everytime), horrible cough and a sore head and throat. But today feeling abit more human, so I am going to venture out -getting cabin crazy in here with these four walls closing in on me lol.

So I know i'll be sore tomorrow but I have to get out!!! 

Have a good day everyone xx

Lynnikins -feel for you, my first was 3 days overdue and my second was 8 days overdue -it gets so frustrating; just waiting on something happening and hoping every twinge is it lol -GL Hope it all happens very soon sending love n hugs xx


----------



## CarlyCox

lynnikins said:


> carlycox you need to make sure you get a risk assesment done at your work and stop lifting things now caus otherwise you could end up with real problems, at least with sitting at the tills ( and they have to give you a chair when your pregnant ) then you can get a cushion to help your posistion so your not in pain,
> 
> i saw my gp for my referral to my physio , or you can go through your hospitals antenatal clinic as well,

Thank you! i'll certainly get them to do it, though I'm not sure they'll know how. At Aldi we're supposed to be career women, not pregnant ones. Lol.

I'm such an independant woman, letting others do things is so hard!

Oh and please, call me Carly. :D


----------



## lynnikins

sure no problem Carly, 
forget Aldi you need to not be a career woman for a bit and be a pregnant woman then a Mummy, right now yours and your babys health comes first and having you end up on bedrest or in a wheelchair in late pregnancy isnt good for you or baby,


----------



## Tudor Rose

the pain has certainly steped up a notch on top of that im getting round ligament pain which at times is that painful with the spd i have to breathe through the pain, i get funny looks in the street with my huffing and puffing, yesterday i frightened my children we had just got in from the school run and i turned round to shut the front doot and the pain in my back was like some one had stabbed me and i screamed. on top of all this im run down with tonsilitis thanx to DH and a sinus infection, but on a good note i passed my theory test today :)


----------



## MrsGlitz

Through taking the dihydrocodeine and paracetomal regularly I seem to havebeen OK today so DH and I popped out for some clothes (my maternity stuff is too small now!) and lunch. Then had my mw appointment, she was 45 minutes late so we're not long back and there isn't really time to do anything else. She really struggled to find a strong hb but we did hear it and she isn't exactly sure of Baby H's positioning but he is head down and free. I said I had been feeling immense pressure and she said that at this stage they can start to engage then go free again. I am booked in to see a consultant on Monday afternoon. Apparently they don't usually do a referral for SPD but she agreed to because mine is so bad.


----------



## lynnikins

well its nice they are letting you see a consultant it means you might get an induction early if you wanted one and at least you get someone with a bit more pull to fight your side , 

tudor_rose, congrats on the theory test past, i wouldnt recomend taking lessons while pregnant with the spd complications your having caus driving is the one thing that makes me really really bad i cant concentrate on the road ( im a trained driving instructor ) with the pain and of course driving involes lots of moving of the legs seperatly while your pelvis is already in a tilted position


----------



## MrsGlitz

Lynnikins I was hoping you wouldn't be around and would be off having that baby. :) DH and I are going to spend a lot of time talking about the options until Monday. I am so torn, I don't know if I fancy an induction simply due to the increased risk of further intervention. I want to avoid a section unless medically necessary.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Why not request a (damn all I can think of is the word smear,) lol, but you know what i mean. LOL a *sweep* thats it, then you will know state of play on the cervix and can og from there with liklihood of induction working.

I'm getting nervous for my appointment tomorrow for fear they won't agree to an induction I certainly cannot go on like this I don't give a damn abut even ending up having a c-sect tbh. This baby staying put and getting bigger is not gonna do eiether of us any good if i'm stressed out and pain putting up my blood pressure! I'm thinking I may not leave until have a date! I'm soo used to them fobbing me off all the time, honestly I am actually getting anxious thinking about it all!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oh Shining_Star I hope they don't fob you off! Stand firm lady! Good idea about a sweep.


----------



## CarlyCox

lynnikins said:


> sure no problem Carly,
> forget Aldi you need to not be a career woman for a bit and be a pregnant woman then a Mummy, right now yours and your babys health comes first and having you end up on bedrest or in a wheelchair in late pregnancy isnt good for you or baby,

I've never been a career woman, to me, it's just a job! I quite agree, I'll make an appointment first thing in the morning. Thanks for looking after me. :flower:


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH I just wanted to add a new symtom, if I'm lying on my side trying to get some sleep, i find that i wake a few hours later if lucky to my outside skin of my hip and thigh burning, like immense pressure and feels only like i can imagine bed sores, but it's not. HOwever i can onyl think it's due to extra weight (i've gained soooo much esp seeing as not mobile, how do youhave a healthy pregnancy with this bloody thing!) But it's honestly like the pain from groin and hips is seeping it, it's worse on my right hand side. 

Just another thing to moan about and count seconds until it's all over!

OH and probably totally unrelated BUT AMSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOTTTTTTT! It's unbeluevable!


----------



## MrsGlitz

I just added in the April Sweet Peas that I too am very hot!

I am now at the stage where I am clock watching for when I can take my next lot of painkillers.


----------



## lynnikins

im off to the mw this morning, hopefully will get an internal ( owwwies ) and a sweep to hurry things along, im still debating induction or going on past when they want to induce with monitoring but either way if i go beyond 42wks i lose my waterbirth at the hospital and probably would have to be on the main delivedry unit rather than the MWled unit

3+


----------



## tannembaum

I really think physio has done more harm than good :(
I am currently in the most pain I have ever been in whilst resting!!
Even when I don't move I have a constant throbbing pain on the left side of my groin, and when I do move it increases AND I get pain in the right side!! (which I never had before!)
And to top it off I think the sharp stabbing pains i get when I move in bed have caused BH's as my tummy keeps going very incomftable and hard!!


----------



## MrsGlitz

How did you get on Lynnikins?

Tannembaum :hugs: Have you any painkillers?


----------



## tannembaum

Yes, but I try not to take them unless I'm actually crying (silly I know!)


----------



## tannembaum

Okay, I've just realised how stupid that sounds and have gone and taken some


----------



## MrsGlitz

I know what you mean; I have dihydrocodeine and really try not take them, particularly as although my GP prescribes them he doesn't encourage me to take it. What I do do though is take the full amount of paracetomal e.g x2 500mg every four hours. They take the edge off the backache but not much else!


----------



## lynnikins

im soreeeeeeeee, and not caus of contractions at least not yet anyway, MW gave me a very rough internal exam trying to make my cervix move forwards and downwards to point the right way so she could give me a sweep and failed, damm short fingered mw, why do i have to get the one with tiny fingers grrr, but having my legs apart to do it yeah didnt make me any better its been like 3 days now with the most pain my spd has ever given me, im not gettting a break at night or from painkillers and i really dont want to take painkillers for it as i build up tolerances so quickly and i want to be able to take some in early labour if its going on long and i have to sleep, or if my spd is bad and i need them for relief then iyswim,


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oh lynnikins :hugs: I know what you mean about worrying about building up tolerance. I hope something starts soon for you!


----------



## tannembaum

Oh no, doesn't sound nice!!! Hopefully not too much longer!!! :)


----------



## mummytilda

Well, I've perhaps got an idea why the SPD is severe so early this time - TWO corpus luteums = double the relaxin? Found out yesterday that I'm having twins! OMG I don't know what to think! On one hand, two babies would be wonderful, on the other hand, I'm likely to be the size of a full term singleton by 25 weeks and I'm getting sectioned at 36 weeks if all goes well. I'm not going to be able to move.:wacko:


----------



## lynnikins

congrats on the twins hunni wonderful news, im not sure if you do get double the hormone kick with twins but probably you will get more, also the weight of the babies will agrevate it more


----------



## Shinning_Star

Lynnikins, sounds like she didn't do too good a job, I hate it when they can't do it properly I had this when they tried to induce me for Olivia two midwives ahd trouble and it hurt like hell and this time round I'm dreading that bit with the spd pain too.

Well Ladies I got my induction! hoooray! I have a scan in two weeks and after the scan there in we get an approx date but it will be by 38+4 so fingers crossed! You can all probably imagine how relieved I am, and I'm not one for getting bubs out early, i like them to be in as long as possible, but this one, I'm afraid I cannot wait to be born! I'm sooo gonna be happy when this spd has gone for good! I said to the doctor today I would rather go through labor than have this pain!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mummytilda -many congrats on the news of twins -I would have loved twins!! Hope the extra baby weight doesn't cause you too much pain.

lynnikins -fx'd it wont be much longer for you, keep us posted -any twinges or anything lol

shinning star -must be nice to have some light at the end of the tunnel, and another scan to see your lil baby in between times too. Is that to check on the baby's growth prior to induction?? 

MrsG and tannembaum, hope you are both feeling a bit better - I hate taking analgesia too, but as my doctor has said '' a sore depressed tearful mummy-to-be can have a worse affect on the baby than taking a painkiller '' Although, I must admit that after taking co-codamol regularly for just over 24hrs at my GP's advice, I noticed reduced fetal movement and it did scare me so I am back to taking only paracetemol -but regularly now.

Hope everyone is okay this evening xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Congrats on the twins! Not sure that you'd get double the hormone but obviously you do have the extra weight.

Shining_Star I am so pleased for you! I have definately gone from thinking maybe I could manage back to hoping they agree an induction for me. 

DH had a bit of a go at me this evening for snapping. He was only up here for 15 minutes before going to Tesco. I didn't mean to but I have been so uncomfortable and was getting dinner ready and today it has been really painful to stand even for 5 minutes. And now I am peed off as I am starving but didn't realise I have run out of a vital ingredient for dinner so I have to wait for DH to get back. Heartburn is going to be great tonight(!).


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah scan will define whether induction is done at 37+4 or 38+4, or somewhere in between, to make sure baby is good size, so i'm kinda quietly confident we can push for 37+6 as my daughter was 7lb 4 oz at 37 weeks. My son 9lb 4 oz at 40 weeks! 

So reckon we may be able to bring it forward just a little bit, namely cos my son ahs a birthday pary at 38+5, LOL, plus the sooner bubs arrives ok, the sooner my body can get to being normal again! albiet having to diet probably for the rst of my life!


----------



## lynnikins

im thinking i'll just go ahead and push for the induction and hope it doesnt fail me and wind up in a c-section which is what has always scared me about them till now, but baby is fully cooked theres no reason it shouldnt want to come out, Im still sore this morning after spending most of last night lying down on one side or the other as i couldnt sit upright any longer due to swelling ankles from about 8pm, 

I think the mw couldnt do a good job yesterday caus of my darn cervix not cooperating, makes me wonder what the point of downing all the EPO and RLT was upto now, im wondering if its a reason why induction would fail and if id be better waiting it out till my body got itself properly in line and ready, 

I had a quiet night last night dispite the clarysage and baby went up and down again overnight again, probably never going to properly engage


----------



## MrsGlitz

I don't know what to say Lynnikins! :hugs:


----------



## Shinning_Star

hey lynnikins, I don't see there'd be a definate reason why induction shld fail. Thing is you could go for nature to do it's job, but it still could end in c-sect? And baby doesn't have to engage until labour. 
If the pain is unbearable, it may well be your best bet, just be sure your happy in yourself and your decision. xx


----------



## lynnikins

ive been looking into statistics and with an unfavorable anterior cervix ( which is what the mw told me i have ) then inductions are likely to take 2-3 times as long as when things are favorable if they will even induce while things are like this, and are much more likely to end with intervention , ive already had an assisted delivery with ds and im sure being on my back with legs in stirrups is the entire reason for my spd this time


----------



## Shinning_Star

All I can do is wish you well hun! Hope it all works out!


----------



## lynnikins

well im going to spend as much time on my feet from now on as my spd allows and as much time on my ball as i can cope with, have baths with clary sage each night and get dh to try all the labour inducing massage techniques from my book,

this is all just playing really bad on my mental state and i feel like im cheating my DS out of having a mother at the moment, this morning i was even wishing i hadnt gotten pregnant again :cry:


----------



## MrsGlitz

When are you next seeing someone Lynnikins? :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Just wanted to send some hugs lynnikins :hugs::hugs:

So, so soon you're going to have you little baby in your arms and the spd will be a distant memory. FX'd it happens today though -or already has xxx


----------



## lynnikins

nothing happening as yet, other than possibly some painless BH but unless im walking i cant tell when they are happening or not, caus sitting upright causes my stomach muscles to tense up around bump anyway. 
not seeing physio again unless i request it, seeing MW on Wed


----------



## MrsGlitz

Gosh Lynnikins, Wednesday seems like a long time to wait. Can you not see her sooner for another sweep? This is my first so I have no idea how these things work!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Ladies -I'll apologize first - befor the rant but I need a rant so please bear with me.

I am so sore today -have been in floods of tears twice already, there's so much to do around the house and I am trying to potter about and get something done but it's so sore. I have had my painkillers, used my wheatpack ,what else can I do?? I feel so down and useless and guilty for letting my family down and .. here I am bloody crying again. Wish I could stop feeling so bloody sorry for myself!!! And I never done anything to exacerbate it -I dont think anyway; well nothing obvious -its been gradually getting sorer all week and that's with doing nothing sob sob sob

Sorry again for my self indulgent rant -I know I am not the only one
xx


----------



## lynnikins

my mw works from the hospital and does community clinics and the one at my gp's is on a Wed so not got alot of choice, i seem to remember having a sweep on a Friday last time but that was caus they wanted to give it once last chance as my induction was supposed to be 5days later


----------



## lynnikins

im living in hope at the moment i think ive been getting BH this morning and got a bit of period type pain earlier,


----------



## wannabubba#4

oh Good Luck - hope this is it!!!

xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Good luck Lynnikins!

Wannabubba#4 :hugs: It's horrid being in pain at any time but it somehow feels worse when you haven't done anything to make it worse! 

Today isn't too bad. But I am staying in bed mostly because as soon as I try and get out to go to the bathroom my pelvis feels like it is being ripped in half or something, then a get the shooting pain down my inner thighs. DH has become a pro at back rubs now. I get a couple each evening and he gives me quick 5 minute ones throughout the day too when he comes up for his breaks. I will miss living on site in that respect!


----------



## livin

Lynnikins hope this is it for you.

Wannabubba and Mrs G not sounding good at all. Resting is the best thing you can do for yourself when nothing else is helping.

I'm not great, but managing because I'm resting all the time.


----------



## lynnikins

oh i wish my dh was willing to give back rubs he thinks for some reason hes useless at them and has since before i met him which is rubbish caus the few times ive gotten him to give me one hes been great, but is almost a fight to get one so i dont bother caus id rather not be fighting with him


----------



## MrsGlitz

Turn on the tears Lynnikins, works for me! :rofl:

How are you feeling now? Any progress?


----------



## MUMMYBEAR6

Hi ladies i know this thread is about SPD&PGP support,

At todays physio appt i saw some 1 different from my usually weekly appointments

i was told i didnt have SPD but i do have SIJ &PSIS she then went on to say that the nerves entering my spine are damaged :( 

Has any 1 else had the same & whats best way to give birth?

as i dont see the physio again until i have given birth & it slipped my mind to ask her whats the best way for me to give birth

any advice back would be greatly appreciated & thank you in advance xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

MUMMYBEAR6 said:


> Hi ladies i know this thread is about SPD&PGP support,
> 
> At todays physio appt i saw some 1 different from my usually weekly appointments
> 
> i was told i didnt have SPD but i do have SIJ &PSIS she then went on to say that the nerves entering my spine are damaged :(
> 
> Has any 1 else had the same & whats best way to give birth?
> 
> as i dont see the physio again until i have given birth & it slipped my mind to ask her whats the best way for me to give birth
> 
> any advice back would be greatly appreciated & thank you in advance xx

Sorry - I dont even know what these are :blush:.What are they ?

Was the physio originally treating you for spd ? and did thisnew physio do anything differntly?

xx


----------



## lynnikins

no change from earlier except the painful bh stopped around 4pm and only been getting painless ones,

did get some :sex: though and baby had lifted out of my pelvis and hopefully now has dropped back in a better position than it was earlier and the sex will help speed things along


----------



## MUMMYBEAR6

Sacroiliac joint inflamation & Posterior sacroiliac ligament inflamation dysfunction

The sacroiliac (SI) joints are formed by the connection of the sacrum and the right and left iliac bones. The sacrum is the triangular-shaped bone in the lower portion of the spine, below the lumbar spine. While most of the bones (vertebrae) of the spine are mobile, the sacrum is made up of five vertebrae that are fused together and do not move. The iliac bones are the two large bones that make up the pelvis. As a result, the SI joints connect the spine to the pelvis,
During pregnancy hormones are released in the woman's body that allows ligaments to relax. This prepares the body for childbirth. Relaxation of the ligaments holding the SI joints together allows for increased motion in the joints and can lead to increased stresses and abnormal wear. The additional weight and walking pattern (altered gait) associated with pregnancy also places additional stress on the SI joints.

Any condition that alters the normal walking pattern places increased stress on the SI joints. This could include a leg length discrepancy (one leg longer than the other), or pain in the hip, knee, ankle or foot. Patients with severe pain in the lower extremity often develop problems with either the lower back (lumbar spine) or SI joints. In most cases if the underlying problem is treated the associated lumbar spine or SI joint dysfunction will also improve.

. Mines is out of place due to a fall down 14 stairs while i was 13 weeks pregnant,no the woman i saw the yest was only a stand in physio due to my orignal physio being off on the sick & she read out what was written in my notes, she didnt do anything differently


----------



## lynnikins

Hun I get SI pain and currently it is being called PGP/SPD, you need to get a support belt for SI pain if you havent got one already I have the Serola Support Belt and its fantastic for my SI pain and if im up and walking i'll wear it lower down and it gives some support to my SPD pain as well,


----------



## Caroline

Any new yet lynnikins, I was so hoping to read that your lo had arrived. If cervix isn't favourable then induction will take a lot longer or not work. I'm hoping tho that lo has now arrived for u.

Shinnig star - so glad u have got the go ahead for induction. I've not gone to 40 weeks with any of mine, my 2 "normal" births were @ 36 & 38 weeks. My induced one was @ 37 weeks last time & lo was a good size. I find it makes everything more manageable knowing there is a light @ the end of the tunnel.

Well I'm on major count down now. 4 1/2 days @ work if I can manage it, and 1 week 5 days til induction.

Been getting days where I've been having bad braxton hicks all day so I'm hoping things are getting ready & the induction goes quickly.

I'm getting excited now that will have lo soon. Also looking forward to a few days @ home b4 lo arrives.

Realistically now it will be several weeks b4 I am totally pain free. expecting to need crutches for a good 6 weeks after, but not be totally dependant on them.


----------



## MrsGlitz

I am hoping your LO is well on it's way Lynnikins!

Braxtons are coming and going for me but when they are here they are quite often painful, especially on my lower back. Thank goodness for lovely back rubs from DH! My pelvis is agony today. I was finding it most comfortable to stay in bed but now I find it more comfortable to sit on the sofa with my back supported, plus it is a lot easier to then get up.

I have had horrible acid indigestion and heartburn today, so much that I haven't even been able to lie down for a nap because acid creeps back up despite drinking gaviscon like it is going out of fashion. I have been sick and feel really run down.

I am hoping for good news tomorrow. Consultant at 4.10pm to
request an induction.


----------



## lynnikins

sorry to disappoint ladies, no baby,
very sore on the other hand thanks to reorganizing my bedroom furniture with little help from DH last night as the laptop died on me and i needed something to do while it charged, but ive actually now got LO's clothes in the drawers which is closer to being ready, i couldnt move this morning though took half an hour to get up and clothes on then 10min to get off the bed around it and down the stairs to the bathroom ( just glad i didnt need to do that in the night, not that i slept more than 4 hrs anyway ) then had to basicly stay in my chair all day long, made it back upstairs to supervise and do small tasks while DH sorted the spare room so we now have somewhere to put the person babysitting when i go into labour if im in hospital overnight with DH, so its another job out of the way, 
i dont know how im going to manage tomorrow though with DH back at work for the day, im going to have to take a bath tonight and hope it gives enough relief else i'll be popping co-codamol all day tomorrow that is unless of course something happens overnight tonight


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oh lynnikins :hugs: Sending lots of labour :dust:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Huge hugs to you lynnikins I cannot believe that bubs not arrived yet! Best of luck to it all starting tonight! 

Well my pain is as rubbishy as ever, I get sick of talking about it tbh cos it's just always the same, lol always painful. The only difference being is the pain has moved to the top of pelvic brim cos one assumes this bubs has moved down, and everytime i walk my hopes give out as well as my lower tummy feeling like it's ripping at the muscles. Not nice. I have phsyio tues, mw weds, will mention it to them both just to be sure we are being normal, oh and too add to my woes, lol my feet and hands have been really swollen, and not going down, not a good sign for pre-eclampsia! (which I had with my first born.)

I'm at my mum's this weekend they came down to get us on friday night, which was nice cos son missing grandad loads. so we've been away for weekend and giving df a well earnt 'bioshock' playing break! (his new pc games he's not had chance to look at since he brought bless him!) So hopefully we'll go back and all will be refreshed!#

Loadsa hugs to you all, esp lynnikins sweetie! fx for you!


----------



## MUMMYBEAR6

lynnikins said:


> Hun I get SI pain and currently it is being called PGP/SPD, you need to get a support belt for SI pain if you havent got one already I have the Serola Support Belt and its fantastic for my SI pain and if im up and walking i'll wear it lower down and it gives some support to my SPD pain as well,


i already have a support belt but because my bump is low i feel as tho its restricts the lil 1's movements plus ave got crutches,


----------



## lynnikins

i find it hard to wear my support belt when im sitting even if i loosen it off but if i adjust it so its really low over my hips everytime i get up and move around then it does provide some relief from the pain,


----------



## livin

My physio said you shouldn't wear support belts when sitting as it presses on the front of the pubic bone causing more pain, should only use it when mobilising.

Lynnikins, really hope you go soon hun, you must be demented by now.

Shining star - unfortunately its always painful, so not much to update when your talking about it, but your in same boat as rest of us, so feel free to share.

Mrs G, fingers crossed you get your induction hun.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lynnikins -hoping there'll be good news today from you xx -and what were you thinking of moving the bedroom furniture???? OW!!!! I am sore just thinking about that -I can hardly lift the kettle these days- maybe I am just a wuss ? lol

MrsG -Hope all goes well with your apt and you get the go ahead for an induction ,if that's what you want.

Shinning star - ooh take care babe, if you even think there's a chance you could be developing pre eclampsia then please get checked out asap. Otherwise hope you get a nice relaxing break away.

Caroline -can hardly believe you are still working lol -Oh how I wish it was me, I am starting to go stir crazy here.

Mummybear6 -Have you an induction date or anything ?
There's gonna be lots of ladies having babies on here very soon (well in the next month or so) by the looks of your tickers - how exciting!!! Livin -aren't you so jealous of these ladies ???? lol - I so wish I was at that stage , the thought of another 4 months aaarrrgghghhghhh.

Have a good day ladies and bumps - I am off out for lunch (mothers day belated) with my mum and two of my sisters -and oh the joys I have just been informed that I will need to drive everyone. It is so bloody painful driving (the act of driving is getting painful too, but afterwards I can hardly move) 

xxx


----------



## Sunflowers

AWful awful awful night here, I was awake most of the night with the worst pain I've had in my pelvis yet, brought back very vivid memories of how bad things were last time towards the end I must admit.. It's still bad this morning, I don't have a clue what I'm going to do with my toddler today as I genuinely can't face the pain but I can't do nothing with her, that's just not fair on her..

I'm seeing my consultant on friday to discuss birthing options, I was so keen for a vbac but with how bad the pain has been for the last 3 days I don't know how I'd get through labour given the pain I was in last time with my pelvis and she wasn't even engaged at all by the time, 15 hours of contractions later (with induction so this was 15 hours of proper contractions) they decided enough was enough and to give me a section.. So I don't know - I'd love a vbac, really I would, but it just seems so unacheivable with the pain I've been in over the last few days but then the consequences of not being able to drive (we live in a remote rural village) makes me feel really selfish on my toddler's part given I won't be able to go out and do anything for 6 weeks..


----------



## MrsGlitz

:hugs: to everyone, I also had a rubbish night last night but at least I only have myself to think of.


----------



## livin

wannabubba#4 said:


> Livin -aren't you so jealous of these ladies ???? lol - I so wish I was at that stage , the thought of another 4 months aaarrrgghghhghhh.
> 
> Have a good day ladies and bumps - I am off out for lunch (mothers day belated) with my mum and two of my sisters -and oh the joys I have just been informed that I will need to drive everyone. It is so bloody painful driving (the act of driving is getting painful too, but afterwards I can hardly move)
> 
> xxx

Definitely jealous, 12 weeks for me with induction and counting the days.

I drive as little as possible now, if someone offers to pick me up I gladly accept the offer, instead of my usual, no I'm fine don't worry about me.

Know how you feel about job too, I'm demented, even studying for my exam next week is boring me, can't focus on it.

Sunflowers, sorry to hear things are so bad, c-sect might be the way to go for you hun. Hope you get the answers you want from consultant.


----------



## lynnikins

i had a much better night last night, and i can move, does anyone else find the pain is actually worse keeping your knees/legs together all the time than when you have your knees slightly apart, it is for me anyway maybe caus everything is so swollen down there


----------



## MrsGlitz

Sickness/nausea is also back, worse than first tri for me.

Baby H's wriggling is now hurting me, especially in the hip area and I get shooting pains in the pelvis.


----------



## livin

How did it go with the consultant Mrs G.


----------



## MrsGlitz

I am happy! :happydance:

Consultant was lovely. I have another appointment in 3 weeks time to check how favourable my cervix is. As long as it is then he is happy to induce me a couple of days later! If not then I go back at 39 weeks and will be re-examined. He did say that with this being my first pregnancy there is every possibility I won't be favourable enough and they would be very reluctant to induce if not.

I was weighed for the first time since my scan at 13+2 and have put on 2.5 stone. :cry:


----------



## livin

Thats fab he is willing to induce you - did he rule out c section.

Fingers crossed you'll be favourable and it will go to plan.

I was only induced with my 3rd and thankfully I was favourable, they done a stretch and sweep at 37 + 3 but it never worked and I was induced at 38 weeks exactly.

Thats a great weight gain, hopefully the majority of it will be baby and you'll lose it quickly. I'm sitting just under 2 stone at 26 weeks.


----------



## lynnikins

i havent dared step on the scales and wont till after baby is here, on my front then im getting some promising signs but nothing that will mean im not here tomorrow as of yet lol just hoping things will speed up


----------



## livin

lynnikins, fingers crossed things speed up and your little one is here by tomorrow.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Yeah he ruled out a section unless absolutely necessary, which I am pleased with. I just hope Baby H behaves himself and I am favourable!

I thought 2.5 stone is quite a big increase? Hopefully it is mostly baby. I so far managed to avoid the scales but pesky healthcare assistant insisted!

Good luck lynnikins! Sending more labour :dust:


----------



## MrsGlitz

Yeah he ruled out a section unless absolutely necessary, which I am pleased with. I just hope Baby H behaves himself and I am favourable!

I thought 2.5 stone is quite a big increase? Hopefully it is mostly baby. I so far managed to avoid the scales but pesky healthcare assistant insisted!

Good luck lynnikins! Sending more labour :dust:


----------



## Caroline

:happydance::happydance:Mrs G that they are agreeing to check on viability for induction.

I too am getting a lot of braxton hicks & they do seem to hurt lower pelvis, & end up with chronic backache & bumpo ache when I get them all day.

I have a feeling this lo might have started to engage as movements feel lower down.

Sending positive labour vibes lynnikins & in the nicest possible way I hope u r not around tomorrow.


----------



## wannabubba#4

MrsGlitz said:


> Yeah he ruled out a section unless absolutely necessary, which I am pleased with. I just hope Baby H behaves himself and I am favourable!
> 
> I thought 2.5 stone is quite a big increase? Hopefully it is mostly baby. I so far managed to avoid the scales but pesky healthcare assistant insisted!
> 
> Good luck lynnikins! Sending more labour :dust:

I wouldn't worry about 2 1/2 stone MrsG -I am 24 weeks and have put on 2 stone already -OMG!!! 

And fx'd that your appt in 3 weeks will prove favourable xx

Lynnikins :hugs: hope you dont have too much longer to wait xx

To everyone else, loads of hugs too :hugs: Hoping tomorrow brings a better day for those of us in pain. xx And so hoping for a good nights sleep zzzzzz- so tired zzzzzzzzzzzzz wish I could sleep through without waking up going ow!! ouch!! oh!!! with every movement lol :haha:
Night Night all xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

PUSH PUSH lynnikins, come on we need an spd baby! we need hope it does dispear and it's possible to go back to normality! huge hugs hunni and loadsa labour :dust: 

I'm not sure what this baby's dong but i know pain is bloody awful, went down entire leg today! never gone right to ankles before, shot down to my knee but not ankle, and I c\n't get over this ripping sensation on my lower tummy muscles, i hope it is spd related and nothing else.

Physio tomor ladies, so i shall come back full of information, if i can sit on one of those bloomin chairs for that long about how to give birth! Like I've said before i'm not worried about the giving birth as such my new fear is one the pessary's if they use them and two the internals cos mw have hell of a trouble finding my cervix, even when favourable!


----------



## lynnikins

well im almost painfree tonight, i have no idea why i spent most of the evening on my knees leaning on my ball and got a bit of discomfort in my hips and SI joints but nothing in the pubis , im hoping i wake up in labour caus thers not even been any cramps for hours now


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH gosh lynnikins, i'm hoping you wake up in a pool of waters! B;ess you full term and spd man your braver than I am!


----------



## lynnikins

Hun i didnt have much choice about going to full term i asked and asked and begged and pleaeded but because DS didnt come naturally till term+13 then they thought for sure that this one wouldnt want to come out early if they did induce me caus the bet is i wouldnt be ready and obviously they were right much to my dissapointment, the toughest thing by far has been taking care of DS with the SPD, 

Oh btw im still not contracting and pregnant, but im going out ( first time in about a week ) and getting my haircut so who knows baby might decide to spoil my haircut and make an appearance


----------



## Emx

Good luck with going out and getting the haircut lynikinns.. I ventured out yeterday and got so fed up with people trying to hurry me along when I am so slow. I stepped of the curb at one point and my hips grated together so badly I grimaced - a little old lady behind me piped up 'that woman looks like she is going to have her baby'!! Believe me, I almost look forward to the pain of labour if it puts an end to this! Only 6 days to due date, I hope she is a fairly prompt baby!

Am glad you have had some good news Mrs G.. you sounded so fed up last week, hopefully its improved things for you a bit xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Wow maybe I'm a big woos cos your pain sounds like it's bad and I know how hardit is with other children, not so muhc my son, but defo my dauhter and I bascially pleaded for an induction!

SO did phsyio was just like a bloomin ante natel class, went through phases, and what happens and stuff but didn't spend much time on spd specifically. SO out of the two hours although interesting I knew most of it and prob only 15 minutes answered the bits I was worried about.
So obviously first thing said was labour signs, whihc irrelevant to me, cos being induced and kinda remember them from my son. The labour positions which basically was anything better than on ya back! 
However I'm not gonna have much choice cos of more than likely being put on drip need constant monitering, but she told me no reason why I can't ask the mw's to take if off for a little while while I move position, if needs be! Plus not to stay on moniter until drip is attached! Although in my case have a feeling will be early on! So basically recommended on all fours, or on side or on a ball! Which would be nice but I don't think will be possible for me!
Internals which was my biggest concern she said there's no reason for them to request my legs to be any further splayed than they need for an internal, and I just literally have to tell them to sod off! lol. 
She suggested having pillows at the side of the knees to support them she said it's fine to spread legs as long as no increase in pain and either someone or something supporting them.
Bascially the main thing I was concerned about was permanent damage and she reassued me it would be no more common in someone with spd than anyone else. And the care factor in labour is to aid quick recovery.
ON recovery she said 6 weeks to three months, but make sure to do everything gradually and slowly and take things slowly.

So in a way am a little less worried as my main concern was the risk of this never going away!

Anyway I think thats about all I can inform you off. 

hugs to all hope pain is bearable!


----------



## lynnikins

thanks for sharing the info hun,
im sore after going out today just the walk to the car getting in and out then to the hairdresser then to the place for lunch then back to the car and in and out then to the bank and in and out of the car again and my SI pain is back , thankfully the pubis pain isnt so bad,
for me its damage to the SI joints im worried about more than to the pubis caus i reckon it was caused in the first place by my last delivery and being in stirrups caus i remember having pain in my SI joint area while in stirrups but i was not caring at that moment i just wanted DS out and i know i was having spasms in the SI joints and lower back following the birth for ages and in fact for the better part of 8 months, so its the reason i really want to avoid induction at all costs lol,

DS is stressing DH out and that is stressing me its caus he couldnt have a nap today ( ds not DH ) caus we were out at naptime and hes got a bit of a cold too so is crabby which isnt helping me relax, going to have a bath a bit later with some clarysage in fact might try to sneak one while DH is feeding DS and putting him to bed as DH has Terminator Salvation to watch early on this evening and i could do with being nice and relaxed so labour can kick off tonight


----------



## lynnikins

still here and spend an hour last night in tears and most of this morning so far going to the mw at 11


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oh lynnikins! I hope your mw is more successful today! :hug:


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi ladies!

I managed a decent night's sleep last night! I am relying on the codeine more, which isn't great but is under the suggestion from the consultant and GP after DH asked them on Monday. 

I have had another chat with DH and Sunflowers and have changed my outlook. I was getting excited at the prospect of induction in 3 weeks but obviously I might not be favourable; I don't want to end up feeling really down if the consultant decides I am not favourable enough. So I am thinking 11th May is the absolute worse case scenario, the week of 12th April would be a nice bonus. I really hope he isn't late though, my sister is off to Fiji for a month on 14th May!

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## lynnikins

if this pregnancy teaches me anything it will be to always prepare for the worst
that way theres nothing to get disaapointed about later


----------



## MrsGlitz

That's what I am thinking now!

I am officially on annual leave now, rather than off sick, then maternity leave starts on 12 April, which I am happy with as legally HR *could* have forced my maternity leave from next week. This way I don't lose any annual leave either, a sort of compromise as they didn't want to allow me to carry it all over to next year and I didn't want maternity to start at 36 weeks.

Be sure to let us know how you get on with your mw. What will happen if this sweep doesn't work? You're almost 2 weeks over now aren't you?


----------



## Sunflowers

Sounds more positive glitz! I know how utterly heartwrenching it was when I had to start daily sweeps at 38 weeks last time and each one was no more favourable than the last, even 2 weeks later! 

This time I really am working to the 7th May as that's the latest they'll let me go before I have an elective section - although 05.05.10 has a nice ring to it so wouldn't mind if she arrived then... :rofl:


----------



## livin

With my DS (3rd child) I was favourable at 37+3 and induced at 38. Hoping it will be same this time. 

I had a rubbish night, was up between 2 and 4.30am, came down and eventually fell asleep till 6.30am when DD1 got up. Knackered and sore today, but staying in so I can study all day for exam next week. Being so uncomfortable makes its hard to focus.


----------



## MrsGlitz

I didn't realise you were studying livin! I can't even concentrate on my cross stitch anymore so I don't know how you manage!

:rofl: @ Sunflowers! 05.05.10 does have nice ring actually! My brother and DH think it would be quite nice if Baby H came himself on the 30th April, that's the 6th anniversary of my mum's death so he thinks it would be nice to have something nice to celebrate this year. My sister thought the same until she decided to go to Fiji! Now she wants him to arrive early as she is planning on coming to stay and help me for a week once DH goes back to work, though as his time off is annual leave rather than paternity he doesn't have to take 2 weeks in one hit.


----------



## livin

i'm doing an cancer course, it is in 3 parts and I chose to do the last part first - because I could, but also because otherwise it meant I had to leave it till 2011 to do it. Sometimes like today wish I hadn't but it does help keep my mind active while I'm going slowly round the bend with boredom. Just need to focus. When I've completed these 3 parts I'll have half the credits towards another diploma for my nursing studies, just that this diploma will be specific to cancer nursing.

My OH isn't taking paternity leave either, thinks he'll take 1 week when baby is born and another week in August so we can go away with the kids. If I get induced mid June I'll have OH at home for 1 week, nobody for the following week as kids will be at school, but then the kids will be off for 7 weeks and I'm sure they'll be a great help to me. Fingers crossed our SPD sorts itself quickly afterwards.


----------



## lynnikins

im 10 days over now,
no luck on the sweep , cervix was barely more favorable than last we although she was a shorter fingered midwife and she did manage to reach it, baby is 3/5 engaged now which is progress and been feeling like its moved lower since my appointment, 
plan for today is to watch chick movies with DH this afternoon while DS is in bed and not think about this baby at all, im going to enjoy the time with my husband,

been in touch with Homestart who are giving me a helper at least one day a week probably starting just after easter which will be nice, you ladies should get in touch as SPD can take awhile to go away after birth and they can come give you some support at least even if its just being a friend during the last months/weeks of your pregancys and come help when the babies are born too,


----------



## Sunflowers

Descent is as important as how effaced etc your cervix is - promise! If there's nothing pressing down in the cervix it will take longer to efface - so the fact you've had SOME progress is better than none at all (in terms of the head has come down)..

Hope you're not waiting much longer now!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies

Well after a couple of really quite good days, I woke up at about 3am in the most excrutiating pain in my entire pubic region, I couldn't roll onto my side, sit up or anything. Arrgghhgh!!! I defianteyy overdone it yesterday -thats what I get for going a bit mad just because my pain was lessened a bit lol. 
I am just back from the physio, has told me just to phone her if I need her but hasn't given me any more appts -there's no point really as there is nothing more she can do anyway.

Lynnikins -hope the sweep helps; have they given you an induction date yet? I was 8 days over with number two when they gave me an indcution date for two days later and he arrived that night. FX'd you'll not be much longer, but you are right -there's no point fretting and stressing -relax and enjoy some you and DH time, and some you and DS time; baby will be along shortly.

Hope all you other lovely ladies are okay today, sorry you had a bad night last night too livin. xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oh Lynnikins, I'm sorry you're not any more favourable but like Sunflowers said it is good that baby is more engaged. What is the next course of action?

Wannabubba - sorry you had a bad night. I hope you rest today and get a better night's sleep tonight.


----------



## lynnikins

Im calling the hospital tomorrow night at 7 to see if they have a bed for me to go in to at 9 so unless im in labour before then and can go to the mw unit then i'll be off to hospital probably for a couple of days , just trying to get ds's stuff sorted so theres meals ready for him to have when both DH and I are going to be up at the hospital


----------



## Shinning_Star

LYnnikins I know obviously better if cervix favourable but don't the pessary's do that bit? Or is that the bit your trying to avoid? 
I'm going for scan on 31st and then get date for induction then aiming for 38 weeks so we'll see what happens. I asked about having sweeps to help it all along but the doctor said not to bother? I know could end up with c-sect, but I guess and maybe I'm stupid but this will be my last, i've been told spd will take approx six weeks, possible up to six months so too me a c-sect recovery wldn't be the end of the world plus I'm not planning to have another bubs so tbh I wldn't be too worried as baby ok and I can start to get over this spd thing! It's sad in a way cos this last pregnancy i have completly wished away, and I can't wait for bubs to be here and all for selfish reasons that I just wanna get rid of this agony!

Anyway, this bubs is not enagegd in fact flying completly free, but not too worried as third pregnancy would have been more surprised if had been eneagged tbh. I was just wondering though obviously effaced makes a favourable cervix, I've been obviously loosing the firsyt bit of plug the gooey snot thick as laces discharge for ages, and sometimes there has been lumps in toilet, is there a point in which it stops growing back, cos surely if you have lost a bit of it it would help the cervix to be more favourable?

The other thing is braxton's I swear they must get stronger with each bubs. I had painful ones with olivia that didn't last long, but with this pregnancy I have huge ones and my belly goes so tight it suffocates me, more triggered off when I'm out and walking etc obviously cos don't get out and about very often. They seem to last for ages!

Anyway hope everyone is ok, I've been getitng to the point where I can't sit up from lying, partly bump is huge but mostly the agony thats shoots from ya groin across ya hips and down ya legs. And df hasn't thought yet to actually help me up at any point! DOH!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Wow tomorrow, really hope things start tonight for you hun! Who's the buddy who can keep us informed?


----------



## lynnikins

my buddy should be back tomorrow its Mummy-em ( she had her little one a few days ago ), you will be able to keep track of me through the overdue mummies and the March Lambs threads in 3rd Tri though as im hoping to keep DH's Iphone with me and have him use my phone instead so i can get online and will definatly be paying for the hospitals internet thingie i'll get a card when i check in tomorrow.

although i had a curry tonight for dinner and it seems to have at least loosend and softened up some thing not sure if it would start anything babywise but we will see,


----------



## Shinning_Star

OOOH, labour vibes labour vibes! I hope you ahve a sleepless night! (in the best possible way.)


----------



## lynnikins

no sleepless night my spd didnt keep me up either which was nice, will be interesting to see how well i sleep tonight after the pessary in the hospital


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck for tonight Lynnikins -I must admit to be totally excited for you :happydance: It's weird getting so excited for someone you've never met lol :haha: but it is so exciting -all the best, can't wait for your birth story and pics.

xx


----------



## livin

Fingers x'd it gets the labour started Lynnikins, don't know how you have managed to carry on the extra time. I'm counting down days to induction and its not even definite yet.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww, Good Luck tonight hun, when do you go in?


----------



## MrsGlitz

Fingers crossed!


----------



## lynnikins

i have to call them at 7 to double check they have a bed for me then will hope to be heading up as soon as dh gets home around 8ish


----------



## lynnikins

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/299755-lynnikins-induction-thread.html

Heres the thread ive started to keep you all updated tonight and tomorrow


----------



## mememe84

all i can say is i'm glad this thread is on here so am not suffering alone x


----------



## Emx

Congratulations Lynnikins!! Me next PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Jox

Hi All,

Well I have no idea if I have SPD or just bad back.

Heres some of my symptoms:

1) The pain is deep in my back and very low

2) gets alot worse after walking dogs

3) I can barely learn over the bath to wash my hair as my back cant hold my weight

4) i get pains in my legs but its more the top of my thighs than the insides.

5) its now been constant for 2 weeks...not gone away...when its not as strong its just a constant dull pain until i try to move.

6) struggle to put handbrake on or off in car

As you can see im only 9 1/2 weeks pregnant but there was only about 2 weeks between my pregnancies (yes 2 weeks). I began getting these pains at about 30 weeks in my previous pregnancy. I used to find after walking to dogs then sitting down for an hour when i tried to get up and walk I couldnt and had to literally pull myself up on furniture etc and took ages to be able to actually straighten my back.

Im not sure whether to go to my MW about it or not as I wont be seeing her for at least another 6 weeks.

any advice would be greatly appriciated.

Thank you

xxx


----------



## Annabel

Happygal suggested this thread to me.. Im not sure that I have SPD but have been suffering with some pain over the last 4-5 days...

It started off in my inner thighs, like I had been working out really hard, and struggled to sit down, stand up..

Then one morning both my bum muscles started hurting, again like I had been doing a tough work out.. 

Last night I hardly slept, as everytime I needed to turn in bed, the pain would wake me up and I would have to slowly move over to my otherside, all the while being in pain 

I had to get up for the loo during the night and I was just crouched over, and took me ages to be able to straighten up, and then again pain when having to sit on the loo :(

Im sat in the chair now, and it the pressure hurts my bum...

My hips click, but I dont have any pain in them..

Im seeing my doc on Wednesday so if its still there then I will mention it too him..

I was wondering if this is something other people have had at 13-14 weeks, then its just faded over time and just maybe a surge of hormones?? Im not sure? :shrug: surely it cant last like this for 6 months? :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

lynnikins said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/299755-lynnikins-induction-thread.html
> 
> Heres the thread ive started to keep you all updated tonight and tomorrow

Hey just read this and so happy for you lynnikins. CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Cant wait to hear all about it and see pics xx


----------



## livin

Jox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well I have no idea if I have SPD or just bad back.
> 
> Heres some of my symptoms:
> 
> 1) The pain is deep in my back and very low
> 
> 2) gets alot worse after walking dogs
> 
> 3) I can barely learn over the bath to wash my hair as my back cant hold my weight
> 
> 4) i get pains in my legs but its more the top of my thighs than the insides.
> 
> 5) its now been constant for 2 weeks...not gone away...when its not as strong its just a constant dull pain until i try to move.
> 
> 6) struggle to put handbrake on or off in car
> 
> As you can see im only 9 1/2 weeks pregnant but there was only about 2 weeks between my pregnancies (yes 2 weeks). I began getting these pains at about 30 weeks in my previous pregnancy. I used to find after walking to dogs then sitting down for an hour when i tried to get up and walk I couldnt and had to literally pull myself up on furniture etc and took ages to be able to actually straighten my back.
> 
> Im not sure whether to go to my MW about it or not as I wont be seeing her for at least another 6 weeks.
> 
> any advice would be greatly appriciated.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> xxx




Annabel said:


> Happygal suggested this thread to me.. Im not sure that I have SPD but have been suffering with some pain over the last 4-5 days...
> 
> It started off in my inner thighs, like I had been working out really hard, and struggled to sit down, stand up..
> 
> Then one morning both my bum muscles started hurting, again like I had been doing a tough work out..
> 
> Last night I hardly slept, as everytime I needed to turn in bed, the pain would wake me up and I would have to slowly move over to my otherside, all the while being in pain
> 
> I had to get up for the loo during the night and I was just crouched over, and took me ages to be able to straighten up, and then again pain when having to sit on the loo :(
> 
> Im sat in the chair now, and it the pressure hurts my bum...
> 
> My hips click, but I dont have any pain in them..
> 
> Im seeing my doc on Wednesday so if its still there then I will mention it too him..
> 
> I was wondering if this is something other people have had at 13-14 weeks, then its just faded over time and just maybe a surge of hormones?? Im not sure? :shrug: surely it cant last like this for 6 months? :(


Hi girls, welcome to the thread, I'd recommend that you contact your ante-natal physios directly via hospital switchboard and go see them. Don't wait for your midwives/gps to refer you as they will often take self referrals. The physio will diagnose SPD and offer exercises etc... to help you.

Unfortunately for me my SPD in this pregnancy and my last was evident from 9 weeks and didn't go away and I was signed off work in both pregnancies. There is a possibility what you have at present isn't SPD but if it is, you are better to get in with the physio before it gets worse.


----------



## livin

wannabubba#4 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/299755-lynnikins-induction-thread.html
> 
> Heres the thread ive started to keep you all updated tonight and tomorrow
> 
> Hey just read this and so happy for you lynnikins. CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> Cant wait to hear all about it and see pics xxClick to expand...


Me too, and I'm also hoping you come back on and say your SPD is heaps better and hardly causing you any bother.


----------



## MrsGlitz

livin said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/299755-lynnikins-induction-thread.html
> 
> Heres the thread ive started to keep you all updated tonight and tomorrow
> 
> Hey just read this and so happy for you lynnikins. CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> Cant wait to hear all about it and see pics xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, and I'm also hoping you come back on and say your SPD is heaps better and hardly causing you any bother.Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## MrsGlitz

What a horrid night. Despite codeine before bed I woke after 2.5 hours at 2.30am then didn't get back to sleep until 5.30am and got another 3 hours then. I can't seem to get comfortable at all now, whether sitting or laying down or standing. Pain has spread to my coxy (sp?) again, though it's still mostly worse on pelvis, right hip which clicks now and inner thigh. I had stopped using my crutches around the flat but even those short distances I need them now; I think I might have made myself worse by shuffling around. DH chuckled at me last night when he asked me to go to the kitchen next door and get the coke, I grabbed my crutches and rucksack to get it! :lol:


----------



## livin

Sorry to hear your suffering so bad Mrs G, probably cause baby is lower down now. As for the coke lol at the rucksack, but why didn't he get it?

I'm currently lying on couch with my heatpacks as pubic triangle and between legs so painful, feels like I'm being ripped apart, no idea why its so bad today. 

Was away yesterday seeing my new wee nephew, he is so teensy about 5lb 12oz and just so lovely. That is what is keeping me going just now.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Do you know what, I don't know why DH didn't get it himself! He's usually really good, I feel bad he runs around after me. 

I'm exhausted. A friend popped over to see me, we went and sat downstairs in the bar, I was happy to since I haven't been out since Tuesday and she's just left. I am now knackered and she was only here for 2.5 hours! Off for a nap I think!


----------



## firef1y

Hi,

Is it ok if I join you all, even though it's a bit late as I'm 38 weeks and being induced on Friday? I've suffered with SPD in all 5 of my pregnancies, with this being the worst by far. Felt the first twinges by 8 weeks and am now virtually unable to walk, can't sit in one position for more than 10 mins and can't keep my co-dydramol down either. I just get so frustrated, bed rest is dead boring, and needing help to get dressed is just degrading. Then there are the comments about how so-and-so knows someone that had the SPD and they could just carry on...well that's nice for them, but I can't. I've tried, believe me, I've been using a stick to walk and wearing a support belt since I was 14 weeks, been on co-dydramol for nearly as long. Now the support belt doesn't fit round the bump, the painkillers are making me sick and all my GP could suggest was paracetamol. Now why didn't I think of trying that...er because I might as well be eating smarties. I've literally had about 6 hours sleep over the last 3 nights and am absolutely shattered. 

Sorry this has really turned into a winge, but I really don't personally know anyone that's gone through anything close to the pain I've experienced and I really needed to get a few things off my chest with someone who understands.


----------



## Sunflowers

firefly I used to hate it when people said that - oooh I had spd but I carried on working until I was 39 weeks ebcause I didn't have any choice about sick pay (or what ever) - well yes you did love, I didn't have any choice about being bedbound on morphine from 24 weeks so I think you did rather have the choice about staying at work by the fact you could still be there, raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!

And yes, it is helpful to talk to people who understand - who don't even have to say anything else than "I understand" because that in itself is enough.. :hugs:


----------



## firef1y

Thanks. In a way I'm lucky, I've got a wonderful consultant who actually seems to understand how horrible SPD can be and was perfectly happy for me to be induced asap. So I've only got 5 more sleeps till induction and won't be leaving hospital without baby. My GP however is rubbish, knew nothing about the condition until consultant wrote to him so that he would prescribe me painkillers.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Sounds like my gp who insisted i cldn't have physio while pregnant and I've had to get all my medication from hospital too, cos he won't prescribe it to me. He won't even prescribe me hydrocortisone for my eczema on my arms, and in a way I'm grateful he's looking out for baby but it's one of them scenario's ok baby baby baby what about me I'm NOT coping.

I felt a right weirdo when went to physio cos it was group session there was about twenty there this time but only one had ONE crutch, all the rest were sitting there with there legs crossed! I cldn't believe it. I don't like to go on about misdiagnosis but it does make you wonder how they think it's spd when they're not even taking paracetamol for it? I know everyones severity is different, but man. I cldn't believe it.

Last night I slept through was wonderful and even got out of bed resonably BUT man am paying for it now had ot ave a nap and took painkillers but even then I was being woke up by the pain, It was awful today. LOL and wish I could say aww, baby's getiin lower but he's not. LOL every app he's flying high in my belly! LOL I'm just guessings he's getiing heavy! lol


----------



## lynnikins

hmmm well my spd pain has been the least irritating since thursday night lol , id forgotten how intense contractions can be lol, and my stiches are whats making it hard and uncomfy to move, 
got to book to see the physio next week to make sure its all aligned right so i dont get any problems.

I ended up laying on my side to give birth , there wasnt time for anything else lol i barely could hold off from pushing to get onto the bed ( had been in the bathroom attempting a wee lol ), DH held my leg and was good with following instructions on not moving it, the painful bit for my spd was being so still in stirrups while i got stiched up and the getting down and moving afterwards caus id been in one place so long but i didnt get up off the bed for 7 hours caus i wasnt allowed to caus of my Iron levels+ blood loss.

but yes spd has been the les painfull part of recovery so far,


----------



## CarlyCox

Oh congratulations Lynnikins! I had a quick nosey on your profile earlier to see if it said you'd had baby.

I'm glad spd didn't cause *too* much of a problem, and hope everything else gets less painful soon!

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lynn - Elliot is gorgeous, well done again.

Oh poor you ,with stitches -hope they feel better soon. 

Keep us updated on how the physio goes -if you get a chance with two little monkeys to look after now xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Shinning_Star said:


> I felt a right weirdo when went to physio cos it was group session there was about twenty there this time but only one had ONE crutch, all the rest were sitting there with there legs crossed! I cldn't believe it. I don't like to go on about misdiagnosis but it does make you wonder how they think it's spd when they're not even taking paracetamol for it? I know everyones severity is different, but man. I cldn't believe it.

It is irritating isn't it ?? lol - I dont want to dis-credit anyone else's pain but I have a colleague who is also preggers and has spd -she states last week (at 37weeks preggers) ''OMG My spd is so bad now, I can hardly roll over in bed without it hurting'' WTF?????? I wish I'd been so fortunate lol - I have been having sleepless, painful nights since week 16 lol 

And HOW can those ladies in your physio class cross their legs?? Ow!!!!!!! Just thinking about attempting to do that hurts lol :wacko:

Hope everyone is relatively okay and painfree today -I have had a really good day -seems to be this way for me; after a nice relaxing weekend of DH doing everything I tend to have a really nice Monday -shame he can't be here everyday to look after me lol :haha::haha:

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey, Lynnikins that little boy is gorgeous, his hair is soooo lovely! Glad spd pain not bugged you too much, but hope the other bits ease up real soon!


----------



## Caroline

wannabubba I was about to post the same thing, with spd how the heck can they cross there legs!

Mines flared up quite badly @ the miunute just at point where I have the urge to tidy & sort out & spring clean. 

Hopefully acupuncture will settle it on Wednesday, ready for induction on Friday.

It will be just my luck that they will be too busy on Friday.

Shinnig star I'm sorry your GP won't be ver y proactive in getting anything done. I hope it doesn't take too long for the hospital to sort things for u.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Lynnikins what a gorgeous baby! Congratulations again!

Shinning Star - legs crossed?! The thought of doing that is making me wince!

I will forewarn you ladies, DH is off tomorrow and Wednesday and we have a few more baby bits to get and some flat hunting to do, which means a lot of 'walking' around, so I will no doubt be paying for that in the next couple of days. Still him having two days off for once gives me two days off cooking duty! :lol:

I hate to admit it but I am now on permanent clock watch mode for when I can next take painkillers.


----------



## Tudor Rose

congratulations lynnikins :)

my pain seems to be increasing now, :( im tyring to not take the co-codamol as i dont like the side affects ive handed my maternity leave notice in i leave 9th may i.l be 30 weeks, work is just to hard physically i only have 3 and a half working weeks left though as ive took some hoildays this week, half a week next week and a week begining of may. OH is off work for 2 weeks holiday now so hes home to help with the kids.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Tudor Rose -I feel so sorry foryou having to go to work -Not long now until 30weeks -then have a well deserved rest. xx

MrsG - I had to go out buying Easter eggs yesterday so a fair but more walking than my pelvis likes -and I AM paying for it today Ow!!!! Hope you are okay after your shopping excursion and flat hunting -try not to over so it. 

Caroline -OMG -Your induction date is SO close now -you'll have your baby by Easter -How nice. You must be getting excited!!! IKWYM about having the mental urge to do stuff and the body just not being capable -we have so much going on around the house, andI would love to really get into and help DH get it all done but my body complains too loudly lol. How am I ever s'posed to get the house ready for a new baby????? Not even talking about the decorating /renovations here -just the little things liker sorting out the babies wardrobe, baby proofing things etc.

Well -It is bloody snowing here again today - which means I am well and truly stuck indoors -cant get about safely on crutches in the snow!!!!! I need to get out too, it's our 10 year anniversary of when we first met tomorrow and I haven't got DH a card or anything. And it is not letting up at all, snow has been coming down all night and is still coming down now!!!!

Have a good day ladies - Good Luck flat hunting MrsG, Carolione -hope your accupuncture helps xx


----------



## livin

I have a midwives appointment this afternoon and daughter has an orthodontist appointment, and like you wannabubba its been snowing all night. Snow just about crippled me last time, so dreading it.

Got my exam tomorrow so hoping I can get out okay for that and that pain from today's walking doesn't hit me till I've finished that.

I spent the weekend in tears on top of painkillers and heatpacks as I've been so sore, not sure if its because baby is getting heavier. Looking forward to kids being off for 2 weeks for easter break as it means I can hopefully relax a wee bit more not having to get them out to school.


----------



## ellienellie

I'm almost 30 weeks, and yesterday I experienced really bad pelvic pain on walking and moving.
After researching and reading posts on here I've arranged an appointment to see my midwife to get referred to the physio.

It's really sore, I sympathize with you all. xx


----------



## Caroline

welcome ellienellie, sorry to hear u r suffering ,hope you get some joy with the mw.

:hugs: Mrs G, sorry to hear you have a hectic few days ahead, hope u don't suffer too much.

Tudor Rose - glad u have got u r ML sorted it will come around quickly. I made my self a chart of no of weeks left & days, to help me through the bad days.

Wannabubba, I crippled myself sorting out babys room I ended up in agony for 3 days virtually unable to move. OH got out all baby stuff onto bed, I sorted it, my girls took it into nursery & then I sat ,they passed me to put into drawers, yet Istill suffered.

Looking forward to acupuncture hoping to get some relief as pain has relly increased past few days. Its nice to have tho just from the point of view its relaxing too.

I'm so trying to hold off on painkillers now getting close to induction dtew, but had to give in yesterday & take 2 lots.

Getting excoted now just hope they aren't too busy on Friday for me & the induction works.


----------



## tannembaum

Hello, hows everyone doing today?? I've got physio again at 4 today and I'm *really* dreading it :(


----------



## Newly_Wed

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me coming in to join you. I was diagnosed with having SPD yesterday after spending the weekend in agony. My doc's sent a referal through to get physio started straight away. How often do you think I'll need to go for pysio and what kind of things will they make me do?


----------



## Caroline

I got seen by physio within a couple of weeks. 

Physio varies from area to area, some physios will try & manipulate pelvis, others leave well alone. 

Normally seen a few times but there really isn't much they can do.

Its mainly how to manage the condition, support belt & crutches depending on severity.


----------



## firef1y

Shinning_Star said:


> Sounds like my gp who insisted i cldn't have physio while pregnant and I've had to get all my medication from hospital too, cos he won't prescribe it to me. He won't even prescribe me hydrocortisone for my eczema on my arms, and in a way I'm grateful he's looking out for baby but it's one of them scenario's ok baby baby baby what about me I'm NOT coping.
> 
> I think the problem with most GPs is that they really don't understand how severe SPD can be and tend to err on the side of caution. Of course it doesn't help with the number of people with SPD can who sit cross legged (er no chance of me doing that the pain would just kill). When I first got SPD 19 years ago it was very much unknown and rarely diagnosed, now there do seem to be an awful lot more people with the diagnosis.
> 
> Last night I slept through was wonderful and even got out of bed resonably BUT man am paying for it now had ot ave a nap and took painkillers but even then I was being woke up by the pain, It was awful today. LOL and wish I could say aww, baby's getiin lower but he's not. LOL every app he's flying high in my belly! LOL I'm just guessings he's getiing heavy! lol

I know how you feel with that. If I manage to sleep for more than a couple of hours in the night then I'm in agony the next day, but if I'm up half the night then the pain the next morning is just about bareable. Can't win can we?


----------



## firef1y

Caroline-

I'm being induced on Friday too, I'm excited but very scared as well. Never been induced before, but what I'm dreading is having to lay on my back for hours being monitored, my tailbone is going so be soooo sore after just 10 minutes.


----------



## Caroline

firef1y - you will not have to be on your back for hours. Do you know how you are being induced.

What they seem to use now is something called propess, its like a matchstick on a string, which is inserted into neck of the womb. They will monitor you for about 20 mins then will try & get you up & about so yuo can sit on your ball, go for a little wander, sit & watch TV whatever u want.

They will check hb regularly with doppler & will every couple of hours possibly monitor. 

They keep the propess in for upto 24 hrs depending on how things go. If nothing happens after 24 hrs the propess is removed & they try again after 24 hrs.

The advantage of propess over the old style pessary is that once labour gets going they can remove the prostin & let nature take over, but with the old style prostin pessary labour can get going to quickly & they can't slow it down.

Hope this helps hunni.

I was induced last pg @ 37 weeks. Any more q's feel free to ask hunni.

Hope all goes well for u. Lets hope by Saturday we both have our lo's in our arms.


----------



## MrsGlitz

So today we 'only' went to an Internet cafe and my midwife apointment. I had a nasty bus driver who lurched forward before I sat down, on two of the journeys. DH wasn't very polite! :lol: We spent a couple of hours in the Internet cafe browsing for places to move to, got a couple of viewings lined up for tomorrow, most places were written off immediately due to location/no pets/no children/too expensive/no lift etc. Anyway, the chairs at the Internet cafe were uncomfortable enough for DH, my backside is also hurting. Anyway, didn't do too much walking but what I did do was really painful. 

Had a midwife appointment today. Scarily it could have been my last! Baby H is no longer engaged at all and although she could tell he is head down, she did say he is really far back, almost back to back she said. She also explained the consultant will give me a stretch and sweep should my cervix not be favourable.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Wow Caroline , I've never heard of that mines a big London hospital new build too, but they seem somewhat behind in technology! I'm pretty sure i'll end up being monitered all the time, but then I'm also pretty sure i'll need the drip, and this is what they say develops the need to be monitered al the time!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Caroline, that's really helpful!


----------



## nada87

after almost two weeks of shooting pains in my pubic bone and back pain like you wouldn't believe (well you guys would but most people wouldn't believe) i googled spd to find out more about it (all i knew before was that it had to do with a pubic bone pain) i have every symptom and had it when pg with ds as well. (can't remember about dd as that was awhile ago and facts about ds pg and dd's pg blend together) when i was pg with ds the dr told me "well it's normal to have pains when pg" so i left it at that. this time the pain is twice as bad.
anyways so i decided that i probably have spd and when i woke up this morning the pain was so bad that my back gave out (my back has been hurting more than my pubic bone today becuz i took the kids for a walk yesterday) so i asked the dr to sqeeze me in today. the dr told me that becuz of relaxin my ligaments were loosening and that's what was causing my pain. but that it was normal and i should just buy a support belt. (different dr than when pg with ds) then i brought up the fact that i had similar problems when pg with ds and she said "this is your 3rd baby so of course it's going to happen sooner" i feel like she didn't listen to me. normally she is great and answers all my questions she even gave me an extra u/s when i had a minor problem just to make sure everything was fine. i don't know how to get across the fact that i feel like my back and pubic bone are breaking. i tried telling her that it hurts to do everything and nothing. how do i make her listen to me? i don't know what to do now. 
i bought a support belt in hopes that it would help but so far its not. is there a specific kind that helps the most? i need advice on what to do. i stay home with my 3 yr old and 18mo old and haven't been able to do anything with them becuz i'm in so much pain (that's why we went on a walk i felt guilty for putting them in front of the tv all day) WHAT DO I DO?


----------



## MrsGlitz

Nada87, where are you? I ask because from what I understand SPD isn't recognised in the USA. If you are in the UK I would book in to see your midwife and request a physio referral. In the meantime the best you can do is to follow good practises, such as sleep with a pillow between your legs (I can't always manage this now), take the stairs one at a time. It's difficult to wear a support belt unless you know how to put it on properly, I know until I was shown by the physio I was wearing it wrong and it didn't make a difference.


----------



## nada87

MrsGlitz--i live in the usa. i followed the directions on the package for the support belt but it's making my hip hurt now in addition to my back and pubic bone. i'm jst afraid that i'm going to be incapable of taking care of my kids and no one will help me (as in the dr's) if they don't think its a real problem then they won't do anything for me.


----------



## Caroline

Shining star considering we are down in Devon my local hospital is pretty good, I went in back along 'cos lo was having a sleepy day and the monitors they have now are pretty impressive, they are only smll but look to be new digital ones. Not long ago someone told me that ppl come here onholiday around there due date in the hope they go into labour 'cos it has such a good reputation. If they get in the way of my induction tho heaven help them.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Nada could you visit a physio?


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL Caroline, any chance I could pop down! HEHE. Sounds great! 

Nada there's not alot you can do tbh. Like is on this thread keeping legs togtehr not lifting anything heavy, wearing a support belt, but even if you had a G.P. who could diagnose it theres not alot can be done.

I'd print off some stuff from the net and take it along with you! I did this in firts few months of mine cos my doc didn't know anything about it or chose not too who knows.

Some of the ladies on here have tried accupuncture,others chiroprcators so if your covered for it, perhaps looking into it.


----------



## nada87

my insurance won't cover a physio unless referred by my dr. and i know there isn't really any treatment. i'm just upset that i'm being brushed off as it just being a part of pg.


----------



## Caroline

Shininng star I am pretty impressed with the hospital had my 2 girls there. The rooms are lovely, spacious, all have own bathroom & walk in shower. Midwives are lovely & u normally get u r own mw or someone from community team to deliver baby.

Have been well looked aafter when I've been in b4 with the girls.

Also have a couple of pools, but unfortunately due to spd won't be allowed in:cry:.

Acupuncture has muched eased spd :happydance: & am now feeling nice & calm & relaxed too as a result of it in preparation for Friday.


----------



## firef1y

Caroline said:


> firef1y - you will not have to be on your back for hours. Do you know how you are being induced.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but a gel keeps being mentioned. I think (from what I was told) that I'll be monitored for about half hour before the gel is inserted and then monitored again for another half hour.
> 
> Hopefully I won't need the gel though, spent a few hours on the labour ward last night as I was having contractions every 2 minutes at home, was quite upset when they slowed to every 10 mins and got sent back home, but the midwife reckoned that if they carried on (which they are) then it might be a case of popping my waters...fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all goes well for u. Lets hope by Saturday we both have our lo's in our arms.

Fingers crossed, hope it goes well for you...it's a bit wierd to think that in less than 48 hours I mite not be pregnant anymore.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Had my appointment girls and was told they wouldn't induce before 39 weeks, so 39+1 it is! I am a bit gutted tbh, as last app he did seem to suggest that 38+something would be ok! But the very same consultant today said no! So 22/04/10 I'm due to go in, however it does say on my notes if the ward is busy they may delay by 24 hours, well odds on this will happen my hospital is completly pants and never has enough beds! It's bloody awful! So I'm not happy tbh, but I guess any induction is better than none at all!


----------



## Caroline

:hugs: Shinning star sorry to hear they are making u wait till 39 weeks, but thats a week less than 40 weeks, or leaving u till u go overdue, & u never know lo may decide to come b4 then any way.

I have to ring @ 7.30am on Friday to make sure they aren't too busy, & I'm sooo hoping they aren't, it would be just my luck they r. I t is standard proceedure, 'cos if they are busy, they don't want to add another lady in labour to there list unless they have too.

Firef1y I know what u mean about tthis time in 48 hrs might not be pg anymore , I'm soo excited & loooking forward to meeting my lo, but really sad I won't be pg anymore, especially as this is our last baby.


----------



## MrsGlitz

So we have somewhere to move! We will find out when exactly we can move tomorrow but it should be next week on DH's days off. Obviously I can't help, my brother is working (and self employed so can't afford to take a day off as he is having a lot of time off at the moment anyway due to dental work) so I think we're going to have to hire a man and a van!

I haven't managed to do nearly as much as I wanted to whilst DH had time off. I can now feel the two parts of my pelvis rubbing together. :cry: I desperately need to get some new bras, I am fairly sure we need some more stuff for my hospital bag and could probably do with some babygrows and vests! I also wanted to get a hypnobirthinf CD and book, I guess I could get that online.

In quite intense pain this evening due to getting in and out of a car frequently, plus one of the viewings was on the fourth floor and NO LIFT! The flat we've gone for is ground floor! :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

Well my spd is causing more problems today than yesterday not sure why caus ive been doing my best to stay off my feet but i think its down to being up till 3am getting up and down to EJ, DH isnt coping well with the sleep deprevation which is making it hard for me to get daytime naps which need to help my body rebuild and recover.


----------



## Caroline

:hugs: lynnikins it will take time for spd to settle down & getting up for night feeds is tough. Initially OH had to get up with me when I had last baby 'cos I couldn't bend to get her out of cot, so I would get comfy for feed, then OH would pass her to me, check nappy mid feed, then put her back when she was done.  He had to do this for about the first week or two but then I managed myself.

I found last time that for the first couple of weeks it really didn't ease much, but then gradually eased to the point where I could potter around the house without crutches, but I needed them for long distances. I would say it took 6-8 weeks b4 I felt anywhere near "normal" as far as spd went.

Mrs G - I'm glad the house hunting went well, & u have found somwewhere to live. Groud floor sounds sensible esp when you have lo & pram. Sorry u r suffering tho.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Lynnikins :hugs: Is DH off work? If so could you not take it in turns to have a nap in the day to catch up? How has your DS1 responded to EJ?


----------



## lynnikins

DH is off work but theres only limited time when ds1 is sleeping during the day so hard for both of us to fit in a nap, I did get a short one today though, DH got a few more hours sleep last night than i did caus he slept through EJ's crying which now hes done it once will be able to do again so wont be getting as disturbed in the night as i am unless i go through the long process of waking him up to help me


----------



## future_numan

I was just wondering how long after birth the pelvic bone will start to heal ? I gave birth to my daughter almost 5 weeks ago and my pelvic bone still is painful. I have mention this several times to my MW and she just tells me to give it time..


----------



## Caroline

It took about 6-8 weeks(ish) for me last time. I would see about referral for physi if it hasn't settled soon.


----------



## MrsGlitz

How has everyone been? My pain has been no worse than the last few days which is something but no better. For lunch I really, really craved a subway, which is only 5 doors down the road but the thought of getting there and back put me off so I had toast instead! :lol: 

Tomorrow we both have to go back to the letting agent to get the keys and sign the contract and I am meeting with a friend for lunch. I am looking forward to seeing my friend but trying to figure out where to go so I don't have to struggle too far!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Double post!


----------



## Shinning_Star

MY physio said six weeks to get better and if it's not got better by then then we need to phone her for some more physio. But point is the pain should be easing as time goes on, you still have to be careful and the physio said about still not doing heavy lifting etc for at least 3 weeks after. And easing back into life rather than all guns blazing!

Mrs Glitz, shame abt the subway but at least you saved some money! My pain has seemed to have halted right now, which is jsut as well. But takig comfort in the fact it's not getting wrose right now is something!


----------



## livin

Good luck caroline, hope the induction is speedy.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck Caroline and firefly -both due inductions today!! OMG Baby day yay!!!!!!!Hope everything goes well. can't wait for an update. :happydance::happydance:Wish it was me lol- but at term (not now at only 25 weeks lol)

Congrats on the flat hunting MrsG -hope the removals go well and you dont get too stressed. :thumbup:

Sorry you are sore Lynnikins -it's still early days and you have gone through labour on top of the spd too. Hope you get some rest today. :hugs:

Well I have sorted out my mat leave yay!!! It's a relief I tell you. Went to HR yesterdeay and handed in my MatB1. I will continue on the sick until week 33, then 3 weeks A/L (owed from last year -so really I could have lost them anyways) and then officially maternity leave at 36 weeks. Yay!!! Hopefully means only 1 or 2 more sicklines- my Gp fully has expected me to be off until after baby is born but still writes me a 3 or 4 week sicklines lol -I think she is keeping an eye on me cos I have been a bit teary :cry: the last few times lol.

DH sorted out his paternity leave this week too -makes everything so real
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Have a good day Easter break ladies and bumps xx :hugs:


----------



## livin

Sorry firefly1, hope your induction goes well too.

Lynnikins, hope things are beginning to settle down for you and you manage to get some sleep.

Wannabubba, I done much the same as you, I'm on sick leave until week 33, 4 weeks holiday and start maternity at 37 weeks. My sick lines have taken me to 9th May when holiday starts. I just need to email wages as they can split my occupational maternity pay over the 9 months so I get roughly the same each month, rather than 3 months without pay. This will give us the opportunity to get used to much less money with OH going to be a stay at home dad.

Hope all goes well with the flat stuff Mrs G, enjoy your lunch.

I'm off out to ikea today to see if I can buy a petite cot as I've no space to fit a standard one in, really hope they have one. Thankfully, I know exactly where the nursery stuff is kept and can go directly to it, without having to do the store walk through.

Had my 3d scan last night, was great, loved seeing little one and they confirmed without a doubt it is definitely a boy. Forgot to mention that on top of my spd, I now have carpal tunnel and midwife said yesterday I'm measuring 10 weeks ahead by fundal height. Scan last night showed everything normal, so not gonna worry about it.

Had my exam the other day but I'm not too confident about passing as it was really difficult, so fingers crossed for me girls.


----------



## MrsGlitz

I had a terrible night last night, up every 2.5-3 hours so I am going for a nap before my friend gets here to take me out!

Good luck Caroline and Firefly1!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Livin - I asked about splitting my wages and they said yes I could but only if I took the full 39 weeks. I still have next years full holiday entitlement and also a couple of days from this year so nearly 8 weeks; which they say I'll lose if I dont take before end March. Long story short -If I take the full 39 weeks then I lose holiday pay ( About 3 weeks, and I'd much rather have full hol pay than SMP!!!!) so I am going to have to sort out the payments equally myself- I plan on opening a feeder account to put money into monthly to cover the SMP only weeks. But it is so good to kinda have it sorted out. Good on your DH - being stay at home dad! I earn more than my DH so really that would be the better option for us too but I have decided - last baby and I want to be here, so I am going part time (mega skint for a few years but I dont care lol) and DH is happy with that. Wish I could be a stay at home mum actually (for a few years anyway) , but could never afford it!!

WOW 10 weeks ahead on fundal height!!! That's some difference lol - bet your glad you've had another scan to keep an eye on babies size lol. I have torn abdo muscles, which made me look much further on than I am - now I wear a full tubigrip to support them and my bump appears much neater and my fundal height is much nearer normal lol -just wondering if yours is similar situation ?

fx'd re:exam !!!

And MrsG -Sorry you had a rough night, enjoy your lunch xx
Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## Sunflowers

I was still on strong pain killers for 6 weeks afterwards and then was able to wean off them.. Once I started getting AFs back again I had a flare up each month in the week beforehand but I bf for 21 months so I know all the ligaments never went back from that so that would have made it worse!


----------



## livin

Could possibly be that my muscles are torn with this being my 4th, not worried now, thanks to the scan last night, would have been otherwise as its 2 weeks before I'm back at hospital. Back at physio on Thursday for a new support belt and tubigrip as I've had both of mine from 13 weeks and with my ever growing belly, they are now a bit neat.

I've got nice timing for my mat leave as it starts in June using some weeks holidays beforehand and don't go back till march next year using last of my holidays at the end. Then my new leave starts in April.

This will definitely be my last but I don't think I could stay at home full time - I know I should hang my head in shame, but I'll admit it, it would drive me nuts. I earn more than OH and work 13 days per month which is full time hours, so I'll still be around loads and don't think I'll miss out on much. Thats the thing with the 12.5hr shifts, its long days but short weeks.


----------



## wannabubba#4

livin said:


> I've got nice timing for my mat leave as it starts in June using some weeks holidays beforehand and don't go back till march next year using last of my holidays at the end. Then my new leave starts in April.
> 
> This will definitely be my last but I don't think I could stay at home full time - I know I should hang my head in shame, but I'll admit it, it would drive me nuts. I earn more than OH and work 13 days per month which is full time hours, so I'll still be around loads and don't think I'll miss out on much. Thats the thing with the 12.5hr shifts, its long days but short weeks.

Me too -infact was really lucky to get my BFP first cycle cos I planned it this way in my head -whole summer off ,Xmas and New Year and back after the Easter hols (next year) lol :happydance::happydance:

And my shifts are exactly the same lol -13 days a month too -its great really and I really dont think being stay at home mum would suit me long term either if I am honest lol :blush::blush: just would be nice to not miss out on any baby's firsts. 

I am thinking about dropping to 10 days per month (2 x 2day weeks; 2 x 3day weeks) with half of them being guaranteed night shift, and a couple of weekend shifts I should hopefully only need a childminder or nursery for one day a week. I'll go back to full time again once this little man is bigger.


I have the largest size tubigrip on just now -dont know what I'll do later on cos my abdo muscles are so sore when I dont have it on, and when it becomes too restrictive to wear it, I will be in agony. :cry:

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## Sunflowers

Snap - another 13 long days here before I had jocelyn, I went back 8 shifts a month last time and both of those ended up being nights in the end as that worked out much easier for us as we share childcare between myself and my husband (also a nurse!)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Any news from Caroline or Firefly1?

xx


----------



## calais

Hey, have been reading the posts here and think i may have found my problem. I hope so anyway.
For a few days ive had pain what i thought was in my vagina but its actually in the bone along the side. Sometimes its a pressure pain others its a nerve pain, like a stabbing pin going through. Just before i had a different sort of pain where the bone sin my hip through my bum were hurting.
From early on my hips have clicked, which they've done since having my son, just alot worse now.

I do remember similar pain with my son but my midwife at the time said it was my pelvis separating?

I thought maybe i had an infection but i honestly have no other symptoms. No burning when going to the toilet, just the usual discharge. No itching, never had any bleeding ect. Bubs has been headdown since 24weeks so ive had constant pressure since then.

Anyone else experience what im describing? i cant see my midwife until Wednesday.


----------



## lynnikins

not what my pain felt like but its feasible that it could be related to your pelvis moving a bit, although i do have the pain in the back of my pelvis/bum your talking about its how i figured i had spd/pgp and the pain migrated around to the pubic joint over a few weeks as i got further along, and its still around now but EJ is still very young so i hope it will get better as the time goes on


----------



## Sunflowers

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad day today and not helped by trying to empty my slowcooker of stock that I'd cooked a pork joint in (which, incidently, is in the bin after I forgot to put it in the fridge after it was cool, meh...) - as I lifted the crock pot out I felt a horrid horrid searing pain down the right hand side of my pelvis from the SI joint..

I have found it really difficult to walk since and turning over in bed while settling our toddler (we co-sleep still) was just unbearable.. 4 weeks and 4 days until absolute eviction day and, who knows, with 3 weeks til my due date she might be out sooner than that too!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Here's hoping hunni, wishing you all the best and hope bubs is on her way out to the exit!

I've had a god awful day pain wise too, been abs nightmare, and now with this sciatica pain as well it's bloody awful. I really can't walk anywhere, not even across the hall to the toilet. Let alone bend anywhere, I haven't even been able to pick up my daughter reach for her or grab the washing. It's awful and am dreading these last three weeks! (18-20 days) I swear this sciatica pain must be linked to the SPD cos never in my life have I had sciatica before. And so many spd sufferers have said they have it too!

SO HUGE sympathetic hugs to everyne right now cos the way it's going I honesty don't know how I'm gonna survive!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Pain wise I haven't actually been too bad but I have done literally nothing today except sleep and do dinner, which just involved putting chicken thighs into the oven and doing a salad! :lol:

I did however have an awful night last night. 1.5-2 hours sleep, then being woken either because I had tried turning over or needed the loo. It would then be another hour or so before getting back to sleep and the same thing happening! So I had a couple of 1.5 hour naps today!

Moving Tuesday/Wednesday so tomorrow I will sort out the rest of our clothes and just leave out what we need for a couple of days. Going to make the most of the washing machine and tumble dryer here as we still haven't sorted one for ou new place what with the long weekend. In terms of kitchen stuff only our essential stuff remains unpacked anyway.

Had a bit of a meltdown with DH last night. I do all that I can. I cook most days as he doesn't finish until 8. I do the washing and I clean when I can. I don't do the hoovering though so after he had a long day yesterday he had a go at me like it's my fault the cat is moulting and that her litter tray smelt. I keep the flat as clean as I can but I admit I am not the tidiest. *sigh*. He'll just have to get used to it with Baby H on the way! :rofl:


----------



## Emx

Morning ladies - just popping in quickly to let you know I had my baby girl on Friday morning. Shw was 8lbs 6 oz - but more length than heftiness luckily!!

Just wanted to post re SPD - I gave birth on my side with one knee on a stirrup rest, it was absolutley perfect in terms of keeping my legs as close together as possible and doing minimum damage...

Also - SPD pain wise... 2nd day after delivery I can honestly say it had gone completely.. I have normal aches and pains from birth but all pubic and hip pain has gone completely... just wanted to let you all know so that you have some hope ahead xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Many congrats Em -that's brilliant news - so glad everything went well for you. Have you posted a birth story or pics anywhere yet???? Can't wait to hear all about it.

Unfortunately for me I cannot lift my legs at all when lying on my side -so that option is out for me but glad it worked for you Em.

Well done again xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Congratulations Emx! So pleased for you that the pain has gone!

Well how dumb am I? I worked out last week that I had enough codeine to last until today so I would call my GP today for a new prescription. Except it's a bank holiday so surgery is closed! :dohh: Paracetomal only today then. I tried running a bath just now but there's no hot water, one of the joys of being on the same system as the manager flat and pub! Hoping DH will come up in a bit as I don't know where he has put my heated bean bag. I'm not going to do anything today. Typically I am in a lot of pain today, not sure why!

I hope you're all OK!


----------



## Sunflowers

Congrats Em!! Glad you had a lovely birth too and that the pain has gone, must be a relief!


----------



## Caroline

Just a quick post tonite & will try & update u all tomorrow, my lil man arrived on Sat @ 6.12pm weighing 6lb 8 oz. SPD is much better still not 100% but a good 75%.

Induction failed on Friday so had to have a 2nd go on Sat. Will fill u all in later on positions etc. 

Hope u all aren't struggling too much. Sending everyone massive :hugs:.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Congratulations to Caroline + Emz, so glad things went well and bubs all arrived safe. On a selfish not the thought of spd disapearing is wonderful, but just makes me want this bubs now. I know best possible place, + too be honest the pain is a lot better managed right now it's there but am coping today! lol But still cannot wait for it to b over + everyone safe.

As for the side thing, yes i'd have the same problem, can't lift my legs at all when on my side. I think I'll prob end up on my back, esp seeing as being induced and both pregnancies have needed the drip so farr. But am hopingh It'll b ok with lots of pillows either side of my legs. xxx


----------



## Sunflowers

Congratulations Caroline!!


----------



## lynnikins

i couldnt lift my leg myself when on my side when pregnant either but gave birth on my side , DH grabbed my leg and lifted it as far as i let him and held it there for me and that worked, but tbh i probably couldnt have told you where the pain was worst at that moment with Elliott crowning lol,

I stupidly lay on my back on the spare bed last night while talking to my mum on the phone and did a real job on my SI joint so im hobbling around with my belt on again today, ive been mainly having problems with the SI joint and back spasms since birth although if im on my feet for a long time the pubic pain is there too. Ahh well I have a beautiful baby that when he behaves takes my mind off my pain, ive been able to mostly avoid taking strong painkillers for the last 3 days as they were causing me to be consitpated on top of the iron tablets i have to take and thats the last thing i need with stiches healing.
one thing i do wish i had done re: birth and post birth was to ask if they could stich me in stages so i could have a little wiggle to stop my SI joints seizing up which i didnt and as a result they did, I hope none of you end up with a tear or a cut needing stiching though so dont have to think about that.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Many congrats Caroline - so glad you and bubs are safe and well ,and that the spd pain is resolving. Cant wait for your birth story and pics of your wee guy.

Poor you Lynnikins -I had stitches with my first, not nice at all, I really do feel for you- hope you are feeling okay. 

WOW MrsG, Sunflowers and shinningstar - you' ll all be next for getting your babies - I am so jealous boohoo - I s'pose 14 weeks to go is much better than 24 (when I first went off sick with this damn spd). I was at the docs today so OFFICIALLY signed off until after the birth now -we all thought / knew there was little or no chance of me recovering enough to get back to work but to get it in writing today was a relief. So my last sickline to hand in (7 weeks) then onto 3 weeks a/l and then maternity leave from week 36. Yay!!! Then baby time. I am so looking forward to seeing my baby etc, but so, so looking forward to climbing the stairs without wanting to cry, get in the car without wincing and all those other ''normal'' things that we all take for granted prior to spd!!!! To go for a walk without the crutches, will be bliss!!!

Take care everyone xx


----------



## livin

Congrats on the birth of your babies ladies. Can't wait to hear the birth stories.


----------



## Shinning_Star

DO you think having your legs up on the side towards the end maybe why you haven't recovered so well lynnikins. I'm just wondering, cos my physio said it's not any permanent damage you ahve to worry about but by forgetting your limits or doing something you wldn't do in the preganncy during labour can prolongue the recovery.

I sincerly hope it eases really soon, I am just hoping it goes away quickly!


----------



## lynnikins

i think having my legs in stirrups for the stiches definatly had an effect on my SI joints thats for sure but i wasnt having problems so much with having my legs seperated when lying on my side so i doubt giving birth in that posistion did anything as if it did then it would be pubic pain i would be feeling which is not the case as the pubic pain only starts again when im stressing that area of my pelvis with walking too much


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi ladies

Finally settled into our new flat, just got the nursery to sort out now which while I would love to sort before Baby H arrives, since he will be in with us until he outgrows his Moses basket. DH did everything, I just unpacked the clothes!

I got a rubbish night's sleep last night, lovely pregnancy thrush as a result of being on antibiotics for a UTI. I also discovered I can't put a pillow between my legs, not all the way up, just from my knees down. 

Pain is fairly bad today, I have been putting my belt on and using crutches just to potter around the flat. I have horrid backache today too but I think that is due to sleeping on a matress for the first time in months, where we were before was only a studio flatso we just had a sofa bed.


----------



## firef1y

Hi, 
Just got back home with baby Freddy, although he was born on Friday at 7.53pm, less than 6 hours after having my waters broke. Because he'd pood inside me I had to stay on the bed for the whole of my labour and I had a very quick second stage, three pushes and he was out. I've found that the SPD has been far worse since giving birth (think this was down to the very quick delivery and had to stay in until today as I was finding it almost impossible to walk, was in severe pain and the co-dydramol gave very severe constipation which in turn was making the SPD worse. I'm still in a lot of pain, but just about coping with ibuprufin.

Hope everyone is ok, it's definitely worth the pain.


----------



## wannabubba#4

MrsG -Congrats on the move -glad everything went well, hope you are not suffering too badly for it now, I am desperate to get our little man's nursery done too -we are doing a lot of house renovations first, so a few weeks to go yet but I am so excited to see it all completed.

Firefly1 -congrats on your baby boy -sorry to hear your spd is worse (must be honest lol -sorry for you but sorry for me and the rest of us ladies too boohoo -was hoping that everyone would be saying how much better they felt since baby was delivered) Do you think the immobility of labour contributed to the pain afterwards or do you think you over stretched or something?? i.e -any tips for us still to do it?? For anyone else who's worried by this - here's my story from last time - I had a very quick labour with baby number 3 -less than 2 hours from first contraction til baby was born and my pain was relieved virtually straight away - so shouldn't think the quick labour alone had too much to do with it. I never did fully recover from the spd though, even 7 years later I had aching pubis when af was due and I got sore climbing lots of stairs etc but I had no followup care back then -so make sure you all get followup care and do your postnatal exercises -lol - espec if you are planning more babies (hindsight's a great thing lol) 

Have a good day ladies -and enjoy your babies all you lucky mums already xxx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Congrats Firefly1! So sorry to hear you are suffering so much though.


----------



## Sunflowers

Congrats firefly!!

Sorry about your spd, labouring on a bed for so long probably didn't help either - nor the rate he would have flown through your pelvis if your second stage was only 3 pushes!!

Hopefully having him here is making up for the pain somewhat!


----------



## Shinning_Star

My physio sai dafter baby request diclophenic, it's safewhilst breastfeeding and a strong anti inflamatory and more effective than codrydamol


----------



## MrsGlitz

Morning all

Had an awful night last night and really struggling already this morning and I have only been up for 45 minutes. Taken some codeine and paracetomal and currently running a bath; hopefully that will help! We still don't have a fridge so I will have to pop out for my lunch later.

I don't know why but rather unusually Baby H has been super active over the last 2 days, particularly 24 hours. He has always been quite active but this is absurd, he hasn't stopped! I was cuddling DH in bed last night and had to move over because DH couldn't get to sleep due to Baby H's squirming and kicking!


----------



## livin

Hey Mrs G, when you back at hospital to see if your favourable.

Hope your bath helps you feel a bit better.


----------



## MrsGlitz

I go back on Monday afternoon. I also need to ask about when I will have to go in if I am not favourable and go into spontaneous labour. I was told immediately due to GBS and needing ABs during labour but I know other people (Sunflowers) isn't being given them despite showing as +ve during her previous pregnancy.


----------



## lynnikins

your getting close now mrsG, i do wish you the best of luck over the next few days weeks,

I fell down the stairs last night and hit my SI joints and tailbone really badly on the stairs and slid for 2/3rds of the way down and couldnt get up by myself i had to have dh help me and had to lie on my side in the living room on the floor for over an hour before i could bring myself to go back upstiars with help and feeding in the night was murder caus i have to get out of bed to get to EJ and sit up to feed else we both fall asleep, walking is nearly impossible today even with codydramol and sitting is agony so im spnding time lying on my side on the sofa when i can, Suddenly not looking forward to tomorrow when DH is back at work for the whole day leaving me with both the boys,


----------



## MrsGlitz

On gosh Lynnikins, that sounds horrid! :hugs:

I hope Sunflowers won't mind me telling you but her BP shot up this morning so she has now been admitted.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Wow, two more Mummies today and with spd too.

Lynnikins I feel for you, you poor thing. I had an awful night and today has been agony! I have so much trouble if I'm left on my own with kids, thankfully Olivia is asleep now, and my son is playing on playstation so I'm in bed resting. Have you thought about asking your doctor for diclophenic (safe when breastfeeding.) maybe you could take ibuprofen as well or is ibuprofen not allowed whilst bf? I can't remember?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Well now i'm pretty much near the end I find a site completly dedictated to PGP
https://www.pelvicpartnership.org.uk/

I think it may be worth sticking this one the front page, Sorry if it's been mentioned already but Mum has just found it now and it has some useful things on there to look about and is apprently a charity too.

Most intriguinly it says that it is not linked to hormones but damage to a part of the pelvis hence my accident early on causing this so it would seem.

It has also given tips about what we should be asking the birthing team about as well, simple things like an adjustable cot for baby and making sure someone else gets your dinner, due to difficulty in walking and caryring food. It's actually some interesting reading, only sorry that I didn't find it before.I may have been more insistant on being re-aligned etc earlier on!


----------



## livin

I knew about that website, my physio gave me the web address when I first attended at 11 weeks, so sorry to all for not passing it on.

Shining star I hope you are going to go back to physio after having the baby to make sure everything is realigned properly.

Mrs G, fingers crossed for Monday for you hun, really hope they can do it.

Sunflowers, hope all is well in hospital hun.

Anyone heard how Caroline is doing?

Lynnikins, hope you aren't as sore as you expect to be hun, especially with OH back at work.


----------



## Sunflowers

Thank you livin.. It came down so I was able tocone home, it's been back upabit today thoughso see what happens!


----------



## Rebecca_B

Hi Ladies, after a bit of advice really....

2 wks ago thursday i started to get a dull aching in my hips and over the course of a few days a shooting pain in my left buttock deep inside.

I thought it was baby laying funny and my mum said the same.

Lots of warm baths morning and night followed to help ease the muscles but it didn't seem to do much really and was uncomfortable to climb out of bath and then i found i was walking different. Waddling and walking stiffly so not to bend at the hip on my left. And in bed at night is a nightmare moving!!

I've heard of spd but hadn't heard of pgp so never ventured into this thread as the pain wasnt in the front and i don't need to keep my legs together when getting in and out the car.

I've just put into the search engine back pain in pregnancy and pelvic girdle pain was one i read up on it describes what i am feeling so well.

What would you say??


----------



## MrsGlitz

It doesn't sound like my sort of pain but may be similar to someone else's. The best thing to do would be to visit your midwife.


----------



## Caroline

Sorry to be AWOL but got readmitted to hospital on Tuesday. Elliott very jaundiced diff to wake & keep warm & dehydrated. MW sent us back to hospital for bloods, & they kept us in as his weight had dropped too much.

I had the milk but he was yhaving difficulty sucking. So it looked like he was feeding but he wasn't taking much in a feed. After expressing & a couple of bottles of ebm he seemed to get it. He's still not putting on much weight so we will have to see what happens.

as a result not had a chance to post birth story.

Briefly induction had to be aborted as contractions with the propess were too intense & elliott was getting distressed. Propress removed & contractions stopped 2 hrs later. Following morning tho was 3 cm dilated so waters broken. 3 hrs later got strong contractions, then 3 hrs from then baby arrived. I got a lot of pain in my back & in my pubic bone. I found standing up leaning over bed/ on all fours on bed with OH rubbing back helped.

Just before Elliott arrived I was in severe pain on pubic bone, only 5cm dilated & wanting epidural. I was in tears saying I can't do this, & mw tried to get me to lay on side. Got onto bed so was laid on back but pain was so intense I couldn't move, then all of sudden I got huge contraction * he popped out onto the bed! Poor mw didn't even have gloves on!

SPD is significantly improved. No belt & can manage most of the time without crutches. A little stiff at times but its much more like the early days, just hoping it stays that way.

Not long for u now Mrs G, hope u aren't suffering too much.

So baby Elliott Theodore Sebastian is here, my spd is much improved, i'm sad this will be our last, but another one really isn't sensible (is it ?).

Will keep popping in to check on everyone & will post pics soon.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Aww, tellme about it! LOL I think this is our last but it seems so final, and our main reasons is 'it's not sensible'

Hope Elliott is doing loads better now, and stays putting weight on!


----------



## Caroline

He's being weighed tomorrow, so fx'd he's gained weight. If not I think they are gonna say i've got to top him up with formula :cry:.

If it weren't for my hips we may of had 1 more although it would mean oldest having to share his room, which really isn't fair, or move.

Hope u aren't suffering too much.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Sorry to hear you got readmitted, are you home now? I hope Elliott has started gaining now and you won't have to top him up. I am pleased the SPD is a lot better.

I'm feeling quite poorly with a horrendous cold, bit of hayfever and I think sinus infection (again) so I am not sure if the consultant will agree to induction even if I am really favourable?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Caroline - many congrats on baby elliot- hope he is doing better now and managing to feed better/ putting on weight etc.

And WOW that ws quick from 5 cm to delivery lol- spd does have some benfits haha -my last wee man was the same (hoping this lil guy doesn't give me too much trouble lol)- 1 push and plop- right into the hands of the new student midwife - who was totally overwhelmed and so excited as it was her first.

Good to hear the spd is resolving too. xx

I am so jealous of al you ladies having babies -mine seems so far off still, and my DH 's car broke down yesterday so he has had to take mine and I am stuck at home boohoo. At least the sun is shining - Lots of ice cold juice, a sun lounger out in the garden and some chillaxing music and what could be better??? Except for the excrutiating pain getting off the damn lounger and the multiple trips to the loo (upstairs lol) with all the extra juice intake lol- Joy!!!!!

MrsG -hope you are feeling better today, that sounds miserable; on top of being 9months preggers with spd. Hope you have a quick recovery and feel better soon xx


AND......Just noticed I have gone up a box -Box number 7 yay!!!! Does this mean third tri and the home run???? OMG I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

well im still very stiff i cant bend forwards and get back to upright without using something to grab onto and getting up and down off the floor or chairs is sore and im out of arnica to top it off lol, oh well im sure my bum will recover soon enough, 
HV came and EJ is up 6oz from his birthweight which is great news hes now over 5kg and although not looking like hes putting it on he is , hes also grown an inch since birth which is great, hes on the 98%centile line on the growth charts for height weight and head circumference so a big boy lol


----------



## MrsGlitz

I had the consultant clinic today. I was told last time that I would be given a sweep and an examination and should my cervix be favourable then I would be booked in for induction. It took me an hour to get there today as the direct bus didn't show up so I got a bus half way then a taxi the rest of the way costing me £15. Gave a urine sample and was weighed then saw a doctor. Who told me that my urine is being sent off ( yet again) and to book an appointment for next week?!? I told her that I was promised an internal and a sweep and she said "Yes when you're 38 weeks, you're only 37+6 today.". I then almost cried and told her how long it now takes me to get to the hospital for effectively a wasted journey, I wasn't told anything that couldn't have been done by my own mw 2 minutes up the road! Anyway, she examined me and my cervix isn't favourable so no induction. Maybe the sweep might start things off. Am bleeding more than I thought I would. And she pushed my legs much further apart than I was comfortable with and I cried when she left me so I could get changed again. I told her I had already opened my legs as far as I was comfortable with but she insisted they needed to be further, which isn't filling me with reassurance for giving birth. :cry:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh MrsG -what a bitch!!!! How much difference would that one day make? Good for you for standing your ground!! Really hope the sweep starts something off, sounds like a horrid experience you had today - but let's hope it's productive. xx

And remember, as for the pain in opening your legs for the examination - with labour does come pain but also the bodies wonderful natural endorphins (painkillers) which build up gradually in early labour so by the time you are ready for the pushing (and leg opening part) you should have a body full of endorphins (and even G&A or whatever else you plan on using ). 
p.s this is what I am hoping for anyway lol xx

Hope you are okay. xx

Lynnikins -glad to hear EJ is doing so well -and yep he is a big boy isn't he?? and gorgeous too xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

I will time my codeine intake better next week I think, when I saw her it was an hour before I was next due to take some, I might leave the afternoon dose next week until I am leaving for the hospital! My pelvic area is absolute agony now from her pushing my legs so far apart, if I can't stand my ground on the pain-free gap when no in labour what am I going to be like giving birth? I'll be a pushover!


----------



## livin

She doesn't sound so nice, does she. Are you still bleeding now after the sweep. I don't remember bleeding for long afterwards.

You did stand your ground today, but as for your pain free gap, you'll have your OH with you so make sure he is fully aware of your pain free gap and that he may need to speak up for you whilst you are in labour. Just remember, the delivering midwives are likely to have a better bedside manner.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah please be careful like I said in other post you don't wanna be sffering extra time cos of the pushing factor and just remember that when mw trying to force your legs apart! More pain now mean less time and things to do with baby, for longer period! SO it's for bubs too!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Sunflowers said they can do sweeps when you're on your side and that she found that more bearable, so I will do it that way next week.


----------



## lynnikins

i hope you dont have to wait till next week mrsG till things start working, i know how annoying the wait is.

personally the pains in my pubic area have almost gone im a good 85% better in that area, the back of my pelvis is still inflamed from my fall down the stairs last week which is making things uncomfortable but its feeling a bit better today and i only have half the day on my own , YAY due to DH still being on parttime hours for now,


----------



## Caroline

Sorry to hear the consultant was so rough Mrs G, MWs are normally a lot better & more understanding.

Well my lil man has managed to put on weight all be it 30g, so its a step in the right direction.

Hope the sweep works for you Mrs G or at least makes things more favourable next week.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah indeed third the swep comment MrsG,
Lynnikins so glad pain is easing up I was getting worried about you for a while sounded like you were seriously suffering!
CAroline hooray for little man putting on some weight all good stuff!

Well I have just over a week left and had a major pregnancy wobble this eve cried a bit and had to phone my Mum, the suddenr realisation even though it still seems so far away that I'll have a baby! I mean I've been so keen for this pregnancy to end from bloody second trimester etc that I seem to have lost the main issue of a new bubs! LOL BUT I'm ok now, Mum talked me through and just sympathised and reminded me I was being a bit hormonal.OH yeah and has a sudden panic, of OH SHIT I gotta do labour again! AND it hurts, but all ok now.
Still getting pains,although not regular now, and bubs seems to have grown again, cos every little movemtn is hurting, seriously think running out of room now, it's bottoms up in the middle of my ribs, it's head centre of pelvis and feet almost on it's head! Hmm odds on for another 9lb+ boy me thinks! BUT time will tell!


----------



## aneageraussie

girls can i join u all..
i was just going thru the symtomps mentioned on the first page and i suffer from them all :nope:
its gettingh worse in third tri and i have seen a physio but no success...

its a wonderful thread and will be lovely to be part of it :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey welcome in! Make an appointment to go back to physio, might be jusyt enogh time to get a support belt from them or even crutches depending on how severe hun!

Sorry your suffering too, it's not a nice thing to suffer from but the people in here are lovely!


----------



## aneageraussie

yeah last time i went to see my physio she did mentioned about the belt and i think i will go and see her again..
rolling in bed is AGONY for me and also walking after sitting for long time... oh well joys of pregnancy yeah? :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah you ave to chase them often so get on dog and bone and see if a blet might help for now! It's not nice no, as if sleeping isn't hard enough in third tri anyway! LOL
But we'll get there!


----------



## shopgirl771

hi all.
first time posting on this thread but ive been following it.

ive had to succumb to the crutches today. each day is getting worse - im 36 + 5 today.

the physio explained the correct way to be getting in and out of bed but i just keep getting all tangeled up in the mountain of pillows ive got, especially the long pregnancy pillow i use in between my legs. short of waking OH up to help me i dont know what to do.
x


----------



## MrsGlitz

Welcome!

Well things have come to a halt for now! Grrr... I have a feeling Baby H is going to be a right little tease. DH is off again today and we spent the morning laying in bed. When I got up and started pottering around the flat I burst into tears. The pressure and pain in my pelvis and back was unreal. He ran me a bath so I had a nice long soak which eased the pain quite a bit then seemed settle my moodiness too.

I've sent DH on the hunt for dinner supplies; I've requested Chilli which he can cook! And he has been asked to look for pineapples too. PMSL.

So now not only is the SPD getting increasingly painful the general late pregnancy discomfort is upsetting too. Whilst a bath lessens the pain, it is uncomfortable to lay in. My feet don't touch the floor when sat on our sofa yet reclining it even a little is also uncomfortable. Can't manage the ball for long either. I want this baby out!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Welcome!

Well things have come to a halt for now! Grrr... I have a feeling Baby H is going to be a right little tease. DH is off again today and we spent the morning laying in bed. When I got up and started pottering around the flat I burst into tears. The pressure and pain in my pelvis and back was unreal. He ran me a bath so I had a nice long soak which eased the pain quite a bit then seemed settle my moodiness too.

I've sent DH on the hunt for dinner supplies; I've requested Chilli which he can cook! And he has been asked to look for pineapples too. PMSL.

So now not only is the SPD getting increasingly painful the general late pregnancy discomfort is upsetting too. Whilst a bath lessens the pain, it is uncomfortable to lay in. My feet don't touch the floor when sat on our sofa yet reclining it even a little is also uncomfortable. Can't manage the ball for long either. I want this baby out!


----------



## livin

Fingers crossed you go soon hun, are you back at hospital this week.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh MrsG - hope you are okay and that baby makes an appearance very soon. Also Shinning star -wonder who'll be next??

aneageraussie and shopgirl - welcome and hope you are both okay. 

Caroline -glad elliot has put on some weight, that's great news!

I took my youngest son (age 8) to the park today -I feel so good (emotionally) for doing it, as I have had a few horrid days with him, as he 'hated' me for not doing anything with him and I felt so bad for not being a proper mummy to him but I am physically sore sore sore, and going to get worse I can feel it. I drove to the park (not too bad) and walked to the playpark area ( normally 15 mins, took us about 50 mins on the uneven ground with my crutches) and I have blistered hands, sore pelvis, achy hips and spasms in my abdo muscles - not fun at all. BUT all worth it, to see my lil guy smile and we got hotdogs and icecream and he played in the play area, and the dog swam in the Loch and the sun was shining, so what's to complain about really ? Going to really pay for it later on though!!

Oh well -cant wait until 'going to the park' is less of a military exercise and we can just enjoy it.

Hope everyone is well, take care xx


----------



## lynnikins

well things are going well not had any big set backs this week and its going ok


----------



## aneageraussie

hello girls... thanks for the welcome :hi:

i got an appointment to see my physio again.. last time i went to see her it was still early days and she showed me some stretches to do... she told me to come back if it doesnt help and she will get me belt..
i was not sufffering that much that point of time like now..

so earliest i could get was 5th may - i will be 36 weeks by then..

i also tried some strtching she taught me last time and it gave me relief for some time and now this morning pain is back :(
im trying to keep up with my walks in the evening but getting really hard now :nope:


----------



## lynnikins

i wouldnt reccomend doing much walking that isnt nessacary hun as you dont want to aggrevate your pelvis. eaiser said than done but you will need to be as painfree as possible for labour and birth when you will want to stay on your feet as much as possible to keep progress going,


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks hun.. anyways i was struggling with my walks.. and was taking frequent sitting breaks :blush:
i am now getting in habit of getting out of car more lady like :winkwink: keeping my knees together...


----------



## SisterRose

Hi, I was just about to make a thread about something similar to this.

Over the last few weeks Ive been getting pain/aching in my hips/pelvis/back. It started off with just a bit of pain in my pelvis at the back around where the right bum cheek is when walking and gradually its got more painful, i really ache if ive had a busy day and have been walking around a lot. Once I've sat down it hurts getting back up again.

I woke up this morning with bad pain underneath my stomache at the front of my pelvic region and with pain in my inner thighs/hips. I dont know if it's so bad today because it's added round ligament pains too? it kinda feels like stretching/pulling pain at the front where it hurts but also the pain in my back/pelvic region when i walk or move. I almost feel like limping.
It's hurting so bad when I walk or move even a bit, it even hurt turning corners in the car today and hurts when sitting forward etc. It feels like it hurts in my lady bits around the hips/pelvis too.
I did see the MW today and I told her im getting pain when walking and she didnt seem too concerned, she said to call her to make another appointment if it gets any worse but im thinking now that i didnt explain all the things that have happened leading to this over the last few weeks.
If I pull my legs together tightly i can feel the strain/muscles in my stomache/pelvis pulling and feeling sore.

I'm terrified this pain might mean something is wrong with the baby or do you think that it does sound like typical PGP/SPD?

Im 18w2d pregnant today.

Also, i suffered with perthes disease when i was younger and was in a wheelchair for 3 years but I've had no problems that i've noticed with that since I was 7 . They did tell me to expect some arthritis in my hips as I get older. For those of you who aren't familiar with it it's when the bone doesn't connect/function properly in the thighs and starts crumbling.

Any advice would be appreciated! xxxx


----------



## livin

It could be spd, have you overdone things the last few days and its catching up now?

Personally, if you think it might be, I'd say phone your antenatal physio at your local hospital and ask to make an appointment. They will assess you and determine if it is SPD, it won't be the midwife who determines it. They will also give you exercises and maybe a support belt. I wouldn't wait to get midwife to refer me as they normally take self referrals when its ante natal.

In the meantime, if its really bad, its safe to take paracetemol and use warm heatpacks to ease the pain.


----------



## livin

Caroline, sorry to hear you were back in hospital, hope its all good now.

Lynnikins, glad to hear spd related issues are better, shame about your back. Are you going back to your physio now you have had baby.

Wannabubba - good on ya getting out to the park, think that would have just about killed me, but hope your wee boy enjoyed it.

Got the results for my exam yesterday, I passed with a fab mark of 74%, was so shocked as I thought I had failed it as I found it so tough. Also started the other part of the course yesterday. Carpal tunnel was really bad so couldn't use my crutches and I suffered big time for it last night, so trying to rest up.

Was at hospital yesterday as I was apparently measuring 10 weeks ahead, they have said baby is normal size for me, I can expect it to be 8lbs 7oz approx, but I'm not ahead date wise. Asked about induction, if its likely I'll get it and she said that due to being so disabled through spd that is good enough reason to get baby out. Asked about earliest date possible, she said this is 38 weeks, but they do prefer to leave it until 39, but they are willing to discuss it at my 37 week appointment.


----------



## SisterRose

Livin - I havent over done anything the last week or so, I just woke up in agony this morning. It's hurting to even move a tad when im sitting down.

I think I'm going to look in to getting an appointment to determine if it is spd/pgp im experiencing and to get some physio.

Im just worried that these symptoms might mean something like pre-mature labour.

Seems all I've done so far this pregnancy is worry about one thing or another. :(

xxx


----------



## livin

I've had it from 11 weeks in my last pregnancy and with this one. Its doesn't mean you'll go into labour early, just that your mobility will be hampered somewhat.

Definitely contact your physio, like I said its generally quicker to get seen that way rather than midwife referring you.


----------



## Sunflowers

I'm in single figures now until my due date! There's also only 20 days until my section is booked for so I will definitely be having this baby in under 3 weeks, it can't come soon enough now, the pain is just getting so so so so so hideous.. I sneezed in bed last night really hard and felt the most awful crunching, it was like every single part of my pelvis moved independently of each other.. The pain was excutiating and meant I literally couldn't move for quite some time afterwards, I couldn't draw my knees up or try and turn over or anything so there I was stuck.. Thank goodness I'd just had a wee.. The pain carried on all night and is still there this morning, I don't know what I've knocked out of place but the left SI joint feels out of kilter with the rest of my pelvis..


----------



## shopgirl771

thanks for the welcome ladies.

ive been doing the pelvic exercises the physio gave me for the last few days (pelvic tlit/ pelvic floor etc) and today i feel like ive pulled my stomach muscles a little. is this normal?


----------



## Caroline

Sorry to hear u r suffering so much sunflowers, hope the next 3 weeks go quickly for u. I found it made the pain more tolerable, knowing I had a definite end date.

Congrats on the exam result livin, my consultant induced @ 37 weeks as that is classified as full term. With my DD he did an internal & sweep @ appointment @ 37 weeks, then went in following morning for induction, this time saw consultant @ 34 weeks & he booked me in for induction @ 37 weeks. You never now they may take pity on u & agree to induce @ 37 week appointment.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sunflowers - so sorry to hear you are having a horrid time ,hope the next few weeks fly past for you

Livin -congrats on the exam results, that's really great news well done!!! And yeah the walk up the park almost killed me too -could hardly move that evening or yesterday OW!!! - still just managing to shuffle about as my hands are too sore to use the crutches (and still blistered) and my torn abdo muscles are really aggravated from all the exertion too so shuffle shuffle shuffle. Hope the carpel tunnel symptoms aren't too debilitating for you - that must be horrendous ontop of the spd (and the fact that your preggers). Life sucks sometimes doesn't it??

Welcome to all the new ladies, and I agree with the other advice, contact physio as soon as possible -really important to get as early a diagnosis as possible and get into the way of moving correctly and keeping posture right etc to prevent further damage and pain later on.

Have a good weekend ladies, hope everyone is relatively painfree.

Lotta love xxx


----------



## lynnikins

shopgirl771, yeah some muscle tirdness and tenderness will be reasonable if you have been doing your exersizes like a good girl, ive had to really be good about doing my pelvic floor exersizes since EJ was born as my bladder control is very poor post birth,

remember i mentioned taking a fall last week in the early hours of friday morning, well im still stiff and sore from that to the point where im padding myself with pillows to sleep again its sooooo annoying, been leaving messages for the phsyio but she hasnt gotten back to me i'll have to go to the doctor and see if they can do something perhaps organize an xray or something as it was quite a fall i took and ive been using painkillers to cope this past week. its just really not easy with 2 children now having to get up and down to both of them all the time


----------



## Sunflowers

Thanks guys.. It's still quite hideous today, fingers crossed she'll come early - I'm 39 weeks on sunday so it wouldn't be unreasonable to hope but I don't think she will somehow!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww Sunflowers, sooo sorry it's been a nightmare pain for you the last few days hope she does put in an appearence really soon!
Lynnikins, how bad is that not getting back to you! I hope your sort something out, it must be so disheartening sometimes, esp with two little ones!
My pain actually eased for afew days and it was amazing, BUT the last two days have been awful, and yeah it's a case of once in bed, can't move! The amount of times DF has been woken by my yelping and thats without trying to move! I really thought it was easing up for me to give birth but obviously not.

So pain is bloody awful and am about to make it worse by going to asda today, butmy Mum has car and here's to waters breaking in asda's! wE NEED TO GET A FEW LAST BITS, like a steriliser, lol always helpful and a changing mat!

I think df has been concentrating so hard on keeping house running for me cos of pain and spd he's forgotten there's a baby on the way, he actually thought we had four weeks left! My induction is thursday! Men aye!


----------



## Sunflowers

Oooft and I guess you'll be taking your toddler as well ay? Take it slowly (well, I guess you will be anyway) - it's the turning the trolley in aisles that's the killer isn't it? Do they do home delivery? Could you see whether they have any slots for tomorrow and go down that route instead? Or is it a "I need to get this TODAY and nothing will stand in my way" type thing going on?!


I'm still crunching and cracking my way through the day and night, slept for 3 or 4 hours again in many many broken stages.. Seeing mw later so desperately hoping she'll be able to give me a sweep depending on whether wibbly has come down into my pelvis at all. Fingers crossed.. At least last time I was in hospital so it wasnt so much of an issue doing sweeps on a high head..

Any road, hope everyone else is enjoying the sunshine - we went for a picnic last night when hubby finished work and it was lovely just to do something "normal" even if I was in huge amounts of pain! There was a foal up there and it was really fascinated with jocelyn - they beauty of living on moorland where there are wild ponies!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck with your mw later today sunflowers - hope you are favourable for a sweep and can get thisshow on the road. Your picnic sounded lovely! I am so jealous, our sunshine disappeared on Friday and it's cold and wet again boo hiss.

Hope all you other ladies are okay and have a good day.

xx


----------



## lynnikins

aside from still having to use my hands to help me get up and down off chairs and the bed then im doing ok, its not easy getting up off the sofa with a baby in your arm when you really have to use 2 hands to get up without causing pain,
went for a 2 hour walk yesterday with DH and both the boys, i had ds2 in frontcarrier and ooooooo0oo im sore , mainly my abdominals are killing me but my upper back is a little sore, pelvis coped remarkably well


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi ladies!

Those of you on the April thread will know I had some contractions late Friday night/early hours of Saturday morning. They got to 6.5 minutes lasting around 45 seconds. Typically as I came to the decision to call the antenatal ward on account of GBS they STOPPED! I have had permanent backache and continual cramping since then, along with increased discharge, increased pressure down on my foof. Today I have also had numerous painful BHs, mostly in the back.

I have another sweep at 4.20 so we'll see, hopefully that will get things moving. 

I am desperate to enjoy the sunshine we have down here!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Best of luck MrsG, hopefully the sweep today will do it for you, everything crossed for you (and you know how hard that is with spd lol)

12 weeks left for me -feeling very low and sorry for myself today and annoyed that I am not enjoying every second of this pregnancy as I promised myself I would. Dont get me wrong, still having those fabbie love my bump , love my baby kicking etc moments but it just seems SO LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG until the middle of July. I want to be able to walk like a normal person, instead of shuffling /waddling all the time, be able to get up off the couch without seering pelvic pain aaaaarrrggghhhhhhh. 

AND I AM SO BORED !!!!!!! God I need a hobby to stop me going mad.
Kids first day back at school today after the Easter hols and man do I feel it so quiet!!!!

xx


----------



## mightyspu

Hi ladies! Have just made an appointment with my GP, but was wondering if it is possible to have SPD in one hip only? I have had hip pain, and it seems to be aggravated by sleeping on my side - at least it is most painful when I wake. I have always had issues with this hip (was born with congenitally dislocated hips, now fixed and for some reason this one has never been as mobile and has occasionally hurt) 

The only other SPD symptom is pain in lower back, but that could be something to do with the small child I am carrying! :haha:

Any input would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi mightyspu - for me my pain has always been more central to my pelvis with bilateral shooting pains across both hips and down both inner thighs. Sometimes it is more obvious on one side over the other if I have been lying awkwardly or something but the central pubis sympus pain is kind of constant for me. However, I believe not everyone has central pain so it is definately worth mentioning to your gp. With you previously having a problem with that hip already though, could be indicitive that there is already a weakness there and the pregnancy, hormones etc have weakened it and exacerbated it.

Hope you get some answers from your gp and some relief from the pain xx


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks for the swift response! Am sure it's nothing, but the weakening by preg hormones sounds like a possibility. Have made an appointment for Thursday morning, so will hopefully feel more enlightened then!


----------



## Mrs_N

hi ladies
can I ask what the earliest you got symptoms was? 
I have been having worsening lower back & hip pains for the last couple of weeks. I feel very stiff & like I am waddling when I walk. I cannot turn over in bed! 
I've seen my GP today and beenr eferred to the antenatal physio but I am only 16+6 which seems pretty early to be suffering already! :dohh:


----------



## livin

This and my last pregnancy it was 11 weeks, so not too early at all. At least getting seen by physio early gets you on the right track. I was off on sick leave from work (nurse) from 15 weeks with this pregnancy and last pregnancy from 16 weeks (office based).


----------



## Sunflowers

mightyspu my pain was worse in my left hip last pg before anywhere else, I was 20 weeks or so before I started getting the really really really awful pain in the middle of my pelvis where as the pain in my left hip started at 8 weeks..


----------



## Sunflowers

I saw my mw earlier for a potential sweep and bp check as it's been high.. It's still very high but not >/100 yet (although it was in one arm but not in the other thankfully!) so then moved on to possibility of a sweep. I had a student mw today as well, she was palpating me and looking more and more worried and doubtful so said what she thought she'd felt and asked my mw to check.. Well not only has she turned round to breech she's also lying diagonally across me.. Have urgent scan being arranged and then section if she's still breech oblique for possibly as early as thurs.. 

In the meanwhile I hope I DONT go into labour and definitely that my waters don't break - it's pretty much the worst position apart from being completely sideways as there's nothing in rhe pelvis at all to stop a cord prolapsingand we live a good 30 min from the hospital plus delivering jocelyn somewhere too.. 

It's so rare to have a baby in this position now, less than 1:300 babies are a true oblique at term, why is mine one of them and breech with it to boot so less of a chance of turning back? I know she got herself into this position so she might well turn back round but :cry: :cry: :cry:

I know at the end of the day it's not my birth but lowenna-bump's but I so wanted a shot at a vbac, to have this suddenly crop up now just seems a bit, well, meh..


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh sunflowers what a shame - have they tried external manipulation of the baby or is that not an option (I s'pose thats why you need a scan ASAP to see where she is lying exactly in relation to placenta etc?)
Hoping that little one wriggles round again for you -was she head down previously? get your self on a birhtingball, or on all fours.

MrsN - I had my first niggles of spd returning (had it late in previous pregnancy too) at only 13 weeks and by 16 weeks was on crutches and signed off sick from work (also a nurse). I am now only 28 weeks and wont be able to return to work until after maternity leave. Good that you have a physio appt - hope it goes okay and you get sorted out quickly. 

xx


----------



## Mrs_N

thanks for the quick responses, so I guess it's not too early! I work in hospitals too - I'm a junior doctor, it's so hard trying to work because you tend to be running around a lot of the time! 

sunflowers i really hope baby decides to turn back round for you, but better to know at this stage and be able to plan than suddenly find out during labour!


----------



## Sunflowers

God yeah, especially with a cord prolapse if I SROM'd - I've had to sit with my fingers pressing a head back off a cord from an antenatal ward all the way to theatre, it was bad enough being the mw in that situation - wouldn't really fancy being the patient, especially on a 30 odd minute trip in an ambulance!

WB#4 No, I'm a previous section so no ecv..


----------



## MrsGlitz

Induction refused. Cervix is soft but still prosterior so the consultant refused to book me in. Instead of me going back next week he said I should request my community midwife to come out and give me a sweep, then get her to book me in for induction if I am favourable.

I haven't actually met the mw in my area yet due to moving and the clinic at my surgery is only on Thursday's so am thinking might be an idea to arrange an appointment this week and see if she will give me another sweep (provided of course the one I just had doesn't do anything!).

The Dr who examined me today was a lot nicer than the one last week and he was really apologetic both about the discomfort of an internal and sweep and also about the consultant refusing IOL.

Thing is I am now a little concerned that in my notes it says Lev +++ and Pro +++ but no one said anything.

Am really sore again now, although not as bad as last week.


----------



## Shinning_Star

OHHH wannabubba4 I hope your feeling better, I remember feeling just like you, and then you feel guilty for not enjoying your pregnancy, trust me I know how it feels but I don't think anyone can blame you when pregnancy casues this much problems!
Sunflowers, I read bubs has turned back but you've been taken in for high bp again, huge hugs hun, hope all comes down and you get your vbac!


----------



## emsiee

Hi ladies,
was wondering if this sounds like PGP? 
Ive started with a dull pain in my right buttock and the top of my right leg, its just on this side only. Im finding it difficult doing stairs and turning over in bed...Im also waddling slightly funny too because of it. The pain in my lower back is getting worse (but I know its all part of pregnancy) and I feel like I need to start taking painkillers for it.
Im unsure if I mention it to my MW or go to the docs?
Any suggestions appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsGlitz

I would mention it to your mw and maybe contact the physio department yourself as that is how my SPD started right back in first tri before getting as bad as it is now.


----------



## bky

Thought I'd ask this here...
I've just been given a lovely attractive (lol) elastic belt for my SPD, but I'm actually finding I have a bit more pain, though in slightly different areas, now that I'm using it. The belt supports my bump well and the front pubic bone pain is much much less (yay) when I'm waddling around, but now I'm getting more pain in the hips and lower back. 

Anyone else find this? Any tips on adjusting the belt if I'm maybe wearing it slightly wrong? I put it on like the physio showed me, and there really isn't that much to it...


----------



## livin

Bky, ensure you aren't sitting down with your belt on, but must admit I found when wearing it, I could do more than I would have been able to do if I wasn't wearing it, which led to extra pain when I took it off. Just a case of trial and error or asking physio to double check you are putting it on properly.


----------



## silver_penny

Is this spd/pgp?

I have moderate to sever pain in my right hip, which occasionally radiates down my leg. It seems now there is some pain in my sacrio-illiac joint, but not nearly as much as my hip. It hurts to walk at times, causing me to limp slightly. The last couple of nights, the pain has been so bad as to wake me up. What do you ladies think? Is this the start of SPD/PGP?


----------



## MrsGlitz

Sounds like it. You may struggle to get a diagnosis in the States though.


----------



## silver_penny

That's alright, I don't need a "professional" diagnosis. lol Just nice to know what it is and what I can do to help/prevent it. The first step to that is knowing what the "it" is :haha:


----------



## MrsGlitz

I had a really bad night last night. I was up every 1.5 hours. I am exhausted and in so much pain today, I sent DH out to get my lunch already which made him late for work. I can't stop sneezing which is sending shooting pains down my pelvis into my cervix.

I had a nightmare trying to sort out my next appointment. The MW called me yesterday and I told her that the Dr had said that she should come out to me now due to my SPD and the hospital being so far, she refused and told me to make an appointment with the Children's Centre as she couldn't fit me in at the surgery. Only I can't get to the Children's Centre as it isn't on a bus route. Made an appointment and figured I had no choice but to pay out for a taxi. Only I was double booked and got cancelled. So I called the hospital and it turns out I have an appointment there on Monday again anyway! Phew! I will speak to someone there about the community mw. I was under the impression they generally come to you once you're term anyway?

How all you recent mummies are doing OK!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Shinning_Star had a baby girl this morning at 3.39am, named her Georgina.


----------



## MrsGlitz

silver_penny said:


> That's alright, I don't need a "professional" diagnosis. lol Just nice to know what it is and what I can do to help/prevent it. The first step to that is knowing what the "it" is :haha:

It is nice to know you're not imagining it hey?! :haha:

Have you seen the tips etc on this thread? Very useful. See if you can get a support belt, though it will be trial and error where you put it on unless your insurance will cover a visit to a physio for you?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sunflowers and MrsG -oh it's getting really close now, OMG You must both be very excited. Sunflowershope your BP syayed down and baby head down too, MrsG - hope things are a lot more favourable this week.

Hello to everyone else, hope that you are all realatively pain free and okay.

xx


----------



## silver_penny

MrsGlitz said:


> silver_penny said:
> 
> 
> That's alright, I don't need a "professional" diagnosis. lol Just nice to know what it is and what I can do to help/prevent it. The first step to that is knowing what the "it" is :haha:
> 
> It is nice to know you're not imagining it hey?! :haha:
> 
> Have you seen the tips etc on this thread? Very useful. See if you can get a support belt, though it will be trial and error where you put it on unless your insurance will cover a visit to a physio for you?Click to expand...

Very nice to know its not my imagination! lol I have seen the tips, now I just need to follow them! Like right now, I am uncrossing my legs :blush:

Don't have any insurance, but I have a chiropractor who doesn't charge me anything, so I will probably be utilizing his services quite frequently for the next 5 1/2 months.


----------



## Mrs_N

i have read all the tips too, but some of them seem to make things worse! 

got my physio appointment through for tuesday - only 7 days after I was referred so I'm quite impressed! 
worried that I'm not going to be able to go back to work though, as I have a job where you really are on your feet for 9 hours solid - there isn't really the opportunity to take much of a break


----------



## CarlyCox

Did anyone else's physio make them strip off? :haha: Think mine might have been a lezza as my friend didn't need to?

I'm sure it's just different peoples way of working but it'd be nice to know I'm not the only one that had to get down to my undies!


----------



## livin

Yeah for shinning star, Mrs G and Sunflowers next, I'm hoping it will be me 7 weeks on Tuesday, just wishing the weeks away.

Carly - I've never had to strip off, but some physios ask you to so they can look at your alignment. If your uncomfortable just wear leggings and ask them to let you keep them on. Most I do is roll trousers down to top of my leg.

I got my pain free gap measured yesterday, but she has said she expects it to need done before I go in for induction as there is likely to be change, so she has shown me how to get OH to measure it, to save me having to go back to her for it. Also said if she doesn't see me on the maternity ward then I've to make appointment to go back post natally.

I'm finding my pain increasing by the day and am struggling much more, sleeping less and less. Have a wedding to attend tomorrow night so need to save my co codamol for that as I really don't want to miss it and am looking forward to being able to make an effort and get glammed up.

Been notified by work that I was only entitled to 2 months sick pay and 2 months 1/2 pay, which is due to finish at end of April, holidays don't start until 9th May, my line manager wants me to go in and have a meeting with her about this on Tuesday with someone from HR present, bit worried as not sure if this is normal practice - Wannabubba do you know?

For the new ladies, this link was posted few pages back just in case you want to have a look https://www.pelvicpartnership.org.uk/


----------



## Caroline

Hope things are more favourable for u on Mon MrsG.

With my DD mw came out to me @ home @ 36 weeks to do birth plan, but this time I did it with her @ clinic.

I think there is a shortage of mw & they are pretty stretched 'cos I noticed post natally some mw seemed pretty reluctant to come out to us.


----------



## CarlyCox

Didn't make me feel uncomfortable, just shocked me. Lol

I've had a look at that website, it looks like it'll be very helpful-thank you. :)

I hope you have a lovely time at the wedding tomorrow. 

I would have thought if you were on sick leave, companys can't contact you and harass you into going in..Can you not take form the end of April to the 9th May as unpaid sick? In which case as long as Mw/doc signs you off, you don't have to see work at all.


----------



## livin

I contacted the line manager and she said I will need to go in, bit of a bummer. To top it off, turns out I was paid full pay in my last wage in error and I now need to pay back half of it, they have said I can pay it monthly though.

My sick line goes up till 8th May, so not sure how that works with taking extra holidays as I'm classed as sick. If I need to take an unpaid week then so be it, guess I'll find out on Tuesday. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## rachxbaby1x

Hi Ladies, do you know if swimming can help with slight spd or make it worse??????

I have been swimming and at first it was slightly painful put after a few laps of the pool it seemed to wear off, but then i read somewhere that swimming esp breaststroke can make spd worse?????

Any advice would be great

Thanks xxxxxxx


----------



## missamoo

personally i found just floating around in the water makes it better, i don't know about doing laps tho!

i'm planning to start going swimming soon as my spd has just kicked in at 11 weeks :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies

Livin - how long have you worked for the NHS? I think that most sickness policies for NHS employees are the same, and are as follows -After 1 year service -1 month full sick pay and 1 months half sick pay; 2 years service -double this i.e 2months each; 3 years double again i.e. 4 months each; 4 and 5 years -5 months full and 5 months half pay, and then after 5 years -the most you can receive is 6 months full pay, followed by 6 months half pay. Sick time is also accummulative over a twelve month period so any sickness accrued in the preceding year will count also. There are special circumstances where the HR dept and line manager can increase the sick pay/ leave but I am not sure what these are, or whether you'd qualify. If you do have less than 3 years service then do you have any annual leave left from last year you could take?, they have to let you carry over at least 1 week AL due to long term sickness, but again this can be extended at their discretion (they let me carry over my full 10 days they owed me; which when working a three day week was over 3 weeks and really good of them). My meeting with HR a few weeks ago went brilliantly and they were very supportive in ensuring that I got everything I was entitled to, and more -really hope your goes well too. Have a great time at the wedding. xx

LOL - Sorry carlycox but lol at your post haha -and no my physio has never made me strip haha- but then for the first three or four times I went to see her she done nothing hands on at all ,as I could barely stand out of the chair without wincing and she reckoned I was too unstable to do any manipulation on. The next time she did manage to examine me but only had to lift up my top (was wearing under bump trousers) and she felt around my pelvis, feeling for any misalignment and then she had me lay down to further examine me but had to stop as I screamed and nearly fell off the couch when when she touched my sympis pubis lol.

HUGE Congrats to shinning star- well done, cant wait to read all about it and see pics.

MrsN -Hope you have a good appt with physio,I still feel guilty about being off my work for so long but at the end of the day I was a total liability. Had there been an emergency and I wasn't up to the job and felt that I didn't /couldn't carry out my job efficiently, I just know I'd have never been able to live with myself. I work ICU (post cardiac surgery) and there are constanty ppl running for blood, and potentially emergency re-openings and cardiac arrests etc. In fact I had to go off sick in the first instance due to really hurting myself performing chest compressions. I have been signed off since 16 w +3d. Been on crutches since the CPR incident too -so if you do continue to work at some level -please be very careful; I had the first twinges of pain at 13 weeks but really the CPR is what really exacerbated it and it hasn't ever recovered.

To all ladies babies and bumps -hope you are all well xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

rachxbaby1x said:


> Hi Ladies, do you know if swimming can help with slight spd or make it worse??????
> 
> I have been swimming and at first it was slightly painful put after a few laps of the pool it seemed to wear off, but then i read somewhere that swimming esp breaststroke can make spd worse?????
> 
> Any advice would be great
> 
> Thanks xxxxxxx

Hi -I have been told no breast stroke definately, but the water itself may help. I personally have been told no actual swimming at all, but I think this depends on the part(s)of the pelvis affected and level of damage. I do find water very soothing though, although am only allowed / able to walk about in it etc lol xx


----------



## rachxbaby1x

wannabubba#4 said:


> rachxbaby1x said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, do you know if swimming can help with slight spd or make it worse??????
> 
> I have been swimming and at first it was slightly painful put after a few laps of the pool it seemed to wear off, but then i read somewhere that swimming esp breaststroke can make spd worse?????
> 
> Any advice would be great
> 
> Thanks xxxxxxx
> 
> Hi -I have been told no breast stroke definately, but the water itself may help. I personally have been told no actual swimming at all, but I think this depends on the part(s)of the pelvis affected and level of damage. I do find water very soothing though, although am only allowed / able to walk about in it etc lol xxClick to expand...

Thanks for u post hun xxx


----------



## MrsGlitz

I forgot to update this thread, Sunflowers had Lowenna Eve this morning at 11.01am, by elective section due to pre-eclampsia. Weighed in at 8lb 3oz.

Must be my turn next aye?!


----------



## livin

Thanks Mrs G, brilliant news for sunflowers. Definitely your turn next.

Wannabubba, I'm entitled to 2 + 2 months, worked there about 18 months before going off. Was just worried because HR is to be there and meeting is with lead clinical nurse. I'm sure I'll be fine. Was just surprised about the sick pay as I was paid in full last month, but it now turns out to be an error. 

As for the swimming, its a definite no no for me, was told it will just aggravate things, although you feel ok at the time.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Livin -my last meeting was with lead nurse and HR and they were nothing but supportive, they said that legally they had to meet up with me due to long term sickness and to see if they could help in anyway. I was really worried too, it all came in a letter that looked so 'official' and scared me a bit but when I got there, they were absolutely great. That's annoying about the pay error,but at least they let you pay it back in installments. Dont know about you but I can't wait to officially be off on maternity leave (or at least the annual leave prior) as I still feel kind of guilty and awkward about being off sick.

Thanks for the update MrsG and you must be next xx

Congrats and love to sunflowers xx Looking forward to some pics and the birth story.

xx


----------



## Jellyt

Hi everyone! I haven't posted in here for a long time but I am a fellow SPD sufferer. I'm hoping that my baby decides to arrive before I need to make any decisions BUT...

My midwife suggested inducing me if I go overdue due to the seriousness of my SPD but that would mean I wouldn't be able to have the waterbirth I wanted. I'm in limbo because at the moment, it's getting difficult to even get up and down my stairs and my bathroom is upstairs...not good when i'm peeing every 20 minutes! I know that I don't have long to wait now but i'm in agony. Though if i'm induced, i'll have to stay on a bed and that would be horrible for it too. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## MrsGlitz

I've no idea jellyt, I am in a similar position. I've been going for weekly internals since I was 38 weeks to see if I am favourable for induction, so far I haven't been. I was desperately wanting a water birth and hoping that Baby H would decide to appear himself but I have another examination on Monday, the day before my due date. I am getting next to no sleep, I am in permanent agony now and I just don't know what to do myself.


----------



## livin

Jellyt, I think if your induced and need to wear the monitors you can use a birthing ball at the side of the bed. I was at my physio yesterday and she said ensure you tell your delivering midwife, make sure you don't stay in the same position too long and know your pain free gap. I was induced at 38 weeks last time and was on monitors first, given the prostin tabs into cervix, stayed on monitor for another while, then was allowed to take it off and move around. Not sure if policy differs from 1 hospital to another, but I was certainly allowed to mobilise after the induction and wasn't on the monitors 100% of the time. 

The choice is yours hun as to whether you want to be induced or not, weigh up which you want the most, the pain to be gone or to have a water birth. Either way the birth may be different from what you plan, so please keep an open mind.

Fingers x'd you go soon Mrs G.


----------



## MrsGlitz

To be honest I am now going with the being induced, the pain for me is getting worse on a daily basis, coupled with the cramping that I have had for a week now I am finding things really getting me down now.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey Ladies, thanks for your congratulations! We're home but barely have time to breathe just yet!

Good News spd improoved dramatically, bad news is cos I felt so amazing over did it a bit so in pain but still no where near as bad as full term pain. Good news is diclofenic is amazing stuff! 

Anyway I wil at some point type my birth story add pics, but right now too tired! lol

Good Luck to all. xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Jellyt and MrsG -hope you both get the deliveries you want and soon.

I saw my mw on Wednesday and have requested a home delivery, going to buy a birthing pool as there is only 1 at the CMU and I dont want to get there and discover that someone is using it lol. I still have ages to go though, and the mw's have mentioned about me going to the main hospital and going consultant led as for a few weeks there I was totally immobile and in so much pain. However, for the past week or so I have been feeling alright, I am doing absolutely nothing that will exacerbate my pelvis lol and am totally bored out my brain a lot of the time but the pain is better so fx'd. 

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## Caroline

When I had Elliott, I was examined on labour ward, had 30 mins monitoring, propess was inserted, then monitored again for 40 mins, then transfered to ward to wait for contractions, I was monitored infrequently & they can monitor whilst sat on birthing ball. 

Only time I was confined to bed on monitor was with my 1st & that was 'cos he was only 36 weeks when I went into labour.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Caroline -OMG cant believe Elliot is over 3 weeks old already. How are you both doing?

xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Well induction booked for Sunday now, being admitted on Saturday night, fingers crossed! I really hoped that I could hold on but I've been in tears so much I don't know how much more either myself or DH could take! He's only working 3 days this week (Sunday, Friday and half day Saturday) because I can do so little. Then he will have his two weeks off. An old friend of my mum (who passed away 6 years ago) has caught up with me on Facebook and offered assistance, bless her!


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats shining star
good luck MrsGlitz
I've got my physio appointment this afternoon - hoping it's helpful as the pain is getting worse each day. I think I'm probably doing too much and then regretting it later! It's just frustrating when too much is hardly anything at all at this stage!


----------



## Caroline

Mrs G - good luck with the induction. You've made it to 40 weeks, who knows lo might come on their own b4 Sunday. You've done so well managing to get to 40 weeks.

Wannabubba- its amazing how quick the time goes. Lil man is being weighed tomorrow so hoping hes put on a reasonable amount.

Mrs-N - frustrating as it is, the key is to take it easy, even when u feel things aren't too bad. I learnt early on if I was having a good day & tried to get things done I paid for it for days after. My poor husband had 3 kids to look after plus me. The things that got me through it (I was on crutches from 16 weeks), were a. its only temporary, things will settle after & b. the lil bundle of joy at the end. I guess working with 3 women who have problems ttc (although 1 is now 8 weeks pg after 6 plus years of trying) & having suffered a mc early last year, put things into perspective for me. Okay so I was in constant pain, & when really bed ridden & virtually immobile, but I was blessed with having a baby @ the end of it.

The end seems such a long way off, but do talk to your mw, & see if later in pg they will refer you to see consultant with the possibility of induction. The earliest would be 37 weeks, but as it it uy r first it may not be possible, but at least it gives you something to focus on.


----------



## Mrs_N

Well I've seen the physio - she gave me the impression the pain was originating from my lower back but I'm not convinced! My muscles were very very tight. Anyway, she's given me some exercises to do and a maternity belt to wear. I've got to go back in 2 weeks to see how things are going. 
Trouble is after doing a few of the exercises while I was there I'm now in agony, and it's not my lower back it's the front of my pelvis - the pain is in my groin that doesn't sound like lower back pain to me. Still, I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Caroline

:hugs: Mrs N, sorry physio wasn't much help. See how the pregnancy belt helps. It may be worth investing in a serola belt. (google it).


----------



## Mrs_N

Thanks, I'll look into that.


----------



## MrsGlitz

I echo the serola belt if the pain is definately at the front. Also, what Caroline says about taking it easy even if you feel you're having a good day. There are loads of posts on this thread about me going out shopping or whatever then being in agony and confined to bed the next day!


----------



## Mrs_N

Thanks, sounds like it might be worth investing in then! 
Got another appoinment at the GP tomorrow - mainly to talk about work - it feels a bit defeatist but I just know there's no way I can do my normal 9 hour shift & a 13 hour on call running around the hospital is just laughable really!


----------



## Caroline

:hugs: I only managed to stay @ work cos I sit down all day, if had to be mobile/ on my feet I would not have been able to work.


----------



## nineena

Hiya girls can i join you, not officially been diagnosed with SPD yet but midwives seem to think thats what ive got. Been in pain for a few weeks with kind of sciatic pain and pelvic floor ache which wasnt too unpleasant and then over last few days been getting stuck in bed and needing hubby to roll me over (how embarrassing) and then yesterday i got stuck trying to get in the bath coz i just couldnt lift my leg up coz the pain was so intense and now i seem to waddle like a penguin coz it hurts a lot to lift my feet properly off the floor :( Have been referred for physio and bought myself one of the gym ball things, just hoping its not too debilitating and girls i think youre so brave for everything you're going through so big hugs xxxx

Congrats too on the new arrivals, hope youre all safe and well xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

I didn't manage to stay at work despite sitting down, early on it was tiredness as much as the pain. It is frustrating but you really do have to think about what's best for you and your baby.

Welcome nineena. Have you had a look through this thread about tips etc? I found them very helpful!


----------



## angelfishmwah

Hi All, new to the site and this thread! Congrats to those who've had LOs recently and good luck to those due soon.

I'm 25 weeks and suffering for the last 4 now with SPD from what i can tell (pain, grinding in groin and left hip, worst when been still for a while and move or try to balance on one leg or climb stairs - oh and rolling over in bed!!! Argh!!). 

GP referred to physio which i have on friday. Hoping this helps as I now can't do stairs! And there are a lot on my commute - to/from platforms. Luckily the lifts have been working so far! :thumbup: If they offer me a belt/band before trying to realign should I turn this down, this is what I've rad online, as apparently the belt/strap can just worsen the misalignment?!

The pain is so bad, and paracetamol does nothing, and even with the hints and tips I've seen on here and elsewhere I'm just miserable. I know this sounds mean but I'm glad others are in the same boat!! :cry:


----------



## MrsGlitz

Welcome!

Some physios won't offer re-alignment, mine didn't. In fact my physio didn't even check my pelvis or anything, just issued me with a belt, tubi-grip and crutches.


----------



## livin

You may not have misalignment, although you have pain. I didn't, was checked at 20 weeks and said wasn't misaligned. Its common to have severe symptoms without misalignment. Take the belt when offered, you may find it helps you.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi nineena and angelfishmwah -sorry to hear you are both suffering too, I have had pelvic pain since 13 weeks and have been on crutches since 16 weeks but I have no misalignment so it is true that not everyone can benefit from manual manipulation (although I do hope it works for you as this can offer some relief if so). 

MrsN -totally agree with the other ladies -you must take it easy, I was very guilty of having a good spd day and doing something crazy that put me back days, sometimes weeks. One of the doctors I saw gave me great advice (difficult to do with three other kids and a DH at home, house to run etc lol but nevermind haha) Anyway -she said that I should ONLY do things that I want to do, that make me happy etc - everything else can wait, my physical and emotional health were paramount to my pregnancy and baby's health and that if I was in pain or depressed then I was just risking hurting my little one. Doesn't always work out, but I try my best, I had become so depressed and so sore up until then that I spent most days in tears -not good for me or baby; I am sure you'll agree!! I still have days when I know I have overdone it a bit but it's because I had lunch with my friends or went baby shopping or washed some of my baby clothes -and it makes everything easier to bear, and emotionlly I am coping much better.
xx
MrsG -everything crossed for you that you go before the weekend but at least you have a date in sight, hope everything goes really well for you and that the pain is bearable until then xx


----------



## Mrs_N

The doctor I saw today was very good - very understanding of my frsutration! 
He again emphasised that I musn't be over doing it, as it will only exacerbate things. He's given me co-codamol to take if I need it, and I'm signed off for at least another 4 weeks - I just have a feeling that I won't be going back now until after maternity leave!
My biggest frustration is that I want so much to enjoy my pregnancy - we tried for over a year and it was a long long year! This baby is so loved & desired, and I feel bad for moaning about the pain - that's what gets me most down really.


----------



## MrsGlitz

I think we all feel guilty for complaining. I know I did and do, as much as I try not to but you know, not everyone enjoys pregnancy, SPD or no SPD people have other reasons to not enjoy it. The more I have spoken out about feeling guilty for not enjoying it, the more I have realised that those that truly enjoy pregnancy are few and far between in reality. Of course, no one tells you that beforehand!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mrs_N said:


> The doctor I saw today was very good - very understanding of my frsutration!
> He again emphasised that I musn't be over doing it, as it will only exacerbate things. He's given me co-codamol to take if I need it, and I'm signed off for at least another 4 weeks - I just have a feeling that I won't be going back now until after maternity leave!
> My biggest frustration is that I want so much to enjoy my pregnancy - we tried for over a year and it was a long long year! This baby is so loved & desired, and I feel bad for moaning about the pain - that's what gets me most down really.

I do feel guilty for complaining too, I mean pregnancy is a wonderful thing, a miracle and I was so looking forward to blooming etc, and coupled with the guilt of being off sick too, in pain and depressed; I admit it wasn't the best time for a while there. But.... it has gotten better (emotionally for me anyway, I promise!) I really enjoy feeling bubs movements, and whereas in previous pregnnacies I never really noticed as much due to being busy at work etc; this time I feel him all the time lol. I am still bored and still get down days (today's not so good tbh :cry::cry:, but I am really very sore today and haven't slept a wink due to the pain despite co-codamol last night -have to add that this is due to me overdoing it this week, went for lunch to my friends on Tues and then went out yesterday again, as I needed to buy my daughter a good luck card for starting her exams and two days in a row doesn't work for me) but on the whole, I am not as severely exhausted as I would have been going to do 12 hour shifts and running the house etc, I am being kinder to mysely rather than trying to do everything -I am now allowing myself to say no, it can wait!! I have went nuts online baby shopping lol - I know I have probably gotten too much, but it keeps me sane and I love spending on my little man; then there's the excitement of awaiting the deliveries lol:haha::haha:. So on the whole there are things I hate about this pregnancy but things I love too, and I try focusing on the things I am loving about it -listening to my little mans heart beat on my prenatal monitor for instance -when would I ever had time before??? lol; spending time bouncing on my ball ,listening to music and singing / talking to him (poor wee soul cos I am a terrible singer lol :haha:)I am going for antenatal aromatherapy massage this week too -so definitely pampering myself more than I would have before.

The real thing getting me down just now, is I have the most powerful urge to ' nest' I want to be able to get in about overflowing cupboards etc and have a good ol' clear out, but physically I am not up to it:wacko:; whereas it would have been done in a few hours previously, I seem to be getting nowhere with it at the moment.

I am off now for a long soak in the tub, going to get my heated wheatbag, a nice cuppa and am going to chillax for the rest of the day so that hopefully this pain subsides a bit, cant be going to see mw tomorrow in such pain or she may just push for the consultant led care again and try and put me off my home birth yikes!!!!! :nope:

Hope everyone is feeling okay today, and not overdoing it.Love to mums n bumps xxxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## nicci+5

Hi im wondering if anyone can help me? I have been told im suffering with SPD again this is my 4th pregnancy and seems to be the worst it has ever been! This said my consultant who has previously induced me at 36 37+1 and 37 is now saying he wants me to wait till atleast 38 untill considering induction, i am on crutches when i can use them have small children its difficult to carry all there things and still walk with sticks. i am with physio although she told me on monday there was nothing more she could do for me as the baby is to low down i have had a growth scan which shows my baby is around 7lbs 5oz ( i am 37 weeks) and my midwife says baby is full engaged so really struggling to walk my right legs has to be almost dragged behind me as the pain to lift it is sickening and my right hip keeps giving way on me(i was taken into hospital tuesday after a fall because of this). My consultant seems to think bed rest is the best way around this but the last thing i can do with 3 small children and a step son is rest.
Does anybody know where i could get further help from??? i feel like im being a pain continuously and my midwife and consultant really dont seem to understand i jst cant cope any longer, i have another appointment nxt wednesday but i honestly dont feel i can cope another hour never mind a week!! i have tried and still do the excersises and the belt doesnt help at all. I also have thrombosis so i have to stay mobile to a degree as i have sufferd many many clots in my Legs and 2 P.E'S during this pregnancy so complete rest is out of the question!!
I look forward to your reply
Many Thanks
Nicci mummy of 5(nearly) xxx:kiss:


----------



## livin

So sorry you're going through this hun. I don't think there is anyone else you can turn to for help, except going back to your midwife/consultant. I was offered treatment as an inpatient, but refused this due to having 3 other children too.

I was induced at 38 weeks last time, but have been told I may have to wait to 39 weeks this time, as new evidence is emerging of breathing difficulties of babies induced before 39 weeks, which is probably why things have changed.

As for still having to mobilise due to thrombosis, do you wear the stockings that help circulation of blood, as your obviously nowhere near as mobile as you need to be.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Nicci -sorry I can't offer any advice here either but wanted to say Hi and wish you all the best, and hoping you are getting some relief from the pain. 

Isn't it strange though how different opinions are on induction dates??, some women are getting induced at 37 w and others being told that they either wont do it or that minimum is 39 weeks!! I would feel terrible though, if I was induced early (other than for life saving reasons of course) and my LO did had breathing probs -I s'pose they just can never tell.
Going back a bit here, but about 10 years ago a friend was hospitalised at the end of her pregnancy due to spd, they still wouldn't induce her and she was in hospitlal for nearly 6 weeks. Was her first though, so cervix etc would not have been favourable probably for sweep etc and she didn't have any other LO's at home to care for.

I am off for some aromatherpy massage today from the midwife, she thinks it might help with the pain. I am apprehensive as my pain is all central around my pubis symphis and down my inner thighs whereas the massage concentrates solely on my back. But, hey ho- she thinks it might work so I am going to give it a try- hope she doesn't hurt me , I am a bit scared tbh.

ttfn ladies, love to mums, bumps and babies -hope everyone is okay and hopefully MrsG is having her baby. xxx


----------



## MrsGlitz

No such luck I'm afraid, I'm still here!

Enjoy your massage wannabubba. It might not help with the pain but I am sure it will relax you, I had one back in February time and really enjoyed it!


----------



## linsg

Hi guys, mind if i join this thread. My midwife and i are prety certain i have spd but it hasn't been diagnosed by the physio yet, i'm still waiting to be seen.

I had severe pain over the weekend, to the extent where i littlerally couldn't move and ended up crying in the night. Since then my pain has greatly decreased, i have been taking it easy and wondered if this is the reason or if the spd is going? I'm sure this seems like a stupid question but i'm new to this and to be honest i'm just hoping that it might be going!

Although the pain is still there, it seems to be at a much more managable level

Hope you all aren't suffering too much

xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey. 

Just thought id pop in and say i SPD in my 2nd pregnancy im all fine now :) It didnt go straight away, props took 4 weeks but no lasting affects :)


----------



## lynnikins

how are you all ladies, any new babies yet? my spd seems to have completely gone now thankfully which is helpful since im running around constantly it seems to keep both boys happy


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi ladies, 

Well I came in at 6.30pm. Was examined about 1.5 hrs ago and am 2.5ish cm dialated so no need for the persaries! :happydance: Am second in line to be taken to delivery, most likely tomorrow morning first thing, if things don't pick up by themselves. Had a sweep so will see how that goes, she could feel his head! What a difference from Monday hey!

DH has gone home. I've just spent 10 minutes crying; I suddenly feel so utterly overwhelmed! This is what I have been waiting for! Typically contractions have started once DH left! Lol.


----------



## livin

Hope those contractions keep up mrs G and you are in delivery suite before you know it.


----------



## Shinning_Star

MrsGlitz just gone to delivery suite at 13:30 to have her waters broken, I'v put a main thread in third tri!

My spd came back I was overdoing it, + although it's eased now, its still hard to do some things and am still struggling to get up out of bed. Sciatica on both sides now too, which comes and goes! But on whole I guess it's better, just still hurs when done too much!


----------



## Mrs_N

It's so nice to hear from those who've had SPD and it's resolved post birth, very reassuring :thumbup:

oooh MrsG how exciting, good luck hope everything goes well! 

I overdid it yesterday, and ahve been struggling this morning, but I think it's easing now. Getting to know exactly how muhc is too much is difficult, and I'm one of these who likes to be always doing something!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck MrsG -hopeit's quick for you; can't wait to hear all about it.

Thanks to the ladies who've had babies and letting us know that yes there is light at the end of the tunnel lol
shinning star -ooh hope you are feeling a bit better, it must be hard not to overdo it with three lil ones though. Do try and take care of yourself xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah can be, luckily df is good BUT you know you start thinking you'll do just one chore but it ends up being a chain of chores! lol


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

Wondering if I can interrupt you to ask a question? Today, I was walking up and down stairs and I had this sudden pain in the centre of my tummy, just below the public line. It only seems to get better if I lay still, then when I move it kicks off again, especially if I walk up the stairs or get up fast. I have had round ligament pain, but this is sharper, and central. Does it sound like SPD? I have had achy legs and back since early days which seem to get worse as time goes on. I was starting to think I had siatica. 

Thanks in advance :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Doesn't sound like spd top be honest Drazic as spd affects ligaments and joints and the pain is you are describing sounds more muscular to me. I have a sharp stitch like pain frequently (although generally more one sided) and mw thinks this is round ligament pain plus the fact that I have torn abdo muscles. It is a very sharp pain and stops me in my tracks and I quite often am literally bent over with the pain (as much as I can be with huge bump in the way lol) . Maybe worth while speaking to your midwife about it though, especially if it continues or gets worth etc. xx

*Edited to say, I really should read post properly lol -didn't read the'' below the pubic line'' comment - oops sorry - yep my pubic bone feels like it is going to be ripped apart when I do stairs, seering shooting pain, so yes if this is what it sounds like, could be spd xx*

Shinning star -know exactly what you mean lol -I often start to do one little thing and before I know it, my task list has escalated and I am sore and no-one to blame but me cos I know it's too much lol.... but I can't help it sometimes, I want to nest and get things ready for my little man lol, my body just isn't able 

Congrats to MrsG on the birth of your son, can't wait to hear how it all went xxx


----------



## nineena

Hiya ladies, thankyou for the lovely welcome. Hope the bubs that are overdue are making their way to you all soon, sounds promising with the contractions mrsglitz!!!!

Well i saw midwife today and she does think i have SPD, got my physio appointment on Monday to confirm, had to phone in sick today coz i was so uncomfortable so have just been resting today with my feet up. Been told to start taking co-codamol which does ease it off a little bit but not sure what helps more, moving or staying still. I know if i sit still for a long time i'm in agony but then if i do any period of walking or even standing in one spot for more than a few mins i find i have to start rocking from side to side to ease pains off a little. Thankfully havent had any more incidents of getting stuck in the bath but ive started making sure i sit down now to put clothes on or take them off and ive taken a step back on the housework (poor hubby) and ive got pillows in the car now for behind my back and going to take some into work for my chair there too.

Some great tips in this thread ladies, thankyou :) Hope you all have a relatively pain free day and are nice and relaxed

hugs xx


----------



## Caroline

welcome nineena, sorry to hear u r suffering. I often found, I could sit for so long, then had to move for a short while, as doing either for a prolonged time made it worse. I did find I got some relief using hot wheat bag.

Co-codamol worked well for me, but I only took if things were really bad. I also found acupuncture worked well too.

Its also worth looking at getting a serola belt. It helps stabilise the SI joint.

Hope it doesn't get too bad.:hugs:


----------



## bunnyg82

Hey everyone! I have just found this thread while looking at gestational complications. I have been suffering this last week (so about since week 27) and spoke to the midwife today who thinks I may have SPD. I have been referred to the physio but my midwife said basically they have to see me because I am pregnant but it could be ages and all they will do is provide me with a support belt thing and so I may as well buy one myself! Helpful!!

I was getting a pain in my pelvis sort of area in the day time for a couple of days which wasn't that bad. Then it was just at night but in my pubic area and has been getting worse and worse. It's mainly when I get up to go for a wee at night, I really struggle to walk! The last two days though it's also creeping badly into day time and I am worried it's going to get worse!

Anyway, just wanted to say hi. Going to bed now, but will be reading back on this thread with interest! xx


----------



## Mrs_N

I definately find that doing one thing for too long makes things worse, whether it is sitting or standing. 

The co-codamol are definately helping, so pleased my doctor gave them to me! I'm trying not to take too many though, as I know things are likely to get worse. Everyone is being so helpful and lovely, my mum is going to come up every week or so to help out with the gardening and cleaning, and hubby is doing his best around the house (he's not patricularly domesticated bless him, but he's learning!). 
I'm not finding the support belt from the physio much use - mainly because there aren't many occassions I can wear it, it's uncomfortable to sit in and it's a bit of a faff to put o & off everytime I stand up! I've tried it round the shops but it seems to ride up and doesn't feel like it's doing muhc to be honest. Going to look into one of the other belts suggested on here. 

bunnyg82 I also find night time particularly bad - I have to stand up really slowly and wait a while before I take my first step - difficult when you are busting for a pee :rofl:


----------



## livin

Mrs N, my physio said you shouldn't have your belt whilst sitting as it presses on the pubic joint at the front causing more pain. Also, may be that your not feeling much benefit yet as your bump isn't too big. I also got tubigrip from physio to wear all the time, and I found that helped more than the belt early on.


----------



## Mrs_N

Yeah, I don't wear it whilst sitting, that is why it's a pain to use, because most of the time I'm up & down a lot so don't want to be putting it on whenever I get up for 5 minutes at a time! 
I'm not writing it off yet as somthing that may become more useful - like you say it may be better when I grow more.


----------



## nineena

Afternoon girls, hope everyone is having a good day today. Well ive had the last 6 days off work now and i must say i have significantly noticed a reduction in pain. Bunny i always find mine worse at night when i go to loo, i sort of go back and forth before moving forward, must look entertaining to anyone looking on hehe. It's funny about the co-codamol thing coz prior to being pregnant i used to take up to 60mgs of codeine with paracetamol for migraines and long standing physical problems and well then obviously being pregnant you dont like taking pain killers and ive gone almost 7 months without any and i'm amazed at how well 8mgs of codeine works on the pain, its impressive :)

Anyway im back at work tomorrow for 3 long shifts so i doubt ill be online much so i wish everyone a lovely and pain free weekend hugs xx


----------



## summer rain

Hi

I'm glad this condition is being taken more seriously these days; when I had my eldest I had this so badly I had to crawl on the floor to get to the bathroom which in my flat was at the end of quite a long hallway so I would not go as often as I needed, this ended up with me having a kidney infection which had me in hospital for four days on a drip; still after that they would not take my SPD seriously and said it was normal for pregnant women to walk around with her hip joints audibly clicking and grinding together; when I was pushing in labour they totally ignored all the recommendations regarding women with SPD as well. Luckily it disappeared completely the moment I gave birth; it was so strange. I was terrified of having it in my second pregnancy and while I did, it was a lot milder; though I developed it worse after having my son, the midwives in that area recognised it immediately. Thankfully I did not have it with my youngest at all; even at the end and I'm hoping not to have it with this one either. 

If you feel you have this condition fight them to get the help you deserve; don't let them fob you off with 'its normal' because it truly isn't and long term damage can occur if you are not careful....

Soph


----------



## bky

Mrs_N said:


> Yeah, I don't wear it whilst sitting, that is why it's a pain to use, because most of the time I'm up & down a lot so don't want to be putting it on whenever I get up for 5 minutes at a time!
> I'm not writing it off yet as somthing that may become more useful - like you say it may be better when I grow more.


I have the same problem. I mainly use mine when I know I'll be up for awhile and when I'm going to be walking around a bit (shopping etc). 
Don't even get me started on what a puzzle it is to put myself back together after a pee! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

even with shopping I have to get in the car to get there and back lol! 

summer rain fingers crossed you don't suffer this time around. it's good to know that not everyone gets it in subsequent pregnancies too, so thank you for telling your story :)


----------



## lynnikins

sorry to see so many new faces in here but its good you found this thread as its great to have someone for support, 

im spd pain free now at 6wks PP which is great, im very very pleased with it, although my upper back and shoulders are getting muscular pains regualry but that might be caus my baby weighs so much lol we will have to see at his 6wk check on tuesday


----------



## sunshine114

Hi

can I join in? I saw the physio on Wednesday, who confirmed it was PGP, but it is getting so much worse all the time. She gave me some exercises to do, which at the moment I can't do becasue it hurts too much, but other than that there was nothing new. Just the usual keeping legs paralell, using pillows in bed etc. 

I did not sleep at all well last night as it was hurting so much, all around my lower back and down and around my right hip (and a little in my left), so now I am tired as well as hurting. 

It's miserable! :cry: I am dreading work tomorrow, I finish in another 3 weeks (which is 4 weeks earlier than I had intended), but I am not sure if I am even going to make it that far! A few weeks ago, I could spend the weekend resting and it would get better, meaning that a Monday wasn't too bad, but that doesn't seem to work anymore. :nope:

Has anyone got any miracle cures that I have not tried? Just so I can sleep! :sleep:

Sorry for big long post x


----------



## livin

Unfortunately sunshine there is no miracle cures, but your doctor can prescribe painkillers and heat packs can also help the ache. Did your physio not give you a support belt. If not, some of the girls swear by serola belts which you can order online.


----------



## sunshine114

She gave me a giant tubi grip thing, which was really ichy so I have washed it, and she suggested the heat pad which I am using a lot (she said no more than 20 minutes at a time, but didn't say how often...) Other than that, not really! I have been trying really hard not to go down the painkiller route, taking paracetamol does not really help (plus it makes me really sleepy, so not good for working / driving). I might take some today though, as I can sleep when I want today.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi and welcome sunshine.

Wish there was some miracle cure out there, I find the only things that really help are taking regular analgesia (I take regular paracetemol and occassionally swap for co-codamol. I try and limit my codeine intake as I hate taking it, but when I do it is usually night times to help me get to sleep - speak to yout GP about co-codamol use though), using my heated wheatbag and lots of rest. 

I haven't been back to work since end Jan/ beg Feb though and have been able to limit my mobility and get lots of rest -going slightly mad at the boredom but the pain is much better controlled. It took a while from being off work though for the pain to settle down, probably about 6 weeks. That is how long it took for me to realise my limitations and to listen to my body lol I s'pose -although admittedly I still have days when I know I have overdone it and I end up totally unable to move.

What do you work at? and have you told your work about your spd? I work in an ICU and couldn't have coped with the expectations of the job effectively and safely so it was a mutual work/ me and GP decision that I shouldn't be back. I have been on crutches since week 16 and no way I could hobble about with them in an emergancy lol.
Maybe talking to an understanding GP would help. Hope so, take care and hope you are feeling okay - I know how miserable it all is xx but at least I can catch up on sleep during the day and don't need to worry about work

xx


----------



## Ang1873

well girlies, that's me giving up - have to join this group and phone the docs next week :(

its been coming for a while, i knew it deep down just been putting it off!!!!!! i had bother with my hips when i was growing as a teenager so used to the pain if that makes sense!! I've managed to avoid too many paracetamol so far, but have been avoiding lots of walking and sleeping with pillows between my legs. just when i get up it feels like my hips are going to give way!

I have a question though, at 18 weeks am i only going to get worse and does having SPD result in a c-section?? apologies if this is already answered but there's an awful lot of pages to read through!!!


----------



## sunshine114

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hi and welcome sunshine.
> 
> Wish there was some miracle cure out there, I find the only things that really help are taking regular analgesia (I take regular paracetemol and occassionally swap for co-codamol. I try and limit my codeine intake as I hate taking it, but when I do it is usually night times to help me get to sleep - speak to yout GP about co-codamol use though), using my heated wheatbag and lots of rest.
> 
> I haven't been back to work since end Jan/ beg Feb though and have been able to limit my mobility and get lots of rest -going slightly mad at the boredom but the pain is much better controlled. It took a while from being off work though for the pain to settle down, probably about 6 weeks. That is how long it took for me to realise my limitations and to listen to my body lol I s'pose -although admittedly I still have days when I know I have overdone it and I end up totally unable to move.
> 
> What do you work at? and have you told your work about your spd? I work in an ICU and couldn't have coped with the expectations of the job effectively and safely so it was a mutual work/ me and GP decision that I shouldn't be back. I have been on crutches since week 16 and no way I could hobble about with them in an emergancy lol.
> Maybe talking to an understanding GP would help. Hope so, take care and hope you are feeling okay - I know how miserable it all is xx but at least I can catch up on sleep during the day and don't need to worry about work
> 
> xx

Thanks, I am a primary teacher. The kids are 9-10, so they are pretty good at helping and I am doing as much as I can from my chair. I am also going to ask if I can work from home in my non contact time so at least I won't have to drive in. Think I may have to give in and see the GP.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ang1873 said:


> well girlies, that's me giving up - have to join this group and phone the docs next week :(
> 
> its been coming for a while, i knew it deep down just been putting it off!!!!!! i had bother with my hips when i was growing as a teenager so used to the pain if that makes sense!! I've managed to avoid too many paracetamol so far, but have been avoiding lots of walking and sleeping with pillows between my legs. just when i get up it feels like my hips are going to give way!
> 
> I have a question though, at 18 weeks am i only going to get worse and does having SPD result in a c-section?? apologies if this is already answered but there's an awful lot of pages to read through!!!

Hi and welcome :flower:

I had spd last pregnancy and so yes I believe it is much worse this time around, didn't need the crutches last time and it didn't affect me really until late third tri, whereas thuis time has been on-going, and progresively worse since 13 weeks ( on crutches since 16w). However I must admit that the past month I have been much better; I think this is more a combination of my coping strategies and further prevention techniques etc being better and also because I am getting ample rest and now (after weeks of refusing lol) have given in and am taking my regular analgesia. I still have really bad days when I overdo it, and then I really pay for it -like I can no longer even crawl up the stairs (not so good when my toilet and bedroom are up there lol :haha:) and there are lots of tears :cry: but on the whole it hasn't really gotten any worse in the past month or so. :thumbup:

As for needing a c-sect- NO defiantely not, some of the ladies on here have been offered early induction (but seems more common with second and subsequent babies) but have delivered vaginally. With my last labour, it was very short about 2 hours total and second stage only lasted minutes, which my mw thought was aided by the spd already loosening things up a bit. :thumbup: Was also baby number 3 for me though.

Anyway hope you are okay and that the spd doesn't get too bad for you xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi ladies!

Well I had Harry last Monday at 00.11 by emergency c-section. Basically due to failure to progress, I dialated 1 cm in about 12 hours, or something similar. Anyway, the section pain isn't actually that bad and so far the SPD has gone. I left my crutches at hospital and haven't walked as well as I do since before I was diagnosed with SPD at 20(ish) weeks! Still got to take it fairly easy on account of the section. Also the physio came to visit me and told me to take it easy and still follow the good practises of keeping knees together etc as I am on painkillers for the section still which could be masking any SPD pain.

Harry is gorgeous and I have spent hours just staring at him!


----------



## wannabubba#4

MrsGlitz said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Well I had Harry last Monday at 00.11 by emergency c-section. Basically due to failure to progress, I dialated 1 cm in about 12 hours, or something similar. Anyway, the section pain isn't actually that bad and so far the SPD has gone. I left my crutches at hospital and haven't walked as well as I do since before I was diagnosed with SPD at 20(ish) weeks! Still got to take it fairly easy on account of the section. Also the physio came to visit me and told me to take it easy and still follow the good practises of keeping knees together etc as I am on painkillers for the section still which could be masking any SPD pain.
> 
> Harry is gorgeous and I have spent hours just staring at him!

CONGRATULATIONS MrsG and MrG :happydance::happydance::happydance:-Harry is gorgeous, well done. Glad to hear you are recovering well from the c-section. Nice to hear that the spd pain is going too -thanks fro that xx take care of you and your gorgeous little man 

xx:hugs:xx
xxxx


----------



## livin

Lovely to hear from you Mrs G, congrats to you and OH on birth of Harry, he is gorgeous. So happy to hear your spd pain has just about gone and that your not suffering too much following c-sect.


----------



## Mrs_N

Congratulations MrsGlitzs! Harry is just gorgeous! 
Good to hear that your SPD is settling and you aren't too uncomfortable :thumbup:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Onca again I have to re-interate that it's such a shame to see so many new faces cos it means more suffering, but at the same time it's wonderful to pass this thread onto the next poor bunch of spd sufferers.

Well Georgina is two weeks three days and my sod is tons better, I can walk, I can do housework, even done the school run a couple of times much to my sons enjoyment and it's wonderful to be socialising again! I still wake up a bit stiff and there is slight pain in my groin but other than that it doesn't affect my life anymore, just a irritating pain now and again. 

I too have been having pain in my shoulders and across my chest, I thought it was to do with the lack of stamina due to not moving much for nine months, plus mum reckons it's the fact that I was using crutches and it's a different way of walking etc and now have to hold myself up properly. It hurts and pulls my muscles arund my lungs so it's hard to breathe sometimes, but I know it'll get better in time, I'm sure it's just a case of being fitter again!

Hope nobody suffers too much and I guess for now I'm signing off from this thread! Wishing all spd sufferers all the best, and please feel free to pm me if ever want some advise or support from a fellow previously suffering spd mamma!


----------



## nineena

Congratulations mrs glitz, bubs looks just gorgeous :) Glad you're recovering well now too and hope you and your family havew the most gorgeous time together :)

So lovely to hear all these people getting better so quickly after birth too, does give you lots of hope :)

Well i managed to work over the weekend and went to see physio yesterday who has diagnosed PGP but she was a bit rubbish really, my appointment was at 8.30, she saw me bang on time and i was back in the car at 8.41 so that shows you how exciting my appt was. She just gave me some booklets and then the support belt which seems of little use considering youre only supposed to use it when walking around. Was due back in work again today but ive had to admit defeat after another sleepless night and with bags the size of suitcases under my eyes and agony every time i move i dont think it'd stand me in good stead for doing mental health assessments, think i may be slightly distracted so i'm seeing docs at 10 see if theyll sign me off. Then am going to ring my boss when i get back and see if she'd prefer me to start my annual leave next week and then start my mat leave 3 weeks early, not exactly what id planned but im not prepared to make myself ill and this bubs means so much more to me than going to work.

Hugs everyone xxx


----------



## nineena

Well just got back from docs and they have signed me off for at least 2 weeks. Spoke to work to see if they want me to start my mat leave early and theyve said they cant see why i'd need to as long as docs are willing to give me sick notes :) Going to put my feet up now and try and relax hugs everyone xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Shinning star -glad to hear you are doing so well thanks for that xx

Nineena -your work cannot (in UK anyway lol) enforce maternity leave prior to 36 weeks, sounds like they aren't trying too anyway but just thought you should know. I have been off sick for the past 15 weeks and although I have decided to take last years 3 weeks annual leave from 33 weeks, I will be starting my maternity leave at 36 weeks. My Gp just gave me a sickline up until I am due to finish. I didn't even HAVE to take my last years A/L before hand; and could have carried it over until after my maternity leave was finished but thought this was ..well ahem :blush::blush:taking the p*** slightly and to be honest I will be so glad when I get to be on annual leave or maternity leave rather than 'still off sick' :growlmad:

Hope the few weeks rest does you good xx:hugs:xx


----------



## nineena

I work for NHS in uk and in terms and conditions they can make you take early leave up to 4 weeks before your planned mat leave, due to start mat leave at 37 weeks so earliest they could make me go would be 33 but im taking 3 weeks A/L before that so only got just under 5 weeks left in work anyway. Just feel bad being off sick, id quite happily start my A/L early and start mat leave early if they wanted me to but seems they dont so im not going to complain, means my wage wont be affected woo :) 

How are you feeling today? I hardly slept a wink last night again, bubs is pressing right on my bladder so for last 2 nights ive been up 7 times for loo, spoke to physio about it as i was there yesterday and she just said well nowt we can do for as long as bubs decides to lie where she is and i was like oh well that's helpful.

Really feel for you hun being off all that time, must be driving you potty now, i go stir crazy just being in the house on my own for a few hrs lol, luckily one of my closest friends is also pregnant and due a week before me so i'll have someone to go and bug in a few weeks time :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am NHS too, but I hadn't even gotten around to speaking to HR regarding my mat leave before being signed off lol so they didn't have a date for me at all -really thought they were going to try and get me to start mat leave earlier but our policy says 36 weeks is the earliest they can enforce, and illness, pregnancy related or not is sick leave and not relevant. Woohoo!! But I admit, I do feel bad too for having so much sick time ,then maternity, parental and annual leave ontop, but then with nearly 19 years service and only a handful of other sick days in that time I s'pose I am entitled lol. :haha:

I am having a do very little day today, I took my son to the park on Saturday and it nearly killed me and I started to paint the nursery on Sunday and now I am paying for it. :cry::cry:Had to resort to taking co-codamol again (which I hate) and back to very little sleep as I cant move without sharp seering pains in my groin (and yep baby pressure on my bladder too lol -nice :growlmad:); and wincing with every movement. Knew I'd be pushing it but sometimes you need to just get out there lol- iykwim?? lol -stop me going totally stir crazy:wacko::wacko:. And I feel so bad for my youngest son, he is only 8 and is missing out cos his mum's too immobile to do anything:nope:.

Hope you feel better soon xx That's nice about your friend being pregnant too -so many first's to share together, my sis has a little baby boy only 8 months so I am looking forward to both our little boys getting bigger together and having someone to grow up with (since I doubt very much I'll be having any more after this lol - mind willing but body totally unable). Do you have any more children or is this your first?

xx:hugs:xx


----------



## nineena

Aww sounds like a lovely day you had, sorry you're suffering for it now, as for painting the nursery i think i'd get hubby to do that lol. We opted for stickers instead which i spent an hour putting up yesterday hehe :) Have you got a TENS machine atall to help with the pain? I'm thinking of investing in 1 coz i know the non maternity ones were fab for me when i was in a car accident a few yrs ago and like you i dont like taking co-codamol coz bubs does go quiet after ive taken it and it does seem to have a lot more effect on me than it used to before i was pregnant.

This is first baby, we were trying for almost 2yrs and i was told we wouldnt conceive naturally coz my womb lining was too thin, i wasnt ovulating and i had no progesterone and yet here we are almost 30wks pregnant without any assistance :) Hubby's already planning baby no2 although ive told him he'll have to wait at least 3 yrs before im prepared to go through this again lol. 

Are your kids really excited about baby?
Think it's lovely when there's little ones of a similar age that they can play with, like you with your sis.

Oooo any tips btw, we've got family over from USA in a few weeks and we're all supposed to be going to a theme park for the day with their little uns but i'll be 35 wks gone then so any suggestions of how to waddle round all day would be fab coz the disabled duck image is not very nice lol hugs xx


----------



## livin

Nineena, glad your doctor signed you off hun and that work didn't make you take your annual leave early. I also work for the NHS and have been off since 15 weeks, I had meeting with HR last week and they told me earliest they can enforce mat leave is 36 weeks if you are off with pregnancy related illness. However, I had 4 weeks annual leave booked from 33 to 37 weeks so they couldn't enforce it. 

No idea how you'll manage to walk round a theme park at 35 weeks, you may find you start getting worse now as baby gets heavier. Even with my crutches and support belt I couldn't do it. If you do go hun, you will need to take it very easy, wear support belt, walk slowly and maybe even take pain killers. I don't envy you. I've got a uni class to go to tomorrow and the thought of hobbling to that and sitting in rotten chairs from 9 till 3 seems bad let alone hobbling all day.

Relax now that your off and hopefully your symptoms will improve. I also find a wheat heat pack really helpful to help with some of the aches.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi -my physio did recommend a TENS machine and I have used one before in pregnancy / labour number 2 and it was great (never got a chance with number 3 - too quick lol) but my pain is all central to my pubis sympis joint, and inner thighs more than my back so don't know how good it would be. 

My LO's fetal movements are definitely reduced when I take too much co-codamol too, scared me a bit to be honest,that's why I hate taking it and it makes me feel a bit light headed and floofy too -not a good combo on crutches lol. My GP persuaded me to take regular co-codamol a few months ago, as the pain was crippling me and I was becoming depressed and very tearful all the time; which I am sure you'll agree lol NOT good for me or baby but after only 36 hrs my wee man was very quiet and terrified the life out of me. So I am back to paracetemol and occassional co-codamol only. Other than those days when I overdo it, it seems to be working out okay though. 

That's lovely about you conceiving after 2 yrs of trying -that must be hell,all the waiting worrying and anticipating though. I can't imagine what women have to go through having real difficulties ttc - I am one of those annoying women who has fallen pregnant first cycle every time.
My eldest (DD 15y.o) is really excited about having a new brother and hopefully she'll be a great help too. Second (DS 12y.o.) originally didn't mind either way. as long as it didn't have to share with him lol but more recently keeps asking how long now? can I feel him move? etc etc - he is great with his younger cousins too ,so I think he'll be fab; my youngest is 8 (another DS) and was so excited when we found out, really ecstatic, telling everyone and asking loads of questions but latterly there has been evidence of the green-eyed monster lol,- but I s'psoe he has been my baby for so long that's to be expected a bit. Ideally I would have loved another after this one, didn't want him growing up with no similar aged siblings but I really dont think I could do it again -couldn't let my work colleagues down again / be a burden on my family again/ or manage the crutches with a toddler lol -and I am getting on a it, so couldn't afford to leave it too long. But you never know haha!!

As for the theme park OMG - I couldn't even imagine trying to walk for that length of time, with crutches , support belt, tubigrip and even taking stronger analgesia. Although most of these places do supply wheel chairs for use -if your not like me and too embarrassed to use them lol. My escapade to the park the other day took me 50 mins to walk a 15 minute walk (both ways ouch!!) by the time I was back to the car, my hands were both blistered (I have fashioned memory foam to my crutch handles which generally helps a lot, but even that didn't help) , abdo muscles were in spasm (have torn them too) and my DH had to physically help me into the car as my pelvis was in agony. 

xx


----------



## nineena

Thanks for your advice ladies, i think i'll have to put myself first and if i am still really struggling i'll just not have to go and just get hubby to take lots of pics for me or we'll all have to do something that i can sit down and watch, like bowling. 

Ive started using the heat packs but they dont seem to do much TBH, just make me feel really sweaty where i put them. Have been trying only to take painkillers once maybe twice a day at the min, do think it's rather funny though that all 3 of us work for the NHS lol. 

I've got a friend who's been TTC for coming up to 2 1/2yrs and theyre really struggling coping with it all, shes having accupuncture at the minute via chinese medicine to see if that helps and for the first 4 months of me being pregnant she really distanced herself coz she couldnt cope with it, seems to be much better now i'm on the latter side. 

Think it's lovely that your children are looking forward to birth although i can completely understand why your youngest might now be a little more apprehensive coz he's not going to be mummy's baby anymore, i'll bet when baby's born he's running round trying to do his best to help just to get more time with you :)

What's your uni class for Livin? I dont envy you having to sit still for almost 6 hrs or there abouts with breaks? xxx


----------



## livin

Its an oncology course I'm doing. the course consists of 3 parts, I've completed the first one and passed it, this is the 2nd part which I thought would keep me busy whilst I'm off as its 5 study days and a 3000 word essay. I'll only make 3 of the study days though, so only 1 more after tomorrow as I'll be too near my induction date for the days in june.

Currently being working on my essay for most of today and still only have 700 words, doesn't help that every time I get up to stretch (as can't sit for too long) that I find something to distract me.

Finishing up now to get ready as have DD1 parent night (1st one at high school), not looking forward to it as school is massive and it means walking around to teachers.

I rarely take my co-codamol either, I don't find they help that much and midwife has started marking analgesia ineffective on my notes as I'll need to use them to request 38 week induction instead of 39 weeks. However, I did have to take 1 the other night 30/500 with a paracetemol and I managed to sleep for 4 hours which is unheard of for me.

I bought a labour TENS machine from Llloyds chemist for £30, but my pain is very similar to wannabubba's so don't think tens will help much there, but it does say not to use it before 37 weeks, so you might be best to check with your doctor/midwife/physio before your use it.


----------



## nineena

Havent bought a TENS yet but thats handy to know am seeing MW next tues so i'll ask her about it then.

Really hope the parents evening doesnt cause you too much pain though hun, isnt it awful that the most simplist of tasks now requires so much hard work. Really think it's fab that youre continuing with your course, least youre still keeping your brain working. Do you work in Oncology then or is this something your interesting in moving into? 

Whens your assignment due in? I'm afraid i'm one of these terrible learners who always leave assignments til a few days before and then tend to do it all in one sitting so you're doing fab to only have 700 words remaining, im sure you can waffle at least 500 of that and then a nice 200 word summary hehe :) hugs xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nineena said:


> do think it's rather funny though that all 3 of us work for the NHS lol.
> 
> xxx

Lol I thought this before aswell, especially when you see /hear of lots of care workers suffering from spd 



livin said:


> I bought a labour TENS machine from Llloyds chemist for £30, but my pain is very similar to wannabubba's so don't think tens will help much there, but it does say not to use it before 37 weeks, so you might be best to check with your doctor/midwife/physio before your use it.

My physio recommended me using TENS from much earlier on, although she did tell me that general consunsus was for later use. I haven't seen my physio in about a month so it must have been way back then 




livin said:


> Finishing up now to get ready as have DD1 parent night (1st one at high school), not looking forward to it as school is massive and it means walking around to teachers.
> .

I dont envy you tonight :hugs: My daughter had her parent's evening last month and she had one appt upstairs then one downstairs then one upstairs, etc etc for all 8 subjects practically. Up and down and up and down and up and down, one nice helpful teacher allowed me to borrow her lift pass; only for us to discover that the lifts were switched off in the evenings ... before the parental evening began lol .

xx:hugs:


----------



## bunnyg82

I've got my first physio appointment tomorrow! Wish me luck! Apparently there is a group session first then I see the physio on my own after, hmmm will have to see what they come up with!


----------



## nineena

Evening all, Hiya bunny hope your physio went well, sounds like its more pro-active than mine lol!!!

Livin how did the parents evening go?

Well i deffo did way too much yesterday after i came off here, spent about 4hrs cleaning and did a lot of driving so by about 8pm i was walking round like an old man but without the crutch i just couldnt stand up straight and then i got into bed and took me about 30mins to turn over omg it was painful but ive been much better since waking up, havent had any groin twinges just a lot of pain in my bum cheek


Hugs everyone xxx


----------



## livin

Hey bunny hope physio appointment goes well and you find it helpful.

Nineena, the parents evening was great, they decided to try out a new format, you only go to one teacher to get feedback from all the other teachers, as I had already had her report this worked well, the feedback teacher knew daughter as he is her science teacher and it was obvious he had spoken to all her other teachers. It was fab not having to go round loads of them, although he was up 2 flights of stairs, but even that was so much better than having to walk around.

I can't really use my crutches now because of carpal tunnel, my hands are very swollen and I can't bend them without pain, so find I'm becoming a bit more limited in things. Pain has definitely increased in past few weeks, not sure if its because baby is slightly lower or ifs its because baby is getting bigger. So glad I'm now nearing the end, as I think I'm liable to tell the next person who tells me I look exhausted to p off. Really hate people saying that to me as I still make an effort doing my hair and putting on my make up, so can only imagine what I look like without it and what they would think then.

Nineena, meant to reply earlier that I'm doing the course out of self interest (my dad died of cancer) and it has kept me busy, am still sitting with 700 word essay and need to get another 2300 words to complete it, am going to leave it till Monday now as not much planned for next week and I'll have a good run at it. I'm at consultant on 9 June for induction discussion and I want it finished and handed in by then.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh dear -poor you livin with carpul tunnel too -my hands tend to swell a bit at night and thats annoying enough. Glad your school seems to have made parents evening easier lol- mine is always like a cattle market, everyone jumpsa ahead and barges in, appt timesseem to be forgotten about -it' s more a case of he who shouts loudest or acts most aggressive gets in first - which isn't me at all lol

Nineena -driving really affects me now too, even without the 4 hours cleaning lol -I still do it because I reckon going stir crazy at home and getting depressed is worse; I just hope I can continue to get out occassionally as I really would go mad. Hope you are feeling better today.

Bunny -hope all went well with the physio xx

Hope everyone is okay today and not in too much pain xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well - I have had the worst night last night and day ever today :cry:
-I went to bed about 11pm forgetting to take my last dose of paracetemol - well, one dose wont make too much difference I thought -I mean c'mon its only paracetemol lol:shrug:, and I had been feeling fairly well for a few days anyway. So awoke about 3-4am in agony, almost crying with the pain but too sore to get up and go downstairs for analgesia. Lay like that for several hours scared to move too much, as any slight movement sent seering shooting pains through my pelvis and down my inner thighs. Then got the worst cramp ever in my leg, actually screamed out ,which woke DH - who told me off for not just wakening him earlier lol and he went and got co-codamol (by now paracetemol was not gonna do it) for me. I lay another hour or so, still in agony with co-codamol not touching my pain, before waking DH again and asking him to run me a bath. 
:cry::cry::cry:

Since then I have been chasing the pain all day, not ever really getting on top of it, I am totally exhausted :sleep:, feel light headed and drowsy due to taking co-codamol, have still got school uniforms to sort for tomorrow and haven't even thought of making any dinner sob sob . DH has done breakfast, lunch, made me cups of tea, ran me baths etc all day and is still in the midst of decorating too so I feel at least I can do is make one meal but I feel so lousy and tired and sore and can't believe I could have another 10 weeks of this to go.
I am finding the stairs so unbelievably sore ( always is painful on stairs but this is something else) and am having to crawl up them and collapse in a heap when I reach the top cry cry :cry::cry:. My toilet is up there and my bedroom so I dont have any choice.

Sorry for the moan ladies, just needed to vent - I am sure in the real world everyone is sick n tired of the moaning. On here too but am hoping that as you ladies can empathise that it's okay to be a bit self indulgant and moany occassionally . :hugs:

Hope everyone else is okay xx :hugs:


----------



## funkyfish586

Hi all, i posted this in 3rd trimester but im hoping you can help im finally seeing my midwife on thursday this will be the 1st time since 15 weeks so i will ask her! but Im in quite a lot of pain & just wondering if this sounds like SPD & if not what it could be. My hips are really painful & ache all the time. I wake up in the night in a lot of pain from them if i sit to one side i just get a constant ache in my thighs. I have also started in the past 2 days getting a lot of pelvis ache when walking. I use a long pillow at night but its not helping. x


----------



## livin

Wannabubba, I feel your pain hun, I was laid in bed earlier on sobbing with the pain, my pubic triangle feels like there is a hot poker being constantly twisted, I've got the worst pain in my lower back and a sharp shooting pain in the lower part of my belly/groin, nothing is helping. Its so sore I can't even contemplate ironing the kids uniform as the pain is worse when I'm standing. My OH shouted in to me earlier are you ok, I said yes, he came in cause he heard me crying, told me I obviously wasn't, but I think I'm just so used to pain now that I don't bother even saying, but today it took its toll. I even cried in front of the kids which I never do either as they worry. Thankfully, due to them all seeing me so bad earlier, they are all pitching in with the cleaning and tidying just now, so I can just rest for rest of evening and tomorrow.

If we can't moan on here then there wouldn't be anywhere else. So tell it like it is.

Funkyfish - sounds like spd or PGP, ask your midwife to refer you to physio, but before you do, I'd try to self refer to antenatal physio at the hospital, as its often quicker if you self refer. Best get seen to just now, as its likely to get worse.


----------



## bunnyg82

Hey girls. Hoping people are around to help! I've had spd for about 3-4 weeks now and so have got used to what kind of pain to experience. Anyway tonight I have had the most excruciating pain right in my vagina. I've not had this before so called the labour ward and they said it sounded like spd. I've been really busy today doing all sorts so I wouldn't be surprised but I would really like to hear from anyone that has had this type of pain xx


----------



## livin

Hi Bunny

Sorry wasn't around last night, but I get the kind of pain you are talking about, it starts at my pubic triangle and works its way back, kinda feels like somebody has kicked you there and forgot to take their foot away. Hope its feeling better this morning.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi , thanks for that Livin :hugs: -I must admit I do the same lol; DH (or anyone else for that matter) says you okay? I kinda say yeah cos I am fed up moaning lol - or like the night before last, I dont want to bother them and end up in a worse state lol. Still taking co-codamol today, but the pain is easing a bit, I am going to have to take it really easy this week and fx'd I can get on top of it again. I slept slightly better but am still so tired :sleep::sleep:zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz - just getting my youngest off to school and then going to chillax for the day. Sorry to hear you have been having a bad time of it too -hope you are feeling some relief today, and glad your family has been helping out. xx :hugs:

...and welcome funkyfish, I echo what livin has said - get to see a physio asap- very helpful for tips on how to cope, exercises to strengthen core muscles, aids to help mobility (if needed) and support belts etc. 

Meantime - keep legs together, one leg at a time going up stairs (like baby steps lol)
- get in out of car ladylike fashion, knees together
-never cross your legs
-dont stand on one leg, sit down to put/ take off socks, undies ,shoes etc

Hope you are okay. xx :hugs:

Bunny - Oh yes know exactly where you are coming from, the pain right in between my legs feels like I have been kicked by a horse a lot of the time (espec over the past few days) and its such an awkward position to try and treat -quite often I put my wheated heat bag between my legs lol (Not too hot though - ouch!!) . It can be aggravated by actually wearing my support belt too -the very thing s'posed to help. 
Maybe worth handing in a urine sample for testing too though, as vaginal pain can be linked to UTI also, but with your history of spd - sounds likely.

Hope you are feeling better today too xx :hugs:

Hope everyone else is having a relatively pain free day xx


----------



## Mrs_N

big :hugs: wannabubba, glad you are finding the pain easing a little now, hope you can get back on top of it soon.


----------



## nineena

Huggles to all us suffering ladies, hope everyone's pain seems to be easing a litle today. There must have been something in the air this weekend coz i too ended up sat on the bed in a heap of tears just didnt want to put up with the pain anymore. I cant get comfy sat down, i cant get comfy standing, walking hurts and now even being in bed is agony too. It actually feels like my right side of pelvis is splitting away from my body and my leg when ive got my legs up on settee is now turned out to the right too and i started getting like a hot flushing all down my legs yesterday too and i wouldnt mind but i had a relatively quite day after again doing too much on Sat. Was supposed to be a physio at 8.30 this morning but couldnt get out of bed let alone drive 15 mines to the appointment, starting to feel like a failure and really cant imagine having this pain for the next 9 1/2 up to 11 1/2 weeks :( 

On the plus side got my GTT results back and they were negative.

Sorry to moan ladies, just hate feeling so helpless :( xxxx


----------



## bunnyg82

Thanks for the reply girls! I still feel really embarrassed using the word "vagina" haha! I must grow up! I am going to be a mum for goodness sake! Anyway, yeah, it felt like I had been stabbed right inside. But thankfully I have not had it as much since then. It's not been too bad today! I wanted to make sure it was "normal" for us SPD sufferers! 

I have the midwife next week so will get my urine checked then, but it definitely sounds like it's just another side to SPD! 

Nineena :hugs: xx Great news about the GTT - every cloud has a silver lining and all that!! xx


----------



## ryder

can you have SPD worse in one hip then the other? I have wondered about having it for a long time, I get numbing lower back pain and its gotten worse so my left hip leg having radiating numbing pain etc... 

I work in a hospital so we are constantly running around and there is alot of heavy lifting.


----------



## bky

^^Mine seems to only present in the front and my left hip so maybe?
I'm having more and more trouble getting out of bed at night. Considering I'm up about every hour now it's just...ugh. I know my physio told me to kind of crab walk myself to the edge of the bed, but swinging my legs over is just getting so painful. And I kind of just want to pee when I wake up so trying to keep my legs together slows me down more than I like. Bah.
I'm not sure what to do. I'm pretty able during the day. I must have more relaxin at night. :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

ryder said:


> can you have SPD worse in one hip then the other? I have wondered about having it for a long time, I get numbing lower back pain and its gotten worse so my left hip leg having radiating numbing pain etc...
> 
> I work in a hospital so we are constantly running around and there is alot of heavy lifting.

Another hospital worker lol :haha: - they tell us all about protecting our backs etc and meanwhile our pelvis's are under strain lol. (Livin, Nineena and me all NHS workers lol)
And yep I am sure the pain can be worse in one side more than the other is depending on where the weakness /damage is. Mine is bang right in the centre but I have no misalignment, maybe if your is one sided then there is something a physio could do to help relieve the pain a bit with some manual manipulation. FX'd for you :hugs:

Nineena and Livin :hugs: Hope you are feeling a bit better
Bunny -glad the pain has subsided a bit :hugs:

I have been awake since 4am with the pain again, I cannot get comfy in bed at all, no matter how many pillows I have and despite heatbag and painkillers :cry::cry: I am getting so exhausted :sleep::sleep:, haven't had a decent nights sleep in the past 3 -I s'pose getting me used to night time awakenings with baby lol -but I am scared that by the time LO comes along, I will be so sleep deprived that I'll not be able to labour and push effectively :cry: In saying that, when I am up and feeling a bit better I am still stupidly trying to 'nest', as the urge to clean is overpowering and I need to get things done before the baby comes. So probably all my own fault that I am not getting ontop of the pain lol - DH majorly pissed off at me today, as I promised I'd do nothing yesterday and ended up steam cleaning the sofa (???? :wacko: :shrug::wacko:) and then tidying the boys bedroom for them (as they were driving me nuts, not doing it right) and then by evening was crying with the pain again.

Definitley going to chillax today -or I'll get no help or sympathy from DH ever again, going to go to my sis's for lunch -she stays 2 minutes away in the car and lives all on the one level - so no stairs to climb for the loo. I haven't driven in a few days though as I have felt like my pubic bone is splitting so this could be interesting to say the least; but I NEED to get out of here :wacko: before I kill myself cleaning or go nuts doing nothing :wacko:

Have a good day ladies xx :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs_N

urgh I had a horrible evening & night last night. 
was not too bad sat on the sofa but once I got up I pretty much couldn't move. I know I've overdone it again :( I feel so useless not being able to do anything without causing myself pain! 
wannabubba today I am trying the method of using a timer - set for 30 minutes. I'll so something for 30 minutes then relax for 30 minutes, then do something else. Thinking it might help force me to chill out a bit! might be worth a try if the urge to nest is too strong!

(I work for the NHs too - must be something in the water!!)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mrs_N said:


> (I work for the NHs too - must be something in the water!!)

I knew that -sorry :blush::blush: baby brain to blame there, did mean to add your name originally lol :haha::haha:


Hope you are feeling a bit better -no point me scolding you for overdoing it lol :haha:; since I have been so bad myself for the past few days :blush::blush:
Yep 30 min timer might be good lol -worth a try anyways. Although, I find it can take me more than 30 mins to get moving again after sitting down, so much so that sometimes when i am up and about I force myself to keep going ifkwim??? Once I have sat down, even for 10 mins or so it feels like my pelvis has seized and when I try to move I get shooting pains in my pubic bone and down my inner thighs- I can't even straighten up to walk and am bent over like an old woman lol until it eases off a bit :haha::haha: -so attractive!!! DH must be so pleased lol NOT!!!! :haha::haha:

xx


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah, that's what I was like yesterday evening :( couldn't stand up straight for ages! 
our sofas are so low and squashy too, I'm sure that can't be good. I try and sit on my exercise ball instead :haha:


----------



## janinio87uk

ok ive given in and taken some co-codomal today :cry:
im suffering so much today


----------



## ryder

Thanks girls!!! I will reply more later, im off to my appointment and then off to work!!!


----------



## nineena

Hiya Bunny, does sound a lot like SPD, ive been getting shooting pains there also and very embarrassingly got stuck on bed when i went to see midwife yesterday but she was very sympathetic coz she had SPD with her last and took a lot of time with me coz she could see i was nearly tearing up when telling her how uncomfortable i'd been recently.

Ryder i too get pain particulary in my right hip, my left side doesnt really seem to bother me unless im in bed and lying on my left side for more than an hour

Wannabub i think us women are our own worst enemies particularly when being told we're not supposed to do something, its funny my hubby is also at point of stopping any sympathy coz i keep ignoring him when he tells me not to do something, infact i think i did the most stupid thing ever on Monday, sat on the floor with our pet rabbits for an hour with my legs crossed, felt very comfy at the time, til i went to get up, OMG i thought i was going to be stuck there forever, i just couldnt move them it was so painful it was funny if you know what i mean lol, and then STUPIDLY i did the same thing again last night.

Anyhow did you manage to get a relaxing day yesterday? Ive tried but i always seem to get carried away with the housework, im sure its coz im stuck in the house on my own and i know today hubby will shout when he gets in coz i did the washing up and emptied the bunnies cage out but i have also read from 9am to 3pm so thats at least a 6hr relax lol.

Does anyone have anything nice planned for the upcoming bank holiday weekend at the end of the month? My sis moves up from London that weekend so ive no doubt we'll be round helping her unpack and then we're finally ordering the pram woohoo i think im more excited about that secretly teehee 

hugs everyone :) xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mrs N - I find my ball the comfiest to sit on these days too (well for my pelvic pain anyway lol - would be lovely to be able to lounge about on the sofa or floor like I did before spd and get really comfy).

I am so tired zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :sleep::sleep::sleep:- not sleeping great at all, and my painkillers aren't lasting 6 hours but if I take them 4 hrly then I end up with a huge gap overnight.

Nineena - I know I am my worst enemy just now lol -I went to my sisters yesterday for the afternoon and had a relatively relaxing time - only the 2 minute drive was a bit uncomfortable but at least I was out of here and stopped impulsively cleaning (or painting haha) for a while. 

How exciting!! - pram shopping -which one have you decided to get or are you still looking? I got mine out of the loft yesterday -I bought it a few months ago, and have been desperate for a shot ever since lol- can't wait to have my lil man in it I bought the Jane Slalom pro with Matrix carseat -I just love it xx

Ryder - still at work and 26 + weeks -good going girl; I have been off since week16 and I am going stir crazy lol -When does your maternity leave start?

Hope everyone has had a better day today xx :hugs: xx


----------



## BigMumma01

hi i have been diagnosed today with this..joys o joy.. can hardly walk on bad days..and seems to be getting worse every day!!
Are u all having natural births, or goingfor elective c sections?


----------



## wannabubba#4

BigMumma01 said:


> hi i have been diagnosed today with this..joys o joy.. can hardly walk on bad days..and seems to be getting worse every day!!
> Are u all having natural births, or goingfor elective c sections?

I am planning a home water birth, wouldn't want a c-section - the idea of surgery terrifies me lol but didn't think they'd offer it for spd /pgp to be honest (not in UK anyway). My last labour with spd was only 2 hours, was baby number three mind you but even if it was harder/ longer I think I'd still prefer this to major abdominal surgery. 

Have you been offered this and an option???

xx


----------



## BigMumma01

wannabubba#4 said:


> BigMumma01 said:
> 
> 
> hi i have been diagnosed today with this..joys o joy.. can hardly walk on bad days..and seems to be getting worse every day!!
> Are u all having natural births, or goingfor elective c sections?
> 
> I am planning a home water birth, wouldn't want a c-section - the idea of surgery terrifies me lol but didn't think they'd offer it for spd /pgp to be honest (not in UK anyway). My last labour with spd was only 2 hours, was baby number three mind you but even if it was harder/ longer I think I'd still prefer this to major abdominal surgery.
> 
> Have you been offered this and an option???
> 
> xxClick to expand...

No only found out today, dont know much about it.. just worried that i am going to go overdue and hvae this pain get worse and worse for another 7 weeks, they have said i may end of wheelchair bound if it continues to get worse!


----------



## livin

You can still deliver naturally even if you are in a wheelchair. I've only heard of 1 case (sunflowers) having a section due to spd, but she had been in hospital for good few weeks beforehand due to pain and was on the highest amount of pain relief I have ever heard anyone been prescribed.

I was on crutches last time, as well as this time and I still managed a vaginal delivery, which is also my intention this time.

Are you wearing a support belt, do you have crutches yet, what pain relief are you taking.

Check out www.pelvicpartnership.org.uk for more info.


----------



## Mrs_N

I think if it gets really bad they tend to induce labour a week or so early, rather than let you go overdue. 

I am hoping for a waterbirth, but don't want a home birth since it's my first and we are a good half an hour away from the hospital. unfortunately that means it's a first come first served basis, so all we can do is cross our fingers that the pool will be free!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies -well I have slept for 8 hours yay - not altogether that would just be asking too much lol :haha:-but only woke a couple of times and managed to get back to sleep again -one time had to get up and take more painkillers but hey IMPROVEMENT!!!! -from the past few nights anyway haha

Going out now to visit 2 of my sis's and my mum for lunch and a relaxing day ahead. 
DH is putting the nursery furniture up today - so I get to dress the room afterwards, cannot wait to see his little curtains up and get the bedding on the cot etc

I bought Fish n Chips from the Lollipop Lane range - its sweet!!!







So excited -even just to see the walls painted and the carpet down haha 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone is okay today, take it easy and remember the painkillers lol 

xx:hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs_N

woohoo, fab news on the sleep! :happydance: 
love that nursery range, all the lollipop lane stuff is really cute!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi ladies

Well the SPD has pretty much gone, as has the pain from my section. The only thing is sleeping I still need a pillow between my legs otherwise I do get some mild discomfort but a normal pillow works, much to DH's relief! I think he'd have to sleep on the sofa bed since Harry sleeps with us too.

BigMumma - it really depends on your hospital policy as to whether they will induce early, I wasn't allowed to be as my cervix wasn't favourable. I was induced at T+5 in the end and ended up needing a section due to failure to progress. But Harry weighed in at 8lb and after the surgeon did say she thought it unlikely that I would have been able to deliver naturally anyway as I am small myself, although that doesn't stop me trying next time, if there is a next time!


----------



## nineena

Afternoon everyone :)

Yay for extended sleep, ive forgotten what that feels like unless its codeine induced lol. Ive decided im pretty much just out of action for the foreseeable future, have been lying on settee or bed just reading a lot over past few days.

We're going for the Quinny buzz, was originally set on the Silvercross but it was too heavy and bulky and dont think it would fit in my current car boot with shopping too but this one seems to be much more compact and quite funky :)

Wannabub i just love that lollipop range. We've gone for the henry and hetti range in Next its quite neutral but got really cute hedgehogs and birds all over the place, need to order the curtains when i get paid too.

As for birthing plans i would LOVE a water birth but im deemd as a high risk pregnancy coz i'm on anti-coagulants coz there's sommat wrong with my blood and ive been on blood thinners since i was 18 so been told i'll be monitored very closely during labour and will be on a drip so i was a bit gutted about that coz i just love being in the water. Cant have epidural either which im not bothered about coz ive always been against them, the thought of someone mauling near my spine makes me physically nauseous but apparently coz of the effects of blood thinning medication its a big NO coz of risk of bleeding into spine so i can only have gas and air and the pethidine or diamorphine as pain relief and if i do need a C section it will be as an emergency coz they dont want to cause unnecessary bleeding but it'll have to be done by GA coz they cant do a spinal block. 

I think those going for home birth are very very brave, i'm a big wuss and a partial hypochondriac but it must be so nice having baby born in home environment.

Mrs Glitz its so reassuring to hear your SPD has almost gone, does inspire me with hope that there isnt much longer of this pain to go, so thankyou. Hows mum and baby doing? :) xxx


----------



## BigMumma01

Urgh i hope some of your more experienced ladies can explain this to me..

My little man is being very active today, and moving..he is fully engaged already and now it feels like he is trying to dig his way out my fanny hahahaha.. and it is totally killing my SPD.. making it ten times worse and then i feel like a need a wee all the time or just going to wet myself.. Have to keep holding it down there to control it!

Is this all normal?

thanks ladies really appreciate any advice xxxxx


----------



## nineena

Oh sorry youre having a hard day mumma, its funny coz i was jujst sat here thinking exactly same thing, and ive been to the loo every 45mins since 4am this morning im just trying to keep myself distracted from it although it is ridiculously uncomfortable and im sure whereve bubs feet are lying its pushing some part of my organs into my ribs oh the joys


----------



## Mrs_N

oh yikes, that sounds really uncomfortable bigmumma :hugs:
keep up those pelvic floor exercises! 

does anyone else just have an upstairs toilet? it's driving me mad today! I'm trying to drink lots of water, because I know I haven't been drinking enough, and now the weather is turning & it's getting warmer (yay!) I need to drink more, but this means I'm going up & down stairs 20 times a day! 
I know there's really not a lot I can do about it, so this is a bit of a pointless moan, but better out than in :haha:


----------



## BigMumma01

Mrs_N said:


> oh yikes, that sounds really uncomfortable bigmumma :hugs:
> keep up those pelvic floor exercises!
> 
> does anyone else just have an upstairs toilet? it's driving me mad today! I'm trying to drink lots of water, because I know I haven't been drinking enough, and now the weather is turning & it's getting warmer (yay!) I need to drink more, but this means I'm going up & down stairs 20 times a day!
> I know there's really not a lot I can do about it, so this is a bit of a pointless moan, but better out than in :haha:

Could you not get one of those mini fridges and keep it stocked up with bottles of water?
xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mrs_N said:


> does anyone else just have an upstairs toilet? it's driving me mad today! I'm trying to drink lots of water, because I know I haven't been drinking enough, and now the weather is turning & it's getting warmer (yay!) I need to drink more, but this means I'm going up & down stairs 20 times a day!
> I know there's really not a lot I can do about it, so this is a bit of a pointless moan, but better out than in :haha:

Lol - me too, bloody nuisance getting up there too. But deperately dont want to get dehydrated so nothing else for it -my physio tried to persuade me to get a commode several weeks ago ,from Occ Health but I just couldn't haha :haha: - I mean I'd be too embarrassed to get anyone else to empty it, so would have to try and crawl upstairs with a bed pan :haha::haha::haha:

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry :blush::blush: and I am sure it's just a combo of complete an utter boredom and hormones but I am so sad today :cry::cry:

We went to the park yesterday to enjoy the sunshine and I had to find the first bench to sit on ,not even IN the park as I was so sore. DH then took the dog and youngest son up the park, and down to the water's edge whilst I had to just sit there :cry:

Then my dad invites us all up on his speed boat today, well I cannot go says me as I couldn't physically get in or out of the boat
''you've only got to walk down the jetty '' he says lol :haha: 
-And then try and climb into the boat when I can't even climb up one stupid tiny step without being in pain. And they'd probably not have a life jacket to fit, and the crashing up and down on the waves would hurt my pelvis too...
so sob sob sob, DH is taking the boys :cry::cry::cry: AND I WANT them to go , it's not fair them having a mum who can't do these things just now, and not fair for me to expect them all to hang about doing nothing because of me but another day on my own :cry::cry::cry:

My neighbour laughed last night -'oh that will be bliss -a whole day to yourself' NOT when that's ALL I have these days, with everyone being at school or work.

Oh well, I'd better jsut stop feeling sorry for myself before DH gets back from putting the boat in the Loch, I dont wan thim to know, cos he'll fel bad and then the whole day will be ruined for everyone.

So fed up being fat and sore and useless!!

xx


----------



## nineena

Aww wannabub so sorry you'ver had a bad day, are you feeling any better now? It wont be for much longer and your little1 will be here and you'll have forgotten all about this horrible pain. Hope you managed to enjoy some of the sunshine, it was TOO hot for me so i just stayed inside reading all day.

Well ive got something new and even more (unbelievably) painful that pelvis pain, developed pain on my right side just between my ribs and waist around my back that literally takes my breath away, i cant lean on it i cant stand up straight i cant lie on it in fact i just cant lie down atall without panting in pain. Painkillers arent doing a bean and it only gets slighty relieved if i lean forward but then bump gets uncomfy and well try sleeping sat up leaning forward lol. Have got an appt with docs this evening coz i cant drive with the pain but ive no idea what it could be. Hubby thinks its all swollen and feels fluidy but its even really tender to touch the area too i wish i wasnt falling apart :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Nineena :blush::blush:-and yes feeling much better now thanks :hugs:

I actually went to visit my sis and my wee nephew (9mnths) yesterday after being left home alone and had a lovely afternoon sitting in their garden with my feet in a paddling pool lol -still looked like hippo's feet haha- and my DH texted me all day to let me know where they were and what they were doing and took nearly 200 pics of their day out so that I could see them when they came home lol -which was really nice, they look like they had a great time so I am glad. 

With DH working Mon -Fri and me being stuck at home, I think that I have become a bit too dependant on him at the weekends lol -really missed him lol-:blush::blush: Stupid crazy preggy hormones. So glad they went though, the boys had a fab time and I was fine sitting in my sis's garden enjoying the weather (without killing myself lol :haha:).

I hope you get your painful back sorted out quickly - that sounds really horrid, do you think you have pulled a muscle or something??? Maybe a massage session would help -I attend my mw for aromatherapy massage to help relieve the tension on my back from constant use of the crutches and from my poor posture due to my torn abdo muscles and it does help a bit. Hope you are feeling a bit better.

xx :hugs: xx

Hope all ladies and bumps are well today xx


----------



## nineena

Evening :) Well im feel a little more positive this evening, physio rang me and told me theyre giving me crutches and starting accupuncture on Friday but went to GP this evening with back pain and he thinks its associated with the pelvic pain from compensating when walking and hes not happy with me waiting til Friday for crutches so is ringing them tomorrow and asking to get me seen before but i wont hold my breath. Said he couldnt help with any other pain relief which i kind of knew but he wasnt horrid about it. He made me lie on table and lift my legs and theres obvious problems with my right side, i could lift it only about 6 inches but my left leg i managed to get up straight.

Wannabub i think the sitting with your feet in paddling pool sounds MUCH nicer than walking around in this heat evening if you did miss out on being with family and that's so lovely of hubby to have kept you so involved even though you werent there. Mmmmy sounds heavenly feet in a paddling pool you lucky thing hehe xxx


----------



## Firstbaba

Hi Girls,

Well this is the first time I've found this thread and I'm so glad!! I had a meltdown at the weekend. I can cope with the still constant vomiting and the huge swollen ankles and even the lack of sleep and the itching if only I could get some relief from the SPD! I've had it since 20 weeks, on crutches also, can't get out of the house unless I have a chaperone and someone to carry my bag.

I guess I'm just looking for some reassurance that I won't still be like this after delivery and that a vaginal delivery won't make it worse - im terrified that I'll never be back to normal again, im interested in hearing from the girls who have delivered already.

I have a consultant appointment in 3 weeks and possibly going for early induction but I feel a bit uninformed really. I'm a nurse (as I've noticed, many of you are with SPD) and the consultant knows me through work and I feel that basically they're leaving it up to me in what I want to do, problem is I don't know what is for the best. I should add that its a big baby, been measuring 4 weeks ahead since 26 weeks.

I'm so confused and to be honest a bit terrified of labour, I feel I will do badly because I'm so scared of increasing the already excruciating pain.

Anyone any advice??

xx


----------



## nineena

Hey hunny glad you've managed to find this thread but so sorry it's coz youre having such pain :(

I dont have any experience if labour myself as this is first bubs too but from what ive read from the girls on here there doesnt seem to be much problem with having very bad SPD and having a normal vaginal delivery and obviously we wont know if its any more or any less painful lol.

What i will say is that a friend of mine has it very bad with her first pregnancy from 15wks and she ended up in a wheelchair but when it came to labour she reckons that the labour pains were NOT as painful as the SPD pains and once baby was born she felt a huge relief but did need some physio after birth too.

I do think its very bizarre how many of work for the NHS, wonder if its something to do with all the walking around we do causing increased pressure on the pelvic area, someone should do a study lol.

As for induction i'd say if theyre leaving it up to you you'll just have to have a good think about how much pain your in and whether you think you could carry til the very end. Personally im really hoping that consultant will offer me induction when i go in 4 weeks for maybe at 38wks but then i havent started accupuncure yet so maybe if thats helpful i'll be much more comfortable to carry til the end. Have a read through this thread, theres some really good advice and lots of informative links to other websites :) Lovely to meet you too just so unfortunate about the circumstances.


Well ladies i had a much better night last night, cant say i slept more than previous nights but i didnt wake up in such awful pain but i did go to bed with all guns blazing last night so to speak, took water bottle and heat pack, took my painkillers just before getting into bed and then put lots of pillows under my back and hips and despite waking every 45mins from 2am i feel a lot more refreshes and that pain doesnt seem as bad today so hopefully ive cracked it, just need to reduce the amount of times i need the loo now coz every 45mins is just ridiculous thanks to baby's head being on bladder grrr xxx


----------



## Newly_Wed

Hi ladies, I haven't posted on this thread in ages but lately I'm just not coping with my SPD at all and am getting more & more depressed. I'm nearly 25 weeks, I've got SPD with a lot of movement in my symphysis pubis joint and my right sacro-iliac joint, I've also got an overly curved spine with really bad posture & to top it all off severe abdominis rectus seperation, this is all made worse by having near enough no muscle tone due to having M.E & Fibromyalgia for years. I'm currently on crutches for when I need to walk around but cant manage to get very far on them so I've been looking into getting a wheelchair just so I can get out and about a bit for shopping etc. There lies my next problem as I'm just over 18 stone so can't use a normal wheelchair and there are currently no wheelchairs available from the British Red Cross that are heavy duty enough to take my weight lol. I've just been getting more & more down in the dumps with the pain & frustration of not being able to do anything. Poor DH is having to work full time and look after me & the house plus we're moving house on saturday so he's had to do all the packing with no help from me at all. 

How the hell do you all keep your chin up cos although I know I'm doing an important job carrying our daughter, I just feel like a totally useless waste of space right now & I've still got 15 weeks to get through yet ?

Sorry for the moan.


----------



## nineena

Hiya Newly-wed, so sorry youre struggling so much recently, sounds like you've really been through the mill of things. Hugs xxxx

Whats all this rubbish about not being able to get a wheelchair? I'm over 18st and that's never been raised as an issue if i deteriorated to that point. Also, not sure if its different whether your pregnant or not, my mum is over 20st and has severe arthritis and has a wheelchair that has been provided free of charge from NHS, all they did was come out and measure how wide the seat would need to be. I'm probably confused but why would it be the Red Cross that would provide the chair and not the occupational therapists or obstetric physiotherapists????

Also you are NOT a waste of space, i think we all have a really down and dark days, i keep telling hubby i'm useless coz he has to do most of the housework now and i feel really bad coz i basically just sit on my bum all day long and he's out working all day so just feels mean, also feel very unnatractive and well i know its all stupid and just coz im feeling down. Try a bit of pampering, do you find the bath helps atall with the pain coz that would be a nice way to help you relax and get some pamper time. Get your hubby to rub in some body butter after, makes your skin feel and smell amazing too and then just try and do little things that you enjoy, like maybe reading outside in the sunshine to get all that Vitamin D and the "happy" endorphines, perhaps try and go swimming (i'm just waiting for our local baths to finish be refurbished), even if you dont actually swim the water will help to alleviate some of the pressure in your back/hips.

Huggles and hope you start feeling a little better soon xxx


----------



## Newly_Wed

The lady at red cross that I spoke to said that the 'normal' wheelchairs only have a weight limit of 16 stone so I'd need a heavy duty one of which they havent got any available so I've been put on Hampshires waiting list for when one gets handed in.. could be months. It was my physio who told me to go to the red cross to get one and then I've got to go to the NHS equipment place to get blocks to raise my sofa up apparently. Think I'm gonna go to my doctor and see what he says about it all.

I can't bear the thought of going out in the sun shine (I've been keeping my curtains shut to keep the heat out lol) & until we move at the weekend I havent got a garden to get out in anyway. Unfortunately I havent been able to get in the bath for weeks now due to my pelvis and the fact that I'm not strong enough to get myself back out safely.


----------



## Firstbaba

nineena said:


> Hey hunny glad you've managed to find this thread but so sorry it's coz youre having such pain :(
> 
> I dont have any experience if labour myself as this is first bubs too but from what ive read from the girls on here there doesnt seem to be much problem with having very bad SPD and having a normal vaginal delivery and obviously we wont know if its any more or any less painful lol.
> 
> What i will say is that a friend of mine has it very bad with her first pregnancy from 15wks and she ended up in a wheelchair but when it came to labour she reckons that the labour pains were NOT as painful as the SPD pains and once baby was born she felt a huge relief but did need some physio after birth too.
> 
> I do think its very bizarre how many of work for the NHS, wonder if its something to do with all the walking around we do causing increased pressure on the pelvic area, someone should do a study lol.
> 
> As for induction i'd say if theyre leaving it up to you you'll just have to have a good think about how much pain your in and whether you think you could carry til the very end. Personally im really hoping that consultant will offer me induction when i go in 4 weeks for maybe at 38wks but then i havent started accupuncure yet so maybe if thats helpful i'll be much more comfortable to carry til the end. Have a read through this thread, theres some really good advice and lots of informative links to other websites :) Lovely to meet you too just so unfortunate about the circumstances.
> 
> 
> Well ladies i had a much better night last night, cant say i slept more than previous nights but i didnt wake up in such awful pain but i did go to bed with all guns blazing last night so to speak, took water bottle and heat pack, took my painkillers just before getting into bed and then put lots of pillows under my back and hips and despite waking every 45mins from 2am i feel a lot more refreshes and that pain doesnt seem as bad today so hopefully ive cracked it, just need to reduce the amount of times i need the loo now coz every 45mins is just ridiculous thanks to baby's head being on bladder grrr xxx

Thanks for your response - lovely to meet you too. It is wierd how many SPD sufferers work for the NHS - must definately be worth a study!

Its definately reassuring to hear that the labour is not worse with SPD - to be honest I can't imagine any worse pain than this at the moment so labour might be a breeze. I'm thinking also of being induced at 38 weeks now as I don't want baby to grow any bigger, he/she is huge already and I don't think I will be able to cope with carrying the weight anymore.

I'm feeling a bit better now as I've been out in the sun for a bit reading - it will all be worth it in the end of course - it just seems to be forever.

I can sympathise with the frequent toilet visits - if I can sleep constantly for an hour I congratulate myself these days, its amazing how normal it becomes.

I will read through the thread and thanks for your support - hope you have a good day!


----------



## nineena

Newly_Wed said:


> The lady at red cross that I spoke to said that the 'normal' wheelchairs only have a weight limit of 16 stone so I'd need a heavy duty one of which they havent got any available so I've been put on Hampshires waiting list for when one gets handed in.. could be months. It was my physio who told me to go to the red cross to get one and then I've got to go to the NHS equipment place to get blocks to raise my sofa up apparently. Think I'm gonna go to my doctor and see what he says about it all.
> 
> I can't bear the thought of going out in the sun shine (I've been keeping my curtains shut to keep the heat out lol) & until we move at the weekend I havent got a garden to get out in anyway. Unfortunately I havent been able to get in the bath for weeks now due to my pelvis and the fact that I'm not strong enough to get myself back out safely.

Oooh hunny that sounds just dreadful, know what you mean about the heat though, ive just been sitting near the windows with them wide open and a fan on reading but it does get you down and i can second you on the bath thing but i always seem to really want one when hubby's at work lol. Deffo have a word with your GP about it, like i say i know my mums situation was different but they should still be able to access one through occupational therapy services, i'm pretty sure she only had to wait a few weeks for it too.

Oh the blocks to lift up furniture are good, they look like elephants feet and its amazing how much easier it is to get up and down from them.

Hmmm how about getting hubby to give you a nice foot massage? I know theyre not long lasting solutions but even a few mins of feeling pampered and not thinking about your pain and discomfort has got to be better than nothing. Hope you dont think me patronising hugs xx


----------



## nineena

Firstbaba said:


> nineena said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response - lovely to meet you too. It is wierd how many SPD sufferers work for the NHS - must definately be worth a study!
> 
> Its definately reassuring to hear that the labour is not worse with SPD - to be honest I can't imagine any worse pain than this at the moment so labour might be a breeze. I'm thinking also of being induced at 38 weeks now as I don't want baby to grow any bigger, he/she is huge already and I don't think I will be able to cope with carrying the weight anymore.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better now as I've been out in the sun for a bit reading - it will all be worth it in the end of course - it just seems to be forever.
> 
> I can sympathise with the frequent toilet visits - if I can sleep constantly for an hour I congratulate myself these days, its amazing how normal it becomes.
> 
> I will read through the thread and thanks for your support - hope you have a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad im not the only one with such regular toilet visits, i have discovered the leaning forward after i think ive finished too, stops me feeling the urge to go again 15mins later. Must be something to do with lying down that makes it more frequent at night. Its funny coz a few days ago i was moping around saying to hubby i cant possibly cope with this pain another day let alone 10 weeks and now 2 weeks down the line im here and today coping better with it than ever (for the minute anyway lol) it's funny how the old saying goes "what a difference a day makes". Think im just buzzing from prospect of accupuncture coz it was SO helpful when i had a bad whiplash injury afew yrs ago that and i'm ordering pram this week WAHOOOOO
> 
> Right think i may go for a nap. Enjoy the afternoon ladies hugs xxxxClick to expand...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies -so sorry to hear that so many of you are having a bad time just now. :hugs:

Welcome firstbaba :flower: -I had spd with my last pregnancy too (although nowhere near as bad as this time) ,and managed a normal vaginal delivery just fine, infact was very quick and the mw said at the time that having a looser pelvis probably helped there. My labour was around 2 hours all in with 10 min second stage -was also baby number 3 too though. If you are favourable for induction and baby is big it may be better for you to go for this, I am opting for a home birth -so induction is not an option -although I am hoping that the mw will give me a sweep about 38 weeks to see if that helps things along.

Newly_wed -I had a period of extreme pain about 24-28 weeks, was taking more and more codeine, was very depressed and tearful and at that point my mw wanted me to go consultant led, with a view to getting induced early. But... fx'd (touch hairy wood etc lol) since then I have been coping much better on the whole. I have really bad days (over the w/end there I was an emotional wreck :blush::blush:) and sleepless nights :sleep:and I know things could still get worse but I also have okay days. My 'good' spd days are becoming more frequent -I have learned to stop pushing myself and follow the advice I got from one lovely doctor -who told me to ' do nothing except what makes you happy' lol -yeah I thought, very practical with three other kids but you know what??? - Great advice!!! I am no longer feeling depressed and am coping better with the pain with only the reg paracetemol and occassional codeine now. I still feel useless a lot and feel bad for my DH doing all the decorating and working full time and a lot of the housework too -but as he has said - I am growing our little baby and that's the most important job in the world lol
What painkillers are you taking at the moment?, maybe you are needing something stronger for a few days to get through this rough patch and hopefully it will settle down a bit. I dont have ME or fibromyalgia etc but have had torn abdo muscles since 16 weeks and the pain I get from my abdomen is excrutiating at times, making the crutches ten times more difficult so I really feel for you here, as if spd isn't bad enough on it's own. I attend mw for aromatherapy massage, which they say can help relieve the pain too. I am not convinced it has any effect on my spd to be honest; due to where my pain is; but it is nice and relaxing.

Nineena -glad you seem to be having a 'good' spd day. And good fro you going for accupuncture -I have heard it can really help. Is your obstetric physio doing it or do you have to go private? My physio isn't trained in doing it and the only physio 's whom are; aren't obstetric trained and wont do it on pregnant ppl. Or I would have tried it definitely.

I am off now for a nap zzzzzzzzzzzzz, so tired this afternoon - I had a rotten sleep last night, awoke at 3am with excrutiating abdo pain, felt like my insides were being ripped out and I couldn't move OW!!!!! Couldn't roll onto the affected side and that's the side I needed to get to, so that I could get up for painkillers. OMG It was so sore, took some codeine and got back to sleep though eventually ,but zzzzzzzzzzzzz tired now. :sleep::sleep:

Hope everyone feels a bit better xx :hugs: xx


----------



## nineena

Hey wannabub :) Glad to see you're having a goodish day too :)

Obstetric physio is doing accupuncture, said they can only do it in a few places for obvious reasons but theyll put a few in around pelvic area and one in the back of my head. When i had it with whiplash they put about six round my arm and top of neck and 1 inbetween my thumb and index finger, its a very unusual feeling but it was so very effective. They should all be trained in it IMO, will let you all know how it goes :)

Well i had planned to go for a nap myself but then some builders turned up unexpectedly to do a quote to secure the back garden so that scuppered that idea and it was so embarrassing coz i'm not wearing a bra today coz theyre just not comfy and i must have looked a right sight lol and now i just cant be bothered going upstairs so i'll probably be loitering online now til hubby comes home.

Enjoy your nap hun xx


----------



## Newly_Wed

Nineena, no I don't find you patronising at all lol. And thanks for your advice.

Wannabubba... I'm on codeine & paracetamol but not finding that it's doing anything at all to be honest. I'm already consultant led as I'm considered high risk from my ME & Fibromyalgia and also obviously my weight. I've got an appointment with my midwife tomorrow eve so I'll ask her about massages then and keep my fingers crossed for a bit of pampering lol, I'll also try and remember to ask about accupuncture. All I do all day now is sit and knit or sit at the PC, I was still trying to cook and do housework but even cooking a quick meal by the time I dished up I'd be screaming and crying in agony. Hubby is trying very hard now to take care of me luckily. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## nineena

They need to devise some sort of muscle relaxant that doesnt affect baby or at least some form of cream/gel that we can massage that will anaesthetise the area again without affecting baby just to give us suffering mums a bit of relief.

Oooo Have you tried the heat packs too like the wheat things that you stick in the microwave? They do provide some kind of relief. Hope it goes well with midwife tomorrow, think i'll ask about the massage when i go back in a few weeks too. On a positive note at least our care providers are taking SPD seriously and not just telling us to buck up our ideas and cope so there's something to be said for that :)


----------



## Caroline

I had a couple of sessions of acupuncture & found it worked really well for me. I found pain significantly reduced for several weeks. Just had to make sure I took it easy tho & not over do it.

Firstbaba I've had 2 vaginal deliveries with spd & been induce. Need to go & cook tea now but will post later.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Firstbaba said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Well this is the first time I've found this thread and I'm so glad!! I had a meltdown at the weekend. I can cope with the still constant vomiting and the huge swollen ankles and even the lack of sleep and the itching if only I could get some relief from the SPD! I've had it since 20 weeks, on crutches also, can't get out of the house unless I have a chaperone and someone to carry my bag.
> 
> I guess I'm just looking for some reassurance that I won't still be like this after delivery and that a vaginal delivery won't make it worse - im terrified that I'll never be back to normal again, im interested in hearing from the girls who have delivered already.
> 
> I have a consultant appointment in 3 weeks and possibly going for early induction but I feel a bit uninformed really. I'm a nurse (as I've noticed, many of you are with SPD) and the consultant knows me through work and I feel that basically they're leaving it up to me in what I want to do, problem is I don't know what is for the best. I should add that its a big baby, been measuring 4 weeks ahead since 26 weeks.
> 
> I'm so confused and to be honest a bit terrified of labour, I feel I will do badly because I'm so scared of increasing the already excruciating pain.
> 
> Anyone any advice??
> 
> xx

So sorry you're suffering so much.

I was a bit like you. I suffered pretty badly with severe SPD, was off work from 20 weeks and on crutches, couldn't leave the flat without assistance as I lived above a pub. I was also measuring 3-4 weeks ahead up until 37 weeks. At one stage I measured 7 weeks ahead! But a scan showed groeth and fluid levels normal.

I actually didn't mind being induced, I just found the waiting around the worst. But being induction failed for me, I only dialated 1 cm in 8 hours (or something like that, can't remember exactly now) and had an emergency section, failure to progress. BUT the Dr did say she didn't think I would be able to give birth vaginally to Harry due to the fact that I was so tired already (hadn't slept properly in 2.5 days) and my pelvis is small and Harry was 8lb.

I have to say, I have had no trouble recovering from the section. Harry was born at 00:11 and I was up and walking better than I had the whole of my pregnancy by 7am.

I didn't get induced early as Harry was my first and my cervix wasn't favourable, so I had to wait until T+5. I had sweeps at 37+6, 38+6 and 39+6, none of which worked, obviously, and were horribly painful, so much so I cried!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Oh and the SPD, well I do still get some mild pain occasionally but manage with paracetomal now and again, I don't need it anywhere near as much as I did before and I still sleep with a pillow between my legs but honestly, it's all fine!


----------



## wannabubba#4

WOW MrsG -Cannot believe Harry is 3 weeks already. How are you and he coming along? and also Caroline -your little man 7 weeks - I thought time had stood still recently lol but this kind of reminds me how fast it is going really lol :haha:

Nineena -your right about being taken seriously, just imagine how much worse things would seem if the health professionals were telling us just to get on with it - as they do some places still unfortunately!! I even notice a huge difference from 8 years ago when I had spd with my third baby, although fortunately I didn't suffer as badly last time.
And I love love love my heated wheatbag -definitely recommend using one of these!!! 

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## Firstbaba

Thank you ladies so much for your support - it really makes a difference to know that you're not alone going through this, its soul destroying at times, I too feel useless, my OH does everything and I feel sometimes although he is amazing that he's getting a bit fed up of it all now as well and its having an effect on our relationship - we had only known one another 4 months when I fell pregnant unexpectedly so things were always going to be a bit hard. Saying that though he has been utterly amazing with me, it just seems to be a huge strain on both of us now, it feels like its never ending.

Its good to hear about people's experience of birth with SPD, it is what is scaring me the most and MrsGlitz - so very reassuring to read how well you're getting on since delivery - that gives me hope! And Wannabubba that you're last delivery was a good one is also reassuring.

Caroline I look forward to hearing about your experience.

Thank you so much for your replies, hope you all get some good sleep tonight xx


----------



## Caroline

Firstbaba - I had bad spd with my last pregnancies kicking in around 20 weeks & 12 weeks & ended up on crutches from 24& 14 weeks.

I had 2 normal deliveries, but would say try to stay as mobile as possible, don't stay in anyone position for too long. 2nd time I used a birthing ball & found that helped, & I spent a lot of time either on all fours leaning over the back of the bed with OH rubbing my back, or stood leaning over bed, this worked well until 5 mins b4 delivery when I had intense pain on pubic bone, couldn't find a comfy position. mw got me onto bed to try lying on side only couldn't move, she turns round to get my notes & the lil dude popped out onto bed! Had similar deliver with previous pg too.

After the birth my spd settled very quickly was off crutches within a week, & fully settled by 4 weeks, I do get a very occasional twinge & will go & see osteopath in a few months to make sure things are properly aligned.



With both my pregnancies with spd I was induced @ 37 weeks. With DD2 I was seen by consultant on the Mon to check I was favourable for induction (as it was my 3rd baby & previous 2 had been early he thought it would be). I was & had a sweep. Went in following morning & had prostin gel inserted & deliverd @ 8 in the evening. DD was fine weighing 7lb 8.5 oz & had problems @ all.

With DS2 I saw consultant @ 34 weeks & he booked me in for induction @ 37 weeks. This time they used propess which gave me intense contractions & caused fetal distress so it was removed, contractions stopped hour later. Following lunchtime was taken to labour ward & was checked again but was 3-4 cms dilated so they just broke my waters. 3pm contractions started & @ 6.12pm my son arrived, weighing 6lb 8 oz. He did have difficulty sucking which 1 midwife commented he was a typical 37 week boy, but after expressing a couple of times & trying him with a bottle he soon got the hang of things.

IF I had another baby (highly doubtful) & had spd again as bad as I had previously then I would still go down the route of induction but would maybe wait til 38 weeks.

Please feel free to pm me anytime if u have any q or leave a message here. I always try & pop in regularly partly as I started this thread many months ago, plus I remember how difficult I found it the first the time I had it as it was a totally unknown experience.


----------



## Firstbaba

Thanks so much for your response Caroline - gives me hope that I can cope with a normal delivery and I think thats half the battle because up until now I've been of the mindset that I will never cope with labour in this state.

I can't wait to go out for a walk and to lose the crutches - that thought will keep me going!

I will certainly get in touch if I have any questions and thank you for the support, it really does make things seem much more manageable .

xx


----------



## Caroline

I was very anxious wuth my first pregnancy about how I would cope with labour & delivery with the spd & I was quite down about the whole thing lack of mobility,getting mobile again, worry over delivery.

TBH it wasn't really anymore difficult than delivering without spd.

Second time round I was more relaxed & was as chilled as I was with my other pregnancies as I knew that labour wasn't going to be an issue, and that I would get mobility back quickly and that although I was pretty limited to what Icould do it ws only temporary & my little bundle at the end was soo worth it.


----------



## nineena

Afternoon ladies.

Caroline it's so lovely to hear yet another success story following SPD. MRSG i'm so glad you're well on the mend too :)

Its also lovely to know how successful you found accupuncture, when i had it a few yrs ago i initially started out with twice a week then once then every 2 weeks then every 4 weeks and i think my last was with a 2 month gap and it took probably just over a yr before i ever felt any of my previous injury resurfacing so im hoping from that experience it's going to be a 10th as good and i'll be extremely satisfied.

I think i'm a bit weird coz im really looking forward to getting these crutches on Friday coz i'll be able to move further than end of the drive without looking like an old man although its not exactly how you imagine a pregnant woman walking around on a pair of crutches but hey if it works who cares :)

Had a bad sleep again last night, this time both my hips were just really sore when i was lying on them but i got through it and im not going to be negative. Am trying not to have any codeine today too and so far i seem to be coping ok got my wheat pack behind my back at the min and managed to get my feet up on the settee woohoo. Ughh i really dont envy my friend though, she just text me today telling me her cot finally arrived, she's due in 7 weeks, and theyve still not decorated the room baby's going to be sleeping in and she wants it completely redecorating, all wallpaper stripped and new put up and painted etc, really really dont envy her atall. Anyway thats enough twittering on from me, hope you have a lovely day ladies :) xxx


----------



## lynnikins

Hi ladies i thought id pop back in and nose about, looks like some of you have had your babies as well as me, EJ is 2 months old today, i cant belive the time has gone so fast,


----------



## nineena

Hiya Lynn, dont think we've spoke before, hows your little un doing and how are you post SPD? hope all your pains went away really soon xx


----------



## livin

Hi ladies, welcome to the newbies too. Not posted in here in a few days but I still check in on you.

Wannabubba - glad your feeling better now after the weekend, think the hot weather played a part as I was a bit down that I couldn't do anything with the kids in the lovely weather. Thankfully, they were happy playing in garden and out with their friends, just me that felt guilty.

Mrs G, Caroline and Lynn, so good to hear from you all and that things are much improved for you.

Nineena - glad your finally getting crutches, word of warning though, they can make it easy to do too much walking, so don't overdo it, build up slowly. I used them a fair bit right at the start and suffered in the evening as I took having them to mean I could do as much as I could manage cause they were helping, when in fact come evening time the pain was brutal.

Newlywed - Got to agree with Nineena re the wheelchair, I'd get back on to your physio and ask her about getting one through the hospital, since when was it the red cross job to provide it. Your entitled to have a wheelchair if its deemed necessary, overweight or not, contact physio and explain that red cross couldn't help and you really can't wait. Not sure if its an option for you, but I was offered hospital admission for pain control purposes due to my level of pain. It wasn't an option for me because of my other kids and childcare issues, but could it be an option for you. Also, did physio give you a tubigrip to help with the abdo muscles separation, I know I found this helpful.

First baba - I've had spd with all 3 kids and vaginal births with all 3 too, DD1 was undiagnosed - told it was normal aches and pains of pregnancy, when it wasn't. DD2 diagnosed around 24 weeks but had been suffering for a fair wee while. Was given a tubi grip and support belt at that time, not much else. DS3 diagnosed at 11-12 weeks, on crutches by 15 weeks and also sick leave from job (which was office based with first 3). I was induced at 38 weeks with DS3, the pain was unbearable and I was taking co-codamol 30/500 and diclofenac as prescribed by doctor. DD2 and DS3 labours were fairly quick. I've been told I'll be induced with this one too, to discuss it with consultant in 2 weeks.

Only thing I'd say is if its your first child your cervix may not be favourable to allow for induction, I have also been told that some hospitals are now only willing to induce you at 39 weeks as there is a risk of breathing difficulties for the baby when artificially induced before 39 weeks. 

My pain is manageable, I'm definitely much worse in the evening, finding I need to do less and less now as any sort of strain and I suffer badly for it. Still using heatpacks, paracetemol and if necessary I'll take the occasional co-codamol, but due to breathing problem DS3 had a few hours after delivery, I try not to take these now I'm in third tri as his difficulties were put down to the amount of codeine I had been taking - no one told me otherwise.

One final thing I've found so helpful in the past few weeks is that I got a satin type bedspread, folded in half and have put it on my side of the bed. If I need to turn, the sheet slides and makes it so much easier to turn over or even to get out of bed.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol -Livin, me too... with the satin bedsheets, I have bought a couple of satin nighties too in an attempt to help me 'slide' about less painfully. 
Only a few more days and you'll be saying 'I am having my baby this month' How exciting!

Lynn -EJ is looking so cute in that pic, what a gorgeous wee smile. xx


----------



## nineena

Wow thanks Livin i think i'll have to heed that warning coz im the type of person to feel like i can do it all and just go overboard. Perhaps i'll curb my planned weekend activities lol. Oooo i love the hint about satin bedding, i might have to give that a go. Had another really bad night last night, have started with the pain right inbetween my groin again and i think my body's starting to get prepared coz ive been having mild period pain on and off last 24hrs which is annoying. Managed to stay codeine free til 4am this morning so was quite pleased with myself over that but still spent a lot of the night sat up in bed leaning forward grrr so i was feeling a bit tetchy anyway and THEN i got a letter this morning fro our occupational health department, my manager has sent through a referral asking for a medical assessment even though my sick note runs til my mat leave/A/L starts. I didnt even know you could see occy health whilst still off???? So i rang them and explained i was 7 months pregnant with SPD and can't drive and they were very apologetic and didnt understand why manager had referred me and told me to speak with her so i did and she just said i'll speak with human resources and see what they suggest. Grrrr she can be a bit silly with her decisions sometimes but i'd love for them to come out and see me at home let them see how difficult it is grr grr grr.

Ok need to get off my soapbox now, sorry about that rant girls but just makes me feel like she's questioning me being ill grrrrrr.

Is anyone doing anything nice today? Im stuck on my own til gone 9pm tonight coz hubby's at college after work, does drive me crazy being cooped up inside all day, would have liked to have gone to free bingo with my mum but she's flitted off to Wales til next week, lucky thing.

Oooo on a nicer note, hubby's manager held a big team meeting yesterday and theyre all getting standard 2% payrise but also being given every friday afternoon off starting next week until August coz the company feels bad not being able to give them a larger payrise so we're both happy bunnies :) xxx


----------



## Farie

Hi ladies

Please may I pop in and ask a couple of questions?

I'm nearly 13 weeks and over the last few days have been getting increasing pain in my right buttock/hip area :blush: its sharp/shooty pain and doesn't stop me walking/riding etc and doesn't hurt while I'm doing this. Its not sore in bed turning over or when I move my legs apart :haha: Yet!

In the last 24h I've noticed its spreading to both bum cheeks (sorry TMI!) and when I stand after sitting for any length of time the pain sort of shoots down my legs a little. Once I'm up and about it gets better. Bending down is sore too? Particularly on the right where it started.

I have a m/w appt on the 3rd so will pick her brains but I just wondered whether any of you have anything similar?

Sorry if this a bit of a nuisance, I know a lot of you are in so much pain and my little niggles probably seem silly :flow:


----------



## bky

^^That sounds to me a bit more like sciatica (I've got both now, oh boy!). Not much you can really do about either though.
Do bring it up to your MW. My physio referral actually went through pretty fast (since you'll probably be getting it through the same hospital as I did) after I reminded my MW.


----------



## nineena

Afternoon my lovely ladies :)

Farie does sound like sciatica, its horrible, i get that now too its like the worst ever toothache grumble grumble grumble but deffo mention it to mw when you see her next. Nice warm baths tend to help and try taking some paracetamol and dont sit in same position for long periods.

Well i went to see my lovely new physio today and oh she is lovely, gave me accupuncture and although i cant say ive noticed any immediate pain relief as such i do feel a lot more relaxed. She also told me that i'm hyperflexible and thats why ive developed the condition, she described me to a tee and said they usually find that ladies who are bigger who develop it usually really stuggle to lose weight coz they cant find the right exercise to lose the weight or they tend to be the opposite and be very slim and enjoy gymnastics etc. Ive ALWAYS struggled with my weight but am also very bendy, ive only been "normal weight" when i was 16 and that was only by going to the gym every day doing a 2hr workout. Funny thing is my sis is the complete opposite, shes into pole dancing (not dirty for exercise) and is amazingly toned and bendy but found the only way to stay that shape is by doing her pole for 45mins every day. She said that if we wanted another child she'd advise me to tone up the muscles in the pelvis beforehand so give me some extra support so i was really pleased coz she wasnt condescending about my weight atall so am feeling lovely and positive now and i got my crutches although its VERY weird walking with them, think it will take some getting used to lol xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Nineena -have heard that accupuncture can really help some ppl -wish my physio done it. Let me know how it went. 
I went for another aromatherapy massage session yesterday -so lovely at the time, so relaxing and the oils smell so nice. When I came away though, my abdo muscles were agony, think it was probably the extended time with tubigrip off combined with the positin I was in for massage and OW!! Then I was so achey around my pelvic area for hours, was actually thinking of phoning up and cancelling the next session. Then went to bed last night and had the best night's sleep in months - OMG woke up refreshed this morning. First time in ages , so I think I'll persevere with the massage even if its just to get the odd night sleep lol. I only have two more sessions before baby time anyway -or maybe one if baby is a wee bit early; my next appt is at 36 +3, then 39 +3.

So I have been taking paracetemol only for a few days, and resting much more -after what Livin said about one of her previous baby's having breathing difficulties and me wanting a home birth; I have decided that this I am not taking any more codeine unless absolutely neccesary. Might mean getting out less and getting extremely bored lol but if its going to affect baby then no more.

Welcome Farie - sciatica sounds likely but worth mentioning to your mw.

Hope all ladies are well and have a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## livin

Wannabubba

Just to clear up the codeine issue, I was taking 2 co-codamol 30/500 up to 4 times a day and diclofenac 3 times a day. This is the way it was prescribed and I wasn't told to stop or reduce for third trimester. I still take up to 2 co-codamol in in a 24 hr period if I really need as my consultant has said this is a safe amount. Please, if you need them, take them.

My DS was perfectly well when born, his apgar was 9 at 1 minute and 5 minutes, it was about 2.5hrs after he was born, he turned blue through lack of oxygen, so it was all a bit strange. Think at the time, they had no real reasoning for this, and therefore they said it was the codeine, but I'm not 100% sure it was. 

Sorry if I have worried you unnecessarily.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Livin - I have only been taking 8/500 co-codamol when really required but have found myself really just overdoing lol - and then having to take more and more co-codamol to overcome it. So thanks for the reassurance, I will continue with codeine when neccessary but still feel that I was pushing it some times, when not really neccessary lol -the nesting kind of took over for awhile lol. Thanks again xxx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Harry needed oxygen for sometime after his birth, think it was about 15 mins DH said, it hadn't occurred to me that the codeine might be why!


----------



## nineena

Afternoon ladies, hope everyone's having a nice weekend. Afraid mine wasnt what i imagined. Went to order the pram which was great and very exciting then we went into town with my crutches, was feeling very positive and still very excited but OMG i did not realise how much pain i was in coz i've not done anything really since being off sick for last few weeks. I just couldnt do it, managed to hobble about for an hour before crumbling down in tears, it was so so so painful and i just felt like such a huge failure not even able to do a simple function like walk and even worse my hubby has never seen me cry unless it was from an argument or from happiness so it made him feel really helpless too :( Ended up lying on settee for most of the day drugged up with codeine and had an early night. Feeling much better today so not in as much pain.

Really ladies i do think you're so amazingly strong managing to get on with your day to day lives with all this pain, youre truly inspirational hugs xxx

On a happier note ive just had my Sainsbury's shopping delivered by the most helpful and friendly delivery guy, he brought all the food in for me and was just really cheery, we've never had shopping delivered by them before but others from different stores have always been miserable and not said a word and just dumped the shopping on the doorstep so that's cheered me up :) xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

oh Nineena -sorry you had such a horrible Saturday (other than ordering your pram woohoo!!). I remember doing very much the same when I got my crutches -as if the crutches are somehow going to make the spd better lol -yes -they are a great help ,help to keep the pressure off my pelvis and stop me shuffling like a 100y.o woman but in small doses only. And oh how soremy hands get too, whenever I overdo the crutch usage. Take it easy today and try not to overdo it on the crutches xx :hugs:

As for coping day to day ,I too have the upmost respect for those women with young families etc who need to keep going regardless, at least my other three children are a bit bigger, and dont need lifted or anything. Having spd and small children must be so difficult - big hugs to you all xxxx :hugs:


----------



## livin

MrsGlitz said:


> Harry needed oxygen for sometime after his birth, think it was about 15 mins DH said, it hadn't occurred to me that the codeine might be why!

It could have been Mrs G as its known to depress the respiratory system,he's happy and healthy, thats the main thing.


----------



## nineena

Afternoon ladies, hope everyone managed to have a lovely long weekend :) Can tell its back to working week now as the weather is miserable again lol. Well im at my first antenatal calss tonight so really looking forward to that. Think i managed to get somebetter sleep last night, not necessarily longer but when waking i wasnt in as much pain so perhaps crutches are helping better than i thought. 
Oooh hubby and I went to cinema yesterday to see Prince of Persia, it was so fab and i had the most HUGE ice cream sundae, it was GORGEOUS and i managed to sit comfortably all the way through film. Not got any movement planned for today even though hubby has taken his own car for a change so i could venture out if i was so inclined but im going to go for a nice warm shower in a little bit and try and keep as rested as i can for ante natal later :)

Hugs to all you brave, strong ladies xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies, hope everyone is relatively painfree and doing well.

I have given in to co-codamol again -I tried to get up off the sofa yesterday and found I couldn't even lift my left leg at all. My right one, I was kind of shufling forward attempting to drag the other behind but couldn't move for the pain. Had to shout to DH to come help me, AND I was desperate for the loo at the time. DH even suggested getting me a bucket to pee into lol but I managed slowly with his ssistance up to the loo; where I had to stay as I couldn't manage the stairs back down again aaarrgghhh!!! Missed Cougar Town because of it!!! I took some painkillers, had a long bath -that was fun trying to get in and out NOT!!! - and gradually it felt a bit better, but this morning I am so sore again -and haven't even done anything yet!!!!!

Thank God DH was there -if not i'd have been totally stuck and probably have wee'd myself in the process -wth!!!!! 6 more weeks of this aaarrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! 

Have a good one ladies, at least the sun is s'posed to come out later and it's to be nice for a few days -although that really depends on what weather report you watch lol and DH has the next few days off, so I have some company from tomorrow until next Wednesday and a chauffeur and teamaker and helper of getting off sofa lol 

xx


----------



## nineena

Morning all, Wannab i'm so sorry youve had a horrendous sounding day yesterday, this pain is really no fun. Im sure the weather does play havoc though, maybe its the damp or something coz i was particularly in pain yesterday too and needed help just to get to stand up. Hey ho, ooooo i think i must have had a relatively decent night's sleep coz for starter's i'm awake at this hour lol and i only recall waking up twice between midnight and 6am woohoo i cant remember the last time i got more than 90mins sleep in one go am defoo going to continue with having baths before bed and a hot chocolate, its clearly working at the mo

Oo had 1st ante natal class on Tues and i was so freaked out by it, im such a wuss lol, they were passing round this moulded thing of your cervix at the different stages of labour and it just made me feel really queasy lol and then the doll through the hips, im sure theres something to be said for lack of knowledge too haha, still it was good fun, next week we're looking at difficulties and different birthing positions then week after a tour round the labour/delivery suites so that should be entertaining :)

Well hope everyone has a lovely day, think i might see if i can get in a few mor hours beofre officially waking up today hugs xxx


----------



## livin

Hi ladies, thought I'd pop in and see how you are doing.

Nineena, glad you got your crutches and they may be helping you.

Wannabubba - no point being a martyr to pain, take the codeine and don't feel guilty about it. I still take mine even though I don't think they do that much.

I'd been feeling pretty rough from Sat through till Tuesday, was absolutely shattered, in so much pelvic pain, also have regular pains in stomach and back - seriously thought a couple of times it was labour starting - but it wasn't too be.

Was at 36 wk midwife appointment today and baby is 4/5 engaged (didn't think subsequent babies engaged), explaining why pelvis is so much worse, also still measuring 5cm ahead and she said baby is large, all contributing to the pain I'm feeling. MW said since I'm at consultant next week no point referring me for growth scan, but has requested in my notes they review my fundal height. Starting to come out the other side now and feeling bit brighter than I have been. 

See consultant next wednesday re induction, I'm so hoping she agrees to 38 week induction rather than 39, but if truth be told, I'm seriously wishing that I go on my own before then. MW said today consultant will decide based on what is best for me and baby and I have a good case for 38 week induction, but still to be prepared that they may not even check if I'm favourable next week, as its still early on even though I'll be 37 weeks.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Livin -poor you, with baby practically fully engaged; no wonder you are in so much pain - I am hoping my little guy doesn't engage until labour -thought this was the 'norm' too but obviously like everything else in life, there are exceptions to the rules.

I have been up since 5:30 this am with the damn pain -was out for an hour yesterday walking around the shops with my DD and that's me sore, knackered and totally done in -oh the joys!!!!

Slightly off topic but ... One of my bump buddies had her baby yesterday - I cant believe it!!!! She was due the day before me and had her 6lb 2oz baby boy yesterday morning -spontaneous labour and natural delivery. Over 5 weeks early. Both still in hospital as they were keeping an eye on his breathing etc but all seemed good and well last night. 

It's really strange, so surreal- as I started the group when we were all ttc ,then we graduated to First tri together etc and now Our First baby is here already!!!!!!!

Shouldn't wish my baby comes before he is ready (and I feel kind of guilty for doing so -if he was early and poorly I'd feel terrible) but have to admit I'm a tad jealous lol - bet I go overdue and have to suffer like this for another 7 weeks. Okay, definitely dont want him to arrive before 37 weks as I want my home birth but still -PLEASE NOT LATE!!

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## nineena

Morning ladies :)

Livin really hope all goes well with consultant appt and they agree to induce you :) 

Wannabub i dont think its bad of you to be thinking about bubs coming early i do it all the time, partly coz im so excited to meet her but also because of the amount of pain im experiencing but everyone knows you would never want to put your baby's health in jeapordy. It is weird though seeing people giving birth when theyre due round about the same time as yourself. I didnt think it was common for non 1st babies to come late??? Thought they came earlyish or on time and then really fast?????

Well i had a nice day yesterday, got my hair cut so feel loads better and the aching when sitting is still keeping at bay and i again only woke twice between midnight at 6am so i think the little bit extra sleep is deffo helping. Am off to accupuncture again at 2pm today so looking forward to that and then i get hubby home from 2pm woohoo so we're nipping into a textile shop to see if we can get some nursery curtains and then 2moz hubby is taking my mum into town to get her phone fixed and im going to plod along and see how far i can get. If worst comes to worse my mum has a wheelchair she wont be using coz she has a mobility scooter when doing shopping but we'll see.

Have a lovely afternoon my lovely ladies, hope the pains stay at bay xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nineena said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> 
> I didnt think it was common for non 1st babies to come late??? Thought they came earlyish or on time and then really fast?????

Well my first was 3 days late, second baby was 9 days late, third baby was 4 days early so no real pattern at all; and there was another mum to be on here expecting baby number 10 and she went overdue by about a week, so I am going to presume my little man will be late or at least the full 40 weeks so as not to be too disappointed lol :haha::haha: Subsequent babies labour's were much quicker though. 

Honestly, as long as I reach 37 weeks and dont go beyond 41 w +3d then I'll get my home water birth -so that's all I should be hoping for really isn't it??


Livin- hope your appt goes well ,and you get the induction date you want xx :hugs:xx
Hope everyone is enjoying the sun xx :hugs: xx


----------



## kate1984

Hi ladies, I have been stalking this thread for a while and have now found it's time to ask a few questions...

For the last 10 weeks I have had crutches, been diagnosed with SPD at physio, i do all my excersises im told to, I take co-codamol, basically i have no life which im sure your all far too familiar with.

Im 26+1 now and very upset and scared at the prospect of potentially another 16 weeks of this hell, i sleep on the sofa as I cant get upstairs, have to pee and poop in a commode in my bloody dining room as i cant get upstairs to the toilet, i live on the downstairs of my house and im so sick of being in pain.

My MW just sort of tuts and says that all women have aches, and just dismisses me, i have a consultant appointment on the 24th so hoping for some more help, but what help could i get? I have a 7 year old and 5 year old daughters to look after and feel like im failing as a mother, i cant even bath my own babies... im so low at the moment and just cry all the time.

Is it just a case of me going 2 weeks over (i had to be induced with the girls) or can somebody do something to stop this misery???

any advice greatly appreciated, and hope your all enjoying this lovely weather xxx


----------



## livin

Sorry to hear things are so bad for you. Some consultants will induce you early for spd, and due to the severity of yours I wouldn't think they would let you go 2 weeks over.

I don't think there is much more help they can offer you apart from adnission to hospital for stronger painkillers, which they will only give if they can monitor the baby. I was offered this but had to refuse due to having 3 other kids.

I would be sure you speak to your consultant at your next appointment and not a junior doctor, so you can get a definite answer. I'm seeing my consultant on wed re early induction of labour.


----------



## kate1984

I hope you hear good news from the consultant, i knew really in my head that there isn't anything that can be done, i think im just clutching at straws because im so fed up with feeling pain all day long.


----------



## wannabubba#4

So sorry to hear you are having such a hard time Kate -I would definitley speak to your consultant about how difficult things are. 

With this being baby number three ,you may well be favourable for induction earlier than the full 40 w, and I would hope if things continue as painfully for you then they wouldn't allow you to got to 42w.

In saying that ,hopefully things will settle down a bit for you before then.

Hope you have a better day tomorrow and good luck with your consultant. 

Do the physio's in your hospital do accupuncture?? -it's s'posed to help (although my physio doesn't do it, so I am going by hearsay only) 

xx


----------



## kate1984

I did enquire, but accupuncture is something that has to be paid for privately in my area, or at least that is what i have been told but it is worth asking again and see if i get any joy i suppose!

Thanks for that xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

kate1984 said:


> I did enquire, but accupuncture is something that has to be paid for privately in my area, or at least that is what i have been told but it is worth asking again and see if i get any joy i suppose!
> 
> Thanks for that xx

Me too -my physio isn't trained ,and the ones that are trained in accupuncture are not obstetric trained so they wont do it.

I have looked into private sessions but at £40 for initial consultation and first appt, I was a bit miserly and decided against it lol -it might not even work afterall.

My mw' s do aromatherapy massage, which they state can help too - but hasn't helped me but it's something else to ask about.

xx :hugs:


----------



## livin

If your willing to pay for it, apparently the bowen technique is a god send. I couldn't find any local practitioners, but the girl who recommended it on her, was the girl who has had the wors spd I have ever heard of.


----------



## wannabubba#4

livin said:


> If your willing to pay for it, apparently the bowen technique is a god send. I couldn't find any local practitioners, but the girl who recommended it on her, was the girl who has had the wors spd I have ever heard of.

Yep -I heard great things about this too

xx :hugs:


----------



## b23

Hi all :flower:
Do you know if you can be more prone to SPD if you have one leg which is longer than the other? 
Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## nineena

ARGHHHH just did a whole long post and stupid comp deleted it before it submitted GRRRRR


----------



## nineena

Will try again....

Afternoon lovely ladies, hope we're all feeling very positive and relatively pain free today :)

Katie so sorry to hear you're having such problems at the minute but i can 100% vouch for accupuncture, i had my 2nd session on Fri which is provided by physios at my NHS and this weekend was able to do so much more and rather than being stopped by physical pain it was exhaustion that tired me out!!! Still really struggling with sleeping at night and if i sit still for too long its almost impssible to stand up again and do have days where i have to crawl up the stairs etc but if the pain before was a 10 i'd have to say on average it's now down to a 6!! Also just coz midwife has said the physios dont offer accupuncture does not mean it's true, my midwives didnt realise our nhs offered accupuncture and neither did GP so it's worth asking them directly!!!

B23 as for longer leg i have no idea unfortunately, have you spoke to midwife or GP about it?

Well i'm planning on having a lovely relaxing week this week, realised that we dont have a single free weekend now until july so been trying to re-jig a few arrangements to give me some time with hubby, seems silly but for last few weeks we've hardly seen each other coz he goes to night school after work and now we've started ante natal classes then its weekend and we've had plans EVERY weekend, feels like ive not seen him for months and in a few weeks we'll be too tired to spend quality time together. 

Hope everyone has a lovely week and dont do too much hugs my lovely ladies xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

I have had a lovely few days thanks to my DH being here and taking the strain for me lol -he helps out a lot when he coms home from work but I realise what a difference it would make to me having him here full time lol -maybe I could get him on prescription hahaha. 
Still not sleeping great ,but catching up during the day with naps; and have decided that a couple of co-codamol at bedtime are much better than letting the pain build up and build up til I cant walk lol.

Anyway -I am having braxton hicks quite regular now -it is quite exciting actually yay!!!
I know from expereince that this does not mean I am going into labour imminently but it's nice to feel my body remembers what to do. 

Hope everyone is doing okay xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Hiya girls, i joined this thread during early pregnancy when i was diagnosed with SPD and then it seemed to improve, now its back with avengence. i feel like im 80 yrs old. i was up at 2am in pain managed to re-arrange myself in bed and nod back off but woke again an hour later and admitted defeat and got up. so im quite bog-eyed, the kids are on half term school break so no chance of a nap :( i was ment to have my 1st physio class appointment tomorrow but my baby-sitter has let me down so going to have to cancel :( if i could find the damn letter!.

What pain relief are you all on? 
my doc has give me 30/500mg co-codamol, but they make me feel drunk and spaced out so i only take 1 30/500mg co-codamol and 1 500mg paracetamol. not that it helps. but im sure i read that LO can get addicted to the codine in 3rd tri so im wary of taking them.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning Tudor Rose

Is that you on maternity leave now then??
You managed really well, well done to you.

Pain relief wise -I am only taking regualr paracetemol (3 x daily) and 2 co-codamol 8/500 at bed time. There are other occassions when I find the paracetemol aren't enough but then I try and just substitute one paracetemol for one co-codamol. They (even at the low strength lol) make me dizzy and floofy too haha; and I am very wary of taking them this late in third trimester too. I am planning a home birth, and dont want any hiccupos with babies initial breathing at birth or yes, any obvious addiction probs after birth would be horrible too -want a nice chillaxed baby lol 

I rest as much as possible, only go out on my crutches for maximum an hour or so a day (and every few days only); use my heated wheatbag frequently and really try not to overdo the housework etc. Luckily I have nested like crazy over the past few months and am very almost totally finished with that ,so I can relax the next few weeks and hoepfully keep the codeine to a minimum.

Hope you are feeling a bit better, try not to overdo it -it's easy to think that becasue you aren't working that you can do SO much at home lol; but there is a reason you aren't at work lol

Hope everyone is having a reasonable day, and as painfree as possible. My DH goes back to work tomorrow, it's been so good having him here to help lol -guaranteed i'll overdo it and be sore for a few days once he has gone.

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## nineena

Afternoon ladies :)

Hiya Tudor sorry your problems have re-emerged, it really is a horrific condition, as wannabub has said you just need to try and spread things out and dont be too hard on yourself. I got given crutches just over a week ago and foolishly thought theyd turn me into superwoman, went shopping in town and within an hour was in tears and couldnt walk for the rest of the weekend. Ive got codeine separate from the paracetamol which i find works more effectively but i too have tried weaning myself off it over the last week or so and actually havent needed any since Fri night so im deffo attributing that to the accupuncture!!! Still need to take paracetamol every 4-6hrs but i still see it as massive improvement. Wheat heat bags are always at my side too for when i get a bit stiff, just pop them in microwave for a few mins and some of the ladies here mentioned satin bedding to aid turning in the night well i foolishly gave mine to my house rabbits (dont ask) a few yrs ago so only had the pillow cases left so ive got 3 pillows satin covered in bed and it does make it easier and so soft on the skin lol.

Well ladies i actually got 2 lots of 3hrs undisturbed sleep last night i'm so pleased, think baby must have moved off my bladder too coz ive lost that horrible urge to urinate every 20mins but she's deffo still head down coz i could feel her hiccuping away in bed last night ooo and i had the most weird experience...my tummy was pulsating, not braxton hicks it was pulsating for about 35mins, never seen anything like that before and i think i'm starting to lose more of my mucous plug (sorry TMI) not that it means ill be giving birth anytime sooner haha.

Well ladies hope youve all got lovely quiet days activities ahead, my shopping has just arrived so i put that away and now ive got nothing to do but relax til parentcraft at 6.30 tonight....should be entertaining!!!!! hugs for now xxxxx


----------



## livin

Hello ladies, glad to hear somethings are improving even though the pain is still there, taking it easy really is the key.

Tudor, I can take 2 cocodamol 30/500 over a 24 hr period, however, can't take them both together, take 1 cocodamol and 1 paracetemol. I only take these if i've reached the point where I'm crawling up the stairs or can barely walk a few steps. This is under consultant approval as my GP wold only prescribe 8/500.

I vouch for the heat wheat packs, satin sheet on bed to help turning and regular paracetemol. Crutches can also be helpful if you need to get out, but don't overdo it.

Well consultant for me tomorrow, so hope I get the answer I want, ie they will induce me next week. I have now finished my 3000 word essay 1st draft and sent it off for approval. All my baby clothes/items have been washed and are now just waiting for my little boy to fill them. All I have left to do for next couple of weeks is relax. 

Pain was awful yesterday, but was due to me sitting for too long writing my essay and not getting up to stretch as often as I should have. I therefore took my co-codamol and paracetemol before bedtime and had a slightly better sleep than normal.

Oh and the most exciting news is that I lost my mucous plug this morning, so there may be hope I might go early myself, rather than being induced.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Livin - woohoo!!! Hope your appt goes well tomorrow and they agree to your induction but even better -if you went yourelf before then.

OMG -I remember first finding this thread and neither of us were even in third tri yet and we are now talking about you having your baby. WOOHOO So exciting, cos once your baby is here ,it cant be too long til mine yay!!!!!!

Best of luck, keep us posted xxx

Nineena- glad to hear you got a better sleep, and hope your parenting class goes well xx


----------



## kate1984

livin - i really hope you get offered your induction, i will looking for a update with that, as it is what i so desperately want when the time comes! Although you going on your own would be fantastic!

I managed 2 hours sleep (broken) last night and have been sat watching rubbish from 4:45am and really just dont know what to do with myself, i almost took myself off to the hospital as i was sobbing and in a right mess, but realised there was nothing they could do either and so i should just shut up and calm myself down lol. SPD is really not helping my hormones :(.

have a lovely pain free day ladies xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Morning ladies
Wannabubba- yes im on maternity leave now, thank goodness.

last night wasnt any better woke in pain, again, in pain this morning so moving slowley, off to visit my parents later they havent seen the kids since easter, so said i,d come down. its doesnt help that babys head is now engaging which i knew as i get nerve pains down my legs i had it when DS had engaged in my last pregnancy. i definately wont be doing this again lol i know once LO is here i.l be okay again but i wont be going for baby No4!
Hope your all having a pain free day


----------



## nineena

Hi everyone, well this isnt SPD related but just had to share my antics last night Well i had an adventurous day yesterday, should have had antenatal class last night but felt really poorly, went really dizzy, sickly and kept get hot and cold flushes and my BP had gone to 142/98 so i rang docs who told me to ring delivery suite who obviously told me to come up to be checked over. Well they decided pretty early on that baby was fine and it wasnt any gestational problem but my pulse was extremely slow. Got seen initially by 2 obstetric docs who were arguing, one saying i had an irregular heartbeat and uneven bloodflow so they did an ECG and decided from that i deffo had something wrong with my heart coz the ECG wasnt right so they wanted me seen by the cardiac time so i had to sit and wait. Had bloods taken and in the meantime night staff came on so the night obstetric doc came to see me and decided that it was very likely i had a clot in my lung and needed a chest xray so i got sent off for that and then admitted to maternity ward to wait for A&E medics to see me. They came just after 1am and told me that the obstetric docs had gone completely OTT and there was no evidence of cardiac problems or a clot in lung and that bloods had suggested infection and said it was likely to be middle ear infection with vertigo and prescribed anti-biotics. It was just absolutely crazy BUT the nursing staff on the maternity ward are absolutely lovely, you can help yourself to tea, coffee and hot chocolate and theyre really friendly, brought me weetabix with hot milk and kept coming in asking if they could get anything for me so came home very early hours of the morning coz i didnt want to stay in overnight and just flopped into bed knackered, think ive had the best night's sleep i've had in AGES though lol!!!!

Made me realise though that i really do need to get my hospital bag packed lmao


----------



## livin

Glad it was good news in the end Nineena, not the serious heart/lung problems.

See consultant and spent 50 mins with midwife today, all good news. Go in next Thursday night for induction, if I don't need the prostin they will just take me to delivery suite on Fri morning and break my waters. Midwife said I'm 2cm dilated, cervix soft and floppy, gave me a long membrane sweep on consultants instructions, said she had pulled cervix forward. She tried her best to get me into ward on Tuesday night and then Wednesday night, but thursday was the earliest they could fit me in. I'm happy with that anyway, I can finally see an end to the pain.

Consultant was very pleasant, just asked about pain, home/family circumstances, previous labours/inductions, sleep pattern, said she had seen me sitting in waiting room and I looked very uncomfortable. Said no point making me wait till 40 weeks as that would just be cruel, but felt 37 weeks was just too early to induce, but was happy to allow the stretch and sweep in the hope I went into labour myself, also said this isn't something that she would normally offer so early on, so felt quite privileged lol.

Thought my hind waters had broken and thought I was trickling slowly, she done speculum test and found it to be loads of mucus discharge which was causing problems, however, I've been having loads of period cramps/tightenings since yesterday evening, so fingers crossed the stretch and sweep works and I go before I need to be induced.


----------



## nineena

oh wow Livin that's great news, so glad theyre inducing you so you'll be out of pain and discomfort soon, how exciting you'll have baby soon YAY!!!!!

Well im still very dizzy and my pulse is 56 but not sure what to do about it coz they discharged me with slow pulse and aside from still feeling dizzy i dont feel unwell they said if i was short of breath or had chest pain to go back and i dont so i'm just chilling out and going to have a very early night methinks. On a very positive note im not in pelvic pain...woohoo :) xxx


----------



## linsg

b23 said:


> Hi all :flower:
> Do you know if you can be more prone to SPD if you have one leg which is longer than the other?
> Thanks in advance :thumbup:

Hi, You are definately more prone to it. This is the reason that mine is so bad, i'm having physio which is def helping xxx


----------



## linsg

Hi girls, hope you aren't suffering too much.

Does anyone esle feel like they are counting the days till their baby arrives? I am, and i feel soooo ungrateful. I want this baby so much and i know that there are people who would give anything to be pregnant. 

I'm still on medication for sickness and on crutches for spd. Needlesss to say, as i'm sure you are all the same, but i'm exhausted and can't remember the last time i had a good nights sleep because of all the pain and cracking. My poor 2 year old DD has got so used to her mum being rubbish thats she's actually started trying to help me to move around the house, it breaks my heart.

I'm sorry for the winge but i know that of all people, you ladies will understand how i'm feeling

xxx


----------



## b23

linsg said:


> b23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :flower:
> Do you know if you can be more prone to SPD if you have one leg which is longer than the other?
> Thanks in advance :thumbup:
> 
> Hi, You are definately more prone to it. This is the reason that mine is so bad, i'm having physio which is def helping xxxClick to expand...

linsg, when did you start experiencing symptoms?


----------



## linsg

b23, I was about 24 weeks when i started to get pain in my pubic bone. Are you in pain now? x


----------



## nineena

linsg said:


> Hi girls, hope you aren't suffering too much.
> 
> Does anyone esle feel like they are counting the days till their baby arrives? I am, and i feel soooo ungrateful. I want this baby so much and i know that there are people who would give anything to be pregnant.
> 
> I'm still on medication for sickness and on crutches for spd. Needlesss to say, as i'm sure you are all the same, but i'm exhausted and can't remember the last time i had a good nights sleep because of all the pain and cracking. My poor 2 year old DD has got so used to her mum being rubbish thats she's actually started trying to help me to move around the house, it breaks my heart.
> 
> I'm sorry for the winge but i know that of all people, you ladies will understand how i'm feeling
> 
> 
> 
> xxx


Don't be sorry for having a moan, we all feel like that...in fact i think im ridiculously whiny since being pregnant lol. I certainly know you're not alone in counting down the days til baby's born, i feel really selfish in wishing that they'll induce me at 38wks but it doesnt make me feel i love baby any less. Pregnancy is difficult enough without adding complications and there's only so much that a person can put up with before feeling the strain. I got told by midwife on maternity ward the other day that in her opinion anyone over 30wks shouldnt be doing anything but relax with her feet up lol and aside from the obvious difficulties with that i can genuinely see her point coz it is knackering being pregnant, add onto that pain and then OMG i cant imagine being sickly too well i think i'd just feel like giving up. 

All i can say is am thinking of you and really hope you do get some good days to outshine the bad 

huggles xxxxx


----------



## b23

linsg said:


> b23, I was about 24 weeks when i started to get pain in my pubic bone. Are you in pain now? x

Nothing major at the moment, just if I stand up for too long or walk too far but that could just be a combination of getting a bump and becoming lazy - is it too early to be SPD?


----------



## wannabubba#4

b23 said:


> linsg said:
> 
> 
> b23, I was about 24 weeks when i started to get pain in my pubic bone. Are you in pain now? x
> 
> Nothing major at the moment, just if I stand up for too long or walk too far but that could just be a combination of getting a bump and becoming lazy - is it too early to be SPD?Click to expand...

Nope not in my experiencE anyway, I had first twinges of paina t 13 weeks and by 16 weeks was on crutches with severe pain and immobility. Hope you are feeling a bit better hun - it is miserable !!!

linsg - I know how you feel -I feel so bad for complaining sometimes -its such a blessing to be pregnant and to be carrying a healthy baby but still, we are only human and it would not be possible to go through this type of suffering without moaning occassionally. That's why this thread is brill, cos we can moan as much as we like and maybe give our SO's a break lol - my DH is brill but I am sure the whinging and crying must get to him sometimes.

Livin - Great news about your induction date -even better if you go yourself before but either way not long now. Brilliant, cant believe that this time next week you'll either have your lil one or be going in. Wish it was me -I have had a shit night and day -DH went back to work yesterday and as predicted I have been so sore -didn't do anything crazy lol -but did have to drive the car myself ,rather than be chauffered, make my own cups of tea, hang out the washing myself lol -not a huge mountain of chores but Ow!!!!!! Woke up at 3am and haven't been able to get on top of it all day. Pity party at mine sob sob!!

Ninena -glad the accupuncture appears to be working, and hope all the vertigo symptoms go soon. Yay for washing the baby clothes lol 
xxx


----------



## kell

Hi girls :) I know i'm abit early to be posting on this thread but i am in abit of pain ALREADY! I had severe SPD with my last baby, it was so bad i could barely get out of bed. I'm only 6+2 now but i'm already feeling some mild pain....i know its just gonna get worse :( x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Kell -what a shame! Hope it's not as bad this time around. Have you made an appt with physio? , got a support belt sorted out etc already? -I would get all this done nice and early, and start the preventative measures aleady ( legs together, one stair at a time, sitting to put on clothing and shoes, no hoovering ,no pushing shopping trolleys etc) to try and limit any damge or pain.

I felt my first twinges early on but had actual pain at 12 weeks and it still took me unti l16 weeks to get off my bum and get help -by which time it was too late and I ended up on crutches and have been ever since. At least, I am beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel now, but it has been a long road.

Hope you are okay today , and all the other lovely brave ladies here -hope everyone is relatively painfree and okay. I am bloody sore still, knackered from not sleeping and just about ready to burst into tears if anyone shows me any kindnessat all lol -thank goodness it's almost the weekend and DH will be here to take care of me xxx


----------



## nineena

Evening ladies, wow Kel im so sorry youre suffering so early on but like wannabub says the earlier you get help the better things will be so definitely mention things to midwife and physio :)

Well was a bit gutted today, went for accupuncture and they told me they couldnt do it coz im on antibiotics meep BUT on the plus side i told her how well ive been doing and not needed codeine atall for over a week so she's said to leave things as they are and for me to ring when i want another session so i'm going to see how things go and just keep taking things easy

huggles to you all xx


----------



## kell

Thankyou :) I'm not in any major pain yet, just a dull ache. I'm just worried about it getting worse as my pregnancy goes on. I've been told if you have spd once you are very likely to suffer with it again? So i guess i'm doomed lol. I've not sorted anything out yet but i will defo do it nice and early to hopefully avoid too much pain! 

So sorry to hear that you are both suffering :( it really is so painful i know. Thankfully you are nearing the end of your pregnancies, not long now and you'll feel so much better! Thankyou for the advice :flower: xx


----------



## nineena

Well my friend had SPD really badly with her first pregnancy and ended up in a wheelchair and unfortunately needed over 12 months of physio after BUT in her 2nd pregnancy, despite needing support belt and crutches earlier on she wasnt anywhere near in as much pain and was a lot more mobile right up to giving birth and the pains went away straight after so just coz they predict youre going to get it again does not mean it has to be as severe!!!!!

Hope everyone's having a lovely day, not done a lot here suprise suprise but that's not a bad thing, just had a lovely steak ciabatta dinner followed by mint choc chip ice cream mmm it was lush and think baby loved it too either that or she's annoyed by the temp change coz has been kicking me and rolling around under ribs for past 25mins lol. Ooooh slept loads better again last night, got 4 1/2hrs before waking woohoo pulse still ridiculously slow though and was a meagre 54 just before bed but checked bubs out, she was kicking doppler like made and making weird bubbly sounds lol and her HB was between 140 and 150 as usual :) Ooooo AND i managed to go 11hrs without paracetamol today wahayyyyy :) xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

I was talking to a friend of a friend last night, Nineena and she said the same funnily enough lol -she has three kids, spd each time but first time ended up hospitalised for final 6 weeks due to severe immobility and pain, second time -mild discomfort only throughout -did not need crutches and just wore the support belt etc and was very careful with preventative measures, third time - did need crutches latterly only, but no way are severe as first time, so I guess it's not always the case that things get progressively worse each time.

Hope this is the case for you too Kell, fx'd and take it easy and see your physio ASAP 

Wonder if Livin as had her little baby yet??? She had a sweep last week and thought things were beginning to happen. How exciting!!, I am looking forward to an update soon -if not she is been induced so soon - so either way another baby is gonna arrive this week, another baby story and pics yay!!!

Have a good Sunday ladies xx


----------



## kell

Thanks ladies :) you've made me feel loads better. I did suffer terribly last time so you can imagine i don't wanna suffer like that again! Will get onto physio v.soon.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend :flower: x


----------



## Ang1873

I've got my first physio appointment tomorrow!!

thank goodness, I was on holiday last week and i done a lot of walking - too much i'd say and i think i've just been silly because this week's been a nightmare :(

I was so sore in bed last night, its not my pelvis but my hips and bottom of my back, i also have a slight cold just now and when i sneeze i feel like my lower backs going to burst open :(

anyway - i'm hoping for a miracle tomorrow (wishful thinking?) i'm 23 weeks so got a long time to go.

I know everyone is different but how soon after birth does the pain subside? i feel like an 80 year old just now and can't bare the thought of struggling when babies here!


----------



## nineena

Hiya Ang sorry to hear your suffering too. Think the consensus is within 6wks of baby being born that most people are fully recovered, some its a lot sooner and some it can take longer. 

Ooo wannabub you're on last box now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

nineena said:


> Hiya Ang sorry to hear your suffering too. Think the consensus is within 6wks of baby being born that most people are fully recovered, some its a lot sooner and some it can take longer.
> 
> Ooo wannabub you're on last box now!!!!!!!!!

Hi Ang and sorry to hear your suffering also -hope all goes well with your physio; as for afterwards make sure you get some physio follow-up. I never did last time around, it was 8 years ago and there didn't seem to be so much understanding or support back then and I wasn't offered any follow-up. I felt much better imminently after the birth but never 100% and even several years later I would get a really achey pelvis if I had been walking alot ,or dancing or climbing loads of stairs etc. Nothing that required crutches or painkillers but it was still there.

Nineena -yep woohoo last box on the ticker , and one month to go from today and also officially on maternity leave as from today too -yay!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## nineena

woohoooo how good does it feel to not be on sick!!!!! My sick note finished today and annual leave starts tomorrow then mat leave in 3 weeks :) We're near the end ladies wahooo!!!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

nineena said:


> woohoooo how good does it feel to not be on sick!!!!! My sick note finished today and annual leave starts tomorrow then mat leave in 3 weeks :) We're near the end ladies wahooo!!!!!

Lol -it's such a relief isn't it? I have been on A/L for the past 3 weeks so have been not 'technically' been off sick since then and it just made me feel so much better, don't know why but it really did lol. Hated going to the GP, gettings sicklines and having to send them to work and phone in (again!!!) lol. But now, I am on maternity leave yay- and it's even better haha. 
Wont be long for you either.

xx :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## livin

wannabubba#4 said:


> Wonder if Livin as had her little baby yet??? She had a sweep last week and thought things were beginning to happen. How exciting!!, I am looking forward to an update soon -if not she is been induced so soon - so either way another baby is gonna arrive this week, another baby story and pics yay!!!
> 
> Have a good Sunday ladies xx

Thanks for thinking of me, no I'm still here. Cramps and aches stopped through the night on Fri/Sat. Still got severe back ache which is hindering me even more. Also still getting blood tinged mucus discharge, so things are obviously happening, just not quick enough for my liking, lol. Just got a couple of last minute things to add to labour bag like snacks, but I need to go out and buy them and I can't be bothered. To go into hospital at 8pm on Thursday evening, if necessary they will give me prostin then, if not, they will take me to deliver suite on Fri morning and break my waters, as I was already 2 cm dilated.

Sorry to see new faces come on board, but glad you have some form of support in this thread.

My spd hasn't got worse this time, its just as bad as it was last time, started couple of weeks earlier though. Get to physio early and use preventative measures to prevent deterioration is the best bit of advice I can give at this stage.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hope you go yourself soon Livin, but if not then it's not too long til Friday 

Hope everyone is okay today xx


----------



## nineena

Livin really hope things get moving for you soon and your LO is with you before weekend :) It's very exciting hehe.

Feeling good SPD-wise again today, just managing nicely on paracetamol hope everyone else is doing well :) xx


----------



## linsg

Hi girls, Hope you are all well.

I have to say i'm just here to gloat at the mo (sorry), and give a message of hope to some people (hopefully!).

I've had 4 physio sessions now and i am sooooo much better!!!! I think my physio is a miracle worker. THe physio combined with the crutches means that i am now not in agony all the time, but more of a manageable pain.

I just feel so lucky, from all the reading i have done about PGP i know that it is more about management than improvement. My physio explained why i'm improving, i have one leg shorter than the other, which casued the pgp to be so bad in the first place. But this is now the reason that its getting better, because it can be treated with massage, manipulation etc!

I hope you don't think i'm being awful, but i'm just so relieved, i couldn't have carried on with the pain i was in.

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

linsg said:


> Hi girls, Hope you are all well.
> 
> I have to say i'm just here to gloat at the mo (sorry), and give a message of hope to some people (hopefully!).
> 
> I've had 4 physio sessions now and i am sooooo much better!!!! I think my physio is a miracle worker. THe physio combined with the crutches means that i am now not in agony all the time, but more of a manageable pain.
> 
> I just feel so lucky, from all the reading i have done about PGP i know that it is more about management than improvement. My physio explained why i'm improving, i have one leg shorter than the other, which casued the pgp to be so bad in the first place. But this is now the reason that its getting better, because it can be treated with massage, manipulation etc!
> 
> I hope you don't think i'm being awful, but i'm just so relieved, i couldn't have carried on with the pain i was in.
> 
> xxx

You gloat away hun -it's nice to hear some positivity on here. :flower:

My physio attempted manula manipulation on me at an early session but found my pelvis was not misaligned at all; I just have a very unstable pelvis which she couldn't do anything for unfortunately.

I actually managed a few hours unbroken sleep last night and am hoping that I can actually make it out the door today -going stir crazy lol :wacko::wacko: -so even if it kils me I am getting out for an hour or so

Have a good day ladies , hope everyone is relatively pain free :hugs: xx

And Nineena -glad you are ahving a few good days, hope it lasts xx :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Livin -tomorrow is the big day yay!!

So exciting, good luck, hoping all goes well

xx


----------



## nineena

Afternoon all :)

Livin hope you're coming back soon with some very good news hehe :)

Linsg so glad you're feeling so much better, makes a huge difference on your mental state doesnt it :)

How's everyone else faring especially in this hot weather? My SPD still seems to be really well controlled at the min and im still managing on just paracetamol. Was in hospital all day tues from 3am in morning with suspected pre-eclampsia that they then decided was likely to be a brain bleed coz of my anti-coagulants but brain scan ruled that out so they decided i'd had a bad migraine and eventually sent me home when BP had been normal for 4hrs, it went from 155/98 on arrival to hosp to 117/71 on discharge :) Just hope the next few weeks are a bit more uneventful now til baby decides to make an appearance lol. Will be away now til Monday as visiting family over from USA so cant wait for that,. hope everyone manages to have a lovely weekend and that pain is being well managed and if not that everyone manages to get some enjoyment from this glorious weather we're having

huggles all round xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nineena said:


> Afternoon all :)
> 
> Livin hope you're coming back soon with some very good news hehe :)
> 
> Linsg so glad you're feeling so much better, makes a huge difference on your mental state doesnt it :)
> 
> How's everyone else faring especially in this hot weather? My SPD still seems to be really well controlled at the min and im still managing on just paracetamol. Was in hospital all day tues from 3am in morning with suspected pre-eclampsia that they then decided was likely to be a brain bleed coz of my anti-coagulants but brain scan ruled that out so they decided i'd had a bad migraine and eventually sent me home when BP had been normal for 4hrs, it went from 155/98 on arrival to hosp to 117/71 on discharge :) Just hope the next few weeks are a bit more uneventful now til baby decides to make an appearance lol. Will be away now til Monday as visiting family over from USA so cant wait for that,. hope everyone manages to have a lovely weekend and that pain is being well managed and if not that everyone manages to get some enjoyment from this glorious weather we're having
> 
> huggles all round xxx

OMG Nineena, glad you are feeling better - how scary for you -thought you'd been AWOL for a while lol:haha: -was hoping it was just because your spd was so much more manageable tho' and nothing like that!!!!

Have they increased your mw appt -to keep an eye on things?

Well have a lovely weekend with your visitors and yay!! for the fabbie weather -it is glorious here today -hope it lasts!!! 

My spd has been quite good for a few days too -fx'd that lasts too lol - although my abdo muscles have been really sore instead lol -I think it's due to me no longer being able to wear the doubled over tubigrip (its too small, and too hot lol) so I'll have to persevere witth it -but not long now hopefully 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good Luck Livin -hope things happen smoothly and speedily xxx :hugs:


----------



## nineena

Nope no additional follow-ups, wasnt even seen by obstetrics they treated me on a medical ward but im seeing consultant next thurs anyway so will be filling him in on recent events lol,

am just hoping this weekend is extremely uneventful and we can just enjoy spending time with family coz next time we see them our bubs will be almost 2 and my nieces and nephews will be 8,6 and 3 1/2 :(, last time we saw them was on our wedding day in July 08 and the youngest was in her mummy's tummy still so planning on taking LOTS of pics ooo and that reminds me hubby needs to dig out camcorder 

Yay for SPD improving, perhaps its the heat warming our joints and making them more maleable hehe :) lets hope it lasts at least 4 more weeks haha xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nineena have a fab weekend with your guests, hope the weather sytays nice for you -although I had HUGE hippo feet again yesterday lol -really could do without any more hindrance to my mobility lol :haha:

:hugs::hugs:

Yay for Livin -wonder if her baby is here yet? Feels so near when ppl you've been 'talking to' / msg-ing for ages are now having babies
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Getting so excited for mine -although keep dreaming that he is a she haha -:haha::haha:
DH is getting really excited about the imminent new arrival too now and its so cute to hear him talking about it in that really excited way too :cloud9:

Have a good day ladies ,I am off for some more aromatherpay today - mmmmmm -although the oils are phototoxic so I cannot be sunning myself afterwards lol :nope:

xx


----------



## livin

Hey girls, I'm back home. 

Had Evan at yesterday morning following induction, got prostin at 10.30pm, had severe back ache when I came off monitor which I had been on for 4 hours, apparently baby's heartbeat was decelerating, but it was really the antequated machine they were using. Got off that about 1.15am, back was breaking, took my own co-codamol and paracetemol, no difference in pain, put tens on at 2, managed in ward with this until 4.00am and asked to see midwife, she examined me and said I was 4-5cm at 4.15am. She would call labour ward to see if they could get me down as they had been really busy, WTF I'm thinking I need gas and air now. Anyway, they said yes, got down there about 5, hooked to monitors, kept on tens, started on gas and air about 5.15am whilst lovely midwife phoned hubby. Told I'd be reexamined at 8 when new midwives came on, she did this and said I was only 1-2cm I could've cried, she tried to break waters but didn't manage, thankfully doctors did, this was around 9.00am. Laboour progressed quickly and I delivered him around 11am, he weighed 8lb 8.5oz.

When contractions come near the end and baby is bearing down, spd pain is last thing on your mind, OH said I actually managed to open legs really wide at one point, I knew I had done this as I remember thinking they were open, but they had to be so baby could move down. SPD pain definitely improved, but afterpains after your 4th baby OMG. Am bottlefeeding so thankfully able to take my cocodamol.

Got home yesterday evening, 6hr discharge, went to bed around 9pm to grab a couple of hours sleep, OH said he'd see to baby, he was up/down with him, around 4am I told him to get some sleep and I'd see to baby, fed, winded and changed him, wrapped him in thin blanket and put him down around 5am and he is still sleeping - must have been missing his mummy.

PS: Forgot to say, another younger girl was in hospital ward with me getting induced at 37+4 due to spd, when I went into ward this girl was sitting cross legged (in a basket shape like kids) on the bed, I was thinking how the hell do you manage that with spd, I'd be screaming the place just trying to get one leg into that position, let alone 2, even OH commented on it.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Livin MANY CONGRATS on your baby boy -Evan is a fab name too -well done to you, brilliant weight also, anothe rpound on there if youd beeen left til 40 w lol

So proud of you, looking forward to a pic of your wee guy.

I am not looking forward to the after pains lol -I remember them being bad enough after number 2 and 3, as I breastfed then too, and that s'posedly makes it worse haha as the uterus contracts back quite strongly -trying not to think about it now haha

Doesn't it bloody annoy that ppl get mis-diagnosed with spd ALL the time??? There is no way I can even cross one leg over the other, never mind sit like that -and pre pregnancy I done it all the time, so its not like I just couldn't do it due to flexibility or anything - its just TOO BLOODY SORE!!! haha -and 37w+4 too, probably not with other kid at home to run around after too, makes me a bit mad lol.

My mw mentioned yesterday about another spd sufferer who went consultant led and got her sweep at 38 w and delivered in the CMU that evening (and could have delivered at home if that was her choice too) - I am now wishing that I had agreed to go consultant led, and at least then I'd get assessed for an earlier sweep (38-39w, nothing mad lol) because my mw's wont do a sweep until 41w :dohh::dohh:.

Dont know if I am too late now :nope: -I was so scared of my choices being taken away from me that I was adamant that I'd stay entirely with the mw's -oh well !!

Anyway ,listen to me rambling on!!

CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Evan, well done again, hope he is settling in nicely and you are recovering well. Enjoy your lil man xxxxx


----------



## livin

Some piccies of my little man.


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v423/zitamcnaught/no%202/evan/Photo0045.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v423/zitamcnaught/no%202/evan/IMG_0138.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v423/zitamcnaught/no%202/evan/P1000616.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v423/zitamcnaught/no%202/evan/P1000601.jpg


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well done again livin and your baby boy is gorgeous 

Kiss for Evan and hugs for you xxxxx


----------



## livin

Thanks wannabubba, your turn next.

SPD continues to improve, still got some mild pains at top of legs/groin, but can go up and downstairs easily. Also still sore turning in bed, but not to same extent and not as painful. Got some backache today but painkillers helping with all the aches and pains, and I'm feeling pretty good, considering I only had him 2 days ago.


----------



## wannabubba#4

That's really good to know, I am in agony just now -have been since Friday night. I had aromatherapy massage on Friday lunchtime and felt a bit achey afterwards but thought it would settle down, but it's worse n worse boohoo. 
:cry::cry::cry:

I am shuffling about like a 100y.o., crawling upstairs and generally just moaning and crying all weekend -nice for everyone else around me... NOT!!! - I am trying to keep it to myself but it's so sore!! I dont know if maybe baby has dropped a bit too, cos my pelvis actually feels like it is going to split and the shooting pains down my thighs are terrible.

So THANKS for the pep talk -be worth it in the end, I know!!!! :hugs:

xxx Love n hugs to you and Evan and the rest of the family too of course xx
:hugs:


----------



## mandie2309

i had severe spd with my second pregnancy which kicked in at 11 wks. i have a metal rod holding my lower spine up so the doc's said thats why i got it so early and so badly..bad back plus spd is not good! i had a c section at 38wks last time and midwife says it will have to be same this time.

i am 20wks with my 3rd pregnancy and spd hit me at 8/9wks this time and now i am on crutches and almost at the end of my tehter with it. my kids r 7 and nearly 4 and i cant do anything with them, even get out of bed at times. i feel so useless and hate myself for faling pregnant and letting my boys down. i really dont know how i will make it another 18wks. on the up side spd went last time a day after my c section but i just want to be 'me' again and not some big pregnant useless thing!
mand xx


----------



## Caroline

wannabubba not too late to see consultant now, he may well see u now.

with my 1st pg with spd I didn't see consultant until 35 weeks & that was 'cos I was reluctant to wait til 38 weeks as my other 2 had been born by 38 weeks & I didn't know if I could even deliver naturally. I saw @ 35 weeks, then he reviewed @ 37 weeks did sweep @ the appointment & induced next day.

Ring mw & say u r struggling & could you see consultant.

Not long to go now hunni.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Caroline ,I think I am going to have to -the thought of going up to 2 weeks over and being like this for another 5 weeks is more than I can bear - I want baby to be healthy but please not late !!! My mw is coming to see me on Friday -I'll ask her then, as I know she is at least pro home birth and wont try and take my choices away, whereas some of the others will have an 'I told you so ' attitude - I can hear them already lol.
xx :hugs:

Oh Mand!! - listen to me complaining and you sound as though you have it much worse than me, with a bad back and sma l children too -hope you are okay xxx At least my kids are 8, 12 and 15 and are a bit more self sufficient at their ages. :hugs:

Hope all other ladies are coping okay today and relatively pain free
xx :hugs: xx


----------



## Firstbaba

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to congratulate Livin on the birth of her beautiful baby boy - your story gave me real hope and a bit more confidence about everything and your little boy is gorgeous - well done!

I am getting induced on Friday, I 'll be 38+1. I spent most of last week in hospital with a suspected blood clot on my lung due to immobility, this was ruled out with a VQ scan which was a horrible claustrophobic experience so they then did a abdominal u/s to check if my gall bladder was inflammed - also thankfully all clear, they concluded that as baby is in 99th centile he/she was squashing all my internal organs to a point that was causing me so much pain that I needed morphine to settle it, they didn't think the constant use of crutches was helping either.

I am simply terrified - I can't lie on my back, part my legs hardly at all and the thought of the CTG for hours at a time and internal examinations fills me with horror at the pain of it all. I jsut keep telling myself that I've never done this before and it could well be the case that my body wil take over and it will all be nothing like I'm imagining.

This week the pain has been unbearable, if I could crawl everywhere I would, weight bearing is excruciating as baby has started engaging. I've realsie I've been pretty much housebound for 10 weeks now and I'm starting to go a little crazy now!

Wannabub I hope you get seen and get taken early, I know how unbearable it is.

Can't wait to meet my baby though, I know it will all be worth it then and how down I feel right now will fade into insignificence - just wish Friday would hurry up and get here!

Love to all the SPG ladies x


----------



## Caroline

With induction they don't normally hook u upto to CTG for hours. Normally its 40 mins b4 induction to get baseline trace, then after introduction of pessary/propess monitor for max 1 hr, then its only for 30 mins every couple of hrs or so.

Internal done initially to see how favourable u r (they may be able to break ur waters) then its not really done for several hours. Internal can be done on ur side tho so need to separate legs.

As for labour I found kneeling on bed leaning over the back comfortable also gently bouncing on ball helped in early labour.


----------



## Bexx

Hi girls, wish I'd come across this thread earlier. I started having pelvic pain around 21wks and had my first appt at 25wks where I was officially diagnosed with SPD. Been back once more since then (33wks) and have another appt tomorrow as I'm having a lot of trouble with my sacro-iliac joint - it seems to need manipulating every so often.

Doesn't help that my left leg is slightly shorter than my right. I'm using a shoe support to raise it slightly, but am getting the majority of pain around my right hip now.

I wouldn't say I'm anywhere near as bad as some of the ladies in this thread, but these last few weeks are getting much harder. My whole pelvis feels under so much pressure from baby that sometimes I almost collapse when trying to stand. I have to rely on hubby helping me out of chairs quite often and I've often found myself getting stuck in certain positions, like when kneeling on the floor to get the washing out of the machine. I'm all too familiar with the fun (not) of trying to turn in bed and getting up for the loo in the night can be absolute agony.

It's really been depressing me this last week though. I don't know if it's a combination of where baby is laying (he's started to engage over the last month) and the SPD, but now I get muscle spasms, numbness and shooting pains in my right buttock when trying to have a bowel movement. It's made me scared to go to the loo and I'm worried about having this pain while delivering.

I'm sure the physio will re-align whatever parts of my pelvis are out of whack again tomorrow, just hope it does the trick.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Bexx -hope the physio can re-align things for you and make you a bit more comfortable and not long to go now -fx'd your baby isn't too late xxx

This is baby number 4 for me , and I am so hoping he doesn't become engage at any time soon ,cos the pain in my pelvis ,down my thighs etc already is getting unbearable -I have every sympathy with you xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ow ow ow ow -I am so sore these past few days- c'mon baby I cant stand too much more of this boohoo

I have maybe overdone it a bit as its been a busy week with my youngest son's school activiites, but still sports day, end of term service, award ceremony and talent show to go- so no reprieve yet!! I came home from the school show last night and could hardly walk, am still like this today - can't straighten up, can hardly lift my legs at all OW OW OW!! I am not sure if maybe baby has dropped down a bit though too ,as the pressure I am feeling on my pelvis is incredible too, especially when I stand up.

I really dont know if I'll make it to these events this week, but I hate the thought of missing seeing them boohoo.

Spoke to mw about a sweep- she says 40w+ only -so that's 14th July for me and I'll be 40w +1d then haha and there is an antenatal clinic on that day. Going to see her on Wed, so may mention about seeing a consultant though to see if the doc will authorize an earlier one -like 39 w would be fine; I know its only a week but this is not fun at all.

Hope all other spd sufferers are doing okay and relatively painfree xxx


----------



## livin

Wannabubba, definitely sounds like baby has dropped, thats what happened with me and pain increased.

Sorry I've not been around for support but I have a uterine infection and a uti following birth of little man. Kept thinking afterpains were horrific and had passed a few clots but thought it was normal, although I was in tears daily. Mw checked me and found things not contracting back down. Now on antibiotics and routine painkillers and still feeling rubbish. 

However the good news is that I've hardly thought about my spd, not sure if its because painkillers are helping or that I'm not feeling pain due to having more severe tummy pains, either way I'm not complaining.

Take it easy girls, hope your weekend is as painfree as possible.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Livin -hope you are feeling better -sounds like a horrid time you've had.:hugs::hugs:
Glad the spd is less bothersome though, I am just dreading having my baby and still being in pain and DH has only 2 weeks paternity to help out. I know it DID resolve quickly last item, but things weren't nearly as severe the last time. Just getting a bit scared of being like this AND having a tiny baby depending on me :cry:

I can't walk again today- DH had to practically lift me from bed this morning, I am taking regular co-codamol, 3 x iron tabs per day, antibiotics and have anti-fungal cream for a query foot infection and am thoroughly p*ssed off -the iron tabs are causing the most horrendous heartburn and it's only a matter of time that with codeine + iron that I am totally constipated too boo hoo :cry::cry:

Sorry for the miserable post -just feeling sorry for myself, now need to go and put on my 'brave smiley' face and try and get on with the rest of the day 
xx:hugs:


----------



## livin

Sounds like you need to have a good cry to rid yourself of the frustration:hugs::hugs:. Fingers x'd you go well before the 40 weeks hun,but by the sounds of it, I think you maybe need to see comsultant to request sweep prior to when mw can do this. It really is an unbearable pain that makes everything difficult and you miserable:cry:.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi ladies

Congrats Livin!

Wannabubba definately see if you can have a consultant referral for early sweep.

My pain has gradually got worse again :cry: I think I am going to have to call up the physio, it's almost as bad as when I got signed off and am now on codeine again. I've to go back in 2 weeks to my GP to see how I am getting on with that and if needs be I will be given dihydricodeine again.


----------



## wannabubba#4

MrsGlitz said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Congrats Livin!
> 
> Wannabubba definately see if you can have a consultant referral for early sweep.
> 
> My pain has gradually got worse again :cry: I think I am going to have to call up the physio, it's almost as bad as when I got signed off and am now on codeine again. I've to go back in 2 weeks to my GP to see how I am getting on with that and if needs be I will be given dihydricodeine again.

Oh no MrsG -have you seen your physio post birth at all? Mine has recommended I see her straight afterwards for postnatal exercises etc.
I had no follow up after the birth of my last baby, and the spd never went entirely- still had the odd day when my pelvis ached and I could't walk up lots of stairs etc -even years after having my last son; so prob worth phoning your physio again and getting some advice. 

Hope you are okay. This is my worst nightmare scenario; having my baby and still being in this much pain - I am useless at the moment, never mind having an infant depend on me :cry::cry::cry:

xx


----------



## kate1984

Im am so fed up today, I had a week where i didn't need to take co-codamol or anything and I thought it was getting a bit better, but last night was horrendous! My legs are so stiff and i feel like i have been kicked in the pelvis! My hips are popping, clicking and grinding and i hurt so much!

I cant see a end to this.... i have had enough, really and truley have had enough of this, hope you ladies have a nice pain free day xxxxx

p.s sorry about the memememe post, just struggling to be positive today lol


----------



## Caroline

MrsG mine is flaring up a bit too. Had to resort to drugs yesterday. If it doesn't settle I'll go back to GP.

Want to go see osteopath too, but not sure if too early 'cos bf so still lots of hormones floating around.


----------



## nineena

evening ladies sorry ive been awol this past week, been in hospital since 18th june after giving birth to my gorgeous baby girl Ella Jane at 10:51am on Friday 18th. 

Woke up at 4am on the friday thinking i needed a wee but my water's broke and water literally gushed everywhere and everytime i tried to stand up there was more gushing out, woke hubby and asked him to ring delivery suite whilst i ran to toilet with a towel between my legs lol 20mins later we arrived at hospital just as my contractions started. Got taken into delivery suite and they checked me out and i was 1cms dilated. They put monitor on me and baby then contractions started coming thick and fast in little clusters. I'd get 5 or 10 mins without pain then constant contractions for about 15mins that were just getting worse and worse. After about an hour they checked me again and i was 3cms dilated and just kept losing more and more of my waters so they gave me steroid injections coz it was obvious Ella was on her way. Gave me gas and air at this point coz i was in so much pain and writhing around the bed, couldnt stand up coz every time i did more water poured down my legs. Then they offered me pethidine coz blood pressure shot up from pain and i was very distressed, then they gave me something to bring down my blood pressure then put a clip on Ella's ear to get a better reading of her heartrate coz the machine wouldnt pick it up coz i was wriggling around. I remember looking at clock at 10thinking ok im about a 1/3 way through this labour i think i can do this. Then started getting uncomfortable pressure feeling down on peri-anum and they checked me again and asked if i felt i could push so i was trying to explain between then constant contractions that i felt pressure but didnt know if i could push and they were like nect time you get the pain push as hard as you can coz i'd gone from 3cms to fully dilated in just over 2hrs. Took 16mins for me to push lil Ella out into the world, they were talking about ventouse or forceps at one time coz her heartrate dropped so at that point i pushed like crazy and out she literally popped after drowning 2 doctors in more fluid. 

She cried after being rubbed down but was so so tiny so i didnt get a cuddle immediately coz they rushed her off to special care, turns out she only weighed 3lbs. Then i got taken down to theatre coz my placenta wouldnt come out and had to have it manually removed, doc did try while i was conscious and told me i'd need to suck as hard as i could on gas and air but i was literally howling and he made me lose 800mls of blood so they had to take me to theatre coz i couldnt have epidural coz of being on anti-coagulants. Not sure what time i came round but got a visit from the special care docs who told hubby and i that Ella needed to be transferred to Manchester intensive care 30miles away coz she'd started aspirating when they put something down her throat and chest x ray showed her oesophagus wasnt connected to her tummy but to her trachea instead so after lots of tears my gorgeous tiny baby was taken to Manchester and i was transferred about 8hrs later. 

Ella had surgery on Monday 21st to repair the problem which went amazingly well and was only on ventilator for 22hrs. She was in intensive care til Wednesday then got transferred into HDU where she developed a chest infection and needed oxygen and anti-biotics but has done so well they transferred her to the nursery this afternoon and we've been told surgeon is so happy with her progress she can be transferred back to our local SCBU when they have room for her. She's got a tube direct into her tummy for her feeds at the min but we've been having a go a breastfeeding but she's not quite developed the sucking reflex yet. She's also maintaining her own temp now and theyre hopeful she might be out of incubator by the weekend so we just need her to feed orally and gain weight now :) I'm just so so so in love, it's unbelievable. I got discharged from hospital this evening so this is the first night ive not been in the same building as her. Oh and SPD pain has almost completely gone woohoo!!!!!

Here's some pics of my gorgeous girl :)

Oh and before i forget, Livin, CONGRATS on birth of Evan, he's just beautiful, hope you're both doing well and everyone else i hope SPD pain is easing xxxx


From left to right, just born and on SCBU, mummy's first cuddles one day old, after surgery 4days old and last 2 taken today
 



Attached Files:







100_0803.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 2









Picture 003.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 1









Picture 019.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1









Picture 054.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1









Ella2.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wannabubba#4

WOW Nineena -congrats. :hugs::hugs:
She is beautiful and so tiny -only 3lb's eh? She sounds like she is doing brilliantly - you've got a strong lil girl there. 

OMG cant beleive you've had your baby already -you'll prob think I am a total bitch saying this, with Ella being early and having breathing /suckling probs but I AM SO JEALOUS -I want my baby too -sorry :blush::blush:

Kate - I know how you feel , so fed up here too and convinced baby is going to be late -so could be another 4weeks :cry::cry:

Caroline -sorry to hear the pain is bad again; hope it all settles down soon:hugs:

Bloody SPD!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## linsg

Nineena,

First of all, congrats on th birth of your beautiful daughter!!! You sound lik you are coping fantastically well with everything, you certainly have been through it haven't you. Its great to hear that Ella is doing so well. How many weeks were you when she was born?

xxx


----------



## livin

Oh Nineena, congrats hun, she is beautiful and ever so tiny.


----------



## nineena

Thanks ladies for lovely comments :) Wannabub course i don't think your mean, its horrendously frustrating this final few weeks and i wasnt in anywhere near as much pain as you are!!!! 

Linsg i was bang on 35wks pregnant when i gave birth so she would be 36+4 if she was still inside me but is 11days old :)

She's being transferred back to Wigan special care in the morning so i'm really pleased coz it means i'll only be 3miles away from her instead of 30. Is making amazing progress each day, we managed 4sucks on boob today before she fell asleep but i was watching her sleep and she's started sucking in her sleep so she's obviously learning and remembering in her sleep, its so amazing to see.

Really hope you're all not in too much pain and not waiting around much longer for your gorgeous bubs to arrive xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nineena said:


> Thanks ladies for lovely comments :) Wannabub course i don't think your mean, its horrendously frustrating this final few weeks and i wasnt in anywhere near as much pain as you are!!!!
> 
> Linsg i was bang on 35wks pregnant when i gave birth so she would be 36+4 if she was still inside me but is 11days old :)
> 
> She's being transferred back to Wigan special care in the morning so i'm really pleased coz it means i'll only be 3miles away from her instead of 30. Is making amazing progress each day, we managed 4sucks on boob today before she fell asleep but i was watching her sleep and she's started sucking in her sleep so she's obviously learning and remembering in her sleep, its so amazing to see.
> 
> Really hope you're all not in too much pain and not waiting around much longer for your gorgeous bubs to arrive xxx

That's great news Nineena -will be so much easier for visiitng and a good sign tht she is doing fab too xx :hugs: xx


----------



## nineena

How are you feeling today hun? Been reading that your pain has gotten really bad, have they talked about a possible induction yet? Sorry if youve already said just not read through previous posts yet


----------



## wannabubba#4

nineena said:


> How are you feeling today hun? Been reading that your pain has gotten really bad, have they talked about a possible induction yet? Sorry if youve already said just not read through previous posts yet

Morning - I have a mw appt today, so hoping to have some good news about an earlier sweep at least. I am planning a home birth so would need to totally give up on that if I wanted to go for proper induction; but am hoping that with baby number 4, a sweep would work (wishful thinking I know :shrug:). My mw's are saying 40 -41 w (depending on which one I talk to lol) so I need to see if I can get a doctor to authorize it /do it at maybe 39weeks (or 38 lol, if I can pin one down today haha)

I am not getting my hopes up though, I know its a long shot :cry:

Hope Ella has had a good night and has a good day today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nineena

Howd it go with midwife? Any positive news? Ella doing fab, is over in wigan now and out of her incubator :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

nineena said:


> Howd it go with midwife? Any positive news? Ella doing fab, is over in wigan now and out of her incubator :)

Hi Nineena ,so good to hear that Ella is doing so well, and out the incubator already. I s she feeding okay and gaining weight? :kiss::kiss: Kiss for Ella and Hugs for you :hugs::hugs: - must be a rollercoaster of emotions -my wee nephew was 9 weeks early last year and spent his first 3 weeks ventilated in NICU, then SCBU for 5 weeks then home -hope Ella is home really soon xxx

Well my mw asked me yday what I wanted to do -basically if I still want the home birth then I cannot have an early sweep or induction obviously - so I am persevering and praying that my lil guy decides to come out soon lol :haha::haha:. One mw says 41 w for sweep but she stopped for hols yday haha, so hoping that as as soon as I reach the magic number of 40w that I'll get a sweep then -but not holding my breath -as they are very reluctant - risk of prematurely rupturing membranes and subsequent cord prolapse being one of the concerns (espec as baby is not engaged and proably wont engage until labour, being number 4) so I can understand it - but it's so frustrating lol :growlmad::growlmad: - I read on here EVERY day '' having my sweep today'' and at 37 -38 weeks usually lol :haha::haha: but with first and engaged babies I s'pose

Today so far has been okay ,even managed to DTD (sorry TMI) last night to try and speed things along (didn't do anything haha) but I am feeling okay suprisingly lol. Haven't been out of the house since last week (except for MW appt) though so may be totally stir crazy by the time baby comes :wacko::wacko:. Have taken to sleeping with my tubigrip on -hot sweaty, uncomfortable but not waking up in excrutiating pain every time I roll over so manage a few hours sleep last nigh so bonus !!

Cant be long now -I just want my baby now though -hurry up wee guy!!

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## nineena

wow this thread sure is quiet these days. Aww must be really annoying for you now but least youre still on 4 home birth and i still think youre amazingly strong coping with so much pain!!

Ella is fed via tube the majority of the time but is awake for feeds from me twice a day at the min and managed 2 lots of 25min feeds today so didnt need as much via naso gastric tube. shes certainly developing a lil personality lol and has figured out shes got a tube in her nose and keeps trying to tug at it when her scratch mits are off. also cried for a feed for 1st time today which was nice and shes looking round more when she is awake. she'll be going to 4hrly feeds in a few days so should become more alert, theyve just had to be careful with milk quantity with her surgery. She gets weighed 2moz but last wk still weighed 3lbs


----------



## livin

Nineena, glad to hear Ella is doing so well, hope she has put on weight when she gets weighed.

Wannabubba, your so close now, I'm sure when you've had your home birth and are in your own bed after delivering the little one you'll be thankful you didn't give in and go to hospital just so you could get sweep. Still keeping fingers crossed you go before your due date.

Me and the little man are doing great, only thing is now I've stopped taking painkillers for the womb infection as its getting better (although still on stronger course of antibiotics), I'm starting to feel some pain in pubic triangle. Just about to phone physio to request post natal check which I need to have within 6 weeks, otherwise she won't be allowed to see me. Going to try for appointment for next week, in the hope that things will have settled more by then. Can't believe little man is only 17 days old, feels like he's always been here and I'm just loving being a mummy to a baby again, as well as watching how good the other kids are with him, so protective of him its cute.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies - so jealous of you both with your baby's lol -I want mine to cuddle too haha

Well down to single figures now and fx'd wont be too long to go now.

Nineena -glad to hear Ella is doing well, hope she has put on some weight at her weigh -in but as babies do tend to lose a percentage of their birth weight in the first few days the fact that she is still 3lbs is good xx

Livin -sorry the spd is being troublesome still, but glad to hear you and Evan are doing well too -17 days already 

xx


----------



## linsg

Hi ladies, hope you aren't suffering too much. 

I just wanted to come on and tell you that today my physio recommended the use of a maternity tens machine on my back, she said i can start using it now (as i'm nearer the end) and although i can't use it directly on my pubic bones the nerves go from the back round to the front.

I was planning on hiring one for labour anyway but thought that as i can use it now i might as well buy one. I've just ordered a mama tens from amazon for £43 inc delivery.

i thought maybe some of you ladies that are getting towards the end might like this idea.

xxx


----------



## dizzyisacow

i had this in my last pregnancy and to be honest hadnt a clue what it was. i told my doc and he said theres nothing i can do about it.
i read that if i had it in my last pregnancy its very likely i will have it again.
my symptoms were:
couldnt turn over in bed. couldnt open my legs, couldnt bend much, it was basically my hips, the only comfort was a bean bag chair. it sometime hurt to walk and it hurt to get out of the car.
im glad i know what it is now


----------



## wannabubba#4

hI dizzy - hope your spd isn't too troublesome this time .In my experience my spd IS a lot worse this time, but it's not always the case. Make sure you get seen by physio early for core strengthening exercises and advice. Always try and move both legs together -getting in / out car etc; one step at a time going upstairs, sit down to put on shoes socks trousers etc, dont hoover, push shopping trolleys as this can seriously exacerbate things and roll over onto side when getting up from lying down. This is just a few of the main tips on preventing the pain getting worse. There are prob loads more, if you look through this thread you'll see more (although it IS huge haha). Pelvic support belts are useful too -physio can supply or you can buy them your self.
Oh yep, and rememeber your regular kegels (pelvic floor exercises -really are invaluable).

Take care and congrats on your pregnancy xxx


----------



## dizzyisacow

thanks alot hun!! ill be visiting if it starts up again. the worst part is no one knew what it was and didnt realise just how painful it was.


----------



## Raven24

hi i suffered last time it just appeared one day and i had to use a walking stick for a few weeks it was horrible, at work last night i had been standing for about 3 hours (they dont know im pregnant yet) and when i tried to move and bend down i felt the pain again and i almost burst into tears im so scared of getting it again i dont think i could cope with it this time not with william to look after so im hoping i can keep it away with some gentle walking every day.
how is every one else feeling?


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

Sorry to push in, but my midwife has finally reffered me to the physio and says it seems like the pains I keep describing are SPD. My doctor said it was sciatica and wouldn't have it any different but today I could of screamed when I woke up, the pain is just radiating out of my pelvic bone, across the bottom of my bump, hips, back and legs. :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## livin

Wannabubba, how are you.

Really hoping you have had baby since you last posted.


----------



## wannabubba#4

livin said:


> Wannabubba, how are you.
> 
> Really hoping you have had baby since you last posted.

Nope :nope::nope::nope: still here -EDD tomorrow, but not even a twinge lol - I am getting a sweep on Wednesday but my mw has said they are happy for me to go 14 days over before induction aarrghhh!!!:wacko::wacko:

I could give in and say 'enough is enough' and get started earlier in hospital though, so I really can't complain; just need to wait it out for my home delivery -see if he;s not here by 41 week though, thinking I may jsut agree to go in -NOT wanting to wait untilk 42 weeks and then still need induced in hospital anyways!!

Hope you and baby are doing well and that the spd pain is improving -I am finding my movements very limited and trying to sleep is terrible but the pain is bearable the past few days 

xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## stargirl69

Hi,

Wondering if anyone can help. I've had a pain in my pelvic area for weeks. I spoke to Midwife about it and she said this was normal in pregnancy and would get worse as time went on. However when I talk to my mum, friends etc who have had babies they all said they didn't have this.

It basically is a constant pain that I'm always aware of, but is worse when I do activities such as:

Getting into and out of bath.
Turning over in bed.
Getting dressed or undressed.

Does this sound like SPD or is this really just a normal part of pregnancy. I don't want to requestion midwife if this is just normal!


----------



## linsg

stargirl69 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help. I've had a pain in my pelvic area for weeks. I spoke to Midwife about it and she said this was normal in pregnancy and would get worse as time went on. However when I talk to my mum, friends etc who have had babies they all said they didn't have this.
> 
> It basically is a constant pain that I'm always aware of, but is worse when I do activities such as:
> 
> Getting into and out of bath.
> Turning over in bed.
> Getting dressed or undressed.
> 
> Does this sound like SPD or is this really just a normal part of pregnancy. I don't want to requestion midwife if this is just normal!

Sounds like the start of spd to me hun. Doctors and midwives used to always dismiss pain like this as 'normal' but they are starting to change. If you are in a great deal of pain hun, i'd ask you midwife to refer you to a phsio. The sooner you get advice/treatment the better 

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi just to agree with linsg hun -does sound like the start of spd to me too. Can you slef refer to physio cos that's the best person for diagnosis and advice. It's really important ot get in early too- prevent further damage and subsequent pain. They can give you core strengthenign exercises, support belts if needed and general 'do's n dont's' to prevent it getting worse. Good Luck hun, if your me wont refer maybe your GP will instead. IMO your mw is a bit stuck back in the olden times - spd /pgp used to be dismissed a lot but there is so m,uch more infor out there on it now, she should not have dismisse dyou like that. Pelvic discomfort IS normal in later pregnancy but a t only 24 weeks I think you need fiurther assessment and a proper diagnosis hun.

Meantime

: legs together, getting in/ out of the car
: sit down getting dressed, i.e shoes, socks trousers on etc
: never stand on one leg
: no pushing hoovers, shopping trolleys
: dont cross legs 
: go up stairs one at a time -baby steps bring the second foot up to meet the first foot
: knees together when rolling in bed; and rolllonto side to get out of bed.

There are more but this is the basic gist hun -please take care. I have been on crutches for EVER (since 16 weeks) and off sick from work FOREVER and its a right pain. 

xxx


----------



## Beanbabe

Hi girls. I was wondering if its possible to start having signs of spd as early as nine weeks. I probably sound mad but I am actually in a lot of pain. I assume I had spd with my second pregnancy although it was never offically diagnosed - just dismissed 

At the moment I have severe hip and lower back pain. Walking up the stairs is agony. I have pains going down my legs. I am waking a few times in night with hip pain and turning in bed is difficult. Yesterday I done the shopping and I was in total agony all evening and night. I have actually started with the extra pillows already between my legs and at my back. 

Am I just being a wimp and overreacting or do you experienced spd suffers think this could be that start of spd. I would be very gratefull for any advice even if thats to say Im mad lol. 

Congrats to all the newborns and good luck for everyone else. 

Thanks xx


----------



## livin

Hi beanbabe

Definitely possible, I had my first signs around 9 weeks, made physio appt at 10 weeks, assessed and diagnosed by 11 weeks. Try to self refer to your ante natal physio at the hospital as its quicker, otherwise get doctor/midwife to refer you.

I found a wheat heat pack to be a godsend and a satin sheet on your bed helps with turning, otherwise follow wannabubba's advice in post above.


----------



## livin

Had my physio appt today for post natal follow up. Pelvis was misaligned and she manipulated it, hope this relieves some more of the pain and I'll almost be back to normal, although a bit sore/tender this evening. Also went through post natal exercises to make sure I was doing them properly. To return in 3/4 weeks for further follow up and I'll be booked into core exercises class starting in september. I've to avoid gym until I've done exercise class and continue following advice given during pregnancy..


----------



## Beanbabe

Livin thank you so much for replying. I wasn't sure if it was even possible to start getting signs so early. I have to take my dd to doctor today so I will see if she will refer me to physio.

I hope you are feeling better today. :flower:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Livin -glad you managed to get your re-alignment done and hopefully with a few weeks of exercises and espec the core strengthening ones, you will make a full recovery. Hope the pain is better today.

Hi beanbabe- have to agree with Livin - I had spd twinges from early on this time, but by the time I HAD seen about any physio, I had already damaged myself and ended up on crutches at 16weeks -so yep ,get a physio referral asap and take care. Hope you are okay! xxx

I was bouncing on my ball yday, took a short walk aroung Homebase and even managed to DTD in an effort to evict my lil man, and OW!!!! SO sore today and still NADA, NIL, NOTHING ,ZILCH -baby just not gonna come out ever. Was awake through the night too, initially awoke with severe pain and then couldn't get back to sleep, so am p-eed off and miserable tday. Cant believe I am going to have another w/end still without my baby and still feeling like this boohoo -sorry ladies xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Livin -did your physio see you straight after the birth o r how quickly -or did she give you postnatal exercises to start before seeing her? 
Still no baby here, but am wondering when I will be able to/ or it is advisable to start doing postnatal exercises from and what I should be doing specifically???


Any advice, greatly received thanks hun xxx


----------



## livin

I didn't get seen straight after birth in ward as I had 6 hour discharge. I would have seen her before 4 weeks had I not been sick after delivery. My midwife gave me a booklet on post natal exercises though so make sure you ask, otherwise I'm sure your physio would post you a booklet.

Its basically just pelvic floor exercises and pulling tummy muscles in and holding them, whilst breathing normally.

Really hope you go soon hun, not much fun, but you'll soon have your little bundle in your arms. My LO is not so little, he's over 11lbs now.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Livin - I'll be phoning my physio asap after LO is born haha -as long as me and bubs are oaky of course - that's if he EVER gets here haha 

xx


----------



## 2wantedpls

Hello ladies, I was chatting to my bezzie today. I told her that my hip clicks when I turn over at night. The sound seems to be getting louder, and I can only feel it wen it happens rather than feel it's about to happen, iykwim.

She was concerned cos she says sounds like the start of spd. What do you think? And do I speak to doc or midwife?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Maybe worth mentioning hun, especially if its painful -my hps click, groin crunches and ow ow ow the pain is unreal . Could just be normal preg related goings on too though, but any pelvic girdle pain should be assessed as its better to start any preventative means early if it is spd /pgp.

Good Luck hun xx


----------



## henbear01

I had really bad spd during my last pregnancy from about 23 weeks. I'm really worried this time as i herniated a disc last week and can barely walk, if spd kicks in this pregnancy don't know how i'll cope. 

When things were at there worst during my last pregnancy i had a shiatzu practitioner visit me and i can honestly say it was the best thing for the pain. I will definitely be going down the same route this time. Contemplating doing the same for my back problem since the paracetamol is a waste of time.


----------



## shambaby

hello there, i think maybe i ought to be calling the physio myself! i had some hip pain a few weeks back (understatement - took about 15 minutes to get out of bed and stand up straight, because the pain was so bad it made me cry out) and i self-referred to the physio (i work in the hospital and got seen really quickly). my right hip was apparently twisted forward, she did some manipulation and it was fine by the next day. i was also having some niggly pain at the front of my pelvis, especially when getting up after sitting for half an hour or so, and pain turning over in bed. the physo gave me some strengthening exercises to do, and said to call again if the pain persisted as i may need a support belt. she actually said she expected to see me again. the hip pain has gone, but the pain in my pelvis hasn't and, although it is no more painful it happens much more often and takes longer to subside. i think i've kind of got used to it and learnt to cope with it, but it never occured to me it could be causing damage. i thought the only reason to go back was because i couldn't cope with the pain. maybe i should ring tomorrow?


----------



## dizzyisacow

its back :( and so soon. i had a tiring day and came home and sat for a while then i got up and had alot of pain on my lower back, and i could hardly walk it hurt so much.


----------



## dizzyisacow

is there any way to stop this pain? i think i brought it on by doing housework, i did alot of sweeping and last pregnancy i couldnt sweep because of it, im not too bad once im up but getting from laying or sitting to a standing position is very painful


----------



## livin

If your laying I'd recommend a satin type sheet underneath, which helps you slide into position rather than pushing against normal materials. Using a wheat heat pack is helpful for relieving some of the pain and its ok to take paracetemol. 

Ensure you keep your legs together getting in/out bed/car.
That you take stairs one at time, putting both feet on stair before moving to next.
Don't hoover/sweep.
Don't push trolleys.
Don't do too much walking.
Don't lean on one hip, ensure your stance is centred.

Make yourself an appointment with ante natal phsyio, they will give you exercises to strengthen core muscles including pelvic floors, also means you are in the system and can go back as necessary. 

There really isn't too much they can do at this point because its too early to give you support band, but at least they will be aware of you.

Also check out www.pelvicpartnership.org.uk


----------



## Dimbo

I've read a few pages, but I can't find the answer to my question. Though it might just be easier and quicker to post the question.

I've been getting some quite bad hip / pelvis /pubic bone pains the last few weeks. It gets worse when I am sat for long periods of time and I have trouble turning over in bed because the pain is quite bad, mainly in my left hip. I mentioned it to my mw last week and she said it's not spd because I can handle stairs easily. Is this true? It's only SPD if stairs are agony?

Walking is painful, so is turning in bed as previously mentioned, but I don't have a problem with stairs (although I live on the 3rd floor, walk up and down about 3 flights of stairs to get to work, and work on the first floor, so I'm always up and down).

I am really hoping you'll agree with my midwife and say it must be usual pg pains and not spd, but I'd like to be prepared if it is a possibility.

Thanks


----------



## 2wantedpls

Not sure Hun, but I complained about my pelvis bones clicking when I turn over in bed. And sometimes they ache in the day. Midwife gave me number for Physio last week and I got a cancellation appoint tomoz!!!

Mine is a self referral so I would complain again and ask for the number just in case it is spd, at least it's checked out.

Good luck xm


----------



## shambaby

i have no trouble with stairs either (although i discovered today that hills are painful!). your pain sounds very similar to mine - my absolute worst pain is when i've been sitting for a while (especially driving) and then stand up. however, it hurts when i sit in the same position for too long, when i walk and when i turn over in bed. also my hips hurt when i lie on my side. i have a physio appointment tomorrow - will see what they think, but it sounds to me like you should push to get checked out. i was also able to self-refer, so maybe it's common. you could always be cheeky and just call your hospital and ask them to put you through to the physio department and ask what the policy is.


----------



## lynnikins

I didnt have trouble or pain with stairs till i was about 32wks but had bad hip (sacrollic) back and pubic pain when sitting down or standing up when walking normally, when lifting my firstborn, when turning in bed or getting in and out of bed, 
If you do stairs alot and did before pregnancy then its likely that those ligaments are stronger than other ones in your pelvis so the spd hasnt occured in that joint yet, 
Go straight to your GP and ask for a physio refferal from them rather than going through your MW, and dont be afraid to play up your symptoms a bit to the GP as it will likely make them move a bit faster and you will get treatment before it gets worse


----------



## lynnikins

I was just popping back in to say how nice it is that even though im through my pregnancy now and my spd is gone ( still suffer some scarollic joint pain and back pain but the back pain is most likely from picking up my children lol ) that those that i helped when they first started suffering have passed on what they know and that it keeps going on and passing down to more people,

to all those who are suffereing, it gets better once the baby is here i promise so long as you take care of yourself properly and dont try to do too much, and im really sorry that you have to go through it, but the little baby you are carrying is soooo worth it


----------



## sunny mummy

Hi there I had a painful experience of SPD during my preg and found a great support band called Hug a Bump which really gave me fabulous relief during my pregnancy. Deffo recommend it to all with back ache etc. My question is not my bub is here I dont have the bump anymore but sadly still have the SPD , so does anyone know what i can do now that my baby had arrived as its not gone away as I had hoped it would. the lady from lafeenoire where I got the support is so kind and has offered to adapt my hug a bump so i can still use it which is perfect . just wondered if anyone has any tips for coping with SPD following pregnancy??? :cloud9:


----------



## xemmax

hi ladies, i hope you don't mind me popping in and asking for your help.

last weekend i woke up with bad pain in my groin and left side of my pubic bone which radiates down my left thigh. i actually assumed this was a strain as the pain was so bad upon using my leg so didn't worry too much as i thought it would start to feel better as the week went on. however, since then it has just got worse as each day progresses to the point where today i have woken up and i can't walk without limping :cry: i'm so terrified this pain might last for weeks to come.

the pain is worse whenever i try to move my leg - lifting it up, moving in bed, but it's ok when i'm not using it. now when i walk, i'm making a kind of a circular motion with my hip and it's making me limp strangely - sorry hard to describe. the pain has so far been worse at night, but today has been terrible all day.

please could someone give me any advice, i'm not sure whether it is even SPD but i'm at a loss of where to go from here. any advice would be great.

:flower:


----------



## livin

~I'd ask for physio appt, I always recommend self referral as its quicker. Contact hospital your delivering at, ask to be transferred to ante natal physio, explain symptoms and they should give you appt for assessment. In the meantime follow advice from post at top of page.:hugs:


----------



## Caroline

sunny mummy I would suggest getting a referral to physio. I'm also planning on going to see an osteopath to make sure everything is realigned properly.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Dimbo said:


> I mentioned it to my mw last week and she said it's not spd because I can handle stairs easily. Is this true? It's only SPD if stairs are agony?
> 
> Walking is painful, so is turning in bed as previously mentioned, but I don't have a problem with stairs (although I live on the 3rd floor, walk up and down about 3 flights of stairs to get to work, and work on the first floor, so I'm always up and down).
> 
> 
> Thanks

Hey Hun with my SPD the stairs werent too bad but trying to get in and out of the bath or walking for any particular long length of time REALLY hurt. It can vary on the different positions your pelvis/hips are in. It changes with trimester too, well it did for me. in the 2nd tri it was mainly hip pain in the 3rd it was pelvic. 
See what your MW says, she may refer you to a physio just to get it cheked out, she will give you some exercises to help and advice on the best ways to sit/stand so to support yourself better. xx


----------



## b23

I've got my first physio appointment on Wednesday of this week! Yay! Hoping that I can get some advice on what to do/not do etc and have some exercises which can help. 

And also a question if anyone can help - my back is also causing pain as well as my pelvis and hips; when I was younger I had back problems and sat on a gym ball to help, so is this advised/suggested with SPD or can this make the hip alignment worse?

Thanks all x


----------



## Caroline

my physio actually advised me to use a gym ball. I found it did relieve some of the discomfort


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just thought I would give you ladies a bit of hope. I had SPD with my DS and I had a homebirth. It was amazing and didn't affect my birth whatsoever. I didn't have a worse birth :thumbup:

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## b23

Well I did it, I went to my physio appointment today. She was fantastic and gave me some exercises to do at home. I'm also now walking with crutches - I've got to say it makes such a difference to the pain in my hip, hopefully I can get back to work on Monday and manage it without getting too sore! Yay!


----------



## Sophietje

I'm very happy to have found this group! I'm 18 weeks tomorrow, with my first. Last week, I started getting incredibly sharp pains in my pubic bone whenever I move- especially getting out of the car, getting dressed, etc. It's not quite debilitating, but I am definitely changing the way I do things to avoid the pain.

I have a call in to my doctor, and she said she may want to refer me to a physical therapist. I'm a little worried that they won't recognize this as PGP/SPD- I'm in the USA, and everything I've read said that doctors here are slow to recognize the symptoms. (Just last week, she was trying to convince me that I had pulled a muscle! But I know that's not what's happened!)

For people who have tried acupuncture, did that help? I've never done it before, but my mother swears by it for other aliments, so I may give it a go.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi everyone

sorry i havent read through all the pages as there is loads!!

i was just wondering 

ladies pregnant with baby number 2 or more and had SPD the first time , how quick did u get it the second time?

my spd started niggling me around 14 weeks last time and took around 9 months to go however for the past few days i have been expieriencing the clicking in my pelvis, hip pain already! and im only 9+ weeks


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats pinksnowball

I had spd with baby number 3 (from about 30wks onwards only) and then again with baby number 4 - started getting the first twinges with him at 12/13 weeks and by 16 weeks was on crutches. 

See your physio re advice, support aids etc as soon as possible and back to the preventative measures that you'll remember from last time -legs together, no standing on one leg, no straddling etc.

Hope you are okay and the spd doesn't get too bad -congrats on your pregnancy.

xx


----------



## stephwiggy

omg mine has restarted even with the plate --- v loose at back ... gutted...


----------



## lozzy21

Did you get given crutchers or did you have to ask for them? 
Im waiting for my femmebrace to come back in my size but nothing was said about crutchers


----------



## lynnikins

:sad1: my spd symptoms are returning, owwwwwwwie, its not all the time but on days when i have been on my feet alot then when i get home climbing 2 flights of stairs with a baby in my arms is murder , ive had to start wearing my support belt again :nope: which is very annoying. that will teach me for not taking proper care when lifting and carrying my mega heavy children:cry:


----------



## Raven24

it has returned :( i was hoping id escape it this time as im not working full time like i was with william but it seems my body has other ideas, it seems to be in a different area this time too last time it was in between my legs and at the moment the pain is in my left hip around to my back 
has anyone else had it in their lower back also?


----------



## emmylou209

hi im expriencing these but my midwife said only go to my doctors if in agony and im strugglying (sp) to move in the morning and at night my OH has to dress my bottom half and help me in the night to go to the loo.....

what do u ladies first go and see ur MW or did u go straight to the docs.... and wat happend????


----------



## Dimbo

I'd visit whichever I could get the first appointment with. Either should be able to refer you to a physio (which is the only thing they do in my area) and give you some general advice on how to do things to help prevent the pain getting worse. 

Top tips which have helped me so far: 

Sleep with a pillow between your knees - the entire length of your legs if possible. 
Take stairs one at a time, going up the stairs good leg first, going down the stairs bad leg first.
Keep knees together when doing things like getting out of the car
Don't cross your legs when sitting down. Don't stand on one leg. Don't sit in the same position for long periods of time. I find sitting at work the worst as I'm sat in the same seat all day, no matter how many times I get up and move. At home I can sit in different seats and exercise ball and don't get stuck in one position. 

Hope you don't mind me giving that advice, but that's pretty much the best parts of the advice the physio has given me.


----------



## Ginger1

Hi all, I'm new here as well, unfortunately, and have just been diagnosed properly with SPD as well.

However, I've just had a really positive experience at the NHS physio, so I'd urge anyone else with this to insist on seeing a proper physio. Luckily I've got a really good midwife who suspected that this was the problem and suggested I do a self-referral straight away.

This morning was great, she realigned my pelvis with a few manipulations (basically, the right side is a lot tighter than the left side, which results in pain on the left side, which then means I favour the right side when walking, which makes it get tighter, and the whole cycle gets worse and worse and more misaligned!). She gave me a serola SI belt which really seems to be making a difference already, and a few exercises to lengthen the right side.

She also gave me all the tips already mentioned, like the pillow between knees when sleeping, keeping legs together getting out of the car, sitting down to put trousers on etc.

I'm just so impressed, as I was expected to be fobbed off and just told to rest!


----------



## pinkneon

Hello. I got told today I have this and am in so much agony!!! The midwife reffered me for some physio and has precribed me some codeine!


----------



## lousielou

I developed mild SPD towards the end of my first pregnancy. I spoke briefly to my midwife, but didn't see a doctor as it was so late on that I thought I could grin and bear it. I'm currently nine and a half weeks pregnant with my second child, and I think it's back. :( I have a horrible, dull, nagging pain in my hip, and a weird, pulled-muscle type sensation in my upper thighs. Is it even possible to develop SPD so early on??


----------



## bubbywings

Everything people are describing is the horrible pain that I am feeling. However, when I mention it to the doctor or midwife they tell me this happens. Should I ask for physical therapy or are there any exercises I can do? I can barely get out of bed at times an stairs are horrible. It is getting worse weekly.


----------



## minkie

They must not consider this a condition here in the states or something, I have been experiancing these horrible pains u all have been talking about so I phoned my OB who I love and think is normally very good. He told me it's just things loosening, to take Tylenol and rest.... WTF? I told him I can't even move at the end of the day it's so bad and that's all he had for me....anyone in the states have a doctor that actualy treats this like it's something serious?


----------



## Ley

I haven't been diagnosed yet but I'm pretty sure this is what I have. I get horrible horrible pain in the back of my pelvis at the top of my bum, I also get this nasty pain which makes it feel like my hips are going to fall out of their sockets.
it's not too bad normally unless I stay in the same position for too long or if I have done a lot of walking. It's always worse at night and I toss and turn all night trying to get comfy.

I spoke to my midwife and she said it was probably due to my other children and just told me to rest.
I think it's manageable at the moment but if it gets worse I will make an appointment with my Dr.


----------



## tommyg

I haven't read all through this thread so I apolgise if this has already been answered.

How do you manage to work at a desk all day? I am sure that isn't helping me and can't decide if having a pillow / rolled up towel at my back will make me better or worse.

Anybody tried it?


----------



## kellyroberts1

Just wanted to join in here, I have a doctors appointment this afternoon (after mum begging and pleading) for what I think could be PGP.

I have a baby and am 22 weeks pregnant with my second. The past two days I have had a busy time, we had a house viewing on the Saturday and my daughters 1st birthday party on the Sunday. 

Saturday night I had a really bad ache in my hips which I thought was Sciatica. I got my husband to rub my back and it eased off. All through the day on the Sunday it got worse and worse to the point which I couldn't stand any longer. 

Then during the night I couldn't turn over or move and I kept waking myself up in the night by yelling out because I had moved. 

The pain is in my left hip and I have developed a limp to cope with the pain. 

After my first was born I developed pain in the front of my pelvis where I had pulled the joint apart during labour but that healed itself. 

Now I really feel like I am annoying the doctor as they are really busy today but I am in a lot of pain, could it be PGP? I don't wanna be fobbed off at the doctors.


----------



## laurenfreya

Hi,
I went to the doctors last week with the same pain. She told me it was SPD which is similar i think tbh is the same thing. I had the same pain towards the end of my last pregnancy but wasnt as bad. My doctor has given me paracetomaol to take 4 times a day and then reduce it to when i get the pain worse during the day like going walking or before i go to bed which turning over is a nightmare.
She did tell me if it got anyworse she would refer me to a physio. Dont worry about annoying the doctor thats what they are there for at the end of the day. Even speak to your midwife too they cant both ignore your pain xx


----------



## KatyE

Hi ladies, I am now 16 weeks pregnant and have had pgp since I was 5 1/2 weeks :wacko: I had known something was wrong with my hips for a couple of days and then went for a swim and was suddenly in terrible pain and hardly able to walk. 

I looked up my symptoms on the internet and the information about PGP described exactly what I was feeling, so I booked an appointment with my doctor that day. He had never heard of PGP and asked what he should do. I gave him an information sheet that I had printed and said he needed to refer me to a physio, which he did. The NHS physio was going to take two weeks which seemed like a crazy amount of time to wait for someone who couldn't walk, so I booked to see a private physio. Immediately after our session I was able to walk much better. 

For the last ten weeks I have been seeing a physio once a week / fortnight, and I feel like I am able to manage the condition. I am extremely careful with how much walking I do. If I overdo it I am in terrible pain in the evening, so I have learned the hard way to take it easy. I don't know how much worse it will get, potentially at around 18-23 weeks the relaxins will get stronger and I'll be hit much harder. I'm taking it one day at a time and trying to stay positive. 

I have a pilates dvd which I do three times a week to strengthen my core muscles, I have bought trainers that support my feet well, I sit on something called a 'wobble cushion' at work which seems to help with the pain from doing too much sitting, and I do everything else people recommend like lying on my side at night with a pillow between my legs, keep my legs together when getting in/out a car, not crossing legs, lots of baths. 

My advice to anyone else coming across this is that you *can* and* should* get help. Without physiotherapy I would still be in agony and unable to walk. Go to your doctors and demand to be referred, and make sure that when you are referred you check that the physio that you are going to see has experience in women's health. It's no use going to someone that doesn't understand the condition. Try to stay positive, it will get better and it will all be worth it. 

Reading this forum was incredibly helpful when I was desperately searching for information about PGP so thank you to all you strong women that have come on here and given your stories and advice. It was sad but also a relief to know that there are loads of us in the same position and my heart goes out to all of you.


----------



## blessed

I think this just suddenly came on for me as well.... I'm almost 32 weeks and have had no previous problems at all... just these last few days it feels like my pubic bone is about to pop and break in half. I can't walk more than a few steps at the moment :cry: I'm not sure what to do... I've read the first 2 pages of this and will continue to read.. everything I find online says its normal... but my goodness it doesn't feel normal!!


----------



## blessed

minkie said:


> They must not consider this a condition here in the states or something, I have been experiancing these horrible pains u all have been talking about so I phoned my OB who I love and think is normally very good. He told me it's just things loosening, to take Tylenol and rest.... WTF? I told him I can't even move at the end of the day it's so bad and that's all he had for me....anyone in the states have a doctor that actualy treats this like it's something serious?

I told my doctor about soreness a few days ago (back then, it was only a soreness, a few days later I feel like I'm breaking in half.. but anyway..) I was totally blown off. Its normal, just rest... was the response :growlmad: :wacko: I get the same response looking up information online too. But I guess there isnt much to do about it! Pillow between the legs, keep legs closed, etc etc.... but man, is walking in general incredibly painful right now.. much much worse at night.


----------



## angelic_one

I told the midwife that I had pain down there at my last appointment and she said it was normal. I've realised today after someone mentioned it on this forum, that it is spd but i'm so scared about getting blown off. I don't know the best way to approach the situation, should I go in and be like "I'm pretty sure I have spd" or will that put the midwife on edge and she'll just think I'm a hypercondriac... am I better to see the doctor? I've just changed GPs and Midwife, my pregnancy has been perfectly fine so far and now something's gone wrong almost as soon as I've swapped and I have to go see a virtual stranger... and I've read that a lot of doctors/midwifes don't really know much about SPD or if they do they just tend to ignore it. I know this probably sounds ridiculous but I'm really freaking out :-(


----------



## Astrid

OMG I'm so glad I found this thread! I'm 36 weeks tomorrow and have been having extreme hip and back pain my whole pregnancy! To the point I haven't been able to even sleep in my bed in like 8 months :( thank God for a recliner couch!! 

Wish I had figured out earlier what this was but at least I know that there is a reason for it and it's not all in my head!


----------



## kelzyboo

OMG i am sooo glad i found this thread, i will be needing it in the coming months!!

As you can see i'm only 5 weeks pregnant but i'm starting to have twinges already, i had SPD with my first almost 6 years ago, that started about 4months and became very severe i was on crutches and all sorts of pain relief by the end i could barely move at all it was horrendous if i'm honest. Since i had DD i have been left with pelvic damage, shows up as bone erosion on a bone scan as my pelvis grinds (sorry tmi) and i can feel it starting already.

Its great to find a support thread for this as a lot of people still dont understand PGP and SPD, expect a lot of ranting in the next 7 months lol xx


----------



## PixieBelle

angelic_one said:


> I told the midwife that I had pain down there at my last appointment and she said it was normal. I've realised today after someone mentioned it on this forum, that it is spd but i'm so scared about getting blown off. I don't know the best way to approach the situation, should I go in and be like "I'm pretty sure I have spd" or will that put the midwife on edge and she'll just think I'm a hypercondriac... am I better to see the doctor? I've just changed GPs and Midwife, my pregnancy has been perfectly fine so far and now something's gone wrong almost as soon as I've swapped and I have to go see a virtual stranger... and I've read that a lot of doctors/midwifes don't really know much about SPD or if they do they just tend to ignore it. I know this probably sounds ridiculous but I'm really freaking out :-(

My MW's response when I crawled into her office was 'awww, are you in pain? Some women do get worse pain than others. You could try physio but there's not much they can do'. All of this before I could even answer with ' am in agony and can barey move and if you awww, me again I may well punch your lights out!'. :growlmad: Luckily I did not listen to her and two days later dragged myself to my GP who immediately referred me for physio and this has been a god send. I have now finished physio as he's done as much as he can do but I am doing a hell of a lot better with being careful how I move, working half days now and since baby spends less time sleeping in a ball in within my pelvis there is a lot less pressure. I am also seeing a specialist on Tuesday to see if there's anything more than can be done as my physio has expressed concerns that within a few weeks it'll be back as bad when baby starts moving his head down etc.


----------



## blessed

Following some of the advice I've read has really helped me!

I keep my legs together as much as possible (mother always said "be a lady!" lol) It's actually kind of hard and I have to THINK about keeping my legs together. I never realized how often I will open to move about. Getting in and out of the car is a big one! It's not so easy doing it now :wacko: but its definitely helped. In and out of bed is another one.... etc, there's a lot!

I sleep with a good firm pillow in between my legs. Not a big pillow (I tried that and it was painful as it was separating my legs too much) but a firm pillow that doesn't squish down into nothing....

I've also tried not to stay seated too long... If I'm in a position where I have to be in the same spot, I will try and get up and walk around every 15 minutes or so.

And I try not to stand on one leg when getting dressed. They say to sit down when getting dressed, but I'm stubborn.. lol.. So I'm still working on this one. 

Anyway, those are the things that have helped me in these first few days that I started having very severe pain. It feels much better (right now.....) but sometimes it feels like it really wants to act up, so I just try to play close attention. Doctor also said I should buy a pregnancy support belt... I haven't yet.


----------



## angelic_one

PixieBelle said:


> angelic_one said:
> 
> 
> I told the midwife that I had pain down there at my last appointment and she said it was normal. I've realised today after someone mentioned it on this forum, that it is spd but i'm so scared about getting blown off. I don't know the best way to approach the situation, should I go in and be like "I'm pretty sure I have spd" or will that put the midwife on edge and she'll just think I'm a hypercondriac... am I better to see the doctor? I've just changed GPs and Midwife, my pregnancy has been perfectly fine so far and now something's gone wrong almost as soon as I've swapped and I have to go see a virtual stranger... and I've read that a lot of doctors/midwifes don't really know much about SPD or if they do they just tend to ignore it. I know this probably sounds ridiculous but I'm really freaking out :-(
> 
> My MW's response when I crawled into her office was 'awww, are you in pain? Some women do get worse pain than others. You could try physio but there's not much they can do'. All of this before I could even answer with ' am in agony and can barey move and if you awww, me again I may well punch your lights out!'. :growlmad: Luckily I did not listen to her and two days later dragged myself to my GP who immediately referred me for physio and this has been a god send. I have now finished physio as he's done as much as he can do but I am doing a hell of a lot better with being careful how I move, working half days now and since baby spends less time sleeping in a ball in within my pelvis there is a lot less pressure. I am also seeing a specialist on Tuesday to see if there's anything more than can be done as my physio has expressed concerns that within a few weeks it'll be back as bad when baby starts moving his head down etc.Click to expand...

I'm seeing the midwife on Wednesday, am scared that it'll be like that but if it is I'll go back to a GP (I have another reason to see one anyway so might as well). Am hoping that cuz I'm so close to the end I'll be able to manage the symptoms with simple exercises and might not need to go to the physio, but I want to make sure that I don't do more damage while in labour and so want it on my record! :S

I'm glad that things are a bit better for you atm and hope it carries on like that!


----------



## Cloberella

Hey just thought I'd pop in, I've read through some of this thread and I've found it very helpful. I'm 22 weeks and I just got back from an appointment with my GP and she is going to get my midwife to refer me to a physio. I work seven days on seven days off as a cleaner though, so its looking like I might have to leave sooner than I thought :(


----------



## angelic_one

Went to the midwife and she was lovely. She said there's probably not much physio can do atm because I am reasonably mobile, it just hurts a lot, but is booking me in weekly now so that if it gets worse she can refer me quickly, especially as baby moves lower. She's also booked me in to see the doctor on Friday for stronger pain meds. I dunno if this is a good idea as people on here have said it's best to 'feel the pain' so you don't do more damage but I suppose if I take them at night it can't hurt too much.
The main thing that's come out of this is that at least I know my new midwife is nice! Yay!


----------



## blessed

Glad you have a supportive midwife! :)


----------



## snowy-willow

does anyone know if there is anything i can take for the pain as have hardly slept the last few days due to the pain.

I have seen a physio, we tried on different support belts with no luck and she gave me crutches which I am finding make it worse. she told me to do pelvic tilt exercises which I have been doing. But so far nothing has really helped.


----------



## blessed

I haven't found any medicine that has helped :(


----------



## angelic_one

my doctor prescribed codine, he said one four times a day i've only been taking it two or three times and it's definitely helped, especially at night. Although i've also been resting a LOT so it could be that...but as i've not had codine all day today and the pain is getting pretty bad again now i think it's that. It doesn't go completely it just makes it bearable.


----------



## Tryingfora4th

Hi everyone :)

Just wondering if anyone has any tips to help with pain when sitting?
I'm in incredible pain when sitting/standing/walking its in my hip/groin and radiates down my inner thigh.

The only time I'm not in pain is lying down or when I've just stodd up from lying down. Sitting aggravates it the most tho.

I saw physio today who did a bit of manipulation and altho it did feel a little better straight after she did it unfortunately it didnt last. My pelvis is tilted and the only way I can straighten it is to bend one knee. She gave me a belt which has helped a little with the backache and I see her again in a week.

Starting to get pretty down now tbh, cant see any light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## angelic_one

in answer to your question about something that helps while sitting, i found that ice packs really helped before i was on codeine! Two packs, one tightly between the legs against the pubic bone one underneath my, uh... Carriage? Sitting on it basically... Haha. Was off the pain relief for a while until i slipped while out today and pulled something in that area and it hurt soo bad and i had to have ice again when i got in and it helped sooo much, have taken codeine again now though. But yeah ice doesn't work long term and it hurts again when you stand up, but i've found it quite comforting short term for sitting!


----------



## DJ987

Hi ladies,

I've been in pain for weeks now, and mentioned it to my mw at 28 weeks who dismissed it and didn't e4ven write anything in my notes, so I finally ended up going ot the GP who diagnosed SPD. She prescribed me codeine (which I am yet to take as I'm a bit nervous to do so) and said to take 8 paracetamol a day. Trouble is it's really interfering with work, I can't sit down at my desk because it just causes me too much pain. Work are being AMAZING and have said it is fine for me to work from home and are sorting me a laptop etc. Basically I just wondered is it bad for me to sit on my exercise ball whilst working at home? It's the only way I can get remotely comfy and still try to do some work. Doc said not to try and walk through the pain but will I just end up going stiff if I rest too much? I have physio in Dec so am saving up a load of questions for the physio but just need some advice to help me cope until then!! Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Tryingfora4th

Just a quick question about support belts, I got one and it does help a little bit with walking, I'm just wondering how much I should be wearing it, do I need to have it on pretty much all the time?
And how tight? I can get it pretty tight if I put it on lying down but I'm worried about squashing baby lol


----------



## babyboybumps

Hi there everyone,
Im pregnant with my third and have suffered with spd through all of my pregnancy though this one is by far the worst. Im only 21 weeks but according to scans ect am expecting a "big baby" I feel much heavier this time and the pain radiating through my hips and thighs is tremendous. 
My job requires alot of walking and I work 12 hour shifts so am really struggling to perform my role properly. Ive been going to physio for over a month already and tried the support belts an paracetomol ect but nothing is helping. I cant have crutches as due to the nature of my job they would be considered a health and safety risk. 
Does anyone know of any natural remedies for this as im at the point now where I can bearly function. Too much walking hurts, too much sitting hurts, I struggle to play with my 5yr and 1yr old boys because they want to play rough and tumble and i can hardly move. 
Has anyone else struggled with this to the point of it seriously affecting their day to day functioning?


----------



## stephwiggy

I had / have it severly I would suggest sick leave. Sorry cannot be more helpfull.


----------



## jessica716

I said to my midwife at my 15 week appointment about the pains i was having and she said they're nothing.... i now struggle to walk for 10minutes or more and i am in pain sitting or lying down...i saw my gp today who referred me for physio at the hospital...

Has anyone else had physio for pgp and if so did it help??

Thanks xx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

I've had SPD since 16 week this pregnancy and it's been horrendous. I'd definitely suggest taking sick leave to babyboybumps. 12 hour shifts would be impossible for me so I've no idea how you're coping.

I find that if I wear the support belt at the tightest I can get it whilst still feeling comfortable for a few hours each morning it kind of sets me up for the rest of the day so I don't have to wear it all the time - this is the kind with three velcro straps, not the tubigrip thing, which was useless. I also didn't find the physio to be much help in itself but through her I get referred to a weekly hydrotherapy session which has been fantastic.

I've also started to see a chiropractor who specialises in pregnancy. It's not cheap and I'm having to pay for it myself but it's been so worth it. I can actually walk across a room with barely any pain after a treatment - it's amazing!

Good luck everyone!

Gina. x


----------



## heyyady

I am 19 weeks pg with twins and have been in an increasing amount of pain for several weeks- my OB shrugged it off and said I would have a lot of pressure because it's twins. it is now 4 in the morning and I am up researching on the net fir an explanation as to why I can't sleep due to pain! It is actually a relief to find the info on PGP and I plan on bringing this to my Drs attention as I am pretty sure this is what's going on- it rings too many bells for it not to be! I did just get a support belt (More for my back as I have a ruptured disk at L5 S1) and will try wearing it more often to see if that helps. I guess I just want to say thank you, Ladies, for being here!


----------



## 323laura

im sorry if this has been mentioned before but do pillows when your in bed help at all?

ive had spd since i was 11/12 weeks, but it only started to get really bad and painful around 24 weeks. physio gave me some exercises which seemed to help at first but now do nothing. i'm at the stage now where im hardly sleeping as it just hurts with the slightest move, and walking hurts constantly regardless of how far i go. I cant keep going with having no sleep so wondered what i can do to help


----------



## heyyady

I went and got a leg wedge meant to relieve the pressure from my spine when lying down, but it seems to help the pelvic pain, too- and I never lie on my side without a small pillow under my belly for support- I figure the less stress on the round ligaments the better!


----------



## foxyroxie

hii can i join :) 

im pregnant with my second never suffered with my first pregnancy this one i sometimes cant walk in the morning and have to go down the stairs on my bum, my midwife is fantastic and got me in the physio within a week and they have gave me crutches for my bad days, im hoping it wont effect giving birth i sleep with a pillow in between my legs everynight and one under bump just for the extra support would be in agony if i didnt xx


----------



## lynnikins

hi,girls if you ever scroll back through this thread you will find my story, i had pgp with EJ and it got so severe i had to quit driving i couldnt lift my 2 yr old even when seated couldnt get in and out of bed without help and getting in and out of a seated position took me forever and i couldnt walk up and down stairs i had to pull myself up using my arms, 

if you are around wk 20 and its affecting your day to day life then really do talk to your GP, if nessacary print off some info and take it to them, I had a support belt and was on modified bed rest post 24 wks 
pillows are great to help also get either flannel pjs and satin sheets/pillowcases or satin pjs to help you move about in bed easier, 
make sure your MW is fully informed and up to date with her info esp about birthing with spd/pgp
a quick run down

#dont let them examine you while your on your back have them do it while your on your side esp the case if you have pain in the back of the pelvis as i did
#avoid seperating your legs where you can or standing on one leg 
#leave vaccuming/sweeping/washing floors or anything that requires bending over to someone else
#in labour stay as mobile as you can and use water to help with pain relief..ie birth pool or bath
# dont please please dont let them hook you up and lay you on your back with your legs in stirrups for the birth, its the worst thing they can do and can permanantly damage your pelvis
# try to avoid a spinal block or epidural if at all possible you need to know where your pain barrier is for the spd/pgp to avoid damage to your pelvis

I had EJ while lying on my side with my DH holding my leg elevated from behind me with my back agaisnt his chest with just gas and air and my TENS machine for pain relief and would rather give birth that way with spd/pgp 100% more than give birth on my back with my legs in the air the way i did with ds1,


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

I thought Id join if thats ok,
Im in pain today and feeling down

a little background, I had bad spd in my last pregnancy to the point I spent 24 either on crutches or housebound, the last 8 weeks I couldnt lay in bed and had to sit on the sofa to sleep, thankfully about two months after birth it eased up, Id still get the odd pain but I could walk and sleep

fast forward to now, Im pregnant with twins and the all familiar pain is there, I have a body pillow to sleep with but it isnt helping, Ive been reffered to physio and Im awaiting the app coming through

the thought of another 20 weeks like this is scary (at least im being induced at 37 weeks)

so Im here to keep my sane


----------



## angelic_one

Anna1982 said:


> hiya
> 
> I thought Id join if thats ok,
> Im in pain today and feeling down
> 
> a little background, I had bad spd in my last pregnancy to the point I spent 24 either on crutches or housebound, the last 8 weeks I couldnt lay in bed and had to sit on the sofa to sleep, thankfully about two months after birth it eased up, Id still get the odd pain but I could walk and sleep
> 
> fast forward to now, Im pregnant with twins and the all familiar pain is there, I have a body pillow to sleep with but it isnt helping, Ive been reffered to physio and Im awaiting the app coming through
> 
> the thought of another 20 weeks like this is scary (at least im being induced at 37 weeks)
> 
> so Im here to keep my sane

Awwh hun that sounds like a nightmare... I wish you all the luck in the world.. if you've suffered spd before at least you know what you get at the end of it is worth the pain eventually... good luck :hugs:


----------



## nikkip

Hiya I had spd in my last pregnancy but they diagnosed it to late. i ended up then having a sweep at 37 weeks and had my lo at 37+ 4. ive already started getting pain now and am due to go see my osteopath again once my hypremesis is completely gone. i have to pay but i had almost instant relief when i had a session just before i found out i was pregnant.


----------



## Anna Purna

Hello ladies. I've started having some symptoms over the last couple of days and I fear it might be SPD or PGP. 
-A bruised-feeling pubis; however, it's not sensitive to the touch (yet).
-It also kind of feels like I've pinched a nerve down there, but mainly to the side and in the space between the pelvis and the thigh. 
-Shooting pains up the inside of the thigh.
-Pinched nerve-feeling in my butt. :blush:
Does this sound like it could be SPD or PGP? I'm only at 5w5d!!!:sad1:
I've tried calling my nurse to make an appointment all day but of course it's her day off, so any insight you could give me in the meantime would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello everyone

I was been diagnosed with PGP/SPD whatever you want to call it after a trip to the doctors yesterday. I am in absolute agony and even though it's only been a couple of days since I've been diagnosed it is really making me feel depressed and down in the dumps.

Looking back I think I have been showing signs since I was about 25/26 weeks. I used to only get a pain when I had been walking for a while but I just put it down to my growing bump and the pressure of the increased weight of me and baby. I did mention the pain I was getting after walking to my MW at 27 weeks and she just said it was "pregnancy pains" (the same as they say about bloody everything).

About three weeks agi I had some really bad pains which I thought were down to a water infection as they were in that kind of area. The doctor did a strip test and it showed there was a possible infection, she sent away a sample for testing, gave me antibiotics and sent me away but when they didn't make me feel any better and then the test came back to say I didn't have a water infection I could figure out why.

Then over the last week the pain has increased, firstly I noticed it when getting in and out of bed to go to the toilet during the night and now it is so bad I can hardly walk :nope:

This is my last week at work, thank god as I don't think I could cope much longer if it wasn't. The thing is I had all these plans that I wanted to do once my maternity had started as there is still so much to do at our house for the baby and now I feel like it's all been taken away from me because I'm being told to rest as much as possible. I actually feel bloody useless :nope:

My doctor has referred me to physio but have no idea how long the appt will take to come through, I'm hoping it doesn't take long. Does anyone know if they will provide me with a belt to wear? I've looked online at the different ones available but I have no idea which ones are good and which are bad - I don't want to buy anything that could do more harm than good.

I had heard people talking about this but I really had no understanding of how absolutely excruciating it is and now I am experiencing it myself I have nothing but sympthy for all those who have had it or have got it now. I am really worried about how this might affect the birth (this is my first baby) and am also worried about the possible long lasting damage that can be done :cry:

Any hints / tips or words of advise on how to cope with this would be so gratefully received :hugs:


----------



## Evansangel

Hi everyone, 

Im pretty sure i have SPD. In my last pregnancy i thought i had it but my GP said it was normal pregnancy pains and my MW just told me not to sit on the floor (i said to her that it hurts more when im sat on the floor)

After i had my baby it went away, but came back with this pregnancy at 8 weeks.

So at 23wks i spoke to my GP (who was pretty peed off at me because 'its not his job to deal with it') and he gave me some pain killers and exercises and said to come back when i was 25wks.

So i went back at 25wks and he again fobbed me off and said that i need to wait until im 28 weeks, to 'see if it gets better'

Well i called my MW and she called me back today, said she would call the physio and has booked me in to see her this Friday.

I got a call from the physio today! :D I have my appointment next Tuesday.

My GP has said that i shouldn't sit up from laying down on my back, and should turn to my side and then sit up. But it hurts alot more to roll onto my side and then sit up, than it does with just sitting up. Will the Physiotherapist help with that at all?


----------



## bexbexbex

hi all. I've had spd since about 15weeks. Only just got damn physio appointment through and its 5 days before my due date!!! Has anyone had an earlier sweep due to spd? X


----------



## Pixoletta

Is it possible to get this at 35 weeks pregnant? I get terrible pains at times and shooting pains down my thighs. Most of my pain is in my lower areas.


----------



## Kimboowee

Pixoletta said:


> Is it possible to get this at 35 weeks pregnant? I get terrible pains at times and shooting pains down my thighs. Most of my pain is in my lower areas.

I think it is. I had the odd painful niggles last pregnancy, it got really bad at 33-34 weeks so a trip to the docs and he tells me it's just the pelvis getting ready for the birth - well it's been worse this pregnancy (started at 16 weeks) don't think my pelvis was getting ready that early!

Im having a really bad day today. I managed a half hour walk around town then had to come home. Im going shopping for the rest of my hospital bits this week and absolutely dreading it :cry:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Pixoletta said:


> Is it possible to get this at 35 weeks pregnant? I get terrible pains at times and shooting pains down my thighs. Most of my pain is in my lower areas.

I was diagnosed with it last week when I turned 33 weeks so I think it is definitely possible to get this at the later stages.


----------



## heyyady

I'm having a really hard time dealing with this ATM- The horrifying pelvic pain combined with the searing back pain (I have a ruptured disk at L5 S1) are making it hard to walk, to get up, to shower, to sit down, and IMPOSSIBLE to sleep. I try to keep a positive outlook on things- like at least these ailments only affect me, not my babies- but they DON'T only affect me. My husband and older kids have to do everything for me- It's gotten to the point where my husband has to ROLL ME OVER in bed! My house keeps getting dirtier- Hubby and kids do okay with the day to day, but cleaning is NOT their strong suit. *Sigh. Sorry. Just needed to vent a bit.


----------



## Fets83

I was diagnosed with this about 6-7 months after I had daughter. It's not fun at all :( I'm hoping that it doesn't get really bad through this pregnancy


----------



## heyyady

wait- you were diagnosed AFTER? Isn't birth supposed to RELIEVE it??????


----------



## Fets83

I guess not. I was fine through out my pregnancy. I started noticing uncomfortable pain when I started going for runs. I went to my doctor and than went through a bunch of tests and that's what came back. He said people get it from traumatic car accidents or pregnancy and I havent been in any accidents


----------



## sugawattie

i suspect that i also have spd. being that urs started so early on two occasions, do u mind sharing with me how it started and how u knew it was spd and not a ?pinched nerve" or something? thanks in advance.


----------



## lynnikins

Hi girls im back lol, you all dont know me caus i was last here a year ago lol, but im preggers again and preparing myself for the eventuallity that i will end up with some form of pain in this pregnancy im happy to help as this is my 3rd time through with spd/pgp


----------



## lynnikins

bump


----------



## new bride

Hi lynnikins
I'm glad you're here to be honest! I think I may be suffering with SPD, though I dont get ALL of the symptoms. I do feel nasty pain in my pubic bone which can make me walk hunched over, and when i get up from sitting this is 10 times worse. I've got bad lower back pain, but I did have surgery on my lower disks in 2009 - apparently SPD can be more common if you've had previous back problems? My little man is breech at the moment and I dont know if my pains are just down to this position. I've been referred to physio who have made me an appt really quickly because of my previous surgery. I also seems to get pain in my buttocks - like I've had a massive workout and strained them?? Does any of this sound familiar to you?

Thanks in advance

Lisa x


----------



## lynnikins

yes it sadly does sound familiar the pain in your buttocks is the joints in the back of your pelvis which are normally stiff moving and the pubic pain is quite atypical of standard spd pain

the joint at the back is the SI joint https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacroiliac_joint 

for managment get a SI support belt i posted a link in an earlier post i think of the one i have, and try sitting on a exersize ball rather than a chair. take smaller steps and try to avoid climbing stairs if you can or bending over , leave the vaccuming /gardening to someone else, i found till i got the pubic pain i was more comfy sitting with my legs apart but when that hit then moving my legs apart started to hurt,

best tip get satin pjs or satin sheets and slide in and out of bed, dont twist your legs move them the same time as your torso and sleep with a pillow between your knees

ive got a notfification set up so will see if ppl post on this thread so please let me know how you get on, ive found physio's and mw's can be ilinformed about spd/pgp and the management of these conditions so please ask away any questions you might have


----------



## MrsG-L

I am a bit late to this thread, I found out I was PG at 6 weeks due to SPD and had it towards the end of my 2nd pregnancy but put it down to my DD being breech.

I have a support belt which only helps for a little while and I cannot wear it in bed cos I wiggle too much. I have crutches which I use out of the house and am undergoing acupuncture but I don't think this is helping at all.

I've been forced back to work or I wont be eligable for SMP but have reduced my working week down by using up my holiday. I am in agony when I get home and as I have been put in the 'quiet' office I cannot get up and move around and the doors are a nightmare with my crutches so I just end up sitting for hours on end.

Does anyone know what the proceedure is for giving birth? Will I/Can I be induced early or will I be allowed to go 2 weeks over?

xx


----------



## new bride

Lynnikins - you're very informative thanks for your help. will update you after physio on thursday x x

Mrs G-L - I'm sorry I dont know the answer re delivery as I'm already being considered for c section due to spinal problems x


----------



## lynnikins

i was allowed to go over with EJ and was induced at +10days , dont whatever you do give birth on your back !!!!!! you can permanantly damage the SI joints and cause yourself alot of pain for the frontal pelvic joint too. I gave birth to EJ on my side with DH supporting my floating leg , he was standing by the edge of the bed and i was lying right on the edge so my back was pressed against him and he supported my leg. 
obviously squat posistions are a bit out of the question but being on your knees leaning on the back of the bed is good, and if you can manage fighting for it and cope with the pool a waterbirth is great as it supports your weight somewhat.

its your right to birth in whatever position is most comfortable for you.
and if you go for an epidural then measure your painfree gap and range of motion between your knees before they give it to you and dont allow them to move your legs further once you have the epidural as you wont feel it but it could caus you alot of damage, if you can cope without an epidural its best to caus you then know what your limitations are and can avoid permanat damage to your pelvis


----------



## MrsG-L

Thank you lynnikins, the only thing on my birth plan is epidural as very last resort as I have read about permanent damage and i really dont want this pain for longer than necessary!

I was planning to give birth on my knees if I can, I don't think they will consider me for a water birth as I am a large lady and I don't think will be able to get me out if there are problems.

I am quite concerned about my mobility if I do go over, I am already struggling as I am sure you can all relate too xx


----------



## lynnikins

well it seems you are well forewarned hun have you started taking rasberryleaf tea yet?


----------



## tannembaum

My SPD is back :( Its not BAD yet but I can feel it :cry:
I'm gonna see how it goes over the next few weeks and then request physio if needed.


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: tannembaum it really sucks , im hating it already grr, good excuse to get out of vaccuming though lol


----------



## tannembaum

We're staying with MIL till our house is sorted so luckily I don't have to do that much at the mo :)

Its defo back :cry: I could feel it on the left side of my pelvis like last time.

Oh btw my name is Tanya :) its much easier to type lol


----------



## lynnikins

cool my big sisters name is Tanya how weird is that, she was pregnant last time i was her son is 5wks younger than EJ.


----------



## lynnikins

it is so gonna confuse my husband when i refer to you using your name he will think im talking about my sister


----------



## new bride

I'm off to physio later today ladies... will see what they recommend x


----------



## lynnikins

good luck hun


----------



## new bride

UPDATE

I've been to physio and I have SPD which is also affecting both SI Joints (think these are at the back?) I've got a support belt which does relieve the pain a little and the physio took a look at what exercises were best for both the SPD and my underlying back problems. I had a lovely lady - specialised in womens health and really spent a lot fo time with me. I'm going to a group class next wed to see if i can learn how to do things a little differently with a view to managing the pain. Baby being breech is only aggravating the situation so lets hope he turns! Apparently the left side of my pelvis has A LOT of extra movement which causes the majority of my pain, and the right side is completely the opposite and seems to be stubborn and 'stuck' with not much allowance for movement at all. I'm sure every cloud has a silver lining.........


----------



## lynnikins

sounds like you got a good physio there who knows what they are on about and can help you


----------



## Gbobs

Hello!

I've stumbled across this thread and although I read the first couple of pages I didn't really want to read all 150!

I'm wondering or not whether I'm suffering from some form of SPD so if anyone can help that would be great.

Some of the symptoms sound similar to what I'm experiencing but I can't say it's excrutiatingly painful or restricting me too much so that's what's making me wonder if it is SPD or related or just growing pains/aches in general.

I've had a pain around my hips across my back for a few weeks - particularly on the right hand side which feels quite isolated. I'm also finding it harder walking as my hips and movement feel so much stiffer and I feel like I'm waddling. More recently I've been experiencing more pain around the front of my lower abdomen/pubic area which feels quite like the pain you get with a bad stitch and lots of achines. It does seem to be worse after I've been sat a while and sometimes the pain is quite bad for a minute or two after I've got up from sitting and I seem to be really stiff - but it does loosen up. I also do feel pain and aches when I'm in bed and if I lie on my back I do get more back pain.

I go to a chiropractor once a month and did mention my hips felt stiff and some pain last time I went - I thought it was just them stiffening up but whilst my usual sports massage and adjustment helped, it soon got worse again. 

Does this sound like it could be some form of PGP or SPD or just generally that I have stiffened up and nerves are receiving more pressure which could be causing the pain. I was aiming to speak to my midwife at my next appointment in just over a week and also the chiropractor at my next visit but saw this thread and wondered if I could get a bit more advice/help in the meantime!


----------



## wild_ice

Same question as Gbobs,

but would also like to know if anyone knows in a maternity Tens Unit can help? My midwife has suggested using it for my aching back.

xx


----------



## lynnikins

Ok, 
Gbobs, the pubic area pain is indicative of spd, the stiffness and soreness in your hips might be PGP but a physio is more suited to answer that as they can check the joints and see how much movement there is in each joint

wild_ice. as above spd and pgp pain can be varying strenghts and types of pain personally Mine is really sharp pain like someone is sticking a knife into the joint and trying to slice it open.
A TENs unit interrupts the pain signals from the spine reaching the brain when the pads are properly placed, they can be very helpful in labor and i used mine in labour with both births but i never found much relief to my ordinary back pain as it was not a muscular source of the pain i experienced but its worth getting one for Labor in the very least and if it gives you relief with your back in the meantime thats great.

spd and PGP also start mild but do increase in severity the longer you have it so what might be low pain now could increase.


----------



## wildeone

SPD Is the only think making me doubt whether i want another child :( I've had it in both pregnancies and i'm so scared it's gonna happen again!


----------



## lynnikins

it likely will wildeone sorry :hugs: ive had it in both mine and the odd twinge so far this time but nothing bad i guess knowing how to manage it helps caus i can start now doing things to prevent it getting bad,


----------



## wildeone

lynnikins said:


> it likely will wildeone sorry :hugs: ive had it in both mine and the odd twinge so far this time but nothing bad i guess knowing how to manage it helps caus i can start now doing things to prevent it getting bad,

You're having twinges at 6 week!! I think this may happen to me as i get pelvic pain when i'm due my AF! :cry: I need to think 'it's only 9 months'


----------



## lynnikins

and you get a sweet baby at the end of it too :thumbup: mine only just started twinging though its barely once a day that i notice it


----------



## wildeone

I suppose I need a :bfp: before i go into this not point worrying about tomorrow for tomorrow has worries enough of it's own!

I want to have as much info and remind myself of all the things i can do to help myself now so that i can maybe slow the onset of it . . . and there's always prayer!!


----------



## lynnikins

indeed there is


----------



## wild_ice

Thanks lynnikins!! My friend had a Tens Unit and she said she though it was working a treat, but it turned out she was simply switching it on and off instead of switching up the levels. Cried with laughter when she told me. I've got one now though and am intending to quizz the midwife at my appointment about SPD as I think that's whats causing me so much pain.

xx


----------



## heyyady

6 days past delivery and most of the pain is gone- and well worth every second of it I had when I hold my girls :)


----------



## lynnikins

congrats hunni,


----------



## wildeone

heyyady said:


> 6 days past delivery and most of the pain is gone- and well worth every second of it I had when I hold my girls :)

!!!! That's what i need to hear !!!!! 

Congratulations - i'd love twins this time round :blush: Enjoy them they're only tiny for what feels like minutes .....


----------



## Sarah_

Hi

I was just wondering for those of you that have had babies before how long after giving birth was it until the SPD went away?

I am due on Sunday and really hoping it does not take long! :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

it took about a week with NJ and about 3 months to properly go with EJ but it got quite bad with him


----------



## wildeone

I really rested (little over bedrest) for a week as my pelvis felt super unstable post delivery. I felt great after 1-2 weeks but still ached before AF arrives :(


----------



## Sarah_

Thanks for the replies. 
I am really hoping it's only a couple of weeks, I have really had enough of it now! :cry:


----------



## amyw044

Could I have SPD at 17 weeks?? :( x


----------



## lynnikins

yes you could esp if its not your first pregnancy hun, ive got it at 7wks :( this time it hit full force yesterday probably caus we spent most of the day out walking about 

sarah i hope it goes quickly for you i really do, i think mine didnt go so quick caus 1) when i was in hospital i was getting in and out of the bed all the time to get EJ caus they were shortstaffed and noone could help me even though i was supposed to not get out of bed!! and 2) when i got home i was back to dealing with NJ as well full time almost right away and lifiting him etc.. getting down on the floor to change nappies and i wasnt able to avoid doing things that caused pain


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: to everyone suffering, its all worth it in the end but it doesn't make you feel any better now does it!

I had my daughter in 2005 and had severe SPD, ended up in hospital on all sorts of painkillers and blood thinners because i couldn't move at all, they promised it would go away when she arrived...they were wrong! It never went away and i've been suffering for the last 5 years, i will say that its sooo much worse now i'm pregnant again but it was pretty bad before so i expected it!

Anyway just a quick update, i'm now on painkillers (strong ones) and clexane injections twice a day, its very bad, at 28 weeks i feel like i did full term with my daughter :cry: Feel like i've got a million years left until he arrives and takes a bit of pressure off! I've already been told that i will likely need a pin to hold my pelvis in place once he's born and at the moment the consultant is unsure if i will deliver natural (i did with DD, that cause the problems i have now) or if i will need a c-section, either way he will be arriving at 37-38 weeks and i can't wait for it to be over tbh, i'll get to meet the little man causing me so much pain :cloud9:

The lasting damage i have is rare, it usually does get better after birth, my first delivery was mishandled and thats what caused the problems, i hope everyone can have a stress free pregnancy and get their pelvis back after the birth!!

If anyone wants to chat or ask anything just PM me, after 5 years of pain i feel like i know more than the doctors lol (i probably don't but i should by now!)

Good luck everyone :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

aww hun sorry to hear yours got so bad, i have a friend whos just had the operation to have her pelvis pinned in several places after delivering her son in Jan, she had spd very bad with her 3 yr old and has been on crutches since.

i utterly refused to give birth on my back last time i had tested posistions and knew which one hurt least and chose that one to give birth in with EJ, i should have had crutches but my physio wouldnt give them to me caus she thought it would make me think i was able to do more ( didnt have a choice in what i had to do i had a 21 month old at home! )


----------



## amyw044

Oh no :( it's my 3rd. I'm sure I ahd it towards the end of my last pregnancy but was never diagnosed with it. Should I ring midwife or just wait till my 24 week appointment? (which is in June!) x


----------



## lynnikins

i would call your mw and get them to refer you through to a physio so you can be ascessed and start managing it waiting could mean your pelvis is more unstable then


----------



## kelzyboo

Ring asap and ask to be referred for physio, there may be a wait list so don't leave it, it gets worse not better! Hope your ok x


----------



## Sarah_

I would call the mw and ask to be refereed. I found the physio was really helpful. Although it did take a lot of time to get there as the MW's pretty much ignored what I was saying about being in pain. As a routine thing we have an appointment with the GP at 31 weeks at my practice it was him that actually diagnosed it and refereed me. I would say from my experience don't be fobbed off! :growlmad:


----------



## new bride

Hi Girls

I went back to my physio class this week and as soon as she asked me if i was ok i just burst into tears. I'm not ok, far from it, I thought my pelvic belt was helping to begin with but now it doesn't seem to be making a difference. I'm struggling to understand how it can progress so quickly? Physio advised me that I should take home a pair of crutches to help me walk - and I did so even then thinking that I wouldn't use them (it took me so long to recover from my back surgery I didnt want to struggle like that again). I wouldn't have got through yesterday without them, I stupidly tripped over the dogs football and thought i'd done some major damage, it was excrutiating. To make it worse thats was the first time i'd used the crutches and we had lots of family over - I was embarrased.

Sorry for my moan, i'm not coping with this pain x x


----------



## wildeone

new bride said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I went back to my physio class this week and as soon as she asked me if i was ok i just burst into tears. I'm not ok, far from it, I thought my pelvic belt was helping to begin with but now it doesn't seem to be making a difference. I'm struggling to understand how it can progress so quickly? Physio advised me that I should take home a pair of crutches to help me walk - and I did so even then thinking that I wouldn't use them (it took me so long to recover from my back surgery I didnt want to struggle like that again). I wouldn't have got through yesterday without them, I stupidly tripped over the dogs football and thought i'd done some major damage, it was excrutiating. To make it worse thats was the first time i'd used the crutches and we had lots of family over - I was embarrased.
> 
> Sorry for my moan, i'm not coping with this pain x x

I really feel for you .... ... ... i truely do :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Moan away and don't apologise to us ... we totally understand x

Could you get a tens machine??? I know they're for labour but a few hours with it on slowly cranking up the power causes your body to kick out loads of endorphins (excuse my awful spelling:blush: ) i found it helpful sometimes and it's completely drug free and doesn't harm you or the baby .... just a thought :shrug:

I also had a massage (seated one) once a week - not a long term help but very nice and relaxed me and after going through so much pain for so long i really deserved it! - They came to my home so i didn't have to go anywhere afterwards i would see them out and have my best 2-3 hour nap of each week:thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

new bride , :hugs: im sorry your not coping with the pain hun i know how horrible it can be. have you got satin sheets or pj's yet, it will really help with moving in bed, 

i used to have a routine of things i did just to get into bed each night, never moving any leg further than 5inches away from the other at all times i would use my hands and go up and down stairs on my bum rather than walk. not bend or lift anything , some of it seemed like a lot of faff but it really did help. theres tons of lists ages back in this thread of stuff the women who were suffering bad did ( around the time i was pregannt last )


----------



## klara1

I haven't read all the 100 or so pages... but does this pain stop after birth?


----------



## lynnikins

normally spd and pgp pain stops soon after birth as the hormones leave your system unless you do any permanent damage to your pelvis during your pregnancy which will like any other form of damage to a joint take alot longer to heal and may never fully heal


----------



## lynnikins

This is why correct identification of the problem and proper treatment and managment are so important during pregnancy to avoid future problems as there is little that can really be done to solve the problems permanantly and completely


----------



## new bride

Hi ladies

Thanks again for your help and advise. I am using satin pjs now, and i do actually have a tens machine that i can dig out. I'm off to the midwife in an hour so we can see if this little man has turned, or if we are going to do anything about it. I'm feeling better today, just got a bit fed up when i last posted x x x


----------



## lynnikins

no worries hun i hope the MW can help you a bit,


----------



## new bride

He's still breech, and my blood pressure is a bit high but i'm not worrying about any of it, what will be will be!!


----------



## wildeone

Theres time and space for him to turn yet xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

plenty of turning time hun EJ was spinning around right till the final day or so


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to 'pick your brains'. I'm currently 11 weeks 5 days pregnant with my 4th pregnancy (3rd child) and for the past 4 or 5 days I've been getting really achey pains in my hips, in my pelvic region and in the bones next to my bum.

I went and saw my midwife yesterday and she said it was probably just sciatica or baby lying on a nerve, but just wondering what the symptoms / where the pains are with SPD and PGP. I had really bad backache with my last pregnancy but my daughter did weigh 11lbs 3oz at birth...

Thanks in advance x


----------



## lynnikins

babycentre has a good page on it if you search spd/pgp and pregnancy together


----------



## lynnikins

Bump


----------



## lynnikins

Bump


----------



## lynnikins

Bump


----------



## Eternal

I am a SPD sufferer, had it in my first pregnancy from 9 weeks following a car accident which clearly upset things. 

My second pregnancy ended in MC at 11 weeks but didnt get any symptoms of it. 

This time bamp smack at 9 weeks again. it was after two long 10 hour car journeys and of course the fact this is twins prob doesnt help much either. 

Last time and this time i find that taking things easy eases the symptoms, so have been trying not to make things worse so early.


----------



## lynnikins

it is wise to play it easy to avoid things getting bad and there are loads of management techniques back a few pages in this thread that you might find useful


----------



## Tiredgirl

I have just started reading this thread but there are so many pages... I will get through it all though :winkwink:!!

Can anyone offer any advice on having PGP whilst looking after a baby. I am finding it so hard and am in so much pain. I have been to physio and am doing what I am told but still in agony.

They haven't suggested a support belt or anything yet to me.. should I ask them?

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Freya

I suffer with SPD, and did so in last pregnancy. THe first time I did nothing as assumed it was just my body not dealing with pregnancy well! This time I went to physio quick smart who gave me a belt to wear. IN the 2nd tri it really helped, but trouble was it kept pushing into my bladder and making me pee and feel uncomfortable. 

I ended up in desperation going to a chiropractor who had training in dealing with ante natal pregnancy ladies. I went with two aims in mind, one to help the pain of SPD, but also to get my pelvis in line ready to give birth to this baby (heard it speeds things up - makes sense?) FANTASTIC! Even after one session I felt such relief it was unbelievable. I think I'm scheduled to have 3 or 4 before birth and am looking forward to it! I had no idea how much pain I was in with every lower joint movement, until it was gone.

I know it's not going to be for everyone, and of course medical advice should always be sought, and ensure you see a qualified professional..... but just wanted to share my experience in case it can offer someone the same relief.

xxx


----------



## Freya

tired girl - definitely ask for a support belt, it does help! xxx


----------



## Tiredgirl

Freya said:


> I suffer with SPD, and did so in last pregnancy. THe first time I did nothing as assumed it was just my body not dealing with pregnancy well! This time I went to physio quick smart who gave me a belt to wear. IN the 2nd tri it really helped, but trouble was it kept pushing into my bladder and making me pee and feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I ended up in desperation going to a chiropractor who had training in dealing with ante natal pregnancy ladies. I went with two aims in mind, one to help the pain of SPD, but also to get my pelvis in line ready to give birth to this baby (heard it speeds things up - makes sense?) FANTASTIC! Even after one session I felt such relief it was unbelievable. I think I'm scheduled to have 3 or 4 before birth and am looking forward to it! I had no idea how much pain I was in with every lower joint movement, until it was gone.
> 
> I know it's not going to be for everyone, and of course medical advice should always be sought, and ensure you see a qualified professional..... but just wanted to share my experience in case it can offer someone the same relief.
> 
> xxx

I used to see a chiropractor and also have accupunture for me m.e. which helps lots, but this was through my private health care at work (no longer work there). I might look into the cost of it... if it helps I will try it.

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Eternal

My hubby has a chiropractor i was thinking about phoning, every evening i am throbing now, its def getting worse, which isnt the nicest thought at not even 14 weeks with twins. arh!

anyway, should i go to a normal chiropractor or look up one who deals with pregnancy?

Support belt helps a bit, quite uncomfortable, but anything that helps is a plus.


----------



## lynnikins

find one whos confident and trained in treating pregnancy caus the joints in the pelvis are alot looser in pregnancy so need a more gentle touch,

Eternal im so sorry to hear your getting it bad , mine is still very mild im quite thankful

TiredGirl, its not easy work with a LO as well as i found out with ds1, you have to try to avoid lifting your LO from the floor if they can climb to a sofa its easier or its better you get down to their level, not easy with such a young baby i can imagine. basicly limit lifting as much as possible and twisting at the waist too even when getting in and out of bed, my physio always told me to roll onto my side , bump and legs all at once then bring my knees up level with my hips and use both arms to push up off the bed so i was seated on my bum on the bed with my legs hanging over the side rather than twisting as i got up or pulling forward from being on my back. 

Satin pj's are a must for spd to help you move in bed and use whatever pillows you need to get comfy, i have folded duvet ready to go on my side of the bed under the sheet to provide cushioning for my hip as soon as i need it. when going up stairs take it one step at a time and bring both legs to the same step before going further, best way to go down stairs is on your bum keeping knees and ankles together, if you use a car then pivot on your bum to get out keeping your legs together dont seperate them and likewise turn fully away from the car and sit in onto the seat then pivot around with legs together to get in. 

does any of that help ? 
oh and forget vacuming completely its a big no no caus you can twist and upset the balance of your pelvis so easily

physio or chiropractic treatment or even acupunture ( if you go in for that kind of thing ) and accupressure therapy all helps, as does swiming/aqua natal classes


----------



## Tiredgirl

lynnikins said:


> find one whos confident and trained in treating pregnancy caus the joints in the pelvis are alot looser in pregnancy so need a more gentle touch,
> 
> Eternal im so sorry to hear your getting it bad , mine is still very mild im quite thankful
> 
> TiredGirl, its not easy work with a LO as well as i found out with ds1, you have to try to avoid lifting your LO from the floor if they can climb to a sofa its easier or its better you get down to their level, not easy with such a young baby i can imagine. basicly limit lifting as much as possible and twisting at the waist too even when getting in and out of bed, my physio always told me to roll onto my side , bump and legs all at once then bring my knees up level with my hips and use both arms to push up off the bed so i was seated on my bum on the bed with my legs hanging over the side rather than twisting as i got up or pulling forward from being on my back.
> 
> Satin pj's are a must for spd to help you move in bed and use whatever pillows you need to get comfy, i have folded duvet ready to go on my side of the bed under the sheet to provide cushioning for my hip as soon as i need it. when going up stairs take it one step at a time and bring both legs to the same step before going further, best way to go down stairs is on your bum keeping knees and ankles together, if you use a car then pivot on your bum to get out keeping your legs together dont seperate them and likewise turn fully away from the car and sit in onto the seat then pivot around with legs together to get in.
> 
> does any of that help ?
> oh and forget vacuming completely its a big no no caus you can twist and upset the balance of your pelvis so easily
> 
> physio or chiropractic treatment or even acupunture ( if you go in for that kind of thing ) and accupressure therapy all helps, as does swiming/aqua natal classes

Thank you so much hun, I have been looking over the thread and see you have been helping so many ladies on here. I have been trying to lift LO as little as possible, feel guilty at the min that I am not getting out and about with him as much as I feel I should.

I have tried the car thing, but my seat is quite high up so its a bit difficult. I have been doing lots of my pelvic floors so have been a good girl :winkwink:!!

I am scared it is going to get worse the bigger I get.. is this the case?? xx


----------



## lynnikins

normally sadly it is the case as the weight of the baby increases the pressure on the pelvis. id start taking it proper easy now rather than waiting for it to get worse before you cut down activity.
Mine got quite bad with ds2 i had friends who were alot worse but mine was enough for my husband to cut his work hours back to help out with ds1 more and i still had friends come to help on the days he did have to work


----------



## Tiredgirl

lynnikins said:


> normally sadly it is the case as the weight of the baby increases the pressure on the pelvis. id start taking it proper easy now rather than waiting for it to get worse before you cut down activity.
> Mine got quite bad with ds2 i had friends who were alot worse but mine was enough for my husband to cut his work hours back to help out with ds1 more and i still had friends come to help on the days he did have to work

Sounds like you had wonderful support around you! Thanks again for your advice... I have been taking it easy in the hope it would get better but reality is kicking in that this is how things are going to have to stay xx :cry:


----------



## lynnikins

if pain becomes an issue then get your doctor to prescribe some co-codamol, they dont like you taking high doses in late 3rd tri but its ok to take in moderation when pregnant


----------



## clairealfie

Hi girls I wanted to say hello as I'm pretty sure I'm suffering from this and getting worried it's so early. 

I've had pain in my pubic bone (like someone has kicked it) since 7 weeks. It's constant, hurts when I walk, running is agony so I've stopped, hurts when I try to roll over in bed or on the sofa and in bed. The only time I don't really feel it is when I'm sat at my desk at work. I don't get any pain anywhere else and never had. 

I mentioned it to my midwife at the booking in appointment and she quickly dismissed it as ligament pain but I spoke to a consultant on Monday (was there for something else) and although he didn't say it was SPD he explained it was my pelvis bones grinding together and that it would just get worse. 

If it's this bad now how bad is it going to get! I went shopping last night for a couple of hours and could barely walk when I got home :nope:

Has anyone else started with it this early?


----------



## lynnikins

ive known it to start early with friends hun, you need to get a support belt ideally and see a physio they can help to balance your pelvis, most important is keeping your legs together whenever you can so stop taking big steps and start shuffling ( not attractive i know ) forget heels now and dont do shopping yourself, do it online its soooooo much less painful walking around esp pushing a heavy cart is not good.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I have suffered with SPD (now DSP) since 2007, an MRI scan confirmed my pelvic bones was 11mm apart, due to how severe I have it, I've had to get moved into a flat, I'l be finding out more today as I have the hospital at 3pm, just hope its good news :(


----------



## lynnikins

https://www.midwifery.org.uk/index....function-&catid=91:hidden-archives&Itemid=110

this will be a helpful read its MW's discussing birthing with SPD/PGP/DSP


----------



## clairealfie

Thanks Lynni, I'm worrying about that already!


----------



## lynnikins

with EJ i used the LL posistion and had DH support my upper leg from behind me with my back pressed against his chest it worked well, this time im hoping for a waterbirth ( if i can get into the pool and they have it filled in time ) as that was the plan with ds2 but he arrived to fast


----------



## MissSazra

I'm so glad I've found this thread, although I haven't read all of it yet. I believe I have SPD as I have pain in my pubic bone and find walking really difficult as the pain is so bad. I thought I would just have to put up with it (and kind of figured it would get worse the bigger the baby gets), but having read the comments here I shall get myself to the doctor tomorrow and see if they can recommend someone who can deal with pregnant women to get it sorted.

:) Xx


----------



## lynnikins

defo see if you can get a physio or chiropractor refferal hun its worth it and a support belt


----------



## lynnikins

BUmp


----------



## BlackBerry25

Why haven't I seen this thread before!?

Gonna read it later :)

I also am suffering. Today isn't too bad for some reason, but I have major clicking in my pelvis. The only thing my doc will say to me is to go to physio, which I cannot afford. :(


----------



## lynnikins

isnt pregnancy care free in Canada? if it is they should cover physio treatment for a condition brought on by pregnancy, but tbh unless your pelvis gets out of line theres not much the physios can do


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all, don't know how I've never noticed this thread before?!?! But nice to know I'm not alone with this horrible horrible pain!!!! Mine is especially bad in the nights... I dread going to bed now, knowing how much pain I'm going to be in... :cry:
And how hard is it trying to explain it to other people? I get stupid comments like 'yeah, I got a bit of backache when I was pregnant' or 'oh, it was the heartburn that got me' or 'oh, it's just that baby is lying low' gggrrrrrrr... :growlmad: people always seem to think that I'm just moaning about nothing - that it's nothing different to what every pregnant woman gets!!!! :gun:



clairealfie said:


> I mentioned it to my midwife at the booking in appointment and she quickly dismissed it as ligament pain but I spoke to a consultant on Monday (was there for something else) and although he didn't say it was SPD he explained it was my pelvis bones grinding together and that it would just get worse.
> 
> If it's this bad now how bad is it going to get! I went shopping last night for a couple of hours and could barely walk when I got home :nope:
> 
> Has anyone else started with it this early?

Hi Clairealfie, yes, mine started really early too - looking back it was pretty much as soon as I got pregnant! I was getting numbness and pain in my hips at first... and I assumed it was just that our matterss had finally had it... we replaced it and guess what - the same :haha: I must have only been 4 or 5 weeks when I first noticed the pain... So anyway, it kept getting worse but I had no idea it was linked to pregnancy... my mum suggested that I speak to the midwife at my 12 week booking in apt just in case, as you never know... and whilst she said straight away that it was pregnancy related, she said it was just baby lying on a nerve and it'd go soon!!!!! :dohh: So anyway, by my next appointment I was getting more pain and it had spread to my pelvic area and lower back too... so she finally accepted it was spd and said about referring me for physio but never did it!!!! :wacko: So at my 20 week scan I spoke to a midwife at the hospital and she referred me straight away... I've seen the physiotherapist now and tried these exercise classes that I couldn't manage :nope: , and am now attending hydrotherapy and also have a support belt... 
Just the same as you I was petrified that because it had started so early, I'd be looking at worst case scenario by the end - crutches or wheelchair, etc... I was also led to believe this would be the case by the midwife... BUT, thankfully it's not got worse as fast as I expected it would, so I'm getting by... yes, it hurts a lot, yes I'm unable to do very much BUT, there are people suffering from the condition far more than me... so getting it early doesn't necesarily mean you're going to get it to the worst possible degree... so try not to worry too much honey... I think you just need to take each day at a time and not worry about the future - you can't change it afterall... that's what I had to do! Looking back I don't know how I've coped with it for so long - but I HAVE... :flower: Good luck :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

Caroline your in the final stretch now, 

im not looking forward to tomorrow my SI joint is numbing up now and we are out for near 12 hours tomorrow with both kids and I have no idea what facilitys will be like for me to sit down during the day for a break and got a 2 hr coach trip each way too :( i think i'll be running a hot bath when i get home tomorrow night somehow to ease me up enough to sleep.

try a folded duvet ontop of your mattress if you were so far along id sugest a mattress pad but no point buying one for a few weeks when your spare duvet will do the trick and either satin sheets or PJ's will help moving in bed be alot easier.


----------



## lillybet

hello... I'm not actually pg (yet) so I hope you lovely ladies don't mind my butting into the thread. I had severe SPD with my DS who is about to turn one (crutches, LOTS of codeine, hit me from about 12 weeks). Due to a forceps delivery I had some probs postnatally too. I won't be all doom and gloom about that though, lots of people get better very quickly. 

Anyway I'll get to the point :) DH and I are talking about TTC number two, which either makes me mad, or means that happily the post-birth hormones actually do make you forget the pain, apparently of pregnancy as well as birth! (something for you first timers to look forward to!)

Anyway, I was hoping I could nab one or two of you who have been through SPD more than once. Any advice on considering TTC again? is it honestly better to wait a couple of years to let myself fully recover, or has it come back anyway? Anyone had a second pg and not had it again? No matter how bad it was, I honestly do want to have another baby... but I know that my rose tinted glasses are probably misting over the really bad bits. I don't know! I'm over on the NTNP thread looking for buddies if anyone fancies joining me. I only ask because this thread has been going for so long, I thought maybe someone else might have come full circle too... if not, take heart ladies! I really had a crummy pregnancy but I'd do it all again! :) there is light at the end of the tunnel. You'll get back off the sofa and back in the sack again... lol

thanks for letting me butt in! *waves and blows magic baby dust on all the poorly hips to wish them better*


----------



## clairealfie

Thank you so much for your kind words Caroline you've made me feel better to be honest I've had it about 8 weeks now and it's got no worse in that time so fingers crossed


----------



## MissSazra

Yay, I got my physio referral letter. Just need to phone and book the appointment and hopefully I'll get a little relief from this pain!


----------



## Caroline:-)

lynnikins said:


> Caroline your in the final stretch now,
> 
> im not looking forward to tomorrow my SI joint is numbing up now and we are out for near 12 hours tomorrow with both kids and I have no idea what facilitys will be like for me to sit down during the day for a break and got a 2 hr coach trip each way too :( i think i'll be running a hot bath when i get home tomorrow night somehow to ease me up enough to sleep.
> 
> try a folded duvet ontop of your mattress if you were so far along id sugest a mattress pad but no point buying one for a few weeks when your spare duvet will do the trick and either satin sheets or PJ's will help moving in bed be alot easier.

Thanks hun... we've got a new mattress with a built in lovely soft topper so just like having a folded duvet on top... can't say it helps though :nope: The satin idea to help turn is good though, thanks!!! :thumbup:

Hope your day out is going ok & you're not in too much pain!!! :hugs:


----------



## lillybet

hi again, I just thought I'd mention some stuff I found really helpful when I had PGP last year. It's prob all been mentioned before, but still... In the UK you can get free mobility aids like crutches from the Red Cross and you don't need a doctor's note. You can even rent wheelchairs for about £5 a week. It's worth thinking about even if you can still walk, as it's a godsend for those days when you just have to be out for 12 hours! It does take a bit of a mental leap to accept you could benefit from one, but I used it instead of a pushchair with my 2.5yo DN and he sat on my lap. No pushing, no walking. Win-win. I could still get up and walk around when we got home instead of needing to collapse onto the sofa and cry! 
Also, for days when I was just desperate and I needed to actually talk to someone who understood, the pelvic partnership has a helpline on their website. They ring you back if you can't speak to someone immediately, and they have example birthing plans on there for you to use with your midwife. They are staffed by women who had PGP so they truly understand what you're going through.
As for the birth, DS arrived 2weeks early (thank goodness). I'd booked an appointment to speak to the head midwife at 39weeks to talk through my birth plan (water birth, natural labour), but in the future I'd ask to do that by 36weeks if poss. I was almost turned away from labour ward because they thought my labour pains were my PGP (it really was that bad!) and was 5cm before anyone even read my plan!! I ended up with emergency forceps and a spinal block. Be pushy... I know it is so hard to muster up the energy after months of pain, but if you can't, try and ask someone else to do it for you. The sooner you get people to accept that you are the ONLY person who knows what you can, and can't do, the better!! 
Finally, I was eventually seen by the chronic pain clinic at my hospital instead of just the midwives and GP. They prescribed proper pain relief that allowed me to sleep. There was a slight chance DS was going to be a bit sleepy at birth as a result, but it was less of a risk than using pethidine in labour. You have more options than paracetamol, but sometimes you need a specialist to prescribe it. I had to weigh it up, what would be worse, an extra day of observations in hospital after the birth, or taking him home when I was too exhausted to care for him? It's such a personal decision but if you need more pain control than you are getting, ask for a referral to a pain clinic. I had 30mg codeine 4x a day for my last 4 weeks. The GP wouldn't give me more than 8/500 co-codamol, but he admitted he didn't really know what would affect the baby or not. GP's are General, not specialist practitioners, so don't worry about questioning their judgement!
Oh, and as for support belts, I had about 4. The Serola one was the only one that was comfy and helpful, and didn't show under clothes!
I hope you all get better as soon as your lovely LO's arrive! Good luck, and PM me if you need to chat/have any questions x


----------



## lynnikins

I have found that so far aside from days where ive pushed myself to hard ( like yesterday ) that my PGP hasnt been as severe as it was later on with ds2


----------



## lynnikins

bump for missmayhem


----------



## lynnikins

bump


----------



## tanni78

Hi i hope you don't mind me joining you all. I'm expecting my 4th and have suffered SPD with all previous pg's although it wasn't so bad with my last. I was kind of hoping as there was a gap of 8 yrs between this and my previous pg that it wouldn't be so bad and things were going great till about 3 wks ago!!! Now it seems to be getting worse on a daily basis and often has me in tears. I'm a single mum and am currently on JSA and i really worry that if it gets too bad, they will cut me off and say i'm not fit to work, don't know what i'd do then as i know i can't claim disability. I find the whole thing really frustrating as my midwife has been really slow to refer me for physio (she reckoned it would be a waste of time!!!!!) and i'm going abroad for 2 weeks next sun so won't be able to have treatment till i get back. She also reckons she can't give me crutches or a support belt even as physio has to assess me 1st. I'm at my wits end, petrified i'm gonna be totally crippled and i still have my other 3 kids to cope with alone!!! Sorry to rant but really needed to vent :) xx


----------



## tanni78

in case anyone's wondering, i'm going abroad to take kids to see their dad who lives in Cyprus so i don't really feel like i can just not go as they only see him once a year!


----------



## lynnikins

Hun have you looked into any other help. you might be able to get HomeStart help they are a charity that have support workers who come help with things we were waiting to get one when i was pregnant with ds2 as i needed help to take ds1 to playgroups etc... but DH cut his hours at work instead to help me in the end


----------



## tanni78

OOh i'll have a look thanks. Haven't looked anywhere else cos i didn't really know where to start. Got my physio referal through yesterday but it's during the time i'm away even though i told midwife when i was going and it's for an excersise class???? It says on the letter that if the excercises don't make a difference within a few weeks, you may then get a private physio referal so i'm prob looking at another month just for an appointment with a physio which is crazy!!!! It's so frustrating, i feel like nobody takes spd seriously xx


----------



## lynnikins

nobody really does,

google "the pelvic partnership" their site has some good info and i think a support line they should be able to help more, you can always see a chriopractor privately yourself just make sure they are qualfied in pregnancy care , they can be expensive for long treatments but normally first appointment is done free


----------



## tanni78

I've been in touch with pelvic partnership already, they are pretty good. They were quite shocked that my midwife told me to leave it as long as possible before starting physio. I didn't realise that chiropracters 1st appointments were usually free, that's good to know although i wouldn't be able to afford to keep getting treatment. I'll look into it though, thanks hun :) xx


----------



## lynnikins

the thing with chiropractors then normally once the problem is solved and adjustment done then so long as it doesnt reoccur you dont need re-treatment, i used to see a chiropractor for my back as i would routinely put it out in Netball season but in the off season so long as it was aligned i was fine and didnt need to keep going


----------



## lesleyann

Hey, Last night i had some pain down my side but it went away after laying down for a little while. Tonight it came back but lower down however its not constant i mean it came for 5-10mins then went away for over an hour then has come back again.. However i can find comfy positions while it hurts and it then no longer hurts..Also its only been in the evening The Mw seems to think it may be SPD after talking to me on the phone and me basicly telling her what i have told you ladys.. Anyone had it start like this?


----------



## lynnikins

it could be or could be a trapped nerve no way to tell really unless it starts getting worse


----------



## tanni78

yeh it's hard to say really lesleyann. Mine feels different on different days so it's hard to pinpoint. Sometimes it's like a burning feeling between my legs as if i'm a barbie doll and someone is pulling my legs away from my body lol, other days it's an ache in the base of my spine and my back seizes up if i sit or lie too long and other times i get really awful shooting pains that bring tears to my eyes and make you feel like someone is literally splitting your pelvis in two. If you find it hurts to stand on 1 leg or to open your legs more than a little bit then it prob is but like lynnkins says, the only way you'll know is if it gets worse. If it doesn't go away, ask your MW to refer you to physio, sometimes they can tell if your pelvis alignment is out. Keeping my fingers crossed you don't get worse :) xx


----------



## tanni78

then again, you're baby could have been pressing on a nerve or it could just be stretching (round ligament) pains xx


----------



## purapura

Hi ladies, I have never wrote here on this thread. 
I have been suffering with PGP/SPD or both since 26 weeks. Was refussed physio or any other helP other then pils (which I refuse to take) and now I have so much pain walking that I feel like giving up and I want to ask for crutches!
I have pains in the front and the back of my pelvic bone and in the groin erea... :) I feel like I am falling apart... Lol

Sorry had to share with someone


----------



## lynnikins

purapura, so sorry that your medical team havent been helpful, someone said the redcross give out crutches, my physio wouldnt give them to me last time thought it would enable me to do stuff so id do too much and make it worse this time im going to demand them if i feel like i need them or buy my own they are normally under £10 anyway


----------



## lesleyann

Well all the doctor did was take a urine sample.. Still sore but not painfull really today


----------



## purapura

I am trying to stay as active as possible, and wanted to avoid any "help" as much as possible (don't mind the physiotherapy though) but I feel like I am about to loose this fight soon. I will check with the red cross if the GP will refuse helping me again. I cant just stop my life because of this.


----------



## lynnikins

hun dont overdo it being active is only good till you get sore then its better to rest your pelvis than push it caus you dont want to caus damage i know its hard esp in the last weeks when u want to be active to help things move towards a smooth labor but dont strain yourself


----------



## tanni78

Purapura, i totally sympathise with you. I feel like i'm not being taken seriously. I feel frustrated cos i can't do half the things i want to get done and guilty that my other kids are missing out on us doing stuff. I want to get on and be independant but know if i overdo it, it'll make it worse. I really hope you get some decent help sorted, if you need to talk, i'm happy to. Sometimes having someone to man to makes the world of difference :) xx


----------



## purapura

I had a MW appt on Wednesday and was begging for a referral to phisyo, so she gave up, and went to talk to one of the GPS about what can be done, who recommended to leave a note to my GP with a request to do a referral ASAP. So now I am waiting for a letter, will wait till Tuesday, and then give the surgery a call, to see what's going on.

Fingers cross I will see a physio before I give birth.


----------



## purapura

tanni78 said:


> Purapura, i totally sympathise with you. I feel like i'm not being taken seriously. I feel frustrated cos i can't do half the things i want to get done and guilty that my other kids are missing out on us doing stuff. I want to get on and be independant but know if i overdo it, it'll make it worse. I really hope you get some decent help sorted, if you need to talk, i'm happy to. Sometimes having someone to man to makes the world of difference :) xx

Thanks!
I think the trick is to "cry". complain about every little thing... you cant sleep (turning is agony) you cant walk, seat, go up the stairs, in and out of the car....


----------



## lynnikins

i was about to ask if you had tried bypassing your MW to go to the GP, lol they have a lower tolerace for whinging pregnant women so tend to do whatever they need to get you outta their office lol.

please dont feel guilty that your kids are "missing out" you can make up for it, I took Ds1 to soft play centres with my friends that had kids so they could chase him for me when i was preg with ds2 and plan to do the same this time, taking them to places where you can minimally supervise and they can have a blast is good. and my OH makes the effort to take them to the park and run around with them at the weekend so they dont mind so much if during the week we stay home and they play with water and chalk in the garden. if the weather is nice next week we are going to do finger painting out in the garden with them in just thier nappies or naked to make cleanup easier lol they will have fun and i wont have to do much cept wipe hands and feet so they can get from the garden to the bathtub at the end


----------



## tanni78

Thanks lynnikins. I have finally got a referal but midwife took so long to arrange it that i now have to wait till i get back from taking kids to see there dad so it's 3 weeks away and even then it's only a back clinic where they hold a class and give you excersises to do, you then have to wait another 3 wks for improvment before getting referal for physio wich will then presumably take another 2-3 weeks so all in all, i might get an appointment a few weeks before i drop assuming i can still walk/drive to physio lol!!!! I think it's harder to amuse my kids cos they're getting older haha. I'm frustrated cos there dad sees them for 2 weeks every year, knows my condition and promised when we visited, he would have full 2 wks off to do stuff with them, now he's announced he's working most of the time and i can't get out much so kids will be stuck in bored. Some holoiday for them grrrr xx


----------



## tanni78

sorry, rant over lol :) xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

I REALLY wish I found this thread earlier!
I've been suffering for months with PGP but didn't realise. As this is my first pregnancy, I just assumed it was 'normal' aches and pains so tried just to get on with things. I caved a few weeks ago, and went to the doctor who told me it was just my ligaments stretching, and that was that. I never bothered mentioning it to my midwife after that, because I didn't see any point. It was only when I saw her last week and she noticed I was struggling to get onto the bed, that she asked me what was going on. I described to her the difficulty getting in and out of bed, up and down the stairs, in and out of the car etc and she was horrified that I hadn't spoken up. Because I'm at such a late stage, she could only refer me for group physio (my appointment came within 3 days of her referral). Group physio wasn't massively helpful to be honest- it was more just a talk about coping techniques and best positions for labour. But it was helpful to be around others going through the same thing.

So, my advice to anyone who suspects they have PGP/SPD- keep badgering your midwife or consultant until you're taken seriously. Although it was a bit too late for me, the earlier you can do something about it, the more you'll be able to deal with it.


----------



## lynnikins

so sorry you have been suffering in silence hun


----------



## fieldmouse

Waitin4astork said:


> I REALLY wish I found this thread earlier!
> I've been suffering for months with PGP but didn't realise. As this is my first pregnancy, I just assumed it was 'normal' aches and pains so tried just to get on with things. I caved a few weeks ago, and went to the doctor who told me it was just my ligaments stretching, and that was that. I never bothered mentioning it to my midwife after that, because I didn't see any point. It was only when I saw her last week and she noticed I was struggling to get onto the bed, that she asked me what was going on. I described to her the difficulty getting in and out of bed, up and down the stairs, in and out of the car etc and she was horrified that I hadn't spoken up. Because I'm at such a late stage, she could only refer me for group physio (my appointment came within 3 days of her referral). Group physio wasn't massively helpful to be honest- it was more just a talk about coping techniques and best positions for labour. But it was helpful to be around others going through the same thing.
> 
> So, my advice to anyone who suspects they have PGP/SPD- keep badgering your midwife or consultant until you're taken seriously. Although it was a bit too late for me, the earlier you can do something about it, the more you'll be able to deal with it.

Out of interest, what was the advice re best positions in labour? Also, did they mention anything about epidurals and spd?


----------



## BabyDeacon

i went into the MW yesterday woth groin pain they said its wither baby on a nerve or SPD they said if they pain continues im to go to DAU and get measured for a band.... they also advised to take 1 paracetamol see how the pain is and it went so does this sound like SPD?


----------



## lynnikins

fieldmouse said:


> Waitin4astork said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY wish I found this thread earlier!
> I've been suffering for months with PGP but didn't realise. As this is my first pregnancy, I just assumed it was 'normal' aches and pains so tried just to get on with things. I caved a few weeks ago, and went to the doctor who told me it was just my ligaments stretching, and that was that. I never bothered mentioning it to my midwife after that, because I didn't see any point. It was only when I saw her last week and she noticed I was struggling to get onto the bed, that she asked me what was going on. I described to her the difficulty getting in and out of bed, up and down the stairs, in and out of the car etc and she was horrified that I hadn't spoken up. Because I'm at such a late stage, she could only refer me for group physio (my appointment came within 3 days of her referral). Group physio wasn't massively helpful to be honest- it was more just a talk about coping techniques and best positions for labour. But it was helpful to be around others going through the same thing.
> 
> So, my advice to anyone who suspects they have PGP/SPD- keep badgering your midwife or consultant until you're taken seriously. Although it was a bit too late for me, the earlier you can do something about it, the more you'll be able to deal with it.
> 
> Out of interest, what was the advice re best positions in labour? Also, did they mention anything about epidurals and spd?Click to expand...

Ok from ALL my research over the last 2 pregnancys Epidurals are a bad idea with SPD

its very important with spd that you know your " pain free gap" because pushing futher than this can caus damage to your pelvis which can be permanant, with an Epidural you wont know where this gap ends so the chances of MW's putting you in stirrups ( ive not seen many women with EPI's not give birth in stirrups tbh ) and that being too far for your pelvis is a very real situation. you could of course measure your " PFG " before having the epi adminsitered but are you and your birth partner going to be able to step in and do something if they try to push you futher than that?

Water is very very good relief for SPD and PGP pain and that goes in labour too it gives you bouyancy which will take the weight off your pelvis to a degree reducing your pain and you will be free to move to whatever posistion you are most comfortable in with relative ease , much easier than if you were on a bed anyway, and they sugest kneeling leaning on the edge of the pool for birthing as this way your legs dont have to be so far apart if at all. you can of course use this position on a bed leaning on the back of it or bent over a birthing ball. Squating isnt reccomended for obvious reasons, and the Left Lateral position * which i used with Ds2 * is another suitable one if you want a dry land birth ( laying on your side with your birth partner supporting your upper leg or that leg placed in a single stirrup again you can keep knees pretty close together while still allowing the pelvis to open up.

I would NEVER sugest giving birth on your back esp if you have PGP more than SPD as the damage that can be done to the SI joint is a very real possibility, i had mild SI joint pain in late pregnancy with ds1 ended up on my back to give birth in stirrups and post birth was very sore in the SI joints but 6wks post birth i started getting severe chronic spasms in the SI joints which practically crippled me leaving me barely able to drive ( was working as a driving instructor so that wasnt ideal ) i couldnt get in and out of a car by myself, roll over in bed, climb stairs ( had to sit and pull myself up using my arms ) the pain lasted 6 months before seeing a chiropractor and physio in turn eased it enough for it not to impact my day to day life but when I got pregnant with ds2 i suffered badly with PGP and already now i cant make it through a whole day without pain from PGP in this pregnancy and i know it will just get worse as time goes on and fully expect to be looking at crutches and possibly a wheelchair towards the end,

One of my friends who damaged the Pubic joint ( SPD )has had 2 lots of surgery since her daughter was born 3 years ago to stabilise the joint and was nearly wheelchair bound her entire last pregnancy and now has had the joint "cagged" to keep it stable. I would never want to see anyone go through what she has in the last 3 years from this condition so its important to keep your pelvis in the best shape possible for birth and beyond, they say SPD/PGP goes away after birth and in most cases it does but if you do any lasting damage it wont it will stay with you for years


----------



## lynnikins

BabyDeacon said:


> i went into the MW yesterday woth groin pain they said its wither baby on a nerve or SPD they said if they pain continues im to go to DAU and get measured for a band.... they also advised to take 1 paracetamol see how the pain is and it went so does this sound like SPD?

sounds like it could be SPD if the pain comes from the pubic bone hun, try to keep those knees together and get that belt sorted or a tubigrip it will help , have a read through the thread there is lots of advice


----------



## purapura

I have finally managed to get a physio referral, going next friday. so pleased, at least some help. I don't have much to go (5 weeks) so not sure how helpful it will be...

I am hoping for water birth as water was a great relief for me PGP pains. If not, I was wondering if "on all four" will be a good position for birth. I am in most pains when in bed, so was hoping to avoid laying down in any way possible.


----------



## lynnikins

you can get them to do all internals ( if you want them they dont have to do them ) with you on your side to make things less painful hun, just make sure its well marked on your birth plan and notes about your spd. are you taking any painkillers i was on 30/500 cocodamol before EJ was born it really helped the early labor pains lol


----------



## Waitin4astork

fieldmouse said:


> Waitin4astork said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY wish I found this thread earlier!
> I've been suffering for months with PGP but didn't realise. As this is my first pregnancy, I just assumed it was 'normal' aches and pains so tried just to get on with things. I caved a few weeks ago, and went to the doctor who told me it was just my ligaments stretching, and that was that. I never bothered mentioning it to my midwife after that, because I didn't see any point. It was only when I saw her last week and she noticed I was struggling to get onto the bed, that she asked me what was going on. I described to her the difficulty getting in and out of bed, up and down the stairs, in and out of the car etc and she was horrified that I hadn't spoken up. Because I'm at such a late stage, she could only refer me for group physio (my appointment came within 3 days of her referral). Group physio wasn't massively helpful to be honest- it was more just a talk about coping techniques and best positions for labour. But it was helpful to be around others going through the same thing.
> 
> So, my advice to anyone who suspects they have PGP/SPD- keep badgering your midwife or consultant until you're taken seriously. Although it was a bit too late for me, the earlier you can do something about it, the more you'll be able to deal with it.
> 
> Out of interest, what was the advice re best positions in labour? Also, did they mention anything about epidurals and spd?Click to expand...

Sorry to be a bit late with my reply! Although your questions have been mainly answered already, they recommended either being on all fours or on your side to give birth, but definitely not on your back if it can be avoided. My midwife strongly suggested using the birthing pool if it's available, so I'll definitely be bearing that in mind too. It's really important that you tell the midwives at the hospital when you're in labour that you have PGP/SPD as they will do all they can to help you.


----------



## purapura

I refuse to take pills as I dont think its good for baby and I had dyspepsia last ear because of pills, it was so painful that I don't want it to return. Had been for almost 2 years medication free...


----------



## lynnikins

fair enough personally i have to take something so i can get on with life and my children and get myself to the toilet ( upstairs loo ) so its gonna end up pills or bed bound but i only take them when i really really need them


----------



## poas

Hi, just thought I'd drop by and say thanks, there is a lot of helpful advice on here :) I am 60days(ish) away from meeting my little girl,I have a son who is nearly 6 (and caused me no such pain as this little one!!) and a step daughter who is nearly 4, so getting spd from 18 weeks and not being able to drive since 20wks has been a real nightmare!Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## lynnikins

aww sorry to hear your suffering but good to know you got some help from this thread hunni, i bet you cant wait to meet your Little one now


----------



## fieldmouse

lynnikins said:


> fieldmouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waitin4astork said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY wish I found this thread earlier!
> I've been suffering for months with PGP but didn't realise. As this is my first pregnancy, I just assumed it was 'normal' aches and pains so tried just to get on with things. I caved a few weeks ago, and went to the doctor who told me it was just my ligaments stretching, and that was that. I never bothered mentioning it to my midwife after that, because I didn't see any point. It was only when I saw her last week and she noticed I was struggling to get onto the bed, that she asked me what was going on. I described to her the difficulty getting in and out of bed, up and down the stairs, in and out of the car etc and she was horrified that I hadn't spoken up. Because I'm at such a late stage, she could only refer me for group physio (my appointment came within 3 days of her referral). Group physio wasn't massively helpful to be honest- it was more just a talk about coping techniques and best positions for labour. But it was helpful to be around others going through the same thing.
> 
> So, my advice to anyone who suspects they have PGP/SPD- keep badgering your midwife or consultant until you're taken seriously. Although it was a bit too late for me, the earlier you can do something about it, the more you'll be able to deal with it.
> 
> Out of interest, what was the advice re best positions in labour? Also, did they mention anything about epidurals and spd?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok from ALL my research over the last 2 pregnancys Epidurals are a bad idea with SPD
> 
> its very important with spd that you know your " pain free gap" because pushing futher than this can caus damage to your pelvis which can be permanant, with an Epidural you wont know where this gap ends so the chances of MW's putting you in stirrups ( ive not seen many women with EPI's not give birth in stirrups tbh ) and that being too far for your pelvis is a very real situation. you could of course measure your " PFG " before having the epi adminsitered but are you and your birth partner going to be able to step in and do something if they try to push you futher than that?
> 
> Water is very very good relief for SPD and PGP pain and that goes in labour too it gives you bouyancy which will take the weight off your pelvis to a degree reducing your pain and you will be free to move to whatever posistion you are most comfortable in with relative ease , much easier than if you were on a bed anyway, and they sugest kneeling leaning on the edge of the pool for birthing as this way your legs dont have to be so far apart if at all. you can of course use this position on a bed leaning on the back of it or bent over a birthing ball. Squating isnt reccomended for obvious reasons, and the Left Lateral position * which i used with Ds2 * is another suitable one if you want a dry land birth ( laying on your side with your birth partner supporting your upper leg or that leg placed in a single stirrup again you can keep knees pretty close together while still allowing the pelvis to open up.
> 
> I would NEVER sugest giving birth on your back esp if you have PGP more than SPD as the damage that can be done to the SI joint is a very real possibility, i had mild SI joint pain in late pregnancy with ds1 ended up on my back to give birth in stirrups and post birth was very sore in the SI joints but 6wks post birth i started getting severe chronic spasms in the SI joints which practically crippled me leaving me barely able to drive ( was working as a driving instructor so that wasnt ideal ) i couldnt get in and out of a car by myself, roll over in bed, climb stairs ( had to sit and pull myself up using my arms ) the pain lasted 6 months before seeing a chiropractor and physio in turn eased it enough for it not to impact my day to day life but when I got pregnant with ds2 i suffered badly with PGP and already now i cant make it through a whole day without pain from PGP in this pregnancy and i know it will just get worse as time goes on and fully expect to be looking at crutches and possibly a wheelchair towards the end,
> 
> One of my friends who damaged the Pubic joint ( SPD )has had 2 lots of surgery since her daughter was born 3 years ago to stabilise the joint and was nearly wheelchair bound her entire last pregnancy and now has had the joint "cagged" to keep it stable. I would never want to see anyone go through what she has in the last 3 years from this condition so its important to keep your pelvis in the best shape possible for birth and beyond, they say SPD/PGP goes away after birth and in most cases it does but if you do any lasting damage it wont it will stay with you for yearsClick to expand...

Thanks for this info. I have been thinking that the pool might be my best bet, and also on all fours but leaning over something as this is fairly comfortable. I did a 'test run' of lying on my side and raising my leg and just couldn't do it, it was very painful. I think the spd is one of my biggest worries about labour actually as I really don't want to do any permanent damage and I'm also worried that it will restrict me as some positions just aren't good for me. I've put that I've got spd as the main thing in my birth plan and my OH is instructed to make sure that everyone is very clear about that during the labour!


----------



## lynnikins

i found the pool heavenly and most women with spd ive spoken to have as well.
i cant say i noticed my pelvic pain in labor lol the contractions kinda overpowered everything else, my tens machine worked its magic too interrupting those pain signals


----------



## purapura

Someone posted this article in third trimester forum:
https://m.guardian.co.uk/lifeandsty...pain-wheelchair?cat=lifeandstyle&type=article

thought it would be good sharing it here with you.


----------



## lynnikins

Thankyou for posting that hun
its those kinds of articles that need to get out there to get the message through to people so women can avoid future problems


----------



## APSmum

Hi all, 

Just found this support forum, I am 20 weeks and started developing it last week, I knew what it was as my sister had it with her 2nd pregnancy. So I told midwife and she did a referral for physio for me, I told my work and they are offering physio too so will get my first session on tuesday. I go for regular Shiatsu massages so will tell my practioner and hopefully she will be able to help me too. I am following all the exercises and tips and have managed to find a comfy bed position after many sleepless nights and several cushions later but the only thing I can't seem to do is get comfy on my office chair - no matter how I adjust it, it just makes me so sore. I get up every hour and do some pelvic tilts and floor exercises and walk around, I go for a walk every day at lunch time - but by the time I get home at night its aching. I have to sit at my desk all day - although I am restricted hours (2 hours less a day) its still my worst position. 

I didnt have pgp in my 1st pregnancy but I gave birth on my back and the midwife held my legs up when I was pushing, my back was sore for weeks after but I didnt really think anything of it. I have read all the advice about birthing positions but last time because I had a drip in one hand and the gas and air and the pain relief in the opposite hand/drip they wouldn't let me deliver in any other position than my back. I really hope this time I can deliver in the birthing pool.


----------



## purapura

APSmum said:


> ... the only thing I can't seem to do is get comfy on my office chair - no matter how I adjust it, it just makes me so sore. I get up every hour and do some pelvic tilts and floor exercises and walk around, I go for a walk every day at lunch time - but by the time I get home at night its aching. I have to sit at my desk all day - although I am restricted hours (2 hours less a day) its still my worst position.

I had the same problem. I even brought a pillow to sit on while working, but still got so much pain. I found relief only now, when I am on my mat leave and can sit on my ball or move more frequently. 
Unfortunately I don't have any advice except maybe try and ask for a different chair. I found it more comfortable sitting as straight as possible. :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

could u take a birthing/exercise ball into work to sit on? im gonna have to find mine and get it inflated soon as im finding that im getting sore sat in a normal chair now if i sit for any lenght of time


----------



## chichestermum

Hiya! just found this thread!
my midwife diagnosed PGP at 20 weeks and Dr prescribed me co codamol, only take it of an evening as it makes me sooo sleepy that it ends up being hard work keeping my eyes open to take care of DD! 
Finally went for my physio app yesterday! :D it was fab! she said my pain was mostly lower back pain and the pelvic pain is from compensating for my back, i also have terrible lower tummy muscles which doesnt help with the hip and back pain because the muscles are not working to keep the bones together.
She showed me some weird pelvic floor excercises because the 1s i do are not the best apparently, she said my pevic floor seems fab but usually when you have a fab pelvic floor you have fab lower tummy muscles too, so obvioulsly iv been doing something wrong lol!
anyway i thought id share the excercises incase they could help anybody else, i dont know if they have been mentioned on the thread before sorry,
1- pelvic floor excersice- sitting on a hard chair, relax arms, keep shoulders straight and hands on knees, then breath in and as you breath out you squeeze your bum like your stopping yourself from passing wind, then roll the squeeze around to the front and then roll it up into your lower tummy, if your upper tummy goes hard then your going to high. hold it for 30 seconds and then slowly release rolling backwards, she said to remember it like a going in a lift, you start at level 1 and go up to 3 and then you go slowly back down to 1, its hard work! she said to do 6 of these 6 times a day and slowly work up to more if i could.
2-lower back jiggle- lying on your side with knees together and brought up with your feet tucked behind you in line with your back and then slowly lifting your knee up and down, you should feel the muscle in your side, kind of between your bum cheek and side tightening, that 1 works your muscles and gently gives your lower back a wigge to get the endorphines going in your lower back. i must say i was very dubious about this 1 but it works really well! fabbb!! (you can put a pillow between your knees if it helps and just move your knees a little) (repeat on both sides)
3-bending at the hips, so stand straight and bend slowly forwards reaching towards your toes, as far as you can go, then stand up straight again slowly and do the same on both sides, so hand flat on side and as you move keep your hand on your side and just take it slow.
they really work, i was impressed! putting them into practice yesterday and then doing the pelvic floor before any movement, getting up, lifting, sneezing etc i actually managed to roll over in bed last night!! it felt great especially since iv been having to get up out the bed and get back in each time i want to move the past few weeks! 
Today will be my first day wearing the odd contraption which is the support belt for hips, cant wait to see how much difference it makes! 
obviously if your going to try these excercises then take it slow and just be careful! 
my next app is in 8 weeks when she is going to go through some positions for childbirth and positions to ease the pain of contractions if baby is lying back 2back, she is also showing me some positions to get into b4 labour to make sure baby is lying facing back so that the contractions are in my tummy because they will make my back pain worse if its the other way, il update you on them 1s after my app. 
Glad i found this thread, its going to be great getting support from other women who have the same or similar pain, nobody around me gets how much it hurts! 

...just realised how huge this comment was! haha sorry!! xxxxx


----------



## lynnikins

thanks for the exersize tips hun,


----------



## LittleBoo

Hello ladies! I've not been diagnosed, but posted a thread in third tri asking what my pain was and some kind ladies gave me a link to a page showing the symptoms of SPD and from the looks of things, that's what's making my life hell at the moment :dohh: 

Some questions, does it go away once baby arrives? Is there anything I can do to make it better? Also, I saw something about labour/delivery problems, what kind of thing can go wrong? Sorry this probably makes little sense, absolutely knackered :lol:


----------



## lynnikins

normally yes it goes away after the baby is born , you can get a refferal to a phsyio and get exersizes and a support belt that will help, you dont want to be on your back for labour and as you have no doubt already discovered that you dont want you legs wide apart either so reccomended are using a pool so you can lean forwards onto the side while on your knees or the same position leaning on the upright end of the bed or lying on your left side with somone supporting your leg


----------



## purapura

LittleBoo, You should talk to your MW, make it sound worse then it is if she doesn't seem too concerned (cry, it helped me :) ). 
Also make sure that your birth partner understand what it is and he/she can support you and make sure you are not making any more damage.


----------



## LittleBoo

Thanks for the replies girls :) really overdone it today, was doing okay morning - midafternoon so went for a walk with OH and LO, now in absolute agony on the couch. Can't get comfy. Add to that the heat and a whingy toddler, not in the best of moods at the moment! 

How're you all doing today? :flow:


----------



## APSmum

Hi girls, 

I am fine today thanks Littleboo!

I went to my Shiatsu masseuse yesterday and she spent a while working on my sacro-iliac joint and the muscles around it. At the end of the session she realigned my joint. I can't tell you the difference it has made - I have had zero pain today its amazing - she said that should work for a while but can realign again later in the pregnancy if it starts to move again. I thought that was going to be me stuck in pain for the next 19 weeks , I felt the difference instantly - managed a great nights sleep too. I can't recommend this highly enough!!!


----------



## lynnikins

sounds good APSmum
todays not been to bad i got a nap in when both the boys were napping earlier so had some rest for my poor pelvis


----------



## chichestermum

i tried wearing the support belt today when standing up, i must be doing it wrong, after wearing it for 30 mins i had to take it off! it was digging in and rubbing and just sore!
supposed to be going for a walk around arundel castle 2moro with DD and the in laws, to feed the ducks and have a picnic, hopefully il be feeling up to it in the morning! fingers crossed!! Anyone have any tips on how to make the support belt more comfy, or how to put it on when out and about!? were going to be in the car to get there and then il need to put it on when we get out, the only 'discreet' way i can think of is hopping behind a tree to put it on lol! xx


----------



## lynnikins

what kind of belt is it, mine a Serola SI belt so i can undo 2 of the bits to loosen it for sitting then just tighten it when i stand up and need to go somewhere, but i end up wearing sweat pants most of the time caus i can put the belt on over them lol or over the bump jeans lol


----------



## Librastar2828

Do midwives ever induce you earlier because of this??

I have not left the house all week due to the pains i cant even get to the bus stop without feeling the effects of this.. The only time i did leave was to do the food shop with OH and the entire time i was in pain and became so upset because i really felt asthough i was going to split and now im dreading how on earth im ever going to push this baby out.

I cant do housework or things about the home so OH has to do it all after coming home from working all day and he does a physical job as it is. I cant bend, roll over, get up, sit up, sleep, i get dead hip as well lasting half way throu the following day after sleeping. I'm 38 weeks on sat so im nearing the end now but the thought of having possibly another 4 weeks if he's overdue of this and staying inthe house is becoming extremely depressing!

Being a first timer i know that im likely to go over and be induced around 42 weeks anyway so do you think my midwife would bring this forward at all even if its at 40weeks i just cant deal with another 4 weeks of pain, depression and everything that comes with it! When iv told midwife of pains though she brushes it off as normal pregnancy things.. however its only getting worse


----------



## lynnikins

they dont normally no, they will put you on bedrest but its very rare they induce early. they will likely consider induction between 40-41 wks if you put your case forwards well enough but you would likely need to turn on the tears a bit. contact your GP and talk to them have you seen a physio at all? sounds like your MW needs a bit of re-education regarding spd


----------



## Librastar2828

no not been to physio and with only two weeks will due date by the time i next see her its probably not even any point going tbh and i wouldnt even be able to get there unless its at my docs i dont drive and i cant bare walking coz of the pains.

Maybe im not being forceful enough to my midwife at the appointments i just say about the pains not what its preventing me from doing but thats because at my last two appointments it wasnt half as bad as it has been recently. 

Id rather go into labour naturally but just the thought of him being over due and being induced at 42 weeks seems unbareable and if it ends in induction anyway why cant they do it at 40 weeks and save me two weeks of pain..


----------



## purapura

I had a MW appt yesterday and asked her what are the chances to be induced at 40 weeks, she said non! but they can offer a swap. But I will see how it goes, and what the phicio will tell me tomorrow... I am hoping for some kind of understanding. + been told that my boy is on the "big" side of the scale... so around the 9lbs. So would not want to go over my due date... Eeek


----------



## michyk84

hello been directed to this thread i've got pgp suffered since 8 weeks finally got it confirmed by physio last week will have a read through this thread too


----------



## michyk84

on best birth position i gave birth to my daughter on my knees leaning over the head rest bit of bed with my arms would this be a good pgp birthing position?


----------



## lynnikins

yes that would be a good position so long as you could get into it ok michyk84, you will have to see closer to the time though


----------



## HappiestMom

I just started with SPD within the last two weeks...its definitely getting worse..I have an appt Tues so will be asking OB about it and if there is anything I can do..also bought a pregnancy yoga DVD last night..hoping some of the things in there help as well... I think my main thing is just doing too much at once... its like I was doing great but then all this achey-ness in my hoohaa and the pubic bone..and then also my lower back and my whole stomach when I walk/do to much just hit so hard..it definitely was not gradual like I assumed...I just hope it doesnt get too much worse..im in the US so maybe they can schedule me in with a physical therapist to help...


----------



## emmancee

I think I might have SPD, for the last two weeks I havent been able to sleep well at night because it is so painful to turn over in bed. My hips also ache and if ive been sitting down for a long time when I get up it hurts to walk and takes a while to 'loosen up'. I saw my midwife today and she said it was just normal to get this as the ligaments loosen up during pregnancy and you can't do anything about it. She didnt mention SPD. Do you think I should go to the doctor about it or is the midwife probably right and nothing I can do?


----------



## lynnikins

if your in the UK then you need to see your GP for a refferal to a physio they will be able to work out if its spd or pgp that is affecting you, alot of MW's sadly dont know much about it and write it off as normal during pregnancy when its not!. there is plenty you can do about it too, theres loads of tips and hints on this thread, for nighttimes change to satin pjs or satin sheets and use as many pillows wherever you need them to find a comfortable position and keep your knees together when you move


----------



## purapura

It also helps to sleep on a double duvet folded. and don't go shopping with a trolly, if you need ask someone to push it for you ( it makes the hips really painful, especially at night.


----------



## tixiie_licks

hi is it too soon for me to be experiencing the pains of this? i cant even be bothered going out because my back and pelvis has such bad pains :/ i dont want to walk anywer at all... but its makin it hard as i have a 2 year old and a house to keep on top of xxx


----------



## purapura

SPD can start at any stage of pregnancy.


----------



## APSmum

Hi all, 

How are you ladies all doing ? I have to report that one week on from having my joint re-aligned by my shiatsu lady and I still haven't had my pain return. 

I really can't recommend this highly enough for you all. I hope this helps some of you !


----------



## michyk84

just a question its super hot here last few days & ive found my pgp has flared up big style even though been resting lots & hardly walking around


----------



## lynnikins

if you stay in one position too long it can seize the joint making pain increase try just adjusting your position every wee while to change the pressure points


----------



## michyk84

saw physio today & apparently the hot weather can flare it up (i'm 1 of 6 pregnant ladies who asked this over last couple days to the physio) i was also given crutches :( as all the other options werent really working at all so she thinks these will


----------



## chichestermum

lynnikins said:


> what kind of belt is it, mine a Serola SI belt so i can undo 2 of the bits to loosen it for sitting then just tighten it when i stand up and need to go somewhere, but i end up wearing sweat pants most of the time caus i can put the belt on over them lol or over the bump jeans lol

sorry 4 a late reply, the inlaws have been on holiday and have been dragging me out almost everyday! no amount of 'i cant walk that far everyday!!' seems to get through to them! grr! i got dragged to PYO today, yea thats the best thing to do on a boiling hot day with PGP! 

I dont know what type of belt its called, but it sounds similar to yours, i have to velcro the belt around me first and then pull the elastic straps tighter and velcro them in place, i tried to just undo the elastic straps for sitting but its too wide to be comfy, it digs into my bump and legs, iv just started putting it on outside of clothes instead, i already look like a mad woman with my bags under my eyes, my waddle walk and my unshaven back of my legs on show were i have dared to wear shorts after getting out of the shower unable to manage to shave all my legs! (its a tiny en suite shower and bending down in it is a no no anyway so add the PGP and the huge bump and that means i cant reach to shave the sides or back of my legs haha! they have to wait until i have time to bath)
Its ridiculously sweaty tho! mine has terry towelling material on the inside and its about an inch thick! i dont know whats worse, the pain or the constant sweating and eventual dehydration from the belt! 

My exercises have caused me more pain than good, the pelvic floor 1 is fine, thats helping a lot and doing it before doing things is really helping, but the moving the leg 1 is causing more pain and im not getting any help from it, i dont know if im doing it wrong (she said i done it perfectly at the hosp, but that was on a flat physio bed) or if its just not right for me, i just have to find time to ring up to see what to do next!

Anybody know how to manage to lie on your back whilst still being comfy? any time i lie on my back im in agony, i dont lie on my back anymore, but iv got another scan soon and they make you lie on your back for at least the first half! im dreading the pain it will cause! i know im going to be to preoccupied with the pain to enjoy seeing my little girl! 

gosh i can go on! sorry!! xxxx


----------



## heyyady

chichester- put pillows under your knees- it's the only way I found that alleviated any of it- also, let your sonographer know before they start the scan and hopefully they can give you a break mid way. Also, ask if the table is adjustable for height, if they can lower it so you can get on it without CLIMBING on it, it helps :hug:


----------



## lynnikins

yeah pillows under you knees or prop one under one side of your so your a bit tilted towards the sonographer. im starting to be really unable to lie on my back due to pain but propped up i can manage for a while if i have my knees up too.


----------



## chichestermum

ooo thankyou girls, il try putting pillows under my knees at home first and see how it goes, im assuming theres a right place for them to go and be of any use. i cant lay on my side just a little bit, it has to be all the way, babys head is engaged and she refuses to pop back out so if i try lie a little on my side i feel stretching and ouch does it hurt lol! 

yea the beds are adjustable, but they never offer to adjust them and even when you ask for them to be lowered (im teeny tiny height so cant get on them anyway!) they only lower it a ridiculously small amount! i still cant usually get on it after they lower it down, usually OH gets peed off at them and helps me up lol!

A break is a no no in our hospital, at my 12 week scan they couldn't find a few things to measure and instead of asking me to go for a walk and come back she just wrote on my chart to check next time! asking for a break is like asking them to give you there bank details and money lol! i wasnt even allowed to the loo at my 6 week after she couldnt get a clear image with the abdominal ultrasound and went in instead lol! 

do you think i can stand up through the scan, they would probably love that, id get out quicker because id already be on my feet haha! (obv wont be standing up tho, could you imagine even being able to think about keeping balance to stand when seeing your LO again on the monitor! :D) 

hope everybody is having ok days and managing to get through with not too much pain! xxxxx


----------



## lynnikins

i think the gel would run off if you were standing up lol


----------



## KelseyMom

this would possibly explain alot about my pregnancy


----------



## lynnikins

welcome hun, sorry your having a hard time of it :hugs: im lying on the sofa dreading going upstairs caus theres a mound of washing on the bed that needs sorting and folding and sitting up hurts alot atm :(


----------



## chichestermum

lynnikins said:


> i think the gel would run off if you were standing up lol

lol i actually forgot about that gel! i hate the sodding stuff! it makes me itch like mad, not because im allergic but just because it feels weird! annd why do i always miss a bit, put my top back down and then look like iv spilt something all over me! grr lol! 

im having a crap day today, the rabbit was overdue its weekly big clean so i had to sit outside on the floor for half an hour doing that...OUCH! then i had to make cakes for OH to give to his m8 as a thankyou for going out of your way this week to take him to and from work, then when i thought it couldnt get any worse i got cramp in my left leg from bum down coming in from the kitchen with a brew and i couldnt move! OH was at the gym so i had to call him to get home and stand there in waiting in agony for 20 mins until he got back! 

and to think id been horny all day (stupid hormones! as if i want sex!) and was going to treat OH later on to actually being able to come within 10 feet of me when were in bed! lol! not any more with all the silly pain! its b meds and sleep! lol!

hope at least 1 person out there is having a better day of it xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

Aww sucks bout ur pain hun my youngest son tipped drink over my laptop and fried it this morning so I won't be round till it's fixed or we have a replacement


----------



## chichestermum

lynnikins said:


> Aww sucks bout ur pain hun my youngest son tipped drink over my laptop and fried it this morning so I won't be round till it's fixed or we have a replacement

hehe what a lil munchkin! hopefully you get it fixed and it doesnt cost too much! xxx


----------



## lynnikins

we got the desktop replaced :happydance: im so happy lol,


----------



## chichestermum

yay! welcome back!! (even though you weren't gone for long lol) xx


----------



## hollyrose

i've been having pain on the right side of my hip/back & going down into my leg, for the last few weeks. having trouble turning over in bed, when i walk for a while, getting up after sitting, when standing on one leg. got up for a wee at 5.30 this morning and got to end of bed n had to hold onto the wall cause felt like my leg was gonna give out! 
does this sound like pgd or spd?

thanks. xo


----------



## chichestermum

hollyrose said:


> i've been having pain on the right side of my hip/back & going down into my leg, for the last few weeks. having trouble turning over in bed, when i walk for a while, getting up after sitting, when standing on one leg. got up for a wee at 5.30 this morning and got to end of bed n had to hold onto the wall cause felt like my leg was gonna give out!
> does this sound like pgd or spd?
> 
> thanks. xo

this is how mine started and i got told it was PGP and a bad lower back, but some women have that and get diagnosed with spd, i think its best to ask to get referred to physio and get diagnosed with the right 1 xxx

...sorry this post doesnt really answer your question, probably just makes things more confusing xxx


----------



## lynnikins

they are starting to clasify pgp and spd as the same thing effectivly it is just a difference in the prime location of the pain, most ppl who say they have SPD will have pain in the pubic joint in the front of the pelvis as PGP sufferers describe pain in the SI joints at the back of the pelvis, the differences arent so important what is is that you get yourself seen by a physio and checked over


----------



## chichestermum

lynnikins said:


> they are starting to clasify pgp and spd as the same thing effectivly it is just a difference in the prime location of the pain, most ppl who say they have SPD will have pain in the pubic joint in the front of the pelvis as PGP sufferers describe pain in the SI joints at the back of the pelvis, the differences arent so important what is is that you get yourself seen by a physio and checked over

really!? ooo just wait until i rub that in my GPs face next time i see her! at my last app she asked how my physio app went and when i told her it was pgp she said oh so its not as bad as your making it sound then because spd is the worst... she is still young and as of yet hasn't had children, hopefully she wont have to go through this kind of pain because i wouldnt wish it on an enemy! (maybe the mil tho haha!)


----------



## Rabbittchild

So glad I've found this thread, for the past 4 weeks I've been having pain in my hips, like cramp and numbness as I've been lying on my sides (my left) like a good girl. Two days ago I got a shooting pain down my left buttock and leg and the pain made me limp. With rest overnight it improved but the next day at work it was just as painful and I got sent home (I work as a nurse so am on my feet all day).

GP thought it sounded like sciatica and prescribed paracetamol and rest, I have a physio appt on Tuesday next week which hopefully will help. Today however, I'm having pain in my hips and pain in my pubic bone. Paracetamol and baths don't really seem to be helping I just don't know what to do. I'm worried that I will be in pain for the next 10-12 weeks :(


----------



## lynnikins

if you get seen by your physio and get a support belt that should help hun, keep your knees together and avoid stairs as much as you can or lifting or pushing anything that could twist your pelvis


----------



## Omi

Ive just been to see the physio today and here another one bites the dust.. :wacko: I was given a large support tube which feels very nice on but i know i'll have to get a proper bump belt a little later on. I get a really sore bum from sitting in my chait at work and since its a desk job im a bit, well..screwed :haha:

Oh, well....here's to the next 5 months getting better and not worse (gulp!)

:hugs:


----------



## Rabbittchild

Am trying to have a day of doing not much today as walking around Tesco to pick up a few things yesterday really knocked me for six. After another bad night, not sleeping til 4am I am feeling quite low, still another 4 days til Physio and I believe it's a group class so not convinced at how helpful that will be.


----------



## chichestermum

Rabbittchild said:


> Am trying to have a day of doing not much today as walking around Tesco to pick up a few things yesterday really knocked me for six. After another bad night, not sleeping til 4am I am feeling quite low, still another 4 days til Physio and I believe it's a group class so not convinced at how helpful that will be.

shopping always makes for a really painful rest of the week, i got told not to dare push a shopping trolley or to carry a shopping basket as its an uneven weight. a great excuse to start shopping online :)

if it is a group class then ask at the end of the physio sesh for some 1 on 1 help for a min just to make sure you are doing it all right xxx


----------



## lynnikins

Omi can you get your chair at work changed for an exersize ball? it will help improve your core muscles reducing the strain on your pelvis and its better for your back anyway


----------



## Omi

Lynnikins - i dont think so but i wish i could...i got one from Tesco's and its lovely, lol! I am getting a new chair Monday which is more ergonomic so hopefully it will be more comfy than the bog standard office chair ive got currently.

I'll also say the support stocking type tube that i got off the physio does actually help - although i will admit i felt it the most once i took it off tonight as im mostly ok in the morning so didnt feel the difference then. Good grief though...pubic bone pain is rather p***ing me off right now :)


----------



## FeistyMom

Hello all!

I suspect I may have SPD, and I am meeting with my OB on Wednesday to discuss it. One thing that is confusing me a little bit is that many of the positions which seem the most comfortable to me while I'm in them, may be contributing to my pelvic pain - for instance, I really enjoyed sitting on an exercise ball at work on Friday, but when I went to stand up, I couldn't! Took me almost 10 minutes to be able to stand up right. Also, sitting cross-legged really makes my back feel better, but now I'm afraid to, for fear of making the pelvis worse.

Since trying to 'keep my knees together' so to speak, back pain is starting to flare up - but at least I've been able to stand up straight and walk without too much pain.

Is that something anyone else has found?


----------



## Rabbittchild

I feel better when I sit cross legged too, I'm very confused as to what I should be doing and I had a group physio class today which essentially she told me to do pelvic floors, a special stretch and then told me to do less at work which I can't really do short of not being there. - Epic Fail. Thankfully I have a private physio appt on Thursday and I'm hoping she can help me more.


----------



## lynnikins

yeah i find when im sat in some posistions that it eases my pelvis but when i have to then bear weight on it again then it hurts worse :dohh: its a pain and you have to find a happy medium that works for you.


----------



## sweetm

Joining this thread as the doc confirmed I have SPD, even though I'm only 17 weeks. I've actually had it since at least 12 weeks, but another doc dismissed it at my last appointment. I feel a bit defeated though - my doc said there is nothing I can do about it. Glad I found this thread with all your ladies' advice - I'm heading to see a chiropractor today.


----------



## chichestermum

sweetm said:


> Joining this thread as the doc confirmed I have SPD, even though I'm only 17 weeks. I've actually had it since at least 12 weeks, but another doc dismissed it at my last appointment. I feel a bit defeated though - my doc said there is nothing I can do about it. Glad I found this thread with all your ladies' advice - I'm heading to see a chiropractor today.

welcome sweetym, its not the best to have to join this thread (obv nobody wants to have SPD or PGP) but its great to have support and share what we find easy/hard etc

theres nothing you can do about it, but there are a lot of things that make it bearable at times and any amount of pain is worth it in the end when you get you new member of your family :D

bit rubbish tho that you have had to suffer for 5 weeks without anything tho! but at least it has been diagnosed now and you know what it is and why your in pain, its always better to have a reason
xxx


----------



## FeistyMom

How do you ladies deal with the extra crankiness that comes with being in chronic pain? I tend towards a temper anyway, and with the pregnancy hormones and now this I am worried about being unbearable to my family :(

I've already caught myself snapping/using harsher than necessary tones with my dog, husband, 4 yr old and even my little toddler (although to be fair she is almost 2 and definitely showing it...). I've never been particularly good at managing my temper, but I figure its never too late to try and honestly I just don't want to end up the screamer that my mom was!


----------



## chichestermum

FeistyMom said:


> How do you ladies deal with the extra crankiness that comes with being in chronic pain? I tend towards a temper anyway, and with the pregnancy hormones and now this I am worried about being unbearable to my family :(
> 
> I've already caught myself snapping/using harsher than necessary tones with my dog, husband, 4 yr old and even my little toddler (although to be fair she is almost 2 and definitely showing it...). I've never been particularly good at managing my temper, but I figure its never too late to try and honestly I just don't want to end up the screamer that my mom was!

vent on here! its the best! i tend to have a good scream at OH a few times a day too, it feels good to call him, vent and then slam down the phone, he knows that i dont mean it tho and i usually say sorry at the end of the day after a good nap lol! xx


----------



## FeistyMom

I'm tempted to pick a fight with my sister's useless boyfriend. He irritates me during the best of times, and I've already had one tirade at him this pregnancy.

I'll try to stick to venting here though :D


----------



## lynnikins

i walk away from whatever is irritating me then go scream at a wall or pillow lol


----------



## chichestermum

lynnikins said:


> i walk away from whatever is irritating me then go scream at a wall or pillow lol

lol i tried doing the screaming at a pillow and it infuriated me even more because i had been reduced to screaming at things that cant answer back lol!


----------



## Anna2808

Hi all,

I had awful SPD with my ds 6 years ago and have just found out I am pregnant again. We are chuffed to bits but I am a little anxious about the SPD returning especially as I am now also diagnosed with fibromyalgia.

It might be TMI but I've been getting pain at the front of my pelvis the past 2 days and today it is uncomfortable to walk on my left leg; please don't tell me the SPD can return this early?!


----------



## FeistyMom

I had some pelvic pain early in the first trimester with my first, also left leg, and it faded away by the time month 4 rolled around. It came back in the 8th month, but was *nothing* like the pains I'm dealing with this time around, that I'm assuming are SPD (see the doctor this afternoon).

So there is a chance your pains will go away.


----------



## lynnikins

i had pains in early first tri then it went away for a while and has only been back since entering second tri that its been bugging me


----------



## chichestermum

I like the silly idiot i am decided that yesterday was a fab day to re jig the living room furniture about! it felt fine while i was doing it but then OMG the pain after i sat down yesterday evening was unbearable! i had to give in to my co codamol and i was still in pain, couldnt sleep all night and woke up this morning hobbling around like an old woman! so now im in pain with my poor hips and back and so im flopped on the couch and will be for the foreseeable future lol! DD thinks that me being in pain is a great excuse to mess about! im going to have a fun day :) lol!

iv been getting numbness in my legs for the past couple of days, anybody know if this is usual in PGP? my next physio is in about 3 weeks time! sooo far off lol! xx


----------



## lynnikins

numbness can mean you have affected a nerve or could be BP problems hun if it keeps up or you get any swelling talk to your MW.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hi girls! I did a lot of walking last weekend and ever since my hips/ pelvis have been killing me. It's worse in the morning or if I've been sat/ stood for a long time and feels like a popping/ grinding pain. Any tips for keeping it at bay until I see my physio? thanks for pointing me here Lynni x


----------



## chichestermum

lynnikins said:


> numbness can mean you have affected a nerve or could be BP problems hun if it keeps up or you get any swelling talk to your MW.

thanks,its an affected or trapped nerve, went the docs this morning as i was still in pain, BP all fine he just told me to take it easy until my physio app and to drink more as he thinks im nearly dehydrated oops! xx


----------



## chichestermum

Jennifaerie said:


> Hi girls! I did a lot of walking last weekend and ever since my hips/ pelvis have been killing me. It's worse in the morning or if I've been sat/ stood for a long time and feels like a popping/ grinding pain. Any tips for keeping it at bay until I see my physio? thanks for pointing me here Lynni x

brace yourself for when you sit/stand, do pelvic floor and hold it until you are up or down. keep your knees together, try to bend using your knees keeping your back and hips straight, sleep with pillows between your legs and under your bump, try not to sit in the same position for too long as i always find that i seize up if i do! birthing ball seems to help lots too! dont carry heavy shopping bags, if you are carrying some bags then try to evenly spead the weight so both sides are carrying the same and dont push shopping trolleys.
thats all i can remember at the min but theres probably sooo much more to do! xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Thanks hun x iv been given codrydamol ... Anyone else been given this?


----------



## lynnikins

i posted on your thread in second tri hun but yes ive had codrydamol during pregnancy labour and post birth while breastfeeding before it is safe though they probably wont want you on high doses right before your due date


----------



## Jennifaerie

Thanks hun x I've just taken one so will see how I go


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm staying off work today to rest as my commute is evil... but I feel terrible about it. I've got so much on this week! I'm going to offer to do as much from home as I possibly can as I just can't get to the office. Anyone else worry about being judged for taking time off? My boss isn't in today so I think I'll have to call the person above her. None of my immediate colleagues have been pregnant before and they don;t understand.


----------



## FeistyMom

I totally understand. I'm trying to figure out how to ask that my last month 'in office' actually be mainly 'at home'. I can do quite a bit of work remotely, and being able to set up the recliner instead of sitting in an office chair makes a HUGE difference in my ability to walk.

But... so far I've been too chicken. I've had this in mind for over a month and have only talked about going home at lunch the rest of this week and working from home in the afternoons. My boss is a workaholic and I used to keep up with her hour for hour before I started having babies, and while she's been very supportive I just feel like I am letting her down. Obviously isn't stopping me from having more babies though - I just hate feeling like I'm less productive/valuable at work now :(


----------



## Jennifaerie

I know what u mean, the doc has just signed me off for two weeks, not looking forward to telling her! Good luck with ur talk x


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Previous to pregnancy I had pelvic problems, and saw a message therapist that helped me. Now that I am pregnant the problems are back, I feel it now at 15 weeks, and wondering how I can cope with the rest of this pregnancy if I can expect it to get worse. I was researching this and found this website. Part way down the page I found something on Chiropractors - 

_
https://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/pubicpain.htm 

Finding a Chiropractor Familiar with Webster's In-Utero Constraint Technique

It is important to find a chiropractor that is well-trained in the treatment of pregnant women. Although most chiropractors receive some training in this while in school, some receive advanced post-grad training and are true specialists for pregnant women, babies, and children. In addition, many specially trained chiropractors will know the Webster Technique (which can turn malpositioned babies), something many other chiropractors are not familiar with. However, it is not always easy to find people with this training.

If you can, it's best to find someone who specializes in "pediatric chiropractics." One possible way to find one is to check the website at www.icpa4kids.com and see if there is a specialist listed in your area. If there is not, you can email [email protected] or call 1-800-670-5437 and ask if there's one in your area. They have an extensive file of many chiropractors who are not listed on the site itself. _

I found a chiropractor in my area and went to see her last week, by the end of the session I felt a lot better, not perfect, but I plan to see her throughout my pregnancy in hopes that I can get pain relief.


----------



## LoloShells

I'm in a lot of pain and everything sounds exactly like pgp. However I haven't even gotten a BFP yet. Is it possible to get it this early? If not, any idea what else it might be? At first I though sciatica but I have pain in my inner/front thighs and my pelvic bone/pelvic floor regions, in addition to the lower back butt and thigh pain.


----------



## lynnikins

if you have been pregnant before yes it is possible i got pain in my pubic bone area before i got my BFP


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hi Lynni, have you ever had acupuncture for it? The physio has booked me in for Monday and I'm not sure what to expect. 

Ta 

Jen


----------



## lynnikins

no caus i am not personally a fan of acupuncture for religious reasons , accupressure works well and my physio gave me some of this last time , but i have heard good things from people who have had acupuncture for it


----------



## LoloShells

lynnikins said:


> if you have been pregnant before yes it is possible i got pain in my pubic bone area before i got my BFP

Thank you for the info. Yes I've been pregnant, but its been a long time. Does the pain of pgp come and go? What I have seems pretty mild by day, and then horrible at night.


----------



## lynnikins

it often depends on the strain on the joint at any given time i can be fine till i move then im in agony


----------



## hawalkden

I'm 26 weeks pregnant and over the last few weeks I've been having really bad pains in my right hip.. I've looked up Pelvic Girdle Pain & most of the symptoms relate to what I'm having.. I'm not giving self dignosed but thinking I've got it..

Yesturday my hip gave way when I was shopping, luckly I wasn't walking around and just got hold of the clothes rack..

OH demanded he'd make tea (had a roast dinner) & he didn't want me standing on my legs for ages with little movement whilest preparing veg etc..

This morning coming downstairs and it gave way again and I fell down the last three steps landing on the hip that gave way..

It's totally killing me now and I've had a bath but it's just got worse the pain, it feels like it's grinding all the time even when I'm not doing anything.. 

I was sat at the dinning table and it didn't hurt much just my back got sore off the hard chairs so went to sit back on the sofa and it's a fairly soft sofa and the pain has come back again all of a sudden..

I'm at the midwife tomorrow but when I say I've got a problem e.g at the beginning I had really bad thrush, she just said it's part of pregnancy and she didn't give me anything so I went & bought some cream.. I don't want to tell her and her to just give me a blank answer and tell me to get over it all!


----------



## lynnikins

ask her to refer you to a physio and if she doesnt get your GP to hun. i would defo go easy on it in the meantime try sitting on the stairs and lowering yourself up and down rather than walking its much safer


----------



## Jennifaerie

lynnikins said:


> ask her to refer you to a physio and if she doesnt get your GP to hun. i would defo go easy on it in the meantime try sitting on the stairs and lowering yourself up and down rather than walking its much safer

seconded - some girls in my physio class said they found it helped! Hope you feel better!

I'm a bit lost at the minute, worried about being signed off for longer but don;t think I can do the journey to work :-( 

I'm still fulfilling quite a few of my duties from home though and I'm on full pay so I guess I shouldn't worry too much!


----------



## chichestermum

i just went to make my next app with physio, i asked to have it the 20th as i have a growth scan that day and she said no they cant fit me in, they can get me in the 22nd, its only supposed to be a quick 10 min app! im sure having to travel all the way into town on public transport and then walk half an hour up and down cobbled streets and a few hills etc is more trouble than the app is worth! especially since going into town now causes me to be in pain for the next week! iv told her il ring back to make a decision to go to the app on another day or to just not go. what do you ladies think? i am in a ridiculous amount of pain that just keeps getting worse but i only have a few weeks left and iv dealt with the pain this long, is it worth hurting myself even more for a 10 min app? xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Is there no way you can get a taxi? I've been getting taxis to and from the hospital for mine x


----------



## chichestermum

i could do but a taxi from home to the hosp costs £19.50 which is ridiculous if i get 1 both way as it would be just shy of £40 to go to a 10 min app, its bad enough getting public transport as i have to get a taxi to the train st which is £5 then £4.80 return train ticket and then either a return bus journey which is only £3.30 but they are only every hour if they turn up or another taxi from station to hosp which is £5 so by the time i get home from hosp on public transport iv spent £25, just seems ridiculous for a ten min appointment, especially when im going to have to do it just a few days before for my scan. 

Its made even worse by the fact that there is a physio company 5 mins walk away from my home, its private and would of paid since it wasnt too much and OHs work pay 60% of all our health care etc but the silly place only take on people who have been referred and my Dr wont refer me because he said the hosp is the best place grr!

I might try explaining to my consultant after the scan about my app with the physio and see if he can get them to squeeze me in quick lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

Ah I see what you mean. I think that might be your best best - at least you've not long to go!


----------



## chichestermum

thats what i keep telling myself, each time my hips give way or i find myself stuck on the loo lol i just say only a few more weeks and then il have my baby, i dont remind myself that it might take a few weeks, even longer for my hips and back to go back to normal lol xx


----------



## Princesskell

Glad I found this thread.
I've self diagnosed myself with pgp after developing really bad pain in my lower back and buttock on left side after a day on wedges at a wedding! The pain has not eased since and is with my every step. It is worse when I stand up ajd the first few steps it is painful every time I turn in bed and especially going up and down stairs.

I have an appointment with the gp booked for Friday so hopefully they will refer me for some physio? I am 26 weeks with my first baby and so far have not had many other problems. I am so hoping to work till christmas so hoping for some relief with this, but from what I've seen one you develop it, it is pretty much there for the entire pregnancy?
So far I've tried keeping my knees together when getting in and out of the car, sleeping with a pillow in between knees, sitting on the sofa rather than lying, hot baths and ice packs and some gentle back exercises.
I have also ordered a support belt thing. I have practised yoga for 15 years and hoped this would help prevent issues such as this-don't know whether to continue my classes?

Any more advice from anyone?


----------



## KnitWit

Hello ladies, I was just wondering for those of you on crutches were they provided by the physio or GP? I have my next physio on Tuesday and hopefully my support belt will be there waiting for me but im just not convinced it will be a miracle cure and Im at the point now where I really want crutches!

I hardly leave the house these days and sitting in day after day is making me miserable! I want to go out baby shopping and enjoying my pregnancy!
The other night I ended up stood in my bathroom sobbing because I couldn't climb into the bath for a shower.. I've never experienced such crippling pain. The doctor has given me some fairly strong codeine which makes me super sleepy but doesn't cure the pain :(


----------



## katree

Im wondering the same thing knitwit but I think it will be the physio who keep them. I have my first physio appt on Monday although Ive had symptoms since about week 14 I've managed until now but I cant take anymore. I had it last pregnancy but not this early. Im off work cos I cant stand for long and walking about is awful I already feel 9months pregnant. Had a bad night last night hardly slept cos of pain :-( xxx


----------



## lynnikins

its normally the physio that has the crutches, they wont give them to me though they keep saying it will " enable me " and i'll do more than i should....... ummm i have 2 toddlers and have to do the nursery run every day mon-fri i dont have a choice about how much I do, i practically do nothing around the house caus i cant handle it ontop of just the work i have to do looking after the boys


----------



## Jennifaerie

I got mine from my physio x


----------



## sweetm

So, I was diagnosed with SPD at 16 weeks (although I had been experiencing symptoms way earlier, but my doc just dismissed them as uterine stretching). 

At about 18 weeks, I started seeing a chiropractor who specializes in pre-natal and pediatric chiropratic care. AMAZING RESULTS!! Before treatment, my pubic bone constantly ached/felt bruised, and I could feel it all day long. After just a few adjustments, my pain went away almost completely. 

One reason why I got SPD so early is because my pelvis was out of alignment. I should have known this as I had Xrays done 2 years ago for back pain which showed some minor alignment issues, that I thought would resolve on its own.

I'm nearly 24 weeks now, and have chosen to continue treatment for the rest of my pregnancy. 

For those of you who are suffering and want options, I highly recommend finding a good chiropractor.


----------



## Eala

Thanks for posting that, sweetm. I was seen by physios in my last pregnancy, but I never really felt like they did a whole lot. The woman I saw was so miserable and patronising, it has really put me off going back. A friend of my Mum has recommended a chiropracter though, and I'd been toying with the idea of getting in touch with him... I think I'll give it a go.


----------



## Sonyalouise

Hi there someone sent me over from my post in the second tri, for days now when I walk everytime I put my heels down by back clicks at the bottom that's both feet and I find it hard to bend without getting shooting pains in legs and lower back, defiantly can not stand on one leg and in bed my back aches. I have had some spotting too which I been told we must have another scan. (not sure if that's connected!!) I have only read thu a few post as lots of pages hehe



Any ideas what it is?? Not got mid wife's appointment till wed. Any advice is welcome please


----------



## KnitWit

Sonyalouise said:


> Hi there someone sent me over from my post in the second tri, for days now when I walk everytime I put my heels down by back clicks at the bottom that's both feet and I find it hard to bend without getting shooting pains in legs and lower back, defiantly can not stand on one leg and in bed my back aches. I have had some spotting too which I been told we must have another scan. (not sure if that's connected!!) I have only read thu a few post as lots of pages hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas what it is?? Not got mid wife's appointment till wed. Any advice is welcome please

It sounds like sciatica if the pain is in your back and legs, physio can help so be sure to mention it to your midwife.


----------



## katree

Hiya girls, Ive been off work since week 7 firstly due to hyperemesis and then when I was due back the spd started so I've been signed off for weeks. Well I was gonna go back when my next paper runs out in 3weeks, I have a busy job I'm a staff nurse work on a really busy ward. I havent really been out and about cos Ive been unwell but decided to do some xmas shopping this week I didnt walk miles but went in a few shops and it crippled me the pain was so bad and 3 days later Im still suffering. I hadnt realised how bad it was cos like I said I havent really been out the past few weeks. Its made me realise I cant go back to work, standing and rushing about for an 8hour shift is gonna be impossible. I did attend physio but where I live they do these group sessions and i didnt make a follow up appointment cos like I said spd has been manageable. Sorry for the long post just wanted a whinge really lol. Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## lynnikins

sorry your suffering so bad hun , can you look into chriopractic treatment since you still have quite a while till your due it might be worth even paying a bit for it to make life managable.


----------



## KnitWit

I'm really frustrated, the pregnancy belt the physio gave me doesn't do much to help with the pain at all. 

When I asked her about getting crutches she said no :( she said because I was able to walk from the waiting room to her office just fine that she doesn't think I need them. 

I mean the ability to walk isn't really an indication of how much pain I'm in whilst I'm doing it! 

Miserable.


----------



## lynnikins

my house is small enough i have something to grab most of the time


----------



## Johnnieswife

Really suffering with SPD on this pregnancy, I thought the last one was bad until I experienced this one. I'm using a pregnancy pillow in bed, sleeping on my own, avoiding most housework and doing all the tips about keeping knees together. No joy, the pain is excruitiating. My pubic bone is grating and grinding when I walk or stand. Beginning to get depressed, my midwife and cons have been no use. :(


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm trying lecithin supplements at the minute (the same thing as when people say to eat lots of eggs) I'll let you know if I see any improvement. I have crutches but don't use them inside. I just don;t move about too much and rest as much as I can. 
I know it's hard but try and remember that it's temporary, if you're really struggling have you seen your doc? I was prescribed co-dydramol to help with the pain though I haven't taken it constantly. Just the odd night when there've been a few with very little sleep xxx :hugs: 

It's rubbish but we'll soon have our baby's in our arms and we'll be back out and walking!

ETA it was my GP who prescribed painkillers - worth a shot?


----------



## Fynn

I feel like crying....I feel so handicapped.
I can hardly walk, and I am so scared that the pain will continue after baby is born....then how can I look after baby then?

so scared that I will be permanently be in pain....
and I used to be so active!!!


----------



## lynnikins

hun it will go away, i had issues after ds1 because of his method of delivery causing my pelvis to be completely out of aligningment throwing my back out of alignment causing horrible spasms that lasted months but following ds2 when i had much worse SPD then i was fine within a month post birth which is good considering i couldnt move much without help before he was born


----------



## Omi

Just thought it pop by and say sorry everybody's feeling so crap! :hugs:

My SPD has really settled into my pubic bone - who even knew you could have pain all around and up your muffin?? :haha: I would say my main problem is pubic bone and bum. I am so friggin' uncomfortable at work as having to sit in a chair (and on the bus going home btw) am constantly wriggling and squirming trying to shift weight around...gah!

Im so far able to bear it (just) but i am worried about how much worse i could get when baby drops and i will have more pressure on the affected joints? 

Hugs to everyone, xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm not sure if my bubba is trying to engage as I'm getting pressure and more pain in and around my foof and it feels more concentrated IYSWIM?

I'm relatively stoic about it now... not too far to go and I've coped for the past ten weeks, what's another 8 between friends? :winkwink:


----------



## chachacha

I'm glad I found this thread. After suffering from agonising hip pains and a constant ache in my crotch, I have been diagnosed with PGP. I went to the docs today, but he was in a bit of a bad mood and wasn't really up for answering my questions.

I have been given co-codamol, which seems pretty serious. I don't really like taking even paracetemol, but right now I'm in blinding pain if I don't! I also got an urgent referal to a physio. Any idea how long it will take to be seen?

My problem at the moment is that I'm a student. My doctor wouldn't give me a note to excuse me from uni unless I paid for it. I can't even face walking to the station, let alone getting on the train and having to traipse around London right now. I'm really worried that I'll be kicked out or get a load of crap from my tutor because of this. :(


----------



## lynnikins

sorry your in pain chachacha, id talk to your student advisor about your options.

i can see the nursery run this week killing me with my PGP, I totally overdid it at the weekend and im in agony now, not helping that im suffering with allergies which are making me cough and sneeze which means im having to sit down to do that all the time to avoid straining my pelvis more


----------



## youngwife20

Hi ladies- i searched for a thread on spd. I have it and im 24 weeks its realy bad in my hips sometimes.. ive been signed of work for the week but i am not looking forward to going back because i have to get the bus train/tram to work every day which kills my hip .. ohwell its worth it for my little munshkin! :)


----------



## lynnikins

try and get a support belt for that hun, the commuting is a pain with SPD i totally feel for you


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks hun i think i will get one - are u working at the mo? Sorry i havent gone thru the whole thread - how r u managing xx


----------



## lynnikins

im a stay at home mum atm but i do have to do the nursery run 2wice a day for ds1 which is double the lenght of the walk to the station and back lol and i have to do it with a pushchair,


----------



## future_numan

I was with this tread with my last pregnancy, it was nice to know I wasn't alone.
I started to feel "pain" around 26 weeks last time so I am afraid it might show up earlier this time. I haven't felt anythig yet.


----------



## youngwife20

Lynikins - nursery run with a pushchair must be hard with spd - all i did was walk to the bus stop today and my hip started again but it swapped sides! Its usualy my left hip now its my right is tht normal? X


----------



## lynnikins

it can affect any joint if you putting more pressure on one side to avoid pain on the other then it does swap over sorry.

yeah nursery run is a PITA but ive taken today off and i got news this morning that ds1 can join breakfast club wed,thurs,friday from next week which would give me those mornings off id just have to do the lunchtime pickup as DH would be able to drive ds1 over and drop him off in the morning


----------



## kristen77

Hi there, 

I had SPD last time I was pg but only towards the end. I'm worried because I've had it this time since around 18 weeks. I have a consultant appt in 2 weeks time (for something else), but don't feel that I can wait - its like I can feel the pain getting worse everyday, so I am going to see a MW tomorrow - have read lots about the support belts you can get, but I need a referral for that? How long does the referral take to come through? I'm worried that I'm not going to be able to keep up with my 18 month old soon :(

Sorry for the moan!! X


----------



## Jennifaerie

I just couldn't go back to commuting so have been off sick since 23 weeks, but my commute was a mile walk, bus ride, walk again, train for 40 minutes then another mile walk. It was just too much! x


----------



## youngwife20

Lynnkins- thats good u have a break from the morning +im going away this weekend to stay in a nice hotel hopefuly the rest willl do me good x 

Kristine- u moan if it helps x and i thought u just buy the belts;?? Im not too surre hope it goes welll at ur docs xx 

Jen- wow that is a long journy - so are u of till mat leave now xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

My mat leave starts Monday x luckily I've been at my place 3 years ish with no long periods of sick leave so i've been on full pay while I'm off


----------



## youngwife20

Thats realy good ive only been at my job 6months so only get about 100per week for sickpay so i may be forst to go bak for a few weeks even tho i have 4 weeks anual leave startin 6 of decemeber - no clue how mapay is worked out smp - i think it will be worked out on my sickpay now even tho mat leave dont start till jan x


----------



## ShireLass

I'm jumping on the SPD train. Self diagnosed cus my midwife gave me the wrong phone number so I can't get her anyway lol. From what I've heard it's not really worth me trying to see a physio now, I'm gonna try wrapping something around my hips (like a support belt would) to see if it feels any better, and gonna buy a ball to see if it feels any easier.


----------



## Jennifaerie

I really recommend seeing the physio! It only usually takes a week or two to be referred!


----------



## ShireLass

I can't get hold of the midwife to speak to her at the moment, and I'm not meant to see her till December, which is only 4 to 6 weeks before we're expecting baby to make an appearance. So I figured that it would be too late to get the ball rolling on physio.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Can't you call the doctors/ antenatal clinic? Mine did my referral over the phone x


----------



## kirsteee

I'm 10 weeks pregnant and this morning i could feel a slight pain around my pubic area by my legs :( i think the dreaded spd is on it's way! had it in my first pregnancy and it killed me! i hope it wont be as bad, x


----------



## chachacha

Ive been in so much pain for the last couple of days. Husband wanted to take me to a&e earlier because I was crying in pain, despite taking codeine. Still waiting for urgent physio referral. Is it worth me going to the emergency doctor tomorrow? I just feel like there won't be anything more they can do.


----------



## lynnikins

arrgh i had to resort to my cocodamol over the weekend probably caus we :sex: Dtd and yeah lol i dont think that will be happening again anytime soon if my pain level yesterday was anything to go by


----------



## Jennifaerie

lynnikins said:


> arrgh i had to resort to my cocodamol over the weekend probably caus we :sex: Dtd and yeah lol i dont think that will be happening again anytime soon if my pain level yesterday was anything to go by

We did it yesterday for the first time in 7 weeks....ouch :cry:

I think we need a new position lol we tried with me on my side with my pregnancy pillow under my knee but it still hurt lol! Love the fact DH isn't put off by the massive bump in the slightest - even with a side view!


----------



## lynnikins

lol neither is my DH and hes gagging for more now ive given in once lol, i had to take codine to sleep for the last couple of nights


----------



## Jennifaerie

I didn't sleep on Sunday night really, then had a day in bed yesterday and slept relatively well last night. Woke up a few times but I always do. 

I'm thinking of trying to get it back up to one a week/ once a fortnight. You feel rubbish when you can't do it but it's really sore :cry:


----------



## lynnikins

i think i'll plan ahead on the sex front and just have a hot bath and painkillers first lol


----------



## chachacha

Well, I'm fed up! Got my physio appointment on 21st Nov, but don't feel I can wait til then. It's so hard to commute to uni and going out in the cold is making it worse. I've missed a load of uni and feel like I'm letting myself and other people down all the time. 

To make it worse, I went to see my midwife yesterday and she was utterly horrible! She said I will just have to cope with it. That it's a 'modern' illness and that I would just have to wait for my physio. She went on and on about how codeine was bad for the baby, and that babies can be born with a dependency to it, even though the doctor prescribed it and said it was ok! She seriously treated me like some sort of drug addict and that I was harming my baby by selfishly taking painkillers. 

I'm just so depressed because I can't go anywhere or do anything today, and yet I'm being made to feel like I'm lazy or a hypochondriac.


----------



## Jennifaerie

chachacha said:


> Well, I'm fed up! Got my physio appointment on 21st Nov, but don't feel I can wait til then. It's so hard to commute to uni and going out in the cold is making it worse. I've missed a load of uni and feel like I'm letting myself and other people down all the time.
> 
> To make it worse, I went to see my midwife yesterday and she was utterly horrible! She said I will just have to cope with it. That it's a 'modern' illness and that I would just have to wait for my physio. She went on and on about how codeine was bad for the baby, and that babies can be born with a dependency to it, even though the doctor prescribed it and said it was ok! She seriously treated me like some sort of drug addict and that I was harming my baby by selfishly taking painkillers.
> 
> I'm just so depressed because I can't go anywhere or do anything today, and yet I'm being made to feel like I'm lazy or a hypochondriac.

If you're worried about taking your painkillers then just try not to have them in the weeks close to when you will be delivering. I'm not taking mine now as I know it can cause breathing issues in bub and seeing as I'm asthmatic it's probably more likely to be an issue. 

My doctor signed me off from work because of my long commute, don't know how that would work with uni? Can your lecturers just send you the notes and let you submit remotely? There's been a thread in third tri with a few exercises you can try in the meantime. Are you making sure you get lots of rest?


----------



## lynnikins

you wont have been prescribed the kind of dosage which can lead to problems and if your only taking them once a day or when you need them it will be fine i was on higher dose ones with EJ and was taking them in nearly max dosage right up till the evening i was induced and he was fine with no problems and no dependancy on them at all, 

its better to have a mum who can move during pregnancy than have a bed bound woman or one stressed out by pain. you can alternate them with some Paracetamol+ or something if it makes you feel less guilty but your MW should be ashamed of herself for how she made you feel


----------



## chachacha

Thanks ladies. Sadly I can't get signed off from uni according to my doctor. He will only write sick notes for work purposes. I can pay for him to write a letter 'to whom it may concern' so that might be my only option at this point. 

I think I'll take my codeine at night, as it makes me drowsy, and just top up with paracetemol during the day for now. Yeah it's shameful that anyone would be made to feel bad about pain relief. My husband even pointed out that I was crying in pain on saturday night and she just raised her eyebrows at me.


----------



## topsy

Hi girlies,

I am not sure if i have this one not????? About 2 weeks ago I rolled over in bed and got what i can describe as a hot needle being poked in my right hip, I cried out and woke DH. This has got worse and now have pain in the other hip too, rolling over in bed is horrible, as is walking up the stairs and getting in and out of the car. I told my GP on mon and he suggested getting a support belt so looking into this. I have been taking paracetamol, but have hyperemesis and am on tablets for that, and don't want to take to many, but over the last few days haven't had much choice.

xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

sounds like pelvic pain but not pgp or spd specifically hun a support belt or tubigrip should help you though by the sounds of it.

Im just getting fed up with my PGP and SPD the positions that give me less pain in the SI joints (pgp) give me bad SPD pain and the way i have to sit for the SPD gives me worse PGP pain grrr i cant win even lying down these days is tourture


----------



## topsy

Thanks lynnkins. I Have ordered a belt, so FX that should help. 

I have read through part of this thread as, Its my 1st pregnancy and new to me, I am learning lots! Sorry you girls in this thread are in so much pain, you look like you are great at supporting each other.

Take care

xxxx


----------



## heyyady

Getting in a "cooler" hot tub- nothing over 99 degrees!!!- helped IMMENSELY! As did just free floating in a pool

My girls are 7 months old today an I am mostly healed. There are still ddays though that feel like someone took a sledge hammer to my pubic bone :cry:


----------



## Willma

Hi I'm new to this thread and recently been diagnosed with PGD. I was fine till I reached 27 weeks then I just became in agony. I've not slept properly for 4 weeks, last night I just cried and cried. I struggle to get comfortable in any position. I've got a support girdle (cost me almost £40) and have to wear support pants daily. If I overdo it in the day, I'm in agony all night and for days after.

Sorry to moan but this is the only place I have found fellow sufferers who truly know how it feels.

My pain is always worse early hours of the morning, I get to the point where I can't lay down anymore despite how tired I am. See the physio and it was useless, they wouldn't touch me because I was pregnant, just gave me tubigip, which is useless, rolls up in the wrong place and causes more pain.

I'm signed off work sick and can hardly do anything for myself. I'm also on antibiotics for a bladder infection after having pre term contractions, luckily they discovered the bladder infection was causing the contractions and treatment is now working.

I dread going to bed every night...so sorry to moan but feeling really down.


----------



## Jennifaerie

I would see your doc for some painkillers - you need to get some sleep hun. Does resting up not help? Try adding extra pillows to where you are sitting. Also if you get a gym mat and ball there are some excercises you can do to help strengthen your pelvic floor muscles that should hopefully take some of the pressure off x


----------



## lynnikins

yeah sounds like you need some painkillers, i know its not ideal but if your not sleeping thats worse for baby than a few painkillers are


----------



## Willma

Thank you ladies so much, you're support means the world.

I take paracetamol most nights and the midwife advised I try over the counter co-codamol, which I brought but the pharmacist frowned at me for it, even though gp and midwife said it was a good idea. I didn't want to try the co-codamol whilst taking the antibiotics but as I've now completed the course I think I'll try tonight.

The physio gave me some exercises to do which I've been doing and also try to swim too. We've ordered a new mattress and bed for the spare room to see if having the bed to myself with a foam mattress helps (our mattress is awful) and I was also gonna try a maternity body pillow.

Anyone had good results with any particular body pillow? I tried the dream gini but didn't get on with it, I found the boulder too hard and round, kept pushing my pelvis out more.

Only got 4 hours sleep last night aghhhh

How is everyone else doing? I feel for every single one of us xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

I have a theraline long pillow and a small memory foam pillow, between them I can usually get relatively comfortable xxx


----------



## Willma

Thank you honey x


----------



## lynnikins

i use a variety of normal pillows i fold a thinnish one between my knees and have another thin one under my stomach


----------



## chachacha

How is everyone doing at the moment? Hope you are coping well. 

I have seen a physio and got the special belt (£40!), but the bloody thing doesn't do much! No matter what way I put it on, it rides up after about ten minutes of wear. Grr! I've noticed that the bad days are getting much more frequent now. It's scary, because I'm only just going into my third trimester and don't know how I'm going to get through it. I think I'll be on crutches very soon. 

The good news is that I'm making way less trips to London so have much more resting time. Maybe it'll encourage me to work on my final dissertation. I'm so bored that even uni work seems appealing!


----------



## lynnikins

im still waddling around, got my ball properly inflated now so i dont end up so sore from sitting on it each day, my MW has offered me early sweeps starting when im 1 day overdue and then sweeps often till baby pops out so i get my homebirth as with my SPD she understands its better for me to be at home with my pool and my own bed lol


----------



## sweetm

A while back I posted that chiropractic helped a lot with my SPD... well, it stopped working now that I have full blown PGP. My hips are sooo loose that the joint at the back of my pelvis makes a clicking noise when I shift my weight or squeeze my knees together. The pain is worse in the morning, or after long (1hr or more) periods of sitting or laying down. 

I tried some physiotherapy, and that doesn't seem to help much either. Applying heat helps relieve the soreness/stiffness, but the clicking joint issue is always present.


----------



## lynnikins

if you can manage hot showers or baths should help ease the PGP i get DH to hold a hot water bottle to the back of my pelvis in bed or use the stick on heat packs on the back of my pelvis to ease it so i can move, 
sadly its my SPD thats killing me more atm


----------



## Jackyx

Hi,

I have bene having a look through this thread and it's been really helpful getting other peoples tips on how to deal with SPD- so i'm really glad this thread was done.

I have just been diagnosed with SPD in the last few days as i ended up going to the hospital with a horrible achy pain in my pelvic area that wouldn't ease and was constant for hours on end- not even paracetomol helped that much. In the end it took nearly 24 hours to ease up.

Anyway they checked me over and checked on the baby and everything was absolutely fine with the baby- it was just me that the pain was affecting. Anyway after two hours of being checked over the doctor tells me she strongly suspects SPD due to it being my pelvic area being tender and painful and she had checked with the registra and they agreed too.

So after speaking with my midwife yesterday she suspects that i had overdone it from moving equipment at work that same day during the morning and bending under desks etc...(Part of my job) and explained i can't do that anymore and that i have to take it easy else it will flare up again, so here i am reading up as much as i can about it in the hoep i don't get that horrible pain again :-(


----------



## chachacha

Welcome Jacky! It sounds like you're getting help which is good. It's soooo tempting to overdo it sometimes. When I have a 'good' day and the pain is minimal, I just want to go round doing housework and organising things, but of course that just causes me awful pain the next day. I hope your work are sympathetic and find you something else to do!


----------



## Jackyx

chachacha said:


> Welcome Jacky! It sounds like you're getting help which is good. It's soooo tempting to overdo it sometimes. When I have a 'good' day and the pain is minimal, I just want to go round doing housework and organising things, but of course that just causes me awful pain the next day. I hope your work are sympathetic and find you something else to do!

Thank you 

Yes work have been really good and are very good on the health and safety side of things, luckily i have plenty of other stuff to do in my job that i can sit down for but you end up realising just how much you do thats manual when you are unable to do it :-/ Also people at work who i support (As i work in IT) are being really good about it and will move any equipment i need moving when i ask 

So far todays been a good day but now i know to take it easy and what the pain is at least i can manage it better!


----------



## Anna2808

Hello ladies,

I've been up all night with pain and just want to cry. I had SPD with my first pregnancy and thought I had gotten away with it this time... I feel like I've been kicked in the lady bits and my pubic bone really hurts. Doesn't help that I have recently developed varicose veins on my lady bits too :-(

Going back to work as a reception class teacher next week and not sure how I'm going to cope as currently struggle to be on my feet for more than half hour... Oh forgot to mention I already have fibromyalgia! Last time I was on crutches with the SPD; I so don't want to do it again...


----------



## lynnikins

have you got a support belt, Id make your boss aware of the situation so perhaps they can get a teacher aide in to help a bit with things


----------



## shopgirl771

looks like im back too!!!!! hello everyone.
last couple of days ive had barbie legs (remember the real old barbies that had elastic bands holding there legs together???!!!)
gonna get a docs appointment next week and see if i can be referred to a chiropracter. do not know how im gonna get thru the rest of my pregnancy when i feel this bad already!!! luckily ive only got just over a month left at work but not sure ill make that.

has anyone else been feeling REALLY tired with the SPD??? im assuming its either just general pregnancy tiredness (altho i dont remember being tired in the 2nd tri last pregnancy) or that as my body is struggling with the lose joints and extra weight its making me more tired. i dont recall spd making me so tired last time tho!


----------



## lynnikins

the tiredness is because you have a toddler as well as being pregnant hun


----------



## future_numan

Looks like I am back too:cry:

I knew I would be but I was hoping it wouldn't flare up till week 28 or more ( same as last time) but I have been getting that familiar ach which tends to worsen as I get tired.
Bending is also starting to be a challange.. never mind getting off the floor:dohh:
I have a almost 2 yr old DD who is busy so I am scared how I am going to cope and keep up with her.. I also do part time daycare from my home.
I know I suffered something ferice last time ( clicking pelvic bone, sore hips, ect) it got so bad I could barely get into bed or out of a chair without help.
I have heard it gets worst with each pregnancy. Is that true ?


----------



## lynnikins

future_numan said:


> Looks like I am back too:cry:
> 
> I knew I would be but I was hoping it wouldn't flare up till week 28 or more ( same as last time) but I have been getting that familiar ach which tends to worsen as I get tired.
> Bending is also starting to be a challange.. never mind getting off the floor:dohh:
> I have a almost 2 yr old DD who is busy so I am scared how I am going to cope and keep up with her.. I also do part time daycare from my home.
> I know I suffered something ferice last time ( clicking pelvic bone, sore hips, ect) it got so bad I could barely get into bed or out of a chair without help.
> I have heard it gets worst with each pregnancy. Is that true ?

I had it bad with ds2 and with ds3 it wasnt half as bad, perhaps caus i was better at managing it and starting doing the right things to keep it stable earlier on but it was really only bad the last month with AJ and that was down to having to do the nursery run with ds1 all the time with ds2 in the stroller


----------



## chachacha

Did anyone else have a transverse breech baby at this stage? My midwife mentioned that it might be making my pelvis more unstable, as the baby's weight isn't evenly distributed. Would it help to have the baby in the correct position? If so, any tips to get this lazy boy to turn?

I'm worried about the next few weeks because I'm going to have to drag myself to London 2 days a week up til my due date. Dreading it, as right now I can manage about half an hour walking per day before the pain REALLY kicks in. Part of me just wants to give birth right now. I can deal with the labour, just sick of the constant aching!


----------



## lynnikins

try the spinning babies website for tips on turning baby


----------



## future_numan

I am more prepared this time. I bought a well fitted pregnancy belt that was prescibed by the phiso theripst in my last pregnancy. Plus, I have tried to excersize and keep my weight gain in check... all in hopes id lessen the pain I experinced last time.


----------



## Tangynasha

Hi, 

I am new to this site and have joined mainly for info and support for my PGP. Im 27 weeks and have suffered since week 14, im told that's early. I use crutches, a pelvic support belt and a wheelchair for going out, not that I leave the house very often. I have risers on my toilets and a chair to help me in and out of the bath or shower. 

My biggest thing is fear of labour, im on so many pain killers just to function right now and as I gain weight its getting worse. I had a 37 hour labour with my daughter 16 years ago which ended in forceps and obviously stirrups. I can't open my legs more than 8cm or so without being in excruciating pain and am terrified that they will make me have a vaginal birth when I know I won't have the strength to push and risk damaging my pelvis even more. 
Anyone else had this issue? do they give the option of a section? I know some won't agree with opting for a section but I am seriously panicing. Right now I can't go to the bathroom properly let alone deliver a child!

any advice will be awesome as I am extremely scared :(


----------



## chachacha

Tangynasha, nobody can force you to have a vaginal birth. You can have an elective C-Section on the NHS if you want one. My consultant was very open to the idea, as I'm having a big first baby, and like you cannot open my legs very far. When is your next appointment? Spend some time reading up on the procedure, the risks, recovery etc so that when you see your midwife/consultant you are well informed. 

I am not surprised that you're traumatised from your last birth. It sounds horrific! Be sure to mention the psychological issues that giving birth has caused you. Most health professionals will be very sympathetic when it comes to your mental wellbeing.

As for people being judgemental, just try to ignore them. The media, and certain horrible people, like to portray women who have c-sections as being 'too posh to push' or not wanting to cope with the pain. It's incredibly unhelpful and misguided.


----------



## lynnikins

you dont need to open your legs to have a vaginal birth hun if you choose to lay on your side for birth as i did with ds2 you only need about 3-4 inches movment between your knees for this but your birthing partners need to be aware of it.
pain doesnt always go away right away following birth it can be a few days /weeks esp if you have it bad in pregnancy so consider your recovery too , thankfully one of the benifits of the new c-sec rules is that you just need a consultant to sign off to get a c-sec so it never hurts to ask


----------



## future_numan

My midwife applied pressure to my pelvic bone while I pushed ( felt like heaven) so maybe that is also an option.
There are so many positions you can give birth in.. do what feels best for you:hugs:

Anyone struggle to lift your legs to climb stairs for getting into a bath tub ? I on't remember it being that bad last time.. the belt help a little but anything that requires me to lift my foot far off the ground is brutal.


----------



## MrsNormie

I just wanted to pop on and give a little bit of advice on requestion c section.

I am having major issues trying to get a c section due to my SPD, i was told its not a medical reason and that SPD is 'nothing' and everyone gets it.

Thats not how i feel about it mind you but not all health care professionals are understanding. This happened in the last 12 days, so even since guideline change, they weren't sympathetic for me.

I really urge you to stand your ground and make it very clear your wishes, if i had more time i would, but I am due in 16 days and they want me to go down the exceptional funding route, which can take a few weeks.

i wish you all the luck and i feel extremely sorry for all of you- I am on crutches and have been since about 30 weeks and I have borrowed a wheel chair in the last 2 weeks as its so bad, i need help going to the toilet now.

I wish you all lots of luck for delivery xxx


----------



## tommyg

Hi Ladies

I suffered from 22 weeks with my pregnancy and still get twinges esp if I attempt to lift anything heavy (LO is now 11 months). I am just about ready to start TTC #2 but scared that the SPD will come back but much worse than before.

What can I do to strenghten myself up before getting pregnant?
I know I also need to wean LO completely off the breast as that might not be helping.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hello 

Can I join you ladies? I had SPD with when pregnant with Holly who is now 16 months. I started noticing the pain at around 24/25 weeks if I remember rightly and it gradually got worse. I don't think it was very bad until around 30 weeks or so and then I finally got physio at 35 weeks, at which point they said it was a bit late! I had her at 38 weeks and it went immediately after the birth. 

I'm now pregnant with my second and I started noticing the grinding pain quite early on, around 14 weeks and it was quite sore by 17 weeks. I mentioned it to the midwife when I saw her at 17 weeks and she sort of shrugged it off and said she would refer me for physio if it was still bad at my next appointment in 10 weeks time! Anyway over the next 2 weeks it got progressively worse and sitting in my chair at work became excruciating! I work 5 evenings at week 6-10pm and have an hour commute each way and look after Holly all day before work. I was really starting to struggle and wondering how on earth it was so bad already! One day 2 weeks ago, I got stuck on the stairs holding Holly. I just couldn't go any further and had to shout for my DH (who was thankfully home!) to come and help. I went to see my GP to signed me off work for 4 weeks and referred me for physio. I'm still waiting for the appointment so not sure how long it will take! I can't believe how painful it is already at 21 weeks. My leg keeps going from under me and I fall, is this happening to anyone else? I'm really struggling to get out of bed for a wee in the night and up in the morning and I'm having to wake up my DH to help me. 

Work weren't very happy that I was signed off as I had to also take some time off due to bad morning sickness, but I don't know what I meant to do! There's no way I can sit in my chair at work and I don't think I could even make it there on the bus and train, I'm just in too much pain. I've decided to take my maternity leave at 29 weeks and I'm not sure if I'll end up going back between now and then, I guess it'll depend whether the physio gives me enough relief to go back. I've been feeling really guilty about work though! My contract is fixed term and ends whilst I am on maternity leave, so it doesn't really matter about taking my maternity leave early, as I wouldn't have been going back anyway. 

Anyway, I'm waffling now! Look forward to talking to all you ladies. I find it quite isolating as I can't get out and about as much as I normally do. Normally we're at toddler groups and soft play on most days but now I'm struggling. I feel really bad for Holly as she's getting bored :(

x


----------



## Tangynasha

Thank you all for your responses, I realise that technically i "Can" have a vaginal birth but after number 1 and having this so badly I'm just terrified. 

I have researched and found that some women who have been forced into a natural labour with SPD (now known as PGP) have been given epidurals and because they can't feel it anymore their legs get opened too wide during delivery (only takes one second of a midwife taking hold of a knee!) and they have done massive pelvic damage. 

I'm still waiting for my consultant apointment to come through and my own MW has been off since week 12 after having major surgery herself so ive been seeing a different stand in MW each appointment. Mine is due back in time for my 28 week bloods next wednesday so fingers crossed she gives me some support. 

The last two days have seen this PGP progress massivley. I had been able to sleep before now but not anymore, I am spending my days and ngihts just willing the time to pass and crying until I run out of steam. I can feel myself spiralling into depression and really need more day to day support but its not an option at the moment unless I move across the country to get my aged mother to care for me which is not really an option. 

Grrr, sorry to moan, sometimes it helps to get things of your chest!


----------



## chachacha

Tangynasha said:


> I have researched and found that some women who have been forced into a natural labour with SPD (now known as PGP) have been given epidurals and because they can't feel it anymore their legs get opened too wide during delivery (only takes one second of a midwife taking hold of a knee!) and they have done massive pelvic damage.

My physio took a measurement of how far I can open my knees, this will be in my notes and I am making sure my husband is very vocal during the birth. I.e. If the Doctor changes shifts, he needs to tell the new one in case they don't read the notes properly. I am also tempted to get a massive sticker that says SPD and stick it on the front page of my notes!

Another tip was to tie a piece of ribbon round your knees, showing how far your legs can be opened. It'll get in the way of them forcing you into a bad position.

SPD is so freaking depressing. I am trying to finish my uni dissertation before the baby comes, but cannot get into a comfortable position to study and the pain wears me out. I spend about 90% of my time stuck in the house. If I want to go out for the day I have to plan 2/3 days of rest afterwards because I know i'll be in way too much pain to do anything. It really is isolating and miserable. I can't imagine what it must be like to have a permanent disability like this, how the hell do people cope?


----------



## Allyson11

How early can SDP/PGP start. I'm getting pains in my lower back when I do certain things like sitting straight up, bending and opening my legs (tmi discovered this while having sex, ouch). It's worse then it was a week ago. It's getting to the point it's affecting my job(lots of ladders, stretching, bending). But I'm only 12 weeks on Wednesday. Is it too early and it's something else? I won't see my midwife for a few weeks.


----------



## lynnikins

Well im preganant again and hoping I dont end up back here with SPD/PGP but preparing for that and already starting to make sure im being careful about things


----------



## shopgirl771

I remember u had a lot of grief with this before. If its any help I ended up on crutches for the last three weeks of my first pregnancy but with my last pregnancy I took things real easy, went on mat leave ASAP, yoga daily and did all my physio exercises ritually and although I got twinges if spd around 20 weeks I was fine this time and still doing really well with my yoga upto 38 weeks. Hope it's the same for u this time round too x


----------



## dizz

Mine is 100 times worse this pregnancy than last - to the point I'm in tears by bedtime and struggle to lift my daughter from her nap to the sofa to her high chair etc (and don't even THINK of going out to the car to put her in her car seat). This is at 26/27 weeks so a long way to go as well.


----------



## lynnikins

im trying to take it easy, keep up the mobility and not stress the joints but with 3 very active little boys i can foresee this being a challenge


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow Congrats again lynnikins - very brave of you! I would love another but am so scared of the spd again (and possibly worse) Did you do anything in preperation for ttc? 

xxx


----------



## lynnikins

wannabubba#4 said:


> Wow Congrats again lynnikins - very brave of you! I would love another but am so scared of the spd again (and possibly worse) Did you do anything in preperation for ttc?
> 
> xxx

Thanks hun. I have always been fortunate that after ds2/3 the spd left within a week of birth and with keeping up the exercise that i managed to stablize the pgp, i got the odd twinge with my AF but otherwise stayed painfree. My pelvis is feeling much more stable this time and with ds3 it didnt get as bad as with ds2 because i was more informed and better about limiting myself to what kept me going without pushing it


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies, 

I've been very lucky and only suffered very mild pelvic/leg pain with both my boys, and only really SI joint pain really. However, during labour with Eddy I endured the worst pain in my life coming from my pelvis, and I've noticed pains coming from my hips and legs already this pregnancy. 

Can someone tell me, when could SPD/PGP start and how does it start for you ladies? I started to get SI pain about 3 weeks ago. It's not bad enough to restrict movement yet and with my other 2 I've never had mobility problems, but these pains feel different. It's like a burning sensation in my hips, I can't move it as far (mainly in my left hip) and going up and down the stairs I have to shift my weight quickly to my right of hold on to the banister to take weight off my legs and hips. 

I'm only 11ish weeks (could be up to 13 but dates aren't accurate yet as I've not had my scan yet). Could this be the start of something more sinister/painful?


----------



## lynnikins

Sounds like a physiology app is in order and a support belt. My spy and SI pains started very early with number 2&3 and getting some SI pain now. And im not even 6 weeks. Even if it isn't forcing you to modify your motion then i would start anyway so that touched don't strain anything there's a long way to go and with proper management then it doesn't have to get any worse


----------



## dizz

Mine starts with my hips just not feeling right - best way I can think of to describe them. The one that's never fully recovered from them manhandling me in the birth of number 1 goes stiff and slightly uncomfortable first, then the other, and then the pain moves to being the more stereotypical booted repeatedly in the crotch type pain within a few weeks of that starting. Thought I'd staved off the worst of it this time - it niggled about the same point in time toward the end of the first trimester, but stayed just as a niggle... then suddenly racked up to apocalyptic levels just as I was feeling comfortable about it - now it's worse at 27 weeks than it was by the time I delivered at 33 weeks now.


----------



## jellybean87

Hi everyone. I'm 20 weeks pregnant and have had spd since about 14 weeks. 

I've seen the physio twice, I've been given some exercises - pelvic floor, little squats - and today got crutches. They didn't want to give me them as i'm fairly early on for spd and they said if it gets worse they won't have anything to help me. but I managed to persuade them, i've been told to only use them on the days I work - on my feet for 4 hours, plus a 2.5mile walk, and if it's really bad. However I got back to the car and slipped on ice which has really aggravated it! so I used them this afternoon and they do help a bit. 

I'm trying really hard not to let it get to me but it's hard to stay positive when your in agony!


----------



## dizz

jellybean87 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm 20 weeks pregnant and have had spd since about 14 weeks.
> 
> I've seen the physio twice, I've been given some exercises - pelvic floor, little squats - and today got crutches. *They didn't want to give me them as i'm fairly early on for spd and they said if it gets worse they won't have anything to help me.* but I managed to persuade them, i've been told to only use them on the days I work - on my feet for 4 hours, plus a 2.5mile walk, and if it's really bad. However I got back to the car and slipped on ice which has really aggravated it! so I used them this afternoon and they do help a bit.
> 
> I'm trying really hard not to let it get to me but it's hard to stay positive when your in agony!

I LOVE this logic - oh we've got this that will help a bit - but if we help you with it now, we won't be able to give them to you to help you with it later! Choose when you suffer!

FFS - if MEN got this blooming problem - if men had to feel like they'd been repeatedly kicked in the nether-regions and in agony whenever they moved - there'd be awareness campaigns, there'd be a bad charity single, and there'd probably be an entire month-long campaign going (Crotch-tober anyone?)... but cos it's pregnancy related - it's a suck it up and suffer situation!


----------



## jellybean87

dizz said:


> jellybean87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm 20 weeks pregnant and have had spd since about 14 weeks.
> 
> I've seen the physio twice, I've been given some exercises - pelvic floor, little squats - and today got crutches. *They didn't want to give me them as i'm fairly early on for spd and they said if it gets worse they won't have anything to help me.* but I managed to persuade them, i've been told to only use them on the days I work - on my feet for 4 hours, plus a 2.5mile walk, and if it's really bad. However I got back to the car and slipped on ice which has really aggravated it! so I used them this afternoon and they do help a bit.
> 
> I'm trying really hard not to let it get to me but it's hard to stay positive when your in agony!
> 
> I LOVE this logic - oh we've got this that will help a bit - but if we help you with it now, we won't be able to give them to you to help you with it later! Choose when you suffer!
> 
> FFS - if MEN got this blooming problem - if men had to feel like they'd been repeatedly kicked in the nether-regions and in agony whenever they moved - there'd be awareness campaigns, there'd be a bad charity single, and there'd probably be an entire month-long campaign going (Crotch-tober anyone?)... but cos it's pregnancy related - it's a suck it up and suffer situation!Click to expand...

:haha: so true. So many people just think oh well deal with it!

And i know I thought it was weird, surely I need them when I need them it doesn't matter how many weeks along I am:dohh:


----------



## HSDR2017

***IM HOPING YOU GUYS STILL READ THIS THREAD...***
HERE ARE POSTS I ASKED IN A FACEBOOK GROUP AND IM HOPING FOR ADVICE/INSIGHT/ETC.,!? Im COPYING AND PASTING MY 2 OR 3 QUESTIONS HERE:

First post in group with most info:
*Thank you for accepting me to this group.. Here is a question I asked in a high risk group but nobody really provided much help unfortunately. I forgot to add to this that when I turn from one side to the other in bed... my lower back literally cracks or i dont know what it is but I can actually hear it some mornings! Its painful all as hell not to mention barely being able to walk when I wakeup for atleast an hour or so and just wanting to sit because my lower back pain especially is ridiculous! I am going to call my OBGYN tomorrow morning and tell them I NEED something stronger than tylenol for the pain - it doesn't even touch it and I know this isn't something I should just continue to suffer to... I didn't feel comfortable talking to my OB about it at my last appointment which really upset me he seemed to dismiss my pain as round ligament, etc., and I didn't push the issue though i really wish I would have!***

Original Post in other group:

Have any of you asked your OB for pain medication for back pain (mostly directly related to pregnancy) on an as needed basis? I have told my OB since 13 weeks my back pain comes and goes - some days it is completely bearable, and some days it literally hurts to walk. I have been pregnant 3 years in a row... now I'm 21 weeks pregnant with twins and I mentioned my back pain at my last appointment and I honestly feel like it was kind of dismissed. I am not the addict type - I have a 16 month old baby and I'm a stay at home Mom so not carrying her is not optional at times (she is mommys girl).

Every single time I get on the bed and off the bed, it is severe pain no matter what in my lower back - every time I have to turn from one side to another in bed, the back pain is severe. That's short term enough that I can take it. What I can't take though is when it "flares up"? Or when I pull a muscle and I literally can't walk. On those days, I would like to be able to take a stronger pain killer on an as needed basis. Tylenol literally doesn't touch the pain when it's painful enough that I'd want to be able to take something stronger... I use a heating pad on it alot and it helps but again - the days when it's BAD - it is BADDD. 

Are there any options for me? How do I discuss this with my OBGYN? I am not in pain at the moment but even if I have to sweep my floors or mop my floors, I can't even sweep the first room without the severe pain starting and I basically try to avoid doing the cleaning that I need to do because I know the pain will start. Some days it isnt so predictable and the pain literally comes out of nowhere. 2 or 3 nights ago, my fiance and I went to Walmart when my parents were babysitting and I think it was my bra that may have caused it due to my boobs growing ridiculously fast lol but my right shoulder was SO painful and I definitely could have taken a pain pill and had ALOT of relief. It was gone the next day thank God but tylenol didn't help at all and I had to take unisom to sleep that night. 

There was an entire day and night 2-3 weeks ago that i think I may have pulled a muscle on my left side... it HURT to lay on my left side to get my daughter to sleep (Thats our routine and she never sleeps without mommy putting her to sleep lol of course) but it was soooo painful... I also wonder if anyone has had this - when I would lift my left leg - at all - the hip area felt like something was almost being pulled out of the socket. The heating pad and the 2 or 3 extra strength tylenol did NOTHING. I called the on call OB around 7 because I was worried it was a placental abruption or something worrisome and he basically said since I was 19 weeks they couldn't save the babies anyways (AS IF that's the only concern with an abruption cause I lost my son to an abruption at 33 weeks after a small fall on my butt/lower back on 9/10/16 so I always worry when I have back pain now - it was a silent abruption.. no bleeding :/ but I felt he was rude to say theres nothing he could do considering MY life should mean something too?? Right?) I actually called the on-call line back around 9:15/9:30 and I told the answering service I was in alot of pain and I was hoping he could call something in for me since it wasn't going away and I realized I would be screwed if my parents couldn't take off work the next day to help with my baby... I called again after waiting over an hour and I asked for a call back which I never got! I probably shoulda just drove to the ER but it hurt so bad I didn't want to drive and that's rare for me lol. The next day by the Grace of God I wokeup and it wasn't completely better, but WAYYY better than it was and I could function so I never followed up with them or asked for anything for the pain because I then didn't need it.

Any suggestions? 

I was looking online and I think it could be pelvic girdle something or whatever that is called? I also know from a car crash in 2011 (I review all my own records lol even just for fun maybe I'm a freak hahah), one of my legs is very very slightly longer than the other - they never told me I found out from reading the report but something showed on MRI. It didn't bother the hell out of me until I got pregnant with my son, which was ok til I got bigger in 3rd trimester. Then when I got pregnant with my daughter, the back pain started much earlier (I lost my son 9/10/16 at 33 weeks and I delivered my daughter 10/9/17 at 38 weeks so I was pregnant within 3 months of delivering my babyboy). Now, approx. a year after having my babygirl, I became pregnant mid october and the back pain started before 8 weeks but I figured it was normal. When I realized I'm pregnant with twins at 6 weeks though, an immediate fear was the back pain I was going to feel THIS time lol because if it was that bad with one baby both times, I knew I'd be living in hell with 2 babies on my back and I was right!

Is this pelvic girdle? Is there a specific doctor I should go to see to help me with this? I know it sounds stupid but I have read people say go to an ortho or something nooo a CHIROPRACTOR! And I won't do that because it actually scares me.. I worry that theyd hurt my babies and nothing is worth that to me - even if I literally have to suffer through random painful days every now and then!

IM SORRY ITS SO LONG BUT I NEED HELP AND THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ANY AND ALL ADVICE, INSIGHT, ETC.,


********************
2nd Post in group:
So.. I went to the physical therapist appointment today. She had me on my back and was touching my pelvis or pelvic bone in front... She started to move my one knee/leg towards me and I screamed in pain - the pain was felt immediately in my lower back! Is this Symphis Pubis or something else?? 

She told me I DO need a pain management specialist and that shes going to tell my OB there really is nothing she can do for me... 

My pelvis is "misaligned"... anyone else?? Is this SPD?


*****************
CAN ANY OF YOU LADIES HELP ME?! MY OB SAID BEFORE THE PT APPOINTMENT THAT SHE FEELS "UNCOMFORTABLE PRESCRIBING NARCOTICS TO A PREGNANT WOMAN" BUT IM 22 WEEKS WITH TWINS AND A 17 MONTH OLD - STAY AT HOME MOM - I CANT KEEP SUFFERING LIKE THIS PLZ HELP!?


----------

